# The Roux "Example Solve" Game!



## Renslay (Jun 15, 2014)

This thread is similar to The "Example Solve" Game! thread, but focusing only on Roux solves. We previously talked about this in the Roux Help and Discussion thread. That thread remains for detailed discussions and ideas, this thread is focusing on the solves and solutions. The main purpose is to help each other and to learn from the solves of others.

So, I give a scramble, and write down your own Roux solution. The solution can either be a "first try solution", which means you would do that during a regular speedsolve (or you can even do an actual speedsolve and reconstruct your solution); or you can do a Roux style FMC (e.g., searching for the best second block, experimenting with LSE around, and so on). But please note what type of solution you found.

Unlike in the Example Solve Game thread, please write down a new scramble only after a few days after the previous one; so many people can write down their solutions for the same scramble.

Note that this is not an FMC contest (although you can try  ). There is no shame in a long solution, especially when you are a beginner. Moreover, the others can help you to cut down those long moves!  Also, feel free to suggest other alternatives to others!

And most of all, have fun!

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Scramble of the week:*
(Yeah, yeah, I know it's sunday... Nevermind.  )

*B R2 F' R' D' R D F L U' F D2 B D2 B L2 U2 R2 L2*

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Okay, here is my first try solution, 45 STM. Block colors: red bottom, yellow left.

y z
F' r' F // 1x2x2 (3)
R U' r2 B // FB (4)
M' U M r' U' // 1x2x2 (5)
R U' M U r U' r' // SB (7)
U R2' U' R F R' U R2 U' R' F' R // CMLL (12)
U' M U2 M' U2 M' U M' U // EO + UL/UR in one step (9)
M U2 M' U2 M2 // M-perm (5)
alg.cubing.net

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

With a 10 minutes playing and searching, here is a 36 STM solution, with the same colors:

z2 x
B r b' // 1x2x2 (3)
U2 B' U B' // FB (4). U2 B2 is shorter, but with this I get a corner-edge pair for SB
U2 R U' F R' F' // 1x2x2 (6). Also pairing the last corner and edge
U2 R // SB (2)
U2 R2' U' R F R' U R2 U' R' F' r // CMLL (12). In the end, r = R M' (starting the EO)
U M // EO (2)
U M2 U' // UL/UR (3)
x M2 U2 M2 U2 // M-perm (4). Normally do M' U2 M2 U2 M', but this is shorter 
alg.cubing.net

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Also another 35 STM solution, still the same colors:

z2 x
B r b' // 1x2x2 (3)
U2 B' U B' // FB (4)
U2 R U' r U // 1x2x2 (5)
r2 U r U2 r' U' M' // SB (7). M' = r R' (starting the CMLL)
U' R U' R' U2 R // CMLL with preserving EO (6)
U' M' U2 M U M2 U// UL/UR (7). U' U2 merged into U
M U2 M' // M-perm (3)
alg.cubing.net


----------



## DeeDubb (Jun 15, 2014)

Here's my first try, maybe I'll play around more later:

y x // inspection
D2 L U' L2 R U2 B2 // FB (7)
M' U M' U' R' U' R2 U M U Rw U2 Rw' U' R // SB (15)
U' R' U Rw U2 R2 F R F' R // CMLL (10)
M U M' U M U' M' U' M' U2 M U2 M U' M2 U2 // L6E (16) Total: 48

alg.cubing.net


----------



## Petro Leum (Jun 15, 2014)

Ill see how this goes and maybe make a ZZ Example solve thread

Also, weekly new scramble now? or daily when you have a lot of people posting solutions every day? or just "every once in a while", when it feels necessary, new scramble to be posted by whoever wants to?

my attempt:

x2 y'
U2 L' U' Lw2 U F' R U2 B //FB (9/9)
U' R2 U Rw U R' U' R' U2 M Rw' U' Rw //SB (13/22)
U' R U' L' U R' U L U L' U L //CMLL (12/34)
U' M' U M' U M U M U M2 U2 M2 U M U2 M //LSE (16/50)


----------



## TDM (Jun 15, 2014)

B R2 F' R' D' R D F L U' F D2 B D2 B L2 U2 R2 L2

y2 z' // Inspection
u' R u' r2 u' / U2 R' U' r B' // First block (5+5 = 10/10)
U' R U' M2 U r' U R' / U2 r' U R U R' U' r U *r'* // Second block (8+10 = 18/28)
*L'* U R U' L U R' // CMLL (7-1 = 6/34)
M2 U M' U' M / U2 M2 / U M2 U2 // LSE (5+2+3 = 10/44)
alg.cubing.net

I actually found a decent solution for once. I'm usually very inefficient, as my second block showed. I wouldn't have done this in a speedsolve and it was quite lucky, but I'll take it  I think it would be 50 HTM?


----------



## Renslay (Jun 15, 2014)

Petro Leum said:


> Also, weekly new scramble now? or daily when you have a lot of people posting solutions every day? or just "every once in a while", when it feels necessary, new scramble to be posted by whoever wants to?



Not sure how often should we deal with a new scramble. One week is definitely too much, I think 2-3 days is enough (or even change it daily). And anyone can post a scramble at any time; I just want to avoid the "new scramble after every single post" (like in the Example solve game thread), because I think it is better if you see numerous solutions to the same scramble.


----------



## DeeDubb (Jun 15, 2014)

DeeDubb said:


> M U M' U M U' M' U' M' U2 M U2 M U' M2 U2 // L6E (15) Total: 47
> 
> alg.cubing.net



BTW, Renslay/GuRoux/anyone else, is there a better L6E than this? I'm starting to wonder how I can improve that portion.


----------



## Renslay (Jun 15, 2014)

DeeDubb said:


> BTW, Renslay/GuRoux/anyone else, is there a better L6E than this? I'm starting to wonder how I can improve that portion.



That seems normal. LSE is usually between 12 and 18 moves for speedsolves with an average around 15 moves, at least for me.

One note:
Most of the time I personally like to orient the center right after the second block by choosing R or Rw. All my CMLL algorithms preserves the centers.
If I did not orient the centers somhow, then I finish my CMLL with an Rw move instead of R (vice versa). For example, in your solution, you ended up the CMLL with R, and you had to start LSE with an M move. Instead, you could end up the CMLL with an Rw in this case.

As for that particular LSE, I would do this:

Scramble: the inverse of M U M' U M U' M' U' M' U2 M U2 M U' M2 U2.

My first try speedsolution:
M' U M' U' M U M' U M' / U M' U2 M' U M2 U' / M2 (17)
Seems quite average.

Instead of M', you can also orient your edges without orienting the centers first. So in the beginning only UR and DF edges are misoriented, and a solution could be:
U' M' U M U M' U' M' / U2 M2 U / M2 U2 M (14)

I don't think there are much better solutions without making some serious optimization effort.
For example, using the Misoriented Centers Table, you get
U' M' U M U M' U' M' / U2 M2 U / M2 U2 M (14)
which is the exact solution as above!

Or using Josef Jelinek's 2.5 look LSE method:
U' M' U' M U' M' U M' / M2 U' M' U2 M U2 M' (15)
or:
U' M' U' M U' M' U M' / M2 U' F2 M F2 M2 (14)

So, overall, your solution seems pretty good; and instead of the movements you have to focus on transitions and lookahead. You have to see your UL/UR case while you are in the middle of the edge orientation.

Edit: your solution is 16 moves, not 15, just saying.  But that is negligible.


----------



## GuRoux (Jun 15, 2014)

First try (30 seeconds): 
Scramble: B R2 F' R' D' R D F L U' F D2 B D2 B L2 U2 R2 L2
U2 R' E' F2 U' B2 (6)
r2 U' r' U' r' U R' U2 R U M R U' R' (14)
U2 r' U' R U' R' U F' U F R (11)
U2 M U' M U' M' U' M' U' M' U2 M U E2 M' E2 M' (17)
STM: 48

http://alg.garron.us/?alg=U2_R-_E-_...2_F-_R-_D-_R_D_F_L_U-_F_D2_B_D2_B_L2_U2_R2_L2


----------



## AKOM (Jun 15, 2014)

Scramble: B R2 F' R' D' R D F L U' F D2 B D2 B L2 U2 R2 L2

First try:

y //inspection
F2 L D F' U' B' U2 R B' //FB (9)
R2 U' Rw' U R2 U M' R' U2 Rw U Rw' // RB (12)
U' R' U R U2 r' R' F R F' r // CMLL (11)
M' U' M' U' M2 U M U2 M' U2 M2 //LSE (11)

43 STM

-------------------------------------

Second solution with more experimenting, but i couldn't get it shorter:

y x' //inspection
U2 L D' R' U2 B2 //LB (6)
M U2 R2 Rw' U' Rw' U R' U M' U' Rw' U Rw //RB (14)
U' R' F R F' U2 F' U2 F //CMLL (9)
U' M U2 M' U M' U2 M' U2 M' U' M2 U M2 U2 //LSE (15)

44 STM

--------------------------------------

Optimized my second solution and get an easier LSE:

y x' //inspection
U2 L D' R' U2 B2 //LB (6)
M U2 R2 Rw' U' Rw' U Rw' U M' U' Rw' U R //RB (14)
U' R' F R F' U2 F' U2 F //CMLL (9)
U M' U' Uw2 M' Uw2 M' //LSE (7)

36 STM


----------



## Knut (Jun 15, 2014)

First try:
y' z' // inspection
R2 U' R Uw U2 B R U Rw' U2 M' L' U L // FB (14)
U2 Rw' U' R U R M R' U R M' U' M2 Rw U Rw' // SB (16)
R U R' U' R' F R F' U R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R L // CMLL (2 look) (19)
U' M U M U M2 U M2 U' M U2 M' U2 M2 // LSE (14) 

63 STM

I think I know why I'm so slow now. 

Second try:
//Inspection
R2 Uw M' U2 L' U L B Rw' U2 L U' L' // FB (13)
U' R' U2 R Rw U' Rw U' R U' R' M' U2 M' Rw' U' Rw U Rw' U' Rw // SB (21)
U' R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R // CMLL (I knew this one  ) (10)
M U M U2 M' U M' U2 M' U2 M U2 M2 U' M2 U2 // LSE (16)

60 STM


----------



## AKOM (Jun 15, 2014)

Knut said:


> First try:
> y' z' // inspection
> R2 U' R Uw U2 B R U Rw' U2 M' L' U L // FB (14)
> U2 Rw' U' R U R M R' U R M' U' M2 Rw U Rw' // SB (16)
> ...




You should work on your FB: e.g instead of building your pair like R U Rw' U2 M' L' U L (FB in first try) you better do this: F U' R2 F

LSE looks OK for me, in your first try i would do this: U' M U' M' U M2 U M2 U' M U2 M'


----------



## pinser (Jun 15, 2014)

Petro Leum said:


> Ill see how this goes and maybe make a ZZ Example solve thread



I second that.


My solution: 
Scramble: B R2 F' R' D' R D F L U' F D2 B D2 B L2 U2 R2 L2
y x' //Inspection
U2 L D' R' U2 B2 //FB (6/6)
U R U' M U' r U R U M' U2 r' U2 r U R' //SB (15/21)
U R' U R U2 L' R' U R U' L //CMLL (11/32)
M' U M //EO (3/35)
U2 M U2 M U' M2 U //UL + UR (7/42)
M' U2 M U2 //M-perm (4/46)
Total = 46 STM
alg.cubing.net


----------



## Renslay (Jun 15, 2014)

Knut said:


> First try:
> y' z' // inspection
> R2 U' R Uw U2 B R U Rw' U2 M' L' U L // FB (14)
> U2 Rw' U' R U R M R' U R M' U' M2 Rw U Rw' // SB (16)
> ...



You need to work more in the blocks, especially on your first block. For example, you use M' L' U L in the end. Why not R' F?
For the first block with the same colors, I would do:
x2 z'
B' u' R b' / R' U M R B' (9)
The second block is not bad, however... R M R'? Get rid of that. 

And here is a shorter LSE with 10 moves:
U' M' // EO with misoriented centers (2)
U M2 U // UL/UR (3)
M' U2 M' U2 M // M-perm (5)



Knut said:


> Second try:
> //Inspection
> R2 Uw M' U2 L' U L B Rw' U2 L U' L' // FB (13)
> U' R' U2 R Rw U' Rw U' R U' R' M' U2 M' Rw' U' Rw U Rw' U' Rw // SB (21)
> ...



Yes, your blocks seems your weakest point (no wonder, those are the hardest parts of Roux).
Again, you are using L' U L instead of r' F, and L U' L' instead of r B'.
A better first block with the same colors:
y
L2 D U2 B2 / F2 R2 U' M r' F (10)
or:
x y
B2 D M' r b' / U r U2 M' B' (10)

For the second block in your case, I would do:
M R U' R' U' M' U' R U / R U M U2 r U R' (16)
or:
M U2 R2 U' r U R U2 / R2 U' R' U' R (13)

Try to minimize your number of moves. First block should always be less than 12 (less than 10 later), second block should always be less than 20 (less than 17 later).

And your LSE is not working.
As for LSE, I would do:
U M' U M U M' U M / U' M' U2 M U M2 U / M' U2 M' U2 M2 (20)
Yeah... long.  It seems the worst case scenario for me; each part so long, no shortcuts...
Using misoriented centers it becomes a bit better:
M U' M U M' / U2 M U2 M' U' / M' U2 M U2 M (15)


----------



## AKOM (Jun 15, 2014)

Renslay said:


> You need to work more in the blocks, especially on your first block. For example, you use M' L' U L in the end. Why not R' F?
> 
> And your LSE is not working.
> As for LSE, I would do:
> ...




What about: M U M U2 M' U' M' U2 M U2 M' U M2 (13)


----------



## Knut (Jun 16, 2014)

Thanks a lot for all the help. Blocks are definitely where I am weakest (although everything else could use some work). I'm still working on the whole blockbuilding mindset and getting used to being able to use the whole cube.


----------



## Renslay (Jun 16, 2014)

AKOM said:


> What about: M U M U2 M' U' M' U2 M U2 M' U M2 (13)



Yeah, that's better. 

Edit: I just found this one.
U M U M U M / U M2 U' / E2 M' E2 (12)
where U' E2 could be U Uw2 (maybe more comfortable).


----------



## Vesper Sword (Jun 16, 2014)

Scramble: B R2 F' R' D' R D F L U' F D2 B D2 B L2 U2 R2 L2
x' // inspection
D' B' D2 U' F' U' F2 // FB (7)
U' Rw U' R' U2 R Rw U Rw' U2 Rw' U' Rw // SB (13)
U2 R' U2 R' D' R U2 R' D R2 // CMLL (10)
U M' U M' U2 M' U M U M2 U' M2 U' M U2 M // LSE (16)
Total STM=46

Got 8.54 in a speedsolve. Second block flowed pretty nicely.


----------



## CheesecakeCuber (Jun 16, 2014)

Scramble: B R2 F' R' D' R D F L U' F D2 B D2 B L2 U2 R2 L2
INSPEC:y x'
FB: U2 L D' R' U2 B2 (6)
SB: U R U M' U R U R U' r' U2 r U R' (14) //Ugly second block
CMLL: (U) R' U Rw U2 R2' F R F' r (10)
LSE: U M' U M' U' M2 U' M' U M' U' M' U2 M' U2 M2 U' M2 U2 M2 (20)
Total STM: 40



Vesper Sword said:


> Scramble: B R2 F' R' D' R D F L U' F D2 B D2 B L2 U2 R2 L2
> x' // inspection
> D' B' D2 U' F' U' F2 // FB (7)
> U' Rw U' R' U2 R Rw U Rw' U2 Rw' U' Rw // SB (13)
> ...



Your FB had some weird moves. It should have been: D' B' D2 U' R' F (6)
From there you could continue: U' r U M U2 R2 U' r2 M' U M2 r U r'
The rest should be pretty simple.


----------



## Renslay (Jun 16, 2014)

CheesecakeCuber said:


> Scramble: B R2 F' R' D' R D F L U' F D2 B D2 B L2 U2 R2 L2
> INSPEC:y x'
> FB: U2 L D' R' U2 B2 (6)
> SB: U R U M' U R U R U' r' U2 r U R' (14) //Ugly second block
> ...



Fixed that for you. 

On first look your LSE seemed long. But then I tried what would I do (as a speedsolve solution), and ended up with a 19 move solution... So, never mind.  I hate worse case scenarios!


----------



## AKOM (Jun 16, 2014)

Renslay said:


> Fixed that for you.
> 
> On first look your LSE seemed long. But then I tried what would I do (as a speedsolve solution), and ended up with a 19 move solution... So, never mind.  I hate worse case scenarios!



I got a 16 move solution for his solve (in my first try), so i also thought his 20 will be OK for a speedsolve


----------



## rybaby (Jun 16, 2014)

B R2 F' R' D' R D F L U' F D2 B D2 B L2 U2 R2 L2

17.00 speedsolve

x2 z' U' Rw' U // Square
x' U M U // pair
x' U2 R U' R Rw U R' // RF square
U' R' U Rw U M2' U2 R' U Rw // RB Pair
U' R2 F2 R' B2 R F2 R' B2 R' // CMLL
M' U M' U' M U M // EO
U2 M2 U' // UR+UL
M' U2 M' U2 // EP
47 STM

I think my second block is inefficient, so any tips would be greatly appreciated!
Oh and sorry for my weird block colors; I am [x2, y] neutral (blue or green on bottom).
Thanks!


----------



## AKOM (Jun 16, 2014)

rybaby said:


> B R2 F' R' D' R D F L U' F D2 B D2 B L2 U2 R2 L2
> 
> 17.00 speedsolve
> 
> ...



First of all: you can do the LSE with M' U' M' U M U' M' U' M2
Second block: wait a moment, i have a problem with your colors ...
Ok, i would do : U R2 U R2 U' Rw U R2 U' R U Rw' U' Rw
the problem with your second block is that after you made the RF square you have a very bad pair left (but you couldn't have seen this before)


----------



## Shah (Jun 17, 2014)

ninja'd


----------



## Vesper Sword (Jun 17, 2014)

CheesecakeCuber said:


> :
> Your FB had some weird moves. It should have been: D' B' D2 U' R' F (6)
> From there you could continue: U' r U M U2 R2 U' r2 M' U M2 r U r'
> The rest should be pretty simple.



I know I could cancel it but I do weird stuff like that in speedsolves mainly because I just do the first FB solution I see immediately without checking if it can be done better.


----------



## Renslay (Jun 17, 2014)

Shah said:


> My solution goes here.
> 
> y //Inspection
> r' D' R' U2 B2 //FB (5)
> ...



Your solution does not work, not even the FB. See here:
alg.cubing.net

EDIT:

Assuming that your LSE is correct, I checked it. As a speedsolve, I would to the exact same moves! So I really can't say anything. 

Some alternatives after searching:
U M2 U' M' U M' + U-PLL
or:
U M2 U' M' U M U M' U2 M' U E2 M' E2 M' (15)
or:
M U2 M' U M' U M' U2 M2 U' M U2 M' U2 (14)


----------



## 5BLD (Jun 17, 2014)

B R2 F' R' D' R D F L U' F D2 B D2 B L2 U2 R2 L2

zy
U2LD'U2M2U'r'UB2 // FB + stuff (9)
R'UMUR' // SB (5)
UrU2RDR'U2RD'R2 // CMLL (10)
UMU2M'U'M2U'M2U2R //LSE (10) Total: 34


----------



## AKOM (Jun 17, 2014)

5BLD said:


> B R2 F' R' D' R D F L U' F D2 B D2 B L2 U2 R2 L2
> 
> zy
> U2LD'U2M2U'r'UB2 // FB + stuff (9)
> ...



is this a speedsolve solution?


----------



## 5BLD (Jun 17, 2014)

AKOM said:


> is this a speedsolve solution?



Nope. Should it be?


----------



## AKOM (Jun 17, 2014)

5BLD said:


> Nope. Should it be?


No, i just wanted to know.
You can post any solution.


----------



## DeeDubb (Jun 17, 2014)

5BLD said:


> B R2 F' R' D' R D F L U' F D2 B D2 B L2 U2 R2 L2
> 
> zy
> U2LD'U2M2U'r'UB2 // FB + stuff (9)
> ...



This... is just ridiculous. Haha. I don't think I'll ever be as fast as you, but I do want to learn how to solve with the efficiency that you do. Two things:

First, how often are you able to set up your second block during your first block in a speed solve? That is some high level stuff.

Second, I love the inverted RB, I play around with that sometimes in untimed solves, but I've never tried it during a speed solve. The CMLL recognition is a little weird. Are you ever able to do that in speed solves?


----------



## 5BLD (Jun 17, 2014)

DeeDubb said:


> This... is just ridiculous. Haha. I don't think I'll ever be as fast as you, but I do want to learn how to solve with the efficiency that you do. Two things:
> 
> First, how often are you able to set up your second block during your first block in a speed solve? That is some high level stuff.
> 
> Second, I love the inverted RB, I play around with that sometimes in untimed solves, but I've never tried it during a speed solve. The CMLL recognition is a little weird. Are you ever able to do that in speed solves?



I really don't know how I manage to set up the second block. Its sometimes very hard to do. What I did was to run through different ways to solve the last pair of FB in my head and think of how this affects the SB, or what sorta moves I could add. 

I can do opposite non matching SB averaging about 2 seconds slower than usual I think. But doing it an R/R' out is quite confusing.


----------



## DeeDubb (Jun 17, 2014)

5BLD said:


> I really don't know how I manage to set up the second block. Its sometimes very hard to do. What I did was to run through different ways to solve the last pair of FB in my head and think of how this affects the SB, or what sorta moves I could add.
> 
> I can do opposite non matching SB averaging about 2 seconds slower than usual I think. But doing it an* R/R' out is quite confusing*.



I didn't even know that was a thing! That would be awful, because your second block would be built with yellow/white Front Back. Can you do yellow/white Front back solves? Is there much benefit to adding that color neutrality?


----------



## AKOM (Jun 17, 2014)

DeeDubb said:


> I didn't even know that was a thing! That would be awful, because your second block would be built with yellow/white Front Back. Can you do yellow/white Front back solves? Is there much benefit to adding that color neutrality?


Is doesn't sounds like he ist doing this in a speedsolve. i believe this is called NMCMLL. On oppposite non-matching blocks the CMLL recognition is manageable for me, but on R/R' the recognition is hell.


----------



## DeeDubb (Jun 17, 2014)

AKOM said:


> Is doesn't sounds like he ist doing this in a speedsolve. i believe this is called NMCMLL. On oppposite non-matching blocks the CMLL recognition is manageable for me, but on R/R' the recognition is hell.



Oh no, I don't mean Non matching. I mean just solving with white front yellow back (I guess an x rotation solve?). If there's enough benefit to that level of color neutrality.


----------



## pewpewrawr (Jun 17, 2014)

I can recognize the orientation of opp or adj nmcmll just as fast as I can regular cmll (I use 2 look), which is around 2 seconds because I'm slow af. I can't really say how much harder it would be with 1 look, but imo the orientation is by far the hardest thing to recognize with nmcmll, recognizing the permutation should be possible with hyperorientations. Step 4 can be kind of awkward at first (especially with adj blocks) but I think nmcmll can definitely be done in a speed solve, it just takes a ridiculous amount of practice


----------



## Shah (Jun 18, 2014)

Renslay said:


> Your solution does not work, not even the FB. See here:
> alg.cubing.net
> 
> EDIT:
> ...



Sorry. Probably, I have messed up while scrambling it.

y2 z' //Inspection
U2 B u' R' U2 B2 // FB (6)
U R U M' U r2 M' U R' U R U2 R' U' r U R' //SB (17)
U2 R U R' U' R' F R F' R U R' U R U2 R' // CMLL (16)
M' U M' U M U M' U' M' U2 M U M2 U M' U2 M //LSE (17)

56 STM


----------



## Renslay (Jun 18, 2014)

Shah said:


> Sorry. Probably, I have messed up while scrambling it.
> 
> y2 z' //Inspection
> U2 B u' R' U2 B2 // FB (6)
> ...



I like your CMLL. Maybe I change mine to that... Not sure. Currently is
Lw U' R' U2 R' D R U2 R' D' R2 U Lw'
(Lw-Lw' because of fingertricks. Could be L-L' of course.)


----------



## DeeDubb (Jun 18, 2014)

pewpewrawr said:


> I can recognize the orientation of opp or adj nmcmll just as fast as I can regular cmll (I use 2 look), which is around 2 seconds because I'm slow af. I can't really say how much harder it would be with 1 look, but imo the orientation is by far the hardest thing to recognize with nmcmll, recognizing the permutation should be possible with hyperorientations. Step 4 can be kind of awkward at first (especially with adj blocks) but I think nmcmll can definitely be done in a speed solve, it just takes a ridiculous amount of practice



1 Look is a whole different monster. Two look is pretty simple for CMLL in general. 1 look requires matching colors to figure out the swap to choose along with the orientation. I need to practice spotting CMLL from different angles so I don't make unnecessary AUF moves.


----------



## pewpewrawr (Jun 18, 2014)

DeeDubb said:


> 1 Look is a whole different monster. Two look is pretty simple for CMLL in general. 1 look requires matching colors to figure out the swap to choose along with the orientation. I need to practice spotting CMLL from different angles so I don't make unnecessary AUF moves.



Yeah 1 look cmll is the last thing I plan on learning just because I hate learning alg sets. I strongly believe that 1 look nmcmll can be possible in a speed solve though, and atm I only ever build adj blocks just to get used to it. However recognition certainly can be frustrating sometimes, there's no denying that.


----------



## DeeDubb (Jun 18, 2014)

pewpewrawr said:


> Yeah 1 look cmll is the last thing I plan on learning just because I hate learning alg sets. I strongly believe that 1 look nmcmll can be possible in a speed solve though, and atm I only ever build adj blocks just to get used to it. However recognition certainly can be frustrating sometimes, there's no denying that.



I think it is possible, but it would take practice. One advantage is you would get a clue as to what kind of swap just by which corners are yellow and which are white (assuming those are your Up Down faces). That will be a late addition to my Roux game for sure though.


----------



## pewpewrawr (Jun 18, 2014)

DeeDubb said:


> I think it is possible, but it would take practice. One advantage is you would get a clue as to what kind of swap just by which corners are yellow and which are white (assuming those are your Up Down faces). That will be a late addition to my Roux game for sure though.



The way I recognize the orientation right now is by looking for my L/R colours on the corners as I finish the RB, this tells me what up/down colours to look for on what corners. It should be possible to determine the permutation based on those L/R colours as well, but I don't have enough experience to say whether that would be fast or not. Non-matching blocks are in a sense a type of colour neutrality, so I believe the earlier you learn it the better.

We aren't getting off topic here are we? It's all roux related after all.


----------



## Renslay (Jun 18, 2014)

Time for a new round!

*Scramble of the session:
D2 B2 U' F2 R2 U F2 R2 U2 B2 F2 R' U F' R F' L B L D' R'*

Speedsolve (yellow left, orange bottom):
y z
F2 M2 F' r B' (5)
M R U M' r U M' U R' U' R' U2 M2 U R' (15)
U' x' D R2 U' R' U R U' R2' D' R U l' (13)
U' M U2 M' U2 M' U M U M' U2 M U E2 M' E2 M (17)

50 STM.
alg.cubing.net

After some tiral and error searching (yellow left, blue bottom):
z
D2 M2 D' F' M2 F (6)
r' U' r U M2 U' R U M U' M' U' *R* (13)
*y F* R U R' U' F' y' (6-1)
U2 M' U M' U M2 U' M U2 (9)

33 STM.
alg.cubing.net


----------



## GuRoux (Jun 18, 2014)

first try (1 minute):
D2 B2 U' F2 R2 U F2 R2 U2 B2 F2 R' U F' R F' L B L D' R'
z' y
F' R' U R2 L D R2 U' R2 U F (11)
r2 U' B' R B U' R U2 R' U R U' R' (13)
F U R U' R' F' (6)
M2 U' M' U M' U2 M U' M' U2 M' U2 M2 (13)
43 stm


----------



## Petro Leum (Jun 18, 2014)

/* Scramble */
D2 B2 U' F2 R2 U F2 R2 U2 B2 F2 R' U F' R F' L B L D' R' y2

/* Solve */
R' D B2 U M U R' F //FB (8/8) nice 
U2 R2 U' M2 Rw U Rw' B U B2 R B R' //SB (13/21) hmmm
U' F R U' R' U R U2 R' U' R U R' U' F' // CMLL (15/36) damn
M' U R U R' U' M' U R U' Rw' M2 U M U2 M' U2 M2 U' M' U2 M U2 //LSE (23/59) seriously, **** Roux.


// View at alg.cubing.net

59 stm


----------



## Renslay (Jun 18, 2014)

GuRoux said:


> first try (1 minute):
> D2 B2 U' F2 R2 U F2 R2 U2 B2 F2 R' U F' R F' L B L D' R'
> z' y
> F' R' U R2 L D R2 U' R2 U F (11)
> ...



First block seems long. Is that intentional (for helping the second block)?
What about this (first try):
z' y
R' U R' M' F R U' R' U x' (9)
=
y
R' F R' M' D R F' R' F (9)
and then the second block:
U2 r' U2 R2 U M R U2 M' U' R (11)


----------



## Renslay (Jun 18, 2014)

Petro Leum said:


> /* Scramble */
> D2 B2 U' F2 R2 U F2 R2 U2 B2 F2 R' U F' R F' L B L D' R' y2
> 
> /* Solve */
> ...



As for the LSE, I would use (misoriented centers):
U2 M' U M U M' U' M' U M2 U M U2 M U2 M (16)

Also you use:
M' U R U R' U' M' U R U' Rw' M2 U *M U2 M' U2 M2 U' M' U2 M U2* (23)
Why not:
M' U R U R' U' M' U R U' Rw' M2 U *M' U2 M U M U2 M' U2 M2* (22)


----------



## Petro Leum (Jun 18, 2014)

Renslay said:


> As for the LSE, I would use (misoriented centers):
> U2 M' U M U M' U' M' U M2 U M U2 M U2 M (16)


that doesnt solve LSE for me tho 



> Also you use:
> M' U R U R' U' M' U R U' Rw' M2 U *M U2 M' U2 M2 U' M' U2 M U2* (23)
> Why not:
> M' U R U R' U' M' U R U' Rw' M2 U *M' U2 M U M U2 M' U2 M2* (22)



oh yeah, right. im dumb


----------



## GuRoux (Jun 18, 2014)

Renslay said:


> First block seems long. Is that intentional (for helping the second block)?
> What about this (first try):
> z' y
> R' U R' M' F R U' R' U x' (9)
> ...



yeah, i was trying to keep the pair for the second block. but it looks like your solution is far better.


----------



## pewpewrawr (Jun 18, 2014)

Kind of a speed solve kind of not.

u M2 B u' U' M2 U (7)
l U M' r2 U r' U R2 U2 R U' R' (12)
U R U R' U R U' R' U R U2 R' (12)
U R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R2 (10)
x' U' M' U' M U M' U' M U' M' U2 M U2 M2 U' M2 U2 M' U2 M' R' (21)

62 total

Stupid 2 look corners messing with my move count, pretty bad lse too.


----------



## 5BLD (Jun 18, 2014)

D2 B2 U' F2 R2 U F2 R2 U2 B2 F2 R' U F' R F' L B L D' R'

'speed' (1 min):

x'z // insp
U'RU'r'Br'F2rF2 //FB (9)
UR2Ur'U'R2U2R'U2RU'*R' //SB (12)
RU2*RDR'U2RD'R2 // CMLL (9 *-3*)
U'M*UM M'U2*M2 U2M'U'rR //LSE (12 *- 2* total: 37 

I wrote this in a hurry, there may be mistakes which ill fix later


----------



## Renslay (Jun 18, 2014)

Petro Leum said:


> that doesnt solve LSE for me tho



Should work:
alg.cubing.net


----------



## Renslay (Jun 18, 2014)

5BLD said:


> D2 B2 U' F2 R2 U F2 R2 U2 B2 F2 R' U F' R F' L B L D' R'
> 
> 'speed' (1 min):
> 
> ...



Fixed that for you. Nice solution.


----------



## pewpewrawr (Jun 18, 2014)

Woops I just realized I typed R instead of R' in my solution.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jun 18, 2014)

D2 B2 U' F2 R2 U F2 R2 U2 B2 F2 R' U F' R F' L B L D' R'

L' D F2 y2 U M U R' F
U' R' U' Rw U' M' Rw U2 R U' R'
U2 L' U' L' U R U' L U x' 
M' U' M U M' U M' U2 M' U' M2 U' M2 U2 M2

Solution


----------



## AKOM (Jun 18, 2014)

Petro Leum said:


> /* Scramble */
> M' U R U R' U' M' U R U' Rw' M2 U M U2 M' U2 M2 U' M' U2 M U2 //LSE (23/59) seriously, **** Roux.


Why are you doing R-turns in LSE?

This is a really hard case, this is my second try (first one was 19):

M' U M' U' M U M' U M' //EO (9) 
U' M' U2 M U M2 U // UL/UR (7)


----------



## Petro Leum (Jun 18, 2014)

AKOM said:


> Why are you doing R-turns in LSE?
> 
> This is a really hard case, this is my second try (first one was 19):
> 
> ...



because i once learnd that eo case as an OLL and i couldnt be arsed to do it intuitively


----------



## GuRoux (Jun 18, 2014)

Petro Leum said:


> because i once learnd that eo case as an OLL and i couldnt be arsed to do it intuitively



you can do:
M U M' 
M U' M' 
M' U M
M' U' M


----------



## pewpewrawr (Jun 18, 2014)

waffle=ijm said:


> D2 B2 U' F2 R2 U F2 R2 U2 B2 F2 R' U F' R F' L B L D' R'
> 
> L' D F2 y2 U M U R' F
> U' R' U' Rw U' M' Rw U2 R U' R'
> ...



Why did you y2? Was it to avoid a B2? Is that really better? Y U Y2?! :confused:


----------



## DeeDubb (Jun 19, 2014)

pewpewrawr said:


> Why did you y2? Was it to avoid a B2? Is that really better? Y U Y2?! :confused:



It avoided the B and moved his first block to the left where I needs to be.


----------



## GuRoux (Jun 19, 2014)

pewpewrawr said:


> Why did you y2? Was it to avoid a B2? Is that really better? Y U Y2?! :confused:



i'm siding with you, without the y2, the solve would be better for speed.


----------



## DeeDubb (Jun 19, 2014)

D2 B2 U' F2 R2 U F2 R2 U2 B2 F2 R' U F' R F' L B L D' R'

y'
U' F' R U2 D x' U' Rw2 B // FB (8)
Rw U2 R2 U R2 U' M' R' U' R // SB (10)
U2 R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R2 x' // CMLL (10)
U' M U M' U2 M U2 M U' M2 U' M U2 M U2 M2 U2 // L6E (17)
Total 45


----------



## AKOM (Jun 19, 2014)

D2 B2 U' F2 R2 U F2 R2 U2 B2 F2 R' U F' R F' L B L D' R'

y2
D B2 Rw B' Rw2 U' R2 F //LB (8)
R' U2 M2 Rw U Rw' U2 R' U2 R //RB (10)
L' U' L U L F' L' F (8) //CMLL 
U M U M' U2 M U Uw2 M Uw2 M' //LSE (11)

37 STM


i couldn't get shorter today.


----------



## pewpewrawr (Jun 19, 2014)

GuRoux said:


> i'm siding with you, without the y2, the solve would be better for speed.



Oh good I'm not crazy then, I thought it was some super secret waffle technique that I wasn't understanding lol.


----------



## Knut (Jun 19, 2014)

D2 B2 U' F2 R2 U F2 R2 U2 B2 F2 R' U F' R F' L B L D' R'

First try:

y // inspection
R2 U2 L U' L' U L // 1x2x2 (7)
U M' U2 L U' L' // BL pair (6)
U' M' Rw U Rw U R U2 R // 1x2x2 (9)
U' R U' R' U2 R U' R' // FR pair (8) 
R U R' U L' U R U' L U2 R' // CMLL (11)
U M' U M U M' U M U2 U M E2 M' E2 // LSE

55 STM

Not that good, but I'm getting better. 

I'll play around with it more and see if I can find something better.


----------



## CheesecakeCuber (Jun 19, 2014)

Renslay said:


> Fixed that for you.
> 
> On first look your LSE seemed long. But then I tried what would I do (as a speedsolve solution), and ended up with a 19 move solution... So, never mind.  I hate worse case scenarios!



Ah, I'm stupid. I was counting Vesper Sword's moves that I had quoted 

It's good to see this thread so popular.


----------



## GuRoux (Jun 19, 2014)

Knut said:


> D2 B2 U' F2 R2 U F2 R2 U2 B2 F2 R' U F' R F' L B L D' R'
> 
> First try:
> 
> ...



remember on your first block you don't have to do L' U L or L U' L' to insert those pairs. r' F and r B' are good.


----------



## Shah (Jun 19, 2014)

First try. 

y2 // Inspection
R' D B2 U M U R' F //FB (8)
U' R' U' r U' r M' U2 R U' R' //SB (11)
F R' F' R U R U' R' //CMLL (8)
U2 M U' M' U M2 U' M2 U2 M U2 M' //LSE (12)

39 STM 

Just realized that F2B are same as Waffle's.(Except the rotations) :lol:


----------



## rybaby (Jun 19, 2014)

15.81 speedsolve

D2 B2 U' F2 R2 U F2 R2 U2 B2 F2 R' U F' R F' L B L D' R'

z x' R D U' R' Rw' F // LF Square
R' U R Rw' B' // LB Pair
U' Rw' U' R2 // RF Square
U' R' U Rw2 R' U2 Rw' U' R // RB Pair
F' L F L' U2 L' U2 L // CMLL
U' M U' M // EO
U2 M U2 M U' // UR+UL
M U2 M U2 M2 // EP

46 STM
2.91 TPS


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jun 19, 2014)

pewpewrawr said:


> Oh good I'm not crazy then, I thought it was some super secret waffle technique that I wasn't understanding lol.



I'm stupid when it comes to speedsolves. I always forget first block goes on left.


----------



## qaz (Jun 19, 2014)

D2 B2 U' F2 R2 U F2 R2 U2 B2 F2 R' U F' R F' L B L D' R'

speedsolve:
y2
U' R' F R2 y R2 U L U L' U2 r B' //FB (12/12)
r U r U R2 U2 R U2 R' r' U' r U R U2 R' U' R U R' //SB (20/32)
L' U' L U' L' U2 L U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' r' //CMLL (2-look) (21/53)
U M U2 M U M2 U2 M' U2 M U2 //L6E (11/64)

only thing that was good was L6E, and that was just luck.

another try:
y2
U' R' F R2 y r2 U' M2 r B' //FB (9/9)
r U' r U r2 U R' U2 r2 U M2 U2 R' U r //SB (15/24)
U2 R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' //CMLL (14/38)
U' M' U M' U M' U M2 U2 M' U2 M2 //L6E (12/50)

bit better


----------



## maps600 (Jun 19, 2014)

scramble: D2 B2 U' F2 R2 U F2 R2 U2 B2 F2 R' U F' R F' L B L D' R'

x' // inspection
r' U f2 r' F' r U2 r' F // first block [9]
U M2 r' U r' U' r U r2 U2 R U' R' // second block [13]
U' R' F2 R U2 R U' L' U M' x' // CMLL [10]
M' U M' U2 M' U M' U' M' U2 M' U' M2 //LSE [13]

45 STM

http://alg.cubing.net/?setup=D2_B2_..._U_M-_U2_M-_U_M-_U-_M-_U2_M-_U-_M2_//LSE_[13]

Do you guys have any suggestions on how to be more efficient on first block?


----------



## pewpewrawr (Jun 19, 2014)

D2 B2 U' F2 R2 U F2 R2 U2 B2 F2 R' U F' R F' L B L D' R'

A revision of my last solution.

u M2 B u' U' M2 U (7)
l U M' r2 U r' U R2 U R' F R F' (13)
U' F R' F' R U R U' R' (9)
U2 R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R2 x' (10)
U M' U2 M U' M2 U' M2 U2 M' U2 M' R' (13)

52 total

That awkward moment when you realize inserting the last pair with a sledgehammer would have saved you 10 moves. Still 2 look tho and still crappy.


----------



## DeeDubb (Jun 19, 2014)

y' x
B D L' U D R D' x' U' B // 9
M2 Rw' U' Rw' U2 Rw2 U' R U2 M U R // 12
(U2)R U R' U R U' R D R' U' R D' R2 // WAFFO! 14
U M' U' M U M U M2 U' M' U2 M' U M' U2 M' // 16 Total 51

ugh. I can't find a better L6E


----------



## Renslay (Jun 19, 2014)

DeeDubb said:


> y' x
> B D L' U D R D' x' U' B // 9
> M2 Rw' U' Rw' U2 Rw2 U' R U2 M U R // 12
> (U2)R U R' U R U' R D R' U' R D' R2 // WAFFO! 14
> ...



Why didn't you finish your SB with Rw instead of R? Not just you would have oriented centers, but it leads a much better LSE in this case! Like:
(SB ended with Rw):
U M U' M U M2 U' M U2 M' (10)

Anyway, I found this (with original R):
U M U M U2 M' U M' U M U2 M U2 M (14)


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jun 19, 2014)

D2 B2 U' F2 R2 U F2 R2 U2 B2 F2 R' U F' R F' L B L D' R'

L' u L2 U y M U R' F
U' R' U' r U' M' r U2 R U' R'
U2 L' U' L' U R U' L U
x' M' U' M U M' U M' U2 M' U' M2 U' M2 U2 M2 

alg.garron.net 

Same Solve, Different angle on theFirst Block. Are you happy now? Or would you prefer 0 rotations next iteration of the solve?


----------



## pewpewrawr (Jun 19, 2014)

No still not good enough, you need -3284 rotations on the next solve noob :V


----------



## cowabunga (Jun 19, 2014)

D2 B2 U' F2 R2 U F2 R2 U2 B2 F2 R' U F' R F' L B L D' R'


y' x'
F U2 L' F' R B2 U' B // FB-center
R u M u' // center fix
R2 U M2 U M2 U R' U' R' U' R' U r // SB
R U R' U R U2 r' // Sune
U' M U M' U2 M U M2 // L6E 
40STM


----------



## AKOM (Jun 20, 2014)

D2 B2 U' F2 R2 U F2 R2 U2 B2 F2 R' U F' R F' L B L D' R'

x' y
B2 U' D2 R F' Rw2 U' B // LB(8)
R' U2 Rw U Rw' U2 M2 Rw' U' R // RB(10)
B' R U R' B R U' B R' // CMLL (9)
M2 U2 M2 U' M2 U2 M2 // LSE (7), H-Perm

34 STM


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jun 20, 2014)

pewpewrawr said:


> No still not good enough, you need -3284 rotations on the next solve noob :V



better ? 

D2 B2 U' F2 R2 U F2 R2 U2 B2 F2 R' U F' R F' L B L D' R'

x y x x x U U
x y x x x U
x y x x x U
x y y y x U U 
x U
y x U U U x x x y y y U 
x U U x x x U U U y y y x U U U
x x x U y x x x U U U y y y x x x U U
x x U U U x x x y x x x U
x y y y x x x U U U x x U x x x
U x x x U U x U U U x U y y y x x x U
x U U U y x x x U U U x U x x U U U y y y x x x U U x x x U U U x y x U U U y x x x U x y U y y y x x x U U U x
U U U x x x U x U U U x x x U U U x U U x U y x U x x x U x x U x x U U y x U U U x U U U x x U y x x x U U U x x x U U U x x U y x U x x x U U x x U U x y U U U y x U U x x U U x x x U U x U x x U U U y x U U x U U U x x U

Solution

edit - all clockwise U + clockwise x + clockwise y if you were wondering.
edit2 - oh negative rotations. well **** that then.


----------



## GuRoux (Jun 20, 2014)

waffle=ijm said:


> better ?
> 
> D2 B2 U' F2 R2 U F2 R2 U2 B2 F2 R' U F' R F' L B L D' R'
> 
> ...



a valiant effort.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jun 20, 2014)

GuRoux said:


> a valiant effort.



A woman can only try.

EDIT - I've been informed I'm not female again.


----------



## pewpewrawr (Jun 20, 2014)

waffle=ijm said:


> better ?



Lmao omg that was epic, I seriously lost it watching that solve xD.


----------



## maps600 (Jun 20, 2014)

waffle=ijm said:


> better ?
> 
> D2 B2 U' F2 R2 U F2 R2 U2 B2 F2 R' U F' R F' L B L D' R'
> 
> ...



How in the world...??? Did you do this by hand?


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jun 20, 2014)

maps600 said:


> How in the world...??? Did you do this by hand?



ya.


----------



## maps600 (Jun 20, 2014)

gj


----------



## Renslay (Jun 20, 2014)

cowabunga said:


> D2 B2 U' F2 R2 U F2 R2 U2 B2 F2 R' U F' R F' L B L D' R'
> 
> 
> y' x'
> ...



First block seems a bit complicated. I use delayed-center-fix as well, but only when the block is super-easy with misplaced centers.
Here is a better F2B with the same colors:
y'
B R' F2 R U2 u F2 (7)
U' r' M U2 B' R B U r' M U R (12)


----------



## Tao Yu (Jun 20, 2014)

D2 B2 U' F2 R2 U F2 R2 U2 B2 F2 R' U F' R F' L B L D' R'

z2 R' U F2 x2 U' r U r' U2 r' F
U M' r U2 R' U R U2 R2 U r
R2 D' R U2 R' D R U2 r
U2 M2 U M U2 M2

36 stm


----------



## Renslay (Jun 20, 2014)

Tao Yu said:


> D2 B2 U' F2 R2 U F2 R2 U2 B2 F2 R' U F' R F' L B L D' R'
> 
> z2 R' U F2 x2 U' r U r' U2 *r'* F
> U M' r U2 R' U R U2 R2 U r
> ...



Fixed that for you. Also, in the first block, you can do:
z2 R' U F2 x2 *U M U R' F*, which is shorter (and still can be a good second block).

I like your second block, seems tricky.  But why not:
U M' *F R' F' M' U r*


----------



## Tao Yu (Jun 20, 2014)

Renslay said:


> Fixed that for you. Also, in the first block, you can do:
> z2 R' U F2 x2 *U M U R' F*, which is shorter (and still can be a good second block).
> 
> I like your second block, seems tricky.  But why not:
> U M' *F R' F' M' U r*


Huh. Those are actually really nice. For the first one, I think I've been trying to avoid M moves during the F2B in favour of r moves, but I looks like I should experiment with them more. For the second one, I just haven't seen it before.


----------



## pewpewrawr (Jun 20, 2014)

Renslay said:


> Fixed that for you. Also, in the first block, you can do:
> z2 R' U F2 x2 *U M U R' F*, which is shorter (and still can be a good second block).
> 
> I like your second block, seems tricky.  But why not:
> U M' *F R' F' M' U r*



I don't get that SB, it doesn't solve it when I do it. :/


----------



## Renslay (Jun 20, 2014)

Tao Yu said:


> Huh. Those are actually really nice. For the first one, I think I've been trying to avoid M moves during the F2B in favour of r moves, but I looks like I should experiment with them more. For the second one, I just haven't seen it before.



You can think that M as a merge of r' (positioning the edge) and R (preparing the corner to pair up through U R' F). During the F2B I also often do r' R instead of M, because my fingers are just not always prepared for an M move.


----------



## AKOM (Jun 20, 2014)

pewpewrawr said:


> I don't get that SB, it doesn't solve it when I do it. :/



His second block is only working if you do Tao Yu's first block


----------



## pewpewrawr (Jun 20, 2014)

AKOM said:


> His second block is only working if you do Tao Yu's first block



Oh ok, well that's a ridiculously good SB then.


----------



## cowabunga (Jun 20, 2014)

Renslay said:


> First block seems a bit complicated. I use delayed-center-fix as well, but only when the block is super-easy with misplaced centers.
> Here is a better F2B with the same colors:
> y'
> B R' F2 R U2 u F2 (7)
> U' r' M U2 B' R B U r' M U R (12)



Yes that is better F2B.
The shortest FB I could find was 8 moves and with bad SB options.
The reason why I kept my long F2B is that it gives me sune with easy L6E.
I wouldn't use delayed-center-fix in a speedsolve unless it is easier than this but it was the shortest solution I could find...


----------



## Renslay (Jun 20, 2014)

cowabunga said:


> I wouldn't use delayed-center-fix in a speedsolve unless it is easier than this but it was the shortest solution I could find...



Occasionally I use. I found a speedsolve example in my reconstructed solves. It was a 11.92:

Scramble:
R2 D' U2 B2 D L2 D2 F2 L2 F2 L2 B' U' R D' R2 F2 R2 F L' R2

Solution with 38 STM (note that there the first block can be done in 3 moves without the center!):
x
D' M2 F M u' M' u (7)
U' M U2 M2 R U r R U' R' (10)
F R U R' U' F' (6)
M' U M' U M U M' U' M2 U' M' U2 M2 U2 M (15)
alg.cubing.net


----------



## Renslay (Jun 21, 2014)

Okay, let's move on!

*Scramble of the session:
B D2 L2 U2 B D2 F R2 B U2 L F2 U2 L D2 L B U' R' F2*
alg.cubing.net


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Speedsolve (white left, red bottom):

y2 z
u' B' u' U' B' r B (7)
U r' U' M2 U' R U R2 U R' U2 R U' R' (14)
U2 R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' (14)
U2 R U' r' U' M' U r U r' U M2 U M2 U2 M' U2 M (18)
alg.cubing.net

53 STM. Meh. Aweful. Because I can't look ahead...

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Trial and error searching for a better SB and LSE:

y2 z
u' B' u' U' B' r B (7)
r U' F R2 F' M2 U' R U2 r' (10)
B' R B R' U2 R' U2 r (8)
M' U M U2 M2 U' M' U2 M U2 (10)
alg.cubing.net

35 STM. Much better!


----------



## DeeDubb (Jun 21, 2014)

B D2 L2 U2 B D2 F R2 B U2 L F2 U2 L D2 L B U' R' F2

Speed Solve 23.39.

Example Solve:

y2 
L' D2 F R2 F // FB (5)
Rw' U Rw U' R2 U M2 U M U Rw // SB (11)
U' R' F U' R F R' U R F' // CMLL (10)
M U2 M U2 M' U' M' U M U2 M U' M' U2 M U2 M2 // L6E (17)
43 STM


26 STM after CMLL was good... 17 L6E was not good


----------



## AKOM (Jun 21, 2014)

B D2 L2 U2 B D2 F R2 B U2 L F2 U2 L D2 L B U' R' F2

y2
L' D2 F R2 F (5)
Rw' U Rw U' R2 U R M2 U Rw'U *R* (12-1)
*R2* D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' (9)
U2 M U' M' U M' U' M U2 M'(10)

35 STM


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jun 21, 2014)

B D2 L2 U2 B D2 F R2 B U2 L F2 U2 L D2 L B U' R' F2

R' u2 F R2' F
r' U r U' R2' U M U M2 U R
U' R' F U' R F R' U R F'
U M' U2 M U M U M' U M' U2
M U2 M' 
U M' U2 M

I suck at LSE Forever

solution


----------



## AKOM (Jun 21, 2014)

waffle=ijm said:


> B D2 L2 U2 B D2 F R2 B U2 L F2 U2 L D2 L B U' R' F2
> 
> I suck at LSE Forever
> 
> solution



and rule blocks


----------



## Renslay (Jun 21, 2014)

waffle=ijm said:


> B D2 L2 U2 B D2 F R2 B U2 L F2 U2 L D2 L B U' R' F2
> 
> R' u2 F R2' F
> r' U r U' R2' U M U M2 U R
> ...



An alternative LSE (my speedsolve solution):
U M' U2 *M' U M U M' U M'*
U2 M2 U
M U2 M' U2


----------



## GuRoux (Jun 21, 2014)

y' z2
R2 U M r' F U r B (7)
R' U2 r' U' r' U' M U' R U2 R' (11)
L' U2 r U' r' U2 l2 F' L' (9)
U' M' U' M U M' U' M' U M U2 M' U' M2 U2 M2 (16)
43 stm
http://alg.garron.us/?alg=y-_z2
R2_...2_U2_B_D2_F_R2_B_U2_L_F2_U2_L_D2_L_B_U-_R-_F2


----------



## pewpewrawr (Jun 21, 2014)

B D2 L2 U2 B D2 F R2 B U2 L F2 U2 L D2 L B U' R' F2

R' u2 F R2 F (5)
U' R U' R U' M U' R' U' R2 U' M' U' R (14)
U F R U R' U' F' (7)
U2 R' U r' F2 R F' R' F2 r2 (10)
U M' U' M' U M U2 M' U2 M2 U' M' U2 M' U2 r' (16)

52 total

Bleh, fail SB and LSE


----------



## GuRoux (Jun 21, 2014)

pewpewrawr said:


> B D2 L2 U2 B D2 F R2 B U2 L F2 U2 L D2 L B U' R' F2
> 
> R' u2 F R2 F (5)
> U' R U' R U' M U' R' U' R2 U' M' U' R (14)
> ...



pretty good movecount for a two look cmll


----------



## pewpewrawr (Jun 21, 2014)

GuRoux said:


> pretty good movecount for a two look cmll



Thanks  I'm learning them slowly, I know all of the A and H cases (lol).


----------



## cowabunga (Jun 21, 2014)

B D2 L2 U2 B D2 F R2 B U2 L F2 U2 L D2 L B U' R' F2


z2
U2 R' U R2 U L R y
r' U R2 U R U2 R U2 r U' R'
U' R2 D' R U2 R' D R U2 R 
M' U M2 U' M' U2 M' U2 M
37STM


----------



## Renslay (Jun 21, 2014)

GuRoux said:


> y' z2
> R2 U M r' F U r B (*8*)
> R' U2 r' U' r' U' M U' R U2 R' (11)
> L' U2 r U' r' U2 l2 F' L' (9)
> ...



Fixed.


----------



## Renslay (Jun 21, 2014)

pewpewrawr said:


> B D2 L2 U2 B D2 F R2 B U2 L F2 U2 L D2 L B U' R' F2
> 
> R' u2 F R2 F (5)
> U' R U' R U' M U' R' U' R2 U' M' U' R (14)
> ...



LSE:
U M' U' M' U M' U2 M U M U2 M U2 M' R' (15)
or:
U M' U M' U' M' U2 M U' M2 U2 M' R' (13)


----------



## pewpewrawr (Jun 21, 2014)

Renslay said:


> LSE:
> U M' U' M' U M' U2 M U M U2 M U2 M' R' (15)
> or:
> U M' U M' U' M' U2 M U' M2 U2 M' R' (13)



Thanks, this just made me realize how bad I am at 4b xD. I think I'll start focusing on lse more when I practice.

edit: po'd that I could have had sub-50 move count and didn't see it tho.


----------



## AKOM (Jun 22, 2014)

AKOM said:


> B D2 L2 U2 B D2 F R2 B U2 L F2 U2 L D2 L B U' R' F2
> 
> y2
> L' D2 F R2 F (5)
> ...




Another solution with simultaneously blockbuilding

y2 z
U' F' D' Rw B // left square (5)
R' F' // right square (2)
U R' U F2 // left pair (4)
U M2 U' Rw U2 R' //right pair (6) --> Rw instead of R to get a better LSE and U' Rw U2 instead of U2 Rw U' to get T-CMLL
U2 R U R' U' R' F R F' //CMLL (9)
M2 U' M' U' M U' M2 U' M2 // LSE (9)

35 STM


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jun 22, 2014)

Renslay said:


> An alternative LSE (my speedsolve solution):
> U M' U2 *M' U M U M' U M'*
> U2 M2 U
> M U2 M' U2



Thanks. I'm not super concerned about which M moves I make, rather the LSE move count.


----------



## CheesecakeCuber (Jun 22, 2014)

B D2 L2 U2 B D2 F R2 B U2 L F2 U2 L D2 L B U' R' F2

Inspec:y2
FB: L' D2 F R2 F (5) //Really happy with this!
SB: r' U L F' R2 x U M U M2 U r (11) //Proud of this one too
CMLL: (U) L2 F2 L B2 L' F2 L B2 L (10)
LSE: M U M U' M' *U' M' U Uw2 M Uw2 M* (13)
TotalSTM: 39

I feel like I wasted so many moves on the LSE even though it was a bad case. Help in that area would be appreciated.


----------



## AKOM (Jun 22, 2014)

CheesecakeCuber said:


> B D2 L2 U2 B D2 F R2 B U2 L F2 U2 L D2 L B U' R' F2
> 
> Inspec:y2
> FB: L' D2 F R2 F (5) //Really happy with this!
> ...



M U M U' M' U M2 U2 M U2 M2 U M U2 M (15)
M U M U' M' *U' M' U Uw2 M Uw2 M* (13)

you had to turn U' instead of U to pair UL/UR at DF/UF.
In this case it only save 2 moves, but in general you should regard this


----------



## maps600 (Jun 22, 2014)

Scramble: B D2 L2 U2 B D2 F R2 B U2 L F2 U2 L D2 L B U' R' F2

I'm going to be specific! 

R' u2 // L square [2]
F R2 F // first block [3/5]
r' U r U' R' //R square [5]
U' R' U' r U2 M r' U' r // second block [9/19]
U' R U R' U R U2 R' U' R U' L' U R' U' L // CMLL [16/35]
M U M' U' M U M U// EO + UL UR edges [8]
M2 U2 M U2 M // EP [5/48]

48 STM. The second block and CMLL killed it.

http://alg.cubing.net/?alg=R-_u2_//...2_U2_B_D2_F_R2_B_U2_L_F2_U2_L_D2_L_B_U-_R-_F2


----------



## AKOM (Jun 22, 2014)

maps600 said:


> Scramble: B D2 L2 U2 B D2 F R2 B U2 L F2 U2 L D2 L B U' R' F2
> 
> I'm going to be specific!
> 
> ...



My CMLL for this case: U' R U2 R' U' R U R' U2' R' F R F'
.. and you get an EO-skip


----------



## GuRoux (Jun 22, 2014)

maps600 said:


> Scramble: B D2 L2 U2 B D2 F R2 B U2 L F2 U2 L D2 L B U' R' F2
> 
> I'm going to be specific!
> 
> ...



first and second blocks are good. for the cmll, i use: F' U' L' U L2 F L' U2 L' U2 L.


----------



## CheesecakeCuber (Jun 22, 2014)

maps600 said:


> Scramble: B D2 L2 U2 B D2 F R2 B U2 L F2 U2 L D2 L B U' R' F2
> 
> I'm going to be specific!
> 
> ...



For second block try: r' U L F' R2 U M U M2 U r

Now it's basically identical to my solve lol.


----------



## Renslay (Jun 22, 2014)

CheesecakeCuber said:


> B D2 L2 U2 B D2 F R2 B U2 L F2 U2 L D2 L B U' R' F2
> 
> Inspec:y2
> FB: L' D2 F R2 F (5) //Really happy with this!
> ...



Not working for me. Something wrong in the SB.
alg.cubing.net



GuRoux said:


> first and second blocks are good. for the cmll, i use: F' U' L' U L2 F L' U2 L' U2 L.



Nice one. I use x' D R2 U' R' U R U' R2' D' R U Lw'.


----------



## AKOM (Jun 22, 2014)

Renslay said:


> Not working for me. Something wrong in the SB.
> alg.cubing.net
> 
> 
> ...



B D2 L2 U2 B D2 F R2 B U2 L F2 U2 L D2 L B U' R' F2

Inspec:y2
FB: L' D2 F R2 F (5) //Really happy with this!
SB: r' U L F' R2 *x* U M U M2 U r (11) //Proud of this one too
CMLL: (U) L2 F2 L B2 L' F2 L B2 L (10)
LSE: M U M U' M' U' M' U Uw2 M Uw2 M (13)
TotalSTM: 39


Now it should work


----------



## Renslay (Jun 22, 2014)

AKOM said:


> B D2 L2 U2 B D2 F R2 B U2 L F2 U2 L D2 L B U' R' F2
> 
> Inspec:y2
> FB: L' D2 F R2 F (5) //Really happy with this!
> ...



Now it's fine.


----------



## ottozing (Jun 22, 2014)

B D2 L2 U2 B D2 F R2 B U2 L F2 U2 L D2 L B U' R' F2

z2
R' F r' U' r F B2 (First block)
M' U' M U R r2' U r' U' r U r' (Second block)
U r U R' U' r' F R F' (CMLL)
M' U2 M' U2 M U' M' (EO)
U' M U2 M (EP)


----------



## cowabunga (Jun 24, 2014)

B D2 L2 U2 B D2 F R2 B U2 L F2 U2 L D2 L B U' R' F2


After some trial and error I found this nice solution:
y2 x'
L' B2 R' u2 B' R2 U' M2 U l' U l // FB+square
M U r U2 r' U' r // SB+corners
U M U M' U' M' U' M2 U // L6E
28STM


----------



## Renslay (Jun 24, 2014)

cowabunga said:


> B D2 L2 U2 B D2 F R2 B U2 L F2 U2 L D2 L B U' R' F2
> 
> 
> After some trial and error I found this nice solution:
> ...



Wow. And 34 HTM. Nice!


----------



## AKOM (Jun 24, 2014)

Hey, what about a new session?


----------



## Renslay (Jun 24, 2014)

AKOM said:


> Hey, what about a new session?



Okay!

*So, scramble of the session:
U2 R' B R' U' D' F U L F' B2 R2 D' F2 U D2 L2 D F2 B2 L2*
alg.cubing.net

I'll provide my solution(s) later.


----------



## AKOM (Jun 24, 2014)

U2 R' B R' U' D' F U L F' B2 R2 D' F2 U D2 L2 D F2 B2 L2

First try (linear solve) with my standard colors:

y' x'
B' R2 B' U Rw' U' F //LB (7)
R' Rw' U' Rw U' R M F' U2 F Rw U Rw' // RB (13)
U F R U R' U' F' // CMLL (7)
M U2 M' U M' U2 M U2 M' U' M' U2 M U2 // LSE (14)

41 STM


----------



## GuRoux (Jun 24, 2014)

first try (30 sec)
y' x' 
B' R2 B' R' F2 (5)
U' r' U' r2 U2 r' U' M' U M' r U' R U2 R' (15)
R U2 R' U' R U' R' (7)
U' M' U2 M' U2 M U' M' U2 M2 U' (11)
38 stm

second try: figuring out cancelation from first try:
y' x' 
B' R2 B' R' F2 (5)
U' r' U' r2 U2 r' U' M' U M' r U2 R U' R' (15)
U' M' U2 M' U2 M U' M' U2 M2 U' (11)
31 stm


----------



## pewpewrawr (Jun 24, 2014)

U2 R' B R' U' D' F U L F' B2 R2 D' F2 U D2 L2 D F2 B2 L2

y2 x
R F2 U F' R2 M' U (6)
x' M' U2 R' U' r2 U2 M' U R U2 R B' R' B (14)
R' U2 R2 U R2 U R2 U2 R' (9)
U2 R' U r' F2 R F' R' F2 R2 (10)
M U' M U M U2 M U2 (8)

47 total

edit: this was my second try. my first was 49stm, with a shorter sb but longer lse.


----------



## Petro Leum (Jun 24, 2014)

This is what i would do in a speedsolve:
again, LSE seems so long...
and i can tseem to find "good" solutions for second block, as in, solution that are not totally cfop/zz-esque and require less moves

/* Scramble */
U2 R' B R' U' D' F U L F' B2 R2 D' F2 U D2 L2 D F2 B2 L2 z' y'

/* Solve */
F' U2 B2 R' U R2 U' F2 // FB (8/8)
U' M U' R2 U Rw U' Rw' U' M' U' Rw' U R // SB (14/22)
U' F' Rw U R' U2 R' F2 R //CMLL (9/31)
U M' U' M U' M U' M U2 M' U' M2 U M' U2 M U2 M2 //LSE (18/49)

// View at alg.cubing.net


----------



## AKOM (Jun 24, 2014)

Petro Leum said:


> This is what i would do in a speedsolve:
> again, LSE seems so long...
> and i can tseem to find "good" solutions for second block, as in, solution that are not totally cfop/zz-esque and require less moves
> 
> ...


This solution is fully OK for a speedsolve.
For your LSE i have a 15 move solution, but this is a hard case.
U' M' U M U M U M2 U' M2 U' M U2 M' U2


----------



## Petro Leum (Jun 24, 2014)

AKOM said:


> This solution is fully OK for a speedsolve.
> For your LSE i have a 15 move solution, but this is a hard case.
> U' M' U M U M U M2 U' M2 U' M U2 M' U2



thanks, but how do you know while solving which solution is better? (starting out with U or U') or is that just luck?


----------



## AKOM (Jun 24, 2014)

Petro Leum said:


> thanks, but how do you know while solving which solution is better? (starting out with U or U') or is that just luck?


In this case it was luck, therfore your solution is OK.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jun 24, 2014)

U2 R' B R' U' D' F U L F' B2 R2 D' F2 U D2 L2 D F2 B2 L2

y'
D' R2 D' R' U2 x' 
U r M' U' M R' U R U M' U2 M U R
R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' R'
M' U M' U2 M' U' M' U' M2 U' M2 U2 M2

got lazy on second block.

Solution


----------



## Renslay (Jun 24, 2014)

U2 R' B R' U' D' F U L F' B2 R2 D' F2 U D2 L2 D F2 B2 L2

Speedsolve:
z'
R2 F' M2 F' U2 r' B (7)
R' U M U' M2 U' R U R U' R U' M U2 R' U r (17)
U' R U R' U' R' F R F' (9)
U' M U' M' U M2 U M U2 M (10)
alg.cubing.net

43 STM. Not so good SB, the rest is pretty good.

With trial and error:
z'
R2 F' r2 R' F' U r' B (8)
U r' U' r' M U r U R (9)
f U F' U' f' L F L' (8)
U' M' U2 M U' M U' M' U2 M U' M' U2 M (14)
alg.cubing.net

39 STM. So nice in the beginning, but couldn't find a better LSE.


----------



## pewpewrawr (Jun 24, 2014)

I just realized there was actually a pretty good lse in my first solution, I thought the best one was 16, man I'm dumb sometimes. I *really* need to improve my lse.

U2 R' B R' U' D' F U L F' B2 R2 D' F2 U D2 L2 D F2 B2 L2

y2 x
R F2 U F' R2 M' U (6)
x' M' U2 R' U' r2 U2 M' U' R (9)
U R' U' R U' R' U2 R (8)
U2 R' U r' F2 R F' R' F2 R2 (10)
U' M U' M U' M2 U' M U2 M U M2 (12)

45 total


----------



## CheesecakeCuber (Jun 24, 2014)

U2 R' B R' U' D' F U L F' B2 R2 D' F2 U D2 L2 D F2 B2 L2

Inspec: y' x'
FB: B' R2 B' U r' F (6)
SB: U M' U R r U' r' U R U' R U' R' U2 R U' r' (17)//Terrible
CMLL: (U') R' U' R U' R' U2 R2 U R' U R U2 R' (14)
LSE: M' U' M U M' U M' U M' U2 M' U (12)
TotalSTM: 49 //Terrible again.


----------



## GuRoux (Jun 24, 2014)

Renslay said:


> U2 R' B R' U' D' F U L F' B2 R2 D' F2 U D2 L2 D F2 B2 L2
> 
> Speedsolve:
> z'
> ...



can't really see any obvious way of improving that lse.


----------



## GuRoux (Jun 24, 2014)

CheesecakeCuber said:


> U2 R' B R' U' D' F U L F' B2 R2 D' F2 U D2 L2 D F2 B2 L2
> 
> Inspec: y' x'
> FB: B' R2 B' U r' F (6)
> ...



i did the same first block as you for my solution, why not just: B' R2 B' R' F2


----------



## Renslay (Jun 24, 2014)

pewpewrawr said:


> I just realized there was actually a pretty good lse in my first solution, I thought the best one was 16, man I'm dumb sometimes. I *really* need to improve my lse.
> 
> U2 R' B R' U' D' F U L F' B2 R2 D' F2 U D2 L2 D F2 B2 L2
> 
> ...



Nice solution! Especially your F2L.

As LSE, I would do:
U' M U' *M' U M U2 M U' M2 U'* (11)




CheesecakeCuber said:


> U2 R' B R' U' D' F U L F' B2 R2 D' F2 U D2 L2 D F2 B2 L2
> 
> Inspec: y' x'
> FB: B' R2 B' U r' F (6)
> ...



I suggest some SB alteratives:
U r M' U' r' U R2 U2 R' M' U' R (12)
or:
U' r U r2 U' R2 U2 R U' r' (10)

I discovered this SB accidentally: long, but leads to a very nice ending.
r' R' U M' U' R2 U' r' R' U' R U r' R2 U' r U' r' (18)


----------



## pewpewrawr (Jun 25, 2014)

Renslay said:


> Nice solution! Especially your F2L.
> 
> As LSE, I would do:
> U' M U' *M' U M U2 M U' M2 U'* (11))



Thanks, I've been working on SB efficiency a lot lately. I would have posted that same solution first had I seen the good lse, I instead resorted to inserting the last pair with a sledgehammer which gave me the 8 move lse, but unfortunately added 5 moves to SB. It's really hard to find a good balance sometimes, I'm starting to think I should just do the blocks as optimally as I can and just put up with bad lse cases, it's always pretty fast no matter how long it is. Still working on cmll too, I'm learning the pi cases as we speak.


----------



## GuRoux (Jun 25, 2014)

pewpewrawr said:


> I just realized there was actually a pretty good lse in my first solution, I thought the best one was 16, man I'm dumb sometimes. I *really* need to improve my lse.
> 
> U2 R' B R' U' D' F U L F' B2 R2 D' F2 U D2 L2 D F2 B2 L2
> 
> ...



very nice solution, just get rid of that 2 look


----------



## Renslay (Jun 25, 2014)

pewpewrawr said:


> Thanks, I've been working on SB efficiency a lot lately. I would have posted that same solution first had I seen the good lse, I instead resorted to inserting the last pair with a sledgehammer which gave me the 8 move lse, but unfortunately added 5 moves to SB. It's really hard to find a good balance sometimes, I'm starting to think I should just do the blocks as optimally as I can and just put up with bad lse cases, it's always pretty fast no matter how long it is. Still working on cmll too, I'm learning the pi cases as we speak.



In a speedsolve, I think one should aim for a short and fast F2B regardless the LSE. F2B (especially the second block) is the most important part of Roux.


----------



## AKOM (Jun 25, 2014)

AKOM said:


> U2 R' B R' U' D' F U L F' B2 R2 D' F2 U D2 L2 D F2 B2 L2
> 
> First try (linear solve) with my standard colors:
> 
> ...



Optimized it with NMCMLL, but i can't find a better LSE

y' x'
B' R2 B' R' F2 //RB (5)
Rw U' Rw U R2 U2 M U2 Rw (U R') //LB (11-2)
(R U) *U2* R' U R U2 R' //NMCMLL (7-1)
U' M' U M U' M' U M' U2 M U' M2 U L2 //LSE (14)

34 STM, 41 HTM


----------



## pewpewrawr (Jun 25, 2014)

Renslay said:


> In a speedsolve, I think one should aim for a short and fast F2B regardless the LSE. F2B (especially the second block) is the most important part of Roux.


I completely agree, and I think that's what I'll aim for from now on.



GuRoux said:


> very nice solution, just get rid of that 2 look


lol'd. I know, it's horrible isn't it? 

Edit: ^ nmcmll is so win


----------



## cowabunga (Jun 25, 2014)

U2 R' B R' U' D' F U L F' B2 R2 D' F2 U D2 L2 D F2 B2 L2


y' x'
B' R2 U' B' F U' R' U' r2 U F // FB+square
U' r U' R' // SB
U2 B' R U R' B R U' B R' // CMLL
M2 U M U' M' U M' U2 M U M2 // L6E
36STM


----------



## Renslay (Jun 25, 2014)

AKOM said:


> Optimized it with NMCMLL, but i can't find a better LSE
> 
> y' x'
> B' R2 B' R' F2 //RB (5)
> ...



Seems nice, but something is not working.


----------



## AKOM (Jun 25, 2014)

Renslay said:


> Seems nice, but something is not working.



The braces with the cancellation are executed too, now it should work

y' x'
B' R2 B' R' F2 //RB (5)
Rw U' Rw U R2 U2 M U2 Rw //LB (11-2)
U2 R' U R U2 R' //NMCMLL (7-1)
U' M' U M U' M' U M' U2 M U' M2 U L2 //LSE (14)

34 STM, 41 HTM


----------



## cowabunga (Jun 25, 2014)

AKOM said:


> The braces with the cancellation are executed too, now it should work
> 
> y' x'
> B' R2 B' R' F2 //RB (5)
> ...


Nice solve

Try this for L6E: U M' U' M' U' M2 U' R L


----------



## AKOM (Jun 25, 2014)

cowabunga said:


> Nice solve
> 
> Try this for L6E: U M' U' M' U' M2 U' R L



Thank you! 
(There is nothing i wouldn't usually try, maybe the nmcmll confused me a little.)

y' x'
B' R2 B' R' F2 //RB (5)
Rw U' Rw U R2 U2 M U2 Rw //LB (11-2)
U2 R' U R U2 R' //NMCMLL (7-1)
U M' U' M' U' M2 U' R L //LSE (9)

29 STM, 33 HTM


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Jun 25, 2014)

About time I gave this a go.

B' R2 B' U r' F // Blue Block 6/6
U M' U r2 U2 R U' R' U2 R U' R' // Green-Red Square 12/18
U' R' U M' R U2 r' U' r // Green Block 9/27
U' R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U' R' // CMLL 16/43
U M U M' // EO 4/47
U2 M' U2 M U' // UL/UR 5/52
M2 U2 M2 // M-slice 3/55

Wow my second block is inefficient.


----------



## Shah (Jun 25, 2014)

U2 R' B R' U' D' F U L F' B2 R2 D' F2 U D2 L2 D F2 B2 L2

First try. 

y' x' //Inspection
B' R2 B' r' F2 //FB(5)
U R2 U R' U' M' R' U R U M2 U' r //SB(13)
U2 M U' M U M2 U E2 M' E2 M' //LSE(11)

29 STM

That CMLL skip was unintentional.


----------



## GuRoux (Jun 25, 2014)

Shah said:


> U2 R' B R' U' D' F U L F' B2 R2 D' F2 U D2 L2 D F2 B2 L2
> 
> First try.
> 
> ...



very similar to mine:
y' x' 
B' R2 B' R' F2 (5)
U' r' U' r2 U2 r' U' M' U M' r U2 R U' R' (15)
U' M' U2 M' U2 M U' M' U2 M2 U' (11)
31 stm


----------



## rybaby (Jun 25, 2014)

U2 R' B R' U' D' F U L F' B2 R2 D' F2 U D2 L2 D F2 B2 L2
Tough scramble. Here come my weird colors.
(Linear)
y' z' R B2 D' F // RF Square
Rw2 U (R Lw) U' // RB Pair
x U' Rw U2 M Rw' U' // RB Square
R2 U' R' U2 R U Rw' // RF Pair
L' U' L U Rw U' Rw' F // CMLL
U' M' U M' U M U' M // EO
U M' U2 M // UR+UL
U M2 U2 M2 // EP

45 STM


----------



## Shah (Jun 25, 2014)

GuRoux said:


> very similar to mine:
> y' x'
> B' R2 B' R' F2 (5)
> U' r' U' r2 U2 r' U' M' U M' r U2 R U' R' (15)
> ...


The last move is a U not U'.


----------



## Renslay (Jun 25, 2014)

TheOneOnTheLeft said:


> About time I gave this a go.
> 
> B' R2 B' U r' F // Blue Block 6/6
> U M' U r2 U2 R U' R' U2 R U' R' // Green-Red Square 12/18
> ...



I think you forgot to add the cube rotation in the beginning. I don't get even the first block.



rybaby said:


> Tough scramble. Here come my weird colors.



There is no such thing as weird colors.


----------



## DeeDubb (Jun 25, 2014)

U2 R' B R' U' D' F U L F' B2 R2 D' F2 U D2 L2 D F2 B2 L2

Solution

y' x'
R2 B2 U Rw' F U' M U' R U R U M' R B // RB + LB2x2 (15)
U' R' U2 R U' R' // LB (6)
y R' U' R U' R' U2 R y' // CMLL (7) *rotations instead of AUF! much cheater!*
U2 M' U M U2 M2 U' M U2 M // L6E (10)
// Total 38 STM

It was interesting trying to preserve some RB stuff while working on LB Not sure how many moves I saved, but things came together pretty ok. 21 move RB+LB isn't terrible.


----------



## Shah (Jun 25, 2014)

DeeDubb said:


> U2 R' B R' U' D' F U L F' B2 R2 D' F2 U D2 L2 D F2 B2 L2
> 
> Solution
> 
> ...


M' R can be executed as r. So, 37 STM. 

*Edit 1:*
How about this one. shorter by 2 moves. But, has E slice turns which I hate. 

U2 R U2 R' U' R U' R' //CMLL (8)
M' U' M' U E2 M' E2 M //LSE (7)

*Edit 2:*


Renslay said:


> I think you forgot to add the cube rotation in the beginning. I don't get even the first block.



*y' x' * It is. Same as GuRoux's and mine.


----------



## Renslay (Jun 26, 2014)

Time for a new round!

*Scramble of the session:
U' F2 L2 F2 R2 D' R2 U2 L2 F' U' L' F D' B2 D' F2 R2 B2*
alg.cubing.net

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Speedsolve:

x2
r F' u F' R U' R2 F (8)
U M U' R' U2 r2 U R (8)
L U2 L' U2 L' B L B' (8)
U' M U2 M' U2 M' U' M' U M2 U' M' U2 M2 U2 M (16)
alg.cubing.net

40 STM.
Surprisingly short SB... The LSE seems long, but I find it really fast.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Trial and error:

I'm not sure I found the shortest FB, but I liked the SB too much, so I kept the F2B, and experimented only with the CMLL and the LSE.

x2
r F' u F' R U' R2 F (8)
U M U' R' U2 r2 U R (8)
L U2 L' U2 l' B L B' (8)
M' U' M U2 M2 U x' U2 M U2 (9)
alg.cubing.net

33 STM.


----------



## pewpewrawr (Jun 26, 2014)

U' F2 L2 F2 R2 D' R2 U2 L2 F' U' L' F D' B2 D' F2 R2 B2

I decided to add some commentary this time.

z'
B2 M' B' E U M' U2 B (8) // average
U R' U' R M U' R U' R U' M' r U r' (14) // ahhh no D: y u so long?
R U R' U' R' F R F' (8) // yay unintentional 1 look
U2 M U2 M' U M2 U2 R2 (8) // yay eo skip and super eazy peazy LSEEEzy 

38 total 

btw, epic f2b renslay.


----------



## GuRoux (Jun 26, 2014)

first try (slow solve):
z2 y'
r' U r D2 r B (6) 
M U R2 U2 r U2 r' U' r (9) 
U2 l' U2 y R U2 R U2 R' U2 y R (9)
U' M' U M U' M' U' M' U2 M U' M' (12) non matching center eo
36 stm
http://alg.garron.us/?alg=z2_y-
r-_...2_R2_D-_R2_U2_L2_F-_U-_L-_F_D-_B2_D-_F2_R2_B2


----------



## pewpewrawr (Jun 26, 2014)

grr  my SB was so bad, but the rest was so awesome i just couldn't bring myself to improve it.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jun 26, 2014)

U' F2 L2 F2 R2 D' R2 U2 L2 F' U' L' F D' B2 D' F2 R2 B2

y R2 F U' r z' U' R r B'
U' M' U R U R2 U' R2 M U M' U' R
U F U' L' U R2 U' L U R' Lw' U' x'
M U M' U2 M2 U' M2 U2 M U2


gross

Solution


----------



## Renslay (Jun 26, 2014)

pewpewrawr said:


> U' F2 L2 F2 R2 D' R2 U2 L2 F' U' L' F D' B2 D' F2 R2 B2
> 
> I decided to add some commentary this time.
> 
> ...



Thanks. 
That E' is an E in your FB.

For your second block, I would use:
r' U r M' U M' r U2 R U' r' (11)
And it's a matching color block with the same CMLL!


----------



## pewpewrawr (Jun 26, 2014)

Woops I always forget which way E and S go lol. Thanks for the SB solution, I've worked so hard at it lately but it still just screws me over like that. :<


----------



## Renslay (Jun 26, 2014)

pewpewrawr said:


> Woops I always forget which way E and S go lol. Thanks for the SB solution, I've worked so hard at it lately but it still just screws me over like that. :<



I used to be get confusing with the directions too, but then somebody posted this:
All the slice moves without the apostrophe are going in the direction of normal text reading! 
So M is from up to down, and S and E from left to right!


----------



## pewpewrawr (Jun 26, 2014)

Renslay said:


> I used to be get confusing with the directions too, but then somebody posted this:
> All the slice moves without the apostrophe are going in the direction of normal text reading!
> So M is from up to down, and S and E from left to right!



:O amazying, i had no idea.


----------



## AKOM (Jun 26, 2014)

My first try (speedsolve solution):

U' F2 L2 F2 R2 D' R2 U2 L2 F' U' L' F D' B2 D' F2 R2 B2

x2 y'
U B2 D2 Rw U2 Rw' F B2 U Rw B' // FB(11), bad FB
U2 R' U R U' R' U2 R' U M U2 M' U' R // SB(14)
U2 F R U R' U' F' // CMLL(7), lucky cmll
U M' U M' U' M' U' M' U M U2 M2 U' M2 U2 // LSE(15), Ok for a speedsolve

47 STM


First FMC solution

y x
F2 R F2 U R U' B // FB(7)
U M' R' U M2 Rw U' R // SB(8)
U R2 U' R F2 R' U R F2 R // CMLL(10)
U M' U' M U' M' U2 M2 U // LSE(9)

34 STM (40 HTM )


----------



## Renslay (Jun 26, 2014)

AKOM said:


> My first try (speedsolve solution):
> 
> U' F2 L2 F2 R2 D' R2 U2 L2 F' U' L' F D' B2 D' F2 R2 B2
> 
> ...



First block with the same colors:
y' x'
R F2 R2 E2 L F' R' r' F (9)
or:
y' x2
R D2 U R2 S2 M r' F (8)
Can't see any better; and S2 M seems uncomfortable.

LSE:
U M' U M' *U2 M U M' U2 M2 U' M U2* (13)

But it is a pretty good solution for a speedsolve.


----------



## DeeDubb (Jun 26, 2014)

U' F2 L2 F2 R2 D' R2 U2 L2 F' U' L' F D' B2 D' F2 R2 B2

y2
F2 L U' B F Rw U x // FB (7)
R2 U R U2 Rw U M2 Rw U R' // SB (10)
F R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' F' // CMLL (14)
M2 U' M' U' M U M' U2 M' U M2 U E2 M E2 M' // L6E (16)
// STM 47


----------



## AKOM (Jun 27, 2014)

Renslay said:


> First block with the same colors:
> y' x'
> R F2 R2 E2 L F' R' r' F (9)
> or:
> ...



I couldn't see any better solution in the inspection time with my speedsolve colors.
In the first block in never do S or E turns even if i see it, i don't know why but the change of the centers confuses me.


Any suggestions for my FMC solution?


----------



## Renslay (Jun 27, 2014)

AKOM said:


> Any suggestions for my FMC solution?



I played with it for 20 minutes, but couldn't any better CMLL/LSE pair (including changing the last R to Rw in the end of the SB).
Both your CMLL and R2 D' R U2 R' D R U2 R does not change the orientation of the edges, so maybe you can try to orient the edges during the SB.


----------



## AKOM (Jun 27, 2014)

U' F2 L2 F2 R2 D' R2 U2 L2 F' U' L' F D' B2 D' F2 R2 B2

Another solution, but the LSE is sooo long

x' y
R' U2 F U' R U B' Rw B' // FB(9)
U2 R U S' U' S R U M' U' Rw' // SB(11-2)
Rw U R' U Rw U2 R' // CMLL(7-2)
U M' U' M U' M' U M U2 M' U' M2 U2 // LSE(13)

36 STM


----------



## Shah (Jun 27, 2014)

My solution.
U' F2 L2 F2 R2 D' R2 U2 L2 F' U' L' F D' B2 D' F2 R2 B2

z' y //Inspection
F2 R F2 U R U' B // FB(7)
U M' R' U R M U' r //SB(8)
F2 D' F U2 F' D F U2 F //CMLL(9)
U M U M' U2 M U2 M U M' U2 M' U2 M2 //LSE (14)

Is there any other shorter LSE possible?

38STM, 47HTM


----------



## Shah (Jun 27, 2014)

waffle=ijm said:


> U' F2 L2 F2 R2 D' R2 U2 L2 F' U' L' F D' B2 D' F2 R2 B2
> 
> y R2 F U' r z' U' R r B'
> U' M' U R U R2 U' R2 M U M' U' R
> ...



Your LSE seems too pro. Can you make a text or video tutorial on how you do it?


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jun 27, 2014)

Scramble:
U' F2 L2 F2 R2 D' R2 U2 L2 F' U' L' F D' B2 D' F2 R2 B2
y2 x' L2 D2 x U r' D2 U R D [8/8]
U R U M2 U R M U M' U' r [11/19]
R U2 R' U' R U' R2 U2 R U R' U R [13/32]
M2 U' M2 U2 M' U2 M [7/39]

Really interesting solve for me. What do you guys think?


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Jun 27, 2014)

U' F2 L2 F2 R2 D' R2 U2 L2 F' U' L' F D' B2 D' F2 R2 B2

x2 y
D L U' L' D U L U L' U' L' U' L U2 L' U' L // FB // 17/17 Woah lol
U2 R' U R U' R U R' U B U' B' U' R' U' R // SB // 16/33 Noob building blocks here!
R U' L' U R' U' L // Orient corners // 7/40
L’ U2 L2 U L2’ U L2 U2 L’ // Permute corners // 9/49
M U' M2 U' M U M' U2 M // F2L? lol // 9/58
M' U M U M' U2 M U' M' U' M U' // ELL // 12/70

This solve was possible thanks to Deedubb's beginner Roux tutorial. Thanks Deedubb. I can do Roux-ish style solves now.


----------



## DeeDubb (Jun 27, 2014)

Lazy Einstein said:


> U' F2 L2 F2 R2 D' R2 U2 L2 F' U' L' F D' B2 D' F2 R2 B2
> 
> x2 y
> D L U' L' D U L U L' U' L' U' L U2 L' U' L // FB // 17/17 Woah lol
> ...



I knew my method wouldn't be the most efficient, but that's awesome that you were able to do it


----------



## Renslay (Jun 27, 2014)

Shah said:


> Your LSE seems too pro. Can you make a text or video tutorial on how you do it?



He just used misoriented centers.

Maybe you can see what did he do on this one:

On a solved cube do an *M* move then the inverse of his solution:
*M* (M U M' U2 M2 U' M2 U2 M U2)'
=
*M* U2 M' U2 M2 U M2 U2 M U' M'
Solution for this scramble (this is what he actually did):
M U M' // EO
U2 M2 U' // UL-UR
M2 U2 M U2 // M-perm
*M'* // we added an *M* in the beginning, so we have to undo it.

It is quite simple, isn't it? Becuse of the additional *M/M'* move, the centers became oriented, and you can see what's going on.
Using misoriented centers it is still the same, but a little harder to see.

Now try it on the original cube:
Scramble:
(M U M' U2 M2 U' M2 U2 M U2)'
=
U2 M' U2 M2 U M2 U2 M U' M'
Solution:
M U M' // EO with misoriented centers (the centers are non-matching, yet every edge is oriented)
U2 M2 U' // UL-UR (the centers are still non-matching)
M2 U2 M U2 // M-perm. You can see it as M (matching the centers) + M U2 M U2


----------



## Shah (Jun 27, 2014)

Renslay said:


> He just used misoriented centers.
> 
> Maybe you can see what did he do on this one:
> 
> ...



Thanks for explaining. Quite interesting. I'm gonna try to incorporate them in my solves. But, I usually do R or Rw at the end of the SB so that my centers are oriented after I finish my CMLL.


----------



## Renslay (Jun 27, 2014)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Scramble:
> U' F2 L2 F2 R2 D' R2 U2 L2 F' U' L' F D' B2 D' F2 R2 B2
> y2 x' L2 D2 x U r' D2 U R D' [8/8]
> U R U M2 U R M U M' U' r [11/19]
> ...



Something is wrong there.



Shah said:


> Thanks for explaining. Quite interesting. I'm gonna try to incorporate them in my solves. But, I usually do R or Rw at the end of the SB so that my centers are oriented after I finish my CMLL.



Me too, so I never use misoriented centers in my speedsolves. Although they can be helpful, as you can see, so maybe they worth to learn.


----------



## AKOM (Jun 27, 2014)

How would you do this with misoriented centers, i don't get it too:
My solution: U M' U' M U' M' U M U2 M' U' M2 U2
Scramble: U2 M2 U M U2 M' U' M U M' U M U'


----------



## Renslay (Jun 27, 2014)

AKOM said:


> How would you do this with misoriented centers, i don't get it too:
> My solution: U M' U' M U' M' U M U2 M' U' M2 U2
> Scramble: U2 M2 U M U2 M' U' M U M' U M U'



With misoriented centers, all the upside edges are misoriented, and the downsides are correctly oriented. So I would do (speedsolve):
M' U2 M' U2 M' U M // EO
U' M U2 M' U // UL-UR
M' U2 M U2 M' // M-perm

or:
U M' U2 M' U2 M' U M // EO
U2 M2 U' // UL-UR
M' U2 M2 U2 // M-perm

or:
U M U2 M' U2 M U' M' // EO
U2 M2 U // UL-UR
M' // M-perm

The trick with misoriented centers is the EO, the rest is pretty straightforward.
You can see how to define EO with misoriented centers here:
http://grrroux.free.fr/method/Step_4.html
http://wafflelikescubes.webs.com/rouxmethod.htm#591530993


----------



## AKOM (Jun 27, 2014)

Renslay said:


> With misoriented centers, all the upside edges are misoriented, and the downsides are correctly oriented. So I would do (speedsolve):
> M' U2 M' U2 M' U M // EO
> U' M U2 M' U // UL-UR
> M' U2 M U2 M' // M-perm
> ...



Ah OK thank you, i'll parctise that (for FMC).
Too bad that it is only one move shorter.


----------



## Renslay (Jun 27, 2014)

AKOM said:


> Ah OK thank you, i'll parctise that (for FMC).
> Too bad that it is only one move shorter.



Yeah, dealing with misoriented centers is just another way to solve LSE. Sometimes it is longer, sometimes it is shorter. Pros can recognise when it provides a really short solution and take it as an advantage. Sometimes I use it too in speedsolves, but only when it is "trivial".

For example:
Scramble: M U2 M U2 M U M2 U' M U

In here, a normal solve would be something like this:
U' M U M' // EO
U' M2 U M2 U // UL-UR
M' U2 M' // M-perm

Instead, I use this:
U' M' // EO with misoriented centers
U M2 U' // UL-UR
M' U2 M' U2 M' // M-perm


----------



## AKOM (Jun 27, 2014)

Renslay said:


> Yeah, dealing with misoriented centers is just another way to solve LSE. Sometimes it is longer, sometimes it is shorter. Pros can recognise when it provides a really short solution and take it as an advantage. Sometimes I use it too in speedsolves, but only when it is "trivial".


I want to get down to 30STM/35HTM in FMC, at the moment it takes me 20 minutes to get a 35STM/40HTM solution, therefore it would be helpful to save one or two moves in LSE.


----------



## pewpewrawr (Jun 27, 2014)

I have no problem using misoriented centers in a speed solve, the trouble comes when I'm trying to choose between oriented or misoriented. You have to pretty much detect 2 eo cases at once, such a pain. :v


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jun 27, 2014)

http://grrroux.free.fr/method/Step_4.html -> Optimization is how I accidentally learned how to do misoriented centers.

EDIT - do effectively


----------



## GuRoux (Jun 27, 2014)

pewpewrawr said:


> I have no problem using misoriented centers in a speed solve, the trouble comes when I'm trying to choose between oriented or misoriented. You have to pretty much detect 2 eo cases at once, such a pain. :v



i think detecting the eo case in misorientated case is much harder. some of the times you have to look at the bottom in order to know.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jun 27, 2014)

Renslay said:


> Something is wrong there.



Fixed. The D' should just be a D.


----------



## pewpewrawr (Jun 27, 2014)

GuRoux said:


> i think detecting the eo case in misorientated case is much harder. some of the times you have to look at the bottom in order to know.



I try to get a full look at the m-slice while I'm doing the cmll, I don't know how effective that is but it seems to work ok.


----------



## Renslay (Jun 27, 2014)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Fixed. The D' should just be a D.
> 
> Scramble:
> U' F2 L2 F2 R2 D' R2 U2 L2 F' U' L' F D' B2 D' F2 R2 B2
> ...



Strange FB. With the same colors I would build the F2B as: 
D' R M D M' F (6)
U R' U M U R2 U2 r U M2 U' R (12)
or:
D' R M D M' F (6)
r' M U' r' U R' U' M U r' R' U r (13)

But otherwise it's a nice solution. I like your lucky LSE.


----------



## cowabunga (Jun 27, 2014)

U' F2 L2 F2 R2 D' R2 U2 L2 F' U' L' F D' B2 D' F2 R2 B2


z2
U2 L2 B2 F2 U2 F2
M U M2 U' M' U' r U' R U2 r'
U R U2 R' U2 R' F R F'
M U' M U M2 U' M U2 M' U' R2 
37STM


----------



## Masu1 (Jun 27, 2014)

U' F2 L2 F2 R2 D' R2 U2 L2 F' U' L' F D' B2 D' F2 R2 B2

y2 z (blue f / red u)

Lw' E2 F E M F y2 [6]
U M2 U R2 U2 Rw U R2 Rw U R' U' Rw U Rw' [15/21]
U' R' F2 R F' U2 R U' L' B' U x' [11/32]
M U M2 M' U M' U2 M' U M U M' U2 M' U x' U2 M U2 M' [19/51]

How to make shorter lse in my solve? Sorry, im noob^2, just learning


----------



## Renslay (Jun 27, 2014)

cowabunga said:


> U' F2 L2 F2 R2 D' R2 U2 L2 F' U' L' F D' B2 D' F2 R2 B2
> 
> 
> z2
> ...



I double-turns-only FB. Interesting. 
(Also, half of the SB is Mooing... Even more intersting.)


----------



## cowabunga (Jun 27, 2014)

Renslay said:


> I double-turns-only FB. Interesting.
> (Also, half of the SB is Mooing... Even more intersting.)


It is obviously not a speedsolve but there is no reason to be mean.


----------



## AKOM (Jun 27, 2014)

cowabunga said:


> It is obviously not a speedsolve but there is no reason to be mean.



Why is he mean?


----------



## pewpewrawr (Jun 27, 2014)

I thought it was funny. Lol mooing xD.


----------



## Renslay (Jun 27, 2014)

cowabunga said:


> It is obviously not a speedsolve but there is no reason to be mean.



Uhm... I think you misunderstood me. That is far from mean. Quite the opposite, I was happy about that solution, I found it interesting and amusing. I even used a smiley.

EDIT: okay, maybe it's because that rolleye smiley... I thought it smiles too and it is a happy face. (Seriously, if that is a sarcastic face, why does it smile?)


----------



## Renslay (Jun 27, 2014)

Masu1 said:


> U' F2 L2 F2 R2 D' R2 U2 L2 F' U' L' F D' B2 D' F2 R2 B2
> 
> y2 z (blue f / red u)
> 
> ...



As a speedsolve, I would use:
M' U2 M' U M' U M U M' / U' M U2 M' U' / M U2 M U2
Which is also 19 moves... So, it is not bad at all.
Merge that M2 M' into an M, and also use M U2 M U2 M2, or M' Uw2 M' Uw2 instead that x' U2 M U2 M'.

If you are interested in a much shorter solution, I recommend you using misoriented centers (because then you already have 3 misoriented edges on top and one on the bottom, which is the most comfortable EO case):
U2 M U M // EO
U M U2 M' U // UL-UR
M2 U2 M' // M-perm

12 moves.


----------



## cowabunga (Jun 27, 2014)

Renslay said:


> Uhm... I think you misunderstood me. That is far from mean. Quite the opposite, I was happy about that solution, I found it interesting and amusing. I even used a smiley.
> 
> EDIT: okay, maybe it's because that rolleye smiley... I thought it smiles too and it is a happy face. (Seriously, if that is a sarcastic face, why does it smile?)


I misunderstood the stupid smiley  
I also thought it was an amusing solution but maybe not the fastest to execute.


----------



## AKOM (Jun 28, 2014)

U' F2 L2 F2 R2 D' R2 U2 L2 F' U' L' F D' B2 D' F2 R2 B2

New FMC solution:

z y2
R' D // 2x2 (2)
M2 U M' R' U' R2 F U2 R // RB (9)
M L' U Lw // LB (4)
U' R' F R F' Rw U Rw' // CMLL (8)
U2 M' U2 M U M U2 M2 U // LSE (9)

32 STM, 39 HTM

The HTM move count is annoying me


----------



## pewpewrawr (Jun 28, 2014)

AKOM said:


> U' F2 L2 F2 R2 D' R2 U2 L2 F' U' L' F D' B2 D' F2 R2 B2
> 
> New FMC solution:
> 
> ...



In all honesty if you're serious about doing competitive fmc, you need to get rid of those M moves. As much as I love roux, I think you should explore some other methods (perhaps heise?). Roux was tailored towards speed solving, the fact that it can be applied to fmc is merely coincidence. Unless you're just doing this to see how far you can push the method; if that's the case, then please feel free to keep going.


----------



## Renslay (Jun 28, 2014)

pewpewrawr said:


> Unless you're just doing this to see how far you can push the method; if that's the case, then please feel free to keep going.



For me, I would like to see how low it can be pushed.


----------



## pewpewrawr (Jun 28, 2014)

Renslay said:


> For me, I would like to see how low it can be pushed.



Oh yes me too, and if Gilles could do it, it's possible. It's just that I think there are other methods out there better for fmc, I could be wrong though. ^^


----------



## porkynator (Jun 28, 2014)

Back in 2012 I set my unofficial FMC PB using Roux + insertions:


Spoiler



Scramble: F2 R2 D2 F2 U' L2 D U R2 L2 U' L' B' D2 F2 L' F2 U' F' U' L2 U2
U' L2 F2 R' //3x2x1 (4/4)
B2 D' B R' //2x2x1 (4/8)
F2 R' F D' F' D2 R' * D' //RouxBlocks + CLL (8/16)
F' B U B2 //All but 3 edges (4/20)
* = F D' F' B R F' R' F B' D //3e (10-6/24)
Final solution: U' L2 F2 R' B2 D' B R' F2 R' F D' F' D2 R' F D' F' B R F' R' U B2 (24 HTM)


I have done a few other roux FMC solves (not counting the ones I do in the example solve thread), but LSE is usually bad.

Sorry for being kinda OT


----------



## pewpewrawr (Jun 28, 2014)

Holy crap dude that solution is insane :O
Just out of curiosity, what's your PB with heise? I've always viewed that as the best fmc method, simply because it's so non-strict.


----------



## porkynator (Jun 28, 2014)

pewpewrawr said:


> Holy crap dude that solution is insane :O
> Just out of curiosity, what's your PB with heise? I've always viewed that as the best fmc method, simply because it's so non-strict.



You mean FMC? Honestly, I don't know. I rarely use a specific method, most of times I just do random blockbuilding until I get to an easy LL case or, more often, to something I can solve with one or two inserted commutators.
I remember I got a 25 with heise, and I on occasionally get sub-25 results

EDIT: unless you count this as Heise with l3c skip http://www.ocf.berkeley.edu/~dadams/fmc/23/
EDIT2: Also:


Spoiler



Scramble: L' F' L R' D U' R' U2 L' R F U2 B F D F' L B F U 
On normal scramble: U' R' L U2 L D
On inverse with premoves D' L' U2 L' R U:
U2 R' F R L' F R' F' R //All but 3 corners
R' F' L F R F' L' F U' //3c
which is 21 HTM


----------



## pewpewrawr (Jun 28, 2014)

Yeah I guess once you get down to certain point the "methods" become a lot more abstract, because that roux solve was far from the traditional way of doing it lol.


----------



## Masu1 (Jun 28, 2014)

Renslay said:


> If you are interested in a much shorter solution, I recommend you using misoriented centers (because then you already have 3 misoriented edges on top and one on the bottom, which is the most comfortable EO case):
> U2 M U M // EO
> U M U2 M' U // UL-UR
> M2 U2 M' // M-perm
> ...



Oh, thx  i will practice
P.s. porkynator, amazing fmc solve


----------



## CheesecakeCuber (Jun 28, 2014)

U' F2 L2 F2 R2 D' R2 U2 L2 F' U' L' F D' B2 D' F2 R2 B2

Inspec: x2 y
FB: R' U R D2 U M' U M2 U2 B (10)//Horrible
SB: U M U2 R U' R2 U' r U' r' U R (12)//Average
CMLL: R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' (13)//Jperm without U'
LSE: M' U M' U M U M' U2 M' U2 M U M2 U' M' U2 M2 U2 M (19)//Really Bad


----------



## TDM (Jun 28, 2014)

CheesecakeCuber said:


> LSE: M' U M' U M U M' U2 M' U2 M U M2 U' M' U2 M2 U2 M (19)//Really Bad


U' M' U' M U' M'
U' M2
U M' U2 M'

12 moves


----------



## pinser (Jun 28, 2014)

Lucky slow-turning speedsolve

U' F2 L2 F2 R2 D' R2 U2 L2 F' U' L' F D' B2 D' F2 R2 B2

B2 R U' F x' y2 U' R L U' L' //FB (9/9)
U2 M' U' R S' U S //SB (7/16)
U' R' F R F' U2 F' U2 F //CMLL (9/25)
U M U' M U M2 U M U2 M U2 M2 //LSE (12/37) 
alg.cubing.net


----------



## Renslay (Jun 28, 2014)

CheesecakeCuber said:


> U' F2 L2 F2 R2 D' R2 U2 L2 F' U' L' F D' B2 D' F2 R2 B2
> 
> Inspec: x2 y
> FB: R' U R D2 U M' U M2 U2 B (10)//Horrible
> ...






TDM said:


> U' M' U' M U' M'
> U' M2
> U M' U2 M'
> 
> 12 moves



I found (with misoriented centers):
M U M'
U' M U2 M U'
M' U2 M2

11 moves.

(By the way CheesecakeCuber, your original LSE is not working.)


----------



## CheesecakeCuber (Jun 29, 2014)

Renslay said:


> (By the way CheesecakeCuber, your original LSE is not working.)



Fixed. Thanks for the tips.


----------



## Renslay (Jun 30, 2014)

New round!

*Scramble of the session:
R2 D R B2 R' B' L' U2 R' F' R2 F' U2 R2 B' L2 U2 B2 D2 B'*
alg.cubing.net

I will provide my solution(s) later.


----------



## AKOM (Jun 30, 2014)

R2 D R B2 R' B' L' U2 R' F' R2 F' U2 R2 B' L2 U2 B2 D2 B'

Speedsolve solution:

y
R2 B2 U Rw' F R U2 B2 //LB (8)
U M' U R2 M U' M' U2 R' U R U' M U' Rw U' Rw' //RB (17)
F R' U2 R F' R' F U2 F' R //CMLL (10)
U M' U' M U M U' M2 U' M' U2 M' U2 //LSE (13)

48 STM


----------



## cowabunga (Jun 30, 2014)

R2 D R B2 R' B' L' U2 R' F' R2 F' U2 R2 B' L2 U2 B2 D2 B'


First try (5min)
y2 x'
L' D2 U M' B F' R F2
U2 r2 U' r' U [R2 U' R
R' U R] U2 R' L' U R U' l
U M' U' M U M2 U M' U2 M' U' M U2 M'
35STM

EDIT:
Found this with cancellations:


y2 x'
L' D2 U M' B F' R F2
U2 r2 U' r' U R' 
U2 R' L' U R U' L
U2 M U' M' U' M U
28STM


----------



## DeeDubb (Jun 30, 2014)

Speedsolve solution:

y
R2 B2 L' U2 x' U M2 U M B // FB (9)
R2 U2 Rw' U' R2 U R' U M' U' R U Rw' U' R // SB (15)
U2 R U R' U R U' y R U' R' y' R' // CMLL (11)
U M U M' U M' U M2 U M' U2 M' U2 M2 U2 // L6E (15)
// STM 50


Trying to find something better (about 10 minutes)

y x
U F2 U2 F2 U2 R U2 x' // FB (7)
U2 Rw2 U Rw U' R // x2 SB (6) DAT SB DOE!
R' U Rw U2 R2' F R F' R // CMLL (9)
M U' M' U M2 U M' U2 M U2 // L6E (10)
R2 // Fix inverted block (1)
// STM 33


----------



## Shah (Jun 30, 2014)

x //Inspection
r2 U2 R' D' M2 U2 r' B //FB(8) 
U' R U' r' U2 r U R2 U2 R U R'// SB(12)
B U B' U B U2 B' R U' L' U R' U' L//CMLL(14)
U' M' U M U' M' U M' U' M2 U' M2 U2 M' U2 M//LSE(16)

//50STM and a whooping 59HTM


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jun 30, 2014)

R2 D R B2 R' B' L' U2 R' F' R2 F' U2 R2 B' L2 U2 B2 D2 B'

x
U2 R2 U r F' M' r B
x2 U R U2 R U2 R U M U2 M2 U2 r U r'
M2 U M U M2 U2 M' U
E2 M E2 M2

I accidentally a CMLL skip

solution


----------



## AKOM (Jun 30, 2014)

AKOM said:


> R2 D R B2 R' B' L' U2 R' F' R2 F' U2 R2 B' L2 U2 B2 D2 B'
> 
> Speedsolve solution:
> 
> ...




FMC solution 1 (long blockbuilding but with cmll skip):

y2
F2 U F' //left 2x2 (3) 
B U M B' //right 2x2 (4)
M' F' U2 F Rw U R' //right pair (7)
U L U' L' U2 Lw U L' // left pair (8)
U' M' U M U' M U M2 U' M2 // LSE (10)

32 STM, 39 HTM


FMC solution 2 (the same as the first one but with EO skip): 

y2
F2 U S //left 2x2 (3) 
z' U M B' //right 2x2 (3)
M' F' U2 F Rw U R' //right pair (7)
U Lw U' L' U2 Lw U L' // left pair (8)
U2 M U2 M U' M' U2 M' U2 // LSE (9)

30 STM; 37 HTM


----------



## pewpewrawr (Jun 30, 2014)

R2 D R B2 R' B' L' U2 R' F' R2 F' U2 R2 B' L2 U2 B2 D2 B'

Normally I don't end solves like this but the lse sucked.

y2
F2 U F' x' R' U2 F2 // (6)
R2 U' R2 r' U' r U' R U' M R U' R' // (13)
U' R U R' U R U2 R' U' R U' r' F R' F' R // (16) 1-look but as long as 2-look, nice -_-
M U2 M2 // (3) F2L
U' r U R' U' M U R U' R' U' // (11) ell or something, idk. i just know this for some reason.

49 stm

lame solve is lame


----------



## GuRoux (Jun 30, 2014)

first try:
y2 z'
R E' F' r B r2 U r' U2 r' F (11)
U' r U r R U' r' U r2 U' M U2 M2 U R' (15)
l' U2 y R U2 R U2 R' U2 y r (9)
U M U' M' U' M U2 M' U M' U2 M' U2 M2 (14)
49 stm


----------



## Renslay (Jun 30, 2014)

waffle=ijm said:


> R2 D R B2 R' B' L' U2 R' F' R2 F' U2 R2 B' L2 U2 B2 D2 B'
> 
> x
> U2 R2 U r F' M' r B
> ...



Y U NO E2 M' E2?


----------



## Masu1 (Jun 30, 2014)

R2 D R B2 R' B' L' U2 R' F' R2 F' U2 R2 B' L2 U2 B2 D2 B'

Speedsolve
L2 R U2 L2 R2 B R2 y [7]
R' F' U' F Rw U Rw' U M U' M' U2 Rw' U' Rw [15/22]
U2 R' U' R U' R' U2 R2 U R' U R U2 R' [14/36]
M' U M U M' U2 M' U' M2 U M' U2 M' [13/49]

Now try be shorter..


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jun 30, 2014)

Renslay said:


> Y U NO E2 M' E2?



I am stupid.


----------



## Renslay (Jun 30, 2014)

Scramble:
R2 D R B2 R' B' L' U2 R' F' R2 F' U2 R2 B' L2 U2 B2 D2 B'

Speedsolve / linear solve:

y' x'
E R U' M r' F B2 r B' (9)
U' M' U2 r' U' R U2 r U M2 U2 R' U R (14)
U R U' L' U R' U L U L' U L (12)
M' U2 M' U2 M' U M U M2 U' M U2 M U2 M2 (15)
alg.cubing.net

50 STM. Meh.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Trial and error, with entirely different colors, and with a COLL instead my regular CMLL:

x z'
B D U2 R2 D' U2 R2 r B' (9)
r U' M U2 R2 U R' U' R' U' r' (11)
R' U2 R2 U R2 U R2 U2 R' (9)
U M' U2 M U M2 U' (7)
alg.cubing.net

36 STM / 40 HTM. Better, but still, nothing extraordinary.


----------



## Renslay (Jun 30, 2014)

Masu1 said:


> R2 D R B2 R' B' L' U2 R' F' R2 F' U2 R2 B' L2 U2 B2 D2 B'
> 
> Speedsolve
> L2 R U2 L2 R2 *B* R2 y [7]
> ...



Fixed that for you.

I cannot suggest you anything useful on the moves (at least not for a speedsolve). So I call that a good one.


----------



## Masu1 (Jun 30, 2014)

Renslay said:


> Fixed that for you.
> 
> I cannot suggest you anything useful on the moves (at least not for a speedsolve). So I call that a good one.



Oh, sorry  thx for fix, try to become better fm in next scrmble  speedsolve is normal, but bad lookahead, theory is normal  but with fm bad, i must learn blockbuilding tips  and work for second block..and so thanks for the misoriented centers, very interesting


----------



## Renslay (Jun 30, 2014)

Another solution, this is for mismatching (or whatever the term is) blocks:

Scramble:
R2 D R B2 R' B' L' U2 R' F' R2 F' U2 R2 B' L2 U2 B2 D2 B'

Trial and error, based on my speedsolve:
y' x'
E R U' M r' F B2 r B' (9)
r U R U' M U R2 B U *B'* (10)
*y R'* U L U' R U L' y' (7-1)
M' U' M' U2 M' U M U M U2 L2 (11)
alg.cubing.net

36 STM.


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Jun 30, 2014)

Slightly more efficient than at full speed, still a bad move count though. At least I remembered to include the rotations at the start this time.

R2 D R B2 R' B' L' U2 R' F' R2 F' U2 R2 B' L2 U2 B2 D2 B'

y
R2 B2 R' F U' F (R' M') B' // Green-White Block (9/9)
R' U' R' U R' U' r U r' // Blue-Orange Square (9/18)
U' M' U2 r' U' r // Blue-Red Pair (6/24)
U' R U R' U' R U' R' U2 R U' R' U2 R U R' // CMLL (16/40)
U M U M' U2 M' U M' // EO (8/48)
U M2 U // UL/UR (3/51)
M' U2 M U2 // EP (4/55)

View at alg.cubing.net


----------



## AKOM (Jun 30, 2014)

TheOneOnTheLeft said:


> Slightly more efficient than at full speed, still a bad move count though. At least I remembered to include the rotations at the start this time.
> 
> R2 D R B2 R' B' L' U2 R' F' R2 F' U2 R2 B' L2 U2 B2 D2 B'
> 
> ...


Not soo bad for such a long CMLL (i would prefer R' U' R U' R' U2 R2 U R' U R U2 R')


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Jul 1, 2014)

I've tried that one but I'm not a huge fan of the R2 in the middle - I might switch once I get better at lefty U2. I do think movecount without alg steps is a more useful measure, considering alg speed is not solely dependent on movecount, and it seems rare to influence CMLL case in Roux, so including it obfuscates how efficient one is actually being.


----------



## pewpewrawr (Jul 1, 2014)

:O Nobody said anything about my weird ending, I thought I was committing roux-blasphemy.
I'm just going to assume that means everyone was so blown away by my awesomeness, they didn't even know how to react.
Thanks everyone. ^^


----------



## maps600 (Jul 1, 2014)

Scramble: R2 D R B2 R' B' L' U2 R' F' R2 F' U2 R2 B' L2 U2 B2 D2 B'

y // inspection
F D' U' R2 D // Lsquare
R2 U R M F // Lblock [10/10]
R' r' U M2 R' U R2 // Rsquare
U' M U' M2 U r' // Rblock [13/23]
U' R U R' U R U L' U R' U' L // CMLL [12/35]
U M U' M U' M' U M' // EO
U' M' U2 M' U // UL UR edges
M U2 M U2 M2 // EP [18/53]

Too lazy to find anything better 
http://alg.cubing.net/?setup=R2_D_R..._U_//_UL_UR_edges
M_U2_M_U2_M2_//_EP_[18/53]


----------



## Renslay (Jul 3, 2014)

*Scramble of the session:
L2 D' L2 R2 U' B2 F2 L2 B2 D' U' R' B D R' U B D2 B L2*
alg.cubing.net


----------



## cowabunga (Jul 3, 2014)

L2 D' L2 R2 U' B2 F2 L2 B2 D' U' R' B D R' U B D2 B L2

first try (5min):
R U2 M F M R B'
U2 r' U' R U2 R U2 R U' M2 U' R U2 R'
U2 F R U R' U' R U R' U' F'
U' M' U' M U2 M'
38STM

----------------
FMC attempt:
U2 R M F R r U2 B // FB
U M U R2 U2 r U R' L' U R U' L // SB+ corners
U M U' M' U M' U2 M' U' M2 // L6E
31STM


----------



## DeeDubb (Jul 3, 2014)

Wow, I'm very happy with this one. First try (5 minutes)

L2 D' L2 R2 U' B2 F2 L2 B2 D' U' R' B D R' U B D2 B L2

Solution:

U2 M R F M B' // FB (6)
M2 U R' U' R' U R' M' U' Rw // inverted SB (10)
R U R' U' R' F R F' // CMLL (8)
U M' U M' U' M U2 M' U R2 // L6E (10)
// STM 34!


----------



## AKOM (Jul 3, 2014)

L2 D' L2 R2 U' B2 F2 L2 B2 D' U' R' B D R' U B D2 B L2

Speedsolve:

y
U B' U' R B' R' U' R Rw F //LB (10)
M' U' R U2 R U2 F' U' F U2 R U' R' //RB (13)
F R' F' R U R U' R' //CMLL (8)
U' M U' M U2 M' U M' U M' U2 M' U M2 U' Uw2 M' Uw2 M' //LSE (19)

50 STM


First FMC try:

U2 R2 Rw' F M B' //LB (6)
M2 U R' U' R' U M2 Rw' U' Rw //RB (10)
R U R' U' R' F R F' //NMCMLL (8)
U M' U M' U' M U2 M' U R2 //LSE (10)

34 STM, 40 HTM


----------



## AKOM (Jul 3, 2014)

DeeDubb said:


> Wow, I'm very happy with this one.
> 
> L2 D' L2 R2 U' B2 F2 L2 B2 D' U' R' B D R' U B D2 B L2
> 
> ...



exactly my solution!


----------



## DeeDubb (Jul 3, 2014)

DeeDubb said:


> U2 M R F M B' // FB (6)
> M2 U R' U' R' U R' M' U' Rw // inverted SB (10)
> R U R' U' R' F R F' // CMLL (8)
> U M' U M' U' M U2 M' U R2 // L6E (10)
> // STM 34!






AKOM said:


> U2 R2 Rw' F M B' //LB (6)
> M2 U R' U' R' U M2 Rw' U' Rw //RB (10)
> R U R' U' R' F R F' //NMCMLL (8)
> U M' U M' U' M U2 M' U R2 //LSE (10)
> ...



Ninja'd????



AKOM said:


> exactly my solution!



That's so crazy....

EDIT:

Slight difference on how we inserted the final pair on the second block, but same movecount and CMLL.


----------



## pewpewrawr (Jul 3, 2014)

L2 D' L2 R2 U' B2 F2 L2 B2 D' U' R' B D R' U B D2 B L2

U2 R2 r' F M B' // (6)
M2 U R' U' r' U r' M U' R // (10)
R U R' U' R' F R F' // (8)
U2 M U' M' U2 M2 U' M U' M' U2 M' U2 M' U M2 U2 R r // (19) fml

43 stm


----------



## DeeDubb (Jul 3, 2014)

pewpewrawr said:


> L2 D' L2 R2 U' B2 F2 L2 B2 D' U' R' B D R' U B D2 B L2
> 
> U2 R2 r' F M B' // (6)
> M2 U R' U' r' U r' M U' R*w* // (10)
> ...



I was able to trim 3 off your L6E


----------



## pewpewrawr (Jul 3, 2014)

Yeah I suck at lse, I'm trying to work on that.


----------



## Renslay (Jul 6, 2014)

*Scramble of the session:
F L2 B' L2 U2 B2 F R2 U2 F' D2 L F' R2 B F2 R D B2 D*
alg.cubing.net


----------



## GuRoux (Jul 6, 2014)

y' x'
D' M U' M' U2 r B' r2 U R r2 F (12)
r' U' R2 U2 r U' r' U' r' U2 r U r' U' R (15)
R' F2 R U2 r U' L' U x' (8)
M' U' M' U2 M' U M U' M2 U' M' U2 M' U' M2 U2 (16)
51 stm


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 6, 2014)

F L2 B' L2 U2 B2 F R2 U2 F' D2 L F' R2 B F2 R D B2 D

U2 x2 U R M U
x' U2 M U' R U' r U R' U M2 U2 R' U R
U' R U2 R' U2 R' F R F' 
M2 U M' U M' U2 M' U2 M U M2 U
M' U2 M U2 R2


Pretty Gross.


----------



## AKOM (Jul 6, 2014)

F L2 B' L2 U2 B2 F R2 U2 F' D2 L F' R2 B F2 R D B2 D

Speedsolve solution:

y' x'
D' M2 B U2 M' F' R' B2 U' B //LB (10)
R2 U Rw U R U M' U' R U2 M2 R U' R' //RB (14)
U'L' U2' L U L' U' L U2 L F' L' F //CMLL (13)
U2 M U M U' M U2 M' U M U2 M //LSE (12)

49 STM


Slightly better solution (didn't find a better LSE):

x
B2 F R2 Rw' F //FB (5)
M2 U' M' R' U' R2 U2 F' U' F //RB (10)
R B' R B R2 U2 F R' F' R //CMLL (10)
U' M U' M U' M U M2 U' Uw2 M' Uw2 M //LSE (13)

38 STM


----------



## TDM (Jul 6, 2014)

F L2 B' L2 U2 B2 F R2 U2 F' D2 L F' R2 B F2 R D B2 D

x' // Inspection
U l y // LSquare (2/2)
R U r y' L' U L2 y // LBlock (3/8) (I was going to something else, but I couldn't be bothered to undo what I'd done, hence why I didn't do r U')
U' R2 U R // RSquare (4/12)
U' R U' M' U R' // RBlock (6/18)
L' U' L U' L' U2 L U' R' U L U' R U L' // CMLL (15/33)
M' U2 M' U2 M' U' M // EO (7/40)
U M U2 M' // ULUR (4/44)
U' M2 U2 // EP (3/47)

alg.cubing.net


----------



## pewpewrawr (Jul 7, 2014)

F L2 B' L2 U2 B2 F R2 U2 F' D2 L F' R2 B F2 R D B2 D

U2 x F' R F' M2 U' // (6) lol 1 move 2x2x1 wtf
x U2 R2 U R' U2 R' U2 R U' R' // (10)
R U R' U R U2 R' // (7)
M2 U M' U' M U' M U2 M' U' M2 U2 R r // (14)

37 stm

edit: o ya it's actually 30 stm with cancelations, but I just wrote it how I solved it.


----------



## Renslay (Jul 7, 2014)

F L2 B' L2 U2 B2 F R2 U2 F' D2 L F' R2 B F2 R D B2 D

Linear(ish) solve:

y2 z
B D' M' B2 r F (6)
U' R2 U' r U r U2 R2 U' r' U r U2 r' U' r (16)
U r' U' R U' r' U2 R (8)
U' M U' M U M' U M' U2 M U B2 M B2 (14)
alg.cubing.net

44 STM. Any ideas for a better SB?


----------



## pewpewrawr (Jul 7, 2014)

If we're allowed to do non-matching you could do:
R' r' U M' U R' U' R r U2 R2 U' R' (13)
Which also leads to a CMLL skip.


----------



## DeeDubb (Jul 7, 2014)

Renslay said:


> *Scramble of the session:
> F L2 B' L2 U2 B2 F R2 U2 F' D2 L F' R2 B F2 R D B2 D*
> alg.cubing.net



Solve:

D' M2 U2 Rw D x // LB (5)
R' U' R U2 R' U' M Rw' U' R // RB (10)
y R2 F' U F U' F' U' F2 R F' R y' //CMLL (11)
U M U2 M U' M U2 M2 U2 M // L6E (10)
// Total 36 STM... Not too shabby


----------



## DeeDubb (Jul 7, 2014)

TDM said:


> F L2 B' L2 U2 B2 F R2 U2 F' D2 L F' R2 B F2 R D B2 D
> 
> x' // Inspection
> U l y // LSquare (2/2)
> ...



Not bad, I would suggest setting your inspection up to solve your FB on the left side rather than on F, though we aren't doing speed solves so it doesn't really matter.


----------



## Renslay (Jul 7, 2014)

pewpewrawr said:


> If we're allowed to do non-matching you could do:
> R' r' U M' U R' U' R r U2 R2 U' R' (13)
> Which also leads to a CMLL skip.



Very nice, thank you! I found a (10+1)-move LSE.

y2 z
B D' M' B2 r F (6)
R' r' U M' U R' U' R r U2 R2 U' R' (13)
U M' U' M' U' M2 U B2 M' B2 R2 (11)
alg.cubing.net

30 STM / 36 HTM.


----------



## TDM (Jul 7, 2014)

DeeDubb said:


> Not bad, I would suggest setting your inspection up to solve your FB on the left side rather than on F, though we aren't doing speed solves so it doesn't really matter.


Yeah, I think I was a bit tired when I did this. I missed the 1 move square too :fp In a solve I'd probably do the square on the left to avoid a rotation. y' L' U L2 y is hard to do without the rotation in a speedsolve though.


----------



## pewpewrawr (Jul 7, 2014)

Renslay said:


> Very nice, thank you! I found a (10+1)-move LSE.
> 
> y2 z
> B D' M' B2 r F (6)
> ...



that solution is so epic i can't even handle it. hax.


----------



## cowabunga (Jul 7, 2014)

F L2 B' L2 U2 B2 F R2 U2 F' D2 L F' R2 B F2 R D B2 D


y x
R U R' D2 B' D2 R' L' U' M2 U' L // FB+ square
U' R' U2 R U2 // SB
R' U r U2 R' // sune
U M U' M' U2 M2 U' M2 U // L6E
31STM


----------



## Renslay (Jul 7, 2014)

cowabunga said:


> F L2 B' L2 U2 B2 F R2 U2 F' D2 L F' R2 B F2 R D B2 D
> 
> 
> y x
> ...



In your LSE, after U M U', you should put UF/UB instead of UL/UR, which gives a much better LSE:
U M U' M' // EO
U2 M2 U' // UF/UB (treated as UL/UR)
M2 // M-perm
U // put back UF/UB

Overall, U M U' M' U2 M2 U' M2 U (9).
Tada! 2 moves are saved.


----------



## cowabunga (Jul 7, 2014)

Renslay said:


> In your LSE, after U M U', you should put UF/UB instead of UL/UR, which gives a much better LSE:
> U M U' M' // EO
> U2 M2 U' // UF/UB (treated as UL/UR)
> M2 // M-perm
> ...


Thank you


----------



## pinser (Jul 7, 2014)

F L2 B' L2 U2 B2 F R2 U2 F' D2 L F' R2 B F2 R D B2 D
x2 y
L U2 L U2 L F' L2 F2 //FB (8/8)
R U R' U' R2 U2 Rw U Rw' //SB (9/17)
L U2 L' U' L U' L' //CMLL (7/24)
U2 M2 U' M' U M U2 M' U2 M' U2 M2 U R2 //LSE (14/38)
alg.cubing.net


----------



## Renslay (Jul 7, 2014)

pinser said:


> F L2 B' L2 U2 B2 F R2 U2 F' D2 L F' R2 B F2 R D B2 D
> x2 y
> L U2 L U2 L F' L2 F2 //FB (8/8)
> R U R' U' R2 U2 Rw U Rw' //SB (9/17)
> ...



As for LSE, I would do:
M2 U' M U M' U2 M U2 M' U R2 (11)


----------



## Renslay (Jul 9, 2014)

New session!

*Scramble of the session:
L F2 L' F2 U2 B2 R' D2 L F L R U R' B U2 R B2 L*
alg.cubing.net


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Speedsolve / fast linear solve:

y' x
S' U r' M u l U M r' F (10)
r U M2 U' R U2 R' U' R U M R U M' U' r (16)
l U R' D R U2 R' D' R U l' (11)
M U2 M' U2 M' U M U' M2 U' M' U2 M2 U2 M' (15)
alg.cubing.net

52 STM. Meh. Nothing good, nothing (really) bad. Except the FB, it was pretty hard.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Trial and error using a different color scheme (yellow bottom, orange left):

x2
B2 L' B2 F R U2 r F' (8)
M2 U M2 R U F R2 F' R U r' U' r (13)
U' R' U' R U' R' U2 R (8)
M2 U M U2 M2 U' F2 M2 F2 (9)
alg.cubing.net

38 STM. Not bad.


----------



## DeeDubb (Jul 9, 2014)

Renslay said:


> L F2 L' F2 U2 B2 R' D2 L F L R U R' B U2 R B2 L[/SIZE][/B]
> alg.cubing.net



First Try:

x' y2
R2 E2 L U2 x F U2 F' U F' // FB (9)
U Rw U R' U' R' U2 M2 U' Rw' // LB (10)
y' F' R D2 R' F U2 F' R D2 R' F y // CMLL (11) 
U M U M' U' M U2 M' U' M2 U M U2 M2 U2 M // L6E (16)
// Total 46 STM

Meh... not bad.


----------



## ottozing (Jul 9, 2014)

L F2 L' F2 U2 B2 R' D2 L F L R U R' B U2 R B2 L

x' u2 R' u2 r' U r2 B
M' U R2' U2' R
U2 R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U' R'
U2 M U' M'
U' M2' U M2' U2 M' U2 M U'


----------



## pewpewrawr (Jul 9, 2014)

L F2 L' F2 U2 B2 R' D2 L F L R U R' B U2 R B2 L

x'
E2 r' E2 U' M2 B // (6)
U' M' U R' U2 R2 // (6) i just couldn't pass up a 6 move sb. xD
R' F R F' U2 F' U2 F // (8) i don't actually know this case, shhh don't tell. 
M2 U M U' M U M2 U M U2 M U' M U2 r' // (15)

35 stm


----------



## cowabunga (Jul 9, 2014)

L F2 L' F2 U2 B2 R' D2 L F L R U R' B U2 R B2 L


y x'
D R2 U' B' U' R U2 R U R'
U' L' M U L
U R U' L' U R' U' L
U2 M' U' M U' M' u2 M D2
32STM


----------



## pewpewrawr (Jul 9, 2014)

ottozing said:


> L F2 L' F2 U2 B2 R' D2 L F L R U R' B U2 R B2 L
> 
> x' u2 R' u2 r' U r2 B
> M' U R2' U2' R
> ...



o hey we almost have the same f2b, cool. ^^
ur sb was a bit better tho.


----------



## AKOM (Jul 9, 2014)

L F2 L' F2 U2 B2 R' D2 L F L R U R' B U2 R B2 L

x2 y
R' D' U Rw' F M B2 R B //LB (9)
U M2 Rw' U' Rw //RB (5)
U F R' F' R U2 R U2 R' //CMLL (9)
U M2 U' M' U M U M U2 R Rw //LSE (11)

34 STM, 40 HTM


EDIT:

x2 y
R' D' U Rw' F M B2 R B //LB (9)
U M2 Rw' U' Rw //RB (5)
U F R' F' R U2 Rw U2 Rw' //CMLL (9)
U M U M' U' M2 U' R2 //LSE (8)

31 STM, 36 HTM


----------



## AKOM (Jul 9, 2014)

cowabunga said:


> L F2 L' F2 U2 B2 R' D2 L F L R U R' B U2 R B2 L
> 
> 
> y x'
> ...



LSE: U2 M' U' M U' *M' Uw2 M D2*


----------



## Renslay (Jul 9, 2014)

pewpewrawr said:


> L F2 L' F2 U2 B2 R' D2 L F L R U R' B U2 R B2 L
> 
> x'
> E2 r' E2 U' M2 B // (6)
> ...



LSE:
U' M' U2 M' U M U M2 U2 r' (10)

29 STM. Niiiiceee!


----------



## cowabunga (Jul 9, 2014)

AKOM said:


> LSE: U2 M' U' M U' *M' Uw2 M D2*



Nice thank you.
I wouldn't do that in a speedsolve though.


----------



## pewpewrawr (Jul 9, 2014)

Renslay said:


> LSE:
> U' M' U2 M' U M U M2 U2 r' (10)
> 
> 29 STM. Niiiiceee!



wtf 10 moves? i was so sure i had the best lse. how u do dat? >.>


----------



## Renslay (Jul 9, 2014)

pewpewrawr said:


> wtf 10 moves? i was so sure i had the best lse. how u do dat? >.>



Using the misoriented centers table. The table suggests nice EO (or setup for EO) depending on the positions of the UL/UR edges, making Step 4a and 4b together an easy case (usually - not always!). Columns show wrong edges, rows show the positions of the UL/UR edges. The corners should be matched, or can be misaligned with a U2 move (but no U or U'!).

So, we have to do a U move, and then we can look at the table. You can find this case in Q9 in the second table, which says U2 M'. This brings you a nice EO case, which also helps UL/UR a lot - and the rest is pretty straightforward (with misoriented centers in this case).

Overall:
U // setup for the table (positioning the corners)
U2 M' // Second table Q9 says this
U2 M' U M U' // misoriented centers EO together with UL/UR
U2 M2 U2 M // M-perm

And of course the R' in the end. The cancelations bring you the 10 move solution above.

Note that I do not use the table for speedsolves - but it is useful to learn the short ones. I use the full tabe for searching shorter LSE solutions.


----------



## pewpewrawr (Jul 9, 2014)

Oh wow, thanks for the link. I wasn't aware that such a thing existed. This is will be of great use to me.


----------



## AKOM (Jul 9, 2014)

pewpewrawr said:


> wtf 10 moves? i was so sure i had the best lse. how u do dat? >.>


Even without the misoriented centers table you could do:

U' M2 U' M U M' U' M' U2 M' U M2 R' 
13 STM


----------



## pewpewrawr (Jul 9, 2014)

Thanks, I'm really bad at lse sometimes (or all the time lol). Most of my energy goes towards blocks, so it progresses quite slowly in comparison. I do MU scrambles every now and then, but they get boring.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jul 10, 2014)

This weeks scramble normal solve:

x U2 L' U2 x U F2 U' F r' F [9/9]
U R2 M U' M' U2 R' U R F' U' F r U R' [15/24]
R U R' U R U2 R' U' R U' L' U R' U' L [15/39]
U M U M U M2 U M2 U' M' u2 M' u2 [13/52]

A lot of moves but pretty easy.


----------



## Renslay (Jul 10, 2014)

TheNextFeliks said:


> This weeks scramble normal solve:
> 
> x U2 r' U2 x U F2 U' F r' F [9/9]
> U R2 M U' M' U2 R' U R F' U' F r U R' [15/24]
> ...



Uhm... Are you sure about the cube rotation? It does not seems right.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jul 10, 2014)

Renslay said:


> Uhm... Are you sure about the cube rotation? It does not seems right.



Fixed.


----------



## maps600 (Jul 10, 2014)

scramble: L F2 L' F2 U2 B2 R' D2 L F L R U R' B U2 R B2 L

x2 y // inspection
B D' U2 F' B R' B' // first block [7/7]
r' U' r' U R' U' M' R' U' r // second block [10/17]
U R2 D' R U2 R' D R U2 R // CMLL [10/27]
M' U M' U' M U' M U2 M2 U M' U2 M2 U2 M' // LSE [15/43]

Pretty good

http://alg.cubing.net/?setup=L_F2_L..._M_U-_M_U2_M2_U_M-_U2_M2_U2_M-_//_LSE_[15/43]


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Jul 10, 2014)

L F2 L' F2 U2 B2 R' D2 L F L R U R' B U2 R B2 L

y2 L2 u F2 U2 R U2 R U' S R' b 
U R' U2 R U R' U2 R' U2 R d' R U R'
y l' U' L U R U' r' F 
M U M' U' M' U2 M' U D2 M D2 M

45 STM


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 10, 2014)

L F2 L' F2 U2 B2 R' D2 L F L R U R' B U2 R B2 L

l U2 D' F2 D B U'
x' U' r' R U R U r U M U2 R U' R'
U' R2 D' R U2 R' D R U2 R
M U M' U M' U2 M U' M

solution


----------



## Renslay (Jul 10, 2014)

TheNextFeliks said:


> This weeks scramble normal solve:
> 
> x U2 L' U2 x U F2 U' F r' F [9/9]
> U R2 M U' M' U2 R' U R F' U' F r U R' [15/24]
> ...



This is one of the few cases where I actually use non-matching centers during LSE in speedsolving.

I recommend you to remember this case (after the U move): the UL/UR edges are part of the misoriented edges (UB and DB), under each other, the edge on the UB position is the middle one out of the three misoriented edges of the top side.

Because in that case, *the EO is a simple M' move!*

So:
U M' // EO
U M2 U // ULUR
M U2 M' U2 M // Mperm, alternatively for FMC: B2 M' B2 M2

Full LSE:
U M' U M2 U M U2 M' U2 M [10/49]
or:
U M' U M2 U B2 M' B2 M2 [9/48]

Also learn the y2-mirrored case for this EO: wrong edges are UL,UF,UR,DF, UL/UR edges are on UF/DF, then the EO is just an M move.


----------



## Renslay (Jul 12, 2014)

*Scramble of the session:
D2 F' B2 L2 B' D L F' U' F2 U2 F' D2 F' B' R2 L2 D2 R2*
alg.cubing.net

(Why do I always want to write "session of the scramble"? :fp )

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Woah. That cube is looking strange. Hm, I have a feeling that very good solutions will born...

Speedsolve:

z
R F L F U2 R U' R r B' (10)
r' U2 M' U' r U M2 U' r U' M U2 R U' R' (15)
x' D R2 U' R' U R U' R2' D' R U Lw' (12)
M U2 M' U2 M' U M U M U2 M (11)
alg.cubing.net

48 STM.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Roux-FMC:

y2
u' F2 u //left square (3/3)
r' R' F' U' //right square (4/7)
r2 U //right pair (2/9)
F2 r R2 *F r U' R* //left pair (7/16)
*R' U L' U2* R U' R' [@1] U2 L2 x //CMLL (9-7/18)
U2 M U' M U M' U // leaves only 3 edges (7/25)
alg.cubing.net

Insert F E F2 E' F at [@1] will give a *30 STM (35 HTM)* solution.
alg.cubing.net

Full solution without rotations and inner layer turns:
D' R2 D R' L' U' F' R2 B D2 L2 R F' L F' L' U F B' R2 F' B U F2 R2 U2 R' L F' R' L D R L' F
alg.cubing.net


----------



## cowabunga (Jul 12, 2014)

D2 F' B2 L2 B' D L F' U' F2 U2 F' D2 F' B' R2 L2 D2 R2


y' x2
U2 D F D2 B // FB
R U2 R2 U M2 R' U R2 U' R' U2 r' U' r // SB+ corners
U2 M' U M U' M U2 M' U' // L6E
28STM


----------



## Renslay (Jul 12, 2014)

cowabunga said:


> D2 F' B2 L2 B' D L F' U' F2 U2 F' D2 F' B' R2 L2 D2 R2
> 
> 
> y' x2
> ...



 and with M2 R' = r2 R, 32 HTM...


----------



## cowabunga (Jul 12, 2014)

Renslay said:


> and with M2 R' = r2 R, 32 HTM...


Still pretty happy with that solve


----------



## pewpewrawr (Jul 12, 2014)

D2 F' B2 L2 B' D L F' U' F2 U2 F' D2 F' B' R2 L2 D2 R2

y2
r' u2 M R U R u2 // (7)
r2 U' r' U R2 U M2 U' R // (9)
U' F R2 D R' U R D' R2 U' F' // (11)
U M U M U' M2 U M' U2 M2 U2 M' // (12)

39 stm

meh, probably could have been better.


----------



## DeeDubb (Jul 12, 2014)

Renslay said:


> *
> D2 F' B2 L2 B' D L F' U' F2 U2 F' D2 F' B' R2 L2 D2 R2*




Solution:

y2
M2 D2 L U' L D2 // FB (6) (what a fun one)
U2 M U' R2 U' Rw U Rw' U Rw' U' R // RB (12) (OMG, what am I doing???)
U' R' U' R U' L U' R' U L' U2 Rw// CMLL (12) (This took forever to recognize)
U' M U M' U2 M' U2 M U' Rw' M // L6E (11) (so weird...)
41 STM

By far the weirdest solve I've ever done.


----------



## Renslay (Jul 12, 2014)

DeeDubb said:


> Solution:
> 
> y2
> M2 D2 L U' L D2 // FB (6) (what a fun one)
> ...



If you do FMC, and you do non-matching blocks, I suggest you to use pre-moves to help your recognition (in this case, CMLL).

After you built the second block, that block is mis-matched with an R' on the orange face:
scramble: D2 F' B2 L2 B' D L F' U' F2 U2 F' D2 F' B' R2 L2 D2 R2

F2B:
y2
M2 D2 L U' L D2
U2 M U' R2 U' Rw U Rw' U Rw' U' R
R' // this would "solve" the second block relatively to the first one
alg.cubing.net

This R' move is originally an L' move (CCW turn on the orange face). So, do an L' move before the scramble:
L' D2 F' B2 L2 B' D L F' U' F2 U2 F' D2 F' B' R2 L2 D2 R2

Same F2B:
y2
M2 D2 L U' L D2
U2 M U' R2 U' Rw U Rw' U Rw' U' R
alg.cubing.net

Now you have same colored blocks! Solve the rest of the cube normally:
U' R' U' R U' L U' R' U L' U2 Rw
U' M U M' U2 M' U2 M U' M2
alg.cubing.net

And because:
[orange CCW] + [scramble] -> [your solution],
the full solution will be:
[scramble] -> [your solution] + [orange CCW]
alg.cubing.net

(Note that in the end, M2 R' = Rw' M, which was your original solution.)


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 12, 2014)

D2 F' B2 L2 B' D L F' U' F2 U2 F' D2 F' B' R2 L2 D2 R2

L2 R U' R B M
x' y U2 M2 r U R2 U M U M' R U2 r' U' R
L' U2 y R U2 R' U2 R' U2 F y x
M U M U' M' U M' U2 M2 U' M2 U2 M'

Being quite lazy with my solves lately


----------



## CheesecakeCuber (Jul 12, 2014)

D2 F' B2 L2 B' D L F' U' F2 U2 F' D2 F' B' R2 L2 D2 R2

FB: F' U' L D' B2 M' r B' (8)
SB: R' U R U R U R2 U' R2 U' r U r' (13)
CMLL: R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U' R' (15)
LSE: M U2 M' U2 M' U M' U' M' U2 M' U' M2 U' M2 (13)

Total STM: 49


----------



## Renslay (Jul 15, 2014)

*Scramble of the session:
D2 B2 F2 D' F2 U2 B2 F2 R2 U2 F' U' R' U' F L' B' L U2 L B'*
alg.cubing.net

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Actual speedsolve with 15.24 (bit slow, first solve of the day...)
Also, hard first block for my colors.

y z
D' U' F r' F B' U' r U2 r B' (11)
U' M R U M' r U R r U2 R U' R' (13)
l U R' D R U' R U' R2' D' R U l' (13)
M2 U' M U M U' M' U2 M U' M2 U M2 (13)
alg.cubing.net

50 STM.

Hehe, including the cube rotation, all sub-steps required 13 moves! 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

FMC-ish (I'm sure there will be better from others...):

x z'
L2 u2 S r2 F' (5)
r2 R' U2 M B' R B U M' U R' (11)
U' R' D R U' R U R' U R' D' r (12)
U' M' U L' x U S U2 S' U L2 (10)
alg.cubing.net

38 STM.


----------



## pewpewrawr (Jul 15, 2014)

D2 B2 F2 D' F2 U2 B2 F2 R2 U2 F' U' R' U' F L' B' L U2 L B'

x
U2 M2 B U2 M2 F' // (6)
M U r2 U' r' U' r U' r2 U M2 U // (12)
R2 F R B' R' F' R B // (8)
U M' U' M' U' M U M U' M2 U' M' U2 M' U2 R2 // (16)

42 stm
stupd not even sub-40


----------



## DeeDubb (Jul 15, 2014)

Renslay said:


> *Scramble of the session:
> D2 B2 F2 D' F2 U2 B2 F2 R2 U2 F' U' R' U' F L' B' L U2 L B'*



My Solution:

y x'
R' U' L2 D B Rw U' F2 U F'// RB (10)
R U' R U' R U Rw' U' R U M' U' R // LB (13)
R' U R2 D Rw' U2 Rw D' R2' U' R // CMLL (11)
U' M' U M U' M' U2 M' U2 M2 U2 // L6E (11)
// Total 45 STM Meh...


----------



## Renslay (Jul 15, 2014)

DeeDubb said:


> My Solution:
> 
> y x'
> R' U' L2 D B Rw U' F2 U F'// RB (10)
> ...



Why not U' M' U M *U M2 U2 M' U2 M' * (10)?


----------



## DeeDubb (Jul 15, 2014)

Renslay said:


> Why not U' M' U M *U M2 U2 M' U2 M' * (10)?



I've never handled that case that way. The recognition is weird to me. I'll try practicing this way. Thank you.


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Jul 15, 2014)

D2 F' B2 L2 B' D L F' U' F2 U2 F' D2 F' B' R2 L2 D2 R2

y2 B M B' E2 R2 E2 (6/6) Hey, you've gotta give me creativity points. Only a CFOPper would've come up with something this stupid.
L F' L' R' U R U' R' U R U R' U' R' U2 R U R' U' R (20/26) 20 move second block. Nothing else needs to be said.
U r U R' U' L' U l F' (9/35) Whatever
M U M U M' U2 M U' M U2 M (11/46) Decent

Aaaaaaand improved:

y2 B M B' (3/3) sort of first block
L F' L' R2 U2 R2 U R2 F R F' (11/14) sort of second block
E2 L2 E2 L2 (4/18) finishing blocks


----------



## cowabunga (Jul 15, 2014)

D2 B2 F2 D' F2 U2 B2 F2 R2 U2 F' U' R' U' F L' B' L U2 L B'


x
U2 M2 B U2 r2 F2 U' F 
R2 U' r U' R2 U2 R'
U' L' U R U' L U R'
U' M' U M' U' M' U2 M' U'
32STM


----------



## TDM (Jul 15, 2014)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> y2 B M B' E2 R2 E2 (6/6) Hey, you've gotta give me creativity points. Only a CFOPper would've come up with something this stupid.


That isn't stupid! You could've done y2 B M B' *u2 R2 u2*, but that's still a very good first block. Only 6 moves.


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Jul 15, 2014)

TDM said:


> That isn't stupid! You could've done y2 B M B' *u2 R2 u2*, but that's still a very good first block. Only 6 moves.



Well, it felt silly for my first block to be a 3 move insert plus swapped edges. It's so far from what I'm used to doing, lol.

I tried a bunch of variations of u2 R2 u2 and E2 R2 E2 and other similar things just to try to find one that gave the best position for solving second block. As my initial solution indicated, none of them really did. I did find another solution later that I edited into my original post, where I just left those edges and solved the second block with the edges swapped there too.


----------



## Renslay (Jul 18, 2014)

*Scramble of the session:
D2 F2 U2 L2 R F2 L2 U2 B2 D2 F' D' B2 U' L' F L B' L U*
alg.cubing.net

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Speedsolve / fast linear solve:

y' z
u U R' F2 u r U' x (7)
M' R' U' R' U R' U2 R U r' U' r (12)
U2 R' U' R U' R' U2 R (8)
U2 M' U M' U M U M U M' U2 M U M2 U E2 M E2 M (19)
alg.cubing.net

46 STM. Damn long LSE. The others are pretty good.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Trial and error for a different ending:

y' z
Uw U R' F2 Uw Rw U' x (7)
M' R' U' R' U R' U2 R U r' U' x (11)
U' L U' L' U2 L (6)
U' M' U M U2 M U M' U2 M2 U' (11)
alg.cubing.net

35 STM. Since the corners are permuted after the FB, maybe it is possible to find a short SB with CMLL skip... Anyone?


----------



## ottozing (Jul 18, 2014)

D2 F2 U2 L2 R F2 L2 U2 B2 D2 F' D' B2 U' L' F L B' L U

z' y
R' D L2 F U' R2
y' r U R2' U2 R U' R' U' M r' U' r 
R2' D' R U2 R' D R U2 R
M' U M U' M' U2 M U2 M U' M2' U2 M U2


----------



## DeeDubb (Jul 18, 2014)

Renslay said:


> *Scramble of the session:
> D2 F2 U2 L2 R F2 L2 U2 B2 D2 F' D' B2 U' L' F L B' L U*



Solution:

y
M' U' M B M' U' Rw' U R2 U2 Rw' R2 U F' M F2 M2 F' R // F2B (19)
R' U2 R' D' R U2 R' D R2 // CMLL (9)
U M U M' U M U2 M U M U2 M' // L6E (12)
// Total: 40


----------



## TDM (Jul 18, 2014)

D2 F2 U2 L2 R F2 L2 U2 B2 D2 F' D' B2 U' L' F L B' L U

y' z // Inspection
u U R' F2 u // LSquare (5/5)
r U' x // LBlock (2/7)
M' R' U' R' // RSquare (4/13)
U R' U R' F R F' R // RBlock (8/21)
U' x' U' R U L' U2 R' U2 r // CMLL (9/30)
U2 M U M' U M U M // EO (8/38)
L U L' U' M U2 M' U' L U' L' U // EP (12/50)

Started with Renslay's first block looking for a CMLL skip, couldn't find one and just changed CP.


----------



## Renslay (Jul 18, 2014)

TDM said:


> D2 F2 U2 L2 R F2 L2 U2 B2 D2 F' D' B2 U' L' F L B' L U
> 
> y' z // Inspection
> u U R' F2 u // LSquare (5/5)
> ...



EP:
[U, M' D2 M] U (9) = U M' u2 M' U' M u2 M U


----------



## cowabunga (Jul 18, 2014)

D2 F2 U2 L2 R F2 L2 U2 B2 D2 F' D' B2 U' L' F L B' L U


y 
L' U2 B R B // 1x2x2
F U' R U2 B U2 // 1x2x2
L' R' F2 // F2B
R U R' U' R' F R F' // CMLL
U2 M U' M U' M U2 M' U2 M2 // L6E
32STM


----------



## Renslay (Jul 21, 2014)

*Scramble of the session:
L2 F2 U2 B L2 R2 U2 L2 F' R2 B' R U L' R' F U' B R2 B2 L2*
alg.cubing.net

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Speedsolve / fast linear solve:

y2 z'
R2 F' r2 F' r' U' R' r' B' (9)
U' M' U M' U R' U' R' U r' U' r U2 r' U' r (16)
L' U2 L U2 L F' L' F (8)
U' M' U M U' M' U M' U M2 U' M' U2 M U2 (15)
alg.cubing.net

48 STM. Interesting LSE case, alternative: M2 U2 M2 U2 + pure EO.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Roux-FMC(-ish):

y2 z'
R2 F' r' F' // right square (4)
B2 D L' D' // left square (4)
U' R B' R' U' B // inserting left pair + building right pair (6)
U2 B' R B2 U' B' U L' U' B U x' // inserting right pair + CMLL (11)
M U M U' M2 U M' U2 M // LSE (9)
alg.cubing.net

34 STM / 39 HTM.


----------



## DeeDubb (Jul 21, 2014)

Renslay said:


> *Scramble of the session:
> L2 F2 U2 B L2 R2 U2 L2 F' R2 B' R U L' R' F U' B R2 B2 L2*



y' // inspection
U2 B' U' F' U2 M' R' B' // LB (8)
R' U2 Rw2 U R' U2 R2 U2 R U' M' Rw U Rw' // RB (14)
U R2 D R' U R D' R' U R' U' R U' R' // CMLL (14)
M2 U' M U M' U' M2 U' M2 // L6E (9)
// Total 45


----------



## pewpewrawr (Jul 21, 2014)

L2 F2 U2 B L2 R2 U2 L2 F' R2 B' R U L' R' F U' B R2 B2 L2

x2 y'
R' E r' F R U' B // (7)
U' M2 r U r U r U' r2 U2 M U R' // (13)
U' r' U2 R' D' R U2 R' D r2 // (10)
U' M U2 M U M U2 M2 U2 // (9)
39 stm


----------



## ng mun san (Jul 21, 2014)

YZ
fb: (D'U')R'URU2B*
sb:U'R'r2U'RUr'U'rRU'R'U'RU2R'U'rU'R'*
CMLL:RUR'URU2R'*
last six edges:MUMU2M2UMUM'*

L' R2 D F' U L R D' R' U' F' U L' R' U2 B2 D U' B2 F' R D' U B D U


----------



## maps600 (Jul 22, 2014)

L2 F2 U2 B L2 R2 U2 L2 F' R2 B' R U L' R' F U' B R2 B2 L2

z y // inspection
R' F r U2 r B' U' F' // first block [8/8]
U R U' r' U2 r U R2 U' R U' R' U M U' R // second block [16/24]
U R' U R2 D r' U2 r D' R2 U' R // CMLL [12/36]
U M U' M U2 M U' M U M2 U' M' U2 M2 U2 M' // LSE [16/52]

BAD. I need to work on second block.

http://alg.cubing.net/?setup=L2_F2_..._U-_M_U_M2-_U-_M-_U2_M2-_U2_M-_//_LSE_[16/52]


----------



## cowabunga (Jul 22, 2014)

L2 F2 U2 B L2 R2 U2 L2 F' R2 B' R U L' R' F U' B R2 B2 L2


x y
R2 U L' D F' D2 B
M U' R2 U' R' U' R 
M U' r U' R F2 R' U R F2 R2
U M U2 M U M2 U' M2
33STM


----------



## ottozing (Jul 22, 2014)

L2 F2 U2 B L2 R2 U2 L2 F' R2 B' R U L' R' F U' B R2 B2 L2

z x
D' U' F U D R2 D' x' 
r' U' R' U' R' U' x' U' R U R' x 
M' L U L' U' M' U L U' L'
U2 M U2 M' U2

32stm


----------



## Renslay (Jul 22, 2014)

ng mun san said:


> YZ
> fb: (D'U')R'URU2B*
> sb:U'R'r2U'RUr'U'rRU'R'U'RU2R'U'rU'R'*
> CMLL:RUR'URU2R'*
> last six edges:MUMU2M2UMUM'*



That doesn't seem to work to me.




maps600 said:


> L2 F2 U2 B L2 R2 U2 L2 F' R2 B' R U L' R' F U' B R2 B2 L2
> 
> z y // inspection
> R' F r U2 r B' U' F' // first block [8/8]
> ...



I see nothing wrong with your second block.
For the second part, I would use
U2 R U' r' U2 r U R2' *U M U M2 U R*, which is shorter, but could be trickier because of the M moves.


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Jul 22, 2014)

L2 F2 U2 B L2 R2 U2 L2 F' R2 B' R U L' R' F U' B R2 B2 L2

y'
U2 B' U' F' R' U2 M' B' // 8/8
U M2 r2 U r2 U2 R U' R' // 9/17
U M' U R' U' r U r' // 8/25
U2 R' U2 R U R' U R // 8/33
M' U2 M' U2 M U M // 7/40
U M' U2 M U M U2 M' U2 M2 // 10/50

Pretty awful LSE.


----------



## 5BLD (Jul 22, 2014)

L2 F2 U2 B L2 R2 U2 L2 F' R2 B' R U L' R' F U' B R2 B2 L2

y'z'
r'u'R'FBUrU'B (9)
RU'r'U'rU'R'B'R'BR'UR (22)
U2x'DRU'RU'R2D'F2RUl' (34)
UMU2MU2MU'M'U'M'U2M' (46)

bad solve


----------



## ng mun san (Jul 23, 2014)

L2 F2 U2 B L2 R2 U2 L2 F' R2 B' R U L' R' F U' B R2 B2 L2

X'Z 
Fb:L'ULU2LU'RF' 
X'2
Sb:RU'r'U'R'U2R'U'r'U'FRF' 
CMLL:RU2R'U'RU'R' 
LSE:U'M'UM'U2M'UM'UM2UM'U2M'UM'U2MU'


----------



## ng mun san (Jul 23, 2014)

Wrong post....


----------



## Renslay (Jul 24, 2014)

*Scramble of the session:
U' L2 U' B2 D B2 L2 U' R B D2 F U2 R' B F' L R2*
alg.cubing.net

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Speedsolve / fast linear solve:

y2 z
u2 U R r U R u2 (7)
R U2 B' R' B R2 U2 M2 U' r (10)
U' R U' L' U R' U' L (8)
U2 M' U M U' M' U2 M U M2 U' M2 U2 M' U2 M' (16)
alg.cubing.net

41 STM. Pretty interesting FB, and neat SB (and fast CMLL too).


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Expanding it into FMC:

y2 z
u2 U R r U r U' u2 // FB (8)
R' U' r U' R2 U2 M' U' R' // SB (9)
U M U M2 U' M' U2 M2 // ignore CMLL, finish LSE (8)
alg.cubing.net

That leaves a skeleton with two twisted corners in 25 STM. Insertions:

y2 z
u2 U R r U r U' (L' U L D2 L' U' L D2) u2
R' U' r U' R2 U2 M' U' R'
U (U' R D2 R' U R D2 R') M U M2 U' M' U2 M2

With cancellations:
y2 z
u2 U R r U r U' L' U L D2 L' U2 y2
r U' R2 U2 M' U'
D2 R' U R D2 r' U M2 U' M' U2 M2
alg.cubing.net

31 STM / 35 HTM.


----------



## pewpewrawr (Jul 24, 2014)

U' L2 U' B2 D B2 L2 U' R B D2 F U2 R' B F' L R2

r u' R2 u' R E2 // (6)
R' U' R' U2 R' U' R U r' // (9)
U2 R' U' R U' R' U2 R // (8)
M' U' M U' M2 U E2 M E2 M' // (10)
33 stm

this scramble made me lolwtf many times.


----------



## cowabunga (Jul 26, 2014)

U' L2 U' B2 D B2 L2 U' R B D2 F U2 R' B F' L R2


D2 L D2 B' M2 B
U L' U R U' l
U2 R' U' R U L U' R' U x
U2 M U M' U x U2 M2 U2
29STM


----------



## Renslay (Jul 30, 2014)

*Scramble of the session:
F2 L F2 L' D2 U2 L2 U2 F2 U2 R2 D' L U' L' U B' F D L B2*
alg.cubing.net

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Speedsolve / fast linear solve:

y' z
u' R' u' F' U r2 U x (7)
U R' U' r' U' R' U' M2 U R' U' M U' r' M U R (17)
U2 R U' L' U R' U L U L' U L (12)
U2 M' U M' U2 M U2 M' U M' U2 M U2 M2 (14)
alg.cubing.net

50 STM. Meh.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Trial and error:

y' z
u' R' u' // left square (3)
F' R U2 F' // right square (4)
r R U F' M' r U2 // left pair insert + right pair (7)
r2 F' R F r' F' R2 x // right pair insert + EO (7)
U' L' U R' U' L // CMLL (6)
U M' U2 M U' M2 U // ULUR (7)
B2 M B2 M // M-perm (4)
alg.cubing.net

38 STM.


----------



## DeeDubb (Jul 30, 2014)

Renslay said:


> *Scramble of the session:
> F2 L F2 L' D2 U2 L2 U2 F2 U2 R2 D' L U' L' U B' F D L B2*



Solve:

y // inspection
F' M' F U M' Rw' U x' // FB (7)
R' U R U Rw U R U2 R U Rw' U' Rw2 U' M2 U2 Rw' U' Rw // SB (19) 
R' U' R U' R' U2 Rw // CMLL (7)
U2 M U M U2 M2 U2 // L6E (7)
// Total 40 STM... Horrible second block but worked into a nice CMLL and L6E


----------



## Renslay (Jul 30, 2014)

DeeDubb said:


> Solve:
> 
> y // inspection
> F' M' F U M' Rw' U x' // FB (7)
> ...



F' M' F U *M' Rw'* U x' // why not R'?

For the second block, I would use:
U' Rw' U' R' U Rw U R' U' R2 U' R U Rw' U' R (16)

But that doesn't lead to such a nice LSE.


----------



## 5BLD (Jul 30, 2014)

F2 L F2 L' D2 U2 L2 U2 F2 U2 R2 D' L U' L' U B' F D L B2

uL'D'R'B2RURB2 (9)
M2Ur'U2Rr2UR'M' (9/18)
UFUR2DR'U2RD'R'U'R'F' (13/31)
UM2UM'U2M (6/37)


----------



## ottozing (Jul 30, 2014)

F2 L F2 L' D2 U2 L2 U2 F2 U2 R2 D' L U' L' U B' F D L B2

y
M D F U2 F' D'
r U' r' R' U' R2 U r' U' R U2 R
U2 R2 D R' U R D' R' U R' U' R U' R'
U M' U M'
U M U2 M' U2 M2

36stm


----------



## Renslay (Jul 30, 2014)

5BLD said:


> F2 L F2 L' D2 U2 L2 U2 F2 U2 R2 D' L U' L' U B' F D L B2
> 
> uL'D'R'B2RURB2 (9)
> M2Ur'U2Rr2UR'M' (9/18)
> ...



Something is wrong during CMLL.
Also, nice solution.


----------



## cowabunga (Jul 30, 2014)

F2 L F2 L' D2 U2 L2 U2 F2 U2 R2 D' L U' L' U B' F D L B2


z
B' M F D R2 F R D L D
F R2 U' L'
U2 R' U R U2 R'
M' U M' U' M2 U' M U
28STM


----------



## 5BLD (Jul 30, 2014)

How did you find that solution?


----------



## cowabunga (Jul 30, 2014)

5BLD said:


> How did you find that solution?


Just trial and error.
It took maybe 40min.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 30, 2014)

cowabunga said:


> F2 L F2 L' D2 U2 L2 U2 F2 U2 R2 D' L U' L' U B' F D L B2
> 
> 
> z
> ...



33 HTM too. Wow.


----------



## rybaby (Jul 30, 2014)

F2 L F2 L' D2 U2 L2 U2 F2 U2 R2 D' L U' L' U B' F D L B2

12.16
x' y' Uw R Rw2 Uw' // LB Square
F' M U' R' F // LF Pair
U' Rw U R' U M U M' U' R' // RF Square
U M' R' U Rw // RB Pair
U R U2 R2 F R F' U2 R' F R F' // CMLL
U2 M' U' M' // EO
U' M U2 M // UL + UR
U' M2 U2 M2 // EP

48 STM
3.95 tps


----------



## pewpewrawr (Jul 30, 2014)

F2 L F2 L' D2 U2 L2 U2 F2 U2 R2 D' L U' L' U B' F D L B2

x' z
r' E' D F' U' R U2 B2 // (8)
M2 U2 r' U' r U' F R F' U2 R // (11)
U' R U R' U R U2 R' // (8)
U M' U' M2 U' M U2 M2 U2 // (9)
36 stm


----------



## GuRoux (Jul 30, 2014)

first try speed solve
scramble: F2 L F2 L' D2 U2 L2 U2 F2 U2 R2 D' L U' L' U B' F D L B2
time: 9.67
solution: 
y
r' (D' U') R (U' D) u' R' u (9)
R2 U r U R U2 R U' R U R' U' R' U' R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R (23)
U' R U R' U R U2 R' (8)
U' M' U' M' U' M U' M' U' M2 U M U2 M U' M2 U2 M2 (18)
stm: 58
tps: 6
http://alg.garron.us/?alg=y
r-_(D-_...D2_U2_L2_U2_F2_U2_R2_D-_L_U-_L-_U_B-_F_D_L_B2


----------



## rybaby (Jul 30, 2014)

GuRoux said:


> first try speed solve
> scramble: F2 L F2 L' D2 U2 L2 U2 F2 U2 R2 D' L U' L' U B' F D L B2
> time: 9.67
> solution:
> ...



Interesting first block.

If I were doing your colors, I probably would have done 
y x' R' U R2 U' // Square
D Rw D' Lw' // Pair 

Results is a 46STM solve 

Or, continuing with your solution, I found a slightly shorter LSE:
U' M' U' M' U' M U' M U' M' U2 M' U M2 U M2 (16)
But only 2 moves are saved, and I guess for our LSE fingertricks M' is preferred.
Nice tps though


----------



## Vesper Sword (Jul 30, 2014)

Speed Solve
Scramble:F2 L F2 L' D2 U2 L2 U2 F2 U2 R2 D' L U' L' U B' F D L B2
Solution:
y
r' U2 u' R' U B u (7)
U' R2 U' r' U' R' U' R' U r' U' r (12)
U' l' U' L U R U' L' U x' (9)
U' M' U M' U M2 U' M' U2 M' U M2 U2 (13)

STM:41
Time: 9.34


----------



## Renslay (Jul 30, 2014)

GuRoux said:


> first try speed solve
> scramble: F2 L F2 L' D2 U2 L2 U2 F2 U2 R2 D' L U' L' U B' F D L B2
> time: 9.67
> solution:
> ...



I do aweful second blocks too... But that is aweful even for me. 

Why not:
R2 U r U R U2 R U' R U R' U' *r' M U r U2 r' U' R* (20) ? To avoid a long CMLL?

But overall, I would use as SB:
r' U R' U r U R U2 R U' R U r' (13)


----------



## GuRoux (Jul 30, 2014)

rybaby said:


> Interesting first block.
> 
> If I were doing your colors, I probably would have done
> y x' R' U R2 U' // Square
> ...



thanks. yeah, this solve is slightly longer than usual but my lookahead was great, second block and cmll were very fingertricky and there were no wasted moves. in a speedsolve I usually average low 50s stm.


----------



## GuRoux (Jul 30, 2014)

Renslay said:


> I do aweful second blocks too... But that is aweful even for me.
> 
> Why not:
> R2 U r U R U2 R U' R U R' U' *r' M U r U2 r' U' R* (20) ? To avoid a long CMLL?
> ...



yeah, in a speedsolve, sometimes my SB goes crazy. i'm transitioning to r' U2 r U (M r') U' r for that last pair case. but currently my f2l insertion is slightly faster and more reliable. i think the important lesson is to avoid those bad cases.


----------



## TDM (Jul 30, 2014)

GuRoux said:


> r' U2 r U *(M' r')* U' r


Isn't M' r' the same as R'?


----------



## GuRoux (Jul 30, 2014)

TDM said:


> Isn't M' r' the same as R'?



oops, M.


----------



## rybaby (Jul 30, 2014)

GuRoux said:


> thanks. yeah, this solve is slightly longer than usual but my lookahead was great, second block and cmll were very fingertricky and there were no wasted moves. in a speedsolve I usually average low 50s stm.



Clearly your lookahead must have been great, as achieving 6 tps is really good.


----------



## GuRoux (Jul 30, 2014)

rybaby said:


> Clearly your lookahead must have been great, as achieving 6 tps is really good.



truthfully, the cmll was probably the most significant improvement from an average solve since it was already positioned to be recognized and nearly a second faster than most of the other algs.


----------



## goodatthis (Jul 30, 2014)

I'm not a rouxer, but I'd give this a shot for giggles.

F2 L F2 L' D2 U2 L2 U2 F2 U2 R2 D' L U' L' U B' F D L B2

y r2 U D L D' U R2 L U' x // FB
r U' R2 U' R U2 R' U' r U R' U' R' U R' // SB (cancel into CMLL)
D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' // CMLL
M' U2 M' U' M' U M U2 M' U M2 U2 // LSE (opted to just cancel from EO to U perm, don't know if that the best way)

44 move STM w/ cancellations. I basically did this linearly, so it would be ~48 ETM or so. Tell me what you think!


----------



## qaz (Jul 30, 2014)

Renslay said:


> *Scramble of the session:
> F2 L F2 L' D2 U2 L2 U2 F2 U2 R2 D' L U' L' U B' F D L B2*



y
D L' D' U2 r2 U2 r B' (8)
R2 U2 R U R' U' R U' M U M' r U R' (14)
R U2 R' U2 R' F R F' (8)
U' M U M U M' U M U M' U2 M2 U2 M' U' (15)

45 STM (42 with cancellations)


----------



## Renslay (Aug 2, 2014)

*Scramble of the session:
D2 U2 L2 U2 F' U2 B' D2 B R F U R B2 D2 B2 D' R U'
*
alg.cubing.net

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Speedsolve with 13.54:

y2 z'
R U r D r' F (6)
r R U' r2 U2 r U M U R' U' R' U M U M' U2 r' U' R (20)
U2 R' U' R U' R' U R' D' R U R' D R2 (14)
U M U M U M' U2 M' U' M' U2 M' U2 (13)
alg.cubing.net

53 STM with 3.9 TPS. Meh.
Second block is aweful. Should do something like this:
M2 U' r U' R2 U M U2 M' U2 r' U' R (13)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

This one leads to a very lucky LSE (uhm, almost an LSE skip?):

y2 z'
R U r D r' F (6)
M2 U' r2 B' R2 B r R U2 M U R (12)
U F U R U' R' U F' U' R' F' R (12)
U M U2 M' (4)
alg.cubin.gnet

34 STM / 38 HTM.


----------



## Vesper Sword (Aug 2, 2014)

9.88 Speedsolve
Scramble: D2 U2 L2 U2 F' U2 B' D2 B R F U R B2 D2 B2 D' R U'
Solution:
D' r B' r2 F (5)
r' U' r U' R r U R2 U' M U' r (12)
U R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' (15)
U M U M' U M' U2 M U (9)
41 STM


----------



## Renslay (Aug 2, 2014)

Vesper Sword said:


> 9.88 Speedsolve
> Scramble: D2 U2 L2 U2 F' U2 B' D2 B R F U R B2 D2 B2 D' R U'
> Solution:
> D' r B' r2 F (5)
> ...



Nice solve!
Also, 41 STM.


----------



## Vesper Sword (Aug 2, 2014)

Renslay said:


> Nice solve!
> Also, 41 STM.


Fixed and thanks! 
I locked up pretty bad though so it could have been a little better


----------



## pewpewrawr (Aug 2, 2014)

D2 U2 L2 U2 F' U2 B' D2 B R F U R B2 D2 B2 D' R U'

D' r B' U2 F' // (5)
U' R' U R U R2 U2 R U M' U2 R' U R // (14) kinda long but mostly 2-gen
F R2 D R' U R D' R2 U' F' // (10)
U' M' U M U M' U M U2 M2 U2 // (11)
40 stm


----------



## cowabunga (Aug 3, 2014)

D2 U2 L2 U2 F' U2 B' D2 B R F U R B2 D2 B2 D' R U'


y2 x'
F B D L' D2 R U2 r' B L U2 L'
B' R2 U R2 U' R2 U' S R2 F z'
M U' M2 U2 M U R2
29STM


----------



## Renslay (Aug 3, 2014)

cowabunga said:


> D2 U2 L2 U2 F' U2 B' D2 B R F U R B2 D2 B2 D' R U'
> 
> 
> y2 x'
> ...



Wait, what? 12 move pseudo-F2B?


----------



## cowabunga (Aug 3, 2014)

Renslay said:


> Wait, what? 12 move pseudo-F2B?


It is not my normal CMLL. That would lead to bad L6E...


----------



## Renslay (Aug 3, 2014)

cowabunga said:


> It is not my normal CMLL. That would lead to bad L6E...



Yeah, I guess that. An S move is usually weird in a CMLL.


----------



## Masu1 (Aug 3, 2014)

cowabunga said:


> D2 U2 L2 U2 F' U2 B' D2 B R F U R B2 D2 B2 D' R U'
> 
> 
> y2 x'
> ...



Wow! Really love you solves!


----------



## cowabunga (Aug 3, 2014)

Masu1 said:


> Wow! Really love you solves!


Thank you


----------



## Renslay (Aug 4, 2014)

*Scramble of the session:
D2 B F D2 L2 B R2 D2 R2 B2 D2 U' B D L D' F2 U F' D2 L'*
alg.cubing.net

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

13.62 solve (had a minor problem with stopping the timer... otherwise would be sub13).

y2 z
D L' D2 R r U' x (6)
U2 R' U' R U' R' U r U2 R' U' R U R U2 M' U' R (18)
R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' (9)
M' U M' U2 M U2 M' U' M2 U2 M' U2 M' (13)
alg.cubing.net

46 STM.

Not satisfied with the second block. Should have noticed this as a speedsolve:

y2 z
D L' D2 R r U' x (6)
R U2 R' M' U R' U R' M' U' R (11)
U R' U2 R' D' R U2 R' D r2 (10)
U' M U' M' U M' U2 M U' M2 U' M U2 M (14)
alg.cubing.net

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Some trial and error:

y2 z
D L' D2 R r U' x (6)
M2 U2 R U R U' r *U' R'* (9)
*R U2* R' U2 l' U R' z' R' U' R U' r' y (12-3)
M' U M' U M' U2 M2 U M2 (9)
alg.cubing.net

33 STM.


----------



## GuRoux (Aug 5, 2014)

Scramble of the session:
D2 B F D2 L2 B R2 D2 R2 B2 D2 U' B D L D' F2 U F' D2 L'

second try speed solve (first try speed solve was 12.02 with the green block):
y' z
r' E' r U' B U2 r' U' R' F 
r U' R2 U' R' U R U M U r U' r' 
r U2 R' F2 R U2 R' U2 R' F2 R 
U M U2 M' U' M2 U2 M' U2 M
STM: 44
Time: 9.77
TPS: 4.5
http://alg.garron.us/?alg=y-_z
r-_E...L2_B_R2_D2_R2_B2_D2_U-_B_D_L_D-_F2_U_F-_D2_L-


----------



## CheesecakeCuber (Aug 5, 2014)

D2 B F D2 L2 B R2 D2 R2 B2 D2 U' B D L D' F2 U F' D2 L'

Inspec: x
FB: u' M u B' R2 r B' (7)
SB: r2 U' R' U2 R' U M U' M' U2 r' U' r (13)
CMLL: R' U2 R' D' R U2 R' D R2 (9)
LSE:U' M U M' U' M' U2 M U M' U2 M2 U2 M' (14) //too long any suggestions?

43 stm


----------



## pewpewrawr (Aug 5, 2014)

D2 B F D2 L2 B R2 D2 R2 B2 D2 U' B D L D' F2 U F' D2 L'

x2 z'
U r B' (E U) M2 r B' // (8)
U' R U M' U2 R2 U r U2 R U' r' // (12)
U R U R' U R U2 R' // (8)
M2 U' M' U M U' M2 U' M' U2 M U2 // (12)
40 stm



CheesecakeCuber said:


> too long any suggestions?



M' U M U M' U' M2 U M U2 M2 U2 (12)
14 is fine tho


----------



## cowabunga (Aug 5, 2014)

CheesecakeCuber said:


> D2 B F D2 L2 B R2 D2 R2 B2 D2 U' B D L D' F2 U F' D2 L'
> 
> Inspec: x
> FB: u' M u B' R2 r B' (7)
> ...


Inspec: x
FB: u' M u B' R2 r B' (7)
SB: r2 U' R' U2 R' U M U' M' U2 r' U (12)
CMLL: R' D' R U2 R' D r2 (7)
LSE: U M U M' U' M2 U M U2 M2 U2 (11)


37 stm


----------



## DeeDubb (Aug 5, 2014)

Renslay said:


> *Scramble of the session:
> D2 B F D2 L2 B R2 D2 R2 B2 D2 U' B D L D' F2 U F' D2 L'*
> alg.cubing.net



Solve:

B u B' F2 R2 F Rw U x // LB (8)
R U' R2 U R' U' Rw U R' U' R' M' U' R // RB (14)
y2 F R U R' U' F' y2 // CMLL (6)
U' M U' M' U' M U' M' U' M U2 M' // L6E (12)
// Total 40 STM


----------



## Renslay (Aug 5, 2014)

cowabunga said:


> Inspec: x
> FB: u' M u B' R2 r B' (7)
> SB: r2 U' R' U2 R' U M U' M' U2 r' U (12)
> CMLL: R' D' R U2 R' D r2 (7)
> ...



Treating UF/UB as UL/UR, here is a better LSE:
U2 M' U' M U' M2 U' M' U' (9)

35 STM.


----------



## CheesecakeCuber (Aug 5, 2014)

Renslay said:


> Treating UF/UB as UL/UR, here is a better LSE:
> U2 M' U' M U' M2 U' M' U' (9)
> 
> 35 STM.



Nice, Renslay. Haha. Cowabunga's CMLL + broken second block was cool.


----------



## cowabunga (Aug 5, 2014)

D2 B F D2 L2 B R2 D2 R2 B2 D2 U' B D L D' F2 U F' D2 L'


y2
u' L2 B' D B2 U2 L' U x'
R' U M2 U'
R2 U R' U' R' F R F'
M2 U2 M' U2 M' U' M2 U' M'
29STM


----------



## cowabunga (Aug 5, 2014)

CheesecakeCuber said:


> Nice, Renslay. Haha. Cowabunga's CMLL + broken second block was cool.


Teamwork!


----------



## Renslay (Aug 8, 2014)

*Scramble of the session:
B R2 U2 F' U2 F' U2 B U2 F' D2 L D' U B' D2 R' F' D L' R*
alg.cubing.net

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Speedsolve / fast linear solve:

y z'
R D' F2 U r' U r2 B (8)
r B' R' B R U M U2 M2 U R2 (11)
R' U' R U' l U' R' U l' U2 R (11)
M2 U' M U' M U2 M2 U M U2 M' (11)
alg.cubing.net

41 STM. Very unique second block!

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

FMC:

y z'
U2 R D' F2 // left square (4)
B [1] R2 U' R B' R' B' // right block (7)
x' R' U M U2 M' U L' // left pair (7)
Fw' U' F U' F' U2 Fw // CMLL (7)
M2 // LSE - 2 edges (1)
alg.cubing.net

Skeleton in 26 STM / 29 HTM.
To deal with the last edges, insert [1] = B2 L2 D L2 B2 R2 U R2
This will lead us to a very good LSE!

Final solution:

y z'
U2 R D' F2 // left square (4)
B' L2 D L2 B2 R' B' R' B' // right block + magic (9)
x' R' U M U2 M' U L' // left pair (7)
Fw' U' F U' F' U2 Fw' // CMLL (7)
M' B2 M' // LSE (3)
alg.cubing.net

30 STM / 34 HTM!


----------



## GuRoux (Aug 8, 2014)

scramble: B R2 U2 F' U2 F' U2 B U2 F' D2 L D' U B' D2 R' F' D L' R
first try speedsolve
time: 9.70
solution:
y 
r' B E R' u (5)
R2 U' R2 U2 R U' R' U' R U (M' r) U r' (14)
L' U' L' U R U' L U x' (8)
M U' M U' M' U M' U2 M' U U2 M U2 M (14)
stm: 41
tps: 4.22


----------



## CheesecakeCuber (Aug 8, 2014)

B R2 U2 F' U2 F' U2 B U2 F' D2 L D' U B' D2 R' F' D L' R

Inspec: y
FB: R u' R u M B (5) //Pretty nice
SB: R' U' R' U R2 M U R' M' U' r (11) //Lucky second block
CMLL: U2 R' U2 R' D' R U2 R' D r2 (10) //r2 to get a good 4 flip angle
LSE: U' M' U M' U2 M2 U' M U2 M U2 M2 (12) //Just a little long

38 STM


----------



## Renslay (Aug 8, 2014)

CheesecakeCuber said:


> B R2 U2 F' U2 F' U2 B U2 F' D2 L D' U B' D2 R' F' D L' R
> 
> Inspec: y
> FB: R u' R u M B *(6)* //Pretty nice
> ...



Fixed that for you. Anyway, nice solution!


----------



## Vesper Sword (Aug 8, 2014)

8.17 Speedsolve
Scramble: B R2 U2 F' U2 F' U2 B U2 F' D2 L D' U B' D2 R' F' D L' R
Solution: 
y R u' R u r' B (6)
r U M2 U R' U2 R (7)
U2 R2 D' R U2 R' D R U2 r (10)
U M' U2 M U M U M' U M' U M' U2 M' U' M2 U M' U2 M2 U2 M (22)
45 STM
5.50 TPS
Really good F2B but really bad L6E.


----------



## GuRoux (Aug 8, 2014)

Vesper Sword said:


> 8.17 Speedsolve
> Scramble: B R2 U2 F' U2 F' U2 B U2 F' D2 L D' U B' D2 R' F' D L' R
> Solution:
> R u' R u r' B (6)
> ...


 nice solve, but for some reason i can't seem to get your solution to work.


----------



## Vesper Sword (Aug 8, 2014)

GuRoux said:


> nice solve, but for some reason i can't seem to get your solution to work.


Thanks and fixed. I forgot to put the y rotation at the beginning.


----------



## GuRoux (Aug 8, 2014)

Vesper Sword said:


> Thanks and fixed. I forgot to put the y rotation at the beginning.


wow, that second block is unbelievably lucky. too bad about the lse, couldn't have been a pb.


----------



## CheesecakeCuber (Aug 9, 2014)

Renslay said:


> Fixed that for you. Anyway, nice solution!



Haha of course, I can't count I guess. Thanks!


----------



## arvind1999 (Aug 9, 2014)

CheesecakeCuber said:


> B R2 U2 F' U2 F' U2 B U2 F' D2 L D' U B' D2 R' F' D L' R
> 
> Inspec: y
> FB: R u' R u M B (5) //Pretty nice
> ...



Alternate solution for blocks:
y 
R u' R u r' B 
r U M2' U R' U2 R

Shared this because it is a bit more efficient and gives you a nice 1x2x2 with the first block.


----------



## cowabunga (Aug 9, 2014)

B R2 U2 F' U2 F' U2 B U2 F' D2 L D' U B' D2 R' F' D L' R


y
F D B U' l' U D2 F' r2 U' r' U M2 F R
L U' R' U L' U' R
U' M U' M' U M2 U2 M2 U2
31STM


----------



## GuRoux (Aug 9, 2014)

arvind1999 said:


> Alternate solution for blocks:
> y
> R u' R u r' B
> r U M2' U R' U2 R
> ...



that's also the same solution vesper sword used a few post up.


----------



## Renslay (Aug 10, 2014)

*Scramble of the session:
F' R2 F D2 F' D2 L2 F2 L2 F' L2 R' U2 B D2 R' U' B D L'*
alg.cubing.net

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Speedsolve:

13.73

As executed:
y z'
r2 D' R U' R U' M' B' (8)
r' U2 M2 U R' U' r U R' U' r' R' U2 M2 U2 r U R' (18)
U2 U' R' F R U F U' R U R' U' F' (13)
M U' M' U2 M2 U U2 M U2 M (10)
alg.cubing.net

49 STM.
I really need to work on my FB->SB transition. Again, I rushed the second block. Should have done:
y z'
r2 D' R U' R U' M' B' (8)
(R r) U r' U (r' M) U' (R' M') U' r (12)
(Although, that would lead to a horrible LSE as my normal speedsolve)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

FMC without any tricky insertion (only trick is pseudo-blockbuilding):

y z'
r2 D' // left square (2)
B' L U F' R2 U // right block (6)
r R2 F' r *U R'* // left block (6), r R F' R would be shorter, but leads to aweful CMLL
*R U2* R' U' R U' R2 r // CMLL (8-3)
U' M' U2 M2 U M2 U' R // LSE (8)
alg.cubing.net

27 STM / 30 HTM!

(If you really want to see what's happening, insert F D before the scramble.)

Who said that Roux is not suitable for FMC?!


----------



## DeeDubb (Aug 11, 2014)

Renslay said:


> *Scramble of the session:
> F' R2 F D2 F' D2 L2 F2 L2 F' L2 R' U2 B D2 R' U' B D L'*
> alg.cubing.net



First Try:

y2
R' D F D2 U' R' U B2 // LB (8)
M2 U M U Rw M' U R U R' U R U' Rw' // RB (14)
y2 R U R' U R U L' U R' U' L // CMLL (11)
U2 M U M' U M U M U M' U2 M' U M2 // L6E (14)
// STM 47


----------



## GuRoux (Aug 11, 2014)

Renslay said:


> *Scramble of the session:
> F' R2 F D2 F' D2 L2 F2 L2 F' L2 R' U2 B D2 R' U' B D L'*
> alg.cubing.net
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~



firstr try speedsolve
Time: 10.06
Solution:
x2 y2
E R2 U' R U' B U' r' F' (9)
r R U' R U R U R U R' (10)
U L' U R U' L U R' (8)
U' M' U2 M' U2 M U' M U M U2 M U' M U2 M U2 (17)
STM: 44
TPS: 4.4


----------



## pewpewrawr (Aug 11, 2014)

F' R2 F D2 F' D2 L2 F2 L2 F' L2 R' U2 B D2 R' U' B D L'

x' z'
r2 F r u R' U' r' U // (8)
x U' r' U R' U r U R U2 R U' (M R) U' R' // (15)
U2 B' R B r' U2 R' U2 r // (9)
U M' U M' U' M2 U' M' U2 M' U // (11)
43 stm

that second block killed me


----------



## Renslay (Aug 11, 2014)

pewpewrawr said:


> F' R2 F D2 F' D2 L2 F2 L2 F' L2 R' U2 B D2 R' U' B D L'
> 
> x' z'
> r2 F r u R' U' r' U // (8)
> ...



I couldn't find a better second block for that. However, with that colors, I would build the first block in a different way, which leads to a better second block (actually, better everything). Here:

y2
R' D F D2 L F (6)
M' U' r' R' U' R U M' U' F R F' (12)
U F R U R' U' F' (7)
U2 M U M U' M' U2 M' U M2 (10)

35 STM. But yours is not bad either. (Note that using y F R U R' U' F' y' as CMLL leads to a 34 STM solution, but that's not suitable for speedsolving.)


----------



## Vesper Sword (Aug 11, 2014)

10.30 Speedsolve
Scramble: F' R2 F D2 F' D2 L2 F2 L2 F' L2 R' U2 B D2 R' U' B D L'
x2 y
D' U R2 U' R U' B U' r' F' (10)
M' U' R2 U' R' U R U M U2 M2 U2 r U R'(15)
U2 R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' r' (14)
M U' M U M' U2 M2 U M2 U2 M' U2 M' U M2 U (16)
55 STM
5.33 TPS
Not a great first block but its the best I found during inspection.


----------



## GuRoux (Aug 11, 2014)

Vesper Sword said:


> 10.30 Speedsolve
> Scramble: F' R2 F D2 F' D2 L2 F2 L2 F' L2 R' U2 B D2 R' U' B D L'
> x2 y
> D' U R2 U' R U' B U' r' F' (10)
> ...



your first block is pretty much the same as mine, after that totally different.

firstr try speedsolve
Time: 10.06
Solution:
x2 y2
E R2 U' R U' B U' r' F' (9)
r R U' R U R U R U R' (10)
U L' U R U' L U R' (8)
U' M' U2 M' U2 M U' M U M U2 M U' M U2 M U2 (17)
STM: 44
TPS: 4.4


----------



## pewpewrawr (Aug 11, 2014)

Renslay said:


> I couldn't find a better second block for that. However, with that colors, I would build the first block in a different way, which leads to a better second block (actually, better everything). Here:
> 
> y2
> R' D F D2 L F (6)
> ...



cool thanks
i can't believe i missed that first block, that's usually my best step.
getting both pairs before placing the edge isn't something i normally do, that gives me a lot to think about.


----------



## CheesecakeCuber (Aug 11, 2014)

F' R2 F D2 F' D2 L2 F2 L2 F' L2 R' U2 B D2 R' U' B D L'

Inspec:y' x'
FB: U M U F' u R U M U2 M' F' (11)
SB: U' R U' r' U' r' U2 R2 U R U2 M' r U R' (15)
CMLL: U' R' U' R U2 L' U R' U' L U' R2 (12)
LSE: U' r' U' M' U r U r' U M' U2 M' U M' U2 M U2 M2 (18)
Terrible solve


----------



## pijok (Aug 11, 2014)

F' R2 F D2 F' D2 L2 F2 L2 F' L2 R' U2 B D2 R' U' B D L'


15.35 first solve today^^ bad tps

FB: x y' D r2 B R' U F2 (6)
SB: M U' R' U2 r2 U R U' M' r U r' (12)
CMLL: U R' U L U' R U L' (8)
LSE: M' U2 M' U2 M U M' U M U2 M' U M U2 M' U2 (16)

42 STM


----------



## Renslay (Aug 13, 2014)

*Scramble of the session:
F' D2 B' R U F' D B R L D2 L2 F' U2 L2 U2 B2 L2 D2 B*
alg.cubing.net

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Speedsolve:

13.83

y2 z
U2 r2 B U (l' M') B' (7)
r' U2 (r R) U' (r' M) U2 (r2' R) U2 r U r' (14)
U R U R' U R U L' U R' U' L (12)
U' M U2 M' U2 M' U M U M' U2 M' U M' U2 M2' U2 M' (18)
alg.cubing.net

51 STM (3.7 TPS)
Why can't I be move-efficient? And why can't I have sup4 TPS?! Gggrrrgh!

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

FMC:

1) Switch to inverse.
2) Premove: B' (1)

z' y
R2 Rw B' // left sqaure (3)
R' U R Rw U Rw U // left pair + help second block (7)
Lw2 L U' R U' Rw U *Rw'* // second block (8)
*L* U2 L' U' L [1] U' L2 Lw // CMLL (8-2)
U M U' // LSE-3 edges (4)
alg.cubing.net

Skeleton: 29 HTM.

Insert [1] = L2 B2 R2 D' R2 B2 L2 U' to solve the 3 edges (8-2).

Undo premove, invert the solution, fix cube orientation (final solution for the original scramble):
y
R U M' U'
Lw' L2 U2 L2 B2 R2 D R2 B2 L U L U2 x
U' Rw' U R' U L' Lw2
U' Rw' U' Rw' R' U' R
B Rw' R2
alg.cubing.net

35 HTM!


----------



## Masu1 (Aug 16, 2014)

Speed: 
F' D2 B' R U F' D B R L D2 L2 F' U2 L2 U2 B2 L2 D2 B

y2
U' R' D F U F' R' U R2 U R' y [11]
R' U' R' U R U' Rw U' Rw' [9/20]
U2 F R2 D R' U R D' R2 U' F' [11/31]
M2 U M U M U' M2 U x2 U2 M U2 M' [12/43]

Bad first block


----------



## Renslay (Aug 17, 2014)

*Scramble of the session:
L2 F U' L B2 R' L2 B' D L' U' L2 D B2 L2 F2 R2 U' D'*
alg.cubing.net

(Currently have no time, maybe later.)


----------



## pijok (Aug 17, 2014)

*L2 F U' L B2 R' L2 B' D L' U' L2 D B2 L2 F2 R2 U' D'*

13.34sec

Inspection: z x2 
FB: B Rw' D U2 M R U R' F (9)
SB: U2 R U Rw2 U M' U R' U' Rw U Rw' (12)
CMLL: U2 F R U R' U' F' (7)
LSE: U M U M' U' M U M' U2 M U2 M U2 M2 U (15)

43 STM

As always I just should turn faster


----------



## CheesecakeCuber (Aug 19, 2014)

L2 F U' L B2 R' L2 B' D L' U' L2 D B2 L2 F2 R2 U' D'

Inspec: y' x' 
FB: r U' R u2 R' U R U2 B (9)
SB: r' U' R U2 r U2 r' U' R U' R U' r' U2 r U r' (17)
CMLL: U R U R' U R U' R D R' U' R D' R2 (14)
LSE: M' U' M U M' U M' U' M' U2 M' U2 M2 U' M' U2 M (17)
I'm not going to even bother adding it up, it's so bad.


----------



## Renslay (Aug 20, 2014)

Scramble:
L2 F U' L B2 R' L2 B' D L' U' L2 D B2 L2 F2 R2 U' D'

13.23

y' z'
U R' (u y x) R U r' U' r U2 r B' (11)
r U2 R2 U R2 U (M' R') U2 r U R' (12)
U' F' r U R' U' r' F R (9)
U M' U M U M' U' M U2 M2 U M U2 M' U2 (15)
alg.cubing.net

47 STM (3.5 TPS)

Not the best first block, but it was pretty fast.


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Aug 20, 2014)

Probably what I'd have done at speed:

L2 F U' L B2 R' L2 B' D L' U' L2 D B2 L2 F2 R2 U' D'

z y'
U' F' U' Rw B' U' R' U2 M2 F // 10/10
U' M' U R' U' R2 // 6/16
U2 M R U R' // 5/21
U2 F R U R' U' F' // 7/28
U M' U M' U2 M' U M // 8/36
U M' U2 M' U' M2 U' // 7/43
M' U2 M U2 M2 // 5/48

alg.cubing.net

I'd like to pretend I knew the second block would be that good when picking that crappy first block, but I mainly just picked a solution that I could see all of before I started. Also LSE is way too long.

(Slightly) better LSE:

M U' M' U2 M U M' // 7/35
U2 M' U2 M' U M2 // 6/41
U M2 U2 M2 // 4/45


----------



## TDM (Aug 20, 2014)

I haven't done this in ages...

L2 F U' L B2 R' L2 B' D L' U' L2 D B2 L2 F2 R2 U' D'

z2 x' // Inspection
L u x' F r2 x y // LSquare (4/4)
U2 R2 U2 R' U F' // LBlock (6/10)
R U R r' r' U' r U' R // RSquare (9/19)
U2 r U' R' U2 R U2 R' U' R U r' // RBlock (12/31)
R U2 R' U' R U' R' L U L' U L U2 L' // CMLL (14/45)
U' M' U' M' U2 M' U' M' // EO (8/53)
U2 M' U2 M U' M2 // ULUR (7/60)
U E2 M' E2 M // EP (5/65)

65/21.25 = 3.06 TPS.

... horrible scramble.
when your solution is bad, always blame the scramble


----------



## Renslay (Aug 20, 2014)

TheOneOnTheLeft said:


> Probably what I'd have done at speed:
> 
> L2 F U' L B2 R' L2 B' D L' U' L2 D B2 L2 F2 R2 U' D'
> 
> ...



For LSE, I would do:
U2 M' U' M' U2 M' U' M // 8/36
U' M2 U' // 3/39
M2 U2 M2 // 3/42


----------



## Renslay (Aug 20, 2014)

TDM said:


> I haven't done this in ages...
> 
> L2 F U' L B2 R' L2 B' D L' U' L2 D B2 L2 F2 R2 U' D'
> 
> ...



Alternative LBlock:
F' r' U' R2 F (5 moves instead of 6)
or:
F2 U2 F r' F (5 moves instead of 6)

Alternative RBlock:
M' U' (r M') U' r' (6 moves instead of 12)
or:
r U' M2 U' r' (5 moves instead of 12)

Also, these leed to an antisune CMLL.


----------



## Vesper Sword (Aug 20, 2014)

7.97 Speedsolve
Scramble: L2 F U' L B2 R' L2 B' D L' U' L2 D B2 L2 F2 R2 U' D'
Solution: 
z2 y
R' D' L' D' R U R U' R U' B (11)
U R' U R U' R' r U r' U2 R' U R (13)
U' R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' (10)
U' M' U M' U M U M' M' U2 M' U' M2 U' M U2 M' U (18)
52 STM
6.52 TPS
TPS pb I think also wow I think that was my first sub-10 x2/y2 neutral solve.


----------



## TDM (Aug 20, 2014)

Renslay said:


> Alternative LBlock:
> F' r' U' R2 F (5 moves instead of 6)
> or:
> F2 U2 F r' F (5 moves instead of 6)
> ...


This was a speedsolve solution, which is why my first block sucked... but that's a really nice way of doing the second block. Thanks for those algs; I get that case all the time and hate it.


----------



## cowabunga (Aug 20, 2014)

L2 F U' L B2 R' L2 B' D L' U' L2 D B2 L2 F2 R2 U' D'


y' x
U' F' M' U' F U' 
r2 M U2 L U2 L' U F
M' U R' F R F' U2 F' U2 F
U M2 U M U2 M2 U' M'
32STM


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Aug 20, 2014)

Renslay said:


> For LSE, I would do:
> U2 M' U' M' U2 M' U' M // 8/36
> U' M2 U' // 3/39
> M2 U2 M2 // 3/42



Is it because of better lookahead that you went for that solution, or do you just prefer to do that EO that way because there are more M's rather than Ms and got luckier than I did?


----------



## Renslay (Aug 20, 2014)

TheOneOnTheLeft said:


> Is it because of better lookahead that you went for that solution, or do you just prefer to do that EO that way because there are more M's rather than Ms and got luckier than I did?



It's simply because I adjust the wrong edges to UB/UR when I have two adjacent bad edges on top (because of fingertricks, more M' moves). It is pure luck that in this case it leads to a shorter solution.

Your solution is just as good in a speedsolve.


----------



## Renslay (Aug 23, 2014)

*Scramble of the session:
U L2 F2 D L2 R2 U2 F2 D' B2 U2 F' L2 B L R' F D2 F2 D F2
*
alg.cubing.net

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Speedsolve / fast linear solve:

r U (r' M) u U2 (M R) B' (9)
r' U2 r2 U R U M U' r U' r' (11)
R' F R U F U' R U R' U' F' (11)
M U M U' M2 U2 (6)
alg.cubing.net

37 STM. Good second block and lucky LSE.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

FMC:

U L F U B' // left square (5)
R2 D2 F' R // right square (4)
U2 L D' B // left pair (4)
// [1]
D' U' F D' F' U L U' // right pair + corners (8)
F' D2 // LSE - 5 edges (2)
alg.cubing.net

Skeleton = 23 HTM.

Insert [1] = U2 F2 D2 L D2 F2 U2 [2] R // (8)
and [2] = U2 F B' R2 F' B // (6-3)

Final solution:

U L F U B'
R2 D2 F' R
U2 L D' B
U2 F2 D2 L D2 F' B' R2 F' B R
D' U' F D' F' U L U'
F' D2
alg.cubing.net

34 HTM.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Alternative ending for the FMC (regular LSE):

U L F U B' (5)
R2 D2 F' R (4)
U2 L D' B (4)
D' U' F D' F' U L U' (8)
y' z' M2 U M U' M U' M2 U M U2 M U R2 (13)
alg.cubing.net

34 STM (40 HTM).


----------



## rybaby (Aug 23, 2014)

Renslay said:


> *Scramble of the session:
> U L2 F2 D L2 R2 U2 F2 D' B2 U2 F' L2 B L R' F D2 F2 D F2
> *



12.50 speedsolve

U' R U R U2 x2 R' E' Rw E' x // FB
R2 U' Rw' U' R' U R2 U' R // R square
U2 M' Rw U' Rw' // R pair
U2 [F: [R,U]] // CMLL
U M U M U' // EO + UL/UR
M U2 M' U2 M2 // EP

44 STM


----------



## Renslay (Aug 23, 2014)

rybaby said:


> 12.50 speedsolve
> 
> U' R U R U2 x2 R' E' Rw E' x // FB
> R2 U' Rw' U' R' U R2 U' R // R square
> ...



Fixed that for you.

You wrote F R U R' U' F' instead of F (R U R' U')2 F' as CMLL.

Edit: strange first block. For the same colors, I would use:
r U r' M u R' B M U x'
and then the second block:
R' U R U' M' U' R U R U' r U R'


----------



## Vesper Sword (Aug 23, 2014)

7.74 Speedsolve
Scramble: U L2 F2 D L2 R2 U2 F2 D' B2 U2 F' L2 B L R' F D2 F2 D F2
Solution:
y
D M' D R' U R U r B (9)
R U R' U' r' U2 R' U2 R U2 R' U' r (13)
U' R' U2 R' D' R U2 R' D R2 (10)
M' U2 M' U' M U2 M U' (8)
40 STM
5.16 TPS


----------



## Renslay (Aug 23, 2014)

Vesper Sword said:


> 7.74 Speedsolve
> Scramble: U L2 F2 D L2 R2 U2 F2 D' B2 U2 F' L2 B L R' F D2 F2 D F2
> Solution:
> y
> ...



Woaaaah! That F2B is also a pretty nice skeleton!

All but 3 edges and 3 corners:
y
D M' D R' U R U Rw B (9)
R U R' U' Rw' U2 R' U2 R U2 R' U' Rw [1] (13)
U (1)

(With insertion finder)
[1] = F' U2 F' D' F [2] U2 F' D F2 (9)
[2] = F' D2 B' F L2 B (6-3)

36 HTM / 35 STM.


----------



## GuRoux (Aug 23, 2014)

First Try Speedsolve
Tme: 9.01
Scramble: U L2 F2 D L2 R2 U2 F2 D' B2 U2 F' L2 B L R' F D2 F2 D F2
Solution:
z' 
R F u R' U2 B' U r B' (9)
r' U r U R2 U' R U' (R' r') U' (r2 M') U R' (15)
U L' U R U' L U R' (8)
U M U' M U' M' U' M' U' M2 U' M2 U' M' U2 M U2 M2 (18)
STM: 50
TPS: 5.55


----------



## pewpewrawr (Aug 23, 2014)

U L2 F2 D L2 R2 U2 F2 D' B2 U2 F' L2 B L R' F D2 F2 D F2
x' y'
r U2 R2 U' B' r2 S' //7
U2 M' U' R U R U' M' U2 M U R //12
U' R U R' U R U2 r' //8
U' M U M U M2 U' M2 U2 M' //10
37 stm


----------



## Renslay (Aug 26, 2014)

*Scramble of the session:
U2 B2 U' F2 U2 B2 L2 F2 D' B2 F2 R B L' U' R F2 D L2*
alg.cubing.net

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Speedsolve / fast linear solve:

y z'
F2 U (M r') B' U r U R' F (10)
U2 r U R U2 R2 U2 r (8)
R' D R U' R U R' U R' D' R (11)
M U M' U2 M' U2 M' U' M2 U' M2 U2 M' U2 M (15)
alg.cubing.net

44 STM. Very good second block! Making two pairs before inserting.


----------



## CheesecakeCuber (Aug 26, 2014)

U2 B2 U' F2 U2 B2 L2 F2 D' B2 F2 R B L' U' R F2 D L2

Inspec: x'
FB: r' U M' F' B2 R B (7)
SB: r M' U M2 U2 r' U' r2 U2 M r' U' R (13)
CMLL: U R' U2 R' D' R U2 R' D R2 (10)
LSE: U M' U M' U2 M' U M' U' M U2 M U' M' U2 M U2 (17)

47 stm


----------



## Renslay (Aug 27, 2014)

CheesecakeCuber said:


> U2 B2 U' F2 U2 B2 L2 F2 D' B2 F2 R B L' U' R F2 D L2
> 
> Inspec: x'
> FB: r' U M' F' B2 R *B'* (7)
> ...



Fixed that for you (FB).


----------



## LarsN (Aug 27, 2014)

U2 B2 U' F2 U2 B2 L2 F2 D' B2 F2 R B L' U' R F2 D L2

z2
R D' U' R U' B R U r F' (10)
M U' r2 U R' M' U2 F R F' r (11)
U R' U2 R' D' R U2 R' D R2 (10)
U M U' M' U' M2 U M2 U2 M' U2 M (12)

43 stm

Not timed, because I can't for the life of me remember my solutions. But trying to do what I think I would have done at speed.


----------



## cowabunga (Aug 27, 2014)

LarsN said:


> Not timed, because I can't for the life of me remember my solutions. But trying to do what I think I would have done at speed.


Me neither. I can only remember if it was a very easy solution...
Siden hvornår er du skiftet til Roux?


----------



## h2f (Aug 27, 2014)

U2 B2 U' F2 U2 B2 L2 F2 D' B2 F2 R B L' U' R F2 D L2
x2, y

F R' F D' R F2 U' R U' B2 (10)
M' U' M U' R2 U r' U' r (9)
cmll U2 F R' F' R U2 R U2 R' (9)
U' M U M 
U' M' U2 M
U2 M2 U' M2 U2 M2 (14)

All: 42

I've made corrections in LSE.
http://alg.cubing.net


Or just with regrip:

F R' F D' R F2 U' R U' B2 (10)
M' U' M U' R2 U r' U' r (9)
y2
F R' F' R U2 R U2 R' (8)
U M' U' M' U M' U2 M U M' U2 M' (12)

alg.cubing.net
All: 39. Yay.


----------



## cowabunga (Aug 27, 2014)

U2 B2 U' F2 U2 B2 L2 F2 D' B2 F2 R B L' U' R F2 D L2


x
B U2 B L2 F2 B
R U2 R2 U' R2
U R' U R U2 R'
U M U' M' U' M' U2 M2 U' L2
27STM
This took 20min to find.


----------



## LarsN (Aug 27, 2014)

cowabunga said:


> Siden hvornår er du skiftet til Roux?



Jeg skifter lidt efter humør 
Sorry, men jeg har ingen anelse om hvem du er? Din profil er meget lidt afslørende ;-)



cowabunga said:


> U2 B2 U' F2 U2 B2 L2 F2 D' B2 F2 R B L' U' R F2 D L2
> 
> 
> x
> ...



Nice solve


----------



## Renslay (Aug 27, 2014)

cowabunga said:


> U2 B2 U' F2 U2 B2 L2 F2 D' B2 F2 R B L' U' R F2 D L2
> 
> 
> x
> ...



Nice! Based on that start, I found a good end:

x
B U2 B L2 F2 B (6)
R U2 R2 U' * R2 (5)
U R' U R U2 Rw' (6)
U M' F2 M' F2 U' R2 (9)

Solves all but 3 edges. Insert:
* = F R2 U2 L2 B L2 U2 R2 (8-3)
alg.cubing.net

31 HTM.


----------



## pinser (Aug 27, 2014)

cowabunga said:


> U2 B2 U' F2 U2 B2 L2 F2 D' B2 F2 R B L' U' R F2 D L2
> 
> x
> B U2 B L2 F2 B
> ...


Surprises me every time...


U2 B2 U' F2 U2 B2 L2 F2 D' B2 F2 R B L' U' R F2 D L2
y x2
D l' E' F2 D' F D2 //FB (7)
y' x U r' U' r U' R U' r U' R' //SB (10)
y2 R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 //CMLL (13)
M' U M U' M2 U2 M' U2 r2 //LSE (9)
Total = 39 STM


----------



## cowabunga (Aug 27, 2014)

LarsN said:


> Sorry, men jeg har ingen anelse om hvem du er? Din profil er meget lidt afslørende ;-)


Bare en anonym dansker  vi har vist ikke mødt hinanden før.


----------



## Renslay (Aug 27, 2014)

pinser said:


> U2 B2 U' F2 U2 B2 L2 F2 D' B2 F2 R B L' U' R F2 D L2
> y x2
> D l' E' F2 D' F D2 //FB (7)
> y' x U r' U' r U' R U' r U' R' //SB (10)
> ...



Not working, not even the FB. Wrong cube orientation?


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 27, 2014)

U2 B2 U' F2 U2 B2 L2 F2 D' B2 F2 R B L' U' R F2 D L2

D M2 U2 F2 U' L U M U M' U' R B2
R2 U M U R' r' U' r U B' R' B
R' U Rw U2 R2' F R F' R
M U2 M' U M2 U M'U2 M'


alg.cubing.net


----------



## pewpewrawr (Aug 28, 2014)

U2 B2 U' F2 U2 B2 L2 F2 D' B2 F2 R B L' U' R F2 D L2
z2
F U F' M U2 R S' z' //7
r U2 r' U r' R' U R M U r //11
U' R' F2 R U2 R U' r' F //9 
U M U2 M2 U //5
32 stm


----------



## pinser (Aug 28, 2014)

pinser said:


> U2 B2 U' F2 U2 B2 L2 F2 D' B2 F2 R B L' U' R F2 D L2
> y x2
> D l E' F2 D' F D2 //FB (7)
> y' x U r' U' r U' R U' r U' R' //SB (10)
> ...



Fixed, l not l'.


----------



## Renslay (Aug 28, 2014)

waffle=ijm said:


> U2 B2 U' F2 U2 B2 L2 F2 D' B2 F2 R B L' U' R F2 D L2
> 
> D M2 U2 F2 U' L U M U M' U' R B2
> R2 U M U R' r' U' r U B' R' B
> ...



Uhm... Why the 13 move FB? Seems waaay too long.


----------



## GuRoux (Aug 29, 2014)

first try fast linear

U2 B2 U' F2 U2 B2 L2 F2 D' B2 F2 R B L' U' R F2 D L2

x y
r' (E' U') R' U' M' B R2 U F' (10)
U (M2 R) U' R' U' M' U' (M r') U R (12)
U R U L' U2 R U' r' U2 (r L) (11)
U' M' U2 M U' M' U' M2 U' M' U2 M U' E2 M' E2 M (17)

STM:50


----------



## Shah (Aug 29, 2014)

U2 B2 U' F2 U2 B2 L2 F2 D' B2 F2 R B L' U' R F2 D L2
x'
r' U r F' r B2 r B' 
r' U' r2 U2 M' U2 R U R' U' M U M' r U R'
R2 D' R U2 R' D R U2 R
M U M U2 M U' M U' M2 U' M2


----------



## Renslay (Aug 29, 2014)

*Scramble of the session:
D2 U' L2 U R2 B2 U B2 L2 D2 B' F R' U F' D' U2 L' B2 U
*
alg.cubing.net

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Speedsolve / fast linear solve:

y2 z'
R2 U' M F R2 B R' B2 (8)
R2 U' M U' M U' R U R2 U r' U2 (M' r) U R' (16)
(U' x') D R2 U' R' U R U' R2' D' R U l' (13)
U2 M' U' M2 U' E2 M' E2 (8)
alg.cubing.net

45 STM. Decent solve.


----------



## Vesper Sword (Aug 29, 2014)

8.43 Speedsolve
Scramble: D2 U' L2 U R2 B2 U B2 L2 D2 B' F R' U F' D' U2 L' B2 U
Solution:
z2
U' r' U F r2 B' F r' F (9)
r U' R U r M' U2 M U2 R U' R' (12)
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' (17)
M U M' U2 M' U2 M' U' M' U2 M U2 (12)

50 STM
5.93 TPS


----------



## TDM (Aug 29, 2014)

D2 U' L2 U R2 B2 U B2 L2 D2 B' F R' U F' D' U2 L' B2 U

Speedsolve solution (although, thinking about it, y2s aren't really "_speed_"...)

/* Scramble */
D2 U' L2 U R2 B2 U B2 L2 D2 B' F R' U F' D' U2 L' B2 U

/* Solve */
y2 // Inspection
R U2 R2 F2 R2 F' y2 // LSquare (6/6)
R U F r' F // LBlock (5/11)
R2 U r U2 R U' R' // RSquare (7/18)
M' U2 r' U' R // RBlock (5/23)
L U L' U L U2 L' // CO (7/30)
U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' // CP (14/44)
U M U' M' U' M U M // EO (8/52)
U2 M2 U // ULUR (3/55)
M2 U2 // EP (2/57)

// View at alg.cubing.net


----------



## G2013 (Aug 29, 2014)

D2 U' L2 U R2 B2 U B2 L2 D2 B' F R' U F' D' U2 L' B2 U

I don't use Roux but I know how it works. For blocks, I build them in a strange non useful way, first DR and DL, then start building anything I see. For L6E I use my own approach, solve DF and DB then orient edges and then permute.

F L U R U' L' U' L U2 R U r U r' //First part of blocks
U2 M2 L U' L' R' U R U R' U M' U2 R' F R F' R //Finish blocks
F' L F L' U2 L' U2 L //CMLL
M2 U' M U' M U M U M' U2 M U M2 U //L6E (With 6 cancellations, already cancelled.)

Final solve: F L U R U' L' U' L U2 R U r U r' U2 M2 L U' L' R' U R U R' U M' U2 R' F R F' R F' L F L' U2 L' U2 L M2 U' M U' M U M U M' U2 M U M2 U (63 HTM, 54 STM)

View


----------



## pewpewrawr (Aug 29, 2014)

D2 U' L2 U R2 B2 U B2 L2 D2 B' F R' U F' D' U2 L' B2 U
x' y2
B' U2 B2 x U' r2 U2 R B' //8
U' R U2 r2 U' r U R U2 R U' (M' r) U r' //15
U' R U2 R' U2 R' F R F' //9
U' M U' M U M2 U' M U2 M U' M2 U2 //13
45 stm

second block was not vry gud


----------



## GuRoux (Aug 30, 2014)

D2 U' L2 U R2 B2 U B2 L2 D2 B' F R' U F' D' U2 L' B2 U
x2
U2 R u r B U' R U' R r2 F (11)
R U r U R2 U2 R' U R U2 R U r2 U2 M U R (17)
U L' U2 r U' r' U2 l2 F' l (10)
R U' r' U' M' U r U r' U M' U2 M' U M' U2 M U2 M2 (19)
STM: 57


----------



## Renslay (Aug 30, 2014)

GuRoux said:


> D2 U' L2 U R2 B2 U B2 L2 D2 B' F R' U F' D' U2 L' B2 U
> x2
> U2 R u r B U' R U' R r2 F (11)
> R U r U R2 U2 R' U R U2 R U r2 U2 M U R (17)
> ...



In LSE, why not U before the 6-flip? If the UL/UR edges are on UF/UR before the R U' r' U' M' U r U r', they will go to DF/DB (easy 4b insertion).
Or did you know that in this case it will also be good? (matching UR edge)

I would do:
U R U' r' U' M' U r U (R' M') U M' U2 M' (15)

Also, strange SB... I would do:
R U' R' U' R U r' U' r' R' U' R' U r U2 r' U' R (18)
Did you insert DR first, and then did F2L-like insertions?


----------



## GuRoux (Aug 30, 2014)

Renslay said:


> In LSE, why not U before the 6-flip? If the UL/UR edges are on UF/UR before the R U' r' U' M' U r U r', they will go to DF/DB (easy 4b insertion).
> Or did you know that in this case it will also be good? (matching UR edge)
> 
> I would do:
> ...



The truth is I don't usually use that 6-flip alg in a speedsolve so I don't really know how to use it well. Usually use the [M,U] ones. For SB, I usually to DR then F2L like insertions. It usually turns out better but I guess the scramble was hard.


----------



## Renslay (Aug 30, 2014)

GuRoux said:


> The truth is I don't usually use that 6-flip alg in a speedsolve so I don't really know how to use it well. Usually use the [M,U] ones. For SB, I usually to DR then F2L like insertions.* It usually turns out better* but I guess the scramble was hard.



Why? For me it is a more restricted way to do the first 1x2x2 on the second block. Therefore it is equally long or even longer comparing when you allow any 1x2x2 pairing first on the SB.


----------



## GuRoux (Aug 30, 2014)

Renslay said:


> Why? For me it is a more restricted way to do the first 1x2x2 on the second block. Therefore it is equally long or even longer comparing when you allow any 1x2x2 pairing first on the SB.



if there is an obvious solution for 1x2x2 then i will do it. But I use it mainly because you only have to find the DR edge into to start moving.


----------



## Renslay (Aug 30, 2014)

GuRoux said:


> if there is an obvious solution for 1x2x2 then i will do it. But I use it mainly because you only have to find the DR edge into to start moving.



Ah, I see.


----------



## GuRoux (Aug 30, 2014)

Renslay said:


> Ah, I see.



i know in cfop they say do your cross without thinking about it so you can lookahead to the next pair. but i have a hard time doing the first block while looking ahead to the second block. i don't know if it's just harder in roux or my lack of practice.


----------



## goodatthis (Aug 31, 2014)

If someone wanted to do a Roux FMC, could they leave out CMLL and use an insertion later on?


----------



## GuRoux (Aug 31, 2014)

goodatthis said:


> If someone wanted to do a Roux FMC, could they leave out CMLL and use an insertion later on?



the problem with roux fmc is M is two moves.


----------



## Renslay (Aug 31, 2014)

goodatthis said:


> If someone wanted to do a Roux FMC, could they leave out CMLL and use an insertion later on?



Of course! Cannot see why not.

However, as GuRoux said, the problem is usually with the M moves - so during FMC it is more important to find a short LSE which leaves out some edges (usually 3 or 5), then dealing the edges through insertions. Here are a few examples:

example1
example2
example3

Note the parallel block building on both sides with non-matching colors (use pre-move if necessary), the short CMLL (controlled through the block building), and the exceptionally short LSE in the skeleton.

If you have a really bad CMLL case, you can deal with the corners through insertion, or you can alter your F2B (it is usually easy, since you have quite a good freedom during blockbuilding).
Also note that you can permute the corners with only 3(!) moves, which can lead to a sune or antisune case as CMLL.

EDIT:

Found an example where I skipped the CMLL and used insertion for corners:
example4


----------



## Renslay (Sep 1, 2014)

*Scramble of the session:
B2 L2 F R2 D2 U2 R2 F' D2 F L' F2 L' B' R' F R B' D U*
alg.cubing.net

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Speedsolve / fast linear solve:

z
M U' R U R D' x' U' F2 (8)
U' r2 U2 R U' (r' R') U (M' r) U r' (12)
U2 R2 D' R U2 R' D R U2 R (10)
M U M' U' M U2 M' U M' U2 M2 U2 M' (13)
alg.cubing.net

43 STM. Pretty good solve.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

FMC-1:

z
M U' R2 D' // left square (5)
B U B // right square (3)
R2 U' B2 U2 x' // left block (4)
R U B' R B R' // right block -1 edge (6)
B L' B' L U L U' L' // CMLL (8)
U * M2 U2 # R' // all but 5 edges (5)
alg.cubing.net

Skeleton: 31 HTM.

* = F2 D2 B2 L B2 D2 F2 R (8-1)
# = U2 L2 B' L2 U2 R2 F' R2 (8-5)

Final solution:

z
M U' R2 D'
B U B
R2 U' B2 U2 x'
R U B' R B R'
B L' B' L U L U' L'
U F2 D2 B2 L B2 D2 F2 R'
x2 B' L2 U2 R2 F' R
alg.cubing.net

41 HTM.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

FMC-2, with some help from insertion finder:

z
M U' R2 * D' // left square (5)
B U B // right square (3)
R2 U' B2 U2 x' // left block (4)
R U B' R B R' # // right block (6)
B L' B' Lw U L U' Lw' // CMLL (8)
U' Rw2 R // all but 5 edges (3)
alg.cubing.net

Skeleton: 29 HTM.

* = B' D' U R D' R D U' B' D (10-6)
# = R L' D2 R' L B2 (6-3)

Final solution:

z
M U' R2
B' D' U R D' R D B
R2 U' B2 U2 x'
R U B' R B
L' D2 R' L B'
L' B' Lw U L U' Lw'
U' Rw2 R
alg.cubing.net

36 HTM.


----------



## porkynator (Sep 1, 2014)

Scramble: B2 L2 F R2 D2 U2 R2 F' D2 F L' F2 L' B' R' F R B' D U

x' y
L2 U' B2 //Square
F' L2 U M2 U2 F U' //Block + square
L2 U R U2 R2 U' R U' R' U2 R //Blocks + CMLL
U M U' M' U2 M U' M2 U' Uw2 M' Uw2 M' //LSE

Tips for LSE?


----------



## LarsN (Sep 1, 2014)

Scramble: B2 L2 F R2 D2 U2 R2 F' D2 F L' F2 L' B' R' F R B' D U

Speedsolve:
y2
U2 R2 B2 D' U' B (6)
Rw' U2 M' U2 B' R' B R' M U2 M' U2 Rw' U' Rw (15)
U L' U R U' L U R' (8)
M' U2 M' U2 M' U' M' M' U2 M' U2 (11)

40 STM
16.41s

I need to be more second block efficient ...


----------



## pewpewrawr (Sep 1, 2014)

B2 L2 F R2 D2 U2 R2 F' D2 F L' F2 L' B' R' F R B' D U
x y2
U' B2 r2 U' F' r2 B2 //7
U2 R U r U R U R U R U R' U2 R U r' //16
U R' U r U2 R2 F R F' R //10
U' M' U' M2 U' M' U2 M' //8
41 stm

second block was ebin, rururururu.


----------



## Renslay (Sep 1, 2014)

porkynator said:


> Scramble: B2 L2 F R2 D2 U2 R2 F' D2 F L' F2 L' B' R' F R B' D U
> 
> x' y
> L2 U' B2 //Square
> ...



U' M U M' U2 M U' M2 U' M' U2 M U2
or:
U M U2 M' U2 M' U M2 U M U2 M U'
Same length, but more comfortable for the last part.

Or if you do FMC, you can experiment with insertions (solve only a few edges during LSE).


----------



## GuRoux (Sep 1, 2014)

first try speed solve
scramble: B2 L2 F R2 D2 U2 R2 F' D2 F L' F2 L' B' R' F R B' D U
time: 10.81
solution:
y' z'
r' u U r B2 R B' R' U R' U M F (13)
r2 U R' U2 r' U' R' U R U' R' U R (13)
U2 R U2 R2 F R F' U2 R' F R F' (12)
M U' M' U' M2 U' M' U2 M U M' U2 M2 U2 M' U2 M2 U2 (18)
stm: 56
tps: 5.12


----------



## CheesecakeCuber (Sep 1, 2014)

B2 L2 F R2 D2 U2 R2 F' D2 F L' F2 L' B' R' F R B' D U

Inspec: y2
FB: U2 R2 D' U M2 B (6)
SB: M U M2 U' R U2 r2 U M2 U2 R' U r (13)
CMLL: R' U r U2 R2' F R F' r (9)
LSE: U' M' U' M U M' U M U' M' U2 M' U M2 U' M2 U2 M2 (18)

46 stm


----------



## h2f (Sep 1, 2014)

CheesecakeCuber said:


> B2 L2 F R2 D2 U2 R2 F' D2 F L' F2 L' B' R' F R B' D U
> 
> Inspec: y2
> FB: U2 R2 D' U M2 *B* (6)
> ...



There must be B' not B in FB


----------



## Renslay (Sep 5, 2014)

*Scramble of the session:
L2 D2 B2 D R2 D' F2 L2 B2 L2 D B' R D2 L U F L B R*
alg.cubing.net

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Speedsolve / fast linear solve:

y2
R u2 M2 b' r' U r2 B (8)
r U' R' U2 R' U' r' U2 M2 U r (11)
U R' U2 l U' R U l' U R' U R (12)
U M' U M' U M U M U M' U2 M' U M2 U M2 U2 M2 (18)
alg.cubing.net

49 STM.


----------



## Shah (Sep 5, 2014)

My solution

x
D' M2 D' U2 R' B' U' B
U R2 U' R U' R2 U r' U' R2 U' r' U' R2 U' M2 U r'
U F R' F' R U2 R U2 r'
U2 M' U2 M' U M U' M' U2 M' U' M U2 M' U2

50 STM


----------



## LarsN (Sep 5, 2014)

L2 D2 B2 D R2 D' F2 L2 B2 L2 D B' R D2 L U F L B R

Speedsolve
x
R' F2 U F' R' U2 B (7)
U' R' U R U' R' U R2 U' r U r' R' U R U R' U' r (19)
U L' U R U' L U R' (8)
U M2 U' M U' M' U' M' U2 M U' M2 U M U2 M' U2 (17)

54 STM
13.55s
Second block is my weakness...


----------



## h2f (Sep 6, 2014)

My solution - far too long
y' x' D' R2 r2 B' R U R' r2 F //9
R' U' r2 U' r' U' R U R U' M U2 r U R'//15
U F' L F L' U2 L' U2 L
U M2 r' F R U M' U' R' F' R
U2 M2 U M E2 M' E2

51 stm

alg.cubing.net

I tried to find better solution of FB and SB and I made this:
y' x' D' M2 B' U' r' U' M' F' //8 FB
U M U' r2 U' M' r U r' U' M2 r' U' R//14 SB
U R U R' U R U L' U R' U' L U'//13 CMLL
M'UM'//3 EO
U2 M' U2 M//4
U M2 U2 M2//4

46stm.

alg.cubing.net

I think FB is ok (8 moves) but SB might be better I guess. Can someone give me any tips or advice for SB?


----------



## Renslay (Sep 8, 2014)

*Scramble of the session:
R U F B' L2 D2 L' B D2 B' D' B2 D' F2 U' L2 F2 L2 U B2 U2*
alg.cubing.net

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Speedsolve / fast linear solve:

y2 x
U2 b B u' r B' r2 B (8)
R' U' B' R2 B M' U2 r' U r (10)
U R U' L' U R' U L U L' U L (12)
M' U M' U' M U M' U M' U2 M' U M2 U E2 M E2 M' (18)
alg.cubing.net

48 STM. Too long LSE... Any suggestions?


----------



## cowabunga (Sep 8, 2014)

Renslay said:


> y2 x
> U2 b B u' r B' r2 B (8)
> R' U' B' R2 B M' U2 r' U r (10)
> U R U' L' U R' U L U L' U L (12)
> ...


U' M' U' M' U M U' M' U' M U2 M' U' M2 (14)


----------



## TDM (Sep 8, 2014)

(z) R U F B' L2 D2 L' B D2 B' D' B2 D' F2 U' L2 F2 L2 U B2 U2

z' // Inspection
U2 L' D // LSquare (3/3)
U B2 // LBlock (2/5)
M2 U2 M' U R U2 R // RSquare (7/12)
U' r U R' // RBlock (4/16)
U' F R' F' R U2 R U2 R' // CMLL (9/25)
M' U' M U' M' U' M' // EO (7/32)
M' U2 M' U2 M2 // ULUR (5/37)
U' // EP (1/38)
alg.garron.us

totally not using jarcs or anything
but if I had oriented it like that before scrambling, and had known the CMLL, I would actually have done this exact solution...


----------



## LarsN (Sep 11, 2014)

R U F B' L2 D2 L' B D2 B' D' B2 D' F2 U' L2 F2 L2 U B2 U2

x y2
L' U' R U R' D' R U' B (9)
R' U' R2 U Rw' U' Rw U R2 U' Rw' M U2 M' R' U' R (17)
U2 F R2 D R' U R D' R2 U' F' (11)
U' M U' M' U2 M U' M' U M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 U2 M2 (18)

55 STM
13.96s


----------



## cowabunga (Sep 11, 2014)

R U F B' L2 D2 L' B D2 B' D' B2 D' F2 U' L2 F2 L2 U B2 U2


y x'
U' F L2 F2 B R2 B'
U r2 U' R U r2 U' R2 U R
l U' R' U L' U' R
M U M' U M2 U' M' U2 M
33STM


----------



## G2013 (Sep 11, 2014)

R U F B' L2 D2 L' B D2 B' D' B2 D' F2 U' L2 F2 L2 U B2 U2

F' B' L F2 R2 U' R' U2 M R' U R U M' U2 l U l' M' U M2 l' U' L//Blocks... whatever
R U2 R' U' R U' R' //CMLL, actually CLL
U2 M U2 M2 U M U2 M' U2 M' U M U2 M' U M2 //L6E

View


----------



## pewpewrawr (Sep 11, 2014)

R U F B' L2 D2 L' B D2 B' D' B2 D' F2 U' L2 F2 L2 U B2 U2
x z'
B2 r E B2 //4
r U' R' U2 R2 U R U2 R U' R' U' M' U2 R U' r' //17
R U R' U R U2 R' //7
U2 M' U' M' U' M2 U M' U2 M U' M U2 M //14
42 stm

unbalanced af


----------



## Renslay (Sep 12, 2014)

*Scramble of the session:
D2 F2 L2 B2 D L2 B2 D' L2 U F' D' B U L' B R B2 D' U*
alg.cubing.net

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

y2 z
F R U' F2 x' F2 U' R2 F (8)
U M' U r' U' r' U R' U' R' U r U2 r' U' R (16)
F R U R' U' F' (6)
M' U M U M' U' M' U M' U2 M' U M U2 M U2 (16)
alg.cubing.net

46 STM.


----------



## Vesper Sword (Sep 12, 2014)

9.13 speedsolve
Solution:
y' x
L U2 L' R U' F' B (7)
U' r U R U R U r U r' U' R' U' R (14)
U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' (14)
U2 M U M U M' U M' U' M U2 M' U M U2 M U2 (17)
52 STM
5.69 TPS


----------



## G2013 (Sep 12, 2014)

D2 F2 L2 B2 D L2 B2 D' L2 U F' D' B U L' B R B2 D' U

L2 R' U M' R2 F R2 F' M' U2 L' U L2 U' L' M r U2 R' U2 r U r' U L U' L F' L' F L' //Blocks?
U' L' U' L U R U' r' F //CMLL, CLL actually
M U' M U' M' U' M' U2 M U R U R' U' M' U R U' r' U M2 U' M' U2 M U' M2 U' //L6E

Final solve: L2 R' U M' R2 F R2 F' M' U2 L' U L2 U' L' M r U2 R' U2 r U r' U L U' L F' L' F L' U' L' U' L U R U' r' F M U' M U' M' U' M' U2 M U R U R' U' M' U R U' r' U M2 U' M' U2 M U' M2 U' (81 HTM!! and 68 LOL STM!)

Let's try a better one...

R' U r R F R2 M U M2 U2 r U r' //Right block
l' U' l L2 U L' U2 L U2 L2 U L U2 L U M U L' //Left block
U' R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R R' F R' B2 R F' R' B2 R2 //CO+CP
M' U M2 U M' U' M F R' F' M F R F' M' U' // L6E

Now it is 75 HTM and 66 STM... well

View


----------



## Cale S (Sep 12, 2014)

D2 F2 L2 B2 D L2 B2 D' L2 U F' D' B U L' B R B2 D' U

First attempt:
L' U2 B' R D R' L' F // first block (8/8)
R' U' R U r' U M2 R' U R // second block (10/18)
U R U R' U R U L' U R' U' L // CMLL (12/30)
U' M' U2 M' U' M U M' U' M' U' M' U2 M U' M2 U2 // LSE (17/47)

Using http://laire.fi/jarcs:
x U B2 L' S // first block (4/4)
U' M2 U' M2 U' R2 U r' U' R2 // second block (10/14)
L' U2 L U2 L F' L' F // CMLL (8/22)
U2 M U M U2 M U2 M' U M2 U2 // LSE (11/33)

33 STM


----------



## qaz (Sep 12, 2014)

Renslay said:


> *Scramble of the session:
> D2 F2 L2 B2 D L2 B2 D' L2 U F' D' B U L' B R B2 D' U*
> alg.cubing.net
> 
> ...



x
L' B2 D' R F r' R' F
R' U' R U r' U M2 R' U r
U R U R' U R U L' U R' U' l
U' M' U' M D2 M' U' M D2 M' U

lol stupid L6E

41 STM

also nearly the same as cale's

found this with jarcs:
y2 x
U' F' D2 F2 D2 x'
U' R' U R U' R2 U r2
F R U R' U' F'
M' U' M U2 M U2 M2 U'

27 STM, had to one-up you cale


----------



## Renslay (Sep 16, 2014)

*Scramble of the session:
B U2 F L2 F R2 U2 B2 L2 R2 B D R' F2 R' U2 B' R2 B2 D R*
alg.cubing.net

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Speedsolve / fast linear solve:

z2 y'
L2 F U' L' z' R U2 B2 (7)
U r2 U r U' M2 U r U R U R' U R U' r' (16)
R' D R U' R U R' U R' D' r (11)
U M U' M' U M' U2 M' U2 M' U M2 U M2 U2 M2 (16)
alg.cubing.net

50 STM.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Or with not my colors (much better everything):

y2 x
U2 r U' S' (4)
R U2 R' U' r U R2 U2 r U2 r' *U' R* (13)
*R' U'* R U R B' R' B (8-3)
M2 U M U' M U2 M U' F2 M F2 (11)
alg.cubing.net

33 STM.


----------



## cowabunga (Sep 17, 2014)

B U2 F L2 F R2 U2 B2 L2 R2 B D R' F2 R' U2 B' R2 B2 D R


x2
F2 D R B' D R B2 // 2x 1x2x2 n'stuff
U R2 B R2 // F2B minus 2 moves
U' R' D' R U2 R' D R2 // alg 
M U2 M U M2 U M2 U' // L6E
27STM 
This is a nice scramble.


----------



## guysensei1 (Sep 17, 2014)

cowabunga said:


> B U2 F L2 F R2 U2 B2 L2 R2 B D R' F2 R' U2 B' R2 B2 D R



R' U' r2 S R2//block 1
U' L' U' l' U' L'//2x2x1
U M F U2 F'//block 2
L' U R U' L U R'//CMLL
M' U M U M U M' U2 M U M U2 M//L6E

36 STM. Pretty good!


----------



## cowabunga (Sep 17, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> R' U' r2 S


My opinion is that cube solvers should be banned from this game...


----------



## guysensei1 (Sep 17, 2014)

cowabunga said:


> My opinion is that cube solvers should be banned from this game...



what? I found that by hand. (admittedly I used alg.cubing.net to check if everything was right, but thats all)


----------



## Renslay (Sep 20, 2014)

*Scramble of the session:
R' B2 R2 F2 U2 L U2 L' D2 U2 F U L R2 B2 U' R D2 F2*
alg.cubing.net

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Speedsolve / fast linear solve:

y2 z'
B u' R u R U M' B' (8)
R' U r2 U2 R U' R2 U R U' r' U2 r U r' (15) 
U R' D R U' R U R' U R' D' r (12)
U M U' M' U M' U' M U2 M' U2 (11)
alg.cubing.net

46 STM.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

FMC-ish (almost regular solve):

y2 z'
u' (*) R u R2 U R r B' (8)
R' r' U' r2 U2 r2 R U r (9)
L U' L2 D' l U l' D L2 U L' (11)
U M U (3)
alg.cubing.net

All but 3 edges, insert (*) = L B' R2 B L' R D' R2 D R' (10-3)
alg.cubing.net

38 STM / 39 HTM.


----------



## Renslay (Sep 24, 2014)

Bump.

*Scramble of the session:
L2 D2 F2 D' L2 B2 L2 R2 D F2 U R' B' F2 D2 R F U L2 U B2*
alg.cubing.net

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Speedsolve / fast linear solve:

y z'
B (R' r') D' U r' U (M R) B' (10)
r2 U B' R' B r' U M' U2 r' U' R (12)
U' R' U2 R' D' R U2 R' D R2 (10)
U2 M' U2 M' U' M' U2 M2 U' u2 M u2 M' (13)
alg.cubing.net

45 STM.


----------



## GuRoux (Sep 24, 2014)

Renslay said:


> Bump.
> 
> *Scramble of the session:
> L2 D2 F2 D' L2 B2 L2 R2 D F2 U R' B' F2 D2 R F U L2 U B2*
> ...



interesting use of B' R' B, i might start to integrate some F and B face moves to my second block. Currently i use none.


----------



## maps600 (Sep 24, 2014)

L2 D2 F2 D' L2 B2 L2 R2 D F2 U R' B' F2 D2 R F U L2 U B2

y' z2
D U' R U2 R U' B U r F' // left block
U' M U2 M' U R' U2 R' U R' U' R U' R' U r // right block
F R U R' U' R U R' U' F' // CMLL
M' U' M U M' U' M' U' M' U2 M U2 // LSE

48 STM


----------



## GuRoux (Sep 24, 2014)

L2 D2 F2 D' L2 B2 L2 R2 D F2 U R' B' F2 D2 R F U L2 U B2

z2 
R U2 F' U u r B' (7)
R' U M' U R' U R2 U2 R U' r U2 M2 U' r' (15)
U2 l' U' L U L F' L' F (9)
M' U' M U' M' U M2 U M U2 M U M2 U2 (14)
STM: 45


----------



## Renslay (Oct 3, 2014)

*Scramble of the session:
D F' U' D' B U2 R2 D F' U2 R U2 F2 B2 L' D2 R' U2 L' D2*
alg.cubing.net

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Speedsolve / fast linear solve:

y2 z
M2 D' R' F U2 R2 F (7)
U r' U r U' r2 U2 (r M') U2 r' U' r (13)
U' R' U' R U' R' U2 R2 U R' U R U2 r' (14)
U M U2 M U M' U M' U2 M U' M2 U M' U2 M U2 (17)
alg.cubing.net

51 STM. Meh. Too long CMLL and LSE.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

I should have done something this (second try, still linear solve):

y2 z
M2 D' R' u' R2 u (6)
r' U' R' U R' U r U' R' (9)
U B' R B R' U2 R' U2 R (9)
U' M' U' M' U' M U' M2 U M' (10)
alg.cubing.net

There, 34 STM.


----------



## cowabunga (Oct 3, 2014)

D F' U' D' B U2 R2 D F' U2 R U2 F2 B2 L' D2 R' U2 L' D2


(10min)
y2 x
F2 R' U' R' B' U2 B
R' U' r U' r2 U2 r' U R2 U2 r
F R U R' U' F'
M' U' M' U M' U2 M U' M2
33STM

EDIT:
... 
y2 x
F2 R' U' R' B' U2 B
R' U' r U' r2 U2 r' U R2 U2 R
F R U R' U' F'
M U' M' U' M U' M2
31STM


----------



## Renslay (Oct 9, 2014)

*Scramble of the session:
F2 U' R' D2 R2 L' U' L2 U F R2 U' B2 D2 F2 D' R2 U F2 R2 D'*
alg.cubing.net

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Speedsolve / fast linear solve:
u r u (M R) U R' F (8)
U' R U2 R U R2 U' M U' (r' M) U R (13)
U R U2 R' U' R U' R2 U2 R U R' U r (14)
M' U' M' U M U' M2 U2 M' U2 M' (11)
alg.cubing.net

46 STM. Long CMLL, but not bad overall.


----------



## pinser (Oct 9, 2014)

F2 U' R' D2 R2 L' U' L2 U F R2 U' B2 D2 F2 D' R2 U F2 R2 D'

y2
U2 B' D' F x' //FB (4)
U' r U M U' R2 U' r U r2 U' R //SB (12)
L' U' L U' L' U2 L //CMLL (7)
U2 M U' M' U' M U2 M' U2 M2 //LSE (10)
Total = 33 STM

I could have done:
y2
U2 B' D' F x' //FB (4)
U' r U M U' R2 U' r U r2 U' R //SB (12)
U' M U' M U M2 U' E2 M E2 M' //LSE (11)
And then looked for insertions, but I don't have time.


----------



## maps600 (Oct 9, 2014)

F2 U' R' D2 R2 L' U' L2 U F R2 U' B2 D2 F2 D' R2 U F2 R2 D'

y2 z
U2 B M R u // left block (5)
M' U R2' U R U' R' U R2 B' R' B // right block (12)
U' R U' L' U R' U L U L' U L // CMLL (12)
M U M U E2 M' E2 M // LSE (8)

37 STM

http://alg.cubing.net/?setup=F2_U-_...U_L_//_CMLL_(12)
M_U_M_U_E2_M-_E2_M_//_LSE_(8)


----------



## GuRoux (Oct 9, 2014)

F2 U' R' D2 R2 L' U' L2 U F R2 U' B2 D2 F2 D' R2 U F2 R2 D'

y2 z'
u M F' B' M' B' (6)
R U' R' U R' U R' U2 R2 U2 R' U2 R U R' (15)
R U R' U L' U R U' L U2 R' (11)
U M' U' M U' M' U2 M' U2 M' U M2 U M U2 M U2 M2 (18)

STM: 50


----------



## Renslay (Oct 14, 2014)

*Scramble of the session:
F2 L' U2 L' U2 F2 L' F2 R' D2 B L D R2 D' L U R D' F*
alg.cubing.net

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Speedsolve / fast linear solve:

y' z'
B2 U r B' F2 R F' (R' r') F (10)
R U' R' U2 R' U R2 U (R' M') U R (12)
U R U R' U R U2 R' (8)
U' M U2 M' U2 M' U M' U' M' U2 M U2 (13)
alg.cubing.net

43 STM.

Long FB, but the rest is pretty decent.


----------



## CheesecakeCuber (Oct 15, 2014)

F2 L' U2 L' U2 F2 L' F2 R' D2 B L D R2 D' L U R D' F

Inspec: y'
FB: U D' l2 D U' F' (6)
SB: M U' r' U R2 U2 r U2 R U' R' (11)
CMLL: (U') R U R' U' R' F R F' (9)
LSE: M' U M U' M' U M2 U M' U2 M' (11)
stm: 37meh


----------



## GuRoux (Oct 15, 2014)

F2 L' U2 L' U2 F2 L' F2 R' D2 B L D R2 D' L U R D' F

y x2
B2 E2 F' (3)
r' U' r U2 r U r' U' R U2 r U r' (13)
U2 R U R' U R U L' U R' U L' (12)
M2 U' M' U' M' U M U2 M U' M2 (11)

STM: 39


----------



## maps600 (Oct 15, 2014)

F2 L' U2 L' U2 F2 L' F2 R' D2 B L D R2 D' L U R D' F

y x2
B2 E2 F' (3)
r' U' R U R U2 r U r2 U' R (11)
U' R' U' R U2 L' U R' U' L U' R (12)
U M2 U2 M' U' M2 U2 M' (8)
34 STM. Pretty lucky.

http://alg.cubing.net/?setup=F2_L-_...L_U-_R_//_(12)
U_M2-_U2_M-_U-_M2-_U2_M-_//_(8)


----------



## irontwig (Oct 15, 2014)

R2 U2 B2 L U R' F2 R F B' R2 B R' B U2 F' L' U' R' U L2 U' R U F U2 B D F' (29)

R2 U2 B2 L [First block]
U R' F2 R F B' R B' [Second block/Pseudo F2L]
B R B R' B U2 F' L.F U2 B D F' [Leaving three corners, or with the insertion included; CMLL+LSE]

.=L2 U' R' U L2 U' R U

Rouxesque enough?

Edit: Apparently doing CMLL is better, but requires two insertions, and I couldn't be bothered:

R2 U2 [@1] B2 L U R' F2 R F B2 R D R D' R' F'
Insert at @1: U' D L2 U D' B2
After the 1st insertion: R2 U D L2 U D' L U R' F2 R [@2] F B2 R D R D' R' F'
Insert at @2: R' F2 B2 L B' L' F2 B2 R B
Fewest moves: 24. 8 moves cancelled
The final solution: R2 U D L2 U D' L U R' B2 L B' L' F2 B2 R B' F R D R D' R' F'


----------



## cowabunga (Oct 15, 2014)

F2 L' U2 L' U2 F2 L' F2 R' D2 B L D R2 D' L U R D' F


x2 y'
F2 U2 F B U2 B
M U' r' U2 R2 U r U2
R U r' U2 R' F R F'
M U' M' u' M2 u' M' u2 M'
31STM
Void solve


----------



## pinser (Oct 15, 2014)

F2 L' U2 L' U2 F2 L' F2 R' D2 B L D R2 D' L U R D' F

z2 y
B2 E2 F' // FB (3)
r' U' R U R U2 r' U' r2 U R' //SB (11)
x' U L' U' R U L U' L' U E2 M E2 //CMLL+LSE (12)
Total = 26STM

I looked a jarcs solution for FB, then modified it. Does that count as cheating?


----------



## qaz (Oct 15, 2014)

Renslay said:


> *Scramble of the session:
> F2 L' U2 L' U2 F2 L' F2 R' D2 B L D R2 D' L U R D' F*
> alg.cubing.net
> 
> ...



z2 y
B2 E2 F'
R' r' U' R2 U' r U r2 U'
R2 U R' U' R' F R F'
U M' U2 M2 U' M U2

27 STM lol

E: oh ass someone already found a similar solution...


----------



## Renslay (Oct 28, 2014)

*Scramble of the session:
F2 L2 F2 U2 R2 D' R2 D' L2 B2 F L D' U' B' F U' B2 U' L'*
alg.cubing.net

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Speedsolve / fast linear solve:

x2
(M' R') u U2 r' B (6)
R U R r U' R' U2 R2 U' (M R) U2 M' U' r' (15)
R' D R U' R U' R' U R' D' r (11)
U' M' U2 M' U M U' M' U2 M' U' M' U2 M' U2 (15)
alg.cubing.net

47 STM. Decent solve.


----------



## irontwig (Oct 28, 2014)

F L' R2 B' D R' F U' L2 F2 U' R' F [Blocks]
D' L' D R D' L2 D' M2 D L' D' M D2 R L [The rest (three comms with cancellations)] (28s)

More orthodox, but longer (in htm) this week.


----------



## Renslay (Nov 1, 2014)

*Scramble of the session:
L2 F2 D2 R D2 R' U2 R' D2 B2 L F D F R' D U2 R F R2*
alg.cubing.net

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Speedsolve / fast linear solve:

z
U2 B2 U r' U2 M F (7)
R' U2 R U R U (M' r) U *R'* (10)
*R'* U' R' F R F' R U' R' U2 R (11-1)
U' M' U M' U M U M' U M U2 M U' M' U2 M2 U2 M' (18)
alg.cubing.net

45 STM.

Pretty good start, long LSE. So here is a better LSE after a little search:
U' M U' M' U' M U' M' U' M' U2 M U' (13)

Or if the second block ended with r' instead of R' (although we lose the cancellation):
U2 M U' M' U' M U' M U2 M2 U' M' (12)


----------



## pinser (Nov 1, 2014)

L2 F2 D2 R D2 R' U2 R' D2 B2 L F D F R' D U2 R F R2

x' z'
B L D' L2 E' //FB (5)
x' z' U' R2 U' r U' R U R //SB (9)
y2 R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 L R //CMLL (10)
U' M U' M U' M' U2 M' U2//LSE (9)
Total = 32STM


----------



## Renslay (Nov 1, 2014)

pinser said:


> L2 F2 D2 R D2 R' U2 R' D2 B2 L F D F R' D U2 R F R2
> 
> x' z'
> B L D' L2 E' //FB (5)
> ...



Nice solve!

Also, there is a cancellation...


----------



## GuRoux (Nov 7, 2014)

L2 F2 D2 R D2 R' U2 R' D2 B2 L F D F R' D U2 R F R2

y x' 
U2 r' U R' F r B2 R B' (9)
R U' R U' M U' r2 U2 r U2 R2 U R (13)
L U' R' U L' U R U R' U r (11)
U M2 U M' U2 M U M U2 M U2 (11)

stm: 44


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Nov 11, 2014)

U' F L2 U' R' F' B' U F L2 F2 R' B2 L B2 U2 D2 R F2 R'

y' 
u R' U' M F' Best first block I ever saw/made (5)
M2 U r U B' R2 B M U2 r U r' Second Block (12)
(Don't know this CMLL case) U' FRUR'U'F' T perm (21)
M' U2 M' U2 M U' M' U M' U2 M' U' M2 U' (LSE)
x' U2 M2 U2 M2 (Half a Dot) (18)

56 STM 
Bad 2-Look CMLL is bad but the case on lubixcube.com's cmlls has the same movecount. Huh.
Also It was a sub 20 solve but stupid Cstimer didn't stop so its a 20.01


----------



## maps600 (Nov 11, 2014)

L2 F2 D2 R D2 R' U2 R' D2 B2 L F D F R' D U2 R F R2

y' // inspection
D2 F' L2 F M2 U2 B // first block (7)
M2 U R' U' r U r' U' R' U R U' R' U R // second block (15)
U x' U' R U L' U2 R' U2 r // CMLL (9)
r' U' R U M' U' R' U R U' // LSE (10)

41 STM. That was... interesting...


----------



## pewpewrawr (Nov 15, 2014)

L2 F2 D2 R D2 R' U2 R' D2 B2 L F D F R' D U2 R F R2

z'
D2 F D' U2 B2 M' F R2 U' //9
x U2 R r U' r U' R' U' r2 U' M U2 R U' r' //15
U2 R U R' U R' F R F' R U2 r' //12
U2 M' U2 M U M U M2 U' M' U2 M' U' M2 U2 M' U2 M' //18
54 stm


----------



## 2180161 (Nov 15, 2014)

Note: I have a high move count
L2 F2 D2 R D2 R' U2 R' D2 B2 L F D F R' D U2 R F R2
x
FB: R' U M R U R' L' U L U2 M' F' U' M U' R U2 R' U M B (19-21 STM)
SB: U M' U R' U2 R' U R U R' B' R B R' U R U R' (16-18 STM)
CMLL: F R U R' U' F' U' Y-PERM
L6E:M' U2 M U' M' U2 R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U
Horrible Move-count i know, but thats the best ive got


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 15, 2014)

L2 F2 D2 R D2 R' U2 R' D2 B2 L F D F R' D U2 R F R2

eeh I'll try
F' L2 U F' L F U' M U2 M' //lol block
z' U L U2 L' U' L U L' U2 y' R U' R' U' R U R' y//lol 2nd block
U' R U' L' U R' U' L U//CMLL
M2 U' M U2 M' U M2 U2//L6E


----------



## h2f (Nov 15, 2014)

Scramble: B2 F2 R2 D' U2 L2 U' B2 D' L2 R2 F R' B D B2 D2 L' U' B' 

My FMC solution from weekly competition. I don't know well opposite blocks method but I've made it in this case. Lately I was playing around if I can force a skip, and make shorter solution. And I found a better one: from 38 stm (42 htm) to 32 stm (34 htm). 

y x D R2 U' Rw U' B R B2 R' F' // (10) FB with EO - I wanted to make 3x2x2 block and next to make f2l -1 follow up
Rw2 U R' U2 Rw2 U' R /// (7/17) I've notced easy SB but with opposite bottom
U M2 // (2/19) I put yellow/green on the bottom to force shorter LSE
R' U Rw U2 R2 F R F' Rw /// (9/28) CMLL
U M2 U' L2 // (4/32) LSE 

All - 32 stm, 34 htm.

alg.cubing.net


----------



## maps600 (Nov 15, 2014)

L2 F2 D2 R D2 R' U2 R' D2 B2 L F D F R' D U2 R F R2

y x
U r2 B' M F' R U r B // first block (9)
U' R r U R' U' R U R2 U' R2' U r U r' // second block (15)
U2' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' // CMLL (10)
U2 M U M' U' M U2 M U M2' U M' U2 M2' U2 M' //LSE (16)

50 STM


----------



## GuRoux (Nov 15, 2014)

maps600 said:


> L2 F2 D2 R D2 R' U2 R' D2 B2 L F D F R' D U2 R F R2
> 
> y x
> U r2 B' M F' R U r B // first block (9)
> ...



did you notice this is the same scramble as you did 4 days ago?


----------



## ottozing (Nov 16, 2014)

L2 F2 D2 R D2 R' U2 R' D2 B2 L F D F R' D U2 R F R2

x
U' D' R r F D' (Almost FB)
r2 U' M U' u2 R2 u2 (Fix FB + Make square)
R' U' M2 U2 R U' r' (SB)
f U R U' R' f' (CMLL)
M' U' M' (EO)
U2 M2 U M' U2 M (EP)


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Nov 16, 2014)

B2 L2 B' U2 R2 D2 B2 R2 B2 U2 F' L' R' U' R B2 L D' U B'
z
u F U2 R U' B (FB) 5
U' R U M R U' r U2 M2 R' U2 r' U' R (SB) 14 
R U R' U' R U L' U R' U' L (AUF'ed CMLL) 11
M2 U' M' U M' U' M' U2 M U' M2 U2 M' U2 M (EO) 15

45 STM not too shabby, first Roux solve in a couple of days. Practising OH ZZ.


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Nov 16, 2014)

2180161 said:


> Note: I have a high move count
> L2 F2 D2 R D2 R' U2 R' D2 B2 L F D F R' D U2 R F R2
> x
> FB: R' U M R U R' L' U L U2 M' F' U' M U' R U2 R' U M B (19-21 STM)
> ...



Hey dude I know about the movecount thing, I was there once, transferring from CFOP is hard, but try to do a lot of slow solves when "warming up" take as much time as you can to find every possible square and etc. choose the best one then stress on look-ahead from there.


----------



## pewpewrawr (Nov 16, 2014)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> B2 L2 B' U2 R2 D2 B2 R2 B2 U2 F' L' R' U' R B2 L D' U B'



i'm bored and there's no new scramble, so i'm gonna do yours.
your solution doesn't work btw, i tried to fix it but failed.

x' y
r' B2 R2 F r' U2 R B' //8
U2 r R U' M2 U2 R' U' R' U2 r' U' r //13
U R U R' U R U2 R' //8
M2 U M U M' U2 M' U2 M U M U2 M' U2 //14
43 stm


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Nov 16, 2014)

:/ I think I forgot to add a move to 2nd Block.


----------



## pewpewrawr (Nov 16, 2014)

your cmll alg don't work either :3


----------



## pewpewrawr (Nov 16, 2014)

h2f said:


> Scramble: B2 F2 R2 D' U2 L2 U' B2 D' L2 R2 F R' B D B2 D2 L' U' B'



don't mind me, just stealing another scramble. example solves help me with move count.

z' x2
D B' U' F' r' B' U2 B2 //8
U R U r2 U R U R M U2 R U' R' //13
U' R U R' U R U r' F R' F' r //12
U' M' U2 M U' M U' M2 U M' U2 M' U M2 U2 M' U2 //17
50 stm


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Nov 16, 2014)

pewpewrawr said:


> don't mind me, just stealing another scramble. example solves help me with move count.
> 
> z' x2
> D B' U' F' r' B' U2 B2 //8
> ...



z'
F U2 R' E' B' r B' // 7
R U M U2 M2 U' R2 U2 R' U M' U2 r' U' r // 15
U2 R U R' U L' U R U' l U2 R'// 13
U M' U M' U M U' M U2 M' U2 M' U x' M2 U2 M2 // 16

51 stm ;-; that second block killed me solve m8


----------



## pewpewrawr (Nov 16, 2014)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> z'
> F U2 R' E' B' r B' // 7
> *R'* U M U2 M2 U' R2 U2 R' U M' U2 r' U' r // 15
> U2 R U R' U L' U R U' l U2 R'// 13
> ...



fixed your second block but your lse doesn't work, see. i always check my solutions on there before i post them.

not a bad second block, 15 moves is still good for a speedsolve.

edit: here's another scramble:
D2 U2 F2 L D2 B2 R F2 R' D2 R2 F L2 U L' R' F2 D U F2

z' x2
r F' U2 F2 B' M' U R2 B' //9
r U2 r' U' r U' R2 U' R' U2 R U2 R' U R //15
U' R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' //10
M' U2 M U M' U' M2 U M' U2 M' U M' U2 M' U2 M2 //17
51 stm


----------



## pewpewrawr (Nov 17, 2014)

L U' F R2 D' R F2 U B2 D' F R2 U2 F' R2 F2 D2 R2 D2 L2 F'

z
F2 R E2 R' U' R' U //7
x' R' U' M2 U r U' R2 U R' U' R U2 R' U' R //15
U F U R U' R' U F' U' R' F' r //12
U M' U' M U M2 U M' U2 M U M //12
46 stm


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Nov 17, 2014)

Do I have to scramble with a specific color because every time I check the site it never works for me.


----------



## maps600 (Nov 18, 2014)

GuRoux said:


> did you notice this is the same scramble as you did 4 days ago?



LOL i noticed it right before i read your comment  im too cool


----------



## mDiPalma (Nov 18, 2014)

I've practiced a bit of Roux lately.



pewpewrawr said:


> edit: here's another scramble:
> D2 U2 F2 L D2 B2 R F2 R' D2 R2 F L2 U L' R' F2 D U F2



U2 R B L U' x2 U L' U2 L D L' U' L D' U2 L2 R' U' L' // first block 19
U F2 R U2 R' U2 R' F2 U R' U' R' // second block 12
=31 htm, 28 stm



pewpewrawr said:


> L U' F R2 D' R F2 U B2 D' F R2 U2 F' R2 F2 D2 R2 D2 L2 F'



F2 U' B U' L2 R U' R U L' B R B R' B // first block 15
L U' R' U L' U' R U R2 U R2 U' // second block 12
z' R' U' R y R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2 U' // CMLL 13
=38 htm, 37 stm


----------



## pewpewrawr (Nov 18, 2014)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> Do I have to scramble with a specific color because every time I check the site it never works for me.



no, it should work no matter how you scramble it.
the site always scrambles with green front and white top, though.



mDiPalma said:


> I've practiced a bit of Roux lately.



your first block uses too many moves n00b :^)


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 18, 2014)

mDiPalma said:


> I've practiced a bit of Roux lately



Wow, L6E skips! TEACH ME YOUR SECRET!!1!one!!1111one!!


----------



## pewpewrawr (Nov 18, 2014)

B2 L2 D2 F' D2 U2 R2 F' L2 U2 F D F' D' F' U2 R D' L U F'

y x'
B F u R' U2 r2 F' //7
F R F' U' R2 U r' U' R U R U2 R' U R //15
U' R U R' U R U r' F R' F' r //12
M' U' M U' M2 U' M' U2 M U M U2 M U2 M2 //15
49 stm


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Nov 18, 2014)

pewpewrawr said:


> L U' F R2 D' R F2 U B2 D' F R2 U2 F' R2 F2 D2 R2 D2 L2 F'
> 
> z
> F2 R E2 R' U' R' U //7
> ...



I'll just take that scramble.

z2 y
R2 U' r U' B R U' M F' // 9 meh
r2 U M U' M' r U R r U' R F R F' U2 M2 U' R' // 18 ((
U2 x U R' U' L U2 R U2 r' // 9
U' M' U M' U M' U2 M U' M2 U2 M U2 M' // 14

BOO meh FIRST AND WORST SECOND BLOCK BUT BEST I COULD FIND ;-;
50 stm (((

http://alg.cubing.net/?title=T-Perm...9
U-_M-_U_M-_U_M-_U2_M_U-_M2_U2_M_U2_M-_//_14


----------



## pewpewrawr (Nov 18, 2014)

ya that's a tough second block, you could also do this:
R2 U' R U' R U r' U' r2 U2 R' U R //13

i doubt i would have seen that in a speedsolve though.


----------



## GuRoux (Nov 18, 2014)

pewpewrawr said:


> B2 L2 D2 F' D2 U2 R2 F' L2 U2 F D F' D' F' U2 R D' L U F'
> 
> y x'
> B F u R' U2 r2 F' //7
> ...



same scramble: B2 L2 D2 F' D2 U2 R2 F' L2 U2 F D F' D' F' U2 R D' L U F'

y
L (D2 U) (r M') B R2 U F' [9]
U' R' U r U R U R U R U M U' M2 U R' [16] Look at all those R U!
U' R U' L' U R' U' L [8]
M2 U' M' U' M U' M U2 M U' M' U2 M' [13]

STM: 46


----------



## pewpewrawr (Nov 19, 2014)

bored again so here's another one:

F D' F B2 R' B' R2 B2 R' F2 R2 U' B2 U' F2 U L2 D B2 U'

x y'
F' D' F' M' r B' M2 F //8
U' R' U r' U' r' U' r U2 r U2 r' U' r //14
U' R' U R2 D r' U2 r D' R2 U' R //12
U M' U2 M U' M' U M' U2 M' U M' //12
46 stm



GuRoux said:


> Look at all those R U!



i wish all second blocks were like that.


----------



## mDiPalma (Nov 19, 2014)

pewpewrawr said:


> GuRoux said:
> 
> 
> > Look at all those R U!
> ...




they can be. 




GuRoux said:


> scramble: B2 L2 D2 F' D2 U2 R2 F' L2 U2 F D F' D' F' U2 R D' L U F'



x2 y U L' F' U F L2 U R2 U' R' B' R' L U L' y // first block 15
U2 R U R U' R' U2 R' U2 R U' R2 U R U2 R2 U R2 // second block, CMLL, L6E 18
=33 htm (porkynator would be proud)


----------



## pewpewrawr (Nov 19, 2014)

your first block is still ****. git gud ******.


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Nov 19, 2014)

F D' F B2 R' B' R2 B2 R' F2 R2 U' B2 U' F2 U L2 D B2 U'

y 
R U M F' R U' M2 B // 8
U' R' U2 R' M' U R' B' R' B R U r' U' r // 15 
U' R' (F R U' R' U' R U R' F' (R U R' U') R' F R F') R // 20
M U' M' U M2 U M' U2 M' U M' U2 M' U2 // 14


bleh cmll and second block 57 (((((


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Nov 19, 2014)

mDiPalma said:


> they can be.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Senpai teach me the ways of the LSE skips 
Your blocks are long but dat movecount tho.


----------



## Renslay (Nov 19, 2014)

*Scramble of the session:
F2 R U2 R2 B2 L' D2 R U2 R2 U' L' D F' R' D U' B' U'*
alg.cubing.net

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Speedsolve / fast linear solve:

y2 x'
R' u' M r' B' (M' R') F' r' F' (10)
R2 U M U M2 U r U' M U2 r U R' (13)
U R U' L' U R' U L U L' U L (12)
M' U M' U M U' M2 U M U2 M' (11)
alg.cubing.net

46 STM.


----------



## pewpewrawr (Nov 19, 2014)

Renslay said:


> F2 R U2 R2 B2 L' D2 R U2 R2 U' L' D F' R' D U' B' U'



z' x'
R' D U B2 M F U F' U //9
x M2 U' r' U' R2 U R U2 R' U' R U r' //13
U' F R U R' U' F' //7
M U' M' U' M' U M2 U' M' //9
38 stm

cmll and lse were lucky


----------



## TDM (Nov 19, 2014)

Renslay said:


> F2 R U2 R2 B2 L' D2 R U2 R2 U' L' D F' R' D U' B' U'


x' // Inspection
R' U2 R2 r' d' [L' r'] F // F2B-1 (7/7)
U2 R' U R' U2 B // F2B-2 (6/13)
U2 R2 r U r' U R2 // F2B-3 (7/20)
U R U2 R' U r // F2B-4 (6/26)
L U2 L' U' L U' L' U2 R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' // 2lCMLL (21/47)
M2 U M' U M' // EO (5/52)
U2 M2 U // ULUR (3/55)
M U2 M' U2 M2 U2 // EP (6/61)

yay efficiency


----------



## GG (Nov 20, 2014)

F2 R U2 R2 B2 L' D2 R U2 R2 U' L' D F' R' D U' B' U'

y U R2 B' // square [3/3]
R' F R U' F2 // FB [5/11]
M' U2 M2 U' M' R2 U M' U R2 U' R' U R U' // i-square [15/26]
R U2 R' U' R U R' // F2B [7/33]
R U R' U' R' F R F' // CMLL [8/41]
U M' U' M' U2 M' U' M2 U2 // LSE [9/50]

meh. i guess im not that bad at roux maybe ;3


----------



## mDiPalma (Nov 20, 2014)

Renslay said:


> Scramble of the session:
> F2 R U2 R2 B2 L' D2 R U2 R2 U' L' D F' R' D U' B' U'



B' D' U2 R' F' L' D U' (U F' D F U' F' D') F R L2 U L // first block with insertion (18)
R2 U R (F U F' U F U2 F') R2 // second block with sune CMLL (11)
// L6E skip (0)
=29 htm


----------



## maps600 (Nov 20, 2014)

F2 R U2 R2 B2 L' D2 R U2 R2 U' L' D F' R' D U' B' U'
y z // inspection
B r' U F' E' R' U' F2 // first block (8)
U' R' U R2 U r U R' U' R2 U R U2 r' U' r // second block (16)
R' U' R' F R F' R U' R' U2 R // CMLL (11) 
U2 M U M U M' U M' U' M U2 M' U M2 U2 M U2 M // LSE (18)

53 STM

Edit: critiques for the LSE?


----------



## mDiPalma (Nov 20, 2014)

maps600 said:


> Edit: critiques for the LSE?



Don't have a cube with me, but a lot of the time you can cancel the first few moves of your LSE with the last few moves of the CMLL by using wide turns.

And for Fewest Moves solves, where you get multiple tries and time to think, you can always positively affect the LSE during earlier steps.


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Nov 20, 2014)

mDiPalma said:


> Don't have a cube with me, but a lot of the time you can cancel the first few moves of your LSE with the last few moves of the CMLL by using wide turns.
> 
> And for Fewest Moves solves, where you get multiple tries and time to think, you can always positively affect the LSE during earlier steps.



examples on alg.cubing.net?


----------



## mDiPalma (Nov 21, 2014)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> examples on alg.cubing.net?





maps600 said:


> F2 R U2 R2 B2 L' D2 R U2 R2 U' L' D F' R' D U' B' U'
> y z // inspection
> B r' U F' E' R' U' F2 // first block (8)
> U' R' U R2 U r U R' U' R2 U R U2 r' U' r // second block (16)
> ...



I'm not good at Roux, but one thing that you should try to notice is easy LSE EO cases that come up before LSE. In this solve, for example, after your second block, you are left with a 3-move EO (which is much better than the awkward EO case that you actually ended up getting).

So you have two better alternatives:
1) do EO right now, before you do an EO-safe CMLL alg (like COLL for example)
2) do a COLL alg right now, followed by a 3-move EO later on

Pick whichever of the two options would allow you to cancel a move with either
1) the end of the second block
2) the COLL
or 3) the EP step

so for example:
F2 R U2 R2 B2 L' D2 R U2 R2 U' L' D F' R' D U' B' U'
y z // *YOUR* inspection
B r' U F' E' R' U' F2 // *YOUR* first block (8)
U' R' U R2 U r U R' U' R2 U R U2 r' U' r // *YOUR* second block (16)
U L B' U' L2 U' B U B' L2 U B l' U M'// *MY* COLL and EO (15)
U D L2 D' M2 D L2 D' // *MY* edges (8)

so, that's an easy way to shave off 6 stm, or 13 htm

But Roux is NOT an inherently efficient method. Stock Roux method is highly restrictive, the order of steps doesn't lend itself to half-decent cancellations, and the moveset is gross, to put it gently.


----------



## GuRoux (Nov 21, 2014)

F2 R U2 R2 B2 L' D2 R U2 R2 U' L' D F' R' D U' B' U'

z' y'
U2 R U' R D' r U r' B (9)
r U' R2 U M' R' U R2 r' U r U' R' (13)
R' U' R U' R' U F' U F R (10)
U' M U' M U' M U2 M' U M' U2 M2 (12)

stm: 44


----------



## TDM (Nov 21, 2014)

F2 R U2 R2 B2 L' D2 R U2 R2 U' L' D F' R' D U' B' U'

x y // Inspection
R D2 f' // F2B-1 (3/3)
R U2 L' U' L U r' F' // F2B-2 (8/11)
U R' U' R2 r U' r' U' R' U2 R' // F2B-3 (11/22)
R' U' R U2 R' U' r // F2B-4 (7/29)
r U' L' D L U r' B' U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' // 2lCMLL (22/51)
M' U' M U' M' U' M // EO (7/58)
U' M U2 M // ULUR (4/62)
U M2 U2 M U2 M // EP (6/68)

Well that was a failed attempt at being less efficient, but obviously 2-look CMLL didn't help. Does anyone have a better solution for that F2B-2 and -3?


----------



## pewpewrawr (Nov 24, 2014)

in the sticky it says we should post a scramble for the next person, does that mean we should change the way we do things in this thread?


----------



## qaz (Nov 25, 2014)

TDM said:


> F2 R U2 R2 B2 L' D2 R U2 R2 U' L' D F' R' D U' B' U'
> 
> x y // Inspection
> R D2 f' // F2B-1 (3/3)
> ...


12-move (pseudo) F2B solution I found:
x2 B2 D2 M' U' R B'
U' r2 U r U R2

For your F2B-2: R' F R U' F2
For your F2B-3 (also solves F2B-4): R2 U' R2 U' r U r' U' R U' r


----------



## TDM (Nov 25, 2014)

qaz said:


> 12-move (pseudo) F2B solution I found:
> x2 B2 D2 M' U' R B'
> U' r2 U r U R2
> 
> ...


I can't do pseudblocks in speedsolves, but I really like your F2B things. Thanks.


----------



## Renslay (Nov 27, 2014)

*Scramble of the session:
D F' U2 R B2 U R' B U L D2 F D2 B D2 F' U2 B' R2 B*
alg.cubing.net

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Speedsolve / fast linear solve:

y M' (u' U') R' U2 M2 F (7)
r U' M U2 R' U' r' M U M' U2 r' U' R (14)
U R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' (10)
M' U M U' M' U' M' U M2 U' (10)
alg.cubing.net

41 STM.


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 27, 2014)

D F' U2 R B2 U R' B U L D2 F D2 B D2 F' U2 B' R2 B

D L D' B' F' U F2//weird first block
L2 U' R2 U M U M' B U2 B' U' M U r U' R'//CFOP-ish 2nd block
r' U R U2' L' R' U R U' L U2//CMLL
M' U2 M U2 M U M2 U2 M' U F2 M' F2 M//L6E


----------



## TDM (Nov 27, 2014)

D F' U2 R B2 U R' B U L D2 F D2 B D2 F' U2 B' R2 B

x' // Inspection
D' F D2 // F2B-1 (3/3)
U R U' B2 // F2B-2 (4/7)
R U R U M' U R U [R M'] // F2B-3 (9/13)
U R U' M' U r' // F2B-4 (6/19)
U2 R' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' R // CMLL (who cares about movecount anyway)
U' M' U' M' U' M' U M' // EO (8/??)
U' M2 // ULUR (2/??)
U M U2 M' U2 // EP (5/??)


----------



## pewpewrawr (Nov 27, 2014)

Renslay said:


> D F' U2 R B2 U R' B U L D2 F D2 B D2 F' U2 B' R2 B



y
M' E r2 U2 R' F //6
R r U R' U R' M' U2 R U' R' //11
U2 R' F R F' U2 F' U2 F //9
M U M U' M U' M' U2 M U M2 U2 M U2 M2 //15
41 stm
alg.cubing.net


----------



## pdilla (Nov 28, 2014)

D F' U2 R B2 U R' B U L D2 F D2 B D2 F' U2 B' R2 B

x // inspection
F2 L F U F' D' // B1
x' M' U2 M2 U2 Rw' U R U2 R U Rw U' R' // B2
U' x U R' U' L U2 R U2 Rw' // CMLL
U' M U' M // EO
U2 M U2 M' U // LSE
alg.cubing.net

37 STM

That 2nd block, man...


----------



## MarcelP (Nov 28, 2014)

Second solve of the day. I average 35 - 40 so a 23 seconds solve was nice. I reconstructed to see if I made less moves than normal. To my surprise even with one step corners (I know only two step and this was lucky) I have waaay too much moves..

23.39+ F' D2 R2 F L2 F R2 U2 R2 B R2 D' F' L2 R D' R2 D' F2 R U'

x' z' //inspection red on U white on F
U2 B x' L2 U x' M R2 U M' U2 L U' //LB *(12)*
x U R U R U R' U R U' R' U' R M' U' M U2 R U' R' //RB *(32)*
F (R U R' U')3 F' // Corners *(46)*
U' M U M' U M U' M' //Correct bad edges *(54)*
M2 U M2 U' M2 U2 M U2 M *(63)*

It's clearly my block building that is very ineffcient. I would love to see some reconstructs of the blocks from you guys on this scramble with white on D and blue on L.


----------



## pdilla (Nov 28, 2014)

MarcelP said:


> I would love to see some reconstructs of the blocks from you guys on this scramble with white on D and blue on L.



Gosh I really want to take a stab at it, but this isn't really the proper thread for this kind of request. Although I'm not exactly sure where you could post such a thing...


























o*.*O _pssst!!_


Spoiler






MarcelP said:


> F' D2 R2 F L2 F R2 U2 R2 B R2 D' F' L2 R D' R2 D' F2 R U'




U' L' F U2 L' F' // B1
x' R' U' R U R2 U R U2 Rw U R' // B2

_sorry, couldn't resist!_ 

No, but really this isn't the right thread...


----------



## MarcelP (Nov 28, 2014)

pdilla said:


> o*.*O _pssst!!_
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Thanks. I have to scramble with yellow on top but it helps..


----------



## pdilla (Nov 28, 2014)

np. Play around with the various block building that the cubers here do. It's a great way to learn new and interesting ways to build.


----------



## mDiPalma (Nov 30, 2014)

MarcelP said:


> 23.39+ F' D2 R2 F L2 F R2 U2 R2 B R2 D' F' L2 R D' R2 D' F2 R U'




B' L2 R B' F D B' R U' R U R2 L' D' L U L' D R B L x' y z // first block (21)
R' U' R' U R U' R' U R2 U' R // second block (11)


I would do the first 2 blocks like that. It leads to a very good CMLL and LSE.


----------



## CheesecakeCuber (Nov 30, 2014)

D F' U2 R B2 U R' B U L D2 F D2 B D2 F' U2 B' R2 B

Inspec: y' x' 
FB: U M2 B R' U M F
SB: R2 U M U M' R2 U' R' M' U2 r' M U' r
CMLL: U R' U2 R' D' R U2 R' D R2
LSE: U M' U' M U M' U M' U M' U2 M U2 M2 U M U2 M' U2 M2


----------



## Renslay (Nov 30, 2014)

*Scramble of the session:
R2 D L2 F' R' U R' L2 F' D2 R' D2 R' L2 D2 L D2 F2 L U2*
alg.cubing.net

(I'll give my solution later, when I find some time...)


----------



## TDM (Nov 30, 2014)

Renslay said:


> R2 D L2 F' R' U R' L2 F' D2 R' D2 R' L2 D2 L D2 F2 L U2


y2 // Inspection
U' B D' // F2B-1 (3/3)
U2 R' U R U' R' r' F // F2B-2 (8/11)
R U' r U R' // F2B-3 (5/16)
U r' U M' U' R U' R' U' R // F2B-4 (10/26)
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F2 R2 U' R' // CMLL (13/39)
M' U2 M' U2 M U' M' // EO (7/46)
U' M' U2 M U M2 // ULUR (6/52)
U M2 // EP (2/54)

Horrible LSE. I think I remember someone giving me a better alg for that F2B-4, but I can't find it; does anyone have a good solution for it?


----------



## MarcelP (Nov 30, 2014)

Renslay said:


> *Scramble of the session:
> R2 D L2 F' R' U R' L2 F' D2 R' D2 R' L2 D2 L D2 F2 L U2*
> alg.cubing.net
> 
> (I'll give my solution later, when I find some time...)[/Q]



y' // Inspection
R B2 F' U L D2 U2 R' x' F U F' // FB *(12)*
U' R' U' R U R2 U' R' U2 R' U2 R U M2 r' U' r // SB *(17)*
U2 F' r U R' U' L' U L // Place corners (9)
U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' // Orient corners *(15)*
M' U M U M' U' M // Fix bad edges (7)
U M U2 M U M2 U M' U2 M2 U M' //LSE *(12)* = *(67) *

Yeah.. I suck


----------



## mDiPalma (Nov 30, 2014)

Renslay said:


> *Scramble of the session:
> R2 D L2 F' R' U R' L2 F' D2 R' D2 R' L2 D2 L D2 F2 L U2*



premove x' D2 // apply either before scramble or after the solution (1)

U' F L' D' * U R2 F' D x // first block (8)
L B' U' B L' U' L U2 L2 U // second block (10)
L D' L U L' D L // CMLL (7)

* = M D2 M' D2 // LSE (4)

=30 STM

alg.cubing.net

I have some mad food poisoning tho LOL


----------



## pewpewrawr (Dec 1, 2014)

Renslay said:


> R2 D L2 F' R' U R' L2 F' D2 R' D2 R' L2 D2 L D2 F2 L U2



x y
B u U R' u R' B U' //8
x' U M2 U' M' U' R U R2 U' M2 U R' //12
U R U2 R' U2 R' F R F' //9
U2 M' U' M' U' M' U2 M' U M' U2 M2 U2 M' //14
43 stm
alg.cubing.net


----------



## Randomno (Dec 1, 2014)

Renslay said:


> *Scramble of the session:
> R2 D L2 F' R' U R' L2 F' D2 R' D2 R' L2 D2 L D2 F2 L U2*
> alg.cubing.net



z2
U' L2 B U R U R' U' R U R' U' R U2 y' R U' R' y R U' R' U' R U R' U2 R U y' L' U' L y // F2B 1

That's all I can be bothered to do...


----------



## CheesecakeCuber (Dec 1, 2014)

R2 D L2 F' R' U R' L2 F' D2 R' D2 R' L2 D2 L D2 F2 L U2

Inspec: y'
FB: U' R u' M' U' M2 F' (7)
SB: U2 R2 U' r U r' U' R2 U M U2 R' U R (14)
CMLL: U L' U R U' L U R' (8)
LSE: U' M' U M' U2 M' U' M U2 M2 U M' U2 M (14)
43 STM


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 1, 2014)

R2 D L2 F' R' U R' L2 F' D2 R' D2 R' L2 D2 L D2 F2 L U2
U' F D' x' L' U' R U R'//FB
U L U' L U L' B L' B' U' M x U R' U L F2 //SB
U' R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 r'//CMLL
U M U' M2 U M U2 M' U2 M2//L6E


----------



## h2f (Dec 1, 2014)

y x' L' U2 D B' r B' R' U' F2 // FB (9)
r U R2 U' r' M U M' U2 r' U' r // SB (12/21)
U R U R' U R U' R D R' U' R D' R2 // CMLL C4 (14/35)
U' M' U M' // EO (4/39)
U M2 // (2/41
U' M2 U2 M' U2 M// (6/47)

alg.cubing.net


----------



## TDM (Dec 1, 2014)

Randomno said:


> z2
> U' L2 B U R U R' U' R U R' U' R U2 y' R U' R' y R U' R' U' R U R' U2 R U y' L' U' L y // F2B 1


Doesn't work.


----------



## Randomno (Dec 1, 2014)

TDM said:


> Doesn't work.



Not surprised, I suck at turning and logging moves. Probably only a minor mistake somewhere, but I don't think its worth finding.


----------



## pdilla (Dec 2, 2014)

Renslay said:


> *Scramble of the session:
> R2 D L2 F' R' U R' L2 F' D2 R' D2 R' L2 D2 L D2 F2 L U2*



R2 D L2 F' R' U R' L2 F' D2 R' D2 R' L2 D2 L D2 F2 L U2

z' y' // inspection
R U2 R F R2 D' R B2 // LB
Rw R U' Rw U M2 U' // 2x2x2
R' Rw2 U R // RB
F' L' U' L U F // CLL
M' U' M' U' M' U2 M U' M' // EO (ELL pure2flip)
U' M2 U' M U2 M' // EP
U' // AUF
alg.cubing.net

41 STM


----------



## JediJupiter (Dec 3, 2014)

got a pb with this scramble yesterday
D' F2 L2 U' F2 L2 B2 U2 F2 U F2 R U2 L B' R' L' D2 L U' B' U'

M' E' S' //first block
z' x2 R U R2 M U' r2 U r2 U2 r' U R //second
U F R U R' U' F' //dat CMLL
M' U' M' U M' U M U M' U M' U2 M U M' U2 M' U2 M2//
41 htm


----------



## Renslay (Dec 3, 2014)

*Scramble of the session:
F2 L B2 U B' U' F U R' U2 L2 B R2 B L2 B U2 R2 L2 F'*
alg.cubing.net

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Speedsolve / fast linear solve:

y z'
E2 R u2 r B r2 B (7)
U2 R' U r U M' U' R U' M' U' r (12)
U r U' r' U2 R2 B' R' B R' (10)
M' U M' U2 M' U M U' M' U2 M U' M2 U2 (14)
alg.cubing.net

43 STM.


----------



## TDM (Dec 3, 2014)

Renslay said:


> F2 L B2 U B' U' F U R' U2 L2 B R2 B L2 B U2 R2 L2 F'


x2 y' // Inspection
R' u' // F2B-1 (2/2)
R2 U r F' // F2B-2 (4/6)
r2 U' R' U' R' U2 r U R2 // F2B-3 (9/15)
U M2 R U' R' // F2B-4 (5/20)
l' U2 L U L' U L // CMLL (7/27)
M' U M' U' M' // EO (5/32)
U2 M' U2 M U' M2 // ULUR (6/38)
U' M U2 M' U2 // EP (5/43)

Lucky I got a short CMLL, because usually it's CMLL that ruins my movecount.


----------



## h2f (Dec 3, 2014)

Renslay said:


> *Scramble of the session:
> F2 L B2 U B' U' F U R' U2 L2 B R2 B L2 B U2 R2 L2 F'*
> .



y' B2 R2 r U' B' r' U2 R' F // FB (9) 
M R2 U2 r' U' R U' M' U r U2 R2 F R F'// SB (15)
R U2 R' U' R U' R2' U2' R U R' U R // CMLL (13) 
U M U M' U M U M// (8)
U M' U2 M'// (4)
U M U2 M U2 (5)

Stm:54 

alg.cubing.net


----------



## GuRoux (Dec 3, 2014)

F2 L B2 U B' U' F U R' U2 L2 B R2 B L2 B U2 R2 L2 F'
y'
R U2 r' U F2 U' B (7)
U2 R2 U2 R' U r2 U2 r2 U2 r U r' U' r (14)
U2 x U R' U' L U2 R U2 r' (9)
M U M' U2 M' U' M' U' M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 U2 M' U2 M (19)
stm: 49


----------



## pdilla (Dec 4, 2014)

Renslay said:


> Scramble of the session: F2 L B2 U B' U' F U R' U2 L2 B R2 B L2 B U2 R2 L2 F'



z // inspection
F U' L2 U F2 U F' U2 // LB
y x R' U M U R2 U2 R U2 Rw U' Rw' // RB
R U R' U R U' R' U R U2 R' // CLL
U' M U M' U2 M' U' M' // EO
U2 M2 // EP
alg.cubing.net

40 STM


----------



## pewpewrawr (Dec 4, 2014)

Renslay said:


> F2 L B2 U B' U' F U R' U2 L2 B R2 B L2 B U2 R2 L2 F'



x' y
R' u' R2 E' r2 U2 r B' //8
U R r U' r U' R' U' R' U2 r' U' r //13
U' R' F R F' r U R' //8
U' M U M' U M' U' M' U2 M' U M' U2 M U2 M2 //16
45 stm
alg.cubing.net


----------



## Renslay (Dec 5, 2014)

*Scramble of the session:
D R2 F2 D B2 D' R2 B2 F2 D2 F D B2 D2 R' F' L' R2 D R2*
alg.cubing.net

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Speedsolve / fast linear solve:

y2 z
u R u' U2 F' M' U' x (7)
M r' U' r U' R U' R U2 R' U r (12)
U l U R' D R U' R U' R2 D' R U l' (14)
U2 M' U' M' U2 M' U M U' M' U2 M' U M2 U' M2 U2 (17)
alg.cubing.net

50 STM. Good F2L, long CMLL + LSE. So, here is a better one, after a little search:

y2 z
u R u' U2 F' M' U' x (7)
M r' U' r U' r2 U M' U r' *U R* (12)
*R' U2* R U2 R B' R' B (8-3)
M U (2)
R' F R S R' F' R S' (8)
alg.cubing.net

34 STM.


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 5, 2014)

F2 L B2 U B' U' F U R' U2 L2 B R2 B L2 B U2 R2 L2 F'

F L' B2 U F'//FMC-ish first block
x' y U R2 U' r' U2 r' U' r R U R' U R U' R'//second block
U' R U' L' U R' U' L U F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F'//2 look CMLL
U' R U R' U' M' U R U' R' F2 M F2 U'//L6E

who cares about movecount lol

EDIT:
D R2 F2 D B2 D' R2 B2 F2 D2 F D B2 D2 R' F' L' R2 D R2

F R' F' D B2 L'//good 
x' z' U M2 R U' R'//square
U' R' U R U' R' U R U' R' U R//lol second block
U F R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' F' U//lol CMLL
M' U M' U2 M U M' U' M U2 M U M2 U M D2 M' D2 U//L6E


----------



## CheesecakeCuber (Dec 6, 2014)

D R2 F2 D B2 D' R2 B2 F2 D2 F D B2 D2 R' F' L' R2 D R2

Inspec: x'
FB: R' U M2 U' B D' 
SB: r' U R U' R U' r' U R U2 r M' U' r' U R 
CMLL: U2 R' U' R U' R' U2 R 
LSE: M U' M' U' M' U2 M' U M2 U M U2 M


----------



## pewpewrawr (Dec 7, 2014)

Renslay said:


> D R2 F2 D B2 D' R2 B2 F2 D2 F D B2 D2 R' F' L' R2 D R2



z' x2
F R2 U' B F R U' //7
x U2 R' U' R' U' R2 U' r' U' M' U' R //12
U2 R' U r' F2 R F' R' F2 R2 //10
U' M' U2 M' U' M' U' M U2 M U' M' U2 M //14
43 stm
alg.cubing.net


----------



## TDM (Dec 9, 2014)

Renslay said:


> D R2 F2 D B2 D' R2 B2 F2 D2 F D B2 D2 R' F' L' R2 D R2



Speedsolve:
y' z // Inspection
L D' r U2 r' // F2B-1 (5/5)
U R2 U [R' y] // F2B-2 (4/9)
M r2 U r2 U2 R U' R' // F2B-3 (8/17)
U R' U R U2 R' U R // F2B-4 (8/25)
U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' // CMLL (14/39)
U M U' M' U' M U' M' // EO (8/47)
U M' U2 M // ULUR (4/51)
U' M' U2 M // EP (4/55)

With more thinking during blocks:
y // Inspection
L' D2 F' D' // F2B-1 (4/4)
l F' r' F' // F2B-2 (4/8)
U r' U' R U R' F R2 F' // F2B-3 (9/17)
M2 r U R' // F2B-4 (4/21) (CMLL skip)
M2 U' M' U' M' // EO (5/26)
U' M' U2 M' U M2 // ULUR (6/32)
U M' U2 M' U2 // EP (5/37)


----------



## cowabunga (Dec 10, 2014)

D R2 F2 D B2 D' R2 B2 F2 D2 F D B2 D2 R' F' L' R2 D R2


x
F D' R' D' F' R2 U' F
R' U' M U' r2
F R' F' R U2 R U2 R'
U M U' M2 U M U r U2 M' U2


----------



## Renslay (Dec 14, 2014)

*Scramble of the session:
D F' R' D L' B' U2 F R2 U' L D2 R' B2 R' D2 L D2 R F2 R'*
alg.cubing.net


----------



## h2f (Dec 14, 2014)

Renslay said:


> *Scramble of the session:
> D F' R' D L' B' U2 F R2 U' L D2 R' B2 R' D2 L D2 R F2 R'*
> alg.cubing.net



y' x //
r2 U2 r' U F' U2 B U' B // FB (9)
R r U' R' U2 R2 U R U' R' U R U' r' // SB (14)
R2 D' R U2 R' D R U2 R // cmll
M U' M' // EO
U' M' U2 M'// 4b
U M2 //
U M U2 M' // l2e

stm 45

alg.cubing.net


----------



## TDM (Dec 14, 2014)

Renslay said:


> D F' R' D L' B' U2 F R2 U' L D2 R' B2 R' D2 L D2 R F2 R'


y2 z // Inspection
R' D' L2 B z' y2 // F2B-1 (4/4)
R r B' // F2B-2 (3/7)
U M' U M2 R' U' R' // F2B-3 (7/14)
U' R' U2 R U' R' U R // F2B-4 (8/22)
U' L' U R U' L U R' // CMLL (8/30)
U M' U' M U M' U' M // EO (8/38)
U' M U2 M' // ULUR (4/42)
U' M U2 M U2 M2 U2 // EP (7/49)


----------



## JediJupiter (Dec 16, 2014)

Renslay said:


> scramble of the session:
> D F' R' D L' B' U2 F R2 U' L D2 R' B2 R' D2 L D2 R F2 R'
> alg.cubing.net



y2 z' 
U' R u2 F' y2 F U l2 B2
U' r U M U R U2 M2 U2 L F L'
U2 L F' L' U' L F' L' U' F' U2 F
M' U' M U M' U M' U M U2 M U' M U2 M'
47 stm


----------



## pewpewrawr (Dec 19, 2014)

Renslay said:


> D F' R' D L' B' U2 F R2 U' L D2 R' B2 R' D2 L D2 R F2 R'



z y
E' F2 R2 U' B R F R2 U' //9
x U2 R' r' U2 R' U R U' M U' r M' U R' //14
F R2 D R' U R D' R2 U' F' //10
M' U M' U' M U M U2 M U2 M' U2 M2 //13
46 stm
alg.cubing.net


----------



## SpiderFingers (Dec 19, 2014)

Renslay said:


> *Scramble of the session:
> D F' R' D L' B' U2 F R2 U' L D2 R' B2 R' D2 L D2 R F2 R'*
> alg.cubing.net



Inspection: y2 z'
First Block: B2 U2 F' L U' D L' D z y (9)
Second Block: U2 r2 M' U R' U2 R2 U M2 U R' U2 R (12)
CMLL: Skip
LSE: M' U' M' U' M U2 M' U M U2 M U2 M' U M2 U2 M2 U2 (18)

13.45 (39 STM) This is basically a direct reconstruction of the solve I did. Maybe I could develop the solution some more separately to make it more efficient


----------



## JediJupiter (Dec 19, 2014)

SpiderFingers said:


> Inspection: y2 z'
> First Block: B2 U2 F' L U' D L' D z y (9)
> Second Block: U2 r2 M' U R' U2 R2 U M2 U R' U2 R (12)
> CMLL: Skip
> ...



Nice CMLL skip, I found a nice lse from there, 11stm
U M' U2 M U M' U' M U2 M' U


----------



## SpiderFingers (Dec 19, 2014)

JediJupiter said:


> Nice CMLL skip, I found a nice lse from there, 11stm
> U M' U2 M U M' U' M U2 M' U



Thanks I wish I had seen this LSE during the original solve 
Revised Solution:
Inspection: y2 z'
First Block: B2 U2 F' L U' D L' D z y (9)
Second Block: U2 r2 M' U R' U2 R2 U M2 U R' U2 R (12)
CMLL: Skip
LSE:U M' U2 M U M' U' M U2 M' U (11)
STM:32


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 20, 2014)

D F' R' D L' B' U2 F R2 U' L D2 R' B2 R' D2 L D2 R F2 R'

F2 R' U2 B2 R U2 D' L' F' R' //FB + lucky square 
U2 R U R'//complete second block
U R U R' U' R' F R F'//CMLL
M U' M2 U2 M' U' M U2 M//L6E 

cool solve


----------



## Renslay (Dec 21, 2014)

*Scramle of the session:
R U' R2 B2 U2 F2 R U F2 B U' R2 F2 R2 L2 D' F2 U' R2 L2 D'*
alg.cubing.net

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Speedsolve / fast linear solve:

y z
F2 r U' R u2 R' B r M' B' (10)
R2 U2 R' U' M' U' r2 U' M U2 R U' R' (13)
U' R2 D' R U2 R' D R U2 R (10)
M U' M U M' U2 M U M2 U M' U2 M' U2 M2 (15)
alg.cubing.net

48 STM. Very hard FB for me; nothing good to start from.

EDIT:
finishing the SB with r' instead of R', here is a better LSE:
U2 M2 U M' U M U M' U2 M2 U (11)


----------



## DeeDubb (Dec 21, 2014)

Solve 

y' x2 // inspection
U M U M' F' L M2 U' x // FB (8)
Rw U R' U M' U R2 U2 R2 U' M U2 M2 R' U Rw // SB (16)
U' L' U2 y R U2 R' U2 R' U2 F y x // CMLL (10)
U' M U M' U M U M U2 M U2 M' U' M U2 M // L6E (16)

50STM, ugh.... I was proud I found an 8 move FB out of that mess, but got nothing good after that.


----------



## TDM (Dec 21, 2014)

Renslay said:


> R U' R2 B2 U2 F2 R U F2 B U' R2 F2 R2 L2 D' F2 U' R2 L2 D'


y2 // Inspection
D' F R2 x U' B // F2B-1 (5/5)
R2 U' R U' R' U M r' F // F2B-2 (9/14)
R U2 R2 U2 R U2 r U' R U2 R2 U R // F2B-3+4 (13/27)
U L' U R U' L U R' // CMLL (8/35)
M2 U M' U' M // EO (5/40)
U' M U2 M // ULUR (4/44)
U' u2 M' u2 M' // EP (5/49)

Sub-50... just.


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 21, 2014)

R U' R2 B2 U2 F2 R U F2 B U' R2 F2 R2 L2 D' F2 U' R2 L2 D'

I tried some random moves at the start and found something promising for the first block.
F2 R2 U B' R2 L' D' //FB
U R U R' U2 S R' S' U2 R//SB
L F U F' U' L'//CMLL
M U' M U M' U2 M U' M2//L6E (which was basically, insert the F2L edges, M2 U2 M2, then U perm with tons of cancellations)

alternatively, non matching blocks could be used.
F2 R2 U B' R2 L' D' //FB
U R U R' U2 S R' S' //non matching SB
L U L' U' L' B L B'//CMLL
U M' U2 M U M2 U' M2 //why can't I just do L6E the normal way
S' L F' L' S L F M//commutator +adjust non matching blocks


----------



## JediJupiter (Dec 21, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> R U' R2 B2 U2 F2 R U F2 B U' R2 F2 R2 L2 D' F2 U' R2 L2 D'
> 
> I tried some random moves at the start and found something promising for the first block.
> F2 R2 U B' R2 L' D' //FB
> ...


Did you choose to end with a commutator just for the move count or do you kinda do roux then f2l?


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 21, 2014)

JediJupiter said:


> Did you choose to end with a commutator just for the move count or do you kinda do roux then f2l?




Most of the time I would just go and do the L6E the normal way but if I see that I can do something weird/non standard I would just do it lol

it's mostly because I suck at 'normal' L6E


----------



## cowabunga (Dec 22, 2014)

R U' R2 B2 U2 F2 R U F2 B U' R2 F2 R2 L2 D' F2 U' R2 L2 D'


R2 U L2 F2 D' L' D2 r' U' F 
U2 r' U M' U R
U2 F R U R' U' F'
U' M U M' U' M2 U2 M' U2 
32 STM


----------



## JediJupiter (Dec 22, 2014)

New PB, 15.84 seconds!
D' B2 R2 D' B2 D U2 F2 L2 B2 R2 B' R' D' F2 U2 B D' R' U B' D2

z'
U' M' F' L2 U x 
uhhh, I can't remember what I then did but that was a real nice block right?


----------



## CheesecakeCuber (Dec 22, 2014)

R U' R2 B2 U2 F2 R U F2 B U' R2 F2 R2 L2 D' F2 U' R2 L2 D'

Inspec: x2
FB: l' M' D F' R F R2 F 
SB: R U M U R' U' r U R' U R' U M' U2 R U' r'
CMLL: SKIP
LSE: U' M' U M' U M U M' U M2 U M2 U M U2 M'


----------



## pewpewrawr (Dec 26, 2014)

Renslay said:


> R U' R2 B2 U2 F2 R U F2 B U' R2 F2 R2 L2 D' F2 U' R2 L2 D'



z' x'
r D r B R F' M' U' //8
x U R U' r U' R U2 R U R U2 r U R' //14
U2 F R' U2 R F' R' F U2 F' R //11
U' M' U2 M' U2 M' U M' U M2 U' M U2 M' //14
47 stm
alg.cubing.net


----------



## Renslay (Dec 28, 2014)

*Scramble of the session:
L B2 U2 L' R' D2 R' U2 F2 R' F2 D F2 L R' D B' U' L B2*
alg.cubing.net

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

x' y'
R2 r' B' R2 U R' F (7)
U' R' U' r2 U' r U' r2 U' M r' U' r (13)
U R U R' U R U L' U R' U' L (12)
M' U M' U M U M' U M U2 M U M2 U2 M2 (15)
alg.cubing.net

47 STM.

Shorter LSE:

x' y'
R2 r' B' R2 U R' F (7)
U' R' U' r2 U' r U' r2 U' M r' U' R (13)
U R U R' U R U L' U R' U' L (12)
M U2 M' U2 M' U M U2 M' U2 (10)
alg.cubing.net

42 STM.


----------



## TDM (Dec 29, 2014)

Renslay said:


> L B2 U2 L' R' D2 R' U2 F2 R' F2 D F2 L R' D B' U' L B2


y2 // Inspection
L D' B U r B' // FB except DL (6/6)
U' y' M' U2 M y // DL (4/10)
U R' U' R U' R2 U' r U r' U' R2 U R // F2B-3 (14/24)
U' R U' M' U R' // F2B-4 (6/30)
R' U L U' R U L' // CMLL (7/37)
U' M U M // EO (4/41)
U2 M2 // ULUR (2/43)
U' E2 M' E2 M' // EP (5/48)


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 29, 2014)

L B2 U2 L' R' D2 R' U2 F2 R' F2 D F2 L R' D B' U' L B2

U R' D F2 U2 L D2//FB
U2 r2 U R r2 U' *R' U' R'*//cool second block
*R U R2* D R2 D' R2 U' R2 D R2 D' R//CMLL (oh my gosh i love this alg now)
U M U M' U M2 U M2 U2 M' U2 M//L6E


----------



## pewpewrawr (Dec 29, 2014)

Renslay said:


> L B2 U2 L' R' D2 R' U2 F2 R' F2 D F2 L R' D B' U' L B2



z' x'
U' R2' F2 U B2' R2 F //7
U2' M2' U' r U' R U' M' U' r //10
U R' F R F' r U' R' U' R U' R' //12
U M' U M' U M' U2' M2' U' M2' U2' M2' //12
41 stm
alg.cubing.net


----------



## Renslay (Jan 1, 2015)

*Scramble of the session:
R2 F2 D2 F2 D2 U' R2 D L2 R' D2 L' U' R D' F U2 B L2*
alg.cubing.net

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Not my usual colors...

y
R B U r' u U2 r B' (8)
U' r2 U' M U' R U M' U r2 U M' U' r' (14)
U2 l U R' D R U2 R' D' R U l' (12)
M' U' M' U2 M' U M U' M' U2 M U' M2 U' M' U2 M' U2 (18)
alg.cubing.net

52 STM... Very bad end. 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

y
M' U' B u' x' F' U R2 F (8)
R' U2 M U' r U' R U r U' R' (11)
U2 R U R' U F2 R U2 R' U2 R' F2 R (13)
U M U2 M' U M' U2 M U2 (9)
alg.cubing.net

41 STM. Better.


----------



## TDM (Jan 1, 2015)

Renslay said:


> R2 F2 D2 F2 D2 U' R2 D L2 R' D2 L' U' R D' F U2 B L2


x z // Inspection
F R2 U' B D' // F2B-1 (5/5)
R U' R U' R' U R r2 F // F2B-2 (9/14)
R' r2 U' r2 U' R U2 r2 U r // F2B-3+4 (10/24)
U x' U' R U L' U2 R' U2 r // CMLL (11/35)
M U' M' U' M U' M' // EO (7/42)
U' M' U2 M' U' M2 // ULUR (6/48)
U M' U2 M U2 M2 // EP (6/54)

pro efficient LSE


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 2, 2015)

R U' D2 R' B D F D //FB
R' B U2 B2 R B R U' *R* //SB
*R'* F' L F' L' F' R F' L F L' //CMLL
U M U' M U' M2 U M' U2 M' U2 M2//L6E


----------



## DeeDubb (Jan 2, 2015)

R2 F2 D2 F2 D2 U' R2 D L2 R' D2 L' U' R D' F U2 B L2

y x // inspection
r2 F2 r' F B' R2 B' // FB (7)
U2 R2 U M2 r' U' R2 U' M U R' M' U' r // SB (14)
F R U R' U' F' // CMLL (6) (lucky)
U M2 U M U M' U2 M' U2 M' U' M U2 M U2 M2 // L6E (16)

43 STM


----------



## pewpewrawr (Jan 2, 2015)

Renslay said:


> R2 F2 D2 F2 D2 U' R2 D L2 R' D2 L' U' R D' F U2 B L2



y
R E r E M B' //6
U2' r R U' r' U2' r' U r U2' r' U' R //13
U R' F U' R F R' U R F' //10
M2' U' M U2' M' U2' M' U' M U' M2' U' M2' //13
42 stm
alg.cubing.net


----------



## CheesecakeCuber (Jan 3, 2015)

y
R U' F D2 U2 L' U' L U F' 
r2 U r U r' U2 R' U' r U R' U' M' U2 r' U' r 
R' U2 R' D' R U2 R' D R2 
M U2 M U2 M' U M U M' U2 M' U M2 U E2 M' E2 M'


----------



## Renslay (Jan 5, 2015)

*Scramble of the session:
B' L B U2 D R2 F' U2 D R U2 R' D2 L2 F2 U2 F2 R B2 U2*
alg.cubing.net

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

y' z'
L2 U2 L D' R' B2 (6)
R' U2 r2 U r' U' R U R U2 *r' U' R* (13-3)
*R' U L* U' R U L' (7-3)
U' M U2 M U M U' M U2 M' U' M2 U (13)
alg.cubing.net

33 STM. Pretty good solve with aweful 6 cancellations... Wow.


----------



## CheesecakeCuber (Jan 6, 2015)

B' L B U2 D R2 F' U2 D R U2 R' D2 L2 F2 U2 F2 R B2 U2

x2
F' U B D' R' U' R' U F'
M U M2 U' R U' r' U' r U' R U2 R U' R' U R' F R F'
U F R2 D R' U R D' R2' U' F' 
U2 M' U M U' M' U2 M' U' M2 U' M


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 7, 2015)

Renslay said:


> B' L B U2 D R2 F' U2 D R U2 R' D2 L2 F2 U2 F2 R B2 U2


F2 U B' D' L D L' z'//FB
B' R' B U R' *U'* //second block, twisted corner
*U2* R' U' R U' *R' U2 r'*//solve twisted corner
*r U2 R'* F R' F' R2 U2 r'//CMLL
U M U2 M' U2 M' U' M' U2 M2 U' D2 M' D2 M//L6E


----------



## TDM (Jan 7, 2015)

Renslay said:


> B' L B U2 D R2 F' U2 D R U2 R' D2 L2 F2 U2 F2 R B2 U2


x2 // Inspection
F' U B D' // F2B-1 (4/4)
U2 R2 F U F' // F2B-2 (5/9)
R' U' M2 U r2 U2 R U' R' // F2B-3 (9/18)
U R' U R U2 R' U R // F2B-4 (8/26)
U' R' U' R U' R' U F' U F R // CMLL (11/37)
U' M U M' U' M U' M // EO (8/45)
U' M U2 M' // ULUR (4/49)
U M2 // EP (2/51)


----------



## Renslay (Jan 11, 2015)

*Scramble of the session:
F' U2 R2 D2 L2 U2 B2 U2 R D2 L' R' B' L' B2 F' U B U B F*
alg.cubing.net

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

y z2
r' u R2 b2 r2 U2 r B' (8)
R2 U' M' U M2 U R' U' R' U' r' U M2 U *r* (15-1)
*L'* U2 L U2 L F' L' F (8-1)
M2 U' M U' M U2 M2 U u2 M' u2 M' (12)
alg.cubing.net

41 STM.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

y z2
r' u R2 b2 r2 U2 r B' (8)
R2 U M2 U (R' M') U R' *U2 R* (10-1)
*R' U'* R U' R' U R' D' R U R' D R2 (13-2)
U2 M U M U2 M2 U' M2 U2 r2 (10)
alg.cubing.net

38 STM.


----------



## TDM (Jan 11, 2015)

Renslay said:


> F' U2 R2 D2 L2 U2 B2 U2 R D2 L' R' B' L' B2 F' U B U B F


z2 // Inspection
L U M B2 // F2B-1 (4/4)
F' // F2B-2 (1/5)
U' r' U r U R' U' l U' R' U L' // F2B-3 (12/17)
U' R' U R U R' // F2B-4 (6/23)
U' R U R' U R U L' U R' U' L // CMLL (12/35)
U' M' U' M U' M' U' M // EO (8/43)
U' M' U2 M U' M2 // ULUR (6/49)
U M U2 M U2 M2 U2 // EP (7/56)

F2B-3 was bad, as mine usually is, but I also had a long CMLL and a really bad LSE. The total movecount was really bad... at least my first block was good.


----------



## pewpewrawr (Jan 13, 2015)

Renslay said:


> F' U2 R2 D2 L2 U2 B2 U2 R D2 L' R' B' L' B2 F' U B U B F



z' x
M' D R2 B' F' R F2 //7
U r2 U r' U' R' U' R' M' U2' R' U R //13
U' R' U' R U' R' U2' R //8
U' M' U2' M' U2' M U M' U' M2' U2' M2' //12
40 stm
alg.cubing.net


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 14, 2015)

F' U2 R2 D2 L2 U2 B2 U2 R D2 L' R' B' L' B2 F' U B U B F

on inverse,
L2 F2 B' L' F' R2 B'//FB
U2 R *U R2*//non matching square
*R2 U* L2 D L2 U' *R2*//complete F2B 
*R* B L B' R F' R2 B U2 L' B' //CMLL
U' M U M' U M U2 M U L2 x2 //L6E and adjust blocks

Inverting and converting the M moves and rotations: L2 D' L R' B2 L R' U' L' R B' L R' U B L U2 B' R2 F R' B L' B' R U L2 D' L2 U2 R' U2 B R2 F L B F2 L2 (39 HTM)


----------



## Renslay (Jan 15, 2015)

*Scramble of the session:
B2 D F2 L2 U' R2 D2 B2 D R2 U' R' B2 F2 D R' F' R' U' F R2*
alg.cubing.net


----------



## TDM (Jan 15, 2015)

Renslay said:


> B2 D F2 L2 U' R2 D2 B2 D R2 U' R' B2 F2 D R' F' R' U' F R2


x2 // Inspection
B // F2B-1 (1/1)
R U2 R' U F' // F2B-2 (5/6)
R2 U R U2 M' U r2 U2 R' U R r // F2B-3 (12/18)
U R' U M U' r // F2B-4 (6/24)
[l' R'] D2 R U2 R' D2 R U2 R // CMLL (9/33)
U M' U' M' U2 M' U' M' // EO (8/41)
U2 M' U2 M' // ULUR (4/45)
U E2 M' E2 M // EP (5/50)


----------



## pewpewrawr (Jan 15, 2015)

Renslay said:


> B2 D F2 L2 U' R2 D2 B2 D R2 U' R' B2 F2 D R' F' R' U' F R2



z'
M2' F U' B2' U r B' //7
U R2 B U B' U R U' r' U' r U' R2 U2' r' //15
U R' F R F' r U' R' U' R U' R' //12
M U M' U M' U M U M' U2' M' U2' M //13
47 stm
alg.cubing.net


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 18, 2015)

B2 D F2 L2 U' R2 D2 B2 D R2 U' R' B2 F2 D R' F' R' U' F R2

F D B D2 B2 //FB
x2 r' U' r' U' r' U r2 U2 r' U' R'//SB
L U L' U' r' U r B'//CMLL
M U' M'//EO
M2 U M' U2 M U E2 M E2 M//U perm+4 spot


----------



## TDM (Jan 18, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> M2 U M' U2 M U E2 M E2 M//U perm+4 spot


M2 U M' u2 M u2 U' M2


----------



## DeeDubb (Jan 18, 2015)

Renslay said:


> *Scramble of the session:
> B' L B U2 D R2 F' U2 D R U2 R' D2 L2 F2 U2 F2 R B2 U2*
> alg.cubing.net



Solve:

y
M2 B M U R' F // LB (6)
U' Rw U' Rw' U' R' U R U' R' U Rw // RB (12)
(R' U L') (U2 R U') (Rw' U2 R2) x' // CMLL (9) (extra wedge thrown in for EO)
U2 M U M U' M' U2 M' U M2 // L6E (10).

I was happy with this until I saw everyone else's.


----------



## cowabunga (Jan 18, 2015)

B2 D F2 L2 U' R2 D2 B2 D R2 U' R' B2 F2 D R' F' R' U' F R2


y x'
r' U F D' U' F2
U R' U2 r' M U' R'
U l' U2 l U2 L F' L' F
U M2 U M' U M2 U2 M' U' M2
32stm


----------



## Renslay (Jan 28, 2015)

*Scramble of the session:
F' R2 D2 F' U' L2 D' R B' F2 R2 D' F2 D R2 L2 D2*
alg.cubing.net


----------



## TDM (Jan 28, 2015)

Renslay said:


> F' R2 D2 F' U' L2 D' R B' F2 R2 D' F2 D R2 L2 D2


x2 y' // Inspection
B U' L [D' // F2B-1 (4/4)
U'] M2 r B' // F2B-2 (4/8)
M U' R U r' U' R // F2B-3 (7/15)
U2 M' r U *r'* // F2B-4 (5/20)
*l* U2 L' U' L U' l' // CMLL (7-1 = 6/26)
U M U' M // EO (4/30)
U M' U2 M' // ULUR (4/34)
U u2 M u2 M' // EP (5/39)

Sub-40 STM


----------



## GuRoux (Feb 2, 2015)

what ever happened to renslay, i don't think i've seen him on the forums for a while.


----------



## penguinz7 (Feb 2, 2015)

Renslay said:


> F' R2 D2 F' U' L2 D' R B' F2 R2 D' F2 D R2 L2 D2



First Roux example solve, this should be fun.
Critique me.

z2 D F2 D L2 F U' R' U B2 //FB 8/8
L2 D' L2 B U B' // SB 6/14
U2 L' U R U' L U R' U' //CMLL 9/23
R U R' U' M' U R U' Rw' 
M U' M U' M' U M' // EO  16/39
U2 M2 U M2 U2 // L6E 5/44

That was actually not bad until the EO case that I don't know..


----------



## h2f (Feb 2, 2015)

penguinz7 said:


> First Roux example solve, this should be fun.
> Critique me.
> 
> z2 D F2 D L2 F U' R' U B2 //FB 8/8
> ...



EO was the easiest case in the world: U M' U M' and next: U2 M'U2 M'

All:
z2 D F2 D L2 F U' R' U B2 //FB 9/9
L2 D' L2 B U B' // SB 6/15
U2 L' U R U' L U R' U' //CMLL 9/24
U M' U' M' // eo 4/28
U2 M'U2 M' // l2e 4/32

alg.cubing.net


Anyway, your solution is very nice - 2 blocks in 15 moves. Wow.


----------



## Renslay (Feb 2, 2015)

GuRoux said:


> what ever happened to renslay, i don't think i've seen him on the forums for a while.



I'm too busy with work and stuff, have very little (or no) time for cubing. I visit the forum occasionally, once or twice a week. :/

*
Scramble of the session:
B' U2 R D B2 U' R2 F U' L F2 B2 U2 L2 D2 L F2 B2 D2*
alg.cubing.net

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

z
F' r2 B r2 U' F2 (6)
r' U' r U M2 U' r R U M' U R' U' r U r' (16)
U R' U' R U' R' U2 r (8)
U' M U M U M2 U' M2 U2 M' (10)
alg.cubing.net

40 STM.


----------



## 2180161 (Feb 2, 2015)

Renslay said:


> I'm too busy with work and stuff, have very little (or no) time for cubing. I visit the forum occasionally, once or twice a week. :/
> 
> *
> Scramble of the session:
> B' U2 R D B2 U' R2 F U' L F2 B2 U2 L2 D2 L F2 B2 D2*


Solution:
U' F' U F U F2- FB-1
L U' M U M2 R' U R -FB-2
U' l' U' L' U L' U' l U L' -SB-1
M' U' L' U M' U' L -SB-2
R U R' U' R' F R F' U R U L' U2 R U R' U2 L R -CMLL
M' U2 M' U' M' U' M U M'-EO
U M U2 M'-ULUR
U M U2 M -M-Slice


----------



## penguinz7 (Feb 2, 2015)

h2f said:


> EO was the easiest case in the world: U M' U M' and next: U2 M'U2 M'
> 
> Anyway, your solution is very nice - 2 blocks in 15 moves. Wow.



haha thanks, I really need to learn all those EO cases, but that one, I should of just got intuitively..


----------



## TDM (Feb 2, 2015)

Renslay said:


> B' U2 R D B2 U' R2 F U' L F2 B2 U2 L2 D2 L F2 B2 D2


y2 x' // Inspection
F E2 F' D' // F2B-1 (4/4)
R' U' r' x' F' // F2B-2 (4/8)
M U' R' r' U2 R' U R2 // F2B-3 (8/16)
U R' U' r // F2B-4 (4/20)
U2 L' U R U' L U' R' U R U' R' // CMLL (12/32)
M2 U M' U' M // EO (5/37)
U M' U2 M' U M2 // ULUR (6/43)
U M U2 M' U2 M2 // EP (6/49)


----------



## GuRoux (Feb 2, 2015)

h2f said:


> EO was the easiest case in the world: U M' U M' and next: U2 M'U2 M'
> 
> All:
> z2 D F2 D L2 F U' R' U B2 //FB 9/9
> ...



what's with the extra U move at the end of cmll, you can save two moves without that. anyway, nice blocks for penguinz. just really spend all your time on understanding eo.


----------



## Renslay (Feb 9, 2015)

*Scramble of the session:
U F U2 B D2 L D B U B2 U2 R2 F2 D B2 R2 B2 D2 F'*
alg.cubing.net


----------



## Renslay (Feb 11, 2015)

U F U2 B D2 L D B U B2 U2 R2 F2 D B2 R2 B2 D2 F'


z'
D2 M' D M U r F' (7)
M r' U' r U M' U' R2 U M' U' R' (12)
U' R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' (10)
M' U' M' U M U M U2 M2 U' M' U2 M U2 M2 (15)
alg.cubing.net

44 STM.


----------



## guysensei1 (Feb 11, 2015)

R F2 R2 D' L F//FB
U r2 U' M' U2 r2 U r U2 r2//SB
U' l' U' L U L F' L' F//CMLL
M U M U2 M' U' M' U2 M2 U M' U2 M U'//L6E


----------



## TDM (Feb 11, 2015)

Renslay said:


> U F U2 B D2 L D B U B2 U2 R2 F2 D B2 R2 B2 D2 F'


x'
F' U' r' u
R2 D' R D
r' R' U' R U R' F R2 F'
U' M R U2 R' U r
U' R U2 R2 F R F' R U2 R'
M' U' M U M' U M
U M2
U M' U2 M U2 M2 U2

50 STM


----------



## Renslay (Feb 14, 2015)

*Scramble of the session:
U R B D F U2 R' U' F B2 L D2 F2 R2 D2 F' U2 F' U2 B D2*
alg.cubing.net

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

z'
U' R' U2 M D' x' M U R' F (9)
R' r' U r U R U2 R2 U2 M U *R'* (12)
*l'* U' L U l F' L' F (8-1)
M2 U' M' U2 M U' u2 M u2 M' (10)
alg.cubing.net

38 STM.


----------



## TDM (Feb 14, 2015)

Renslay said:


> U R B D F U2 R' U' F B2 L D2 F2 R2 D2 F' U2 F' U2 B D2


y' x // Inspection
D' L2 D' F' l D' l // F2B-1 (7/7)
U' R' U2 F' // F2B-2 (4/11)
R2 U' R U r U r2 // F2B-3 (7/18)
U' R U R' U' R U r' // F2B-4 (8/26)
R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' // CMLL (9/35)
U M U' M // EO (4/39)
U M U2 M' // ULUR (4/43)
U' M U2 M' U2 M2 // EP (6/49)


----------



## Renslay (Feb 18, 2015)

*Scramble of the session:
U' F L F' B2 L2 U R U2 R2 F2 U2 F' D2 L2 B U2 R2 U*
alg.cubing.net

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

z x'
U2 B' D F D' F2 (6)
U R U r' U2 R U' M' r U r' U2 *R2 F R F'* (16)
*F R' F' R* U R U' r' (8-7)
M U2 M2 U' M2 U2 M U2 (8)
alg.cubing.net

31 STM.
Wow. Short FB + huge cancellation + easy LSE.


----------



## guysensei1 (Feb 18, 2015)

U' F L F' B2 L2 U R U2 R2 F2 U2 F' D2 L2 B U2 R2 U

F2 D' L F2 R' D //FB
r' U R2 U' r' U' R U' M' r U R'//SB
U2 F R U R' U' R U R' U' F'//CMLL
R U R' U' M' U R U' R' U2 M//EO
M2 U M U2 M' U M2 U// U perm


----------



## TDM (Feb 18, 2015)

Renslay said:


> U' F L F' B2 L2 U R U2 R2 F2 U2 F' D2 L2 B U2 R2 U


[U' D] R' D'
R2 U2 B2
U2 r' U R U2 R
U' R U' R2 F R F'
r U2 R2 F R F' U2 R' F R F'
M U' M
U' M U2 M
U' u2 M u2 M

43 STM.


----------



## DeeDubb (Feb 18, 2015)

Solve:

y x
U B' D U2 B M' Rw U' x // LB (8)
U' R' U' M' R' U2 Rw U Rw' U R' U R U' R' U Rw // (17)
U' R' U' R U' L U' R' U L' U2 R // (12)
U2 M U M' U M U M U' M' U2 M U M' U2 M2 U2 M' // (18)


----------



## Renslay (Feb 22, 2015)

*Scramble of the session:
B2 L2 U R2 D2 B2 L2 D2 F2 D' R2 L B2 F' U L2 D' B U R'*
alg.cubing.net

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

First solution:

z'
F' R2 F U' R2 U' M U x' (8)
r2 R U R' U2 r U' R U' M2 U' R U r' U' R (16)
U2 L U2 L' U2 L' B L B' (9)
M2 U M' U' M' U M2 U2 M' U2 M (11)
alg.cubing.net

44 STM.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

With a bit better SB:

z'
F' R2 F U' R2 U' M U x' (8)
r2 R U M' U2 R U R2 U2 R' M' U' *Rw* (13)
*L'* U' L U L F' L' F (8-2)
U' M' U' M U' M' U' M' U2 M' U M2 U2 (13)
alg.cubing.net

40 STM.


----------



## TDM (Feb 22, 2015)

Renslay said:


> B2 L2 U R2 D2 B2 L2 D2 F2 D' R2 L B2 F' U L2 D' B U R'


Speedsolve solution (I'd probably do ZZ here, but I did Roux anyway):

x2 // Inspection
D2 R2 U r U' z' F // F2B-1 (6/6)
*r2 r* B' // F2B-2 (3/9)
R' U' R2 U' R U r U r' U R' // F2B-3 (11/20)
U r' U r // F2B-4 (4/24) (CMLL skip)
U M' U' M U' M' U' *M'* // EO (8/32)
*M'* U2 M' // ULUR (3/35)
U M U2 M' U2 // EP (5/40)

40/11.80 = 3.39 TPS.
My F2B-1 solutions are... unique 

38 moves.


----------



## penguinz7 (Feb 24, 2015)

Renslay said:


> B2 L2 U R2 D2 B2 L2 D2 F2 D' R2 L B2 F' U L2 D' B U R'


x2 Inspection
D2 R2 D' L D2 x - 5 F2B-1
Rw' U2 M2 Rw B' - 5 F2B-2
R U2 R' U' R Rw U Rw' - 8 F2B-3
U2 F R' F' U M' R' U R U - 9 F2B-4
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' - 13 CMLL
M2 U' M' U M' - 5 EO
M2 U M U2 M U' M2 U M2 U2 - 10 L4E


----------



## guysensei1 (Feb 27, 2015)

Here's a more... non-FMCish attempt by me. I didn't cancel any moves that could be cancelled.

D2 L2 E B//left square
U R2 U2 R' U F'//left block
U' R' r U r2 U r' U2 r//right square
U' M U2 r U r'//right block
R U R' U R U2 R' U' R U2 R' U' R U' R'//definitely optimal CMLL. yep.
M' U' M U2 M' U' M//EO
M' U2 M U M2 U//ULUR
M2 U2 M U2 M'//what's this step called?


----------



## TDM (Feb 27, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> M' U' M U2 M' U' M//EO


M' U' *M'* U2 M' U' *M'*


guysensei1 said:


> what's this step called?


I call it EP, but you could probably call it L4E too. Or PL4E. Or PLL.


----------



## Renslay (Mar 3, 2015)

*Scramble of the session:
B2 L' D F R F' L' U F2 R2 F D2 R2 U2 B2 D2 F' D2 L'*
alg.cubing.net

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

y' z
r B r (B F') M R U R' F (9)
M' U r2 U' r2 R' F R F' *R* (10-1)
*R'* U2 R' D' R U2 R' D R2 (9-1)
M' U' M2 U (4)
alg.cubing.net

30 STM. Quite lucky LSE.


----------



## TDM (Mar 3, 2015)

Renslay said:


> B2 L' D F R F' L' U F2 R2 F D2 R2 U2 B2 D2 F' D2 L'


y z' // Inspection
r' u F' // F2B-1 (3/3)
R2 U2 B R' U' r B // F2B-2 (7/10)
R' M' U R' U2 R' U2 R' U R // F2B-3 (10/20)
U' M' U R U' R' U R U' R' // F2B-4 (10/30)
R' F R U F U' R U R' U' F' // CMLL (11/41)
U2 M' U' M // EO (4/45)
U M' U2 M' // ULUR (4/49)
U M U2 M' U2 // EP (5/54)

that was bad


----------



## GuRoux (Mar 3, 2015)

B2 L' D F R F' L' U F2 R2 F D2 R2 U2 B2 D2 F' D2 L'

x' y 
r' u R F' U2 B2 R B' (8)
r2 U R' U R' U r R2 U r R2 U2 R' U' R U' R2 (17)
R U' L' U R2 U2 L U' L' U2 r R (12)
U' M U' M' U' M U' M U2 M' U' M U2 M (14)

51 stm


----------



## Renslay (Mar 7, 2015)

*Scramble of the session:
R' B2 L2 D' B2 F2 U2 B2 R2 U' L2 D2 L' B L' F R F L' R' D*
alg.cubing.net

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

With a little search I found a lucky LSE.

y2 z'
R U2 R F R2 U B2 (7)
r' R' U' M' r U R2 U' M' U' *R* (11)
*l* U2 L' U2 L' B L B' (8-1)
U M2 U' B2 M' B2 M2 (7)
alg.cubing.net

32 STM.


----------



## Randomno (Mar 7, 2015)

Renslay said:


> R' B2 L2 D' B2 F2 U2 B2 R2 U' L2 D2 L' B L' F R F L' R' D



x2
L2 D2 R' U' R L' U L U L U' L' // first block
R U R' U' R U' F' U' F U2 M' U' M B U' B' // second block
F' r U R' U' r' F R F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' // CMLL (2 look so it sucks)
M U2 M' U' M' U2 M r U R' U' M2 U R U' R' U' M' U' M2 U M2 U M' U2 M2 U2 M' U // LSE

I don't do Roux.


----------



## TDM (Mar 7, 2015)

Renslay said:


> R' B2 L2 D' B2 F2 U2 B2 R2 U' L2 D2 L' B L' F R F L' R' D


y x' // Inspection
F D R' U F' [D // F2B-1 (6/6)
U] r B' // F2B-2 (2/8)
R2 U' r U R2 // F2B-3 (5/13)
U' M U M' r U R' // F2B-4 (7/20)
U r U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' r' // CMLL (12/32)
M' U M' // EO+ULUR (3/35)
U' M2 U2 // EP (3/38)

long CMLL


----------



## Renslay (Mar 11, 2015)

*Scramble of the session:
L R B2 L2 B2 U2 R' U2 F2 U2 R2 U' F2 R F' L' D' B R' F2 R2*
alg.cubing.net

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

y2
F r u U R2 U' F2 (7)
r' U r2 U' R U2 (R M) U *r* (10-1)
*L'* U' L U L F' L' F (8-1)
U' M U' M' U' M2 U M U2 M' (10)
alg.cubing.net

33 STM. Short SB (easy last pair), and short LSE.


----------



## h2f (Mar 11, 2015)

L R B2 L2 B2 U2 R' U2 F2 U2 R2 U' F2 R F' L' D' B R' F2 R2

y'x B D F' R U' B // FB
U r U2 r U' r2 U' r' U' r U M' r U r'// SB - I know, it's long
U' x' R U' R' D R U R' D' x //CMLL D4
M' U' M// EO
U M' U2 M//
U' M' U2 M2 U2 M' 



alg.cubing.net


----------



## Renslay (Mar 12, 2015)

h2f said:


> SB - I know, it's long



Actually 15 moves for SB is pretty decent.


----------



## h2f (Mar 12, 2015)

O! That's fine. Thought it should be shorter.


----------



## Renslay (Mar 18, 2015)

*Scramble of the session:
D' F L2 R2 U2 F2 L2 F L2 U2 F' L U2 F D2 L' F' R2 U B*
alg.cubing.net

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

y z
B2 r2 F L' F2 R U' B (8)
U' r U2 r' U' M2 U' R U R2 U M U' M2 U *R'* (16)
*r* U' r' U2 x' R2 U' R' U l' (9-1)
M2 U M U M' U2 M2 U M U2 M' U2 M2 (13)
alg.cubing.net

45 STM. Nothing good, nothing bad.

Edit: Through the cancellation R' r = M', which is not necessary for CMLL, so here is a better one:

y z
B2 r2 F L' F2 R U' B (8)
U' r U2 r' U' M2 U' R U R2 U M U' M2 *U r'* (16-2)
*r U'* r' U2 x' R2 U' R' U l' (9-2)
U2 M U M' U M U M' U2 M U2 (11)
alg.cubing.net

40 STM.


----------



## JediJupiter (Mar 24, 2015)

I got a new PB! 12.91 seconds. I wasn't even expecting it when I dropped the cube, I thought the timer had broken. A pretty easy first block, pretty good second block and a 3 move lse did it, I think. I'm not sure if this is completely accurate, but I just can't recreate it ;__;
scramble: D U' B2 U' L2 U' B2 U' L2 U' F' R' B L' F' R L D' F2 R U'
z' x2 -inspection
R' U' F' U l' U M U' l' U2 B -first block
??????? U' R' -Second block
R U R' U R' F R F' R U2 R' -CMLL or whatever we call it now
M U M pause M2 -lse


----------



## Renslay (Mar 30, 2015)

*Scramble of the session:
B' R2 B' U2 R2 U2 B D2 B2 D2 L2 R' B2 R' U B U2 F2 L2 U*
alg.cubing.net

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

I think I'll find a solution tomorrow...


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Apr 1, 2015)

Z' Y 
R' U R2 U' x R' U2 R U' F2// First Block (9)
F' U2 F U' r U r M' U2 r U' R' // Second Block (12)
U F R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F2 //CMLL and forced Edge Orientation SKIP (CMLL+EO easy case I knew) (12)
U' M2 U M2 U' M' U2 M' U2 // LSE (9)

42 STM but this solve was cool because I broke the second block Rouxles. And CMLL+EO case I knew


----------



## cowabunga (Apr 4, 2015)

B' R2 B' U2 R2 U2 B D2 B2 D2 L2 R' B2 R' U B U2 F2 L2 U


z2
L' D B' D2 l' U L2 D2 r2 B' 
U' M2 U r'
U2 r' U' R U' R B' R' B R' U2 r
U M U' M' U' M' U' M' U2 M2 U'
37


----------



## h2f (Apr 5, 2015)

z2 y // preinspection
F' r2 F' D' R2 D // FB
R2 U R' U' r' U' R' U' R' U M2 U2 r' U' R // SB (15 - too long)
U2 R' F U' R F R' U R F' // cmll E4
U' M' U' M // EO
U' M' U2 M U' M2 U' // U Perm

alg.cubing.net


----------



## Renslay (Apr 10, 2015)

*Scramble of the session:
B2 U2 B F2 L2 U2 B U2 B' R2 F' U L' B D2 F R F' R' D'*
alg.cubing.net

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

x y
u' M2 u R' B2 U' B (7)
r' U M' U' R U2 M2 U' r (9)
U2 r U' r' U2 x' R2 U' R' U l' (10)
M' U2 M' U2 M' U M' U M' U2 M' U M2 U M2 U2 M' U2 M (19)
alg.cubing.net

45 STM. Quite long CMLL...


----------



## TDM (Apr 10, 2015)

Renslay said:


> B2 U2 B F2 L2 U2 B U2 B' R2 F' U L' B D2 F R F' R' D'


y' // Inspection
F' R u F' // F2B-1 (4/4)
u R u' // F2B-2 (3/7)
U2 r' U' F R2 F' // F2B-3 (6/13)
R' U' M' r U r' // F2B-4 (6/19)
U' l U R' D R U' x U R' U' F' // CMLL (11/30)
U' M' U M U M' U' M' // EO (8/38)
U2 M2 // ULUR (2/40)
U' M2 // EP (2/42)


----------



## cowabunga (Apr 11, 2015)

B2 U2 B F2 L2 U2 B U2 B' R2 F' U L' B D2 F R F' R' D'

x y 
B U' B U R r U B'
u M2 E M' U2 R U' R' M'
U' R U R' U R U2 R'
U M U' M' U2 M2 U M2 U2
34


----------



## Renslay (Apr 18, 2015)

*Scramble of the session:
L R2 U2 R2 U F2 D2 U B2 U B2 F2 R' U F R B' D' B L B*
alg.cubing.net

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

y z
D B R' D R2 U' F2 (7)
M U r U' M' U R' U' R' U (M r') U' R (14)
U' R2 D' R U2 R' D R U2 R (10)
U2 M' U M2 U M U2 M' U2 M' (10)
alg.cubing.net

41 STM.


----------



## Ross The Boss (Apr 19, 2015)

x'
1: M' B U2 B D R2 U2 x' (8)
2: M' U R' U2 r U' M r2 U' r' U r2 U2 R U R (16)
3: U' F R U R' U' R U' R' U' R U R' F' (14)
4a/b: M' U M U M U' M2 U' (8)
4c: M' U2 M U2 (4)
alg.cubing.net

50stm. 

i use a pretty long cmll alg for that case.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Apr 23, 2015)

New to roux. I probably average over 70 moves in speedsolves.

M' U' M2 F L2 F2 U' B //FB (8/8)
U' M' U Rw2 U2 R' U R U M' U M2 Rw U R' //SB (15/23)
U2 F R U R' U' F' / U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' //"CMLL" (21/44)
M' U' M' U' M U' M' U2 M U2 M' U' M' U2 M' //LSE (15/59)

The first block was pretty lucky.


----------



## h2f (Apr 23, 2015)

z2 y R' B' D' L B D' F r' F // FB (9)
U' r U r U2 R2 U' R2 U2 R U' *r' *// SB (12)
*R* U2 R2 U' R U' R' U2 F R F' // CMLL (11)
M2 U' M U' M U' M2 // UL/UR (7)
U' M' U2 M' U2 // L4E (5)

44 stm, one can reduce to 43.

alg.cubing.net


----------



## JediJupiter (Apr 26, 2015)

Got a great cancellation between second block and CUL today, 43 STM.

Scramble: L2 U2 F R2 U2 F' R2 B' R2 B D' B' L D R' F2 L R' F'

z' R D2 R' D2 B' M2 r B' -first block. 8 stm.
r' U R M U' M2 U R U M U2 M' -second block, cancels into CUL so last pair not inserted. 12/20 stm.
U R U L' U R' U' l -CUL, last move adjusts M slice. 8/28 stm.
U2 M U' M' U' M' U2 M U' M2 U' x M' U2 M' U2 -L6E. Rotation reduces move count. 15/43 stm.

https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=L2_U2...U2_M_U-_M-_U-_M-_U2_M_U-_M2_U-_x_M-_U2_M-_U2_


----------



## TDM (Apr 26, 2015)

Renslay said:


> L R2 U2 R2 U F2 D2 U B2 U B2 F2 R' U F R B' D' B L B


L2 R' u L' F // F2B-1 (5/5)
B R2 B' U' B // F2B-2 (5/10)
M' U' R U2 R2 // F2B-3 (5/15)
U' R' U2 F' U' F // F2B-4 (6/21)
r U' r' F R' F' r // CMLL (7/28)
U2 M' U' M' U2 M' U' M' // EO+ULUR (8/36)
U' u2 M' E2 M' // EP (5/41)


----------



## Renslay (May 1, 2015)

*Scramble of the session:
U F2 U' B2 L2 D' L2 D F2 D' L' B F R' F R U F R D*
alg.cubing.net


----------



## h2f (May 1, 2015)

x'y2 F D L2 D2 U M F' //FB
R2 U' r' U' r U R2 U' r2 M' U' RU'R' U R U' r'// SB
U' L' U R U' L U R'// niklas
M U' M' U' M U M//eo
U M U2 M' U M U2 M U2

alg.cubing.net


----------



## philipneri (May 3, 2015)

I am a total newb; this is my first time to do an Example Solve. I started using the Roux Method just a month ago. Any advice/tips would greatly be appreciated.

y2 U2 F' L2 U2 M2 L' U L // First Block
r' U R' M' U R' U2 R2 U M' R' U R // Second Block
U' F R U R' U' F' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' // Headlights, J Perm
M' U M U2 M U M' U2 M2 U2 M // Last Six Edges

alg.cubing.net


----------



## Renslay (May 9, 2015)

philipneri said:


> I am a total newb; this is my first time to do an Example Solve. I started using the Roux Method just a month ago. Any advice/tips would greatly be appreciated.
> 
> y2 U2 F' L2 U2 M2 L' U L // First Block
> r' U R' M' U R' U2 R2 U M' R' U R // Second Block
> ...



First block:
y2 U2 F' L2 U2 *R2 r F*

Otherwise it is pretty good!


----------



## Renslay (May 9, 2015)

*Scramble of the session:
R2 U L2 D2 R2 U F2 D R2 U' B2 F L' R2 F D B R U L' F'*
alg.cubing.net

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

y z2
F2 B r' E R' U M' r B' (9)
U2 M r' U' M U' R U r' B' R' B R' (13)
U2 l U R' D R U' R U' R2' D' R U l' (14)
M' U' M U M' U M U M U2 M U (12)
alg.cubing.net

48 STM.


----------



## philipneri (May 12, 2015)

Renslay said:


> First block:
> y2 U2 F' L2 U2 *R2 r F*
> 
> Otherwise it is pretty good!



Awesome. That is a good tip. Thank you



Renslay said:


> *R2 U L2 D2 R2 U F2 D R2 U' B2 F L' R2 F D B R U L' F'*



This one was very ugly. I am still a newb. I still need advice.

y2 x2 // inspection
R U2 R U' R' U2 B L' U L // first block (10)
R U M' U' M U' r U' r U r' U' R M2 U' R // second block (16)
U2 R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U' R' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' M // last four corners - U2, Bowtie, J Perm, M (30)
M' U M U M U2 M U2 M2 // last six edges (9)
alg.cubing.net

65 STM


----------



## h2f (May 12, 2015)

y' F' D' R' D2 R' U2 R U' B // FB (9)
U' R U' r U' R' U R U' R' r' U2 R U2 r' U' r // SB (17) - too long
F R U' R' U R U2 R' U' R U R' U' F' // CLL
M' U' M2 U2 M U' //EO, lse

46 STM



alg.cubing.net

My SB is far too long. I must work on it.


----------



## TDM (May 12, 2015)

philipneri said:


> This one was very ugly. I am still a newb. I still need advice.


Looking at your solve, it's fine. I can't really follow your SB, but the movecount is good. The only things I'd suggest would be to end your FB with r' F instead of L' U L, and to learn CMLL. That one was an easy case (inverse of sexysledge: F R' F' R U R U' r'), and would have saved you 22 moves, bringing your total down to 43, which is a very good movecount.




Renslay said:


> R2 U L2 D2 R2 U F2 D R2 U' B2 F L' R2 F D B R U L' F'


z2 x'
R U R [u z'] F
U2 R U' R U' B
U R' U' M' U2 r' U' r2 U2 R U' R'
r' U R U' R' U R U' R' U' r
U R U2 R2 F R F' U2 R' F R F'
M' U' M' U M U M'
U M' U2 M'
U E2 M' E2 M'

I don't even want to count the moves, that was awful.


----------



## philipneri (May 12, 2015)

TDM said:


> Looking at your solve, it's fine. I can't really follow your SB, but the movecount is good. The only things I'd suggest would be to end your FB with r' F instead of L' U L, and to learn CMLL. That one was an easy case (inverse of sexysledge: F R' F' R U R U' r'), and would have saved you 22 moves, bringing your total down to 43, which is a very good movecount.



Thanks for the advice. I will learn CMLL this summer; saving 22 moves is a lot. Regarding the r' F ending for the first block, I got pretty much the same tip on my last solve from Renslay. I really need to keep my eye on efficient pair insertion. I appreciate the help.


----------



## Renslay (May 15, 2015)

*Scramble of the session:
F2 U2 B' F' R2 F' L2 F U2 F' L2 R' B F D2 U F2 R D' B2 F*
alg.cubing.net


----------



## h2f (May 15, 2015)

y' x R U2 F2 B R r B' //FB (7)
U R U2 R U r U' r // SB (8)
U' R U R' U R U' R D R' U' R D' R2// CMLL (14)
U M' U2 MU2 M U M U'// EO (9)
M' U2 M U' M2 U M U2 MU2 M2 U2 (12)

50 STM

alg.cubing.net


----------



## Knut (May 16, 2015)

I used to participate in this a while back, but then I got really busy so I am _way_ out of practice. Any tips and suggestions would be great. 

x2 z'
F' R' u' U' B R' U' r' U2 r' F // FB (11)
r U' r' U R2 U2 R U R U R' // SB (11)
R' U' R U' R' U2 R // Orient Corners (7)
U R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' // Permute Corners (15)
M' U M U M // EO (5)
U2 M U2 M' U' M U2 M' U2 M' U2 M // LSE (12)

x2 z'F' R' u' U' B R' U' r' U2 r' F // FB (11)r U' r' U R2 U2 R U R U R' // SB (11)R' U' R U' R' U2 R // Orient Corners (7)U R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' // Permute Corners (15)M' U M U M // EO (5)U2 M U2 M' U' M U2 M' U2 M' U2 M // LSE (12)

Currently I'm y2 neutral with white on bottom and green or blue for FB. With a more practice I'm hoping to be x2 neutral as well.


----------



## 2180161 (May 16, 2015)

z2 y//

FB: B2 R2 U F' R U M U' R U M' U2 B (14/14)
SB:r U R U R U2 M' R' U' M U' R U r U' R U R U' R' U R U' R' U R U' R' U R U R' // (too many to count)
CMLL: R U' L' U R' U' L 
L6E: M' U M U2 M' U2 M U M U2 M'


----------



## h2f (May 17, 2015)

Same beginning but in algdb.net I found a better cmll for this case:
y' x R U2 F2 B R r B' //FB (7)
U R U2 R U r U' R2 // SB (8) (I should finish with R but cmll starts with R - nice cancelation)
U' L' U R2 U2 L U' L' U2 R2 x' // Cmll (10) 
U M U M // EO (4)
U2 M2 U' M' U2 M U2 M2 //lse (8)

STM 37
alg.cubing.net


----------



## philipneri (May 17, 2015)

Like always, I gladly accept advice/criticism/tips. I have only been Roux-ing for 6 weeks.

y'
L' R2 U2 F2 B' U2 M B // FB (8)
U' M' U2 R' U R U' M' U2 M2 r U R' // SB (13)
U2 R U R' U R U2 R' // CMLL: Sune (8)
U2 M U M U M' U M' // EO (8)
U' M2 U' M' U2 M' U2 // LSE (7)

STM 44
alg.cubing.net


----------



## Renslay (May 21, 2015)

*Scramble of the session:
R F2 R' U2 L' B2 D2 L F2 L2 B2 F' D B2 D2 L' B2 D' R B' R*
alg.cubing.net


----------



## Knut (May 21, 2015)

y z'
E' L' B' L B2 R2 U F r' F // FB
U' R U r M' U' M2 U2 R' U R M r U R' // SB
U' R U R' U' R' F R F' // Orient Corners
R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' // Permute Corners
U' M' U M' U M U M' // EO
U' M' U2 M' U M2 U M U2 M' U2 M2 // LSE

Alg.cubing.net

Well I've got some stuff to work on.


----------



## philipneri (May 21, 2015)

I did two. Neither are particularly good.

y'
U' M2 L2 U L B' M' U M r B' // FB (11)
M U R U M' U R' U2 r M' U M U R // SB (14)
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' // CMLL: A6 (17)
U M U' M' // EO (4)
U' M2 U' M U2 M' U2 // LSE (7)

53 STM
alg.cubing.net

y2
B U' L' R U' B R' U2 F r' F // FB (11)
U' R U M2 U' r U' R U r' U' r2 U M2 r' U' R // SB (17)
U L' U' L U L F' L' F // CMLL: F3 (9)
U M' U M' // EO (4)
U M' U2 M' U' M U2 M U2 M2 // LSE (10)

51 STM
alg.cubing.net


----------



## mDiPalma (May 23, 2015)

Renslay said:


> *Scramble of the session:
> R F2 R' U2 L' B2 D2 L F2 L2 B2 F' D B2 D2 L' B2 D' R B' R*



L' U2 B L' R' D2 R F U R F' // FB (11)
U' % R U2 R U R2 U2 R' U' R U' R // SB (12)
U // LSE (1)


% = U B U' F2 U B' U' F2 // CMLL (6)

=30 htm

alg.whatever.whatever


----------



## h2f (May 24, 2015)

mDiPalma said:


> L' U2 B L' R' D2 R F U R F' // FB (11)
> U' % R U2 R U R2 U2 R' U' R U' R // SB (12)
> U // LSE (1)
> 
> ...



Nice and very helpfull Petrus solution.

y' x R F' U2 F2 r' B // fb (6)
U' r' U' r2 U2 r' U' r U r'// sb (10)
U' F U' L' U R2 U' L U R' l' U' x'// cmll F4 (12)
U M U M' // eo (4)
U M' U2 M' // (4)
U M2 U2 M' U2 M'// (6)

42 STM
alg.cubingn.net

Same beginning but another insert in second block:

y' x R F' U2 F2 r' B // fb (6)
U' r U2 r' U' r U r' U2 R' U R// sb(12)
L' U R U' L U R' U // antiniklas (8)
M' U M'//eo (3)
U' M2// (2)
U' M' U2 M' // (4)

STM 35
alg.cubing.net


----------



## Renslay (May 26, 2015)

*Scramble of the session:
F2 D' R2 B2 D U F2 D' R2 U' B' U F2 L R' F' U R2 D2 R*
alg.cubing.net

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

x2
R' U L' u2 r u' U2 r' F (9)
U' R2 U (r' M) U' r2 U' r' U r (11)
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' (13)
U' M' U' M' U2 M' U M U' M2 U M' U2 M (14)
alg.cubing.net

47 STM.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

alternative ending:

x2
R' U L' u2 r u' U2 r' F (9)
U' R2 U (r' M) U' r2 U' r' U R (11)
U' L U' R U2 L' U L U2 R' L' (11)
U M' U M U' M' U M U2 M' U2 (11)
alg.cubing.net

42 STM.


----------



## philipneri (May 26, 2015)

Renslay said:


> *Scramble of the session:
> F2 D' R2 B2 D U F2 D' R2 U' B' U F2 L R' F' U R2 D2 R*
> alg.cubing.net



I am happy with my FB and my EO. My LSE is okay, I guess. Would love tips on my SB.

y
R' U' M2 L2 B F D L' F (FB, 9)
r' U' R U r' U' r M2 U2 R U R' U' r U R' (SB, 16)
U2 l' U2 y R U2 R U2 R' U2 y r y2 (CMLL, 13)
U' M U M' U M U M (EO, 8)
U M U2 M U M' U2 M U2 M2 U2 (LSE, 11)
alg.cubing.net

57 STM


----------



## TDM (May 26, 2015)

Renslay said:


> F2 D' R2 B2 D U F2 D' R2 U' B' U F2 L R' F' U R2 D2 R


R' F' R F2 // F2B-1 (4/4)
U2 R U' B2 // F2B-2 (4/8)
r2 R U M2 U2 R U R // F2B-3 (8/16)
U2 R U' R' U2 R U' R' // F2B-4 (8/24)
U' R U R' F' R U2 R' U' R U' R' F R U' R' // CMLL (16/40)
M' U2 M' U2 M' U M // EO (7/47)
U' M2 // ULUR (2/49)
U M U2 M // EP (4/53)

37 moves without CMLL.


----------



## mDiPalma (May 27, 2015)

philipneri said:


> I am happy with my FB and my EO. My LSE is okay, I guess. Would love tips on my SB.
> 
> y
> R' U' M2 L2 B F D L' F (FB, 9)
> ...



Here is a better second block:

y R' U' l2 B $ F D L' F // your FB (8)
*R U2 F2 R L2 D2 R' D L2 F2 U R' // improved SB (12)*
U' // LSE (1)
$ = B L2 B' R' B L2 B' R // CMLL (7)

=28 htm Roux


----------



## JediJupiter (May 27, 2015)

Knut said:


> I used to participate in this a while back, but then I got really busy so I am _way_ out of practice. Any tips and suggestions would be great.
> 
> x2 z'
> F' R' u' U' B R' U' r' U2 r' F // FB (11)
> ...



first block is literally what I would have done in a speedsolve


----------



## Renslay (Jun 1, 2015)

*Scramble of the session:
B2 F2 L' U2 F2 L D2 L' D2 F2 L2 F D2 U' R2 B' F' U' R B2 L2*
alg.cubing.net

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

y' x
E F R f2 U2 R2 F (7)
U' M' r2 U' R U2 r' R' U2 M' U' r (12)
U R' U' R U' R' U2 R (8)
U2 M' U M' U M' U M2 U M2 U2 M' (12)
alg.cubing.net

39 STM. Quite simple and strightforward.


----------



## 2180161 (Jun 1, 2015)

y 
L' R U R' U' R U R U R' D R U2 R' U2 R U R' D2 /Terrible move-count, but easy to execute FB
r U R' U R' U' r U R' M' U2 r U' R //SB
U L' U' L U' L' U2 L// CMLL
U2 ' U' M U2 M' U' M' U2 M U2 M U2 M' //LSE


----------



## mDiPalma (Jun 1, 2015)

Renslay said:


> *Scramble of the session:
> B2 F2 L' U2 F2 L D2 L' D2 F2 L2 F D2 U' R2 B' F' U' R B2 L2*



y2 R D' R2 @ B2 L F2 D B D' // (FB 9)
F' U' F2 R F' U' R' F2 U’ L’ U L F2 R U2 R’ U // (SB and LSE 17)
@ = R F R' B' R F' R' B // (CMLL 6)

=32 htm :tu


----------



## Renslay (Jun 5, 2015)

2180161 said:


> y
> L' R U R' U' R U R U R' D R U2 R' U2 R U R' D2 /Terrible move-count, but easy to execute FB
> r U R' U R' U' r U R' M' U2 r U' R //SB
> U L' U' L U' L' U2 L// CMLL
> U2 ' U' M U2 M' U' M' U2 M U2 M U2 M' //LSE



I would use this for the same first block:

z' y
M U' R2 D2 R' U R2 D

Note that in that case the second block:
M U R U2 R U R U2 R U' r' U2 r U R'
leads to a CMLL skip!

The full solve:
z' y
M U' R2 D2 R' U R2 D (8)
M U R U2 R U R U2 R U' r' U2 r U R' (15)
U M U M' U' M U2 M' U (9)
alg.cubing.net

32 STM. Very lucky!


----------



## Renslay (Jun 8, 2015)

*Scramble of the session:
R' D F' U' F2 R F U2 R2 U' B2 D' L2 D' R2 L2 U2 R'*
alg.cubing.net

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

First try:

z'
F' r2 u2 U' r U' x (6)
M2 U R2 U2 R' U' r' M U2 M' U' r' (12)
U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' (14)
U M U M' U M' U2 M' U M2 U' (11)
alg.cubing.net

43 STM.


----------



## philipneri (Jun 8, 2015)

Renslay said:


> *Scramble of the session:
> R' D F' U' F2 R F U2 R2 U' B2 D' L2 D' R2 L2 U2 R'*
> alg.cubing.net



y' x2
F' D R2 U M2 B' // FB (6)
U' M U' r U' R2 U2 R' M2 U2 R' U R // SB (13)
U2 x' F U' R U L' U2 R' U2 r // CMLL (11)
M' U M' U2 M' U M' // EO (7)
U M2 U M U2 M U' M' U2 M' U2 // L6E (11)
alg.cubing.net

48 STM

I am pleased with my F2B. Any tips on a more efficient EO/L6E? I feel like I understand the efficient use of M/M', but I don't understand the efficient use of U/U'. I pretty much always use U.


----------



## h2f (Jun 8, 2015)

x2 y // preinspection
R2 F' D U' R U2 R U' B // FB (9)
U r U R U2 RU M' U R' U' r U r' //SB (14)
U2 R U R' U L' U R U' L U2 R' //CMLL y-sune
U' M' U M' // EO
U' M' U2 M' // UR/UL
U' M2 U' M2 

alg.cubing.net

Or:
y x' // preinspection
U' F D' r B R2 F2//FB (7)
r U' R2 U' r U R2 U' M U2 R U' r' // SB (13)
U' F R U R' U' R U R' U' F' //CMLL
M2 U M' U M' // eo
U2 M U2 M U'//ru lu
M' U2 M2 U2 M' U2

alg.cubing

How to make it shorter, I mean LSE?


----------



## Renslay (Jun 9, 2015)

philipneri said:


> y' x2
> F' D R2 U M2 B' // FB (6)
> U' M U' r U' R2 U2 R' M2 U2 R' U R // SB (13)
> U2 x' F U' R U L' U2 R' U2 r // CMLL (11)
> ...



M' U M' U2 M' U *M* // EO (7)
Don't place both UL and UR to the top with the last M'! It's very rare that it leads to a shorter solution - usually on the contrary!

U' M' U2 M U' M2 U' M U2 M U2 // L6E (11)
or:
U' M U2 M U M2 U M U2 M' U2 // L6E (11)

(Yeah, I know, it's not shorter this time, but believe me, in most of the time it is.)




h2f said:


> Or:
> y x' // preinspection
> U' F D' r B R2 F2//FB (7)
> r U' R2 U' r U R2 U' M U2 R U' r' // SB (13)
> ...



I would use:
M2 U M' U M'
U2 M U2 M *U*
*E2 M' E2 M'*

E2 M' E2 M' (or E2 M E2 M) seems hard at first, but with practice it could be extremely fast. For example: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0pDUYRrGEy4


----------



## h2f (Jun 9, 2015)

Renslay said:


> I would use:
> M2 U M' U M'
> U2 M U2 M *U*
> *E2 M' E2 M'*
> ...



Thanks. I try to avoid E2 but it happens sometimes. In this case I didnt even see I can make the way you've done. Once again, thanks a lot. Nice trick.


----------



## Knut (Jun 11, 2015)

x2
R' u R U' R U M' r B' //FB
r U' R' U' R'U2 R' U R M U2 R U R' U' r U r' //SB
U R' U' R U' R' U2 R // Orient Corners
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' U // Permute Corners
M' U M' U M U M' // EO
U M' U2 M' U' M2 U M U2 M2 U2 M' //LSE

72 STM

Something tells me I need to learn the rest of the CMLL algs... 
And of course practice more.


----------



## Renslay (Jun 16, 2015)

*Scramble of the session:
F2 D2 U R2 F2 U R2 U' B2 R2 U R' B U2 L R' U R2 B' L' F*
alg.cubing.net

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

First try:

x'
R u B' M2 B' (5)
U M' U r U M' U' R U M U' r (12)
R' U' R U' l U' R' U l' U2 R (11)
M2 U M' U M U' M' U2 M U M2 U' M2 U2 (14)
alg.cubing.net

42 STM.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

An interesting solution with non-matching blocks:

x'
R u B' M2 B' (5)
r2 U' R F' U' F r U r' (9)
b L U L' U' b' (6)
M' U2 M' U2 M' U F2 M F2 r R2 (11)
alg.cubing.net

31 STM.


----------



## h2f (Jun 16, 2015)

the second solve is very nice. I love non matching blocks, but this one is great.


----------



## philipneri (Jun 17, 2015)

F2 D2 U R2 F2 U R2 U' B2 R2 U R' B U2 L R' U R2 B' L' F

x2 y2
F D L2 D2 U M R U R' F (10)
M2 r U r' U R' U M' R U2 r' U' r (13)
l' U2 y R U2 R' U2 R' U2 y r (11)
M' U2 M' U2 M U M (7)
U' M U2 M U' M2 U' M2 (8)
alg.cubing.net

49 STM

I welcome all thoughts/recommendations/tips. Thank you.


----------



## h2f (Jun 17, 2015)

Try to make something with you second pair during solving first pair adding some moves and looking for optimal solution. For example:
x2 y2
B U2 L' F D L2 D2 (7)

I've added 3 moves to solve the next pair as first.
alg.cubing.net


----------



## philipneri (Jun 17, 2015)

h2f said:


> Try to make something with you second pair during solving first pair adding some moves and looking for optimal solution. For example:
> x2 y2
> B U2 L' F D L2 D2 (7)
> 
> ...



That is absolutely incredible. I cannot imagine coming up a solution that efficient on my own.


----------



## h2f (Jun 17, 2015)

I am not best Roux solver. My averages are around 28 sec. Doing the first block just play around with cube adding moves with layer where other sticekers of your FB are. In this case I've tried random moves. When I did B I've noticed a corner easily can make line and the edge is a part of second line. The other moves were the moves you did. For the beginner its a good strategy make it as you did - square and the second pair, so your solution is ok. And your second block is only 13 moves which a decent solve.


----------



## Renslay (Jun 20, 2015)

*Scramble of the session:
L' F L2 B' F2 R2 B' D2 U2 F D2 F' L R2 U' B D2 L D U2 L*
alg.cubing.net

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

First try:

y' z
u2 F' u2 R F M' F (7)
U' r U2 R2 U' R' U' R' U' R U r' U' R (14)
U R' D R U' R U' R' U R' D' R (12)
U' M U M' U' M U2 M' U M2 U2 M U2 M (14)
alg.cubing.net

47 STM. Pretty average on everything.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

A very interesting solution with non-matching blocks and UF/UB instead of UL/UR.
Not my usual colors, but this FB seemed the shortest:

y x'
S' R f2 M F // (5)
U2 r2 U' R' U r' U R' U' M' U *R2* // non matching blocks (12)
*l* F U F' U' l' // regular CMLL (usually I would do U' F R U R' U', but this leads to a cancellation) (6-1)
U M' U2 M // pre-EO for better UF/UB (4)
U' M' U' M U // EO + UF/UB (5)
u2 M' u2 // M-perm (3)
U R' // undo UF/UB to UL/UR and solve speudo-blocks (2)
alg.cubing.net

36 STM.


----------



## philipneri (Jun 21, 2015)

L' F L2 B' F2 R2 B' D2 U2 F D2 F' L R2 U' B D2 L D U2 L

x'
D' F r2 B' F' M U' R2 F (FB, 9)
r' R' U' R U' R U' R U R' U' r U R' (SB, 14)
R2 D' R U2 R' D R U2 R (CMLL, 9)
M' U' M U M' U M' (EO, 7)
U M U2 M U M2 U' M U2 M U2 (LSE, 11)
alg.cubing.net

50 STM

Tips and suggestions are always welcome.


----------



## Renslay (Jun 22, 2015)

philipneri said:


> L' F L2 B' F2 R2 B' D2 U2 F D2 F' L R2 U' B D2 L D U2 L
> 
> x'
> D' F r2 B' F' M U' R2 F (FB, 9)
> ...



It's a good solve. I couldn't find a trivially shorter alternative for your steps.

One tiny little note: the last part of your LSE starts as this (after the EO):
U M U2 M
Here, you place UR/UL to the DF/DB positions. Instead, I would use this:
U M' U2 M
Because M' is usually a bit quicker. Moreover, I use such fingertricks for the M layer that alternating M moves (M'-M-M'-M-M' and so on) are really fast and nice: use left (or right) ring finger to push BD to DF (M'), then push DB to BU (M), and so on.

So, for the last 11 moves, I would use:
U M' U2 M U' M2 U M U2 M' U2

Not shorter, but more M' instead of M.


----------



## philipneri (Jun 23, 2015)

Renslay said:


> It's a good solve. I couldn't find a trivially shorter alternative for your steps.
> 
> One tiny little note: the last part of your LSE starts as this (after the EO):
> U M U2 M
> ...



Awesome. Thank you. My M slice finger tricks are not so good. It is interesting to hear about how other people do them.


----------



## Renslay (Jun 29, 2015)

*Scramble of the session:
R2 F' D2 R2 B R2 F R2 F2 L2 U' R2 U' B F2 L' U F U' L'*
alg.cubing.net

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

x'
R E2 F' R' u r' F (7)
R U R' U' r' U' M U' R U R U M U' r U2 r' U' r (19)
R' U' R U' R' U2 R2 U R' U R U2 R' (13)
U2 M' U M U M' U' M' U M2 U' M U2 M' U2 (15)
alg.cubing.net

54 STM. Long. :/ Any idea for that particular second block?

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

With a different first block, this is the result:

x'
R E2 R' F' u r' U F (8)
U' r' U R' U2 F R F' R U' r' (11)
R' F R U F U' R U R' U' F' (11)
M' U' M U' M' U2 M U (8)
alg.cubing.net

38 STM. Much better!


----------



## GuRoux (Jun 30, 2015)

R2 F' D2 R2 B R2 F R2 F2 L2 U' R2 U' B F2 L' U F U' L'

z' 
u F U F r2 B (6)
U r' U' R U R2 U R2 (8) pseudo blocks 
U2 M2 U' F R U R' U' R U R' U' F' (13) some how i recognized the case and did cmlleo
U' M U2 M U r' U2 M' U2 M2 (10)
stm: 37


----------



## NeilH (Jul 1, 2015)

F' D2 R2 B R2 F R2 F2 L2 U' R2 U' B F2 L' U F U' L'

x2 y' //inspection
M U' R U' R' U F' U' L U L' U' L U L' //FB
M' U R2 M U M2 Rw' U' Rw U2 R U' R' U2 R U' R' //SB
U F R U R' U' F' U R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' //CMLL
U M U2 M U M' U2 M' U2 M' U' M U2 M U2 //LSE

alg.cubing.net

This speedsolve is really discouraging lol


----------



## Renslay (Jul 1, 2015)

GuRoux said:


> R2 F' D2 R2 B R2 F R2 F2 L2 U' R2 U' B F2 L' U F U' L'
> 
> z'
> u F U F r2 B (6)
> ...



Not working.




NeilH said:


> F' D2 R2 B R2 F R2 F2 L2 U' R2 U' B F2 L' U F U' L'
> 
> x2 y' //inspection
> M U' R U' R' U F' U' L U L' U' L U L' //FB
> ...



The FB is waaaay too long. Some alternatives for the same FB:

x2 y'
B' R U B2 R' U2 R' U F' (9)

x2 y'
r F' r2 F' B2 M' r B' (8)

x2 y'
R F' r' F' B' R U B2 (8)

Try to force your FB below 10 moves!

SB is not bad. Here are some alternatives:

r' R' U' M' r U R2 U' R U R' U R U' R' (15)

r M' U' r' U R2 U' R' U2 R U' R' U R (14)

r2 U' R M U R2 U' R U R2 F R F' (13)


----------



## h2f (Jul 1, 2015)

z' y D F2 U r U2 r B' // FB (7)
R' U' R U R' U R U' r' U R' U2 R // SB (13)
U F' r U r' U2 r' F2 r// cmll (9)
U2 M U' M'// eo (4)
U M U2 M'
U M' U2 M'

41 stm, alg.cubing.net


----------



## Lyn Simm (Jul 1, 2015)

Renslay said:


> *Scramble of the session:
> R2 F' D2 R2 B R2 F R2 F2 L2 U' R2 U' B F2 L' U F U' L'*



y2
U' F R2 F D' U R B2 U B2 U' B' //first block (12)
R' U R2 U2 R U2 R U' R' U' R U2 R' U2 R U2 //second block (16)
//skip

28 htm

wow The Roux Method is so efficient!!

you said I should keep my first block under 10 moves!! what should I have done instead??

Let me know <3,

-Lyn


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Jul 2, 2015)

Lyn Simm said:


> y2
> U' F R2 F D' U R B2 U B2 U' B' //first block (12)
> R' U R2 U2 R U2 R U' R' U' R U2 R' U2 R U2 //second block (16)
> //skip
> ...



nice everything after SB skip, teach me your hacks


----------



## Cris738 (Jul 2, 2015)

Roux: R2 F' D2 R2 B R2 F R2 F2 L2 U' R2 U' B F2 L' U F U' L'

F' B2 D U2 F- First Block 
L' U' M' U M2 U2 l U M' U L U' M U2 M' L U l'- Second Block
R U R' U' R' F R F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U2- 2 Look CMLL
M2 U' M' U' M U2 M' U2 M U M2 U M' U2 M' U2 M2 

Except for FB, everthing else was terribad.  I need tips to get better at roux since its my main method


----------



## Renslay (Jul 2, 2015)

Cris738 said:


> Roux: R2 F' D2 R2 B R2 F R2 F2 L2 U' R2 U' B F2 L' U F U' L'
> 
> F' B2 D U2 F- First Block
> L' U' M' U M2 U2 l U M' U L U' M U2 M' L U l'- Second Block
> ...



Second block alternatives:

L' U M U L U2 L U M' L U2 M U' l' (14)

L' U l' U M2 U L U M U M' U l (13)

Your LSE is decent. I found only this, and it's not much shorter:

U M2 U M' U M' U2 M' U2 M U M' U2 M U2 (15)


----------



## Renslay (Jul 4, 2015)

*Scramble of the session:
L' U2 D B' D L2 F2 R D B' D2 F' R2 B' L2 U2 F' D2 B D2*
alg.cubing.net

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

y z'
U2 M2 D' M2 U R2 B' (7)
R U' M r' U R' U2 r M' U' M U R (13)
F R2 D R' U R D' R2 U' F' (10)
M' U M U M' U' M' U M' U2 M' U M U2 M' (15)
alg.cubing.net

44 STM. I think the SB has a greater potential...


----------



## h2f (Jul 4, 2015)

z2 y U R' U2 F' D' r' F'//FB (7)
M' U r2 U// should be R' in the end but nice cancelation to cmll which starts with R',SB (4) wtf
R2 U' R U' L U' R' U L' U2 R //
M U' M'//EO
U M' U2 M U' M2 U' M2 U2 M' U2 M'

37 stm. I dont know how to make shorter LSE+EO

alg.cubing.net

Meanwhile, I was playing around with LSE and found 3stm shorter solution. Instead of UL/UR I did UF/UB.

z2 y U R' U2 F' D' r' F'//FB (7)
M' U r2 U// SB (4) wtf
R2 U' R U' L U' R' U L' U2 R // cmll with cancelation
M U' M//EO
U' M U2 M' U' M U2 M' U'

Stm 34,

alg.cubingn.net


----------



## Renslay (Jul 4, 2015)

h2f said:


> Meanwhile, I was playing around with LSE and found 3stm shorter solution. Instead of UL/UR I did UF/UB.
> 
> z2 y U R' U2 F' D' r' F'//FB (7)
> M' U r2 U// SB (4) wtf
> ...



Very nice! Especially that SB... 

I found that
M U M U M' U2 M U2 M2 U M2 U
works as well for LSE, but it has the same length.


----------



## h2f (Jul 4, 2015)

Renslay said:


> Very nice! Especially that SB...



It's nice to read it. But truely says - it was a lucky solution, i didnt plan sb during fb. But luck has finnished after sb - I dont like this cll, and lse wasnt the shortes possibility. But It's always nice to find both blocks in 11 (12) moves.


----------



## Lyn Simm (Jul 4, 2015)

Renslay said:


> *Scramble of the session:
> L' U2 D B' D L2 F2 R D B' D2 F' R2 B' L2 U2 F' D2 B D2*



B' L F' R' F L2 F' R U' L' // first square (10)
l2 F' U F' R F2 U' R2 // first block (8)
y' U R' U' R U2 R' U' R U R U' R' // second block (12)

alg.cubing.net

if I added right, thats 30 moves!! The Roux Method is fun!!

-Lyn


----------



## Renslay (Jul 6, 2015)

Lyn Simm said:


> ...



As always, thank you for the pointless trolling.


----------



## Cris738 (Jul 7, 2015)

L' U2 D B' D L2 F2 R D B' D2 F' R2 B' L2 U2 F' D2 B D2

x2 
M' U' L' U2 L2 U M2 U2 M B- FB
U M' U r2 U R' U2 M2 r U2 R U' R'- SB
U2 L' U R U' L U R'- Niklas CMLL
U' M' U2 M U2 M U M' U' M' U2 M U2 M2 U M' U2 M- LSE

49 STM. Thoughts and improvements? :confused:


----------



## Renslay (Jul 7, 2015)

Cris738 said:


> L' U2 D B' D L2 F2 R D B' D2 F' R2 B' L2 U2 F' D2 B D2
> 
> x2
> M' U' L' U2 L2 U M2 U2 M B- FB
> ...



Your FB is decent. I found this one:

y x2
F M' U' M2 U' L2 B2 z (7)

The SB is very good. The LSE is okay. However, I noticed this:
U' M' U2 M U2 M U M' U' *M' U2 M U2 M2* to insert UL/UR?
There is a shorter way to do that. Here:
U' M' U2 M U2 M U M' U' *M U2 M'*


----------



## Renslay (Jul 8, 2015)

*Scramble of the session:
F L D F U' R2 D' L2 F' R' U F2 D' R2 U B2 D R2 B2 U L2*
alg.cubing.net

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Okay, this was a very interesting solve... Doing F2B I also got F2L! Nothing intended, pure luck. Sooooo... Here are some variants:

F2B / F2L:

y2 z
U2 R2 r' U' R' U' F' L F2 (9)
U M R U M' U' R2 U2 M r' U' r (12)
alg.cubing.net

Finishing with CMLL + LSE (SB ends with R instead of r, so we have cancellations):
R' U' R U' l U' R' U l' U2 R (11-3)
U' M' U' M' U2 M' U M U' M' U2 M U M2 U' M' (16)
alg.cubing.net
45 STM.

Finishing with CLL + ELL:

R' U' R U' l U' R' U l' U2 R (11)
U2 M U' M2 d L' U' L' S L U L (12)
alg.cubing.net
44 STM.

Finishing with OLL + PLL:
y' r U2 R' U' R U' r' (7)
U2 y x' R U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R U' R' D' x (17)
alg.cubing.net
45 STM.


----------



## Cris738 (Jul 8, 2015)

F L D F U' R2 D' L2 F' R' U F2 D' R2 U B2 D R2 B2 U L2

z2
R2 U2 R U M U L D2 R2 U' M B- FB
R' U R' U R U' M2 r' U r' U' r U r'- SB
R U R' U R U2 R' U2- CMLL
M' U' M' U M U' M U2 M2 U' M U2 M U2- LSE

48 STM. Tips and Improvements? :confused:


----------



## Lyn Simm (Jul 9, 2015)

Renslay said:


> Okay, this was a very interesting solve... Doing F2B I also got F2L! Nothing intended, pure luck. Sooooo...



btw, you shouldn't do CFOP solves in the Roux thread. :tu



Renslay said:


> *F L D F U' R2 D' L2 F' R' U F2 D' R2 U B2 D R2 B2 U L2*



z2 L2 F2 L' B' L D B L' B R2 B // FB (11)
U R' U B2 U L U' L' B2 U R2 d // SB (12)
r' U r' B2 r U' r' B2 r2 // CMLL (9)

32 htm 

alg.cubing.net

-Lyn


----------



## Renslay (Jul 9, 2015)

"btw, you shouldn't do CFOP solves in the Roux thread" [inserts Petrus/ZZ-like FMC solution claiming it Roux]
Yeaaaah... Suuuure...


----------



## Renslay (Jul 9, 2015)

Cris738 said:


> F L D F U' R2 D' L2 F' R' U F2 D' R2 U B2 D R2 B2 U L2
> 
> z2
> R2 U2 R U M U L D2 R2 U' M B- FB
> ...



You should work on the first block, it can be much shorter. I found this for the same block:

y' x2
D2 M R f M r2 F (7)

Why did you finish your CMLL with a U2? It's not necessary to adjust the corners at this point.
Without it, the LSE can be:
M' U' M' U M U' M' U' M' U2 M' M2 (12)

Otherwise it's a good solve!


----------



## h2f (Jul 9, 2015)

y D' U' r2 F' r B// FB
U' M U' M' U' r2 U r' U r M' U R'//
U2 R U2 R' U2 R' F R F'//
R U R' U' M' U R U' R'//
U2 M U

40 STM
alg.cubin.net


----------



## Renslay (Jul 13, 2015)

*Scramble of the session:
D2 F' R2 D2 R2 F2 U2 B2 D2 F D2 L' D R F' R2 B2 D' R' F2 U'*
alg.cubing.net

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

First try:

y2 z
U2 b2 R2 U M2 B' (6)
R U M2 U R U M' U' R2 U' r' (11)
U2 R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 (14)
U M' U' M' U M' U2 M U' M2 U' M U2 M U2 (15)
alg.cubing.net

46 STM.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Later I found this:

y2 z
U2 R' U' R b2 U2 B (7)
R' U2 R' U R U R2 U M2 U' R (11)
f U F' U' f' L F L' (8)
U' M' U M' U M' U2 M' (8)
alg.cubing.net

34 STM. Easy F2B, short CMLL, lucky LSE.


----------



## philipneri (Jul 13, 2015)

Renslay said:


> *Scramble of the session:
> D2 F' R2 D2 R2 F2 U2 B2 D2 F D2 L' D R F' R2 B2 D' R' F2 U'*
> alg.cubing.net



y
F' U L D2 B U' M2 U2 r B' (FB, 10)
U2 M R2 U R U' M U2 r U R' (SB, 11)
U2 R U2 R' U2 R' F R F' (CMLL, 9)
U M' U M' U M U M (EO, 8)
U' M' U2 M' U M' U2 M U2 M2 U2 (LSE, 11)
alg.cubing.net

49 STM

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

y
F' U L D2 R' U2 B' r B' (FB, 9)
U2 M' U M2 U r' U R2 U2 R2 U' R' U r (SB, 14)
U' F U' L' U R2 U' L U R' l' U' x' (CMLL, 13)
M' U M U' M' U M (EO, 7)
U' M U2 M' U' M2 (LSE, 6)
alg.cubing.net

49 STM ... Second try yielded shorter FB, EO and LSE, but longer SB and CMLL


----------



## Lyn Simm (Jul 13, 2015)

Renslay said:


> *D2 F' R2 D2 R2 F2 U2 B2 D2 F D2 L' D R F' R2 B2 D' R' F2 U'*



L2 F2 D2 F' D2 R' F' R' U R2 U2 F U' // first block (13/13)
U' R' U' F' D' F U2 D2 R' D' // non-matching second block (10/23)
R2 U F U' F' // CMLL and correct non-matching (5/28)

alg.cubing.net

28 moves! thanks to BARO-mod for the good start!!


----------



## Renslay (Jul 18, 2015)

*Scramble of the next session:
L D2 F' U R' L B U F' R' U' F2 U B2 D2 L2 U2 D R2 L2 D*
alg.cubing.net

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

z'
B R r F B2 U M2 B' (8)
M' U2 M U R' U' R' M' U2 M U r' (12)
l U R' D R U2 R' D' R U L' (11)
M U' M U M' U2 M U2 M' U' M' U2 M U2 M2 (15)
alg.cubing.net

46 STM.


----------



## porkynator (Jul 19, 2015)

Fw R2 Fw D' L D (6)
Rw2 U' R2 B U B' R U M' U R' (11)
R2 D' R U2 R' D R U2 Rw (9)
U M' U M U' M' U2 M U' Uw2 M Uw2 M (13)


----------



## Lyn Simm (Jul 21, 2015)

Renslay said:


> L D2 F' U R' L B U F' R' U' F2 U B2 D2 L2 U2 D R2 L2 D



B' D' L2 F2 B2 L' U' L2 F' R' // first block (10)
U' B' D2 F U2 ($) R F R F2 D2 B // second block (11)
($) = U2 B' D B U2 B' D' B // CMLL (6)

27 htm

alg.cubing.net

-Lyn


----------



## Renslay (Jul 21, 2015)

Lyn Simm said:


> B' D' L2 F2 B2 L' U' L2 F' R' // first block (10)
> U' B' D2 F U2 ($) R F R F2 D2 B // second block (11)
> ($) = U2 B' D B U2 B' D' B // CMLL (6)
> 
> ...



Please don't call it Roux when it is obviously not. It can confuse beginners. If you want I can give you scrambles in the FMC thread.


----------



## Renslay (Jul 24, 2015)

*Scramble of the session:
U L2 U F2 R2 F2 U' R2 U R2 U F' U2 B L' D' L D' R F2 U'*
alg.cubing.net

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

z' x
D2 F U' F r' F' x' (6)
M' r U' M U' R U R U R U M' R' U r (15)
F R2 D R' U R D' R2' U' F' (10)
M' U M U' M' U2 M U M2 U' M2 (11)
alg.cubing.net

42 STM. Pretty good.


----------



## h2f (Jul 24, 2015)

y F D2 F' M U R' F// (7)
M' U r' U' r' U2 M2 U2 r' U' r // (11)
U' R U2 R D R' U2 R D' r2 // (10)
U' M' U M //eo (4)
U' M2 U M2 U2 // (5)

alg.cubing.net

37 STM. Nice solve.


----------



## Lyn Simm (Jul 24, 2015)

Renslay said:


> Please don't call it Roux



ok I will put CMLL at the end next time!! sorry!! :tu



Renslay said:


> *U L2 U F2 R2 F2 U' R2 U R2 U F' U2 B L' D' L D' R F2 U'*




U' R U2 R2 D2 B2 F' L' F' B2 L y // first block (11)
U' R F2 B D' L2 U' L' U D F2 B' // second block (12)
l U' R D2 R' U R D2 l2 // CMLL (9)

32 htm 

alg.cubing.net

-Lyn


----------



## Renslay (Jul 27, 2015)

*Scramble of the session:
U2 D F2 R' F R2 L' D B2 R2 U2 F' R2 D2 F' D2 B U2 L2 R'*
alg.cubing.net

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

z'
u r' F' M' F' u r' F (8)
R' U2 F R F' R U' M2 U r (10)
U R U R' U R U L' U R' U' L (12)
M' U M U M' U' M' U2 M' U' M' U2 (12)
alg.cubing.net

42 STM.


----------



## Lyn Simm (Jul 28, 2015)

Renslay said:


> *U2 D F2 R' F R2 L' D B2 R2 U2 F' R2 D2 F' D2 B U2 L2 R'*



R' L' B R B' L B R' D' F U2 R' D L' B' F' R' F x2 // first block (18)
R' U' R U' R U2 R' U2 R2 U R2 U' R2 U R' // second block (15)

alg.cubing.net

33 htm

-Lyn


----------



## Knut (Jul 28, 2015)

z
E' U' r' F M' U2 r B' // FB 8
r U' R2 U' M R U' R2 U' r U' M r' U' r // SB 15
U' F R U R' U' F' // CMLL 7
M' U M U' M' U M' U M U2 M' U2 //LSE 12
Alg.cubing.net

Pretty good solve for me. Having a 7 move CMLL helps.


----------



## 2180161 (Jul 28, 2015)

E'F' E F U' R U R' L F // FB

U R U M' r U' R2 U2 r' M U2 M' U2 R' U R//SB

U F R U' R' U' R U R' F' //CMLL


M' R U R' U' M' U R U'R' M' R U R' U' M' U R U'R' M' //EO

M U2 M' U M U2 M U2M2

U M' U2 M// M-Slice
70 STM

how can I work on efficiency? with roux I average about 25 seconds. Anyway to improve?


----------



## adimare (Jul 28, 2015)

Lyn Simm said:


> fmc solution



These solutions would be welcomed in the 3x3x3 example solves thread (especially if you add a a few comments about how you figured them out). Why focus on mildly annoying some Roux solvers when you could be helping out people interested in fmc example solves?


----------



## h2f (Jul 29, 2015)

2180161 said:


> M' R U R' U' M' U R U'R' M' R U R' U' M' U R U'R' M' //EO
> 
> how can I work on efficiency? with roux I average about 25 seconds. Anyway to improve?



Dont use RU move during EO - you can solve all cases only with M/M' and U/U'.


----------



## Renslay (Jul 29, 2015)

2180161 said:


> E'F' E F U' R U R' L F // FB
> 
> U R U M' r U' R2 U2 r' M U2 M' U2 R' U R//SB
> 
> ...



First block:
I would start with R' u' R u U R U' M U x'

Second block:
U R U M' r U' R2 U2 is a good start, but for the last pair I recommend r2 U2 M' U' r

LSE:
Use only <M,U> rotations for the EO (except for the six-edge-orientation case, which I recommend R U' r' U' M' U r U r' or its inverse). Learn the EO cases!

Here, I would either use:
M' U' M U2 M' U2 M' U M' // EO
U2 M' U2 M' U' M2 U' // UL+UR
M U2 M U2 // M-perm

or:
U' M U2 M' U2 M' U M' // EO
U2 M' U2 M' U' M2 U' // UL+UR
M' U2 M' U2 M' // M-perm

Both of them are kinda "worst case scenario", none of the three parts should be longer in any solve.

Overall: your F2B are decent. You need to work on your LSE, maninly on the efficiency of the EO.


----------



## h2f (Jul 29, 2015)

y' x U R' U R U' M U' B U' L' U//FB (12)
L U' R U r U' r'// SB (7)
U R' F R F' r U' R' U' R U' R'// CMLL
U' M'// EO
U2 M U2 M U M' U2 M' //LSE

40 stm alg.cubing.net

Strange FB, but makes short SB.


----------



## Renslay (Jul 31, 2015)

*Scramble of the session:
B' R2 F R2 F D2 F2 U2 F R2 B2 R U' F' L2 B2 L F' D2 R2*
alg.cubing.net

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

First try:

z'
M D' U' R U' B (6)
r U r U r U' R' U2 R' U' M U r' (13)
U' F R2 D R' U R D' R2 U' F' (11)
M' U2 M' U2 M' U M' U2 M U2 M U' M' U2 M U2 (16)
alg.cubing.net

46 STM.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

After experimenting for a better second block (also a lucky LSE):

z'
M D' U' R U' B (6)
M' R' U2 R2 U r U r U' R' U2 R2 (12)
U F R2 D R' U R D' R2 U' F' (11)
M U M2 U' x' U2 M U2 (7)
alg.cubing.net

36 STM.


----------



## Lyn Simm (Aug 1, 2015)

Renslay said:


> z'
> M D' U' R U' B (6)
> M' R' U2 R2 U r U r U' R' U2 R2 (12)
> U F R2 D R' U R D' R2 U' F' (11)
> ...



or you could try this first block (it's the same amount of HTM, but it also solves 2 more pieces):

D B' ($) U' F' U' F L' y' x2// FB (7)

heck, you could even put CMLL where the dollar sign is for extra points!! : B U B' D2 B U' B' D2 // (6)

which leads to this SB:

U R' F' U' F R2 F D R2 D' R' F' U2 // SB (13)

which would skip LSE.

that gives 26 htm!!

alg.cubing.net



Spoiler



i can't take credit for that one XD, my friend did all of it  except the insertion



-Lyn


----------



## Berd (Aug 3, 2015)

B' L F' B' L D B2 U' R2 L' U2 F' D2 B' U2 D2 R2 F B2 D2 B2


x z
F2 M L' U L U2 R2 U B2
Rw' U R2 U' R' U R U' R' U' R M2 U2 M2 U2 Rw U R'
U Rw U2 R2 F R F' Rw U2 Rw'
M' U' M' U M' U2 M' U' M' U2 M' U' M U2 M' U2 M'

Next scramble: F2 U R' D2 F' L2 R U D F' B2 U2 B2 D' F U2 D' F2 R2 D2 B'


----------



## Renslay (Aug 3, 2015)

Berd said:


> B' L F' B' L D B2 U' R2 L' U2 F' D2 B' U2 D2 R2 F B2 D2 B2
> 
> 
> x z
> ...



That doesn't seem to work for me, but let's take your next scramble. 

*Scramble of the session:
F2 U R' D2 F' L2 R U D F' B2 U2 B2 D' F U2 D' F2 R2 D2 B'*
alg.cubing.net

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

y' z'
R F M F U B2 U' B2 (8)
U' M' r U R2 U R U r' (9)
U' r U R' U' r' F R F' (9)
M' U' M2 U' E2 M' E2 M (8)
alg.cubing.net

34 STM. Pretty lucky.


----------



## Lyn Simm (Aug 5, 2015)

D2 B2 U2 F' D L' B L2 U B2 U' L B U2 B' // FB (15)
F U' F' L' B U L' U' B' U L2 // SB (11)
R' F R B' R' F' R B // CMLL (8)

34 htm

alg.cubing.net

ok that was bad

-Lyn


----------



## Cris738 (Aug 8, 2015)

F2 U R' D2 F' L2 R U D F' B2 U2 B2 D' F U2 D' F2 R2 D2 B' 

x-inspection 
U L U2 D2 L2 F r' F-First Block 
M' U' M U2 r U R2 U' r- Second Block 
U2 R U R' U R U' R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F- Sune Cancelling into T Perm 
U' M' U2 M U2 M U M' U' M U2 M' U2 M2 U M' U2 M2 U2 M'- LSE 

56 STM. Terrible LSE in my opinion. Tips


----------



## mDiPalma (Aug 9, 2015)

Lyn Simm said:


> ok that was bad



In my opinion, lol.




Renslay said:


> *F2 U R' D2 F' L2 R U D F' B2 U2 B2 D' F U2 D' F2 R2 D2 B'*



It seems to me that, I'm back!

U2 B' D L2 D B2 D L' B2 U' B' // fb (11)
U R' B' R2 B U2 R2 B U2 B' (F R B' R' F' R) B U // sb (18)
// cmll, lse skip (0)

(My personal view is that alg.cubing.net is broken for me, so as far as I can understand, you'll have to copy and paste it there yourself)

=29 htm


----------



## h2f (Aug 9, 2015)

Cris738 said:


> F2 U R' D2 F' L2 R U D F' B2 U2 B2 D' F U2 D' F2 R2 D2 B'
> 
> x-inspection
> U L U2 D2 L2 F r' F-First Block
> ...



If you do: U' M' U2 M U2 M U M' U' *M' U2 M* U M2 U2 it'll be shorter.


----------



## Renslay (Aug 10, 2015)

*Scramble of the session:
F' R2 U2 F D2 B L2 B' L2 B2 U2 L B' U B D' F' U' B L2 R*
alg.cubing.net

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

z2
M R u R U' M2 B' (7)
U2 R' U' R U2 R' U' R2 U M' U2 *r' U' R* (14-3)
*R' U L* U' R U l' (7-3)
U M' U' M U M2 U M2 U2 (9)
alg.cubing.net

31 STM. Pretty neat cancellation.


----------



## philipneri (Aug 11, 2015)

Renslay said:


> *Scramble of the session:
> F' R2 U2 F D2 B L2 B' L2 B2 U2 L B' U B D' F' U' B L2 R*
> alg.cubing.net
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~



x'
B U' L' F D' U R2 F (FB, 8)
r2 U M2 U R2 U2 R U r U R' (SB,11)
U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' (CMLL, 14)
U M' U M U M' U' M (EO, 8)
U M' U2 M U' M U2 M U2 M2 U2 (LSE, 11)
alg.cubing.net

52 STM.

I am trying to learn how to manipulate the UR/UL edges during EO, but I have not had any success so far. Any tips for this solve?


----------



## mDiPalma (Aug 11, 2015)

D L2 R' F B' D' R U R U R' U F // fb 13
U' B U2 *F' U'* (*U F'* D F U' F' D' *F*) *F2* B' R' F2 U F R2 U' // sb, cmll 17

also a neat cancellation

=30 htm

but in my opinion, alg.com still doesn't work :/


----------



## Renslay (Aug 11, 2015)

philipneri said:


> x'
> B U' L' F D' U R2 F (FB, 8)
> r2 U M2 U R2 U2 R U r U R' (SB,11)
> U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' (CMLL, 14)
> ...



Instead of
U M' U2 M *U' M U2 M U2 M2 U2*
use
U M' U2 M *U M2 U2 M U2 M*

Otherwise, the solution is pretty good for a speedsolve.



mDiPalma said:


> D L2 R' F B' D' R U R U R' U F // fb 13
> U' B U2 *F' U'* (*U F'* D F U' F' D' *F*) *F2* B' R' F2 U F R2 U' // sb, cmll 17
> 
> also a neat cancellation
> ...



Can you post a non-FMC solution too? (A speedsolve or a linear-FMC solution.)


----------



## mDiPalma (Aug 11, 2015)

Renslay said:


> too?



U F' R2 U D L' R F' x2 // fb 8
R2 U' r U R U2 R U' F' U F R U // sb 13
L' U R' U L U L' U L // CMLL 9
M' U2 M2 U M U2 M U // LSE 8

=38 stm

old.alg.com/old


----------



## Lyn Simm (Aug 11, 2015)

mDiPalma said:


> M' U2 M2 U M U2 M U // LSE 8



that nonzero LSE movecount

maybe ill try the RENP method later tonight (Roux-and-Explicitly-Not-Petrus)


----------



## Renslay (Aug 11, 2015)

mDiPalma said:


> U F' R2 U D L' R F' x2 // fb 8
> R2 U' r U R U2 R U' F' U F R U // sb 13
> L' U R' U L U L' U L // CMLL 9
> M' U2 M2 U M U2 M U // LSE 8
> ...



Nice work on that UF/UB insertion.


----------



## cowabunga (Aug 11, 2015)

F' R2 U2 F D2 B L2 B' L2 B2 U2 L B' U B D' F' U' B L2 R


x' y'
U' F2 B' D R' U R' U R U2 B
r U' r' U R2
U R U2 R' L' U R U' L
U M U' M U M2 U M U2
34 stm


----------



## Cris738 (Aug 12, 2015)

F' R2 U2 F D2 B L2 B' L2 B2 U2 L B' U B D' F' U' B L2 R

x'
B' F' D L' U L2 U' M2 F'- FB
R U' M2 U M U2 M' U' R' U' r' U' M2 U R'-SB
U' R U R' U R U' R' U R U2 R' U R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'-Two Look CMLL
R U' r' U' M' U r U r' U' M2 U2 M U2 M-LSE

66 STM. Tips?


----------



## Renslay (Aug 12, 2015)

Cris738 said:


> F' R2 U2 F D2 B L2 B' L2 B2 U2 L B' U B D' F' U' B L2 R
> 
> x'
> B' F' D L' U L2 U' M2 F'- FB
> ...



I personally don't like L moves during the FB. It is usually better to hold the cube in a way that the pieces goes to their places right away. For example, in your case, I would use
x2 U' D' B r' D r' U' r F'
which is (almost) the same as yours, but I think it's more fingertrick-friendly. Also, I prefer r moves insted of M moves if it's possible. But these are just personal preferences. Otherwise, your FB is good.
My choice would be
y2 z' F' R F' R u' r u' F
for the same colors.

Your SB is also good. Not much to say. I would use
U' R U R2 U2 M2 U r' R' U' M' r U R'
But that is not that much better.

I also found this for SB:
U' M' U R2 U r' U' R U' R
This is quite lucky, although not that obvious to notice during a speedsolve.

Your LSE is also good. Again, not much to say.

Overall, your F2B and LSE is very good, there are no obvious improvements there as far as I can see. With a proper CMLL this can be a good solution for a speedsolve.


----------



## Renslay (Aug 14, 2015)

*Scramble of the session:
U R2 D B2 D2 U R2 B2 U L2 F2 B' L' U L2 B L F' D F2 R'*
alg.cubing.net

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

I'm practicing y/x2 color neutrality. So this is with my new block colors.

y' x'
R D R D U M' F' M r' F (10)
R' U' R' U R' U2 R U R M U R' U2 R (14)
U R2 D' R U2 R' D R U2 R (10)
U' M U2 M' U2 M' U M' U2 M' U2 M U M2 U' E2 M' E2 M' (19)
alg.cubing.net

53 STM. Terrible. I can't track the pieces.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

With my regular colors:

B' U' R' M' u B' r B' (8)
U' R U' R' U2 M' U' R2 U' r' (10)
U2 R' U L U' R U l' (8)
U' M U M' U M' U' M2 U' M U2 M U2 (13)
alg.cubing.net

39 STM. Yeah, much better. So much to learn...


----------



## philipneri (Aug 14, 2015)

Renslay said:


> *Scramble of the session:
> U R2 D B2 D2 U R2 B2 U L2 F2 B' L' U L2 B L F' D F2 R'*
> alg.cubing.net



y2 x
U' F U2 D' F r' F // (FB, 7)
R' U2 R2 r U' R U r' U' R2 U M' R' U2 R U' r' // (SB, 17)
U' R' F U' R F R' U R F' // (CMLL, 10)
U M' U2 M' U2 M U M' // (EO, 8)
U' M' U2 M U M U2 M // (LSE, 8)
alg.cubing.net

50 STM. My second block is not too good. I am okay with the rest, I guess. Any thoughts?


----------



## Renslay (Aug 15, 2015)

philipneri said:


> y2 x
> U' F U2 D' F r' F // (FB, 7)
> R' U2 R2 r U' R U r' U' R2 U M' R' U2 R U' r' // (SB, 17)
> U' R' F U' R F R' U R F' // (CMLL, 10)
> ...



I think your second block is good. It is something I would do during a speedsolve.
These are some alternatives worth considerating:
U' M' U r' U2 r U r' R' U' R U r' U' r (15)
r2 U2 r U2 r' U' R U R U2 R' U' r U r' (15)
U2 R r U' R2 U r' U R' U2 r U2 R U' r' (15)
I found nothing obviously shorter.


----------



## Cris738 (Aug 16, 2015)

U R2 D B2 D2 U R2 B2 U L2 F2 B' L' U L2 B L F' D F2 R' 

x y2-inspection 
B' U' L U L U2 M U' M2 U2 r' F-FB 
U M2 U2 R' U' R' U M U2 M2 U R'-SB 
U' R2 D' R U2 R' D R U2 R U R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'-CMLL 
U M' U M' U M U' M' U' M2 U M U2 M-LSE 

63 STM. Longer than usual FB but nothing else 

Alt FB:

x-inspection 
U F D' F2 U L U' r B' x-FB 
r' M U M' U R U2 R U M U' r U' R'-SB 
U' R U R' U' R' F R F' U R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'-CMLL 
U M' U M U M2 U M2 U' M2-LSE 

57 STM. Pretty good solve for me. Question is should I start learning full CMLL or wait a bit.


----------



## Berd (Aug 16, 2015)

Cris738 said:


> U R2 D B2 D2 U R2 B2 U L2 F2 B' L' U L2 B L F' D F2 R'
> 
> x y2-inspection
> B' U' L U L U2 M U' M2 U2 r' F-FB
> ...


You should never wait to learn it, it will make you faster and will decrease your move count considerably.


----------



## Renslay (Aug 17, 2015)

Cris738 said:


> U R2 D B2 D2 U R2 B2 U L2 F2 B' L' U L2 B L F' D F2 R'
> 
> x y2-inspection
> *B* U' L U L U2 M U' M2 U2 r' F-FB
> ...



I fixed the first solution for you. I couldn't analyze your second solution, since it is also wrong. Not even the first block works.
Please use https://alg.cubing.net/ to check your solutions before posting.

And yes, if you are sub-60, you should start learning full CMLL.


----------



## Renslay (Aug 20, 2015)

*Scramble of the session:
B2 D B2 U' B2 U' R2 U' B2 F2 U B L F L' F D B R' B' U'*
alg.cubing.net

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

With new block colors:

y x
B R' F2 U' B2 (5)
U R' U' R U r2 U' M U2 r U *R'* (12)
*R'* U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 (13-1)
M' U M U M' U M U M' U2 M U M' U2 M U2 M2 (17)
alg.cubing.net

46 STM. Good F2B, mediocre L10P.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

With old block colors:

y z
U2 R D' R2 U M U x' (7)
U r' U r U2 r' U' R U' R U r' U' r (14)
U' R U R' U R U2 r' (8)
U' M' U2 M' U M' U2 M2 U M2 U2 M U2 M (14)
alg.cubing.net

43 STM. I still have much better edge control during the EO.


----------



## Cris738 (Aug 21, 2015)

B2 D B2 U' B2 U' R2 U' B2 F2 U B L F L' F D B R' B' U'

x
U' M2 D r' F U' L M' U' M' R' F-FB
U' M' U M U M U R' U' R2 U M' U2 M U2 r U R'-SB
U' R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'-CMLL
U2 M2-LSE

55 STM. I had one very lucky LSE there. Advice?


----------



## Renslay (Aug 21, 2015)

Cris738 said:


> B2 D B2 U' B2 U' R2 U' B2 F2 U B L F L' F D B R' B' U'
> 
> x
> U' M2 D r' F U' L M' U' M' R' F-FB
> ...



The first block is not bad, but seems a bit long. I would use
x2
R F' U2 R' D2 r' F' (7)

The second block is also good, considering that it seems a pretty bad case.
For the last pair, this is one move shorter, and I think a bit more comfortable:
U' M' U M U M U R' U' R2 *U' M U2 M' r U R'* (17)
Actually it is the same but from the other way around.
A good alternative:
U M U M' R' U' R2 U' M U2 M' r U r' (14)
However, take a look at this:
U M U R' U' r U' R U R (10)

Your LSE is extremely lucky. I had something like this maybe once in my entire cubing life...


----------



## Deleted member 29232 (Aug 23, 2015)

B2 D B2 U' B2 U' R2 U' B2 F2 U B L F L' F D B R' B' U'

U B' D2 U' B2 U' B //FB (7)
U M2 U R' U' r U R2 U' r U2 M r' U' R //SB (15)
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' //CMLL (26)
U2 M U M U M' U M' //EO (8)
U' M' U2 M' U // UL UR (5)
S2 M' S2 M' R2 // Finish (5)

66 STM
With full CMLL probably 10-12 moves less


----------



## h2f (Aug 25, 2015)

I'm back to roux:

z2 y R' U2 M2 B' D2 B2 r B' //FB (9)
U r' U R' U' R2U' M2 U2 r U2 r' U' R2//SB (15) nice cancelation with cmll (R2 instead of R)
U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R//
M U' M' // EO
U M' U2 M'//
U M2 U2 M' U2 M

43 stm alg.cubing.net


----------



## cowabunga (Aug 25, 2015)

B2 D B2 U' B2 U' R2 U' B2 F2 U B L F L' F D B R' B' U'


z2
R D' B L B2 D' L D2 R U L F' 
r U r' U R' U' R' U r
U M U' M2 U' M U M U' M' U2 M U' M2
35 stm


----------



## Renslay (Aug 25, 2015)

*Scramble of the session:
F U2 F D2 B' U2 F2 D2 R2 U2 B' D R' F R D2 U' L' R' U2 B*
alg.cubing.net

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

With new colors:

y' x
D r2 D F' U R' U2 B2 (8)
U M2 U' R' U2 R2 U2 M2 U' R (10)
U2 F R U R' U' F' (7)
U' M U2 M' U2 M' U M U' M U2 M' U' M U2 M' (16)
alg.cubing.net

41 STM. Short. But. Painful. FB took ages to inspect, SB was luck, not talent.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

With old colors:

y' z
F B u2 B2 U' B (6)
r U r' U M U' R U R2 U R' U R' F R F' R (17)
U L' U2 L U2 L F' L' F (9)
M U M' U2 M' U' M U' M' U2 M U' M U2 M' (15)
alg.cubing.net

47 STM. At least I can see what I'm doing.


----------



## h2f (Aug 27, 2015)

z2 y L' F' D' B U' F' U F2 // 8 I could find nothing better, just linear solution
R U' M' U r' U r' M U R' U R U' R' U R//16
R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R'//
U' M U' M U' M' U2 M U' M2 U M U2 M'

47 STM
alg.cubing


----------



## Renslay (Sep 1, 2015)

*Scramble of the session:
R' D2 L2 U F2 D2 F D L F' D2 R2 F2 D2 F D2 B U2 L2 F2*
alg.cubing.net

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

with new colors:

y2 x
U R' r' u' R2 U' R2 F (8)
R U' M U' R U' r' U' R U F R F' U2 R U' r' (17)
U F R U R' U' R U R' U' F' (11)
M U' M' U2 M' U M' U M' U2 M' U' M' U2 M' (15)
alg.cubing.net

51 STM. Not bad, not good.

with old colors:

y' z
U R F2 U2 R U' B (7)
r U2 R U M U r U M' r U R' (12)
U2 R' U2 R' D' R U2 R' D R2 (10)
U' R U' r' U' M' U r U r' U2 M2 U M2 U2 (15)
alg.cubing.net

44 STM. Still significantly better (and faster) with old ones.


----------



## h2f (Sep 1, 2015)

y'x' R' F D R2 U' R D // (7)
U' r2 U R U R M U' R U R' U R U' R' // (16)
U R U R' U R U L' U R' U' L //CMLL
M2 U M U M U M' U2 M U' M2 U M U2 M U2

50 stm alg.cubing.net


----------



## Cris738 (Sep 3, 2015)

R' D2 L2 U F2 D2 F D L F' D2 R2 F2 D2 F D2 B U2 L2 F2

y2 x'
U D' B R2 U' M F'-FB
R' U M U2 R' U r U R2 U r U R2 U2 r-SB
U R2 F' R U R2 U' R' F R U' R2 U R2 U R'-CMLL
U2 M' U' M' U' M2 U' M U2 M' U2-LSE

49 STM. I think I did well for SB since it was a bad case. Thoughts?


----------



## Renslay (Sep 4, 2015)

Cris738 said:


> R' D2 L2 U F2 D2 F D L F' D2 R2 F2 D2 F D2 B U2 L2 F2
> 
> y2 x'
> U D' B R2 U' M F'-FB
> ...



Fixed that for you.

I think the SB was not a bad case, I would simply use
U R2 U r U R U2 r2 U' r' M U2 r U R' (15)
or (slightly longer)
R' U' R' U2 R r U r U M2 U' R U2 r U2 r' U' R (18)

For that CMLL case, how about F R2 D R' U R D' R2' U' F'? Just a suggestion; I find it better (but that's just a personal preference).

But overall, it is a very good solve.


----------



## Renslay (Sep 8, 2015)

*Scramble of the session:
R2 F2 U2 R2 B2 D2 F' R2 F' D2 B' L' B' F R' D' L' D2 L D' U*
alg.cubing.net

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

With non-matching blocks:

z y2
D' M r' F M R B' (7)
R U' R U M' R' U2 r U *R'* (10)
*R'* U' R U R B' R' B (8-1)
U' M U M U' M2 U' M2 U2 M' U2 R' (12)
alg.cubing.net

36 STM. Not my usual speedsolve technic; but I couldn't resist of that nice, accidental 1x2x2 on the right side after the FB.


----------



## h2f (Sep 8, 2015)

z' y B M' U2 F U' R B' // (7)
R U r' U' r' U r' U' r U r' U2 M' U2 r' U' r // (17) little long but nice to fingertrick
U R U R' U R U' R D R' U' R D' R2 // CMLL
U M U M' U' M U2 M' U' M2 U2 M' U2 M

52 stm alg.cubing.nt

z' y' R' U L2 R U' D B2// (7)
U R' U M' U R2 U' R U2 M' R' U r // (13)
U x' R U R' D RU' R U' R2 D' R U R' x // CMLL
U' M' U2 M U2 M U' M U2 M U2 M' U M' U2 M' U2

51 stm alg.cubing.net


----------



## Cris738 (Sep 12, 2015)

R2 F2 U2 R2 B2 D2 F' R2 F' D2 B' L' B' F R' D' L' D2 L D' U

x
F D2 M U2 r B' U R' U' M F'-FB
U2 M U' R2 U r' U' R2 U2 R'-SB
U2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'-CMLL(More like pll )
M2 U M U' M U M' U2 M U M2 U M' U2 M U2 M2-LSE

53 STM. Solid Solution with a nice CMLL skip. Thoughts?


----------



## MoYuCuber (Sep 12, 2015)

L' B2 U2 L2 U D' B U L D L2 R2 U' D' R L' U D L' D F' L F' U2 L


R' F' B2 R2 U' L2 U' y' L' U L (First Block)
R' U R' U2 R' U2 R U2 R' U2 R U' R2 U2 R U' y R U R' y' (Second Block)
R U R' U R U2 R' (CMLL)
U M' U M' U2 M' U2 M U M U' M' U2 M U2 M2 U2 (LSE)

I'm bad at Roux


----------



## Renslay (Sep 16, 2015)

*Scramble of the session:
R2 U2 F' L2 F R2 B U2 B2 L2 B' L F D2 U' F' D B' R D*
alg.cubing.net

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

y2 x
U' r' f' F2 R' U' F2 (7)
R' U R' U' r U2 r M' U' r' (10)
U2 R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F r2 (14)
U' M U M' U M' U2 M' U' M2 U M U2 M' (14)
alg.cubing.net

45 STM. Good SB.


----------



## Cris738 (Sep 17, 2015)

R2 U2 F' L2 F R2 B U2 B2 L2 B' L F D2 U' F' D B' R D

y2
M D' U2 r' F U2 R U M' B-FB
r U M2 U' M' U' R2 U2 r U r2 U M' U' r-SB
U' F' L F L' U2 L' U2 L-CMLL
M' U' M' U' M U' M U M U2 M' U M2 U M2 U2 M2-LSE

51 STM. Thoughts?


----------



## Renslay (Sep 21, 2015)

*Scramble of the session:
L2 U2 F' D2 L2 D2 F U2 B' R2 F' L R2 B' U2 R' D B' D' F' U*
alg.cubing.net

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

R' B U r' u U2 R U x' (8)
R' U M U M' R' U2 r' U' r U' M U r (14)
U2 L' U' L U L F' L' F (9)
M U M' U2 M' U M U M U2 M U' M2 U (14)
alg.cubing.net

45 STM.


----------



## Cris738 (Sep 21, 2015)

L2 U2 F' D2 L2 D2 F U2 B' R2 F' L R2 B' U2 R' D B' D' F' U

z2
D F R' U M U M2 r B'-FB
M' U' M2 U R2 U2 r M' U M U2 R U' R'-SB
U2 R U R' U R U L' U R' U' l-CMLL Cancelling into LSE
M U' M U M U' M2 U2 M U2 M-LSE

46 STM.


----------



## Renslay (Sep 27, 2015)

*Scramble of the session:
U2 L' D2 B2 U2 B2 L' B2 D2 L F2 U R' F' R' B' U L' U B2 L*
alg.cubing.net

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

y2 z
r U R' r2 F U r B' (8)
R' U M2 U2 R' U R M U M' U' R (12)
U F' r U R' U' r' F r (9)
U' M U2 M U' M' U' M U2 M' U (11)
alg.cubing.net

40 STM. Good SB and LSE.


----------



## Knut (Sep 27, 2015)

U2 L' D2 B2 U2 B2 L' B2 D2 L F2 U R' F' R' B' U L' U B2 L

y' x
U F' U F' U B2 // FB (6)
r' U' R2' U M2 r U r' U' r U r' U M r' U' R // SB (17)
U2 F R' F' R U2 R U2 R' // CMLL (9)
U' M2 U M' U M' U' M2 U M U2 M' // LSE (12)
44 STM
FB was nice, but SB was pretty long.
alg.cubing.net


----------



## muchacho (Sep 28, 2015)

I wanted to compare my solve to more efficient ones. I hope the ones in this thread's are almost FMC tries or I'm screwed.






U2 L' D2 B2 U2 B2 L' B2 D2 L F2 U R' F' R' B' U L' U B2 L

z y'
M' F' U' M U2 F' R' U M L U' L' U2' M2' B // FB (15)
R2' U' M R' U' R U' M' R U' R' U' M R' U R U M' U2 R' U R // SB (22)
F U R U' R' F' // 2-look CMLL orient (6)
U2 M' U M' // bad edges (4)
R U2 R' U' R U2 L' U R' U' L // 2-look CMLL permute (11)
U2 M' U2 M' U2 // L-R edges (5)
M2' U M' U2 M U2 M2' (7)
alg.cubing.net

70 STM


----------



## Renslay (Sep 28, 2015)

Knut said:


> U2 L' D2 B2 U2 B2 L' B2 D2 L F2 U R' F' R' B' U L' U B2 L
> 
> y' x
> U F' U F' U B2 // FB (6)
> ...



r2 U2 r R U' R' U R' U r M' U' R' (13) is the best SB I could find, but I had to do some search. But yours is pretty good too.
Nice LSE!


----------



## Cris738 (Sep 29, 2015)

U2 L' D2 B2 U2 B2 L' B2 D2 L F2 U R' F' R' B' U L' U B2 L

x'
D2 R' M' B' R F-FB(6)
r' R' U' R2 U2 R2 U2 M2 U2 r U R'-SB(12)
U' R U R' U R U2 R'-CMLL(8)
U' M U M U2 M2 U' E2 M' E2 M'-LSE(11)

37 STM. Best slow solve to date.


----------



## Renslay (Sep 29, 2015)

Jlvs2run said:


> How do you remember all the moves that you've made?



You don't have to remember *all* of the moves. You only have to recall the FB, how did you make it, from what pairs, what colors. The rest is pretty straightforward: for the same case propably would do the same series of movements. Actually, I just have to reconstruct the FB (with its pairings) and the 1x2x2 part of the SB - from then, there is almost no choice for me how to finish the cube.


----------



## Renslay (Oct 4, 2015)

*Scramble of the session:
F R2 D2 B2 U2 F L2 D2 F' D2 B L U B F D' B2 R' B2 L' R*
alg.cubing.net

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

M' u' R u2 R U R' F (8)
U r2 U' r' U2 R2 U' R2 (8)
U' R' U' R' F R F' R U' R' U2 R (12)
U M' U M' U M' U M2 U M U2 M2 U2 (13)
alg.cubing.net

41 STM. Very good SB.


----------



## philipneri (Oct 5, 2015)

Jlvs2run said:


> Thanks.
> 
> What is your advice for a beginner, who takes about 20 moves per block or more, to learn better moves?
> 
> Some positions are hard to see anything better, even with taking much more time. Should I maybe start a thread about this?



I am not much better than a beginner, but watching Example Solves on YouTube helped me learn to be more efficient.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uASGJs6DJYc
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=69dVNspbkl8


----------



## Renslay (Oct 5, 2015)

Jlvs2run said:


> Thanks.
> 
> What is your advice for a beginner, who takes about 20 moves per block or more, to learn better moves?
> 
> Some positions are hard to see anything better, even with taking much more time. Should I maybe start a thread about this?



There is aready a thread about helping others with Roux. It is the Roux Help and Discussion Thread. For block building, see examples. Lots and lots of examples. And take a look on this. Although it's for Petrus, many of the tricks and advices works on Roux as well.



Jlvs2run said:


> Here's my solve of just the first block. Feel free to offer comments & suggestions.
> 
> D' U' [M R'] B' [M' R] B' F2 {M' R} U2 [M2 R2] F' ... 15 STM
> 
> I thought the bracket moves would be r or r', but cube notation in the Wiki calls those cube rotations.



You know (or read) it wrong, r, r', and r2 are *not* cube rotations. Use r and r' (or Rw and Rw') instead of {M' R} and {M R'} during notations. And honestly, I am confused by your bracets. What is the difference between [M' R] and {M' R}?

Please use alg.cubing.net, because your solution does not seems to work. See here: D' U' M R' B' M' R B' F2 M' R U2 M2 R2 F'


----------



## Cris738 (Oct 10, 2015)

F R2 D2 B2 U2 F L2 D2 F' D2 B L U B F D' B2 R' B2 L' R

x2
D' F U' L2 F2 r' F-FB
M' U M' U' R' U' R' U M' U2 R' U R-SB
U F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F'-CMLL
M U M U2 M2 U E2 M' E2 M'-LSE

48 STM.


----------



## Renslay (Oct 11, 2015)

*Scramble of the session:
U' L D F R U D R2 B R2 U2 B2 D2 R U2 L2 D2 B2 R2 L'*
alg.cubing.net

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

y2 z'
L U L' D2 F' R U M' B' (9)
U2 R' M' U' R2 U R' U R U2 R' U R (13)
U F R' F' R U R U' R' (9)
M' U M U M2 U M' U2 M2 U2 M' (11)
alg.cubing.net
42 STM.

Alternative ending for CMLL + LSE:
(...)
U F R' F' r U R U' r' (9)
U' M' U' M' U u2 M u2 M (9)
alg.cubing.net
40 STM.


----------



## cowabunga (Oct 15, 2015)

U' L D F R U D R2 B R2 U2 B2 D2 R U2 L2 D2 B2 R2 L'


x y2
U' F r' F R' U' (blocks)
L R2 U2 L' U2 B M2 U r' (f2b -2)
U R U' R' U F' U F R' (alg -2, undo pseudo)
U' M' U M' U' M2 U M U2 M2 U2 (l6e)
35stm


x y2
U' F r' F R' U' 
L R2 U2 L' U2 B M2 U R' [U2 R 
R' U'] R U' R' U F' U F R'
U' M' U M' U' M2 U M U2 M2 U2


----------



## Cris738 (Oct 17, 2015)

U' L D F R U D R2 B R2 U2 B2 D2 R U2 L2 D2 B2 R2 L'

x'
D' R2 U' R B U M2 U2 R' F'-FB Preserving Pair(10/39)
R U' R2 U M U' r U2 r' U' R2- SB Cancelling into CMLL(11/39)
U R' U' R' F R F'-CMLL(7/39)
M' U2 M U2 M' U M' U2 M U2 M-LSE(11/39)

39 STM


----------



## Renslay (Oct 27, 2015)

Sorry for the delay, had been busy for a couple of days.

*Scramble of the session:
L2 F' L2 R2 F' U2 B' R2 U2 F' L F D2 R D R' U R' F' D'*
alg.cubing.net

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

z' x'
R2 F2 B D F R' U2 B2 (8)
R2 U' r U R U2 R U' R U R' U' r U r' (15)
U R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 (14)
U' M' U M U M' U2 M U M2 U M2 U2 M U2 M (16)
alg.cubing.net

53 STM. The FB was pretty hard with my colors, and the CMLL+LSE was looong.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Oct 28, 2015)

Renslay said:


> Sorry for the delay, had been busy for a couple of days.
> 
> *Scramble of the session:
> L2 F' L2 R2 F' U2 B' R2 U2 F' L F D2 R D R' U R' F' D'*
> ...



x
U M' F' x' U M' r U' (7)
x U' R' U r' U' r2 U r U' R U r U2 r' U' R (16 / 23)
U x U R' U' L U2 R U2 r' (9 / 32)
M2 U' M' U M' U' M' U2 M U M2 U M' U2 M2 U2 M' (17 / 49)
alg.cubing.net

Eh, its been a while, definitely a bit rusty.


----------



## muchacho (Oct 28, 2015)

Renslay said:


> *Scramble of the session:
> L2 F' L2 R2 F' U2 B' R2 U2 F' L F D2 R D R' U R' F' D'*
> alg.cubing.net




x y2
U M B' F M R U' R' (8)
U L' U' M' U' L' U' L' U' M U2' L U' L' M U M2 U2 L' U L (21)
U' R U R' U R U L' U R' U' L (12)
M' U M' U' M U M' U2 M' U2 M U2 M2 U' M2 U2 (16)

https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=L2_F-...L
M-_U_M-_U-_M_U_M-_U2_M-_U2_M_U2_M2_U-_M2_U2

57 STM

SB could have been a bit shorter, but I only know half of CMLLs.


----------



## cowabunga (Oct 28, 2015)

L2 F' L2 R2 F' U2 B' R2 U2 F' L F D2 R D R' U R' F' D'


x
U r F' R B' U B'
U r2 U2 R U' R2 U r
x' U' R U L' U2 R' U2 R
U2 M U2 M' U' M' U2 M
31 STM


----------



## shadowslice e (Oct 31, 2015)

Renslay said:


> Sorry for the delay, had been busy for a couple of days.
> 
> *Scramble of the session:
> L2 F' L2 R2 F' U2 B' R2 U2 F' L F D2 R D R' U R' F' D'*
> ...



x
U r F' L U2 (5/5)
x r R U' R' U2 r2 U' M' U (R) (9/14)
(R') F U' R F R' U R F' (8/22)
U2 M' U2 M' U' M' U2 M' U2 M' (10/32)


----------



## Renslay (Nov 11, 2015)

*Scramble of the session:
F' R2 D' F R' D2 B' U L' F' L2 D2 F2 L2 U F2 U' F2 D R2 L2*
alg.cubing.net

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

y'
R u' r' u F U R2 F (8)
R U' R' U M' U R' U' R' U R' U2 R U R' (15)
B' R B R' U2 R' U2 R (8)
U M' U M2 U' M2 U2 M (8)
alg.cubing.net

39 STM.


----------



## Cris738 (Nov 12, 2015)

F' R2 D' F R' D2 B' U L' F' L2 D2 F2 L2 U F2 U' F2 D R2 L

y2
D R2 U' M r' F M' U M B-FB
U' r2 U2 M' r U' R2 U' R U R' U r-SB
U' R U R' U L' U R U' L U2 r'-CMLL Cancelling into LSE
M U' M U' M U M2 U' M2 U2 M U2 M'-LSE

48 STM. Not bad for an x axis neutral solve.


----------



## shadowslice e (Nov 13, 2015)

Renslay said:


> *Scramble of the session:
> F' R2 D' F R' D2 B' U L' F' L2 D2 F2 L2 U F2 U' F2 D R2 L2*



z
D' U2 R2 S D' (5/5)

anyone else find a good block from here? I can't find any really...


----------



## cowabunga (Nov 13, 2015)

F' R2 D' F R' D2 B' U L' F' L2 D2 F2 L2 U F2 U' F2 D R2 L2


y x2
D' F M B' r U' F 
M2 U' R2 U R U2 R' U' R
U R U R' U r U2 R'
M' U' M' U' M U M U' M' U2 M' U2
36 STM


----------



## muchacho (Nov 17, 2015)

Renslay said:


> *Scramble of the session:
> F' R2 D' F R' D2 B' U L' F' L2 D2 F2 L2 U F2 U' F2 D R2 L2*
> alg.cubing.net



x y
Uw' R Uw2 B F M' F' (7)
R' U2 M2 Rw U Rw' R' U R M' U M2 U2 R' U R (16)
F R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' F' (14)
M' U' M U M' U M' U2 M' U M2 U' M' U2 M (15)
alg.cubing.net

52 STM


----------



## Renslay (Nov 25, 2015)

*Scramble of the session:
U F2 D2 L2 D2 U2 B' U2 F D2 L2 B' R D F R B2 U2 B U2*
alg.cubing.net

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

x'
u U R' u2 R2 U' r' R' F (9)
U R U' M' U' R U R U' M U R (12)
U R U2 R' U2 R' F R F' (9)
M' U' M' U2 M' U M' U M U2 M U2 (12)
alg.cubing.net

42 STM.


----------



## cowabunga (Nov 27, 2015)

U F2 D2 L2 D2 U2 B' U2 F D2 L2 B' R D F R B2 U2 B U2


y'
D' B D2 U' R2 U' M F
R' U2 r M' U' r U2 R'
U2 R U' L' U R' U' L
U M' U M U M' U' M
32 STM


----------



## WayneMigraine (Dec 8, 2015)

y2
Rw U2 Rw Uw' x R' U R2 Rw' U x' 
R' U' R U' M U2 M2 U2 R U' R' 
U F R U' R' U' R U R' F'
U2 M U' M U' M' U M' U M2 U' M2 U2


----------



## Renslay (Dec 19, 2015)

Sorry for the long wait!

*Scramble of the session:
L' D2 L2 D B2 D' B2 D L2 U' B' D2 L D2 R' D B L F'*
alg.cubing.net

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

z2
U' R2 r u U M B r B (9)
U2 M' U R U2 R2 U2 r' M U R (11)
U' R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' (10)
U2 M' U M' U2 M' U M' U' M' U2 M U2 M2 (14)
alg.cubing.net

44 STM.


----------



## WayneMigraine (Dec 21, 2015)

y2 z'
F' Rw Uw x M' U' Rw' U' x'
R' Rw2 U' Rw U' R2 M U R' U2 R
U2 R U2 R' U2' R' F R F' 
U M2 U' M U2 M' U' M' U M2 U M Uw2 M' Uw2


----------



## Renslay (Dec 31, 2015)

*Scramble of the session (last of the year!)
R B' L2 F L2 D2 F U2 F R2 B' F2 U' B D2 R' F2 R D L' B*
alg.cubing.net

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

z'
F U' F R u2 R2 U' r' x' F (9)
U' M' r U' R2 U R' U' r U R' (11)
U2 F R U R' U' R U R' U' F' (11)
U M U2 M' U' M2 U' M (8)
alg.cubing.net

39 STM. Pretty good ending.
Just like 2015!


----------



## cowabunga (Jan 1, 2016)

R B' L2 F L2 D2 F U2 F R2 B' F2 U' B D2 R' F2 R D L' B


x2 y
R2 F' L2 D' L D2 
R2 U2 r2 U2 R 
U' r' U2 R' D' R U2 R' D R2 
M U' M U' r R U' M U2 M U'
32 STM

EDIT:
with inspiration:
x2 y
R2 F' L2 D' R' F2 L2 B2 
R2 F2 L'
U' R' U2 R' D' R U2 R' D R2 
U2 M U M U2 M2 U L2
29 STM


----------



## shadowslice e (Jan 1, 2016)

Renslay said:


> *Scramble of the session (last of the year!)
> R B' L2 F L2 D2 F U2 F R2 B' F2 U' B D2 R' F2 R D L' B*
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~



y
B' U2 r' (U' D) 4/4
z M' U' R2 U' R U' r' U (R) 8/12
(R') F2 R' U' R F2 R' U r2 8/20
U M' U M U M U2 M' U' M' U2 M' U2 13/33


----------



## cowabunga (Jan 2, 2016)

Is it fun posting jarcs solves shadowslize?
apply moves: R B' L2 F L2 D2 F U2 F R2 B' F2 U' B D2 R' F2 R D L' B
roux S1(5): L' U2 F' L' R y x2=
x2 y'
F' D2 L' F' B


apply moves: R B' L2 F L2 D2 F U2 F R2 B' F2 U' B D2 R' F2 R D L' B L' U2 F' L' R y x2
roux S2(10): R' Rw U' R2 U' R U' Rw' U R=
M' U' R2 U' R U' r' U R


----------



## GuRoux (Jan 2, 2016)

R B' L2 F L2 D2 F U2 F R2 B' F2 U' B D2 R' F2 R D L' B
[linear slow solve]
y2 z' 
R2 U B R' u F (6)
U' r' U r U' r' U' R' U R U2 R' U' R (14)
U2 R2 D' R U2 R' D R U2 R (10)
M2 U M' U' M U M' U2 M2 U2 M' U2 (12)
42 stm


----------



## shadowslice e (Jan 2, 2016)

cowabunga said:


> Is it fun posting jarcs solves shadowslize?



I honestly don't understand what you mean by this...

EDIT: Unless you mean it's the same (as yours) but oriented differently in which case it was a complete coincidence.


----------



## WayneMigraine (Jan 2, 2016)

y x' U' M B U2 M2 F (6)
R2 U' R' Rw' U' Rw U Rw2 B' R' B R' (12) 
U2 L' U R U' L U R' (8)
M' U' M' U2 M2 (5)
31 STM


----------



## Renslay (Jan 17, 2016)

*Scramble of the session:
L2 B2 U2 L2 U2 L D2 R D2 L U B' F2 U2 R' U2 B' D' R2 U'*
alg.cubing.net

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

y' x'
F u U2 M R U R' F (8)
M' U2 M U r U' R U R' U R U' R' (13)
U' R' D R U' R U' R' U R' D' R (12)
M U' M' U2 M' U M U2 M2 U M2 (11)
alg.cubing.net

44 STM.


----------



## SRV (Jan 19, 2016)

x' y' 
S' L2 D' F' D' B' F2 (7)
r2 U' r' U R' U R' M2 U' r (10) 
U2 R' U2 R' D' R U2 R' D R2 (10)
U' M' U M' U2 M' U M' U' M2 U M U2 M U2 (15)

42STM https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=L2_B2_U2_L2_U2_L_D2_R_D2_L_U_B-_F2_U2_R-_U2_B-_D-_R2_U-&view=playback&alg=x-_y-_%0AS-_L2_D-_F-_D-_B-_F2%0Ar2_U-_r-_U_R-_U_R-_M2_U-_r%0AU2_R-_U2_R-_D-_R_U2_R-_D_R2%0AU-_M-_U_M-_U2_M-_U_M-_U-_M2_U_M_U2_M_U2%0A
Pretty happy with my blocks, couldn't find shorter LSE though.


----------



## cowabunga (Jan 20, 2016)

L2 B2 U2 L2 U2 L D2 R D2 L U B' F2 U2 R' U2 B' D' R2 U'


x2
M2 E2 B L' F2
r' U2 R2 U' r U R' U2 r'
U2 R U R' U' R' F R F' 
M U M' U M' U M U2 M'
32 STM


----------



## Knut (Jan 22, 2016)

x
u' R' U' B' u r B' // FB (7)
U' R U' r2 U R U' R' U2 M' U2 R' U R // SB (14)
M U' F R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' F' // CMLL (15)
U' M U2 M' U' M' U M' U M2 U2 M2 U // LSE (13)
50 STM
Alg.cubing.net

Tips?


----------



## cowabunga (Jan 22, 2016)

Knut said:


> x
> u' R' U' B' u r B' // FB (7)
> U' R U' r2 U R U' R' U2 M' U2 R' U R // SB (14)
> M U' F R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' F' // CMLL (15)
> ...


x
u' R' U' B' u r B' // FB (7)
U' R U' r2 U R U' (R2 U2 M' U' R) // SB (12)
U F R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' F' // CMLL (15)
(M' U M' U' M U2 M U2 M' U') // LSE (10)
44 STM


----------



## Renslay (Feb 6, 2016)

*Scramble of the session:
F2 R D2 B2 L2 B2 L U2 L' U2 B L D U' L' B D F' L*
alg.cubing.net

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

y2 z
r' D' R2 B' R2 B' (6)
U' R U M2 U R U' M' r U R' (11)
U R' U' R U' R' U2 R2 U R' U R U2 r' (14)
U M U2 M2 U' M2 U2 M U2 (9)
alg.cubing.net

40 STM.


----------



## IuriG (Feb 7, 2016)

x2 //Inspection
F D' U R' F2 //FB
r U' r U R U2 R U r' U' r U' M2 U' R //SB
(U) R U2 R2 F R F' U2 R' F R F' //CMLL
U' M2 U M U' M' U2 M' U2 M U M' U2 M //LSE
46STM


----------



## cowabunga (Feb 8, 2016)

F2 R D2 B2 L2 B2 L U2 L' U2 B L D U' L' B D F' L


x2
F D' R2 U2 r' U' F
r' U M' U2 M
U' R' U2 R
U' M' U M U' M' U' M' U M U2 M U'
29 STM


----------



## Cris738 (Feb 11, 2016)

F2 R D2 B2 L2 B2 L U2 L' U2 B L D U' L' B D F' L

x2
F D' U2 r' F-FB
R' U' r2 U r U R U2 r2 U2 r' U' r-SB
U2 R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R U2 R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U-CMLL
M U' M U' M' U' M' U M U2 M' U M2 U M2 U2 M U2 M-LSE

62 STM. Very inefficient.

Alternate solve with different SB

x2
F D' U2 r' F-FB
R' U' r2 U r U R U2 r2 U2 r' U R U R' U r-SB
U L' U' L U L F' L' F-CMLL
U M' U M U' M2 U-LSE

38 STM. Much more efficient. Suggestions?


----------



## IuriG (Feb 12, 2016)

Cris738 said:


> F2 R D2 B2 L2 B2 L U2 L' U2 B L D U' L' B D F' L
> 
> x2
> F D' U2 r' F-FB
> ...


LSE on the first is pretty bad, you could do: M' U' M U' M' U' M' U' M2 U2 M2
Keep in mind you can solve UF and UB instead of UR and UL, so LSE could also be:
M U' M U' M' U' M U M U2 M' U M2 U2 M U2 M U, which is not much better, but it saves some moves on UR UL (some where compensated by longer finish, but that's out of our control, XD)
1-look CMLL could also help.


----------



## Teoidus (Feb 14, 2016)

F2 R D2 B2 L2 B2 L U2 L' U2 B L D U' L' B D F' L

B E' F' R2 z2 y' // FB (4)
R' M2 U' r' U M2 U R U R2 U2 U R' F' U' F R M' // SB (18)
U' r U R' U R U2 r' M' U2 M U' M2 U M' U2 M' U2 M2 // LSE (19) -> Total: 41 STM

Second block felt pretty rough. Efficiency tips?

Edit: noticed that I could switch out one of the Rs for an r in the fat sune and get an easier LSE case at the end. Worth doing?


----------



## Renslay (Feb 27, 2016)

*Scramble of the session:
R' D' R2 F2 R F D' B2 L B L2 B R2 L2 B' R2 B2 D2 B R2*
alg.cubing.net

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

y' z
D U' R' D' L U2 r F' (8)
R' M' U M U R U2 R M U2 r U' R' (13)
U2 R' F R U F U' R U R' U' F' (12)
U' M U M U' M' U2 M U M U2 M' (12)
alg.cubing.net

45 STM.


----------



## theawesomecuber (Mar 3, 2016)

I switched to roux from CFOP a while ago, so my blockbuilding is still bad.

x2
f U2 f'
U' r' F'
U' R' U' R U' R2
U R' U R U M' R' U R
U R U R' U R U' R D R' U' R D' R2
M' U M U2 M2 U2

41 STM

Got quite lucky lol.


----------



## cowabunga (Mar 8, 2016)

R' D' R2 F2 R F D' B2 L B L2 B R2 L2 B' R2 B2 D2 B R2


y' x'
R F L F U B2 U2 B'
L F2 L2 B' L U r' U' R 
U2 R' U R U2 R' L' U R U' L
U' M U2 M U'
33 STM


----------



## Renslay (Mar 17, 2016)

*Scramble of the session:
B2 U2 R2 D' F2 U' L2 U' B2 U R2 F D B2 D2 F' R' F' L' R2 B'*
alg.cubing.net

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

x2
R b' R2 U' B' r B' (7)
r R2 U M' U' r U' R M U r' (11)
U2 r U R' U R U2 r' (8)
U M' U M' U M' U2 M' U2 (9)
alg.cubing.net

35 STM. Pretty good on every step.


----------



## GuRoux (Mar 17, 2016)

B2 U2 R2 D' F2 U' L2 U' B2 U R2 F D B2 D2 F' R' F' L' R2 B'

z' y 
U L2 U F2 U L D2 (7) that was weird
U R' U2 R B' R B U' r' (9) non-matching blocks
cmll too hard, took a couple tries to figure out which one was right
U' R' F2 R U2 R U' r' F (9)
M' U' M' U2 M' U M U M2 U' M U2 M' U2 r2 (15)
stm: 40


how many scrambles have there been?


----------



## cowabunga (Mar 19, 2016)

B2 U2 R2 D' F2 U' L2 U' B2 U R2 F D B2 D2 F' R' F' L' R2 B'


y x
U2 F2 U L2 U2 L' D2
U R' M' U r
U M U M U2 M' U' M U2 L R
23 STM


nice skip!


----------



## Cris738 (Mar 19, 2016)

B2 U2 R2 D' F2 U' L2 U' B2 U R2 F D B2 D2 F' R' F' L' R2 B'

y2
U' M F2 r' F B U2 B2-FB
M2 U' r' R' U M U2 M2 U R U r R U M' U2 r' U' R-SB
U' R U R' U R U2 R'-CMLL
M' U2 M' U2 M' U' M' U2 M U2 M' U M2 U M2-LSE

50 STM
I'm in the process of learning x axis neutrality right now. Suggestions?


----------



## shadowslice e (Mar 19, 2016)

Cris738 said:


> B2 U2 R2 D' F2 U' L2 U' B2 U R2 F D B2 D2 F' R' F' L' R2 B'
> 
> y2
> U' M F2 r' F B U2 B2-FB
> ...


I've not actually heard anyone who is x neutral for roux though I would say its better not to do R r/ r R in a speedsolve

Anyway, my attempt (linear slow solve)
Y' x2
D L D' R' F' D2 B// FB (7/7)
R2 U' R' U2 Rw U R' U' R' U2 R U Rw'//SB (13/20)
U2 Fw R U R' U' R U R' U' Fw'// CMLL+EO hax (10/31)
U' M' U2 M' U' M2 U' (7/38)
Pretty pleased but I got a bit lucky as well

Any tips?


----------



## Renslay (Apr 1, 2016)

*Scramble of the session:
U2 B' F' R2 F L2 F' L2 F2 L U' R' F' U2 R' D' R F2 L'*
alg.cubing.net

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

y2 z
B r2 B U2 M F (6)
U B U' B' U2 r U r M' U2 r' U' r (13)
U' R' U2 R' D' R U2 R' D R2 (10)
M' U M U2 M U' M U M2 U' M' U2 M' U2 M2 (15)
alg.cubing.net

44 STM.


----------



## muchacho (Apr 1, 2016)

Renslay said:


> *Scramble of the session:
> U2 B' F' R2 F L2 F' L2 F2 L U' R' F' U2 R' D' R F2 L'*
> alg.cubing.net



x y'
B' M Uw' U F' U2 B (7)
U M U M2 U2 Rw U Rw' U' M U2 M2 R' U R (15)
U Lw' U2 y R U2 R U2 R' U2 y R (10)
M U M U' M U2 M' U2 L2 (9)

41 STM

alg.cubing.net


----------



## Renslay (Apr 17, 2016)

*Scramble of the session:
R2 B' L2 D2 F D2 F U2 B' R2 F' D F' R' U2 R2 F' L' F2 U' F'*
alg.cubing.net

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

z
u R u' r' F r2 F' (7)
M R U' R U R2 U M U M' U2 r' U' r (14)
U F R' F' R U R U' r' (9)
U M U' M' U M' U2 M2 U' M2 U2 (11)
alg.cubing.net

41 STM.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Apr 17, 2016)

Renslay said:


> *Scramble of the session:
> R2 B' L2 D2 F D2 F U2 B' R2 F' D F' R' U2 R2 F' L' F2 U' F'*
> alg.cubing.net
> 
> ...



y2
u2 U R' u' R u'
M2 U2 r U2 r U r2 U2 R' U R U M2 U r U' r'
U' R U R' U R U' R D R' U' R D' R2
M' U' M' U' M2 U2 M2 U' M' U2 M'


----------



## irontwig (Apr 17, 2016)

U2 F L' F2 D2 L' B' D' B D2 L' U2 L2 D' L' x2 
F U R U' R' F'
M2 U' M' U' M U' M2 D' S D2 S' D' R2 (34s)

Ought to be a better way to solve those blocks.


----------



## muchacho (Apr 18, 2016)

x y
Uw U F B' U' M' B (7)
L' U Lw U Lw' L2 U L2 M2 U' Lw' (11)
R U2 R' U' R U2 L' U R' U' L (11)
M U2 M' U M U M U2 M U M2 (11)

40 STM
alg.cubing.net


----------



## Knut (Apr 18, 2016)

x y' // inspection
E r E2 r B' // FB
U' R2 U' r' U' R U2 R U' R' // SB
U2 R U R' U R U' R D R' U' R D' R2 // CMLL
U M' U M' U' M U' M' U' M U2 M'// LSE
41 STM
alg.cubing.net


----------



## h2f (Apr 19, 2016)

y x'
M D' U' F' R' U B2 //fb (8)
U2 r2 U r U R2 U' r' U' R' U R U' R' U R //sb (16/24)
U' R U2 R2 U' R U' R' U2 F R F' //cmll
U2 M U' M U' M2 U2 M2 U M2 U2 M' U2 M'

49stm
alg.cubing.net

or another solution
F U2 r' D' r2 B' //fb 6/6
r' U' M2 RU2r U r' U2 M R' U R//15/21
U R' F2 R U2 R U' L' U x' //
U' r' F R U M' U' R' F' R //6 flip
M2 U'
40stm

alg.cubing.net


----------



## cowabunga (Apr 22, 2016)

R2 B' L2 D2 F D2 F U2 B' R2 F' D F' R' U2 R2 F' L' F2 U' F'

U L2 R' F B' D' r' U2 B R'
M' U2 L' U2 L U2 L F' L' F
M U M U' M' U M U
28 STM


----------



## Renslay (May 5, 2016)

*Scramble of the session:
B2 L2 B' F2 U2 R2 F' D2 R2 B D L2 U2 L' U2 R F U B2 L2*
alg.cubing.net

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

y z'
M D' U' M' R' B' (6)
U' r U F R2 F' U' M' U' r (10)
U' F (R U R' U')3 F' (15)
M' U' M' U' M U' M' U2 M' U2 M (11)
alg.cubing.net

42 STM. If only that long CMLL would be shorter! Everything else is pretty neat.


----------



## JTWong71 (May 16, 2016)

Scramble: B2 L2 B' F2 U2 R2 F' D2 R2 B D L2 U2 L' U2 R F U B2 L2

First Attempt:
y2 //Inspection
r' U2 l' U L2 //1x2x2 Block (5/5)
F2 M' U2 F2 R F' //First Block + Orient 1 Edge (Preserve Pair) (6/11)
U' R' U' R' //1x2x2 Block (4/15)
U' R' U R U' R' U' r //Second Block (8/23)
U F R U R' U' R U' R' U' R U R' F' //CMLL (14/37)
M' U' M U2 M' U' M //EO (7/44)
U2 M2 U' //L/R Edges (3/47)
M' U2 M //Finish L6E (3/50)
50 STM, Bad CMLL and wasted moves trying to Influence the Second Block.

Second Attempt:
x2 z //Inspection
M B' //1x2x2 Block (2/2)
U' R' D R' U R U' R' U R' D' F' //First Block + 1x2x2 Block (12/14)
r2 R' U2 r U r' //Second Block (6/20)
U' R U2 R2 F R F' R U2 R' //CMLL (10/30)
U' M' U M //EO (4/34)
U' M' U2 M' //L/R Edges (4/38)
U' M' U2 M U2 M2 //Finish L6E (6/44)
44 STM
Suggestions for the Second Attempt?


----------



## Renslay (May 16, 2016)

*Scramble of the session:
L' B' D F2 B' R2 F' U R U2 L2 F D2 F' U2 L2 B' U2 R2 F2*
alg.cubing.net

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

z x'
E2 R u2 U R2 B M' r B' (9)
F' U' F M U' R U R M U r U2 r' U' r (15)
R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' (9)
M' U M' U' M U M' U M' U2 M' U' E2 M' E2 M' (16)
alg.cubing.net

49 STM. Nothing good.


----------



## JTWong71 (May 16, 2016)

Scramble: L' B' D F2 B' R2 F' U R U2 L2 F D2 F' U2 L2 B' U2 R2 F2

First Attempt:
y2 //Inspection
D' L' B D2 F U R2 F' //First Block + Orient Edge (8/8)
R U' R' U R2 U2 r' U' R U R U2 r //Second Block (13/21)
U' r2 D' r U r' D r2 U' r' U' R //CMLL (12/33)
U M' //EO (2/35)
U' M' U2 M U' M2 //L/R Edges (6/41)
U M' U2 M' //Finish L6E (4/45)
45 STM


----------



## Knut (May 17, 2016)

Scramble: L' B' D F2 B' R2 F' U R U2 L2 F D2 F' U2 L2 B' U2 R2 F2

y' x // inspection
U' F' B' R2 U' F' B // FB 7/7
U' R U M r' U' r2 U2 M' U2 R' U R // SB 13/20
F' r U r' U' L' U L // CMLL 8/28
U M' U M' U2 M' U' M' U2 M2 U' M U2 M' U2 M2 // LSE 16/44
44 STM
alg.cubing.net


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (May 17, 2016)

Scramble: L' B' D F2 B' R2 F' U R U2 L2 F D2 F' U2 L2 B' U2 R2 F2

y
U2 R' F2 u R' F
U' R U' R2 U r' U' r U2 r U r' U r U' r'
R' U L U' R U' L' U' L U' L' 
U' M U M U' M2
39 STM


----------



## h2f (May 18, 2016)

y
M' U2 r u' R2 U R' F
U r2 U' r' U R2 U M' U' R
x' R U' R' D R U R' D' x
M' U' M U2 M' U' M'
U M U2 M' U' M2

39 STM 10 moves SB. Funny same blocks like PDF but different solutions and the same STM.

Second attempt
y' x 
U' B' U' F' R2 U' B
M2 U' R2 U' R U R' U2 R U R'
R U R' U L' U R U' L U2 R'
U' M'
U M' U2 M' U' M2 U' M2
39 stm. With cancelation to Y-Sune 36stm.


----------



## irontwig (May 31, 2016)

S' R' B' U2 F L' [Opp. Squares]
D' F U F' D [FB]
F L' F L' U L U' F L [SB+CMLL+EO]
E2 F' E2 F' E F2 D2 [LSE] (27s)


----------



## cowabunga (Jun 7, 2016)

L' B' D F2 B' R2 F' U R U2 L2 F D2 F' U2 L2 B' U2 R2 F2

y' x
U' B' U' F' U' R r U' B 
r2 U' R' U' R2 U R U' R U' r'
U2 M2 U M U2 M2 U'
27 STM


----------



## Isaac VM (Jun 8, 2016)

First Attempt

Any tips for my second block? 

/* Scramble */
L' B' D F2 B' R2 F' U R U2 L2 F D2 F' U2 L2 B' U2 R2 F2

/* Solve */
x z2
F2 D F' U2 L U2 L' U L U' L' // FB
M U' R2 M' U2 R' U' R' U' M2 U R' U2 R U' R' U R // SB
U' x' R' F (r U' R U') (r' F' r U') L' // CMLL
U2 M' U M' U2 M2 U M U2 M' U2 M2 // LSE


// View at alg.cubing.net


----------



## h2f (Jun 8, 2016)

Isaac VM said:


> First Attempt
> 
> Any tips for my second block?
> 
> ...



Try to make FB and SB shorter. 11 moves on FB is too long. My solution on the same blocks

x' y
U F' u R2 U F' U r B'
U' r2 U r U R U' R U' M' U r'
U2 x' D R2 U' R' U R U' R2' D' R U R' x
M2 U' M U' M2 U2 M U2 M2
43STM
alg.cubing.net


----------



## shadowslice e (Jun 9, 2016)

Renslay said:


> *Scramble of the session:
> L' B' D F2 B' R2 F' U R U2 L2 F D2 F' U2 L2 B' U2 R2 F2*


I haven't done one of these for a while so:
y
R2 F2 U R' u2 U' R E//FB (8/8)
R2 U2 R U' r' (U' R')//SB (5/13)
(R U) U R' U' R U R' U' R U' r'// CMLL (10/23)
M2 U' M' U' M' U2 M2 U M2 U2 M U2 M// LSE (13/36).

LSE sucks for FMC even in STM because you execute so fast but it's actually a lot of moves...


----------



## h2f (Jun 9, 2016)

shadowslice e said:


> I haven't done one of these for a while so:
> y'
> R2 F2 U R' u2 U' R E'//FB (8/8)
> R2 U2 R U' r' (U' R')//SB (5/13)
> ...


It doesnt work. Change rotation to y and E' to E in the end of FB:
*y*
R2 F2 U R' u2 U' R *E* //FB (8/8)
R2 U2 R U' r' (U' R') //SB (5/13)
(R U) U R' U' R U R' U' R U' r' // CMLL (10/23)
M2 U' M' U' M' U2 M2 U M2 U2 M U2 M // LSE (13/36).

Very nice blocks.


----------



## shadowslice e (Jun 9, 2016)

h2f said:


> It doesnt work. Change rotation to y and E' to E in the end of FB:
> *y*
> R2 F2 U R' u2 U' R *E* //FB (8/8)
> R2 U2 R U' r' (U' R') //SB (5/13)
> ...


Oops I really need to make sure that I get rotations and stuff right cause I really suck at that sort of stuff.

And thanks!


----------



## Isaac VM (Jun 9, 2016)

h2f said:


> Try to make FB and SB shorter. 11 moves on FB is too long. My solution on the same blocks



Not only your first block is shorter but it also is very fingertricky.
I don´t use u's and r's move for the FB but I think I am going to start using them.
Also, how many moves do you recommend for FB? At the moment I am x2 y2 CN and trying to be x2 y CN so I can have more blocks to choose.

Thanks!


----------



## h2f (Jun 9, 2016)

Thank you. I'm not even sub20 so I'm not an expert. If I remember it good for x2 y2 CN 9 is the limit for x2 y CN 7 but I'm not sure and 5,5 on average. I think you should try to limit it to 9 though. With x2 y CN it's easy to build blocks. Very ofthe there's a pair: slot or bottom and it's easy to expand. You will see. Try different ways of block building and you will find your way.


----------



## shadowslice e (Jun 9, 2016)

Isaac VM said:


> Not only your first block is shorter but it also is very fingertricky.
> I don´t use u's and r's move for the FB but I think I am going to start using them.
> Also, how many moves do you recommend for FB? At the moment I am x2 y2 CN and trying to be x2 y CN so I can have more blocks to choose.
> 
> Thanks!


I try to get 10- for FB if there are no premade pairs or blocks (unless they are in very nice places). In general, if there is a pair or two I may try for 7.


----------



## Isaac VM (Jul 3, 2016)

Since there is no new scramble I propose this:

*D' L2 R2 U F2 U' B2 R2 D F2 U' R F' R U F L2 B' U2 R' U'*

/* Scramble */
D' L2 R2 U F2 U' B2 R2 D F2 U' R F' R U F L2 B' U2 R' U'

/* Solve */
x' z2
S L f' D // FB
U' R U' R' U' R2 U r' U' R // 1x2x2 block
U2 r U' R'// SB
U2 F R U R' U' F'// CMLL
U2 M U M // EO
U' M' U2 M' U' M2 U' // UL/UR
M2 U2 M U2 M' // M perm


// View at alg.cubing.net

I have improved my Roux solves a lot since my last reconstruction (I was averaging 40-45s, I am sub-30 now) but yet I have a lot to improve, what do you think?


----------



## Knut (Jul 17, 2016)

Here's what I found.

Scramble: D' L2 R2 U F2 U' B2 R2 D F2 U' R F' R U F L2 B' U2 R' U'

y' x2 // inspection
U2 L' u F' U' B U' B // FB 8/8
R F' U' F M2' U2 M' U2 r' U' r // SB 11/19
U2 R2 D' R U2 R' D R U2 R // CMLL 10/29
M U M' U M2 U M'// LSE 7/36

Alg.cubing.net



Isaac VM said:


> Since there is no new scramble I propose this:
> 
> *D' L2 R2 U F2 U' B2 R2 D F2 U' R F' R U F L2 B' U2 R' U'*
> 
> ...


Efficiency on that solve was really quite good. SB could probably be improved, but overall you look to be doing quite well.


----------



## Pandaroc (Jul 31, 2016)

So since i started cubing recently and still at the beginners stage (average between 1-2 minutes ) i thought i'll try this. Perhaps some other starters will try the examples too. I do them mainly for the Block practice. Well here is my solution (I do my cube with yellow/white L/R - was it called x2y colorneutral?)

Any tips to improve will be heard 

Scramble: D' L2 R2 U F2 U' B2 R2 D F2 U' R F' R U F L2 B' U2 R' U'

x' y
D' F D R' U' F R' B U' B //FB
U' r U' M' r U' R U2 R2 U2 R //SB
U2 R U R' U' R' F R F' // 2Look-CMLL (skip permutation)
U' M U M // EO
U M' U2 M' U2 M2 // UL/UR
U M2 U2 M U2 M' // MPerm

alg.cubing.net


----------



## Zachary Palan (Nov 15, 2016)

My Roux is wierd, but here it is, my way through the scramble: D' L2 R2 U F2 U' B2 R2 D F2 U' R F' R U F L2 B' U2 R' U'
(for warning, I will accept tips, but if my solve ends up similar to others, just know it is the same scramble)
at first glance, I wanted no back moves, but I realized I can use them here well.
(no rotations to start.)
B D' L' // build a line on bottom
F U2 R' U' R U L U' L' // back left pair
R' U R U2 F' // front left pair
U' R' U' F' U2 F R2 U2 R'// front right pair
U R U2 R' U' R U' R' B U2 B'// back right pair
now to fix the F2L 
U M' U' M2 U2 M' U M U' M'// finish F2L
to set up my partial OLL: y2
F R U R' U' F' U2 l' U' M U' L U l' U l// OLL
U' (x? I forgot which direction was which in terms of x, so do it like an l' R) R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' R// pll
I know my solve is very move inefficient and that may because I do Roux- style F2L, but revised to be CFOP minus 2 edges at start. but total move is: 80 if you are counting like a fewest move competition I think. more if you do count full cube rotations.
(lol 80 moves is the top limit


----------



## shadowslice e (Nov 15, 2016)

Zachary Palan said:


> My Roux is wierd, but here it is, my way through the scramble: D' L2 R2 U F2 U' B2 R2 D F2 U' R F' R U F L2 B' U2 R' U'
> (for warning, I will accept tips, but if my solve ends up similar to others, just know it is the same scramble)
> at first glance, I wanted no back moves, but I realized I can use them here well.
> (no rotations to start.)
> ...


Well, I wouldn't say that's really roux: more like a restricted less efficient form of FreeFOP

Anyway if you are going to leave the M-slice open, why don't you use it for pairing as this can be much more efficient than the almost standard F2L inserts you are currently doing? Also, why not orient edges while finishing F2L as then you could use an OCLL or COLL to finish it? This way is usually more efficient than having to do an OLL and has less algs.

Though i wouldn't recommend you do it the way you are currently doing it because Roux benefits from more efficient F2B via blockbuilding, here is my attempt (doing it your way and using the same start):
B D' L' (3/3)
D F U F' R' U' R D' R' U R (11/14)
M2 L U2 L' U L U' x U R' U' r U R' (14/28)
M' U M' U' M U M (7/35)
AUF to sune, J-perm (22/57)

But again I stress that if you want any real form of efficiency, use proper blockbuilding and proper roux or proper CFOP


----------



## Zachary Palan (Nov 16, 2016)

yeah, I am moving to proper roux, just need to work on my middle usage for pairing for block-building. I just find the method I am using is helping me improve my lookahead, and that is always good  but thanks! ill take the advice


----------



## Think It's Impossible? (Dec 3, 2016)

Scramble: D' L2 R2 U F2 U' B2 R2 D F2 U' R F' R U F L2 B' U2 R' U'
Y'
FB: Rw' Uw B' Uw' B U' B
SB: M2 U2 Rw' U' Rw R U R' U' Rw U Rw'
CMLL: U' Rw U' Rw' U Rw' D' Rw U' Rw' D Rw
LSE: U' M U M' U M' U2 M U' M' U2 M
44 moves
I just tried one first block and it came out allright.
btw I'm a red/orange solver


----------



## Shiv3r (Dec 14, 2016)

Guys, sorry for the weeklong bump, but I'm curious if anyone has any critiques/improvement suggestions on this solve:
z2//inspection
F R2 B' U' B //FB
U R U' M U R2 U' r' U' r U' R2 U' M r' U' r//SB
U2 R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 L R//CMLL-Jperm
U2 M2 U' M' U' M' //EO
U' M' U2 M U'//ULUR & setup for BU prediction
M2 U M U2 M U2//ULUR insert and 4c

Because I am wondering which step I should focus on for 3x3. Thanks guys 
EDIT: here's the scramble: 
U B2 L' F' L B' R' D R U2 F L R2 U2 L2 D2 U F D2 F' D2 R2 D2 F' B2


----------



## shadowslice e (Dec 14, 2016)

Shiv3r said:


> Guys, sorry for the weeklong bump, but I'm curious if anyone has any critiques/improvement suggestions on this solve:
> z2//inspection
> F R2 B' U' B //FB
> U R U' M U R2 U' r' U' r U' R2 U' M r' U' r//SB
> ...


I would have a look at trying to influence the pieces of SB while doing FB when you get an easy inspection case ad make sure that you can solve any piece in any position (at the moment you seem to want to build blocks, set up pieces in the U layer). For example, I would have done U R U' R r U r U r U' R U M' U R

Also, don't put extra moves into your LSE (you have a U2 at the start and I can't work out why)


----------



## 4BLD (Mar 12, 2017)

https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=U_B2_...//_EO_
U-_M_U2_M_U-_M_U2_M-_U2//_UL/UR_&_4c__


----------



## Karl Ferber (Mar 29, 2017)

Scramble of the session: R2 U2 B2 L' D2 U' R2 F' B2 F2 D2 R U R' U2 R2 L2 D' from qqtimer. 
Solution

Inspection: x2

FB: L U2 R U R' U R U' R' L' U L U R' U' R
Inefficient, I know. Just starting out Roux

SB: U2 L2 U L U L' Lw' U' Lw U' M' U M L U' L

CMLL (2-look): U2 R U2 R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' 

LSE: M' U M' U M' U2 M U M2 U M2 E2 M E2 M'


----------



## AwesomeARC (Apr 6, 2017)

Karl Ferber said:


> Scramble of the session: R2 U2 B2 L' D2 U' R2 F' B2 F2 D2 R U R' U2 R2 L2 D' from qqtimer.



After researching for 6.84932*10^(-4) years and carefully studying a large number of other reconstructions, I finally present to you my *21st* attempt:

Scramble: R2 U2 B2 L' D2 U' R2 F' B2 F2 D2 R U R' U2 R2 L2 D'

Solution:

x2 y //Inspection
R2 L2 F2 D R' U' B2 //First block
U R' U2 F U2 F' U2 R F' //Second block (greatest SB in the history of cubing!)
U R U2' R2' F R F' U2 R' F R F' //CMLL
M U M' U M U M' //L6E

Total: 39 moves (HTM)

Now, *that* is called an optimal Roux solution!


----------



## Karl Ferber (Apr 10, 2017)

AwesomeARC said:


> After researching for 6.84932*10^(-4) years and carefully studying a large number of other reconstructions, I finally present to you my *21st* attempt:
> 
> Scramble: R2 U2 B2 L' D2 U' R2 F' B2 F2 D2 R U R' U2 R2 L2 D'
> 
> ...


Wow! That's impressive. How long have you been using Roux? You have really efficient solutions and your LSE is amazing!


----------



## AwesomeARC (Apr 10, 2017)

To be honest, I'm actually a beginner Roux solver. I decided to switch to Roux from CFOP quite recently, so I have very little experience with Roux. What guided me while I was developing the solution was not experience, but my interest in puzzle theory. Read on to see how.

My first attempt at that scramble was really, really inefficient. Now, the solution which I posted above is my *21st* attempt. With each attempt, I enhanced my solution with bits and pieces from various other reconstructions. It took me around 6.84932*10^(-4) years (6 hours) to make it perfect.

I experimented with a lot of things while developing the solution (and I gave special attention to the second block). I developed several commutators and conjugates. I experimented with them and took note of what exactly they did to the cube and which parts of the cube they modified.

I combined/nested my commutators and conjugates for greater efficiency. I used them to do two or more things together (like creating a block while simultaneously creating a corner-edge pair).

Finally, when everything was over, I decided to work on move cancellation. That was my 21st attempt. It brought the total number of moves down to 39 from 42.

The CMLL I used is actually an OLL-CP (I don't know 1-look-CMLL) and the LSE was just lucky.

So, that's how I developed the solution. Honestly, it is one of my best successes ever.


----------



## 4BLD (Jun 7, 2017)

Nice!


----------



## Jlvs2run (Jun 19, 2017)

LSE ~ how would you solve: U' M' U M' U2 M U M2 U M2

My solution: U M U2 M' U M' U' M2 (dots) U' M2 U2 M U2 M2 U2 M' ~ 16
or: U M U2 M' U M' U' M2 / U M E2 M E2 ~ 13 ~ is not easy for me ~ alternatives?


----------



## Teoidus (Jun 19, 2017)

Misoriented centers is nice: M U M' U' M' U2 M U' M2 U' M'


----------



## shadowslice e (Jun 19, 2017)

Underwatercuber said:


> 1. You didn't leave a new scramble
> 2. I have gotten better times with cfop
> 3. Roux is ok but not as good as cfop


How do you know what time he got? You're not stalking him are you?


----------



## Jlvs2run (Jun 19, 2017)

LSE ~ U' M' U M' U2 M U M2 U M2


Teoidus said:


> Misoriented centers is nice: M U M' U' M' U2 M U' M2 U' M'



Awesome. Thank you.


----------



## Hazel (Jun 30, 2017)

L D2 F2 L2 D2 F D2 B' F2 U B D U' B2 L B' R' B'

z2 y L' U L U' M2 Rw' F R' U M2 B R' U' B // First block
Rw U' R2 U R' U R U' R U R' M2 U2 Rw' U' Rw // Second block
U' L' U R U' L U' R' U' R U' R' // CMLL
M' U M' U' M' U M U M' U' M' U' M U2 M' U' M2 U' // LSE

60 moves is a lot, I know, but I can't blockbuild to save my life.

next: L2 U' L2 U2 R2 F2 D U L2 B2 U2 F R' D L D L' F L' D2


----------



## Joshua Planting (Jul 8, 2017)

Underwatercuber said:


> 1. You didn't leave a new scramble
> 2. I have gotten better times with cfop
> 3. Roux is ok but not as good as cfop


Roux is way better than CFOP 1.Lower movecount=lower time when tps caps outs 2. Less algs 3. you actually use your brain vs Gonna use a little of myy brain to make a cross. oh look at these 2 peices alg, insert, oh look at these other 2 peices alg, insert, oh look at these other 2 peices alg, insert, oh look at these other 2 peices alg, insert. long alg. long alg. o look im done without the use of my brain what an accomplishment


----------



## GenTheThief (Jul 9, 2017)

L2 U' L2 U2 R2 F2 D U L2 B2 U2 F R' D L D L' F L' D2

y2 // Inspection
U2 L U L2 U2 L U2 R2 U L // FB, 11
R' U' R2 U R U M U R // SB, 9/10
U F R U R' U' R U' R' U' R U R' F' // C(O)LL, 14
U M U M' U' M U2 M2 // L6E, 8/12

46 HTM, 41 STM
41/11.81 = 3.47 TPS

BTW, why is it called 4C? Or is it? I've just heard the term used when reaching the last step in L6E
I don't main roux, but I like it

Next: L' F2 L D2 R' B2 D2 L' R2 D2 F D' R2 U R2 U L R2 F'


----------



## Elo13 (Jul 10, 2017)

L' F2 L D2 R' B2 D2 L' R2 D2 F D' R2 U R2 U L R2 F'

z y2 // inspection
R' u' (U D') S' R' r' F // fb 8/8
U' r U R r U' R' U' r' U' r // sb 11/19
U' R U2 R2 F R F' R U2 R' // cmll 10/29
U M2 U M' U' M2 U2 M' U2 // lse 9/38



GenTheThief said:


> BTW, why is it called 4C



In Gilles Roux's tutorial, LSE is step 4 and it is divided into 3 parts: 4a (EO), 4b (UL/UR), and 4c

Next: 
D2 L F2 U2 L2 B2 R' U2 F2 D2 B2 F L2 B L U' R D2 L'


----------



## cashis (Jul 11, 2017)

D2 L F2 U2 L2 B2 R' U2 F2 D2 B2 F L2 B L U' R D2 L'

x' z2
(U D') B2 U2 Rw' F2 Rw' F (7)
U Rw U' Rw U2 Rw U R U R' F R' F' R (14)
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' (9)
U' M' U' M' U' M U' M' U2 M2 U' M2 U2 M2 (14)

44 STM

Next: B2 D' B2 F2 U' B2 D' B2 L2 U' B D2 F D R' F' L' D' R' D2 U


----------



## Poketube6681 (Sep 5, 2017)

(rotated so orange is in front, blue on left)
FB: F D' r U' r' U2 L' U L M2 L U' L'
SB: U M' U R U2 R U' R U R' U R' U M2 R U2 r' U' R
cmll (2-step): U' F (R U R' U')x2 R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F'
LSE: M' U2 M U2 M U M' U M2 U2 M2 U E2 M E2 M'
74 moves. Not very efficient lol
next: D2 U2 F2 D2 L F2 L R2 U2 L2 D U2 R2 F' D2 U2 R F' L2 D'


----------



## Elo13 (Sep 5, 2017)

Poketube6681 said:


> D2 U2 F2 D2 L F2 L R2 U2 L2 D U2 R2 F' D2 U2 R F' L2 D'



y2 x'
R2 u2 B R' B2
r2 U' r U r U2 r' U' R U2 M U2 r U R'
F R' F' R U R U' R'
U2 M' U' M U' M U2 M2 U M2 U2 M'

NEXT: B D2 F R2 B' U2 B2 R2 F' R U' B' L' F' D' F2 D2 F2 R


----------



## applezfall (Sep 5, 2017)

Elo13 said:


> y2 x'
> R2 u2 B R' B2
> r2 U' r U r U2 r' U' R U2 M U2 r U R'
> F R' F' R U R U' R'
> ...


x2 y'
F D U' L' D2 R2 U' M U L' U2 L
Rw U' R' U M' U Rw2 U Rw U2 M Rw' U' (R)
D' R D R' D' R D U' (D' R' D R)X2
M' U M U2 M' U M U2 M2 U' M' U2 M2 U2 M' U
58 STM
next:
F U' L B' U2 D' R B' U L2 F U2 L2 F2 L2 F' U2 F' L2 F'


----------



## ch_ts (Sep 5, 2017)

applezfall said:


> next:
> F U' L B' U2 D' R B' U L2 F U2 L2 F2 L2 F' U2 F' L2 F'



R2 F2 L' B z
R2 U R' U2 R' U' r' U' r U2 R U R' U' R U' R2 U2 R U R' U R
M2 U M U M' U M2 U2 M U' M U2 M' U M2 U
view

Next: U2 L2 U R2 D' L2 B2 R2 U R2 U' R' B U2 F D2 B U' L B' U


----------



## Raiddinn (Sep 8, 2017)

U2 L2 U R2 D' L2 B2 R2 U R2 U' R' B U2 F D2 B U' L B' U

Slow solve

y
D' F' R2 F' D r U M B'
L U2 l U l' U' M' U' L U l' U' l
U' F R U R' U' F'
U' M' U' M'
U' M2 U' M2 U2

(45h, 52q, 39s, 40e)

View

I am PB 52s, so if anyone can give me some tips, I would appreciate it.

Trying to get my slow solve move count down.

Some of those AUFs are probably unnecessary, but I don't know the cases from every angle.


----------



## Raiddinn (Sep 8, 2017)

applezfall said:


> F U' L B' U2 D' R B' U L2 F U2 L2 F2 L2 F' U2 F' L2 F'



y
B M' U2 F r' L' F'
U' l U' l' L2 U2 l U L' U l' U' M U' l
U R U R' U R U2 R'
M2 U' M U' M'
U' M U2 M U' M2


(49h, 58q, 41s, 42e)

View

My attempt at slow solve on the one before last.


----------



## TDM (Sep 11, 2017)

ch_ts said:


> Next: U2 L2 U R2 D' L2 B2 R2 U R2 U' R' B U2 F D2 B U' L B' U



44 STM: View on alg.cubing.net

y2 F R2 U' B2 D' (F' B) // FB (6/6)


> y2 F U' D' F' solves a square. However after the first move, an R2 can be done to form the second pair. Furthermore, by doing a B2 after the U', it puts both pairs in a position where they can be inserted at the same time.


U2 R U' f R f' r2 U M' U' r' // SB (11/17)


> Standard stuff. First make the square using the already formed pair, then finish with Rw to avoid a bad case. Cancel into the second pair which starts with Rw.


U R2 D' R U2 R' D R U2 R // CMLL (10/27)


> No simple way to influence EO here, and permuting U layer edges with R2 D' *r* U2 *r'* D R U2 R doesn't help either since both UL and UR are in the D layer. So, I used the standard alg.


M' U' M' U2 M U2 M' U' M' U M2 U' M' U2 M U2 M' // LSE (17/*44*)


> Just EOLR into 4c. Nothing special either. Not very efficient.



Next: F R2 U2 L2 U2 F2 L2 F L2 B D2 U F U2 R' D U' L2 B R B2


----------



## Raiddinn (Sep 13, 2017)

TDM said:


> F R2 U2 L2 U2 F2 L2 F L2 B D2 U F U2 R' D U' L2 B R B2



y'
B' R D' U M' U L' M U r
L2 U' L2 U L M' U M U L' U' l U L'
l' U' L U' L' U2 l
M' U M U2 M' U M
U2 M U2 M

(52h, 58q, 42s, 43e)


----------



## applezfall (Sep 25, 2017)

random generated scramble
L B2 U2 R' B2 R U2 L' U2 R D2 U' B' R' F L2 F2 L' F R' D2
inspection:y
fb:F' M' U M U' D F' D(8/8)
sb:r2 U R2 U r' U' R U M U R' F R F'(14/22)
cmll:U' x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 x'(10/32)
eolr:U M U' M' U2 M U M U2 M2(10/42)
4c:U M U2 M' U2(5/47)
https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=L_B2_..._D2_R2_x-U_M_U-_M-_U2_M_U_M_U2_M2
UM_U2_M-_U2
next:
D' R2 D2 R' F B D' B F2 L2 U' F2 D' B2 D2 F2 B2 L2 F
Session


----------



## Raiddinn (Sep 26, 2017)

applezfall said:


> L B2 U2 R' B2 R U2 L' U2 R D2 U' B' R' F L2 F2 L' F R' D2



y
M B' U R U R' U2 R U2 R U' R'
U' L' U' L' l' U' l U L U M U L'
L' U' L U' L' U2 L
U M U' M'
U M U2 M'
U M2 U
M2 U2 M' U2 M'

(58h, 68q, 48s, 49e)



applezfall said:


> fb:F' M' U M U' D F' D(8/8)
> sb:r2 U R2 U r' U' R U M U R' F R F'(14/22)



You might try this continuation also

M U' M U2 M U' M'
U2
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R'
M2 U M2 U2 M2

(58h, 70q, 48s, 49e)

Comparable without cube rotations.



applezfall said:


> D' R2 D2 R' F B D' B F2 L2 U' F2 D' B2 D2 F2 B2 L2 F



y
L' U r R U2 r U R'
U M U' M r' U F R U' M L' U2 M2 l U l'
L' U R U' L U R'
U M U M'
U M' U2 M' U
M' U2 M U2

(54h, 61q, 44s, 45e)


----------



## applezfall (Sep 27, 2017)

Raiddinn said:


> y
> M B' U R U R' U2 R U2 R U' R'
> U' L' U' L' l' U' l U L U M U L'
> L' U' L U' L' U2 L
> ...


I did an a perm cause it would give me an easy eolr


----------



## Raiddinn (Oct 9, 2017)

D2 L B' L D' R F D2 F2 U2 F2 L F' R D' L' B' L F R B' R F D' R
y

B' M2 B D
M' U' l' M' S U' S' U' M' U' L' U l U' l'
R' U L U' R U L'
U' M' U M
U M U2 M' U'
M2

(47h, 52q, 36s, 36e)

Can anyone beat this in (Roux) FMC?

Also

U' F' R D' F' L D L' B' R2 U F D' B' U B2 U R U2 L2 F' R' B L2 F
y

F E S' B' L y L2 R2 D x'
B' U' B R' F' R U l U' l' U L
U F R U R' U' F'
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R'
M' U' M' U' M' U' M'

(53h, 56q, 47s, 49e)

Anyone else ever got both a 4b and 4c skip at once? I think that's the only time I ever lucked into it with no setup.

Also, does anybody else like to see an end that's just M' U' until it's done? No doubles no reverse. Anyone else care about aesthetics like that?

Others feel free to give some other solves on those scrambles too.


----------



## Elo13 (Oct 11, 2017)

Raiddinn said:


> Can anyone beat this in (Roux) FMC?



y2
R' S2 R u
r' U' r' U2 R2 U2 R' U2 R U' R'
y2 R U2 R2 F R F' R U2 r'
U M' U M2 U E2 M' u2 M' U' R2

Next: R2 U' L B L D2 R B' L B' R2 F' D2 F2 B' U2 L2 U2


----------



## Raiddinn (Oct 11, 2017)

I actually like that, though you should maybe switch "U E2" with "u E" to save a few quarters. Solution is lower in sides, though higher in quarters (my favorite).

It's barely recognizable to me as Roux, but I do still see it.

Maybe the fact that I never ended on an R2 before is part of why my PB sucks. I have no idea how to go forward most anywhere in there. If I do white on the bottom one one side and yellow bottom on the other side I have to put in an R2 in 4b or I barely know what I am doing.

Perhaps ending something like this

M2 U' M2 U r' R' U M' U2 M' U' M' U2 M'

but that would blow out the move count. At least then I could understand it, though.



Elo13 said:


> Next: R2 U' L B L D2 R B' L B' R2 F' D2 F2 B' U2 L2 U2
> y



B D M2 U' D' M L' F M2 U'
L F2 x L F L' U M' L F L'
r U R' U R U2 R'
M' U' M U' M' U M
U M' U2 M U'
M2

(51h, 60q, 40s, 41e)


----------



## Raiddinn (Dec 21, 2017)

I found a way to make my old best one even better.

R2 U' L B L D2 R B' L B' R2 F' D2 F2 B' U2 L2 U2 y

B D M2 U' D' M L' F M2 U'
L F2 x L F L' U M' r U2 R' U R U2 R'
M' U' M U' M' U M U M' U2 M U' M2

(48h, 58q, 37s, 38e)


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 21, 2017)

Elo13 said:


> R2 U' L B L D2 R B' L B' R2 F' D2 F2 B' U2 L2 U2



U F' U B L' D2 R U2 x // (8) Left
U r' U' R U2 M' U R U R U r // (12/20) Right + EO + DB
U2 R2 U2 R' D' r U2 r' D R2 U' r // (12/32) COLL Sune
U2 M U' M' U2 M // (6/38) LSE



Raiddinn said:


> D2 L B' L D' R F D2 F2 U2 F2 L F' R D' L' B' L F R B' R F D' R
> [...]
> (47h, 52q, 36s, 36e)
> Can anyone beat this in (Roux) FMC?



(36h, 44q, 32s, 34e)

U L' R' D' B R' U L // (8) Left block
U M2' R' U M' U r' U2 R2 U' R2 M' U2 // (13/21) Right block
x' U' R' U (x M) U R' U2 R U2' R' U' // (11/32) Fake Niklas

NEXT: U2 L D2 B2 R2 U2 R D2 B2 R' B2 U F2 U F D R F2 D F L' B
_


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 11, 2018)

Pyjam said:


> U2 L D2 B2 R2 U2 R D2 B2 R' B2 U F2 U F D R F2 D F L' B



z2 R2 U L' D' U' F' // (6) Left
U2 M2' R U2 r' U' r U2 // (8/14) Right square + 1 paire + terrible position
R U' R' U' M2' // (5/19) Solve DF + DB
U R U' R' U y // (5/24) Edge orientation
L' U2 L // (3/27) Last slot... finally
R U2 R D R' U2 R D' R2' // (9/36) The easy part

NEXT: D' F2 B' D2 F' U' D' F2 B U D2 R' D2 F2 L U2 F2 L2 F2 R' D2
_


----------



## macncheese (May 14, 2018)

What orientation should I do this scramble with


----------



## Duncan Bannon (May 14, 2018)

White top Green front.


----------



## macncheese (May 14, 2018)

Wouldn't want to get my cmll and l6e assesed so I'll only do the FIRST OF THE two blocks.
Hold your cube so orange is in the front with white right

FB- L' M U' M' L' F'D' B2 (kinda messed up here, make sure the pair is in the UL layer pointing to the B face) U' L' U' L R2 L' U L


----------



## Elo13 (May 16, 2018)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT: D' F2 B' D2 F' U' D' F2 B U D2 R' D2 F2 L U2 F2 L2 F2 R' D2



y R U2 R u' r2 U2 R2 F
U2 R r U r2 U' M R U R'
U r U' r' F U2 r2 F r U' r
U' M U' M' U M2 U' M U2 M


----------



## macncheese (May 17, 2018)

Sorry for not writing the next scramble earlier
Here's the next scramble- L U' R2 U' F2 U F2 D2 B2 D' U2 L2 F' L2 R F' R2 B' L F R'


----------



## Raiddinn (May 19, 2018)

y
F M' D U r' U' M' F
U M' U' M2 U2 L U' L' U' M' l' U' L
U R U R' U R U2 R'
U2 R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R'
M2 U M U' M'
U M2 U M U2 M'

(65h, 76q, 54s, 55e)

L' D2 B2 F2 D' B' F2 L B' U L D' R U' D' R U F L B' F L2 R F R2


----------



## macncheese (Jun 1, 2018)

First try.

Orange front with on left.
D F L B2 R2 U2 R U2 B U2 R U' M U L' U2 L

M' R U2 M U' M' R U' R2 U2 M2 R U2 r' U' r

M2 (headlights) U' (J perm)
( I messed up so I can't tell you lse)


----------



## Raiddinn (Jul 19, 2018)

Initial Attempt

y
L2 B2 L2 R' U' R L U' L'
R' U' R' U r M' U' R' U' M2 U r' U r
U2 R U R' U R U2 R'
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R'
U M' U M U' M' U M
U' R2 E2 M E2 M'

(68h, 81q, 58s, 58e)

Second Attempt

y
L2 B2 R D' R L D' x'
M U2 r U R' U M2 U M U R'
U2 F R U' R' U' R U R' F'
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' r'
U' M' U M U' M' U' M U2 M
U' M2 U M' U2 M' U2

(69h, 81q, 58s, 59e)

Third Attempt and Fourth Attempt about the same move counts again +/- 1 from those

Fifth Attempt

R2 F2 R U M' B
R U R r U r' M2 U M' U' R'
U' L' U R U' L U R'
U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' r' M
U' M' U M U M2 U2 M2 U
M U2 M' U2

(63h, 75q, 53s, 53e)

At least some small reduction from the initial attempt after an hour and a half of effort.


----------



## Pyjam (Jul 21, 2018)

Raiddinn said:


> L' D2 B2 F2 D' B' F2 L B' U L D' R U' D' R U F L B' F L2 R F R2



(x') U2 L' U2 R D R2 D x // (7) LB
U r' U R2 U' R r2 U2 R2 U' R' U' R' U2 R // (15/22) RB + CO
M U' M U M' // (5/27) EO
U' (x) R2' F R F' R U2' r' U r U2' (x') // (11/38) CP (J-Perm)
U2 M U' M2' U' M2' U' M' U2' M2' // (10/48) L6E

NEXT: U' F2 R2 B2 U2 R2 F2 U' R2 D2 U2 L' F' R2 F2 U2 R2 D F R F'
—


----------



## Raiddinn (Jul 21, 2018)

Pyjam said:


> U' F2 R2 B2 U2 R2 F2 U' R2 D2 U2 L' F' R2 F2 U2 R2 D F R F'
> y



L' F R U l
r' U' R2 U' r' U' r U2 R U M U' r'
U' L' U' L U' L' U2 L
M' U2 M U2 M U' M U M U2 M' U' M2 U' r2

*(49h, 58q, 41s, 41e)*

First time I ever ended on an r2.


----------



## Pyjam (Jul 22, 2018)

Please, don't forget to provide a new scramble.
I use mine.



Pyjam said:


> U' F2 R2 B2 U2 R2 F2 U' R2 D2 U2 L' F' R2 F2 U2 R2 D F R F'



(y) r' D R F // (4) LB
R2 U r' U' R r U r U r' // (10/14) RB
U R' U' R U' R' // (6/20) CP
M' U M U2 M2' U' M2' U' M' U2' M2 // (11/31) L6E

NEXT: B2 R' F2 B2 U2 R2 B' R' U L2 D2 L2 F2 D2 F L2 B' D2 B U2
—


----------



## Raiddinn (Jul 23, 2018)

It's not that I am forgetting, I am just wanting to see how others improve on what I did.


----------



## Pyjam (Jul 23, 2018)

You may ask for another solution and still provide a new scramble.
That way, the next player has two scrambles to deal with.


----------



## Pyjam (Jul 26, 2018)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT: B2 R' F2 B2 U2 R2 B' R' U L2 D2 L2 F2 D2 F L2 B' D2 B U2



y2 x' // Inspection
R U2 r F' U' D' R2 D // (8) FB
R' U r' U' R2 U' R' U R // (9/17) SB
R U R' U R' F R F' R U2 R' // (11/28) CMLL
U M U' M' U M // (6/34) EO
(U M' U2 M) (U' M U2 M' U2) // (9/43) LSE

NEXT: B D R F D2 R D' L2 U' L' F2 R2 F2 D F2 U2 R2 B2 R2 U' D'
—


----------



## _zoux (Jul 26, 2018)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT: B D R F D2 R D' L2 U' L' F2 R2 F2 D F2 U2 R2 B2 R2 U' D'
> —


PP
y2 x B R' F2 r' D' M2 U2 B // FB + square (8)
R2 U' M2 U2 r' U r M' U M // Pair + setup (10)
U R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 // OLLCP (13)
U M2 U' M' D2 M D2 // LSE (7)
39 STM
next: U' L D' B' L F' R' F' U2 F2 L2 U2 F2 U' L2 U2 R2 B' D' R2


----------



## _zoux (Jul 26, 2018)

_zoux said:


> next: U' L D' B' L F' R' F' U2 F2 L2 U2 F2 U' L2 U2 R2 B' D' R2


PP
y x' F' r U F' U R2 U x' // FB (7)
r' U R r2 U r2 U M U R' U R U r U r' M2 U M // SB + setup (18) // damn sometimes PP block sucks so much
U R' F R F' R U2 R' U' F' U' F U2 // OLLCP (13)
M2 U M' D2 M D2 U' // LSE (7)
46 STM
next: L2 F2 U' B L' U2 B D F2 U2 F' L B' U2 B' U R2 B' U' B2


----------



## Pyjam (Jul 26, 2018)

_zoux said:


> L2 F2 U' B L' U2 B D F2 U2 F' L B' U2 B' U R2 B' U' B2



(x y2) R' F2 U' L U2 (x) // (5) FB
r' U2 r' U2 r U' R2 U r U
(x') U' R' U (x) // (13/18) SB + EO
M2' U R U2' R2' U' R2 U' R2' U2' R // (11/29) COLL
U M2' U M' U2 M' U2 // (7/36) LSE

NEXT: F' R2 F U2 F R2 F R2 D2 R2 F U' L' R' D U2 B' D' U' F R'
—


----------



## Pyjam (Jul 28, 2018)

Pyjam said:


> F' R2 F U2 F R2 F R2 D2 R2 F U' L' R' D U2 B' D' U' F R'



(z') F2 B U2 (R') D L' F // (7) FB
M2' U' r2' F R2 F2 U2 F // (8/15) SB
U r' D' r U' r' D r // (8/23) CMLL (6 moves cancelled)
M' U M' U2 M' U' M U M2' U // (10/33) LSE

NEXT: D2 R2 U2 B' U2 F2 R2 F' L2 B' R2 D' R' U L F' L2 F' U B F
—


----------



## Pyjam (Aug 1, 2018)

Pyjam said:


> D2 R2 U2 B' U2 F2 R2 F' L2 B' R2 D' R' U L F' L2 F' U B F



(z2) B D2 R' F2 R2 B2 U' B // (8) FB
U R' U' R' U M' U r' // (8/16) SB
(y2) // ZEROUXING !!!
U r' U r U2' R2' F R F' R // (10/26) CMLL
// EO-SKIP !
M U2 M' U M' U2 M // (7/33) LSE

NEXT: L' D2 U2 R D2 L U2 B2 R D2 R' B' F' L' D B F' D2 B' D U
—


----------



## Pyjam (Aug 7, 2018)

Pyjam said:


> L' D2 U2 R D2 L U2 B2 R D2 R' B' F' L' D B F' D2 B' D U



(z2 x') U L' U R' D' U2 R B2 F' // (9) FB
U' R U' r' U2 M' r U2 R' U' R' // (11/20) SB
U M2' U F' r U r' U' r' F R // (11/31) CMLL + EO 
U2 M' U' M2 U' M U2 M U2 M2 U' // (11/42) LSE

That FB is not very good.

NEXT: R2 U F2 L2 B2 L2 D U2 B2 D U B F U' L' D U2 B' U2 F2
—


----------



## Pyjam (Aug 11, 2018)

Pyjam said:


> R2 U F2 L2 B2 L2 D U2 B2 D U B F U' L' D U2 B' U2 F2



(y x) F2 R2' F M2' U' M' U2 r B' // (9) FB
R' U2 R U' R U r U r U r' // (11/20) SB
U L' U2 L U2 r U' r' F // (9/29) CMLL
U2 M U' M U' M' U' M' U' M2' // (10/39) EO-LR
U M2' U2 // (3/42) L4E

NEXT: U' F2 L2 U R2 U2 F2 D R2 U2 F' L B U' B2 U2 L' D' F' R'
—


----------



## _zoux (Aug 12, 2018)

x2 F r' F U' r B2 r B' // FB (8)
U2 r U' r' U r2 U2 M' r U r' // SB (11)
R' U2 R U2 R B' R' B // CMLL (8)
U2 M' U M' U2 M' U M' // EOLR (8)
U' M2 // 4B (2)
U' M' U2 M // 4C (4)
41 STM
Next: D B2 R' F2 U2 R' B2 U2 R2 U2 R F2 U B D L B2 F' L2 D U'


----------



## Pyjam (Aug 12, 2018)

_zoux said:


> D B2 R' F2 U2 R' B2 U2 R2 U2 R F2 U B D L B2 F' L2 D U'



Not too hard.

(z2 x') U' B D F2 R F // (6) FB
r' U' M2' U' R U R2 U' R' U // (10/16) SB
R2 U2 R' U' R U' R' // (7/23) Anti-Sune
M' U2 M' U2 M U M' U' M U2 M U // (12/35) L6E

NEXT: U2 L2 D2 B2 R F2 L D2 R' U2 B' L2 B2 U L' U' B2 D' B F' D'
—


----------



## Pyjam (Aug 17, 2018)

Pyjam said:


> U2 L2 D2 B2 R F2 L D2 R' U2 B' L2 B2 U L' U' B2 D' B F' D'



(x) R2 D' M2' D' R' U2 F' D' // (8) Magic FB & more
r2 U2 R2 U r U2 R U2 R' U' R U R' // (13/21) SB
U' (R' F2 R2 U2' R') F' (r U2' r2' F2 r) // (12/33) Sorcery! 

NEXT: R2 B2 U' B2 L2 U2 B2 L2 U' R2 D R' B' F' U2 R' D2 R B2 D' F'

r' R2 U' R2' D' B // (6) FB
U' r U2 R2 r' U' r // (7/13) SB
R U2' R' U2 R' F R F' // (8/21) CMLL
M U M U M' U' M' // (7/28) EO-LR
U M2' U' M' U2 M // (6/34) L6E

NEXT: D2 B2 U' B2 D L2 F2 U R2 U2 B2 R B' D' L' B L2 B' F R U2
—


----------



## Elo13 (Aug 18, 2018)

Pyjam said:


> D2 B2 U' B2 D L2 F2 U R2 U2 B2 R B' D' L' B L2 B' F R U2



y'
R U F' D' U2 M F // FB (7)
r' U' M r' U2 R2 U R2 U' R' U2 R U R' // SB (14/21)
R U' L' U R' U' L // CMLL (7/28)
U M2 U' M U' M U M' U2 M // LSE (10/38)

L2 R2 B2 U B2 D' F2 R2 U2 B2 D' R B D' U B2 D2 L B L' F


----------



## Pyjam (Aug 18, 2018)

Elo13 said:


> L2 R2 B2 U B2 D' F2 R2 U2 B2 D' R B D' U B2 D2 L B L' F



(x') F L2 F L' R S' u2 // (7) FB
R U' r U r2 U R' U2 r' U' R U2 r // (13/20) SB
U' F R2 D R' U R D' R2' U' F' // (11/31) CMLL
M2' (y') R' U' R U M U' R' U r // (10/41) Old School ELL

NEXT: D L U' B R D2 F' D' R2 D R' U2 R' F2 R2 D2 L' D2 R2 F2 D2
—


----------



## Pyjam (Aug 21, 2018)

Pyjam said:


> D L U' B R D2 F' D' R2 D R' U2 R' F2 R2 D2 L' D2 R2 F2 D2



Guys, this one was easy :

(x) U' R' D' F' U R B2 // (7) Fingers in the nose FB
R U2 B' R2 B R' U' M' r U' r' // (11/18) SB
R2' F U' F U F2 R2 U' R' F R // (11/29) Kian Mansour's CMLL
U2 M U M' // (4/33) LOLLSE

NEXT: R2 U' R2 D F2 U' L2 U' F2 L2 D2 B D L B D F2 R' D B2 F'
—


----------



## Lid (Aug 21, 2018)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT: R2 U' R2 D F2 U' L2 U' F2 L2 D2 B D L B D F2 R' D B2 F'


Just started playing around with Roux this month:

z2 D L' F / Left1
R' B U2 M R U R' / Right
U L U L' U L U L' / Left2
U2 F R U' R' U R U R' U R U' R' F' / CMLL(COLL)
U2 M U' M / EOLR
U2 M' U2 M / L4E
3+7+8+14+4+4=40

next: B2 L D2 F2 D2 F2 R' F2 R U2 R' F R D B D' L' F2 U' F R2


----------



## Pyjam (Aug 24, 2018)

Welcome to the game, @Lid. Nice entrance.



Lid said:


> B2 L D2 F2 D2 F2 R' F2 R U2 R' F R D B D' L' F2 U' F R2



(y x) R' D M2' D' r2 D // (6) FB
U' R2 U2 F R F' r2 U2 M2' U' r' // (11/17) SB
U F R' F' R U2 R U' R' U R U2' R' // (13/30) CMLL + free EO
M2' U M2' U' M' U2 M' U' M U2 M' // (11/41) LSE

NEXT: L2 R2 D2 U2 F2 L2 U2 F D2 B D2 U' L2 B F' D L2 F' U L F2
—


----------



## Pyjam (Aug 24, 2018)

Pyjam said:


> L2 R2 D2 U2 F2 L2 U2 F D2 B D2 U' L2 B F' D L2 F' U L F2



(y x) U R2 D' r' B // (5) FB
U2 R' U R M U M' r U (r') // (9/14) SB
(R) U2' R2' U' R2 U' R2' U2' R // (9/23) COLL Pi
M2' U' M U2 M' U' // (6/29) LSE

NEXT: B2 D' L2 D' B2 D' U2 R2 U B2 D' R U' F L' R2 D F U' L2 B
—


----------



## Lid (Aug 25, 2018)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT: B2 D' L2 D' B2 D' U2 R2 U B2 D' R U' F L' R2 D F U' L2 B



z' U R2 U2 B U' Rw2 R' F' / left
U' R2 U2 R U' R' F' U2 F U2 R' U R U' R' U Rw / right (a litte too long for my liking)
M' U' M' U' M U M / EOLR
R' U R U2 L' R' U R U' L / CMLL(COLL)
M2 U' M' E2 M' E2 / LSE
8+17+7+10+6=48

next: R2 B D2 B2 R2 U2 F' D2 F R2 B' L' D2 L2 R2 D' B L2 U R2 F2


----------



## Pyjam (Aug 25, 2018)

Lid said:


> next: R2 B D2 B2 R2 U2 F' D2 F R2 B' L' D2 L2 R2 D' B L2 U R2 F2



(z y2) U' D' R2 F' M F' D // (7) FB
U r U r R U' r' U' R U R U' // (12/19) SB
l U2 L' U' L U2 R' U L' // (9/28) PLL J
M U2 M U' M2' U' // (6/34) LSE

NEXT: L2 B L2 B D2 F2 R2 D2 B' L2 F2 L' B D' L R B' F' U R' F2
—


----------



## Pyjam (Aug 29, 2018)

Pyjam said:


> L2 B L2 B D2 F2 R2 D2 B' L2 F2 L' B D' L R B' F' U R' F2



M2' U R2 F2 U2 F2 B' // (7) FB
U M' r U' R2 U2 R2 U M R U' r' // (12/19) SB
U M' R' U2 R U R' U2 L U' R U l' // (13/32) PLL J + EO
M2' U M U2 M' // (5/37) LSE

NEXT: D F2 D' R2 U R2 U2 R2 U F2 R F L' U' L' U L R' U'
—


----------



## Lid (Aug 30, 2018)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT: D F2 D' R2 U R2 U2 R2 U F2 R F L' U' L' U L R' U'


U2 R' F U B' U B' U' B
U' R U Rw U R2 U2 R U R' U' R
F R2 D R' U R D' R2 U' F' / OLLCP
M2 U M U2 M'
U M2 U' M' U2 M
9+12+10+5+6=42

NEXT: R2 B2 L2 U L2 D L2 R2 D' U' F' D' R F' L2 F' D L' B' R


----------



## Pyjam (Aug 30, 2018)

Lid said:


> R2 B2 L2 U L2 D L2 R2 D' U' F' D' R F' L2 F' D L' B' R



(z2) D2 L2 D B R F2 r B' // (8) FB
U2 r2 R' U R U' R' U r U' r U2 r' // (13/21) SB
R2' D' R U2 R' D R U2 R // (9/30) COLL U
M U M U2 M' U M // (7/37) EO
U' M' U2 M' U // (5/42) LSE

2nd attempt:

(y2 x) r2' F r2 U L2 F' // (6) FB
R2 U R2 r' U M2' R' U2 R U r U' // (12/18) SB
r2' U r2 D r' U r D' r2' U' R // (11/29) CMLL H
U M' U' M U' M' U' M2' // (8/37) LSE

NEXT : D2 L2 B2 F2 U L2 B2 L2 D2 R2 D' B' U' B' L B2 U F L F'
—


----------



## Pyjam (Sep 2, 2018)

Pyjam said:


> D2 L2 B2 F2 U L2 B2 L2 D2 R2 D' B' U' B' L B2 U F L F'



(y x2) F2 D' U R2 D' R D' // (7) FB
M' U' R U M2' U' R U2 r' // (9/16) SB
U r2' D' r U r' D r2 U' r' U' r // (12/28) CMLL
U M2' U M U2 M' U // (7/35) LSE

Silly Leor solution:

(y x2) F2 D' U R2 D' R D' // (7) Left
r' U r' U2 R r U r' U' R2 U M2' // (12/19) EO-Middle
R U2 R' D r' U2 r D' R2' // (9/28) Pseudo Right
U' R // (2/30) All but 3 edges
R U' S' U2 S U' R' // (6/36) PLL U

NEXT: L' U B2 U2 F' U D B D' R D2 F2 R U2 F2 D2 R' B2 L' F2
—


----------



## Pyjam (Sep 6, 2018)

Pyjam said:


> L' U B2 U2 F' U D B D' R D2 F2 R U2 F2 D2 R' B2 L' F2



(x') B R2' U' R2 D2 // (5) FB
R2' U' R2 U' R' U' F R2 F' // (9/14) Rodeo SB
L' U2 L U L' U L // (7/21) CMLL
U M U' M U' M U M' U2 M U M2' // (12/33)

NEXT: U L2 U' L2 B2 D' U B2 L2 B' R D' R2 D2 L2 F U' L' U'
—


----------



## Lid (Sep 6, 2018)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT: U L2 U' L2 B2 D' U B2 L2 B' R D' R2 D2 L2 F U' L' U'


z R2 F2 R' U' R // FB (pseudo)
U' F Fw U Fw' R2 U2 R' U' R U' R2 y' M' E' M E // SB
L' U R U' L U R' // CMLL
M U M2 U' M' // LSE
5+16+7+5=33

NEXT: U' F2 L2 D2 B2 U' L2 D' B2 D L2 F' U' L2 F' L' U2 L U B


----------



## Pyjam (Sep 6, 2018)

Lid said:


> U' F2 L2 D2 B2 U' L2 D' B2 D L2 F' U' L2 F' L' U2 L U B



(z2) R D R U2 (R2) B D // (6) FB
R2 U' R' M' U' R2 M U' R' // (9+(1)/16) SB
U L' U R U' L U R' // (8/24) CMLL
M' U' M U' M' U' M U2 M' U2 M // (11/35) LSE

NEXT: R2 F2 R2 B' D2 L2 U2 B2 U2 R2 B U B' L2 R' F L D2 F' U R2
—


----------



## Pyjam (Sep 13, 2018)

Pyjam said:


> R2 F2 R2 B' D2 L2 U2 B2 U2 R2 B U B' L2 R' F L D2 F' U R2



(x2) D2 L U F' U D r' D' // (8) FB
L F R2 F L' U' M' F R' F' R // (11/19) SB
F' (L' U' L U)2 F U' // (11/30) CMLL
M U' M2' U2 M2' U' M' // (7/37) LSE

NEXT: U2 L2 D2 R2 U2 B2 F' D2 B' R2 F2 R' U' F U2 L' F2 L2 B D B2
—


----------



## Pyjam (Sep 14, 2018)

Pyjam said:


> U2 L2 D2 R2 U2 B2 F' D2 B' R2 F2 R' U' F U2 L' F2 L2 B D B2



(y2) D2 M U R B' R2' U' F2 // (8) FB
U' r U2 R2 U' r2 M' U R' U R U' R' U x // (14/22) SB
U R U' L U R' // (6/28) CMLL (Niklas)
U2 M2' // (2/30) DF-DB + 1 side
r U R' U' M U R U' R' // (9/39) Basic ELL

NEXT: B2 L' B2 F2 L' D2 R' B2 R2 F2 U2 B L R' F D U L R B' R'
—


----------



## Pyjam (Sep 17, 2018)

Pyjam said:


> B2 L' B2 F2 L' D2 R' B2 R2 F2 U2 B L R' F D U L R B' R'



(y x') R2 B M' F B' U' R2 B' // (8) FB
R U' R' U' r U r2 U' r // (9/17) SB
U r U R' U' r' F R F' // (9/26) CMLL
M' U' M' U' M' U M U2 // (8/34) LSE

NEXT: U' B2 L2 F2 U2 L2 U R2 U' L2 U F D' R' F' L2 D L D F' D'
—


----------



## Lid (Sep 17, 2018)

Pyjam said:


> U' B2 L2 F2 U2 L2 U R2 U' L2 U F D' R' F' L2 D L D F' D'


z2 U R2 U2 B2 R' U R2 r' F // (9) FB
U2 R U R' U' r U r' U R2 U R2 r' U2 M' U2 r' U' r // (19/28) SB ...
R2 D' R U2 R' D R U2 R // (9/37) CMLL
U2 M U2 M2 U M' U2 // (7/44) LSE

NEXT: R2 F' R2 B' L2 F2 L2 F' L2 U2 B' U L F' U2 L' R B' R' D2


----------



## Pyjam (Sep 18, 2018)

Lid said:


> R2 F' R2 B' L2 F2 L2 F' L2 U2 B' U L F' U2 L' R B' R' D2



Green/Blue FB :

(y x') B2 U r B' U2 R2 U' R' // (8) 2 opposite squares
U2 R' U2 F' M U' M' U' r // (9/17) 2 opposite blocks
U' R' U' R U' R' U R' F R F' U r // (13/30) CMLL AS
U' M' U' M' U M' U2 M' U' // (9/39) LSE

Red FB :

(y2 x) R2' F M2' F R' D F2 D // (8) FB
U2 M' U' M' r U' R2 U R2 U R // (11/19) SB
U' R U2' R2' U' R2 U' R2' U2' R // (10/29) CMLL Pi
U' M' U M' U // (5/34) 4 donuts
M E2 M' E2 // (4/38) Last 4 centers

Orange FB :

(y' x) S' r U2 R' D' r2 D' // (7) FB
R2 U2 R U R' U' R2 U2 M2' U' R' // (11/18) SB
U r' R' D' r U2 r' D r U2 r // (11/29) CMLL
U2 M U M' U M2' U2 M' // (8/37) LSE

NEXT: D2 B' U' L2 B L2 F R F2 R F2 R' U2 D2 L' U2 R F2
—


----------



## Pyjam (Sep 20, 2018)

Pyjam said:


> D2 B' U' L2 B L2 F R F2 R F2 R' U2 D2 L' U2 R F2



(y2) B U F' U' S2 // (5) FB
U R' U M U M2' U R' U2 r' U // (11/16) F2B-1
R' L U' R U L' // (6/22) F2B + L4C
M U M U2 M' U2 M' U' M2' U M' U2 M' // (13/35) LSE

NEXT: F' D2 B2 R2 F2 L2 D2 R2 F' D2 L2 U L U' B U L2 R' U B L'
—


----------



## Pyjam (Sep 22, 2018)

Pyjam said:


> F' D2 B2 R2 F2 L2 D2 R2 F' D2 L2 U L U' B U L2 R' U B L'



l' U R' F r' F // (6) Left square
B r' R2 B2 U2 R // (6/12) Right block
U' M U' B' U B // (6/18) Left square + EO
(y2) R' U2 R' D' R U2 R' D R2 U // (10/28) CMLL
(x) U2 M2' U2 M2' // (4/32) L4E

NEXT: U' F2 D2 R2 D L2 R2 D' L2 U L2 R' D2 U F R2 D' L' R D' U'
—


----------



## Lid (Sep 22, 2018)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT: U' F2 D2 R2 D L2 R2 D' L2 U L2 R' D2 U F R2 D' L' R D' U'


y B U2 f' r' U F2 U F' // (8) FB
U2 R U R r U R' U M' U2 R' U R2 // (13/21) SB
U' r' U' r U r' y' R' U' R U R' U R // (13/34) CMLL(OLLCP)
d M2 U' M U2 M // (6/40) LSE

next: R2 D2 L2 B2 D F2 D L2 R2 F2 U B F' U' B R' B2 R' D2 L2 D2


----------



## Pyjam (Sep 22, 2018)

Lid said:


> R2 D2 L2 B2 D F2 D L2 R2 F2 U B F' U' B R' B2 R' D2 L2 D2



(y2) F' D2 F' U R' F' // (6) FB
M2' U' R2 U' R U R' M2' U r' U r // (12/18) SB
U F R U R' U' F' // (6/24) CMLL + free EO
M' U2 M' U M2' U' M2' U2 // (8/32) Advanced LSE

NEXT: L2 D2 U' F2 D U2 R2 D' F2 R2 U' F' U' B U L R' F L2 D U2
—


----------



## Elo13 (Sep 24, 2018)

y'
D' B2 r2 D' r D // FB 6
U R2 U' r' U' R U R U' R' U2 r U r' // SB 14/20
R' F R F' r U r' // CMLL 7/27
U M' U2 M U' M' U' M' U2 M' U2 M' // LSE 12/39

Next: U2 R D2 U2 L F2 L F2 U2 R2 U' R' B D' B L2 U' L B' D2


----------



## Pyjam (Sep 24, 2018)

Elo13 said:


> U2 R D2 U2 L F2 L F2 U2 R2 U' R' B D' B L2 U' L B' D2



(z2) R F R U2 F U' r R2 B' // (9) FB
R2 U R2 r U r' U' r' U2 r U r' // (12/21) SB
r' U r U2' R2' F R F' r // (9/30) CMLL
U' M' U' M U2 M' U M2' U' // (9/39) LSE

R D U r2' F' U2 M2' B' // (8) FB
r U' r2' U2' R U' R2' r U R' U2' R // (12/20) SB
R U2' R' U2 R' F R F' // (8/28) CMLL
M2' U' M' U M' U M2' U M U2' M' // (11/39) LSE

R D U' r2 B R' F2 U R F // (10) FB
R' U M' U' R' U2 r' U2 R' U2 R // (11/21) SB
U R2' D' R U2 R' D R U2 R // (10/31) CMLL
U2' M2' U M2' U' M U2' M' U // (9/40) LSE

NEXT: F' U2 B U2 F' D2 F L2 D2 F' U F2 R D' L B2 R' U F'
—


----------



## 1001010101001 (Sep 24, 2018)

D B2 R' F R D R' y2 z' (FB) 9
R U M' U' R2 U M U2 M' U2 R U' R' U2 R2 (SB) 15
U R' U R U2 R' (CMLL) 6
M' U' M U M' U' M' U M U2 M'(LSE) 11
41 total
NEXT: L2 F2 R2 F2 R2 D B2 L2 U' F2 U R' F2 D L' F L' D2 R F L'


----------



## Pyjam (Sep 26, 2018)

1001010101001 said:


> L2 F2 R2 F2 R2 D B2 L2 U' F2 U R' F2 D L' F L' D2 R F L'



F B2 u2 F' U F' // (6) FB
R U M2' r U' R' U M r' U' r // (11/17) SB
R U2' R2' U' R2 U' R2' U2' R // (9/26) COLL Pi
M2' U' M2' U M' U2' M // (7/33) LSE

NEXT : L B2 D2 L B2 U2 R U2 L' R2 F' U' R' F' D' B L2 B2 U L'
—


----------



## Lid (Sep 27, 2018)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : L B2 D2 L B2 U2 R U2 L' R2 F' U' R' F' D' B L2 B2 U L'


z U' R U2 B R' U2 R2 U2 F' // FB
r2 U R2 U2 R U R' U R U' R' - U R' U R U' B U B' M // SB
R U' L' U R' U' L - F R U R' U' F' // CMLL (Niklas+FsexyF')
U' M U2 M' U' // L3E
=47

next: R L' D B R' D L2 B' D' R2 D2 F L2 U2 B R2 L2 U2 B2 U2


----------



## Pyjam (Sep 29, 2018)

Lid said:


> R L' D B R' D L2 B' D' R2 D2 F L2 U2 B R2 L2 U2 B2 U2



M U' F' U R' D2 (x') // (6) FB
U R U2 r U' r2 U' R U2 // (9/15) SB
R' U R' U' r' F R F' // (8/23) CMLL
U2 M U M U2' M2' U M U2' M // (10/33) LSE

NEXT : R2 U' B2 U2 F2 U R2 U' F2 L2 B2 F' L' R2 U2 B2 D F R B' L
—


----------



## Pyjam (Oct 5, 2018)

Pyjam said:


> R2 U' B2 U2 F2 U R2 U' F2 L2 B2 F' L' R2 U2 B2 D F R B' L



(y2 x) R2 D M2' R E R' (y) // (6) FB
R2 U2 R2 r' U R U R2 U R // (10/16) SB
U' (r U2' R' U' R U' r') U2 (R U R' U R U2' R') // (16/32) Very long CMLL +EO
M' U' M2' U2' M2' U' M U' // (8/40) Last 5 Edges (not a basic case)

NEXT : B2 F2 U2 L2 U L2 R2 D' F2 D2 L2 B' L' R2 B' D' R2 D B F U2
—


----------



## Pyjam (Oct 10, 2018)

Pyjam said:


> B2 F2 U2 L2 U L2 R2 D' F2 D2 L2 B' L' R2 B' D' R2 D B F U2



(y2 x) R2 D M2' R E R' (y) // (6) FB
R2 U2 R2 r' U R U R2 U R // (10/16) SB
U' (r U2' R' U' R U' r') U2 (R U R' U R U2' R') // (16/32) Very long CMLL +EO
M' U' M2' U2' M2' U' M U' // (8/40) ("advanced") LSE

NEXT : B2 U B2 U D2 R' L2 F B R' L2 U F2 L2 U B2 L2 U2 B2 L2 D
—


----------



## Elo13 (Oct 10, 2018)

Pyjam said:


> B2 U B2 U D2 R' L2 F B R' L2 U F2 L2 U B2 L2 U2 B2 L2 D
> —



y x
D2 U' r' F U' r2 B // 7
r' U M' r U' r' R' U' R2 U' r' // 11/18
R' F R U F U' R U R' U' F' // 11/29
U' M2 U M' U' M U M' U2 M' U2 M2 // 12/41

Next: F2 D' B2 R2 U2 F2 D' B2 U F2 U' L F2 D B L B F U' B2 L2


----------



## Pyjam (Oct 10, 2018)

Elo13 said:


> F2 D' B2 R2 U2 F2 D' B2 U F2 U' L F2 D B L B F U' B2 L2



(z2) R U2 M2' D F U' r' U2 r' F // (10) FB
r' U' r M' U2 R U' R' // (8/18) SB
U2 F' r U R' U2 L' U2 L // (9/27) CMLL
U' M' U' M2' U2' M' U' M2' U // (9/36) LSE

NEXT : B' D2 R' D F U L U' F2 R2 U2 L2 F R2 F2 L2 D2 F2
—


----------



## Pyjam (Oct 12, 2018)

Pyjam said:


> B' D2 R' D F U L U' F2 R2 U2 L2 F R2 F2 L2 D2 F2



Roux 34 STM : 

L U' r U' F' D2 (x) // (6) FB
r U2 R2 U R U' R' U R U' r' // (11/17) SB
U r U2' R2' F R F' R U2' R' // (10/27) CMLL
U' M U M' U2' M U' // (7/34) LSE

Leor 36 STM :

L U' r U' F' D2 (x) // (6) FB
r U2 r' U M' U r' // (7/13) Right square + EO + DB
U' r U2 r' U2 R U2' R' // (8/21) F2L
U' F U R' U' R2 U' R2' U2' R U2 R U R' F' // (15/36) ZBLL

NEXT : B L' F2 U' R U2 D B U F' B2 U R2 L2 U2 L2 D' B2 D F2 U2
—


----------



## Pyjam (Oct 18, 2018)

Pyjam said:


> B L' F2 U' R U2 D B U F' B2 U R2 L2 U2 L2 D' B2 D F2 U2



(y2) U R D M' U' M R U2 R // (9) 2 squares
F2 r' F r // (4/13) F2B-1
M2' U' R U M U' M' // (7/20) F2L-1
R' U' R U' R' F' U' F // (8/28) Solved

NEXT : R2 D2 R2 F2 L2 U2 R2 D F2 D B R' F' L D' B2 L' U F' R
—


----------



## Pyjam (Oct 21, 2018)

Pyjam said:


> R2 D2 R2 F2 L2 U2 R2 D F2 D B R' F' L D' B2 L' U F' R



(y' x2) D R' B2 D R' D' F D // (8) FB
U M2' U M2' R' U R U2 r U // (10/18) SB
r2' U L U' R U' l' U' L U' L' // (11/29) CMLL
U2' M U' M' // (4/33) LSE

NEXT : R2 F' D2 L2 F2 D2 F2 D2 R2 B' L U L U F2 D B' D2 L'
—


----------



## Pyjam (Oct 27, 2018)

Pyjam said:


> R2 F' D2 L2 F2 D2 F2 D2 R2 B' L U L U F2 D B' D2 L'



Solution 1 :

(x' y') F' D' B U' L U B' // (7) FB
R U R' U' R U' M U2 r U // (10/17) SB
R D r' U r D' R2' U' F' U' F // (11/28) CMLL
U M U' M U2' M' U2' // (7/35) LSE

Solution 2 :

(z') R D' F2 U2 R2 D (y') // (6) Nice FB
U' M2' U r U' F R' F' R // (9/15) SB
U R U2' R' U' R U R' U2 R' F R F' // (13/28) CMLL
U M2' U M2' U M' U2' M' // (8/36) LSE

Solution 3 :

(x2) F R D' M2' R B // (6) FB
R U' R' U2 r2 U M U2 R U' r' // (11/17) SB
U R U2' R' F R' F' R2 U2' R' // (10/27) CMLL
M' U' M' U2' M2' U M2' // (7/34) LSE

NEXT : F2 U F2 R2 U2 B2 F2 L2 D L2 U R' F' L2 B' L2 R' F2 D B2 F'
—


----------



## Pyjam (Oct 31, 2018)

Pyjam said:


> F2 U F2 R2 U2 B2 F2 L2 D L2 U R' F' L2 B' L2 R' F2 D B2 F'



(x2) B D r2 U2 R2 D' // (6) FB
U' R F R2' F' U M U r // (9/15) SB
U M2' f R U R' U' f' // (8/23) CMLL + EO
M' U2' M U' M U2' M U' // (8/31) LSE

NEXT : R2 D L2 D' L2 R2 B2 D B2 F2 D' F L' D2 R F2 D2 R2 F' U'
—


----------



## Raiddinn (Dec 4, 2018)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : R2 D L2 D' L2 R2 B2 D B2 F2 D' F L' D2 R F2 D2 R2 F' U'
> —


y

D2 U B U2 L' U L U' L'
R U2 r U' r R U R U' r' U r
U R U R' U' R' F R F'
M' U M U2 M' U M' U' M' U2 M
U M' U2 M

(53h, 59q, 45s, 45e)

NEXT : F' D2 R2 B D2 B2 D2 D2 U' L2 R2 D' F L' F2 D L2 D' L' R2 F D2 R2 R F2


----------



## alexela (Feb 15, 2019)

Raiddinn said:


> NEXT : F' D2 R2 B D2 B2 D2 D2 U' L2 R2 D' F L' F2 D L2 D' L' R2 F D2 R2 R F2


*FUN* Scramble
Free of charge_: FB without 1 Edge+ 2 Pairs_
Has not destroyed Pairs - _ received CMLL+EO _*skips*

y
B R B R' U' B' R' U //NM SB (8)
R2 U l //fix FB+CMLL+EO skip (3/11)
B2 U2 M2 U' M2 U' B2 M' L //LSE+fix NM (9/20)

22h, 31q, 20s, 21e

NEXT: B2 R2 F2 R2 D B2 L2 D2 U L' D' F L2 F' L2 R' F2 U2 R2 U


----------



## Raiddinn (Feb 18, 2019)

alexela said:


> R2 U l //fix FB+CMLL+EO skip (3/11)
> 
> NEXT: B2 R2 F2 R2 D B2 L2 D2 U L' D' F L2 F' L2 R' F2 U2 R2 U



I don't think I have ever seen more accomplished in 3 side turns. Complete a block and do CMLL and do EO at the same time. I wish I could accomplish something like that.

I wish I was good enough to jump into LSE halfway through the 2nd block.

As you will note below, it takes me as long to do 2 blocks as it takes you to do the whole thing.

D' B' L D' R F' U' L2 U L
B M' U' r' U R U M' L U' L'
U' R U R' U R U2 R'
U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' r'
U M U2 M U' M U2 M U2

(58h, 64q, 52s, 52e)

Next: L' F L' F' R' D2 R2 B' D B U' F' R2 D2 B' U2 B2 D' B2 D' L2 F' L F2 U'


----------



## alexela (Feb 18, 2019)

Raiddinn said:


> As you will note below, it takes me as long to do 2 blocks as it takes you to do the whole thing.
> 
> *y' *_//Inspection_
> D' B' L D' R F' U' L2 U L _//Squares (10/10)_
> B M' U' r' U R U M' L U' L' _//Blocks (11/21)_



y2 x
F E2 F' //*FB* (*3*/3)
Can be 2 Blocks for 10 moves



Raiddinn said:


> Next: *L' F L' F' R' D2 R2 B' D B U' F' R2 D2 B' U2 B2 D' B2 D' L2 F' L F2 U'*



Solution *1* (Non Matching Blocks):
x y2
R2 U2 F' D2 //FB (4/4)
r' M U' R2 //Pair + DR (4/8)
F' U F U2 r' U r2 //NM SB (Pseudo F2L + EO) [M] + Pinkie Pie [M'] (7/15)
l' U' L U' L' U2 L //CMLL (7/22)
M2 //LR (1/23)
U M' U2 M //4c (4/27)
L' //fix NM (1/28)

31h, 44q, 28s, 30e

Solution *2* (Blocks simultaneously):
x'
R2 U' B D2 //Square right + Last Left Pair (4/4)
L U' L2 U' F //Block left (5/9)
L F' L' //Block right (3/12)
L' U' L U l M2 F' L' F //CMLL (9-1/20)
M U' M' U M //EOLR (5/25)
U M' //4c (2/27)

31h, 36q, 27s, 28e

*NEXT:* U2 R2 D' R2 U' L2 F2 R B R2 F' D2 U L F' L U L' R'


----------



## u Cube (Feb 19, 2019)

Z2 x'

F D2 M U2 M' U2 B

r2 U' R2 U2 R U' r' R U' R' U R' U R 

U F R' F' R U R U' R' U2 J PERM WITH NO U' AT END

U' M2 M' U M U2 M' U M U M U2 M' U M2 U M' U2 M' U2

I average sub 18 and I'm trying to get sub 13 before nats so please help me out

Next scramble R2 B2 F L' U F B2 L U R' U2 R2 B' L U R U F B'


----------



## Raiddinn (Feb 19, 2019)

Did you cut and paste those moves? It doesn't complete for me after I delete the stuff including and after "J perm".

F2B works, but the corners are messed up after the next line so it looks like there is something wrong with the line starting with "U F R' F' R".


----------



## alexela (Feb 19, 2019)

u Cube said:


> Z2 x'


somewhere a *mistake* - alg.cubing.net Please



u Cube said:


> Next scramble R2 B2 F L' U F B2 L U R' U2 R2 B' L U R U F B'



z x2
E' //FS+Horizontal plait(1/1)
l2 F U2 R U r2 F' //FB+SS (7/8)
U' r' //SB (2-2/8)
r U' r' U r' D' r U' r' D r //CMLL (11-1/18)
M U M U' M' U M //LSE (7-1/24)

28h, 32q, 24s, 26e
4 moves cancelled (SB-CMLL; CMLL-LSE)

*Next*: R2 D' B2 D2 U L2 R U L' R U2 L' F2 R2 F L' F R2 D2


----------



## WoowyBaby (Apr 16, 2019)

I’ve only been doing Roux seriously for about 2 days- can I have help with some efficient tricks?
Here’s what I’d do in a solve:

z2 x
u2 U’ M’ U’ M U’ // First Block
x’ r’ U M’ U’ r’ U’ R U2 R U r’ U’ R // Second Square
R U2 M2 U’ R’ U’ r U r’ // Second Pair
U2 R’ U’ R U’ R’ U2 R // CMLL
U M U’ M’ M’ U2 M’ U M2 U2 M’ U2 M // LSE

Different solution with same scramble-
x’
r’ U’ M’ U M U’ l’ U’ l y // First Block
R’ U R2 U’ R U R’ // Second Square
U R’ U’ R U M’ U2 R’ U R // Second Pair
U R U2 R’ U’ R U R’ U2 R’ F R F’ // CMLL
M2 U M U2 M’ U M’ U2 M2 U’ M U2 M’ U’ // LSE

Next Scramble: F R B2 L2 F2 R2 U2 F2 U' R2 D L2 U L2 R' F' D2 B R' B2 F2


----------



## alexela (Apr 16, 2019)

WoowyBaby said:


> Next Scramble: F R B2 L2 F2 R2 U2 F2 U' R2 D L2 U L2 R' F' D2 B R' B2 F2


29 STM (1 move cancelled):
E r' B //2 Pairs FB (3/3)
U2 r' E' //FS+Pair SB (3/6)
F' R' F //FB+SS (3/9)
M R U R' //SB (4/13)
M' U //setup OLLCP (2/15)
r' U' R U' R' U2 r //CMLL+EO (7/22)
M U2 M U //LR (4-1/25)
D2 M' D2 M' //EP (4/29)

another CMLL - 27 STM (3 moves cancelled):
M R U R' //SB (4-2/10)
R U R2 F R F2 U F //CMLL (8-1/18)
U' M //EO (2/20)
U M2 //BF (2/22)
u' M u2 M u' //EP (only 3 edges) (5/27)

Next: L2 R2 U R2 U2 B2 R2 D' B2 L2 U2 L F2 R D U' B' D' F' D L'


----------



## WoowyBaby (Apr 16, 2019)

alexela said:


> Next: L2 R2 U R2 U2 B2 R2 D' B2 L2 U2 L F2 R D U' B' D' F' D L'


Here’s another example of what I’d do:
y2 z’
B R’ E’ y U R u’ // First Block
U2 M2 R’ U R U f’ U f // Second Square
M’ U M R U R’ // Second Pair
U2 L’ U2 L U2 L F’ L’ F // CMLL
M’ U M U’ M2 U2 M’ U’ M’ u2 M’ u2 U // LSE
Any tricks I’m missing?


Spoiler



More solutions with the same scramble-
x
U2 R2 y M u’ R U R u2 // First Block
R U M’ U’ r U r’ U’ r U S’ U2 S // Second Block
....


R' L2 B2 L2 R2 D L2 D2 F2 D' F2 D B2 L' D' R2 U' B L F' R'


----------



## Raiddinn (Apr 16, 2019)

WoowyBaby said:


> Can I have help with some efficient tricks?
> z2 x
> u2 U’ M’ U’ M U’ // First Block
> x’ r’ U M’ U’ r’ U’ R U2 R U r’ U’ R // Second Square
> ...



I am terrible and my personal best is 52sec, at least recorded anyway, so take what I have to say with a grain of salt. At least Roux is all I ever use, so there is that.

Your F2B seems to need the most work from my perspective.

I count 33 quarter turns in the first one and 29 in the second one. I would try to work on this phase some more. If I were you, I would try to get the F2B phase to where you are averaging closer to 20.

I don't know if you have godly knowledge of placing and aligning corners, but you did do it both times here in one alg, so I can't really say you need to learn some more of those. That's probably the next best thing to do if you aren't already godly at it, though. Doing 15 or so quarters here each time rather than 15 + 13/17 is a pretty big move/time saver.

LSE looks OK. I wouldn't spend too much time trying to optimize this part. I shaved a few moves by doing this in the first one

U M U M U2 M2 U M U2 M'

That's 13 quarters rather than 17, again there's really just not much reason to try to shave here from my perspective.

The biggest gains are in shaving the fat in F2B and the corners move wise and lookahead so you can waste less time inspecting mid solve.

Oh and one other thing I forgot. If you aren't able to work with the same 2 colors top/bottom, same 2 colors front/back, and same 2 colors side/side in any order then I would try to get that way. I also can't easily see this from the solves there. You can shave a lot of moves by being able to orient however you want with top being either of white/yellow and having either of orange/red on the right side or whatever.

- Edit -
Your solve you posted there while I was writing this doesn't complete for me, but I don't recognize it as signature Roux with use of f' and u'.

If you know how to use these kinds of things from other systems, then go ahead I guess, but I think part of the benefit of Roux is that you can continually eliminate moving whole parts of the cube.

Like once the FB is done (say you are right handed) you can just lock those 6 blocks in your left hand and stick with F, U, M, R, and r moves to finish the whole thing. As you go along you also get to rule out F, R, r, and U moves (but keep U2). If you try to keep all those in play right to the end, it may reduce move counts but it probably won't reduce speed.
- End Edit -

- Edit 2 -
The backticks (button to the left of 1 on my keyboard) are killing me. I have to change them to single quotes (right of ; on my keyboard) before I an view your solves at https://alg.cubing.net

The ones in the scrambles are right.
- End Edit 2 -


- Edit 3 -
Having said that, I break my own rules now.

R' L2 B2 L2 R2 D L2 D2 F2 D' F2 D B2 L' D' R2 U' B L F' R'
y x'

F2 L U' B r U M U2 R U' R F' R U' M' F U2 L' U' M' U2 l U' // F2B
U L' U L U2 L' // CMLL
M U M' U2 M' U2 M2 U F2 M' F2 M2 // The rest

(50h, 63q, 41s, 41e)

- Edit 3 -

- Edit 4 -
With some cancels I would never see in a real solve

R' L2 B2 L2 R2 D L2 D2 F2 D' F2 D B2 L' D' R2 U' B L F' R'
y x'
F2 L U' B r U M U2 R U' R F' R U' M' F U2 L' U' M' U2
M U L U2 L'
M U M' U2 M' U2 M2 U F2 M' F2 M2

(48h, 61q, 38s, 38e)

48 Quarters
- Edit 4 -

Next F2 L U' B r U M U2 R U' R F' R U' M' F U2 L' U' M' U2 l U'


----------



## alexela (Apr 16, 2019)

WoowyBaby said:


> Any tricks I’m missing?



somewhere a mistake
I see only
y2 z'
B R' E' //FS (right)


----------



## alexela (Apr 16, 2019)

WoowyBaby said:


> R' L2 B2 L2 R2 D L2 D2 F2 D' F2 D B2 L' D' R2 U' B L F' R'


x2 y //Inspection+Rair FB
S R2 D' //FS+Rair NMSB (3/3)
R2 F //FB+Line (2/5)
R2 M U' //E Line (3/8)
B L2 F2 L2 B' R' //NMSB (6/14)
F R' U' R F' R' U F' R //CMLL+EO (9/23)
U' M2 U //LR (3/26)
B2 M' B2 R r //EP+fix NM (5/31)

NEXT: R U2 L B2 L2 U2 L F2 R' B2 F2 U F2 R' F R U' F' L' R F'


----------



## WoowyBaby (Apr 16, 2019)

alexela said:


> NEXT: R U2 L B2 L2 U2 L F2 R' B2 F2 U F2 R' F R U' F' L' R F'


You’re so good at Roux FMC....

Here’s what I’d do in a solve-
r’ U’ r2 U2 R2’ U R // First Block
z l’ U’ M U R U’ f’ U f // Second Square
U M’ U’ R M2 U’ R’ // Second Pair
U R2 D’ R U2 R’ D R U2 R // CMLL
U M U2 M’ U’ M2 U’ M’ U2 M’ U2 // LSE
Anything inefficient?

Next: B2 F2 D' B2 U' L2 D R2 B2 F2 U' R2 B U' F2 U2 F' D B2 R' U2


----------



## Raiddinn (Apr 22, 2019)

WoowyBaby said:


> Anything inefficient?
> 
> Next: B2 F2 D' B2 U' L2 D R2 B2 F2 U' R2 B U' F2 U2 F' D B2 R' U2



Doing X, Y, or Z during the middle of a solve will probably cost you at least a few seconds to regrip in timed.

Anything you can do in FMC with it you can do better without it in FMC.

y
D' F U' R D'
U' F U2 M' U L'
M U r U' R'
U R' F r U2 L' U L
R U' L' U R' U' L
M' U' M U2 M2 U' M2 U2 M2

47 quarters

Next: F2 U R' B2 D' B R2 B' U R U2 L' D2 B2 U2 F L2 B' L2 D L' U2 R' D2 L


----------



## WoowyBaby (May 9, 2019)

Raiddinn said:


> Doing X, Y, or Z during the middle of a solve will probably cost you at least a few seconds to regrip in timed.
> 
> Anything you can do in FMC with it you can do better without it in FMC.
> 
> ...



FMC-
L' U2 R' D L U R2 F R2 // FB + SS (9)
(y') U2 R' U2 R U2 R' U2 R U' R' U R // CLS (12)
U M2 u' M' u M2 U2 S U' // LSE (9)
30 STM

Next: U F' R' L2 F2 B' D2 R2 D R' F2 U2 D' R2 L2 D' F2 R2 U2 F2 B2


----------



## Raiddinn (May 15, 2019)

WoowyBaby said:


> Next: U F' R' L2 F2 B' D2 R2 D R' F2 U2 D' R2 L2 D' F2 R2 U2 F2 B2



E' F L
S' U S R2 U' R'
U2 B2 U' B
U r' U' M' U' r
R U' L' U R' U' L
U' M' U2 M' U M U M' U M U2 M2
U' M' U2 M

*(54h, 62q, 42s, 42e)*

Next: R U2 L2 B2 D' B' D2 F' D' L F' L U' B2 L F L2 D F' D B R' D L F'


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jun 24, 2019)

Raiddinn said:


> R U2 L2 B2 D' B' D2 F' D' L F' L U' B2 L F L2 D F' D B R' D L F'


(55h, 63q, 47s, 48e)

y' R D B' D' R' F2 // fb
R2 U M U R' U r U2 r' U' r // sb
U L' U' L U L F' L2 U' L U L' U' L U F // coll
U' M' U' M U' M U2 M' U M2 U M' U2 M' // lse

next: D' L2 D F2 U' R2 U2 R2 B2 U F2 L D F' L2 D B D2 R U L2


----------



## WoowyBaby (Jun 24, 2019)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> next: D' L2 D F2 U' R2 U2 R2 B2 U F2 L D F' L2 D B D2 R U L2


(y2 z')
D' R2 D' U f' U F' // First Block (7)
r' U' R2 U r U' R2 U' R U2 f R f' // Second Block (13)
M' U2 M' U M U M' U' // LSE (8)
r' U r' B2 r U' r' B2 r2 // CMLL (9)

Let’s keep the same scramble- D' L2 D F2 U' R2 U2 R2 B2 U F2 L D F' L2 D B D2 R U L2


----------



## alexela (Jun 26, 2019)

WoowyBaby said:


> Let’s keep the same scramble- D' L2 D F2 U' R2 U2 R2 B2 U F2 L D F' L2 D B D2 R U L2



x2
M' U' B U R2 E y //FB+2 Pairs (6)
r' U' R' U2 //NMSS (4)
r2 U2 r //pseudo F2L (3)
R' U R2 D r' U' r D' R2 U' R //OLLCP 4flip (11)
y' M2 U' M' U2 M U' M2 d' //EPLL (8)
R2 //fix NM (1)
=33

other SS
x2
M' U' B U R2 D' //FB+2 Pairs (6)
R U' M' U r2 //NMSS (5)
U' r U2 R' //NMSB (4)
M' U M' //Pinkie Pie (3)
y2 R U2 R' U2 R' F R F' //CMLL+EO (8)
U M2 U //LSE (only LR) (3)
R2 //fix NM (1)

6+5+4+3.. (it would be nice 2+1, but) 8+3+1=30

other FB
x2
M2 U' R B r2 E y //FB+Pair (6)
R' B U r' x' //SS (4)
U2 R' U M2 U //NMSB (5)
r U' x //fix FB+CMLL+EO (2)
u2 M2 U' M' u2 M' U M //LSE (8)
R //fix NM (1)
=26

NEXT: F' U2 L U2 R' B' U B2 R D' F U2 R2 D R2 D F2 L2 F2 L2 U'


----------



## Raiddinn (Aug 12, 2019)

alexela said:


> NEXT: F' U2 L U2 R' B' U B2 R D' F U2 R2 D R2 D F2 L2 F2 L2 U'



y'

D M U F' L U L' D' //FB
R2 U M' r U' R2 U r U' r' U r //SB
r U2 R' U' R U R' U2' R' F R F' //CMLL + Influence EO
M' U' M U M2 U M //LSE

(45h, 51q, 39s, 39e)

Next
F' L2 U2 L U L' U B U2 L2 B L'


----------



## NathanaelCubes (Aug 12, 2019)

Raiddinn said:


> y'
> 
> D M U F' L U L' D' //FB
> R2 U M' r U' R2 U r U' r' U r //SB
> ...


Why is your scramble so short?

y x'
U' F2 U' r' F // FB
M' U r2 U' M2 U2 R' U r M' U2 R U' r' // SB 
U2 F' r U r' U2 L' U2 L // CMLL
U M' U' M U' M' U' M' U M2' U' M' U2 M2 U2 M' // LSE

55h, 70q, 44s, 46e 

Next: R F' D F D R' F' R' B' R2 U F2 U2 R2 U' B2 U D2 L2 F2


----------



## Raiddinn (Aug 13, 2019)

Maybe I accidentally copy and pasted an alg instead of a scramble. It's not one I recognize if so.



NathanaelCubes said:


> Next: R F' D F D R' F' R' B' R2 U F2 U2 R2 U' B2 U D2 L2 F2



y x

F' U2 M L' U R' U' F L' U L U' l' U L U r' U2 M2 U2 r U r' // FB + SB
F R U R' U' F' // CMLL
U2 M' U' M U' M U M2 U // UL + UR
U2 M' U2 // L4E

(48h, 58q, 41s, 41e)

Next
B D L F' R D2 F' R F2 L' U' D' L2 F2 R B F' R2 U B' F' D F R2 F


----------



## u Cube (Sep 12, 2019)

x'
U2 L' D2 F' R F2 //FB

U R' U R' U' M2 U R' U2 R r U R' //SB

U L' U' L U' L F' L' F L' U2 L //CMLL

M' U2 M' U2 M' U' M U M U2 M' U M2' U' M' U2 M' U2 //LSE

*(59h, 73q, 49s, 50e)*


Next
F2 R U2 B2 D2 R2 U2 R2 F' D2 B' D2 L2 R' D' R2 B2 F R F


----------



## Raiddinn (Sep 12, 2019)

After some serious R&D I found this continuation for LSE that shaves a few moves

U' M U2 M U2 M U M U' M U2 M U' M U2 M'
(56h, 67q, 47s, 47e)

Because I like to feel bad, I asked Kociemba what he would do here and he found this alternative solution:

R L' F2 D2 B' R' L F2 U R2 L2 U2 D F2 D B2
(48h, 63q, 47s, 47e)

Never going to do that again.

My takeaways from that are to never ask Kociemba what he would do, ever, and when in a similar position put the side with both side colors on it to the front and then go down with it (U' M) then continue on as normal.

I am hoping that I remember this and that it somehow helps my completion speed.



u Cube said:


> Next F2 R U2 B2 D2 R2 U2 R2 F' D2 B' D2 L2 R' D' R2 B2 F R F


y'
U' M2 R2 U2 l' U'
D R2 U' M U M' l' U' l2 U' l' U2 l U L'
U L' U R U' L U R'
M' U M U2 M U' M U M2 U' M U2 M' U M2
(55h, 68q, 44s, 45e)

It was at this

M' U M U2 M
U' // <------
M U M2 U' M U2 M' U M2

point that I realized that I did 4c before 4b for the first time ever.

Maybe all that time I spent trying to always do LSE in 20 quarter turns or less actually meant something? Maybe it was reading this?

I don't think I can reproduce this in speed solves. Oh well.

Next: L R2 D2 F2 D B' D L' U B' R B D' B' F' L' R2 U2 R' L F' B' U' R L


----------



## Pyjam (Oct 4, 2019)

Raiddinn said:


> L R2 D2 F2 D B' D L' U B' R B D' B' F' L' R2 U2 R' L F' B' U' R L



(x y2) F' U2 M2' F2 L U' (x) // (6) FB
U M2' U' M' U' R' U (R2) // (7/13) SB
R U' r U2' R' F R U2' r2' F // (10/23) CMLL
U' M' U M2' U2' M' U2' M' U2' M U // (11/34) LSE

NEXT: F' D' R' B2 U L' F' D L D F2 R2 D2 R2 U' F2 U2 F2 B2 R2
—


----------



## Raiddinn (Oct 5, 2019)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT: F' D' R' B2 U L' F' D L D F2 R2 D2 R2 U' F2 U2 F2 B2 R2
> —



F' D' R' B2 U L' F' D L D F2 R2 D2 R2 U' F2 U2 F2 B2 R2
y

D R M F' r' F2
U' l2 U2 M2 U l' U2 M' l' U' L
R U' L' U R' U' l
U M U M' U M U' M'
U M' U2 R r

(45h, 52q, 37s, 37e)

Next: D R' B' L2 R' D' R2 D' B' U F2 L D R2 F2 D2 B' D2 F2 L2 F2 D' F D R2


----------



## Brest (Oct 9, 2019)

Raiddinn said:


> Next: D R' B' L2 R' D' R2 D' B' U F2 L D R2 F2 D2 B' D2 F2 L2 F2 D' F D R2



y2
R' L' U' F' U L' F'
L U L U' L'
U' R' U' R' U2 r'
U2 R' U r
F R U R' U' R U' R' U R U2 R' U' F'
M2' U' M' U2 M U' M2' U M2'

R' B2 L R2 U2 F' U2 L2 B L' D' R' B2 L D' L' B' R B'


----------



## Raiddinn (Oct 9, 2019)

Brest said:


> R' B2 L R2 U2 F' U2 L2 B L' D' R' B2 L D' L' B' R B'



Is any part of that last line something that you would do in a speed solve?

I would have done instead: U' M2 U M' U2 M' U' M' U2 M2 U2 M

You used a CMLL which I wouldn't expect people to know until long after the shortcut which I used which typically would lower move counts/speed but in this case it raises it.

That makes me think this solve is FMC.

R' B2 L R2 U2 F' U2 L2 B L' D' R' B2 L D' L' B' R B'
y' x2

D r B2 R F' L2 B'
M U2 M' R' F' U' r U R'
R' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' r
U2 M U2 M'
U u2 M u2

(48h, 55q, 43s, 43e)

Funny not so Roux ending.

Next
B' D2 F2 U' L2 D' F' U' D R2 B2 R2 F2 U F U2 L R U2 D2 B2 L2 B' U2 D2


----------



## Brest (Oct 15, 2019)

Raiddinn said:


> It's just an OLLCP and a Uperm
> 
> Next
> B' D2 F2 U' L2 D' F' U' D R2 B2 R2 F2 U F U2 L R U2 D2 B2 L2 B' U2 D2



x
B D F2
U' r U' L U2
x R U' R' U R' U R U2 r
U M2' U2 r U' r'
U2 r' U r U r' U' r U R2' F R F' R
M2' U' M' U' M' U2 M2' U
M U2 M' U2

D' L2 U' F2 D B2 L R B F D' L' R F L D' U2


----------



## Raiddinn (Oct 16, 2019)

Brest said:


> D' L2 U' F2 D B2 L R B F D' L' R F L D' U2



D' L2 U' F2 D B2 L R B F D' L' R F L D' U2
y

F' R F2
L' B2 L2 U2 B2 L
M' R' U' R
U' R' U2 R U R' U R2 U' L' U R' U' L
U' M U2 M' U' M U' M2 U M U2 M

(46h, 57q, 39s, 39e)

Next
F2 B2 D U B U B2 U D2 R' F2 R' U' L2 B2 U D B2 R L U2 R U2 B2 L2


----------



## Pyjam (Oct 16, 2019)

Brest said:


> D' L2 U' F2 D B2 L R B F D' L' R F L D' U2



(y') F r2' F R' D' // (5) FB
R r2 U M' U R' U' R2' U' R U2 R' U r // (14/19) SB
U' r' U2' R U R' U r // (8/27) CMLL + EO
D2 U M U2 M' U M' D2 M // (9/36) L6E

NEXT: B2 U2 L2 U2 L D2 R' F2 U2 R F2 D' F R' F L D2 B' D B R
—


----------



## Raiddinn (Oct 16, 2019)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT: B2 U2 L2 U2 L D2 R' F2 U2 R F2 D' F R' F L D2 B' D B R



Does everybody have to wait for moderators to approve every post they make? Or is it just me?

F' U' B U D2 F' D
M U' r2 U R2
U M U2 M' R' U' R
U' R U R' U L' U R U' L U2 r'
U' M U2 M' U2 M' U' M U2 M2 U
M U2 M U2

(56h, 68q, 46s, 46e)

Next
L U2 R' B R' D U2 B' F' R' L B2 L' F2 R L2 F2 D R' L' U R' U2 D2 R'


----------



## Pyjam (Oct 19, 2019)

Raiddinn said:


> L U2 R' B R' D U2 B' F' R' L B2 L' F2 R L2 F2 D R' L' U R' U2 D2 R'



(x y2) R U B r U' R2' F // (7) FB
R2 U2 R U R2 U M U' M2' // (9/16) SB (almost)
U2' R' U R U2' R2' U' R U' R' U2 r // (12/28) CMLL U
U2' M' U' M2' U2' M' // (6/34) LSE

NEXT: B2 R2 F' R2 U2 R2 B2 D2 B U2 R2 U' R2 D' B2 L' D2 L' U2 F'
—


----------



## Raiddinn (Oct 20, 2019)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT: B2 R2 F' R2 U2 R2 B2 D2 B U2 R2 U' R2 D' B2 L' D2 L' U2 F'





B2 R2 F' R2 U2 R2 B2 D2 B U2 R2 U' R2 D' B2 L' D2 L' U2 F'
y x2

M' U' M B
R' U M' F'
U R U2 r2 U'
R2 U' M U2 R U' R'
U' F' L F L' U2 L' U2 l
U' M' U2 M U' M'
U M' U2 M'
U M2 U2

(52h, 63q, 42s, 42e)

Next
U D B D' B' F' R2 D2 L' R2 U' F' L2 B U2 B D2 L2 D' F2 B2 L D F U2


----------



## Pyjam (Oct 21, 2019)

Raiddinn said:


> U D B D' B' F' R2 D2 L' R2 U' F' L2 B U2 B D2 L2 D' F2 B2 L D F U2



(y x) F U R2 D2 M U2 R' D' // (8) FB
M' U R' U2 R' U R' U R U2 r' U' L U' R U L' // (17/25) SB + CMLL
U M U' M U2 M2' U M2' // (8/33) LSE

NEXT: F' L2 B' L2 F L2 R2 U2 L2 B2 D2 L' D2 R B' D2 U2 L' B F U'
—


----------



## Raiddinn (Oct 28, 2019)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT: F' L2 B' L2 F L2 R2 U2 L2 B2 D2 L' D2 R B' D2 U2 L' B F U'


y'

M' U' l U' L'
R' U' M U2 M' F'
R2 U M' U2 R2 U R
U' M U' R
r U2 R2 F R F' R U2 R'
U' M' U M U M' U M U2 M U M' U2 M'

(57h, 66q, 45s, 45e)

Next
U' B2 F' D2 R2 L' U' L U' F2 B' U L' R F2 U F R2 U' B' F2 U D' F D


----------



## Pyjam (Nov 8, 2019)

Raiddinn said:


> U' B2 F' D2 R2 L' U' L U' F2 B' U L' R F2 U F R2 U' B' F2 U D' F D



U' x D U' r' R' D' // (6) FB
R2 U' R U R2 U R U r U2 // (10/16) SB
R2 U R' U L' U R U' L U2' R' // (11/27) CMLL
U M U M' U M' U M U2' M // (10/37) LSE

NEXT: D2 B2 U2 L2 D2 B R2 B2 F' L2 F2 D' L2 F' L B F' U2 B2 D
—


----------



## Pyjam (Nov 10, 2019)

Pyjam said:


> D2 B2 U2 L2 D2 B R2 B2 F' L2 F2 D' L2 F' L B F' U2 B2 D



(z2) F2 D2 U' r' B // (5) FB
r U' M2' U R U R2' U' r' U r // (11/16) SB
U r U2' R2' D' R U' R' D R2 U' r' // (12/28) CMLL with EO
U' M2' U' M' U2' M' U' M2 // (8/36) LSE

NEXT : D' R2 F U2 R D R2 L' B' L2 U2 B2 D' L2 B2 L2 D2 R2 D'
—


----------



## porkynator (Nov 10, 2019)

Pyjam said:


> D' R2 F U2 R D R2 L' B' L2 U2 B2 D' L2 B2 L2 D2 R2 D'



x' B D2 L U D2 B2
U' R' U' M U' R U R2
U M2 U2 Rw' U Rw
F R' F' R U2 R U2 R'
M' U M U' M' U' M' U M2
U M' U2 M

see on alg.cubing.net

Next scramble: B L2 F2 R2 U2 B2 F D2 L2 B' R' D2 F' U' F D R' F2 R2 F2


----------



## Pyjam (Nov 10, 2019)

porkynator said:


> B L2 F2 R2 U2 B2 F D2 L2 B' R' D2 F' U' F D R' F2 R2 F2



(y x) R2 r' F2 D' M2' D' R' F' // (8) FB
r' U R' U' R U' r' U r' U' r // (11/19) SB
F R' F' r U R U' r' // (8/27) CMLL
U2' M U M U2' M' U M U // (9/36) LSE

NEXT : F' R2 U2 F2 L2 U2 F D2 F' U2 R2 D B' R D' U L D2 F L2
—


----------



## Raiddinn (Nov 11, 2019)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : F' R2 U2 F2 L2 U2 F D2 F' U2 R2 D B' R D' U L D2 F L2


y

F' D r D M F' R' U' M' U2 B'
U l' M' U2 M U' L2 U' M' U2 l U' L'
U F' L F L' U2 L' U2 L
U' M U' M' U M U' M2 U2 M

(53h, 62q, 43s, 43e)

Next
D U2 B' F U' B2 L F D' R' F2 B' D2 U2 R2 L' D2 R2 B2 D2 U L U2 B2 D'


----------



## Pyjam (Nov 12, 2019)

Raiddinn said:


> D U2 B' F U' B2 L F D' R' F2 B' D2 U2 R2 L' D2 R2 B2 D2 U L U2 B2 D'



Modern Art, an unappreciated method: 30 STM

U' l' F2 D U F' S D // (8) West wing
r U r' U' r' // (5/13) North-East little castle
M2' U2 F U R2 D R' U' R D' R2' F' // (12/25) Four pillars
M2' U M' U2 M // (5/30) Roof

This one is nice too but more expensive:

U' l' F2 D U F' S D // (8)
r U r' U' r' // (5/13)
U' M2' r U R2' D' R U R' D R2 U2' r' // (13/26)
U M U M' U' M2' U2' // (7/33)

NEXT : GAME OVER !!!


----------



## Raiddinn (Nov 12, 2019)

For some reason, I can't get those to show completed cubes.

Also, do I understand that you have stopped this effort permanently for all participants?


----------



## Brest (Nov 12, 2019)

Pyjam said:


> Modern Art, an unappreciated method: 30 STM
> 
> U' l' F2 D U F' S D // (8) West wing
> r U r' U' r' // (5/13) North-East little castle
> ...


You used alg.cubing.net but the cubes aren't solved? How!? 

Next: U2 L D2 L' R' D2 U2 F' R U' B2 U' R2 U' F2 D2 B2 F' U


----------



## Raiddinn (Nov 12, 2019)

I was thinking there was an X or a Y missing or something, but I couldn't figure it out.

I guess it's something on my end if yours works. Not sure how I can screw up clicking this link and all the others work, though.


----------



## Pyjam (Nov 12, 2019)

Brest said:


> You used alg.cubing.net but the cubes aren't solved? How!?



What do you call "solve"?


----------



## porkynator (Nov 13, 2019)

Pyjam said:


> Modern Art, an unappreciated method: 30 STM
> 
> U' l' F2 D U F' S D // (8) West wing
> r U r' U' r' // (5/13) North-East little castle
> ...



New meta?



Brest said:


> Next: U2 L D2 L' R' D2 U2 F' R U' B2 U' R2 U' F2 D2 B2 F' U



z2 R' U2 R2 Uw' //First square + 2 pairs (4/4)
R U' Rw' U' S' U2 Fw //FB + square (7/11)
U2 R' U' M' U R //F2B (6/17)
L' U L U2 R' L' U L U' R //CMLL (10/27)
U M2 U M2 U2 M2 //LSE (6/33)

See on alg.cubing.net

Next scramble: F2 L2 F2 R2 B L2 F2 R2 U2 F' L2 D' B' U F2 R' F' U' F' D2 U


----------



## Raiddinn (Nov 13, 2019)

What I meant

That's what happens when I click the link.


----------



## Pyjam (Nov 13, 2019)

porkynator said:


> F2 L2 F2 R2 B L2 F2 R2 U2 F' L2 D' B' U F2 R' F' U' F' D2 U



(x2) U R r F U' M2' R' U2 B R' // (10) FB + square
U' M' R' U R2 // (5/15) SB
x' U' R' U L' U' r // (6/21) CMLL
U' M2' U M U M U M' U2' M' U M2' // (12/33) LSE

NEXT : F2 L2 D2 F2 U' F2 U2 F2 D R2 F2 L' B D' F L' B' U F L2 F'
—


----------



## Brest (Nov 13, 2019)

Raiddinn said:


> What I meant
> 
> That's what happens when I click the link.


It's on purpose:


Pyjam said:


> Modern Art


----------



## Pyjam (Nov 13, 2019)

What's wrong with my solve?
…
What? Speedcubing has nothing to do with cubism?


----------



## Raiddinn (Nov 13, 2019)

Brest said:


> It's on purpose:



I guess I just assumed that's an actual cube method I never heard of.


----------



## porkynator (Nov 14, 2019)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : F2 L2 D2 F2 U' F2 U2 F2 D R2 F2 L' B D' F L' B' U F L2 F'


U2 R2 F2 D //FB (4/4)
U Rw' U Rw' U2 Rw' U' //Square (7/11)
R2 U R' U' R U Rw' //SB (7/18)
F R2 D R' U R D' R2 U' F' //CMLL (10/28)
U' M' U2 M' U M' U M2 U' //EOLR (9/37)
M' U2 M U2 M' //4c (5/42)

Next scramble: F2 U B2 D' R2 D2 F2 U B2 U' B' R' F L2 B' D2 B' D U' L


----------



## Pyjam (Nov 14, 2019)

porkynator said:


> F2 U B2 D' R2 D2 F2 U B2 U' B' R' F L2 B' D2 B' D U' L



(y' x') F' R B' D' U2 L F' U (x) // (8) FB
U' M2' U' R U r U2' r' U' r2 U2' R' // (12/20) SB
U2 r U2' R2' F R F' R U2' r' // (10/30) COLL
U M U M' U' M2' U M2' U // (9/39) LSE

NEXT : B2 R2 B2 D2 L2 F2 D' U' B2 R2 D' L' B' F' L D' B2 F' R' D' L2
—


----------



## Pyjam (Nov 30, 2019)

Pyjam said:


> B2 R2 B2 D2 L2 F2 D' U' B2 R2 D' L' B' F' L D' B2 F' R' D' L2



U' D R' F' R D2 R D // (8) FB
M2' U' M' U r' R' U' r U r' U r' U' r // (14/22) SB
(M2' U) (F R U R' U' R U R' U' F') // (12/34) CMLL with EO-influencing
(M2' U) (M2' U M' U2' M U M2') // (9/43) F2L + PLL U

NEXT : B' D2 B' D2 F' L2 B' F2 R2 D2 F L D' U' L' F' R' B U R' D
—


----------



## WoowyBaby (Dec 1, 2019)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : B' D2 B' D2 F' L2 B' F2 R2 D2 F L D' U' L' F' R' B U R' D



I would like to try this "Modern Art" method. If you can guide me to how I should go about solving it for this Modern Art method that'd be great, for now I'll just improvise. 

(z2 y)
D B // Abstract Square (2/2)
U2 R U r' F' // Glemzo Chunk (5/7)
R U2 R' U' M // Top-Left Labyrinth (5/12)
r U2 r2' U' R' r2 // Imperfect Two-Thirds (6/18)
r U' r' U' r U r' F' U F // Blood Painted Face (10/28)
M2 U' M2 U' M2 // Four Dots and Two Bars (5/33)
x R2 F R F' R U2 r' U r // Mystical Chest (9/42)
M2 E' M2 U' D' // Purification (5/47)

@Pyjam, how do you like it?

Edit-
Next: F L R' F2 R2 D2 U2 R' D2 R' D' R U2 R' B2 U B F' R'


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 1, 2019)

I'm puzzled. It's always in motion. It's hard to see where it goes, and suddenly, it stops with a monochrome on each face! It's bold. It's brilliant! Bravo!

In the fever of excitement, you forgot to provide a new scramble.


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Dec 1, 2019)

WoowyBaby said:


> Next: F L R' F2 R2 D2 U2 R' D2 R' D' R U2 R' B2 U B F' R'



x2 y’
B R U B2 U2 B2 L’ U2 L U’ M2 L U’ L’ U’ R U’ R’ U M’ U’ R U2 R’ M’// F2B Plus D layer solved
U R U R’ U’ R’ F R2 U R’ U’ R U R’ U’ F’// COLL
U M2 U M U2 M’ U M2 U// EPLL
50 STM
I wasn’t really planning on that to happen but it was kinda a roux solve right?

Next: D B R2 F2 R' L D' F U F2 U' L2 U D F2 L2 D' L2 B2 F' D


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 1, 2019)

Cubinwitdapizza said:


> D B R2 F2 R' L D' F U F2 U' L2 U D F2 L2 D' L2 B2 F' D



(z) U' L B D L U' R' S' // (8) FB
r' U2 R U' R' U' R U r U // (10/18) SB
M' U' r2' U r2 U r2' U' r // (9/27) CMLL
U' M U2' M U' M' U2' M // (8/35) LSE

There's also a nice start for ZZ:

(z2) R2 D2 R F B' D // (6) EO-line
L U L' R' U L' R2 U' R' U' R' U' R' U2 L' // (13/21) F2L

NEXT : B2 R2 D R2 D L2 D' B2 F2 U2 B2 R' D' B F L' R' D F2 U B2
—


----------



## WoowyBaby (Dec 1, 2019)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : B2 R2 D R2 D L2 D' B2 F2 U2 B2 R' D' B F L' R' D F2 U B2


x2
U' D2 F' r' D // FB (5)
U' r R U' R' U2 R' // SS (12)
U M' U2 R r2 U' r // SB (19)
R U R' U' R' F R F' R U R' U R U2 R' // CMLL+EO (34)
U2 M' U2 M // LR (38)
U' M U2 M' U2 M2 // 4C (44)

Next: U' R2 U2 B2 L2 F2 R2 D L2 U' L' B L2 D R2 U2 R' D2


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 2, 2019)

WoowyBaby said:


> U' R2 U2 B2 L2 F2 R2 D L2 U' L' B L2 D R2 U2 R' D2



Roux for Dummies:

D F' (U' F2) (R F2 R') U' // (8) FB +2 pairs
(L' r') U R2 U2 R2 U2 r' // (7/15) SB
U' F R U R' U' F' // (7/22) CMLL
U M' U M U M2' U // (7/29) L6E

Give this scramble to Sean Patrick!

NEXT : R' D2 R' U B2 R2 L' F' R U2 L2 F2 D2 F U2 B R2 L2 B D2
—


----------



## Raiddinn (Dec 3, 2019)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT :
> R' D2 R' U B2 R2 L' F' R U2 L2 F2 D2 F U2 B R2 L2 B D2
> —



R' D2 R' U B2 R2 L' F' R U2 L2 F2 D2 F U2 B R2 L2 B D2
y'

M U L U M' D2 M D' l
R U' R' U r R U' R'
U' r' U' M2 U R
R U R' U R U2 R'
U2 R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' r'
U2 M2 U' M2 U2 M'

(57h, 69q, 50s, 50e)

Is there a word for it when you orient the top last?

Next
U' D F L R D' R U' L' B F2 D L2 U' D2 F' B R B F2 U2 D2 B' F D2


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 4, 2019)

Raiddinn said:


> Is there a word for it when you orient the top last?



Sorry, I don't understand the question.



Raiddinn said:


> U' D F L R D' R U' L' B F2 D L2 U' D2 F' B R B F2 U2 D2 B' F D2



(x) U R D2 R2 r B' // (6) FB
M2' U' r U r' U' R U R // (9/15) SB
U R2' F U' F U F2 R2 U' R' F R // (12/27) CMLL
U2' M U M' U2' M2' // (6/33) L6E

NEXT : U2 L2 F2 R2 B' R2 F2 U2 F' D2 U2 L B2 R U B' L2 B2 L' R2 D2
—


----------



## porkynator (Dec 4, 2019)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : U2 L2 F2 R2 B' R2 F2 U2 F' D2 U2 L B2 R U B' L2 B2 L' R2 D2



D M' D R F
U' R U R2 U2 R2 U M U R'
L' U2 L U L' U L
U2 M U2 M' U M
U M2 U' M2 U2 M

Next: D2 F2 L2 F2 U R2 U F2 R2 U' B2 F' U' R D' B D2 U' F2 L' R2


----------



## Raiddinn (Dec 4, 2019)

Pyjam said:


> Sorry, I don't understand the question.



4a after 4b and 4c, as is the case in that same solve where I asked the question.



porkynator said:


> D2 F2 L2 F2 U R2 U F2 R2 U' B2 F' U' R D' B D2 U' F2 L' R2



D2 F2 L2 F2 U R2 U F2 R2 U' B2 F' U' R D' B D2 U' F2 L' R2
y

U r F D' F2 R2 L U F'
U2 R' U' M U' R' U' r' U2 r U R'
U2 R U2 R' U2 R' F R F'
U2 M' U' M' U2 M2 U
r R U2 M2 U2 M

(49h, 64q, 43s, 43e)

Next
L2 U2 F2 D' L2 R2 U B2 F2 L D2 R2 F R' U B2 U' D2 L U D' B U F B2


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 4, 2019)

Raiddinn said:


> L2 U2 F2 D' L2 R2 U B2 F2 L D2 R2 F R' U B2 U' D2 L U D' B U F B2



(x) U R D2 R2 D r' D' // (7) FB
R U2 R2' U' R2 U' R' U R U' R2' F R F' // (14/21) SB
M2' U' r U' r' U' r2 D r' U r D' R2' // (13/34) CMLL
U M U2' M' U M2' // (6/40) L6E

NEXT (easy) : R2 B2 U' R2 U' B2 F2 D' U2 R2 U' L' U2 B D' R' U' R F2 D2 R2


----------



## WoowyBaby (Dec 5, 2019)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT (easy) : R2 B2 U' R2 U' B2 F2 D' U2 R2 U' L' U2 B D' R' U' R F2 D2 R2



(y' z)
R f' R F' U2 F M F' R2 U2 // FB+SB (10)
U' r2 D' r U r' D r2 U r' // CMLL (9/19)
U M' U' M2 U M' U2 M U M' // LSE (10/29)

Next: U B2 D' F2 D F2 D' B2 R2 D U2 R B' U L' D' L2 R' B2 R2 F'


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 6, 2019)

WoowyBaby said:


> U B2 D' F2 D F2 D' B2 R2 D U2 R B' U L' D' L2 R' B2 R2 F'



(z2) F U B' U L' R U' R2 D' L // (10) EO + FB + CP (free) + café
U' R2 U' R' U R U' R U2 R U' // (11/21) Fake SB
R2 U2 R U R' U R // (7/28) CMLL Anti-Sune
U2' S' U2' M' U' M S // (7/35) 3D Z-Perm

NEXT : D2 R2 D2 U2 B' F2 D2 F L2 F2 R' D U L' B R U' F D2 L
—


----------



## narusite (Dec 6, 2019)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : D2 R2 D2 U2 B' F2 D2 F L2 F2 R' D U L' B R U' F D2 L



Can someone critique my solve?
(I've "slowsloved" it and noted each step, so not a speedsolve, but pretty sure I've done it ± like that)


```
y2 x' //inspection
D F D' Rw U2 M' F' //FB (7)
R2 U' M' U Rw2 U' Rw2 U Rw M' U' R' //SB (12/19)
F RUR'U' F' //CMLL1 (6/27)
RUR'U' R'F R2 U'R'U' RUR'F' //CMLL2 (24/41)
U2 M' U2 M' U M2 U' //lucky L6E (7/48)
```

NEXT: D' L' U' R' B' L B' U R U2 B2 R2 F2 D2 R2 D2 R2 D B2 U F2


----------



## WoowyBaby (Dec 7, 2019)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : D2 R2 D2 U2 B' F2 D2 F L2 F2 R' D U L' B R U' F D2 L



Café? What does that mean?

(z2 x)
u L u' // FS (3)
U2 M U2 r' F // FB (7)
r' U2 r U' r' U' F R2 F' // SS (16)
U R U M' U r' // SB (22)
l' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 x' R2 // CMLL (31)
M' U M' U' M U M' U' // EOLR (39)
M2 U2 M U2 M' // 4C (44)

Next: U' L2 R2 D' L2 F2 L2 U2 F2 U R2 F2 L' F R B L F2 U B2 L'


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 7, 2019)

narusite said:


> Can someone critique my solve?
> (I've "slowsloved" it and noted each step, so not a speedsolve, but pretty sure I've done it ± like that)
> 
> 
> ...



The FB is easy, you might tried to forecast where the DR edge will go.
In this case, it ends up in the worse situation.
With a small modification, you can get a much better position with an easy SB.

y2 x' // inspection
D F D M' D2' r' U F //
U' r' U' R U R2 U R U' r U r'

Anyway, you managed to solve the SB very well.
Not a critique but there was a way to solve DF-DB in the same time.
It's no longer Roux, though.

y2 x' // inspection
D F D' Rw U2 M' F' // FB (7)
U R2 U M' U' r2 U2 R2 U2 r U2 r' //
U r' U r2 U' r2' U' r2 U r' // OLL
x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 // PLL A

CMLL are easy. Many algs are also used for OLL.
Ironically, using it gives a barely shorter solution, even using the "advanced" EOLR technique.

y2 x' //inspection
D F D' Rw U2 M' F' //FB (7)
R2 U' M' U Rw2 U' Rw2 U Rw M' U' R' //SB (12/19)
U' r U' r' U r' D' r U' r' D r // CMLL
U M2' U M U M U // EOLR
M' U M2' U2 M U2 M2' // LSE

In short, your solution wasn't bad at all.


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 7, 2019)

WoowyBaby said:


> U' L2 R2 D' L2 F2 L2 U2 F2 U R2 F2 L' F R B L F2 U B2 L'



(z2) U M' U2 D' R' U R2 D2 // (8) FB
r U r' R' U r U2 r' U' r // (10/18) SB
M2' U F U R U' F' r U R' U' r' // (12/30) OLLCP
U M U2' M U' M2' U2' // (7/37) L6E

NEXT : U2 B2 U2 F2 R2 U L2 D' L2 U2 F2 L B D' B' F L' D2 R2 U'
—


----------



## nedistanman (Dec 19, 2019)

Critique me please and thank you



Pyjam said:


> U2 B2 U2 F2 R2 U L2 D' L2 U2 F2 L B D' B' F L' D2 R2 U'



First Try:
(y') D2 R' u2 B U r B' // (7) FB
r U R' U2 M' U' R2 U2 R U R' U' R // (12/19) SB
R R2 U R' U R U2 R' U2 R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' // (20/39) CMLL idk sune so i 2look
M r' U' M' U2 M U2 M U' M' U2 M' U2 M U' M U2 M' U2 M2 // (19/58) LSE

Second Try:
(y') D2 R' u2 B U r B' // (7) FB
U r U2 M r' U' R U' M U' R U' M2 R' U R // (16/23) SB
U2 R U2 R' U' R U R' U2 R' F R F' // (13/36) CMLL
M' U' M' U2 M U2 M U M' U M2 U M' U2 M' U2 // (16/49) LSE
r2 // (1/50) fix misoriented centers

First Try but if i knew the cmll
(y') D2 R' u2 B U r B' // (7) FB
r U R' U2 M' U' R2 U2 R U R' U' R // (13/20) SB
F R' F' R U2 R U2 r' // (8/28) CMLL
U M U' M U' M' U2 M' U' M2 U' M' U2 M2 U2 M' // (16/44) LSE

Sorry forgot scramble:
NEXT
D U2 L2 F2 L' D2 R B2 U2 R2 F2 R' D2 B' U B' R2 B D2 L' R'


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 19, 2019)

nedistanman said:


> Critique me please and thank you



The only comment I have on your 3rd try is that for the LSE, you may solve UF-UB instead of UR-UL.
It's much simpler in this case: U M U' M' U M2' U M U2 M' U'



> Next: D U2 L2 F2 L' D2 R B2 U2 R2 F2 R' D2 B' U B' R2 B D2 L' R'



(z2) L' B' F2 R U' F // (6) FB
R U' r U M U R U2 r' U' R U2' M' // (13/19) F2L
U2 x' R U R' D R U' R' D' x // (9/28) Solved

NEXT : L2 R2 U' F2 U L2 B2 F2 U' F2 L2 F' R F2 R' U2 F' L R' D'
—


----------



## WoowyBaby (Dec 20, 2019)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : L2 R2 U' F2 U L2 B2 F2 U' F2 L2 F' R F2 R' U2 F' L R' D'
> —



L B D' R2 D2 R' B2 D' // EO FB (8/8)
R U' M2 R' U R U2 R' // SB (8/16)
D' R U' R' D R U R // CMLL (8/24)
M2 U M U2 M' U' M U2 M' U' // LSE (10/34)

Next: U' L R2 F2 R2 U2 B2 D2 R2 D B2 U' F R' B R U' L' R2


----------



## Brest (Dec 20, 2019)

WoowyBaby said:


> Next: U' L R2 F2 R2 U2 B2 D2 R2 D B2 U' F R' B R U' L' R2


x2 y
L F2 u2
U' R' U F2
r' U r U r U' r2
U2 M2' R' U' r
U R U R' U R U2 R2' U' R U' R' U2 R
M U' M' U' M U2 M U2

Next: L R B2 L B2 D2 L2 D' R' B' D2 F' R' B' F2 L' F L2 B


----------



## nedistanman (Dec 20, 2019)

Brest said:


> Next: L R B2 L B2 D2 L2 D' R' B' D2 F' R' B' F2 L' F L2 B


y // inspection
R' U2 M2 F' B2 // fb
M' U R' U M U2 M' R' U' R // sb
U2 F R U R' U' F' // cmll
M2 U' M U2 M U M U M' U2 M U // lse

Next: F' R2 D2 R2 D2 B D2 F' U2 F L2 B2 D B F2 L' F D' U2 L2 F


----------



## Brest (Dec 20, 2019)

nedistanman said:


> Next: F' R2 D2 R2 D2 B D2 F' U2 F L2 B2 D B F2 L' F D' U2 L2 F


y' x'
U' R U' R' F U2
x' y F R2' F2
d L U L'
R' F' U' F U R U R' U2 R
U2 R U2 R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U'

Edit: Sorry Rouxbois, got my threads mixed up!

y2 x'
L' U L' U' F D2
x U' R U R' U' R U R'
U2 R' U R U R' U R' D' R U R' D R2
M' U' M U2 M' U' M'
U' M' U2 M' U M U2 M U'

Next: L2 B' R2 B F L2 R U' F D' B L' D L2 D' L D' L' F R


----------



## nedistanman (Dec 21, 2019)

Brest said:


> Next: L2 B' R2 B F L2 R U' F D' B L' D L2 D' L D' L' F R


D' U2 B' U r B' U' R2 F // fb
U' M' U2 r2 U R U R U2 r U r2 U' r // sb
R' U' R U' R' U2 R U2 R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' // cmll
M' U M' U' M U' M U2 M2 U M' U2 M // lse

I made an attempt at multi-slotting in second block and intuitive eolr in lse.
Also I'll work on CMLL's. I learn a set then the next day I drill it. So far I have O, H, Pi, and U.

Next:
U2 F L' R2 D' L2 D B2 D R2 U B2 F2 R2 B' D' L D2 F L2 D


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 21, 2019)

nedistanman said:


> U2 F L' R2 D' L2 D B2 D R2 U B2 F2 R2 B' D' L D2 F L2 D



y D' R' B' U R L2 B U R2 D2 U' R' // (12) FB + square (with EO)
M2' U R' U R U2 M2' R' U2 R // (10/22) F2L
U M F' r U R' U2 L' U2 L // (10/32) COLL AS
M' U' M2' U' M2' U' M' U2' M2' // (9/41) Z-Perm

NEXT : R2 F2 D U2 L2 U' F2 D' L2 R2 F2 L' B' R2 D' F' L2 U' B2 D2 B2
—


----------



## irontwig (Dec 21, 2019)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : R2 F2 D U2 L2 U' F2 D' L2 R2 F2 L' B' R2 D' F' L2 U' B2 D2 B2



R' F U' L2 R U // FB
F' R' L2 D L' R' U' B' U B U L' //SB+CMLL
B' R L' D' R L' //EO
F L2 R2 B' //L&R
F2 L R' D2 //M

Next: F' R2 D2 F2 U2 F D2 B U2 F' R U2 L' D2 B2 F R D' B F'


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 21, 2019)

irontwig said:


> F' R2 D2 F2 U2 F D2 B U2 F' R U2 L' D2 B2 F R D' B F'



z2 U L' B2 U' D r D // (7) FB
R U2 R U R' U2 r M2' U' r U2 r' // (12/19) SB
U2 L' U2 L U2 r U' r' F // (9/28) CMLL
M2' U M' U M U2' M2' U' M2' U2' // (10/38) LSE

y2 x U2 R U r' D' M U' r F' // (9) FB
r' U' r U' R U r U2' M2' U' // (10/19) SB
x' U2 L' U' L U' L' // (6/25) CMLL
M U' M' U2' M2' U M U2' M U' // (10/35) LSE

NEXT : D' B2 U R2 L' B2 D B' U F' U2 D2 R D2 L B2 R D2 B2 R D
—


----------



## WoowyBaby (Dec 21, 2019)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : D' B2 U R2 L' B2 D B' U F' U2 D2 R D2 L B2 R D2 B2 R D —


(y2)
E2 f M f2 D' f // FB (6)
r U' r' U' R' r2 U' R' r2 U2 R U R2 // SB (19)
R' F U2 F' R F R' U2 R F' // CMLL (29)
U2 M' U' M' U' M' U2 M U M U2 M U // LSE (42)

Next: R' B R U L2 B2 L2 B2 D' U F2 R2 U2 L B D U L2 B2 D'


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 21, 2019)

WoowyBaby said:


> R' B R U L2 B2 L2 B2 D' U F2 R2 U2 L B D U L2 B2 D'



z2 y E U2 R B' r2' R U F' // (8) FB
M U2 r U R' U2 r' U' r // (9/17) SB
U2 R U R' U' R' F R F' // (9/26) CMLL
U' M2' U' M' U' M' U' M' U M2' U M // (12/38) LSE

NEXT : B2 U2 R B2 L2 F2 R2 U2 R U2 L' D' F L R U F' U R' F
—


----------



## nedistanman (Dec 22, 2019)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : B2 U2 R B2 L2 F2 R2 U2 R U2 L' D' F L R U F' U R' F



z' y2
r R2 U B u // fb
U2 M2 r U r2 U2 r U r' U' r // sb
F (R U R' U')3 F' // cmll
M' U' M U M2 U' M U2 M' U2 M2 U2 M' // lse
// 43 stm

NEXT: B L' D2 F' R2 D2 R2 U2 F R2 U2 B U2 F2 D L2 R' D L R D2


----------



## irontwig (Dec 22, 2019)

F R' L2 U //Square
L2 U2 F' R' F2 U' //FB+Square
L2 U' B2 L2 F' L B' L' F L2 B U //SB+CMLL+EO (lol)
M B2 M' B M2 B' M B2 R' L' //LSE

Next: L2 B2 L2 R2 D2 U' B2 U' R2 U' L' F' U F2 L D2 F L R B


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 22, 2019)

irontwig said:


> L2 B2 L2 R2 D2 U' B2 U' R2 U' L' F' U F2 L D2 F L R B



y U F' M' U R2 F' B2 // (7) FB
R' U R U R U r' // (7/14) F2L
R' F' U' F U' R U R' U R // (10/24) CMLL
U' M' U M' U2 M U M2' U M' U2' // (11/35) LSE

NEXT : D2 F D' R' U' R U2 R B' L D2 F2 L2 U2 F' B2 L2 B' U2 R2
—


----------



## narusite (Dec 30, 2019)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : D2 F D' R' U' R U2 R B' L D2 F2 L2 U2 F' B2 L2 B' U2 R2




```
yx'//inspection
R' S Rw2 u Rw2 u //FB (6/6)
U R U Rw' U' R U R2 U' R2 U' R U Rw' U' Rw //SB (16/22)
F RUR'U' F' //CMLL (6/28)
U2 M U M //step4a (4/32)
U' M2 U //step 4b (3/35)
M U2 M' U2 //step 4c (4/39)
```
45h, 54q, 39s, 41e

NEXT: F B' R' D L' B L2 B D F2 R2 B' R2 U2 B2 L2 U2 R2 F R2


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 30, 2019)

narusite said:


> F B' R' D L' B L2 B D F2 R2 B' R2 U2 B2 L2 U2 R2 F R2



y r2 F U F2 D2 R F2 l2 // (8) FB
U' r U2 R2 U2 R U r U2 r' U' r // (12/20) SB
U M2 // Edge control
U R' F' r U r U' r' F M' // (12/32) CMLL + EO
U' M' U2 M' U M2' U // (7/39) LSE

NEXT : U2 L2 R U2 B2 F2 R B2 F2 R2 U2 B L2 U2 L' U' B' L2 B2 F' D2
—


----------



## nedistanman (Dec 31, 2019)

> U2 L2 R U2 B2 F2 R B2 F2 R2 U2 B L2 U2 L' U' B' L2 B2 F' D2



z2 y'
U F' U F' U R B' // fb
U' R U2 R U' R' U M2 R' U R // sb
U2 R2 F U' F U F2 R2 U' R' F R // cmll
U M U' M' U2 M U2 M' U M' U2 M // lse

Can't seem to get sub-40 movecount... Can you guys help point out any huge inefficiencies in my solve?

Next: D F' U' D R F' D L B R2 U R2 L2 U2 F2 L2 B2 U F2


----------



## narusite (Dec 31, 2019)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : U2 L2 R U2 B2 F2 R B2 F2 R2 U2 B L2 U2 L' U' B' L2 B2 F' D2




```
yx'//inspection
B Rw2 F' U' M' U R B' // FB - 8
M' U2 Rw' U R U Rw M2 U' Rw' //SB - 10/18
U2 RUR'U' R'FRF' //CMLL1 - 9/27
U R'UL' U2 RU'R' U2 RL //CMLL2 - 11/38
U' M' U' M //arrow - 4/42
U2 M U M //step 4a - 4/46
U M' U2 M //step 4b - 4/50
U' M2 //step 4c 2/52
```

62h, 73q, 52s, 54e

Next: B2 D U R2 F2 U' B2 F2 D2 F2 U' L' U R2 F2 D2 B' L' F' L2 D'


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 31, 2019)

narusite said:


> B2 D U R2 F2 U' B2 F2 D2 F2 U' L' U R2 F2 D2 B' L' F' L2 D'



z2 M2' B u F U' R2 B' // (7) FB
r' U' R2 r' U' M' U' R2 U' r' // (10/17) SB
F U' R2 D R' U' R D' R2' U F' // (11/28) CMLL
M U2' M' U' M' U M2' U' M' // (9/37) LSE

NEXT : U' R U2 D B U' B2 U F U2 L F2 R' B2 L U2 D2 R' D2 R2
—


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 31, 2019)

nedistanman said:


> Can't seem to get sub-40 movecount... Can you guys help point out any huge inefficiencies in my solve?



I'll try to help you.

1. Don't be impressed. Sub-40 STM here doesn't mean sub-40 speedsolve, not at all.

2. Optimize your FB and try to solve the DR edge in the same time, or put it in a good place.

3. During SB, play with the wide moves to influence the edge orientation for the next step.

4. Know how your CMLL algs orient the edges, and try different algs (OLLCP) to either solve the orientation, or get 4 bad edges, or get a better permutation. It's a good occasion to discover and learn some interesting and easy OLLCP alg.

5. During LSE, don't necessarily try to solve UR and UL first. UF and UB are good too, even DF and DB (like in the example above).

Hope this help and you'll get better result in the game.


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 31, 2019)

nedistanman said:


> Can't seem to get sub-40 movecount... Can you guys help point out any huge inefficiencies in my solve?



Here's what I can do with your last solve.
During SB, I've changed R' by r', and not only the SB is shorter but in result there are 2 bad edges instead of 6.
Then I put the bad edges in the best position with M2' which is cancelled with the first move of CMLL (R2').

z2 y' U F' U F' U R B' // fb 
U' R U2 R U' r' U r' U R // SB, only 2 bad edges 
U2 r2' // put the bad edges in good position
F U' F U F2 R2 U' R' F R // CMLL + EO (1 move cancelled with the previous step)
M U2 M' U M2' U2' M U2 M' // LSE


----------



## narusite (Jan 2, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : U' R U2 D B U' B2 U F U2 L F2 R' B2 L U2 D2 R' D2 R2




```
y' x2
D2 U' M B M F2 R' U R' F //FB 10
U' R2 Rw U Rw U' Rw U2 Rw U' R' //SB 11-21
F (RUR'U')3 F' //CMLL1 14-35
M' U M' U' //arrow 4-39
M U M U'//step 4a+b 4-43
M U2 M U2 //step 4c 4-47
```
55h, 61q, 47s, 49e
Next: U2 R2 F' D2 L2 F2 L2 R2 D' F2 L2 D R2 L' D R F U' F2 U2


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Jan 2, 2020)

D U2 R’ F R r B’ //First Block (7/7)
U2 R M U2 M2 r’ U’ r U’ M R U’ R’ //Second Block & CMLL skip (13/20)
M’ U’ M U’ M’ U’ M2 U’ M’ U2 M U2 //LSE (12/32)
Nice CMLL skip. Would have looked for better but you can’t beat a CMLL skip.

EDIT: next scramble: F2 R' F2 L2 B2 F2 L B2 D2 U2 L F' R' D' L2 U R D' B' F' D2


----------



## narusite (Jan 3, 2020)

ImmolatedMarmoset said:


> Next scramble: F2 R' F2 L2 B2 F2 L B2 D2 U2 L F' R' D' L2 U R D' B' F' D2




```
y x//inspection
U' R2 B2 F' D' //FB - 5
R' U' M2 U R2 M2 R' U' M' U' R //SB 11-16
U2 F RUR'U' F' //CMLL1 7-23
U R'UL' U2 RU'R' U2 RL //CMLL2 11-34
M' U M' U //arrow 4-38
M U M //step 4a 3-41
U M' U2 M' U' M2 U //4b 7-48
M2 U2 M U2 M' //4c 5-53
```

66h, 83q, 53s, 55e

Pretty happy with my F2B, but if you have advices, (for all my solves), do not hesitate.

Next: L2 B2 F2 U R2 B2 D2 U L2 F2 U2 B' D' B2 U' B' R' D' U' B


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 5, 2020)

narusite said:


> L2 B2 F2 U R2 B2 D2 U L2 F2 U2 B' D' B2 U' B' R' D' U' B



(y2) U R' F' L D' r2 B2 // (7) FB
r' U R2 U' R2 U2 M2' U' R2 U2 r2 // (11/18) SB
U R' F' U' F U' r U R' U r // (11/29) CMLL
U' M' U' M U2 M' // (6/35) LSE

NEXT : U' F2 D' R2 U2 L2 U F2 R2 U2 L2 B' R D B2 L' B2 U' L F R2
—


----------



## narusite (Jan 6, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> U' F2 D' R2 U2 L2 U F2 R2 U2 L2 B' R D B2 L' B2 U' L F R2




```
yx //inspection
R2 U2 S' U' R' U2 F' //FB 7
U' Rw' U' R U R U' M' U' M Rw' U' Rw //SB 13 - 20
U F RUR'U' F' //CMLL 7-27
M U' M' U2 M U M' //4a 7/34
U' M' U2 M' U' M2 U' //4b 7/41
E2 M E2 M' //4c 4/45
```
59h, 70q, 45s, 47e

Next: D' L2 R2 D' L2 D B2 D' B2 L2 F2 R2 B' U2 L' U R U2 R' U' R'


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 7, 2020)

narusite said:


> D' L2 R2 D' L2 D B2 D' B2 L2 F2 R2 B' U2 L' U R U2 R' U' R'



y' x' F D' M' R2 D' R' // (6) F2B -2e
U' M F M2' R' F' r U2 r U2' R' // (11/17) F2B + CMLL
U M U M U2' M U M U M // (10/27) LSE

NEXT : B2 D2 F2 U L2 U R2 F2 D' F2 D2 L U R2 B2 R B' U R' B U2
—


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 13, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> B2 D2 F2 U L2 U R2 F2 D' F2 D2 L U R2 B2 R B' U R' B U2



(x' y) L B' E' F' f2 D' // (6) FB
U M U R2 U' R' U' R U2 // (9/15) SB
R2 U' R U' r' U2 r // (7/22) CMLL
U M' U2' M U2' M' U' M2' U2' M U // (11/33) LSE

(x2) S2 U' F' E2 R' u2 // (6) FB
R U' R2' r U r' U M U2 r' U r' U' R U' R U' R' // (18/24) SB + CP
U2 M U2 M' U M' U M2' // (8/32) LSE

(x2) S2 U' F' E2 R' u2 // (6) Left
r U r2' U M U r2 // (7/13) EO-stripe
U2 R2 U R U2 R U' R' U2 R2 U2 R' // (12/25) Right
U' L U2 L' U' L U' L' // (8/33) LL

NEXT : D2 B D2 R2 F R2 B' F2 R2 U2 F U' B L2 B D' F' L' B2 F R'
—


----------



## narusite (Jan 14, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : D2 B D2 R2 F R2 B' F2 R2 U2 F U' B L2 B D' F' L' B2 F R'



Green white FB

```
y'
S'M'S E2 B E' //FB 6
U2 R2 U Rw' U' Rw' U R2 U' M' U' R M U R' // SB 15-21
r U' r2' D' r U' r' D r2 U r' //CMLL 11-32
U2 M' U M' U M2 U M' U2 M' U' M' U2 M' U2 //LSE 15-47
```

Next: R U2 F' D' F2 D B' D2 L2 B2 D2 R' U2 F2 L' U2 R D2 L' D


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 15, 2020)

narusite said:


> R U2 F' D' F2 D B' D2 L2 B2 D2 R' U2 F2 L' U2 R D2 L' D



y D' R' U' R2 U' M' F2 D' // (8) FB
M U' r' U r' U2 r U2 R U r' // (11/19) SB
F U R2 D R' U' R D' R2' F' // (10/29) CMLL
U M' U' M U M U2' M' // (8/37) LSE

NEXT : D B' L2 B' U2 B' U' R2 B L2 D2 L F2 R F2 U2 L D2 L U2
—


----------



## WolfX (Jan 15, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> y D' R' U' R2 U' M' F2 D' // (8) FB
> M U' r' U r' U2 r U2 R U r' // (11/19) SB
> F U R2 D R' U' R D' R2' F' // (10/29) CMLL
> U M' U' M U M U2' M' // (8/37) LSE
> ...


Hey. I was just seeing your own solution and I come with the following simple question: Why did you start the second block with the M move since you can build the second block exact the same way without doing an extra move? Also I liked what you did with the first block.


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 15, 2020)

Its not something one can do in a speedsolve. It's an optimization. I added it to get a better LSE case. Remove it and it's not that nice.


----------



## WolfX (Jan 20, 2020)

U R F2 D B U R B2 F2 L' R2 U R' L D L2 F U2 B U2


I was trying to set up my first block in inspection but I was struggling to find a fast way to build the FB. Usually the FB takes about 7 or 8 moves. I would like someone to demonstrate their own solution not only for the first block but all the other steps along.


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 20, 2020)

WolfX said:


> U R F2 D B U R B2 F2 L' R2 U R' L D L2 F U2 B U2



y2 x R D r D // square
R U2 B // FB + DR in good position
R r F R' F' R // square + white bleu orange in good orientation
U' M' R' U R // SB
U' R' U2 R' D' R U2 R' D R2 // CMLL
U' M U M U' // avoiding dots
M' U2 M2 U2 M' U // LSE

(y2) M2' U F R D U2 r R F' // (9) FB
U2 r U2 r U' r' U r' U r' U' R // (12/21) F2L
R U2' R' U' R U' R' // Anti-sune
U' R U R' U R U2' R' U' // (16/37) Sune

y x' R' D' r' B2 R2 U R' D' // FB
R2 U' M' U' R U R2 U M2' R' U' r // SB
R2' F2 r U r' F2 R F' R // OLLCP
M U2 M U M' U2 M U' M2' U // LSE

ZZ : 

z2 F' L D' L B' // EO+line
R U2 R U L U R' U R2 U' L2 // left block
U R2 U2 R U2 R' U R2 // F2L -1 edge
U R' F' R U R U' R' F // F2L
L' U2 L U L' U L U' // LL


----------



## narusite (Jan 20, 2020)

WolfX said:


> U R F2 D B U R B2 F2 L' R2 U R' L D L2 F U2 B U2


I'm clearly not an expert, and I still do unlimited inspection, so… 
First, I rotate the cube (with y), to see if I see pairs. So first, I see green-orange attached to green center, then 3 red attached to red center, and blue-white attached to blue.
For green-orange, the orange-yellow edge is attached to the green-orange, and even if D2 S2 quickly makes a pair, since it's attached to green-orange, I pass. 
Matching the green-white with green-white-orange seems tedious, too, so I go to red.
Since it's a little bit overcrowded, I check the blue-white first, but the pieces for the pair (blue-red/blue-red-white and blue-orange/blue-orange-white) are adjacents, so I come back to red.

Again, red-blue and red-blue-white are next to each other, same with red-white and red-green-white, so I check with red-yellow.

With red-yellow, I see that R F' R2 F can make/insert the red-blue pair easily, and U' M U M2 B for the red-green pair.
Playing a little bit more I came up with:
x2y2 //
R F' R2 F B u' F' u R' U' M F //FB 8
M R U R2 U2 R' M' U' Rw //SB 9-17

Since orange-blue was already in place, I use that as a "dr edge", and make the pair with M, and insert with RUR2.


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 21, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> D B' L2 B' U2 B' U' R2 B L2 D2 L F2 R F2 U2 L D2 L U2



(z2) U R2 B D' U2 R2 u' R2 u // (9) FB
R' U r2 U' M2' U R' U2 R // (9/18) SB
F R U' R' U' R U2 R' U' F' // (10/28) CMLL
U' M U2' M U' M U' M U // (9/37) LSE

(z2) U R2 B D' U2 R U' R E R2 u // (11) FB
U R2 U' r' U' r U2 M2' R' U2 R M2' // (12/23) F2L
U r U' r U2' R' F R U2' r2' F // (11/34) ZBLL

NEXT : L2 B2 F' R2 U2 B L2 R2 D2 B2 F' D' R2 U' F D' R' U L F'
—


----------



## WoowyBaby (Jan 22, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : L2 B2 F' R2 U2 B L2 R2 D2 B2 F' D' R2 U' F D' R' U L F'


(x2)
f D' f' L' D2 B' // FB (6/6)
F2 R F r2 U R F2 // DR (7/13)
U' R2 U2 F2 U' F2 D R2 D' // SB (9/22)
U' M' u2 M' u2 U' // LSE (6/28)

Next: B R U' R' B2 R' B2 D2 F R' B2 R' B2 D2 R' F2 D2 L2 F2 L' F2


----------



## narusite (Jan 22, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> Next: B R U' R' B2 R' B2 D2 F R' B2 R' B2 D2 R' F2 D2 L2 F2 L' F2



Orange-white FB

```
xy
F' U' S' R' E2 R' E' //FB 7
Rw2 R' U' M2 U' R U2 R U M2 U2 Rw' U Rw //SB 14-21
U2 R' U' R U' R' U2 R //CMLL 8-29
M U' M' U2 M' U M' U M U2 M' U M2 U' M U2 M' U2 //LSE 16-47
```


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 22, 2020)

Next is missing.



WoowyBaby said:


> B R U' R' B2 R' B2 D2 F R' B2 R' B2 D2 R' F2 D2 L2 F2 L' F2



(z2) L' F' U2 R' L2 D F' U x // (8) FB
U r2 U2 M2 U R2 U r // (8/16) SB
U' R2' D' R U2 R' D R U2 R // (10/26) CMLL
U' M' U' M' U // (4/30) LSE

NEXT : R2 U' D' B' L2 F2 U' F D R2 F2 U2 R B2 D2 B2 L B2 R
—


----------



## rouxisbetterthancfop (Jan 23, 2020)

Scramble: R2 U' D' B' L2 F2 U' F D R2 F2 U2 R B2 D2 B2 L B2 R
F' B' U' L2 U F x' //FB
U' R U2 R U M' U' R U2 R' U' M U R' U2 R //SB
U' R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' //CMLL
M' U2 M U M U' M2 U M' U2 M' U M2 U2 M2 //LSE

Edit 1: Fixed LSE and added link.

Next: B' D' L2 D L2 B2 U R2 U2 B2 R2 B2 D' F' U2 L' D F R' U


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 23, 2020)

There's something wrong with your LSE.



rouxisbetterthancfop said:


> B' D' L2 D L2 B2 U R2 U2 B2 R2 B2 D' F' U2 L' D F R' U



U' R' u M' B // (5) FB
M r' U' r U r M' U' r U R2 U2 r // (13/18) SB
U2 R U R' U' R' F R F' // (9/27) CMLL
M' U M' U M U M' U M U2 M // (11/38) LSE

NEXT : U2 L2 U' R2 B2 D2 F2 U L2 R2 U' F' L2 B' D L' D' U L D' U
—


----------



## rouxisbetterthancfop (Jan 24, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> There's something wrong with your LSE.
> —


ik. i dont know EOLR yet (probrably should work on that before CMLL.)


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 24, 2020)

I was not clear. There's a mistake in the end of the sequence. It does not solve the cube. Nothing important, btw.


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 24, 2020)

rouxisbetterthancfop said:


> probrably should work on that before CMLL



CMLL before EOLR.
A large part of the CMLLs are OLLs or COLLs.


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 28, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> U2 L2 U' R2 B2 D2 F2 U L2 R2 U' F' L2 B' D L' D' U L D' U



Monster Roux:

x2 L' F' E B2 L' u // (6) Left block
R' U r U' R2 // (5/11) Square + pair
U2 r' U' r2 D r' U' r D' r2' U' R // (12/23)Right block + CP
U' M U M2' U' r' R' // (7/30) Solved

Leor:

x2 L' F' E B2 L' u // (6) 1x2x3 block
r U2 R2 U M' U' R U' r2 // (9/15) 2x2x3 block + EO
U2 R U2 R' U R U' R U R' // (10/25) 2x3x3 block
M' U' r U2' R' F R U2 r2' F R // (11/36) 3x3x3 block

NEXT : F D2 F B U L' F U' R L2 U2 B' R2 F U2 L2 F2 L2 B U2
—


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 29, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> F D2 F B U L' F U' R L2 U2 B' R2 F U2 L2 F2 L2 B U2



(z' y) u' r2 E (x) // (3) FB
U2 M' U' r2' U R U2 R' U r // (10/13) SB
U R' F2 R U2 R U2' R' F2 U' R U' R' // (13/26) COLL
U' M' U2' M U' M2' U // (7/33) LSE

NEXT : U2 L2 U2 B U2 B2 D2 U2 B' U2 F D' L' D U' L' B R2 U2 B'
—


----------



## narusite (Feb 7, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : U2 L2 U2 B U2 B2 D2 U2 B' U2 F D' L' D U' L' B R2 U2 B'



y' M U2 F' B2 U Rw B' //FB 7
R U2 M2 U R2 U2 Rw U R' U' R' U2 R U Rw' //SB 15-22
R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 //CMLL 13-35
M' U M' U' M U' M U M' U2 M' U2 //LSE 12-47


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 7, 2020)

For the purpose of this game, there's nothing wrong in doing the F2B at the same times. Plus, the CMLL is a lot more sympathetic.
However, providing a new scramble is strictly mandatory!


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 7, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> U2 L2 U2 B U2 B2 D2 U2 B' U2 F D' L' D U' L' B R2 U2 B'



(x2) D L' U F' D R' D R B M' U' // (11) F2B
(x) U2 L U2 r U' r' F // (7/18)
M' U M U' M' U M2 U2 M' U M2 U' // (12/30) LSE

NEXT : D' B' R2 D L2 U D' L' D F D2 L2 B' R2 F U2 L2 B' L2 U2
—


----------



## Foreright (Feb 10, 2020)

First attempt at this:

z2
L2 B2 F' D R D U2' B // FB [8/8]
R2 U' R' U2 r2' U2' M2' r U r' // SB [10/18]
U l' U' L U l F' L' F // CMLL [9/27]
U M' U' M U2' M U2' M // LSE [8/35]

NEXT : L2 U F2 U' F2 R2 D' U L2 F2 U R B' F2 D' F D' U B R' D' U


----------



## narusite (Feb 10, 2020)

Foreright said:


> L2 U F2 U' F2 R2 D' U L2 F2 U R B' F2 D' F D' U B R' D' U



y
Rw U Rw2 S' Rw2 U B' //FB+pair 7 
Rw' U' Rw' U' M2 U R' U Rw' U2 M' Rw U R' //SB 14-21 
U F (RUR'U')2 F' //CMLL 11-32 
M U' M U2 M U' M2 U M U2 M' U2 M' //LSE 13-45

Next: L2 U2 R2 F2 D L2 B2 F2 U' L2 R2 B' D U' F U2 B2 L' D' L' 



Pyjam said:


> For the purpose of this game, there's nothing wrong in doing the F2B at the same times. Plus, the CMLL is a lot more sympathetic.
> However, providing a new scramble is strictly mandatory!


Yeah… I really suck at that sorry >_< 
I'll try to first add the next scramble, then my "solution".


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 10, 2020)

narusite said:


> L2 U2 R2 F2 D L2 B2 F2 U' L2 R2 B' D U' F U2 B2 L' D' L'



Weird scramble!

(x2) D' F R2 B' // (4) FB
U F R' D R2 D' F' R2 M U M' U R' U2 R // (15/19) SB + CO
U' R' F R F' R U2' r' U r U2' r' // (12/31) CMLL
U2' M U2' M2' U2' // (5/36) LSE

NEXT : R2 B' U2 L2 F2 U2 R2 B2 D2 F R2 D' L2 B R' F2 D' L2 F' L' U'
—


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 15, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> R2 B' U2 L2 F2 U2 R2 B2 D2 F R2 D' L2 B R' F2 D' L2 F' L' U'



(z2 x') D U R M2' U' F2 R2 B' // (8) FB
U' M' U' r' U2 r2 U M2' U r // (10/18) SB
U R U R' U' R' F R F' // (9/27) CMLL
M' U2' M U' M' U' M U' M2' // (9/36) LSE

NEXT : L2 U2 B2 F' U2 B R2 F L B2 D B R2 F R' U' L B' F'
—


----------



## WoowyBaby (Feb 16, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : L2 U2 B2 F' U2 B R2 F L B2 D B R2 F R' U' L B' F'



(y') R2 F2 R U R' U2 x U' l' // (8) FB
y' M2 U' r2 U' R' F' U' F R // (9/17) SB
U' R U' R' U2 R // (6/23) CMLL
U M' U' M' U M U M U M2 U2 // (11/34) LSE

NEXT: D' U2 R2 B2 R' B2 R' D2 B2 L D2 R D B D B' D U B' F'
—


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 16, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> D' U2 R2 B2 R' B2 R' D2 B2 L D2 R D B D B' D U B' F'



(z2) u R E R F R2' U F2 R F' // (10) FB + square
R M U2 r U' // (5/15) SB
r2' U L U' R U l' // (7/22) CMLL
U M' U' M U2 M' U M U2 M // (10/32) LSE

NEXT : F' D2 U2 B' L2 B' U2 B2 U2 L2 F U' F R' B U2 L' F' D' R2 D2
—


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 20, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> F' D2 U2 B' L2 B' U2 B2 U2 L2 F U' F R' B U2 L' F' D' R2 D2



(y) R' u' r' S' u2 // (5) FB
r' U' r' U r' U' r U R' U' r // (11/16) SB
// CMLL-skip
U2' M U' M' U' M U M2' U2' M // (10/26) LSE

NEXT : F L2 D2 F2 L2 B' D2 B' U2 R2 F2 R' D2 B U L' F' U' R U B
—


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 24, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> F L2 D2 F2 L2 B' D2 B' U2 R2 F2 R' D2 B U L' F' U' R U B



(y) U' R2 F u U2 R2 u' // (7) FB
(R U M U r' U2 R') (U M2' U r' U r) // (13/20) SB
U' R2 D R' U2 R D' r' U2 r' // (10/30) CMLL
U2' M' U M2' U2' M // (6/36) LSE

F E' R u' // (4) FB
r' U r M' U2 R2 U' r' U' R' U R // (12/16) SB
U' M U' // (3/19) F2L + OLL
x L2 U2 L' U' L U2 R' U L' U2 // (10/29) PLL J

NEXT : R2 F2 D F B R F U D' F' U2 D2 B' D2 F R2 F' B D2
—


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 26, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> R2 F2 D F B R F U D' F' U2 D2 B' D2 F R2 F' B D2



F E' R u' // (4) FB
r' U r M' U2 R2 U' r' U2 R' U2 R // (12/16) SB
U L' U2 L U2 r U' r' F // (9/25) CMLL
M U M U2 M2' u M D2' M' u // (10/35) LSE

NEXT : L2 U2 L2 D2 B D2 R2 F2 R2 F D2 U' R' F L U' F' D U B' U2
—


----------



## Pyjam (Mar 3, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> L2 U2 L2 D2 B D2 R2 F2 R2 F D2 U' R' F L U' F' D U B' U2



(y2 x') U2 F2 R D U2 r2 F' // (7) FB
R' U' R' U' r R2 U' R' U2 r' U' r // (12/19) SB
M' U2 M // (3/22) Setup for EO
R U R' U' R' F R F' // (8/30) CMLL + EO
M' D2 M E2 // (4/34) L3E

(y2 x') U2 F2 R D U2 M2' F' // (7) FB
R r U2 F R2 F' R U R' // (9/16) SB
(M2' U') (F R U' R' U' R U R' U R U' R' F') (U M2') // (17/33) CMLL + EO + LSE

NEXT : F' D2 L2 R2 B' L2 B' R2 F' D2 B U L D' B R U' B F U B2
—


----------



## nedistanman (Mar 22, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> F' D2 L2 R2 B' L2 B' R2 F' D2 B U L D' B R U' B F U B2



x M U2 R F' U B R2 F2 // fb (8/8)
U R' U R' U R' U R U2 M2 // sb (10/18)
U' r' D' r U' r' D r // cmll (8/26)
U2 M' U' M U' M' U' M' U2 M2 U M' U2 M U2 M2 U2 // lse (17/43)

NEXT: U' F' R2 B U2 L2 B2 D2 B U2 R D' U' L' D2 U' L D R


----------



## ProStar (Jun 6, 2020)

nedistanman said:


> NEXT: U' F' R2 B U2 L2 B2 D2 B U2 R D' U' L' D2 U' L D R



/* Scramble */
U' F' R2 B U2 L2 B2 D2 B U2 R D' U' L' D2 U' L D R

/* Solve */
x2 M' B2 R2 D B2 L' S U S' L' U' L M2 U2 R' U R M2 l' U' l // F2B

r' U r U2 R2 F R F' R // CMLL

U M2 U M' U M U M' // EO

U' M' U2 M U2 M2 U' M' // UFUB

U2 M' U' // Solved

// View at alg.cubing.net

lol I'm awful at Roux


NEXT: R U' F2 R2 D' F2 U R2 D R2 U B2 L' B2 D2 R' U B L2 F


----------



## Micah Morrison (Jun 6, 2020)

ok, let's see if I can solve a cube with roux

scramble: R U' F2 R2 D' F2 U R2 D R2 U B2 L' B2 D2 R' U B L2 F

z2 R2 U' R' D' U F U' M2 U2 L U L' // First Block

r' U' R2 U' M2 U2 R' U' R r U r' U' M' r U r' // 2nd block

U R U2 R' U2 R' F R F' // CMLL

M U M' U' M U2 M U' M2 U M U2 M' U2 M' U2 M U2// LSE

57 STM, cause I'm so bad

NEXT: F' R L2 D2 F U2 L2 D2 F D2 B R2 D2 F2 R' F L F' R D' R


----------



## ProStar (Jun 6, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> NEXT: F' R L2 D2 F U2 L2 D2 F D2 B R2 D2 F2 R' F L F' R D' R



/* Scramble */
F' R L2 D2 F U2 L2 D2 F D2 B R2 D2 F2 R' F L F' R D' R

/* Solve */
x2 y // Inspection (0)

F' U' L B U2 B2 // FB (6)

M U' M' U2 R2 U F' U F R' U' R U2 R' U' R // SB (16, 22)

U R' U' R U' R' U R' F R F' U R // CMLL (13, 35)

U M U2 M U2 M2 // F2L (6, 41)

U R U R' U' M' U R U' r' // ELL (10, 51)

// View at alg.cubing.net

Man I'm getting even worse. That wasn't really even Roux


NEXT: F2 D L2 D F' U R D B R' F2 B2 R' D2 F2 L' D2 L' F2 L


----------



## teri2769 (Jun 9, 2020)

ProStar said:


> NEXT: F2 D L2 D F' U R D B R' F2 B2 R' D2 F2 L' D2 L' F2 L



x y
R' U2 M F R2 U' B // first block
r U' R U M' U R // second block square
U' R2 U' R2 D' r U r' D R2 U R' // conjugated cmll
M2 U R' M2 U' M' U2 M' U2 M' U' M' U' M2 U2 // L7E

next: D' L F2 U B2 L D2 B R2 B2 L2 U' F2 U R2 D2 R2 F2 U' L2 R


----------



## Etotheipi (Jun 9, 2020)

teri2769 said:


> next: D' L F2 U B2 L D2 B R2 B2 L2 U' F2 U R2 D2 R2 F2 U' L2 R


x //Inspec
M2 F r' U r2 B //FB
M U R2 U R U' r' U2 M' U' r' // SB
L' U' L U L F' L' F // CMLL
M2 U M' U M' U' M' U2 M' U' M U2 M // LSE
38 STM
Next: F2 L' B' R' D2 B2 U2 F2 L B2 L' D2 L2 R2 D L' B' D' B2 D U


----------



## teri2769 (Jun 10, 2020)

Etotheipi said:


> Next: F2 L' B' R' D2 B2 U2 F2 L B2 L' D2 L2 R2 D L' B' D' B2 D U



y x'
U' M2 F' R2 U R2 B'// fb 
r U r' U R // sbsq
U2 R // conjugation
U2 F R' F R F2' r' F r U' r' F2 r // cmll
U2 r' U M U' M2 // undo conjugation + eolr
R U M U2 M' U R' U2 // conjugated 4c

next: F U' F2 D' B U R' F' L D' R' U' L U B' D2 R' F U2 D2


----------



## mukerflap (Jun 10, 2020)

teri2769 said:


> y x'
> U' M2 F' R2 U R2 B'// fb
> r U r' U R // sbsq
> U2 R // conjugation
> ...


no thats literally a superflip with e slice edges swapped


----------



## Micah Morrison (Jun 10, 2020)

Can I maybe get sub-45 moves with Roux?

F U' F2 D' B U R' F' L D' R' U' L U B' D2 R' F U2 D2

z2 L' F' D' F' U B U R' U' L' U' L // fb

U2 r' U R' U' R' U' R U2 R U' R' U2 R U' R' // sb

U' R U R' U R U L' U R' U' L // CMLL

M2 U' M U2 M U2 M U' M2 U' M' U2 M2 U2 M' // LSE

55 STM. Yeah, I'm more of a CFOP guy.

NEXT: 
L2 U' L2 B2 D2 U L2 U2 B' L' F2 U' R2 U2 F D2 L' F'


----------



## HaHaHaHeeHeeHee (Jun 10, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> L2 U' L2 B2 D2 U L2 U2 B' L' F2 U' R2 U2 F D2 L' F'


ok my movecounts are garbage since I use 2 look cmll and my blocks arent that good either but here it is

inspection- z2
fb - U' F2 U r' D' R U' R' U' R' U2 B 12/12
sb - U' r U R2 U' R U R' U' M' R' U r 13/25
oof here comes cmll
U R U R' U' R' F R F'- ocll 9/34
R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' - t perm 14/48
lse - U' M' U M U' M' U M' U' M2 U M2 U' M U2 M' U2 17/65


bruh fb and cmll were rlly bad
can someone ciritique these solves as well thanks

ouch i just looked up the cmll alg and then did it with that and i dropped 10 moves
U2 F R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F2- 12/37
M' U M' U2 M' U M' U2 M' U2 M U' M2 U' M2 U2 M2 U2 18/55

Next: D2 U2 R' U2 L D2 R U2 L2 U2 L' B2 F U2 R2 U' R D L' R2 B


----------



## teri2769 (Jun 10, 2020)

HaHaHaHeeHeeHee said:


> Next: D2 U2 R' U2 L D2 R U2 L2 U2 L' B2 F U2 R2 U' R D L' R2 B



y' z
S2 U2 R u' U2 R' U2 F' // fb
U R U R' U' R2 U2 R2 U' R U' R' U R U' r' // sbsq cancelled into conjugated cmll
U' M' U M U R U M2 U' R' // l7e
34

next: B D' L' B2 R2 U2 R2 F2 R2 B2 D F2 U2 L F L' R U B2 F'


----------



## narusite (Jun 29, 2020)

teri2769 said:


> next: B D' L' B2 R2 U2 R2 F2 R2 B2 D F2 U2 L F L' R U B2 F'



Lucky LSE (acn) 

z2
R' D2 R2 D' R2 U2 B' //FB 7
R U2 M U2 r U r' U2 R' M2 U' r //SB 12-19
R U R' U R U' R' U R U2 R' //CMLL 11-30
M U M2 U M' //LSE 5-35

Next: D' F2 R2 F2 U' L2 U2 F2 D' B2 D' F2 B U' L2 R U R F' U' R2


----------



## TardySloth (Nov 23, 2020)

narusite said:


> Next: D' F2 R2 F2 U' L2 U2 F2 D' B2 D' F2 B U' L2 R U R F' U' R2


Did some try and error for 2nd block (Here and there Rw instead of R) in order to get a good LSE case. Here we go:

```
x' y2                           // inspection
R' u' r' U' u' B R' B           // L block  |  8s  8qs
U r U M U R                     // R square |  6s  6qs
U' r U' M U' R'                 // R pair   |  6s  6qs
F R' F' R U2 R U' R' U R U2' r' // CMLL     | 12s 14qs
U2 M U M' U' M2' U              // LSE      |  7s  9qs
                                // total    | 39s 43qs
```
39 STM and 43 QSTM is quite good for a fullstep. But is it really a fullstep if step 4b is that easy and 4c is just and AUF?

Next: B2 U2 B' U2 R' B' U R D F2 L2 U' B2 R2 B2 D' F2 U' F2 D2 L'


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 1, 2020)

TardySloth said:


> B2 U2 B' U2 R' B' U R D F2 L2 U' B2 R2 B2 D' F2 U' F2 D2 L'



y U' R' U B' r' U' R' D2 // (8) FB
R' U' R' U R2 U' r' U' R' U' R // (11/19) SB
U' r' D' r U r' D r U' r U r' // (12/31) CMLL
M2' U' M U' M U' M2' U2 // (8/39) LSE

NEXT: D2 F D2 L2 F' D2 B' L2 B D2 F' D' L' U2 B2 U' L U2 B2 R' D2
—


----------



## fun at the joy (Dec 1, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> y U' R' U B' r' U' R' D2 // (8) FB
> R' U' R' U R2 U' r' U' R' U' R // (11/19) SB
> U' r' D' r U r' D r U' r U r' // (12/31) CMLL
> M2' U' M U' M U' M2' U2 // (8/39) LSE
> ...


wow Pyjam is back!


----------



## ProStar (Dec 1, 2020)

Don't mind me, I'm just making a fool of myself.



Pyjam said:


> NEXT: D2 F D2 L2 F' D2 B' L2 B D2 F' D' L' U2 B2 U' L U2 B2 R' D2



/* Scramble */
D2 F D2 L2 F' D2 B' L2 B D2 F' D' L' U2 B2 U' L U2 B2 R' D2

/* Solve */
z2 // Inspection

R' E2 U F2 E2 L2 D F U F' D' U' M' U2 M r' U' r U2 L' U l U2 l' U' L // F2B

U' F R' F' R U2 R U2' R' // CMLL

y2 M U M' U' M U' M' U2 M' // EOLR

U M F2 M2 F2 M2 // L4E

// 50 STM

// View at alg.cubing.net


NEXT: D F' U' D R F' D L B R2 U R2 L2 U2 F2 L2 B2 U F2


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 1, 2020)

ProStar said:


> NEXT: D F' U' D R F' D L B R2 U R2 L2 U2 F2 L2 B2 U F2



(y2 x) B' U r2 U B' r' D' // (7) FB
R2 U' R2 U M' U2 r' U2 M F R' F' R // (13/20) SB + CP
U M U M' U2 M' U M U' M2' U M U // (13/33) LSE

NEXT : D2 L2 B2 U2 B' F' R2 D2 B' U2 L D' F L' F' R' F2 U R'
—


----------



## TardySloth (Dec 2, 2020)

33STM, congrats. Was the CMLL-skip just luck or was it intentional during block building?



Pyjam said:


> NEXT : D2 L2 B2 U2 B' F' R2 D2 B' U2 L D' F L' F' R' F2 U R'



y2 z2' // inspection
U' r' D M B' // L block 5s 5qs
R M U' R' U2 R' U r U' r2' U' r // R block 12s 14qs
U' M' F R2' D R' U R D' R2' U' F' // CMLL 12s 14qs
M2' U' M' U' M' U' M U2 M // LSE 9s 11qs
// total 38s 44qs


Next: R' F2 U2 B2 D' L2 F2 D' R2 D' R2 U B2 L U' B F' L' F' R2 F'


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 2, 2020)

TardySloth said:


> Was the CMLL-skip just luck or was it intentional during block building?


There are 4 moves cancelled with a Niklas.
And the 1st move of the solve has been added to simplify the position for the SB.

38 is good too. Well done!


----------



## narusite (Dec 3, 2020)

TardySloth said:


> Next: R' F2 U2 B2 D' L2 F2 D' R2 D' R2 U B2 L U' B F' L' F' R2 F'



z2
u r2 u' B//FB4
M U' r M' U r2 U' M2 U r'UR //SB 12-16
R'U'RU'R'UR'FRF'UR //CMLL 12-28
M2U'MUM2 U' M U2M2//LSE 9-37

Next: U' R F2 D B R' B2 R2 B' L2 U2 D2 B' U2 D2 F' R2 L2 D L'


----------



## CrispyCubing (Dec 3, 2020)

narusite said:


> Next: U' R F2 D B R' B2 R2 B' L2 U2 D2 B' U2 D2 F' R2 L2 D L'


y' F2 L' U' L' D2 // FB (5)
R F' U' F M' U R' U2 R U' R' U r // SB (14)
L' U' L U' L' U2 L // CMLL (7)
M' U2 M' U M U' M U2 M2' U2 // LSE (15)
(35 STM)

Nothing too fancy, just a normal speedsolve with a good bit of luck.

Next: L2 B' U' R' L U D' L' B D2 R2 U B2 L2 U' R2 U D2 R2 D'


----------



## fun at the joy (Dec 3, 2020)

CrispyCubing said:


> Next: L2 B' U' R' L U D' L' B D2 R2 U B2 L2 U' R2 U D2 R2 D'


D L' F u L' U L F' // fb
U' R2 U2 F' U F R U2 R' // sb
L U' R' U L' U' R // cmll
U' M U M' U2 M U2 M U M2 // lse
34 stm

I think that's my first ever roux example solve, not too bad

next: U L2 B L' B R' F2 U R U2 R' F2 L2 D2 F2 L2 B2 R D2


----------



## TardySloth (Dec 7, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : D2 L2 B2 U2 B' F' R2 D2 B' U2 L D' F L' F' R' F2 U R'




```
x2                            // inspection
r' D                          // LF Sq   |  2s  2qs
B2' R U' R' U R U2 B'         // RB Sq   |  8s 10qs
M R B' R'                     // LB pair |  4s  4qs
U2 F' U2' F r U r'            // RF pair |  7s  9qs
                              // blocks  | 21s 25qs
R U' L' U R' U' L             // CMLL    |  7s  7qs
U M U' M' U' M U2 M' U M2' U2 // LSE     | 11s 14qs
                              // L10P    | 18s 21qs
                              // total   | 39s 46qs
```


Next: D2 B D2 R' F2 D2 B2 R2 U2 L' R F2 R' D' L R' F2 U F R2 B


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 7, 2020)

TardySloth said:


> Next: D2 B D2 R' F2 D2 B2 R2 U2 L' R F2 R' D' L R' F2 U F R2 B


x' z'
U2F'M2D2UB //FB 6/6
U'R2U'R'U2R'U'MU'M'U2r'U'R//SB 14/20
URU2R'U2R'FRF'// CMLL 9/29
M'U'MU2MUM'UM'U2MUM'U2M2U2M'// LSE 17/46
46 Slice, 58 Half, 73 Quarter
Visual
I really can't do LSE efficiently, can I?
Next: D2 L' U L2 U R' U L2 B' R2 U' L2 D' L2 F2 D' L2 U R2 D2


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 8, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> D2 L' U L2 U R' U L2 B' R2 U' L2 D' L2 F2 D' L2 U R2 D2



(y) R2 B' D' U' R2 D' // (6) FB + DR 
U R U R' r' U' R U r U' R' // (11/17) SB
U' F R' F' r U2 r U' R' U r U2' r' // (13/30) CMLL (+ edge control)
M2' U M U' M2' U M' U // (8/38) LSE

NEXT : U' F' D' B' D' R D' B L' F' U2 L2 D B2 U2 F2 U L2 D' L2 U
—


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 8, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : U' F' D' B' D' R D' B L' F' U2 L2 D B2 U2 F2 U L2 D' L2 U


y2x'(green top, white front)
U'D'M2D'U2L'U2R'UL//FB 10/10
RUrUR2U2M2F'U2FU2R'UrU2r'U'R//SB 18/28
UFRU'R'U'RUR'F'//CMLL 10/38
U'M'UMU'M'UMU2M'U2M'U'M'U2M2U2M'//L6E 18/56
Possibly the worst example solve in the thread.
Next:
L' U' D2 B F2 D2 L2 D2 F' D2 R2 F U2 L' U' L2 R2 F' U2 B


----------



## TardySloth (Dec 8, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> L' U' D2 B F2 D2 L2 D2 F' D2 R2 F U2 L' U' L2 R2 F' U2 B



Unorthodox order for blockbuilding, but I tried to keep existing pairs and use them as soon as possible.

```
xy2                 // inspection
U2 l2 D             // LB square |  3s  5qs
F2 r' U R2 U' F r'  // RB square |  7s  9qs
F2 M2' U2' r' F R   // LF pair   |  6s  9qs
U2 F' U' F          // LF pair   |  4s  5qs
r' U' R U' R' U2' r // CMLL      |  7s  8qs
U' M U M' U2 M2'    // EOLR      |  6s  8qs
U' M' U2 M' U2      // L4E       |  5s  7qs
                    // total     | 38s 51qs
```

Next: B L2 B' R' F D L' B2 R2 L2 F R2 F U2 B2 U2 D2 B' R


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 8, 2020)

TardySloth said:


> Next: B L2 B' R' F D L' B2 R2 L2 F R2 F U2 B2 U2 D2 B' R


yx//inspection
DF'LU'LDL'UL//FB
UrU'MU'RU2R2U'RUr'U'R//SB
U2RU'L'UR'ULUL'UL//CMLL
M'U2MU2M'UMUMU2M'UM2U2M'U2M//L6e
Not great, but it could be worse.(well, the L6E couldn't have been worse.)
Next: L U2 R U' L2 D' F2 D' F2 U L2 U' R2 U R B2 F' R' B2 U' R


----------



## CrispyCubing (Dec 9, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> Next: L U2 R U' L2 D' F2 D' F2 U L2 U' R2 U R B2 F' R' B2 U' R


 x2 // inspection
R' L' B2 D2 R' U' R D // FB
R U' R' U2 R' U r' U' r U2' r U r' // SB
F R2 D R' U R D' R2' U' F' // CMLL
U2 M U' M U' M U' M2' U M2' U2' M' // LSE
43 STM

FB could have been better but I didn't look for too long.

Next: R2 B U' R2 B2 U F2 L2 B2 L2 F2 D L' B' U' B' U' B2 R' B


----------



## TardySloth (Dec 9, 2020)

CrispyCubing said:


> Next: R2 B U' R2 B2 U F2 L2 B2 L2 F2 D L' B' U' B' U' B2 R' B




```
x y'                         // inspection
U r u' M U2 R' F             // L block |  7s  8qs
R' U' R2 U' R U R' U' r U R' // R block | 11s 12qs
U R' U' R U' R' U2' r        // CMLL    |  8s  9qs
U' M U' M' U M U2 M' U2      // LSE     |  9s 11qs
                             // total   | 35s 40qs
```
Fullstep: 35 STM, 40 QSTM, no bad.

Next: F' L U2 B2 U R2 D B2 L2 U R2 B2 U' B D' R D' L U F D'


----------



## fun at the joy (Dec 10, 2020)

TardySloth said:


> Next: F' L U2 B2 U R2 D B2 L2 U R2 B2 U' B D' R D' L U F D'


x' z2
U' F' r U' M2 U2 L U' L' // fb
U2 M U r U' R' U M' U2 r' U' (R) // sb
(R) U R' U R U2 R' // cmll
U M2 U' M2 U M U2 M // lse
35 stm

next: B' U2 B' R2 B' D2 U2 F L2 D2 F U L B' F L' D2 L' U' F2


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 11, 2020)

fun at the joy said:


> B' U2 B' R2 B' D2 U2 F L2 D2 F U L B' F L' D2 L' U' F2



(x) R U' R2 U2 r' (y) R F2 // (7) FB
r' U r' U2 R2 U' M' U2 R U r' // (11/18) SB
U R U2' R' U2 R' F R F' // (9/27) CMLL
U' M U2 M2' U' M // (6/33) LSE

NEXT : U F2 U R2 U R2 D' B2 L2 U2 B' R' B2 D' U2 R' F R' F
—


----------



## TardySloth (Dec 20, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : U F2 U R2 U R2 D' B2 L2 U2 B' R' B2 D' U2 R' F R' F




```
x z2
F' M2' f' d B u M' u f2     // 1st block |  9s 11qs
L U' L' d2 F R' F' R        // 2nd block |  8s  9qs
U M' U2 M' U2 M' U M' U M2' // EOLR      | 10s 13qs
U' M' U2 M'                 // L4E       |  4s  5qs
                            //           | 31s 38qs
```
Next: D' U2 L2 D U2 L2 B2 R2 U' L2 U' B2 F L' D R U' R' D' U' B


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 20, 2020)

TardySloth said:


> Next: D' U2 L2 D U2 L2 B2 R2 U' L2 U' B2 F L' D R U' R' D' U' B


47 stm
y'//Inspection
F' M B U' D2 B' L'// FB 7/7
r' U' R U' R U R' U' R2 U2 R' M2 U2 r U r'//SB 16/23
R U2 R' U' R U' R'//CMLL 7/30
M U' M' U2 M U M' U' M U2 M U' M2 U2 M' U2 M
Next:
B' R2 D2 F2 D' L2 B2 U' F2 U2 L2 R B D' L2 U L R D' U


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 20, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> B' R2 D2 F2 D' L2 B2 U' F2 U2 L2 R B D' L2 U L R D' U



(x') u2 B r2 F r' F // (6) FB
M U' R2 U' r' U r2 U // (8/14) SB
R D r' U2 r D' r' U2 r' // (9/23) CMLL + Edge-trick
U M' U' M' U' M D2 M D2 // (9/32) LSE

NEXT : F2 R2 U' F2 U' B2 R2 B2 D' U' R2 B R D L' F' R2 U L' D2 U
—


----------



## TardySloth (Dec 22, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : F2 R2 U' F2 U' B2 R2 B2 D' U' R2 B R D L' F' R2 U L' D2 U



@Pyjam 
Proud of block-building with just 13 STM, but CMLL and LSE screws everything up 
Hard to keep up with your movecount, used algdb.net until a CMLL resulted in a "good" LSE case.
And this goes with right-face twisting trick already.
On the other hand, you are cheating with D-moves at LSE as well 

```
x y2                          // inspection
B' R2' D'                     // L block |  3h  4q  3s  4qs
U' r' U R' U2' R'  U' r U r'  // R block | 10h 11q 10s 11qs
U' l U l' F R B' U R' U' F'   // CMLL    | 11h 11q 11s 11qs
U2 M' U M' U' M2' U2 r2       // LSE     | 11h 16q  8s 12qs
                              //         | 35h 42q 32s 38qs
```

Next: L' U2 B2 U2 F L2 F D2 F2 L2 U2 F' L2 R' U' L' F' R U2 B U


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 22, 2020)

Well done.  
I've found that if you end the non-matching SB in a different manner, there are 6 moves cancelled with a standard CMLL ! 

(x y2) B' R2' D' U' r' U R' // FB
U' R' U2 F (R' F' R // SB
R' F R) U F U' R U R' U' F' // CMLL
U' M' U M U M' U2 M U' M2 U R2 // LSE


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 22, 2020)

TardySloth said:


> L' U2 B2 U2 F L2 F D2 F2 L2 U2 F' L2 R' U' L' F' R U2 B U



An impossible solution :

z' U2 B2 U F R2 S R B U2 F' r D2 R' L2 U2 x2 F // (16) F2B
U' R U' r' U2 R // (6/22) CMLL
U' M2' U' M2' // (4/26) LSE
(With the help of Insertion Finder)

Explanation :

R2 U2 F' x' U2 r M' U2 // FB (right)
x2 F U' R U' r' U2 R // F2B -1 pair + CMLL
U' M2' U' 
// Insert a ZBLL U
M2' // All but 2E2C

NEXT : U2 D L2 F2 D' F2 B2 L' U L2 F' U2 B' L2 F2 B L2 F2 R2 F'
—


----------



## Swamp347 (Dec 31, 2020)

I’m not very good


Pyjam said:


> U2 D L2 F2 D' F2 B2 L' U L2 F' U2 B' L2 F2 B L2 F2 R2 F'



F B D U F2 U L U’ L’ // (9) FB
M2 U R U r2 U’ r F R F’ // (10) SB
R2 U R’ U’ R’ F R2 U’ R’ U’ R U R’ F’ // (14) CMLL
M’ U M U2 M’ U2 M’ U’ M2 U2 M’ U’ M U2 M’ U’ M2 U2 // (18) LSE

Next: D2 F' L' U' F2 L U' F' D R2 U2 F2 R2 D2 B' U2 D2 B' D2


----------



## TardySloth (Jan 1, 2021)

Swamp347 said:


> Next: D2 F' L' U' F2 L U' F' D R2 U2 F2 R2 D2 B' U2 D2 B' D2


Happy new year solve, fullstep!


```
z' y'                              //
r U' R' u B2' U' B                 // L block |  7h  8q  7s  8qs
M U' R' U' R' U2 R U r' U' r       // R block | 12h 13q 11s 12qs
U' R2' D' R U2 R' D R U2 r         // CMLL    | 10h 13q 10s 13qs
U' M' U' M U2 M2' U M' U2 M2' U2 M // LSE     | 18h 25q 12s 17qs
                                   //         | 47h 59q 40s 50qs
```

Next: D' F2 R' F' R' D' F2 L F' L2 U2 F2 R2 L2 F L2 B' R2 L2 B'


----------



## abunickabhi (Jan 1, 2021)

Here is an interesting Roux example solve that I did.


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 1, 2021)

TardySloth said:


> D' F2 R' F' R' D' F2 L F' L2 U2 F2 R2 L2 F L2 B' R2 L2 B'



x' M2' // Put LD edge at FD
U2 R2 // Build the LB pair
U R2 D' // Build a square
r' B' // (8) Left block
M U R2 U R U' R' // (7/15) Right square
U2 r' U2 l F U' R U l' // (9/24) Last pair with edge orientation
// CMLL-skip!
M2' U M U2' M // Solves UR and UL
U M' U2' M // (9/33) Last 6 edges

NEXT : F2 R2 F' L2 B' L2 D2 L2 R2 F R U' L R B' F U L F' L
—
Happy new year, folks.


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 1, 2021)

Swamp347 said:


> F B D U F2 U L U’ L’ // (9) FB
> M2 U R U r2 U’ r F R F’ // (10) SB
> R2 U R’ U’ R’ F R2 U’ R’ U’ R U R’ F’ // (14) CMLL
> M’ U M U2 M’ U2 M’ U’ M2 U2 M’ U’ M U2 M’ U’ M2 U2 // (18) LSE



You might be interested to know there is a better alg for this CMLL based upon a Ja-Perm:
R' F R F' R U2' r' U r U2' R'

Actually, there are plenty of cancellations with the SB:
F B D U F2 U L U' L' // (9) FB
M2 U R U r2 U' r F // (8/17) SB
R2 F' R U2' r' U r U2' R' // (9/26) CMLL (5 moves cancelled)
M' U' M U M U' M' U2 M' U' M2' // (11/37) LSE


----------



## CrispyCubing (Jan 1, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : F2 R2 F' L2 B' L2 D2 L2 R2 F R U' L R B' F U L F' L


l B R U' R' D2' // FB (6)
r U2' r' U R' U2' R U R U R' U' r // SB (13)
F' r U R' U' r' F r // CMLL (8)
M' U' M2' U2' // LSE (6)
(31 STM)

Probably my best FMC style solve yet.

Next: D2 F2 U2 L2 D2 B L2 F' R2 U2 B2 U B' L D U' L U' F U2 R


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 2, 2021)

CrispyCubing said:


> D2 F2 U2 L2 D2 B L2 F' R2 U2 B2 U B' L D U' L U' F U2 R



I like this one:
x U' M' D R2 U2 F U r2 D2 // (9) FB + 2 pairs
U F' U' F R' U2 R' // (7/16) Nice SB
U' R' U2 R' D' R U2 R' D r2 // (10/26) CMLL
U' M' U M' U M2' U' M' U2 M // (10/36) LSE

NEXT : U D' B U2 R' F2 U2 R U F U R2 U' F2 D2 F2 U B2 D' R2 D'
—


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jan 2, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> I like this one:
> NEXT : U D' B U2 R' F2 U2 R U F U R2 U' F2 D2 F2 U B2 D' R2 D'
> —


Bad roux

z2 // inspection
M2 R' F R U2 R U' M' B' // FB (11)
U2 R U' R U M U M' r U r' //SS
M' U2 M U R' U2 R U' R' U r //SB
U R U R' U' R' F R F' R' F R F' r U r' // CMLL (16)
U2 M' U2 M U2 M U M' //EODF
R2 U R2 S R2 S' U' R2 U2 // EPLL Ub Perm

Next: R2 U2 B2 L' U2 F2 R' U2 L' U2 B' D' U L B L2 F' U F'


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 3, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> R2 U2 B2 L' U2 F2 R' U2 L' U2 B' D' U L B L2 F' U F'



D' U' M2' U' R2' B' D // (7) FB
R' r' U r' U' R' U2 r2' U' // (9/16) SB
F R U2 r2' F r U' r // (8/24) CP
M U M' U' M U2 M U' M2' // (9/33) LSE

NEXT : R2 U2 B' R2 B D2 B' D2 R2 F U2 L' F2 D' R' B2 F2 L' D' L F
—


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jan 6, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : R2 U2 B' R2 B D2 B' D2 R2 F U2 L' F2 D' R' B2 F2 L' D' L F
> —





Spoiler: worse roux



y // inspection
F2 r' F U2 R U' B //Pseudo FB
R' U r U r' U r' U R' U R U' R U2 R' U' M2 r U r' D2 // SB +Fix FB (22)
R U R' U R U2 R' L' U' L U' L' U2 L // CMLL (14)
U M U M U2 M2 U M U2 M U // LSE (16)



Next: L2 R F2 D' L2 F2 R2 B2 D2 U R2 D' F' U2 L B D U F2 L


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 6, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> L2 R F2 D' L2 F2 R2 B2 D2 U R2 D' F' U2 L B D U F2 L



y2 x' F' D' B R2 U F2 // (6) FB
M2' r U' r U r' U' R2 U' R' U2 R U' R' // (14/20) SB
U r U2' R2' F R F' R U2' r' // (10/30) CMLL
U2 M' U M' U2 M2' U M' U2 M // (10/40) LSE

Petrus does better:
(y2 x') F' D' B r' F2 U' F' U2 x // (8) 2x2x3
y U R U' R' F U2 F2 // (7/15) F2L -1
U2 F' U' F R U R' // (7/22) F2L + EO
U R2' D' r U2 r' D R U2 R // (10/32) ZBLL

NEXT : D2 F' R2 F2 U2 F R2 B' R2 U2 B D' R' B D L' R2 U R2 B' D
—


----------



## TardySloth (Jan 8, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> D2 F' R2 F2 U2 F R2 B' R2 U2 B D' R' B D L' R2 U R2 B' D




```
z'                     // inspection
B' R2 D2 r U2 B'       // left block   |  6s  9qs
r2 M' U r'             // right square |  4s  5qs
U2 r' U r              // right pair   |  4s  5qs
U' R' F' r U R U' r' F // CMLL         |  9s  9qs
U' M U M               // EO           |  4s  4qs
U2 M' U2 M'            // LR           |  4s  6qs
U' M2' U2 M2'          // L4E          |  4s  7qs
                       // total        | 35s 45qs
```

Next: B L' D2 B2 D2 R' F R' L' B2 R2 B2 D' L2 F2 B2 D' F2 U2


Spoiler: fast solve


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 10, 2021)

TardySloth said:


> B L' D2 B2 D2 R' F R' L' B2 R2 B2 D' L2 F2 B2 D' F2 U2



Nice scramble!  

(y' x) F2 U' R2 U2 R U2 R2 U' r2' F r // (11) F2B
U' L U' R' U L' U' R // (8/19) CMLL
M U M' U M' U2 M U' M U2 M // (11/30) LSE

NEXT : R2 D2 F D2 F' L2 D2 B2 D2 B' D2 U' B D2 B2 F D U' L' R
—


----------



## TardySloth (Jan 11, 2021)

11 moves less than Sean. Guess you did take a bit more time for thinking! 



Pyjam said:


> R2 D2 F D2 F' L2 D2 B2 D2 B' D2 U' B D2 B2 F D U' L' R




```
y                                    // inspection
U' R2' S D'                          // L block |  4s  5qs
r U r' U2 r' U' R U F' U2 F2 R' F' R // R block | 14s 17qs
U R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R L          // J Perm  | 11s 13qs
M U M' U M2' U M L'                  // LSE     |  8s  9qs
                                     // total   | 37s 44qs
```


Next: L2 D U2 R2 U' F2 D' R2 B2 L2 U B L D F' U2 L R2 F' R2 U'


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 11, 2021)

TardySloth said:


> 11 moves less than Sean. Guess you did take a bit more time for thinking


Only a lot more time! 
And I was lucky with the CMLL.


----------



## TheKravCuber (Jan 11, 2021)

TardySloth said:


> L2 D U2 R2 U' F2 D' R2 B2 L2 U B L D F' U2 L R2 F' R2 U'



z2 y R' U r' B' D R' D'//FB+DR. 7/7
U2 (M r') U' r U' r U' r'//SB. 9/16
U' R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R'//CMLL 10/26
U M U' M' U M2 U M U2 M'//LSE. 10/36

Next: F2 D' F2 D2 F2 U R2 F2 U2 F2 D L' F2 R U L2 U' B' F2 U' F'


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 12, 2021)

TheKravCuber said:


> F2 D' F2 D2 F2 U R2 F2 U2 F2 D L' F2 R U L2 U' B' F2 U' F'



x U2 R' D' r F' R2 U' M2' B' // (9) FB
M' U' M R U R2 U R' U2 F' U' F // (12/21) SB
U F' r U r' U2 L' U2 L // (9/30) CMLL
U M2' U M2' U // (5/35) LSE

NEXT : F2 U2 B F2 U2 R2 B F2 R2 D2 L2 U L' B F2 U' F L' B2 R' D'
—


----------



## seungju choi (Jan 12, 2021)

NEXT : F2 U2 B F2 U2 R2 B F2 R2 D2 L2 U L' B F2 U' F L' B2 R' D'

x2

R' U M2 U D2 r' U F' B U2 r U' r U M r U2 r' U2 R U R'
//F2B

F (R U R' U')x2 F' U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R'
//2LOOK CMLL

U M U M U M' U2 M U2 M2 // LSE

i m not good at Roux
please give me some feedback


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jan 13, 2021)

seungju choi said:


> NEXT : F2 U2 B F2 U2 R2 B F2 R2 D2 L2 U L' B F2 U' F L' B2 R' D'
> 
> x2
> 
> ...


Ehh.. you should look at my roux before jumping to the conclusion that you're not good at it.

57HTM 66QTM 50STM 51ETM 

y // inspection
M' F U2 F' M' r B' D R U R' D' // FB (14)
M U R U2 R U2 R U' R' U' R // SB (12)
L' U R U' L U2 R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' // CMLL (18)
U M U M' //Lucky EOLR
U' M2 U M2 U' // LSE (7)

Next: D' R2 D' F2 R2 D' R2 D R2 D2 L' U F' U2 L' F D2 U2 R2 U'


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 13, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> D' R2 D' F2 R2 D' R2 D R2 D2 L' U F' U2 L' F D2 U2 R2 U'



Not the academic Roux:

U R2 F u2 R' // (5) Square + 2 pairs
r2 U' F2 r2 F // (5/10) Square + right block
L' U' L U2 R' F2 R // (7/17) Finally the left block
M2' // (1/18) Added for optimization
F R2 D R' U R D' R2' U' F' // (10/28) CMLL
M' U2' M U' M U' M // (7/35) LSE

NEXT : L2 U2 L' D2 R2 B2 L D2 B2 L2 R2 F' R' F' U' L' F' L' R2 F2
—


----------



## Gnome (Jan 13, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : L2 U2 L' D2 R2 B2 L D2 B2 L2 R2 F' R' F' U' L' F' L' R2 F2



U2 L2 B' U L' R2 // FB
y'
M2 U R' U R U' R2' U2 R // SB
U Rw' U Rw' D' Rw U Rw' D Rw U' Rw // CMLL
M' U M U M' U' M // EO
U' M' U2 M U' M2 U' M' U2 M' U2 // EP

(55h, 67q, 45s, 46e) -- Not great, but a typical solve for me at least

Alg.cubing.net

NEXT : U' D' B D2 L D' F U' B' U B2 R2 U B2 R2 F2 U' B2 U2 F2


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 14, 2021)

Gnome said:


> Not great, but a typical solve for me at least



Your solve is absolutely fine.



Gnome said:


> U' D' B D2 L D' F U' B' U B2 R2 U B2 R2 F2 U' B2 U2 F2



x D2 B R S u R u' // (7) FB
M2' U2 R2 U2 F R F' // (7/14) SB
R2 U R' U R U2 r' // (7/21) CMLL
U' M U M U M U2 M' U' // (9/30) LSE

NEXT : L2 D U B2 L2 D L2 D' F2 R2 U R U' L U' L2 U' F D' L D'
—


----------



## TardySloth (Jan 14, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : L2 D U B2 L2 D L2 D' F2 R2 U R U' L U' L2 U' F D' L D'


Cancelled out 2nd block into CMLL, otherwise straightforward fullstep


```
x                          // inspection
U2 L' F2 U M' B'           // L block |  6s  8qs
M' U' R M U r' M U2 B' R B // R block | 11s 12qs
U R' U r U2' r'            // CMLL    |  6s  7qs
M U M U M' U2 M U M2'      // LSE     |  9s 11qs
                           //         | 32s 38qs
```


Next: F' D' R F D2 B L2 U' R F2 U2 D2 L' U2 F2 U2 R2 U2 F2 R D


----------



## TheKravCuber (Jan 15, 2021)

TardySloth said:


> Next: F' D' R F D2 B L2 U' R F2 U2 D2 L' U2 F2 U2 R2 U2 F2 R D


Decided to time this one OH, extremely mediocre solution

13.18


```
x' y'//inspection L U2 B D' r' U R' F//bad FB 8/8

U2 R U R U r U r' U r' U' R//SB 12/20

u' M F R' F' R U2 R U' R' U R U2' R' u//nmc+CMLL 15/35

U' M U' M' U' M U' M U2 M U2 M'//LSE 12/47
```

47 stm. 3.56 tps


Next:L' B L2 F L2 B R2 F2 D2 R2 U2 D' R' B' L2 B' U R2 F'


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 15, 2021)

TheKravCuber said:


> L' B L2 F L2 B R2 F2 D2 R2 U2 D' R' B' L2 B' U R2 F'



F' r D2 r' U r2 y // (6) FB
U' M2' U M2' L U' R U x U' r U R' // (12/18) SB
L' U2 L U L' U L // (7/25) CMLL
U' M' U2 M U2 M U M2' U' M U' // (11/36) LSE

NEXT : D2 L2 F' U2 R2 U2 R2 B2 F2 U2 F R' F D2 R D' U R D2 R2 B
—


----------



## Gnome (Jan 15, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> Your solve is absolutely fine.



It was just a little long on the L6E front, that's all.



Pyjam said:


> NEXT : D2 L2 F' U2 R2 U2 R2 B2 F2 U2 F R' F D2 R D' U R D2 R2 B




```
D R' D F' R y Rw'U r2 B // FB (NM)
U2 r U R' U' R U' R2 U M' U2 M R B r2 U' R // SB
r U' r' U r' D' r U' r' D r // CMLL
M U M U' M2 U2 M U2 M U // L6E

(54h, 63q, 47s, 48e)
```

Alg.cubing.net

NEXT : D2 L2 B2 L' F2 L B2 F2 D2 F2 L2 F D' L2 D2 F' U2 F2 D2 R'


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 15, 2021)

Gnome said:


> D2 L2 B2 L' F2 L B2 F2 D2 F2 L2 F D' L2 D2 F' U2 F2 D2 R'



(y2 x) r2 U' r' D2 U R' M2' F // (8) FB
U f R f' R2 // I love this trick
U' M' U2 r' U R // (11/19) SB
U F' r U r' U2 L' U2 L // (9/28) CMLL
U M' U M U M' U2 M' U' // (9/37) LSE

NEXT : B' U2 R2 U2 B R2 F' R2 B L2 F2 U' F D2 F' L' F2 R F R U2
—


----------



## LukasCubes (Jan 15, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : B' U2 R2 U2 B R2 F' R2 B L2 F2 U' F D2 F' L' F2 R F R U2


FB: z2 D' M' U F U B R2 F' U F2 U' Rw' F
SB: U R2 M Rw' U' Rw U2 R U2 R' U' Rw U Rw'
CMLL: L' U' L U' L2 D' L U2 L' D L2
LSE: U' M' U2 M' U' M U' M' U' M U' M U2 M' U M2 U' M' U2 M U2 M2

Next: R' D' B2 R2 F2 L' B2 F2 D2 L' B2 R' U2 B D B L2 R2 D' B2

Moves: 60?
I am not good with Roux I like alg based methods more


----------



## Gnome (Jan 15, 2021)

Next time please add an alg.cubing link so it can be verified.



LukasCubes said:


> I am not good with Roux I like alg based methods more



Then use the other threads? 



LukasCubes said:


> Next: R' D' B2 R2 F2 L' B2 F2 D2 L' B2 R' U2 B D B L2 R2 D' B2



(54h, 71q, 47s, 49e) -- That second block shames me

y // Inspection
F' u2 U B F U R2 F' x2 // FB
Rw' U R U2 R2 Rw' U Rw2 U R' U2 M2 U R' U2 R // SB (Bad)
U R' F R F' U2 R2 B' R' B R' // CxLL
U' M' U M' U M2 U M2 U2 M' U2 M' // L6E

NEXT: U R2 B2 F2 U2 B' F2 L2 R2 F2 L2 B' L R U2 B' L' R F2 R B'


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 16, 2021)

Gnome said:


> U R2 B2 F2 U2 B' F2 L2 R2 F2 L2 B' L R U2 B' L' R F2 R B'



(z2) D' F' M2' R B2 U2 // (6) 1 move to FB
R' U R U' R2 F' U R F' U' F // (11/17) SB
r2' D' R U2 R' D R U2 R // (9/26) CMLL
U M' U' M U M' U' M U' M' U2 M // (12/38) LSE

NEXT : L' F2 L R2 U2 R' B2 F2 D2 R' D2 F' R U2 B' U' L2 D F2 R' B2
—


----------



## Gnome (Jan 16, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : L' F2 L R2 U2 R' B2 F2 D2 R' D2 F' R U2 B' U' L2 D F2 R' B2



Niiiiiice, sub 40 \o/ 

y x'// Inspection
R' u' R u2 F R' d Rw U' Rw' U Rw' U2 B R' U2 Rw // Blocks
U' R U R' U R U2 Rw' // CxLL
M' U' M' U' M U M u M' u2 M' u M2 U2 // L6E

(46h, 54q, 39s, 41e)
(43h, 52q, 37s, 39e) -- After cancelations

Next : F2 U' R2 F2 R2 D' U' L2 U2 L2 F' U L R B L2 U L' D2 U'


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 16, 2021)

Gnome said:


> F2 U' R2 F2 R2 D' U' L2 U2 L2 F' U L R B L2 U L' D2 U'



(x y') U' r M2' u' R2' F2 // (6) FB
M U r' f R f' R U2 M2' U r // (11/17) SB
r' U r' D' r U' r' D r U' r // (11/28) CMLL
M U' M U M U' M2' U' M' U M2' // (11/39) LSE

With cancellations:
(x y') U' r M2' u' R2' F2 // (6) FB
M U r' f R f' R U2 M2' U2 // (10/16) SB
r' D' r U' r' D r U' R // (9/25) CMLL
U' M U M U' M2 U' M' U M2' // (10/35) LSE

NEXT : D' U2 L2 F2 D' L2 R2 U2 F2 D' R' U L B' U' R' B' F' D2 U'
—


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 19, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> D' U2 L2 F2 D' L2 R2 U2 F2 D' R' U L B' U' R' B' F' D2 U'



R' r2 u R' u R' u' // (7) FB
R2 M U2 M U' r U' R2 U R' U' r // (12/19) SB
M' U' r U2 R' U' R U' R' // (9/28) CMLL EO
U' M U2 M' U M2' // (6/34) LSE

NEXT : L2 D R2 U2 L2 D' R2 B2 D2 U R2 F' U' F2 L F2 U' L' B2 F2 R'
—


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jan 23, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : L2 D R2 U2 L2 D' R2 B2 D2 U R2 F' U' F2 L F2 U' L' B2 F2 R'
> —


When FB is longer than SB...

M U2 M2 U2 r' F U' R U' M' r B' //FB
M2 U' R2 U M' R U' r2 U' r //SB
U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' //CMLL
U2 M' U M' U M' U2 M' U M U2 M' //LSE

48 ETM

Next: F' R2 D2 R' D2 B R2 U B' L2 B' U2 D2 F' L2 D2 B' L2 U


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 24, 2021)

Why don't you start with R B' ?



Cubing Forever said:


> F' R2 D2 R' D2 B R2 U B' L2 B' U2 D2 F' L2 D2 B' L2 U



(y x') S r U S2 R2 u // 6 - FB
r' U R r U2 R U' r' R' U r // 11/17 - SB
F U R U' R' F' // 6/23 - CMLL
U' M U' M U M' U M' U' M2 U' M' U2 M // 14/37 - LSE

NEXT : U2 F' R U2 F2 B' U2 B' L U R2 D2 F2 L2 F2 L2 D2 L2 D' F2
—


----------



## TardySloth (Jan 27, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : U2 F' R U2 F2 B' U2 B' L U R2 D2 F2 L2 F2 L2 D2 L2 D' F2


Lucky scramble for Roux, easy blocks and lucky LSE. 31 STM, 36 QSTM.


```
y2                          // inspection
F' u' U2 l M D2             // L block |  6s  8qs
U R' r' U r' U' R U' R' U R // R block | 11s 11qs
L F' U2 F L' F' L U2 L' F   // CMLL    | 10s 12qs
M' U2 M' U'                 // LSE     |  4s  5qs
                            // total   | 31s 36qs
```


Next: R D' R2 L' U F' B2 U' L2 B' D2 F2 R2 U2 D2 B2 R2 F U'


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 27, 2021)

TardySloth said:


> R D' R2 L' U F' B2 U' L2 B' D2 F2 R2 U2 D2 B2 R2 F U'



x u2 R2 U R2 U B' // 6 - FB
M' U r2 U' r' 
U' R' U r U2 M2' R' U2 // 13/19 - SB
F' U' F U' R U R' U r // 9/28 - CMLL
U2 M U M' U M U' // 7/35 - LSE

NEXT : F2 L2 U2 R U2 B2 L F2 L R' U2 F' D L U B' R F' L U F
—


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jan 29, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> x u2 R2 U R2 U B' // 6 - FB
> M' U r2 U' r'
> U' R' U r U2 M2' R' U2 // 13/19 - SB
> F' U' F U' R U R' U r // 9/28 - CMLL
> ...


S L2 D F L' z' R' U' M U2 r' F //FB
U2 R2 M U' M' R U' R' U' R' U2 R U2 R' U' R //SB
U2 F R' F' R U R U' R' //CMLL
M' U' M U2 M' U' M U2 M' U2 M' U' M2 U2 M U2 M' //LSE

I'm a noob.

Next: 
R' L D' B' D' L U2 B' L' F2 U2 R2 B2 L2 D B2 R2 D2 L2 D2 R2


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 29, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> R' L D' B' D' L U2 B' L' F2 U2 R2 B2 L2 D B2 R2 D2 L2 D2 R2



y x' R2 D' B' R2 U2 R' U2 B // 8 - FB + square
R' U' r U M2' R' U' R // 8/16 - SB
U2 r U' r2' D' r U r' D r2 U r' // 12/28 - CMLL
U' M U M2' U' M2' U2 M // 8/36 - LSE

NEXT : R F2 R U2 L B2 D2 L' U2 L R B L2 D L' B2 U' L D' B2
—


----------



## Kaneki Uchiha (Jan 29, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : R F2 R U2 L B2 D2 L' U2 L R B L2 D L' B2 U' L D' B2
> —


x' // inspection
D' B' D' B r2 U' r' R' F' M' U' M' r U' r' U r' U' r//f2b 
L' U' L U L F' L' F u2//cmll+centres
M' U' M U' M' U M' U M' U2 M U M2 U M2//lse

Next:L2 F' D' F B D' R' U2 F D2 B2 D R2 L2 F2 L2 D F2 L2 U' F2


----------



## narusite (Jan 29, 2021)

Kaneki Uchiha said:


> L2 F' D' F B D' R' U2 F D2 B2 D R2 L2 F2 L2 D F2 L2 U' F2


So much pairs…

```
y // inspection
U' R' B2 F' U' B // FB  (6)
r' U' r' U R2 M' U2 r U2 R U' R' // SB  (12)
r U' r' U' r U' r' U' F' U2 F // CMLL  (11)
M U M' U2 M U M U2 M U2 M' U M2 U2 // LSE  (14)
```
43 stm

Next D2 L2 D F L' U' B R U R2 F2 L2 U R2 F2 L2 D' F2 D2 B'


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 31, 2021)

narusite said:


> D2 L2 D F L' U' B R U R2 F2 L2 U R2 F2 L2 D' F2 D2 B'



f' M E R2 F // 5 - FB
r' U R U2 R2 U' r' R' U r // 10/15 - SB
U F R' F' r U R U' r' // 9/24 - CMLL
U M U2 M' U2 M' U M' U' M2' // 10/34 - LSE

NEXT : R2 F U2 F' D2 B' L2 F2 U2 R2 B2 R D L2 F' L U' R' B2 L' R
—


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 6, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> R2 F U2 F' D2 B' L2 F2 U2 R2 B2 R D L2 F' L U' R' B2 L' R



y x' E' R S r2 E2 R u' // 7 - FB
M2' r U2 R U' R2 U' F R' F' // 10/17 - SB
r2 U2 r D R' U2 R D' R2' // 9/26 - CLL
M U' M' U' M U' M U2 M2' U // 10/36 - LSE

NEXT : F2 D U2 B2 R2 U R2 D' U2 L2 U2 B' U' B' F R F2 D2 L2 B'
—


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 9, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> F2 D U2 B2 R2 U R2 D' U2 L2 U2 B' U' B' F R F2 D2 L2 B'



(z' y) U f2 r2 u2 r u2 // 6 - FB
U r' R2 U F' U' F r' U R' // 10/16 - SB
y2 R' U2' R2 U R2' U r2 U2' R' // 9/25 - CMLL
M' U M U M' U2 M // 7/32 - LSE

NEXT : B2 F2 R2 F2 R' F2 L U2 R' B2 F2 U' B2 U' L' B U F L U R'
—


----------



## Cubing Forever (Feb 19, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> B2 F2 R2 F2 R' F2 L U2 R' B2 F2 U' B2 U' L' B U F L U R'


x//Inspection
R F2 U' D B D2 //FB
R U2 F' U' F2 R' F' R U R' U R U' R' U R //SB
R' U L U' R U L' //CMLL
M U M2 S U2 R' U' R U R U S' R U' R' U' //LSE

It's a kinda different way of doing LSE but who cares...

46 ETM, 45 STM

Next: U' B2 U' F2 L2 F2 L2 R2 U2 L2 F2 D' F L' D B D2 B L2 D' F'


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 20, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> U' B2 U' F2 L2 F2 L2 R2 U2 L2 F2 D' F L' D B D2 B L2 D' F'



z2 E R' U R' r' F R' U r B' // FB
r2 U R U R U M U2 r U R2 // SB
M' F2 r U2 r U' r' F // CMLL
U2 M' U2 M' U' M U2 M' // LSE
37 STM

R U r D' // L square
U' R' U' R2 U R2 // R square
U' B2 // L block
U f R2 f' // R block + CMLL
U2 M' U M' U M' U' M' U2 M U' M2' // LSE
28 STM
Kudos to Cubeur Manchot for the last optimization.

NEXT : D2 B2 D' F2 D' L2 D F2 D' R2 U2 R B2 R' B F2 D F R2 U L'
—


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Feb 20, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : D2 B2 D' F2 D' L2 D F2 D' R2 U2 R B2 R' B F2 D F R2 U L'


I didn't deserve such a good scramble.
z' y
M' B// FB 2/2
R U' R U r U R' U2 r' U' r// SB 11/13
U2 F R U R' U' R U' R' U' R U R' F'// CMLL 14/27
M' U M2 U2 M' U2 M U' M' U' M2 U2 M' U2// LSE 14/41
Next: B' U F D2 B' L2 B R2 B L2 B2 U2 L2 F' R B2 D F U' B D


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 21, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> B' U F D2 B' L2 B R2 B L2 B2 U2 L2 F' R B2 D F U' B D



y B L D2 U R' u' R E' // 8 - FB
r U' F' U' F r F R2 // 8/16 - SB
U L' U' L U' R' F' R // 8/24 - CMLL
U2 M' U' M' U' M U' M2' U2 M U // 11/35 - LSE

NEXT : F' L' U' F' B D' L' U R2 B' L2 U2 B2 L D2 B2 L' D2 L D2 R2
—


----------



## Cubing Forever (Feb 22, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> F' L' U' F' B D' L' U R2 B' L2 U2 B2 L D2 B2 L' D2 L D2 R2


x' y //inspection
r' u L2 U2 L2 U2 L' U l' r B' //FB
U R2 U F R' F' R U2 R' //Square
M2 U2 R f' U' f R' U' R //SB
U R' U R2 D r' U2 r D' R2 U' R //CMLL
M' U M U M' U M U' M' //EOLR b
U M2 U M' U2 M' U2//4b+4c

57 ETM

Next: L2 R2 U2 F2 U2 F R2 D2 B' R2 B U' B' D L F2 U2 L' B R2 B2


----------



## TardySloth (Feb 22, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : F' L' U' F' B D' L' U R2 B' L2 U2 B2 L D2 B2 L' D2 L D2 R2


Nice start with a ready made line, but somehow I was not able to get a good move-count...

```
x' y
u R' u M' U r2 u               // L Block  |  7s  8qs
r' U' M2' U'                   // R Square |  4s  5qs
R2 U r' U' M' r U r'           // R Pair   |  8s  9qs
F' L2 F2 U2 F' L2 F U2 F2 L2 F // CMLL     | 11s 18qs
M2' U M U' M' U' M2' U' M2'    // LSE      |  9s 12qs
                               // total    | 39s 52qs
```
Next: B2 L B2 D' B2 L2 U2 F2 U F2 L2 D' R' B' U' R2 F' L2 U L'


----------



## Cubing Forever (Feb 22, 2021)

TardySloth said:


> Nice start with a ready made line, but somehow I was not able to get a good move-count...
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


wrong scramble


----------



## TardySloth (Feb 22, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> wrong scramble


Oh... Sorry! I did same scramble as you did at the same time...
Basically we both replied to the same post  

Anyway, anyone can continue with any scramble. 
cheers


----------



## TardySloth (Feb 22, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: L2 R2 U2 F2 U2 F R2 D2 B' R2 B U' B' D L F2 U2 L' B R2 B2


Let's continue with your scramble...

```
y2
u r2 u R2 U2 R u2             // left block   |  7s 11qs
U r' U2' B U2 B' U r'         // right square |  8s 10qs
U' M' U2 r' U' R              // right pair   |  6s  7qs
F R' F r R U' r' U' R U r' F2 // CMLL (EO)    | 12s 13qs
M' U2 M U' M' U2 M U2 M2'     // LSE          |  9s 13qs
                              // total        | 42s 54qs
```
Next: L2 B R D2 B' U L F' D2 F R2 B' U2 F R2 B R2 L2 B2 L'


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 23, 2021)

TardySloth said:


> L2 B R D2 B' U L F' D2 F R2 B' U2 F R2 B R2 L2 B2 L'



y2 M2' u' R' U' F2 // 5 - FB 
U' r' U r2 F' U2 F U2 r' U r U' // 17 - Square + pair
f R2' F' R U R U' R' S' // 26 - Insertion + CMLL + EO 
U2 M' U M' U2 M U M2' U2 // 35 - LSE

NEXT : L' B2 R U2 R' D2 U2 B2 L2 F2 R' B' L2 R2 U' L B' D' B2 L' F
—


----------



## TardySloth (Feb 23, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : L' B2 R U2 R' D2 U2 B2 L2 F2 R' B' L2 R2 U' L B' D' B2 L' F


After blockbuilding all corners were oriented.
I went with corner permutation for a G-perm in order to do EOLR in one step and canceled out some moves.
31 STM, rotation free.


```
y
R B F U' R' B2 F r' U2 F                // L Block | 10h 12q 10s 12qs
R' U' R' F' U' F                        // R Block |  6h  6q  6s  6qs
U' r U' L U2 R' U r' U' u' R2 E M D2 M' // L10P    | 18h 21q 15s 18qs
                                        // total   | 34h 39q 31s 36qs
```
Next F D2 B2 R2 D2 B2 R2 D2 F2 R2 U R' B F' R' U2 R U B' D


----------



## Cubing Forever (Feb 24, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> L' B2 R U2 R' D2 U2 B2 L2 F2 R' B' L2 R2 U' L B' D' B2 L' F


Tried fancy stuff, got 49 STM 

y //inspection
U2 M' U' F U F' R2 S' U' S //squares
R U R' U L U' L' U L U' L' //FB
U' F' U' F2 R' F' R //SB
F R2 D R' U R D' R2' U' F' //CMLL
M U2 M U' M u M2 u' S' M2 S //LSE

Next(from qq): F D2 B D2 R2 F R2 B2 L2 D2 F2 L U2 B2 U2 R' B' U' F' U


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 24, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> F D2 B D2 R2 F R2 B2 L2 D2 F2 L U2 B2 U2 R' B' U' F' U



y U M' B' D' r' F // 6 - FB
U r U' R r2 f R f' r2 U R' // 11/17 - SB 
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' // 9/26 - CMLL
M U2 M' U M U' M U2 M // 9/35 - LSE

NEXT : D2 L' U2 B U2 L' B2 U F L2 U2 F2 D2 B2 R' L' F2 L'
—


----------



## narusite (Feb 25, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : D2 L' U2 B U2 L' B2 U F L2 U2 F2 D2 B2 R' L' F2 L'



37stm

```
y'x2 // inspection
M'E'F'rUF'u' // FB  (7)
r2 U r2 U' r U2 r U' R M U R' // SB  (12)
RU2 R2'FRF' U2 R'FRF' // CMLL  (11)
U M2 U' M' U2 M' U' // LSE  (7)
```
Next:
D L F' L2 U2 B2 L2 D F2 L2 D L2 U2 L F' U' R' D' F' L


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 25, 2021)

narusite said:


> D L F' L2 U2 B2 L2 D F2 L2 D L2 U2 L F' U' R' D' F' L



y2 U' R F M' F D x' // 6 - FB
D' R U R' D U' M2' U R' U R' U r' U' r // 15/21 - SB +EO
U R U2 R D r' U2 r D' R2' // 10/31 - Corners
U M' U2 M' U // 5/36 - L4E

For the fun:
y' D' F E R D' F B2 // 7 - FB
R2 // 8 - Pseudo SB
U' M U' M // 12 - EO
U F R' U2 R F' R' F U2 F' R' // 23 - ZBLL / SB
U2 M2' U M U2 M U // 30 - LSE

NEXT : B2 D2 B2 U2 L2 B2 U' B2 D' L2 B2 F' L' B2 R D' L2 U L2 U2 R
—


----------



## Pyjam (Mar 2, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> B2 D2 B2 U2 L2 B2 U' B2 D' L2 B2 F' L' B2 R D' L2 U L2 U2 R



(y' x2) U' M F2 r' U' F' D F2 // 8 - FB
U2 R U M' U r' U2 R2 U' r2 // 10/18 - F2L + EO 
U2 S R F R2' F' R U2 S U' R2' S2 U' R2 // 14/32 - Optimal ZBLL*
* from a catalog.

Too bad, ugly case of ZBLL.

NEXT : D2 L2 F' L2 D2 F' R2 B U2 B' D2 U L' R2 F2 D2 U' F' L2 R' B'
—


----------



## Cubing Forever (Mar 6, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> D2 L2 F' L2 D2 F' R2 B U2 B' D2 U L' R2 F2 D2 U' F' L2 R' B'


49 STM, 49 ETM:

U R S' D2 L' R U' R d //FB
U' R2 U R U R2 U' R // square
U2 R' F R F' R U' R' //SB
U' R U2 R' U' R U' R' //CMLL
U2 M U' M' U M U M U2 M' U' M2 U' M U2 M' //LSE

Next: D' R2 D L2 D L2 R2 B2 D R2 U2 L D' U2 F U R F' D2 B D


----------



## Pyjam (Mar 6, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> D' R2 D L2 D L2 R2 B2 D R2 U2 L D' U2 F U R F' D2 B D



34 STM / 39 HTM :
y' x' D M2' R B2 F' // 5 - FB
U2 R U' r U2 R U' F R' F' M U' r U r' U' R2 // 17/22 - SB
U2 r' U' R U' r' // 6/28 - CMLL
U' M' U M U' M // 6/34 - LSE

36 STM / 38 HTM :
y' x' D M2' R B2 F' // FB
U2 R U' r U2 R U F' U2 F 
r' U' r U' f R2 f' // SB
U r2 D r' U r D' R2' U' F' U' F // CMLL
U2 M2' // LSE

NEXT : B' U2 R2 D' F' U B' R' D F' B' D2 L2 B' R2 F' U2 R2 B2 R2
—


----------



## TardySloth (Mar 9, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : B' U2 R2 D' F' U B' R' D F' B' D2 L2 B' R2 F' U2 R2 B2 R2


43 STM, straightforward... giving up to try to compete with Pyjam


```
z2 y'
U2 R B' U r' F r2 B               // L block |  8s 10qs
R U M2' U R' M' U2 M R U2 r U  R' // R block | 13s 16qs
r2 U' R F R' U R2 U' R' F' r      // CMLL    | 11s 13qs
M' U' M' U2 M' U M2' U2 M U2 M    // LSE     | 11s 15qs
                                  // total   | 43s 54qs
```
Next: B2 R' D' L' B L D L' U L2 F2 B2 U2 D' F2 U2 F2 R2 F2 D' R


----------



## Pyjam (Mar 9, 2021)

TardySloth said:


> B2 R' D' L' B L D L' U L2 F2 B2 U2 D' F2 U2 F2 R2 F2 D' R



No-trick Roux: 33 STM
z2 R' U2 B2 U R' U' F2 // FB
U' M' U R2 F' U' F R' U2 r' // SB
U2 R U R' U R U2 R' // CMLL
M2' U M' U' M2' U M U' // Voilà

NEXT : D2 F2 L2 R2 D' L2 U2 R2 B2 D' L' D' L B F U R2 D L' U'
—


----------



## Cubing Forever (Mar 9, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> D2 F2 L2 R2 D' L2 U2 R2 B2 D' L' D' L B F U R2 D L' U'


I got a lucky 48 ETM solve :O

D' L2 M2 U2 F' R2 U' B //FB
U r2 R' U' R2 U2 R' //Square
U M2 U2 R' U R //SB
U' F R' F' R U2 R U2 R' //CMLL
R U R' U' M' U R U' R' //EO
U2 M U M U2 M' U M2 //LSE

Next: F' R' B2 R' F2 U R' L2 B U2 B2 D R2 U' B2 D' B2 U2 F2 R2 U2


----------



## Pyjam (Mar 10, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> F' R' B2 R' F2 U R' L2 B U2 B2 D R2 U' B2 D' B2 U2 F2 R2 U2



Interesting scramble!
x' z' u2 L F u U S' // 6 - FB
M2' R U2 F' U' F R2 U2 R // 9/15 - Insane SB
U' F U R U2 R' U' R U R' F' // 11/26 - CMLLEO
M U2 M U' M2' U M2' U2 // 8/34 - LSE

Also, I've found 2x2x3 + edge orientation in 10 STM but the continuation is difficult.
z2 E' R2 S E r' u2 S2 // 1x2x3
r U' M' // 2x2x3 + EO
U R D R' U' R D' R' U' R U R' U R2
U2 R' U L U' R U' L' U' L U' L'
36 STM

Or:
z2 E' R2 S E r' u2 S2 // 1x2x3
r U' M' // 2x2x3 + EO
L U' R U R' L' U
R2' F R B R' F' R B'
U2 R' U R U R' U
32 STM

Back to Roux :
z2 E' M' S' u2 r2 S2 r' u2 // FB
U R' U2 r2 U' M2 U2 r' D' r U2 r' D r U' R // Pseudo SB + CMLL
U M' U' M2 U' r R // LSE
31 STM

NEXT : U' B' L U B2 R U R' F L' B2 D2 B L2 U2 B R2 F' D2 L2 U2
—


----------



## TardySloth (Mar 11, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : U' B' L U B2 R  U R' F L' B2 D2 B L2 U2 B R2 F' D2 L2 U2


Lucky 32 STM staightforward. Pyjam - yournext  

```
z                           // yellow green 1st block
R B2' U R' u                // L block |  5s  6qs
U' r U2 M2' U' R2 U2 M U R' // R block | 10s 14qs
r U2 R2' F R F' R U2 R'     // CMLL    |  9s 12qs
U' M' U' M U M' U2 M'       // LSE     |  8s  9qs
                            // total   | 32s 41qs
```

Next: B' D L D2 R' F2 D F' R2 F L2 F U2 R2 B R2 F2 D2


----------



## Pyjam (Mar 12, 2021)

TardySloth said:


> B' D L D2 R' F2 D F' R2 F L2 F U2 R2 B R2 F2 D2



Not exactly Roux :
(x2 y) (M' U R2' F') (u' r' u' r2 u2) // dL
R U r' U2 R' U' R' // dfr
U2 F R U R' U' F' // EO + 4th pair
U2 L U2 R' U' M L' U2 r U' L U' L' U // Solved
37 STM

True Roux :
x2 y' U2 R2 U2 F U' r' D F2 // FB
U' R2 r U r U2 R2 U M' U' R' // SB
M2' U R U R' U' R' F R F' // CMLL
M' U M U' M' U M' // LSE
36 STM

NEXT : F2 U' L2 B2 R2 B2 U R2 B2 F2 D' B' L2 R' U R2 B2 U2 R D' U'
(Doesn't look too hard)
—


----------



## carcass (Mar 13, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> F2 U' L2 B2 R2 B2 U R2 B2 F2 D' B' L2 R' U R2 B2 U2 R D' U'


did Pyjam style F2B but this was a horrible solve

y2
B' L U' L'//dbL square
R' U2 R' U' r U r'//fdR square
U L' U2 L U L' U' L//dL block
M2 U R' U R U' R' U R//dR block
U' F R' F' R U2 R U' R' U R U2' R'//CMLL
U M2 U2 M U M' U M U M'//EO
M2 U2 M2//F2L
U' R2 U S' U2 S U R2 U2//EPLL

NEXT SCRAMBLE: F2 D R' F R F B R' B D F2 D2 F2 D2 B L2 U2 F2 D2 B L2


----------



## Pyjam (Mar 13, 2021)

carcass said:


> did Pyjam style F2B but this was a horrible solve



Remember this is a Roux solve, for your 2nd square, you can do:
y2 B' L U' L' // dbL square
R' U2 R' U' F // fdR square
Yes, F! 

But it's better if you finish the FB:
y2 B' L U' L' // dbL square
U' F' U R2 F' // FB
R U' R2 U R // Square + corner orientation
U M' U2 R' U r // SB
U' F R' F' R U R U' R' // CMLL
M' U' M' U2 M2' U' M2' U2 M' U2 M // LSE


----------



## Pyjam (Mar 13, 2021)

carcass said:


> F2 D R' F R F B R' B D F2 D2 F2 D2 B L2 U2 F2 D2 B L2



y2 E' L U2 R L2 D L' B2 // FB
U R U f R f' R U M2' U R // SB
U' M2' F R U R' U' F' // CMLL
U' M2' U // LSE
30 STM

NEXT : B2 R2 D L2 D B2 L2 D' U2 F2 U R' F U L D' B2 L2 R2 F' R
—


----------



## Cubing Forever (Mar 15, 2021)

I tried NM stuff and screwed up lol

U D2 F D R' F' R' //Square
F2 U L2 R U2 R' U M r' F R //square
U L U' L' U L U' L' //FB
U M U' M2 U2 R U' r' U' M U2 M'// SB+ influence LSE
L' U2 L U2 L F' L' F //NMCMLL
R U R' U' M' U R U' r' //EO
M2 U M2 U2 M2 U l2 //LSE


NEXT: D R' F2 U2 L' D2 F2 L2 U2 B2 R2 U2 L' B' R' U' L2 F' R' D' U2


----------



## RyanSoh (Mar 20, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : D2 L2 F' L2 D2 F' R2 B U2 B' D2 U L' R2 F2 D2 U' F' L2 R' B'



42 STM

y' z // inspection
R' L F D' U' R2 D // FB (7/7)
F' U' F U R U' R' U B U B' U' R' U R // NMSB (15/22)
U2 R U R' U R U2 r' // CMLL (8/30)
M' U' M' U2 M2 U M' U2 M U2 M2 //LSE (11/41)
R' //fix NMSB (1/42)

Next: U' R D' L' U F R D B2 R' F2 L' U2 R U2 B2 R D2 R U'


----------



## Pyjam (Mar 21, 2021)

RyanSoh said:


> U' R D' L' U F R D B2 R' F2 L' U2 R U2 B2 R D2 R U'



x y U' F2 r u M' U' R u2 // FB
r U2 R2 U M R U2 F R F' R U' R' U2 R // SB + CMLL
U2 M U M U M2' U M' U2 M // LSE
33 STM

NEXT : B2 R F2 R U2 F2 R2 F2 L F2 L B L' U2 R' D B L B2 U L'
—


----------



## carcass (Mar 21, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> B2 R F2 R U2 F2 R2 F2 L F2 L B L' U2 R' D B L B2 U L'


47 STM
y'
R2 D R2 B2 F' U' F2 U F'//dL block
U' R2 U' R U' R U' R' F R' F' U r' U' r//dR block innefficient but mostly 2 gen
U' R U R' U R' F R F' R U2' R'//CMLL
M' U M' U M' U' M' U' M' U2 M//LSE
NEXT SCRAMBLE: U B2 R2 B2 F2 D U2 L2 F2 L' B' D' U2 R B D' L2 D2 R


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Mar 22, 2021)

carcass said:


> NEXT SCRAMBLE: U B2 R2 B2 F2 D U2 L2 F2 L' B' D' U2 R B D' L2 D2 R



51 STM
y2
r2 D2 U’ M2 B’ //first block
R’ U R’ U M’ R’ U R’ U2 M U2 r U’ r’ //second block
U2 R U R’ U’ R’ F R2 U’ R’ U’ R U R’ F’ //CMLL
M2 U2 M’ U M’ U2 M’ U M’ U M U2 M U M’ U2 M’ U2

NEXT SCRAMBLE: L2 B2 U R2 D F2 U R2 U B2 D R D F2 U' L F2 U F' L'


----------



## tsmosher (Mar 22, 2021)

ImmolatedMarmoset said:


> NEXT SCRAMBLE: L2 B2 U R2 D F2 U R2 U B2 D R D F2 U' L F2 U F' L'



[55 STM]
y' R2 E2 B2 R' B D Uw2 // FB (non-matching center), line-based approach 7/7
L F L' // put in edge for 4b now 3/10
U2 R U R U' R U' R' U' B' R B // square...
U R' U' R U R' U' R // SB 20/30
M U' M' U M U2 M' // 4a & 4b 7/37
U R U R' U F' R U2 R' U2 R' F R // COLL 13/50
U M2 Uw M2 E // 4c & centers 5/55

NEXT: U R2 D' B2 L2 R2 D R2 U' R2 U R2 L D2 F2 D' R' F' D U' F'


----------



## Cubing Forever (Mar 22, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> U R2 D' B2 L2 R2 D R2 U' R2 U R2 L D2 F2 D' R' F' D U' F'


49 ETM

F L2 r' F R2 U2 B2 //pog FB
R U' R' r' U' r M S' U S //square
U2 M' r U R' //SB
F R' F' R U2 R U2 R' //CMLL
U' M' U2 M U M U M' //EO
U2 M2 U M' U2 M' U' M' U2 M U2 //L5EP

Next: F2 R D2 L2 F D2 F' L2 B2 U2 F L2 B' R2 D' L F U' L D' B2


----------



## Pyjam (Mar 22, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> F2 R D2 L2 F D2 F' L2 B2 U2 F L2 B' R2 D' L F U' L D' B2



x y R' u' r u S' u // FB
M U' M f R' f' U' r U' R' // SB
U M' U // EO
F R' F' R U2 r U2' r' // CMLL
U2 M U M U2 M' U' // LSE
34 STM

NEXT : L' U2 D R' B' U R B' L2 F' L' B2 R D2 F2 L2 F2 L' F2 D2 B2
—


----------



## Cubing Forever (Mar 22, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> x y R' u' r u S' u // FB
> M U' M f R' f' U' r U' R' // SB
> U M' U // EO
> F R' F' R U2 r U2' r' // CMLL
> ...


How do you even find those weird block solutions??? lol


----------



## Pyjam (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## Cubing Forever (Mar 23, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> L' U2 D R' B' U R B' L2 F' L' B2 R D2 F2 L2 F2 L' F2 D2 B2


Lesson learnt: don't try to influence LSE during SB all the time
B' U F2 U F' R U r' U M' U2 r B' //FB
R2 S R S' M U M2 //DR edge + LR Edges
U R U R' U S R' S' //pair
R' U2 R U2 R' U' R //pair
U l' U' L U l F' L' F //CMLLEO
U M2 U M' U2 M U //LSE

Next: U' R2 D2 F' D2 F' R2 F L2 F L2 F U' L' B2 L F' R2 U' F


----------



## Pyjam (Mar 25, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> U' R2 D2 F' D2 F' R2 F L2 F L2 F U' L' B2 L F' R2 U' F



Roux or Leor?

R' U' F U2 L2 U2 F2 D' // EO + FB
U S2 U' b2 // F2L-2
U R' U R U' R' U' R // F2L-1
U' R' U L U' M F // Voilà
27 STM / 29 HTM

NEXT : R' B2 U2 F' L' F' L' D' L D B2 R2 U D B2 R2 D B2 R2 F2
—


----------



## Cubing Forever (Mar 26, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> : R' B2 U2 F' L' F' L' D' L D B2 R2 U D B2 R2 D B2 R2 F2


seems pretty ok:
U2 L' U2 S U B2 U S' U S2//pFB+ LR edges
y' U' R2 U R' U R U' R U2 R' U f R' f' //pseudosquare
R U R' U' F R' F' R //pseudopair
U2 R' U' F R' F' R F R' F' R U R //OLLCP
U' M2 U M2 U2 M2 U2 D //LSE+ABF

I've been toying with this pinky pie-like approach for some time. It reduces LSE movecount by a lot (If you use OLLCP) but it increases F2B movecount. It's probably a nice alternative to EOLR. (on a sidenote, you can also avoid 6 flips using this method)
NOTE: this is like pinky pie but it's not pinky pie. Pinky pie deals with misoriented centers which is confusing


----------



## Pyjam (Apr 1, 2021)

There's no next. I've chosen one and get this unusual situation.
So, it's started like Roux but ended in a different way.
Hope you'll enjoy it anyway.

Scramble: U2 B2 L2 B2 U R2 D2 B2 R2 F2 U2 L' D' F L' B' R B2 L' U'
r2 F r2 F U' u' F2 // Pretty FB
U R' r' U' r U' r2 R' // Right square
U F R' F' R // EO
U R M2' U2 r2 // F2L + OLL
L' U2 L U L' U2 R U' L // PLL J
34 STM

Or:
r2 F r2 F U' u' F2 // Pretty FB
U R' r' U' r U' r2 R' // Right square
U F R' F' R // EO 
U R' L2 D2 L // F2L + OLL
U2 L U L' U2 R U' L // PLL J
33 HTM

NEXT : L' F R' U F B R L F B2 U2 D' L2 F2 L2 B2 U' F2 L2 F2
—


----------



## Cubing Forever (Apr 7, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> L' F R' U F B R L F B2 U2 D' L2 F2 L2 B2 U' F2 L2 F2


D M' U M U2 F' R M2 B' //FB
r U R2 M' U2 M U2 R' U' R2 U' R' U F' U' F //SB
U R U2 R' U' R U R' U2 R' F R F' //CMLL
M U' M' U M U2 M2 U' M' U2 M2 U2 M' U2 //LSE

someone give me a better alg for pure L lol: 59 ETM
D M' U M U2 F' R M2 B' //FB
r U R2 U M2 U2 r U R2 U2 R U2 R' U R //SB
U R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U' R' //CMLL
//**** I got a 6 flip
M' U M' U2 M' U M U M' U M' U' //EOLR but I got dots
M E2 M' E2 M2 U2 M2 U' //L4E


----------



## Pyjam (Apr 7, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> someone give me a better alg for pure L



They're all long unless you prefer dubious algs like R U' R' L' U2 L U L' U L R U2 R'.
I prefer Anti-Sune U2 Sune.

D M' U M U2 F' R M2 B' //FB
r U R2 U M2 U2 r U R2 U2 R U2 R' U R //SB 
// 6-flip is already obvious
// Fat Anti-Sune or Sune will fit it
U' r U2' R' U' R U' r' // Fat Anti-Sune
U2 r U R' U R U2' r' // Fat Sune
// Interesting…
U M2'
R U R' U' M' U R U' r' U' // Basic alg averybody should know

Or you don't care about the 6-flip by learning the alg for it and how to use it:
D M' U M U2 F' R M2 B' //FB
r U R2 U M2 U2 r U R2 U2 R U2 R' U R //SB 
U R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U' R' //CMLL
// How to deal with the 6-flip:
M2' U // Put UR and UL @ UF and UR (or UR and UF, doesn't matter)
R U' r' U' M' U r U r' // 6-flip alg
// Now UR and UL are @ DM
U2 M2' U M U2 M // Solved

NEXT : U2 F2 L2 F2 L2 U' F2 D' R2 F2 D' F' R2 U2 F2 U L' B U F' R2
—


----------



## Cubing Forever (Apr 8, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> U2 F2 L2 F2 L2 U' F2 D' R2 F2 D' F' R2 U2 F2 U L' B U F' R2


54 ETM feat. EOLR
R2 u' D2 U F2 M U' M2 r B' //FB
U2 R2 U R' U R r U R' M2 U R' U R U' R' U R //SB
U' F R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F2 //CMLL
M2 U M' U M U M' U M' U2 M2 U2 M' U' //LSE

No next so I'm using the same scramble

Next: L' B' U' F2 L2 U' L' B D R' U2 R D2 R B2 L2 F2 D2 R' B2 R'


----------



## tsmosher (Apr 8, 2021)

I don't think you understand the purpose of these threads. YOU could be the next example solve. Anyone can post an example solve in this thread (using Roux) and then post a scramble for the next person to solve. Cubing Forever has posted a scramble for you above.



Cubing Forever said:


> Next: L' B' U' F2 L2 U' L' B D R' U2 R D2 R B2 L2 F2 D2 R' B2 R'



After your post, you did not post a next scramble, so Cubing Forever used the same scramble in order to keep this thread going.


----------



## Pyjam (Apr 8, 2021)

FTB27 said:


> Hope everything makes sense and would really appreciate some tips or tricks i could use!



Unfortunately, your solution doesn't seem to work:
x' z // inspection
U2 L D' R' U2 B2 // FB (yellow bottom, green left) 6 moves
U R2 U R U2 R' M' U2 R U' R' U' R' U R U2 r' U' r // SB 19 moves 
U' x L U R' U' L' U R U' // CMLL 9 moves
U2 M U' M' // EO 4 moves
U2 M U2 M' U2 M2 U' // UL/UR 7 moves
M U2 M2 U2 M' // Finish middle slice 5 moves



Cubing Forever said:


> L' B' U' F2 L2 U' L' B D R' U2 R D2 R B2 L2 F2 D2 R' B2 R'



Basic Roux :
y2 x' B' R2 D' r' D' U' F2 // FB
r2 M' U2 r U' R' U M2' U R' U2 R // SB
R' F' r U R U' r' F // CMLL
M' U2 M U M' U2 M' U M' U M' U // LSE

NEXT : B2 F2 U2 R2 D R2 U' L2 D' U' B2 R B2 U' F2 U2 B2 L U' R'
—


----------



## tsmosher (Apr 8, 2021)

FTB27 said:


> Next scramble: R2 F2 U2 F2 D2 F2 L2 R F2 U’ R’ B2 R D’ B D R U



Once again, I couldn't get your solution to work on https://alg.cubing.net.
(Also, that site really doesn't like your apostrophes.)

[50 STM]
y // inspection
B2 // triplet
D' F2 D U B' R B R' // line
Uw2 // FB (10 moves)
U M' U R U' Rw' R' // dFR square
F' U' L' U L F // pair up for LS
U2 R' U R // SB (17 moves)
U M' U' M // EOLR (intuitive)
U2 F R U' R' U R U R' U R U' R' F' // COLL (U, X case)
U2 M2 U' M2 U' // 4c

NEXT: F2 D2 L2 D2 L2 F2 R2 U2 B2 D' R2 L B' U' R' D F R B' F2 U


----------



## FB Cubing (Apr 8, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> Once again, I couldn't get your solution to work on https://alg.cubing.net.
> (Also, that site really doesn't like your apostrophes.)
> 
> [50 STM]
> ...


SCRAMBLE: F2 D2 L2 D2 L2 F2 R2 U2 B2 D’ R2 L B’ U’ R’ D F R B’ F2 U
Solution:
y’ // inspection start solve with white top orange front
F R’ D2 U2 L U’ L’ R’ F R2 L’ U L // FB 13 moves
B U B’ R’ U R’ M U2 M’ U2 R’ U R U’ M U2 r U R’ // SB 19 moves
U R U R’ U R U2 R’ U’ R U R’ U’ R’ F R2 U’ R’ U’ R U R’ F’ // 2 look cmll 23 moves
M2 U’ M’ U’ M’ U M U2 M’ U2 M2 U’ // EO and UL/UR 12 moves
M D2 M D2 M2// M slice 5 moves
Total moves: 72  If doesn’t work then i give up. I started the solve with white top orange front.
NEXT: F2 U2 F’ R2 U2 B D2 U2 B’ D2 R2 U R’ D2 B’ L B


----------



## Cubing Forever (Apr 9, 2021)

FTB27 said:


> F2 U2 F’ R2 U2 B D2 U2 B’ D2 R2 U R’ D2 B’ L B


CN Roux: 45 ETM
z//inspection
l' R2 B M2 B //FB
r' U R2 U M2 R U' r' f R f' r' U' r //SB
U2 F R U' R' U R U R' F' //CMLL
M2 U M U M U M U2 M U' M U2 M' U' M2 U' //LSE

LSE w/o EOLR is so inefficient. 

Next: U' B' R B2 F2 U' L2 U B2 D' L2 B2 F2 R2 F' U F2 L' D' B' F2


----------



## Cubing Forever (Apr 9, 2021)

double post bc edit in pings don't work.

@Pyjam give a nicer LSE solution please.


----------



## tsmosher (Apr 9, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> double post bc edit in pings don't work.
> 
> @Pyjam give a nicer LSE solution please.



What I would have done in a solve would've been 1-2 moves longer.
(If that makes you feel any better.)

But here's a slight improvement at 12 STM:
(Your solution was 16 STM.)
U2 (M' U' M' U' M' U' M') U2 (M U2 M')

U2 (M' U' M' U' M' U' M') // orient 4 edges - useful alg - long but quite spammable
U2 (M U2 M') // magic (see below)

I found this by doing what I would normally do which would be:
U2 (M' U' M' U' M' U' M') U2 (M' U2 M) (M' U2 M2 U2 M')
That cancels out to the above which amazed me a little.

U2 (M' U' M' U' M' U' M')
U2 (M' U2 M) // permute UB corner to DF
(M' U2 M2 U2 M') // anti-dots case

My first time, I ran into dots but then went back and avoided them:
U2 (M' U' M' U' M' U' M') U2 (M' U2 M) U2 M2 (E2 M E2 M')

This taught me I need to work on my LSE...


----------



## Pyjam (Apr 9, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> U' B' R B2 F2 U' L2 U B2 D' L2 B2 F2 R2 F' U F2 L' D' B' F2


Thank you!
y' r R2' F U R2 B' r2' R U r // F2B
U F U R U' R' U R U' R' F' // CMLL EO
M' U2 M U // LSE
25 STM / 27 HTM



Cubing Forever said:


> @Pyjam give a nicer LSE solution please.


You took the wrong direction at the 4th move of your LSE.
z //inspection
l' R2 B M2 B //FB
r' U R2 U M2 R U' r' f R f' r' U' r //SB
U2 F R U' R' U R U R' F' //CMLL
M2' U // Good arrow with UR @ UL and UL @ UF
M U' // U' stacks UR and UL @ MF
M U' M2' // solves UR and UL
U' M' U2 M' // L3E

BTW, from this angle you got an easy CMLL
z //inspection
l' R2 B M2 B //FB
r' U R2 U M2 R U' r' f R f' r' U' r //SB
r' F' r U r U' r' F // CMLL
M2' U' M' U M U2 M2' U' M U2 M' // LSE
or R' F' r U r U' r' F

NEXT : B2 L2 F' R2 B' R2 U2 F' U2 F' L' D' B2 F L R D' L2 F' R' U'
—


----------



## FB Cubing (Apr 12, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : B2 L2 F' R2 B' R2 U2 F' U2 F' L' D' B2 F L R D' L2 F' R' U'


Solution:
x' // inspection
B' D B M U2 L' U L// FB
U F R' F2 U' F r' U' r U2 R U' R' M' U M U2 r U r'// SB
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F'// CMLL - 2 look
U' M' U' M U M' U' M' U M' U2 M U' M2 U' M U2 M U2// LSE
Total : 64 moves
Can someone give me a better SB and LSE solution please.
NEXT: B' R2 D2 R2 B D2 R2 F2 U2 L2 F U L2 U L' B2 U2 L2 B' F2


----------



## Pyjam (Apr 12, 2021)

FTB27 said:


> Can someone give me a better SB and LSE solution please.



You should finish your FB in a different way in order to avoid difficulties:
x' // inspection
B' D B M U2 r'
U' // Aligns DR with its center
F // Completes FB
R2 // Solves DR
U M' U' r U2 R' U R U' R' // 1st pair
U' M2' U2 R' U r // 2nd pair
// EO skip!
U2 r U R' U' r' F R F' // COLL
U' M2' U M' U2 M' U2 M2' U // LSE

After your SB you may use a better CMLL instead of a Y-Perm.
You can even avoid EO with a smart AUF before the alg.
x' // inspection
B' D B M U2 L' U L // FB
U F R' F2 U' F r' U' r U2 R U' R' M' U M U2 r U r' // SB
U' // AUF for EO-skip
R2 D r' U r D' R2' U' F' U' F // CMLL + EO
M2 U' M2 U' M2 U2 M' U2 M // LSE



FTB27 said:


> B' R2 D2 R2 B D2 R2 F2 U2 L2 F U L2 U L' B2 U2 L2 B' F2



y D r' U2 L U2 L' D' // FB
R U' M' r U r U' R U R U r' // SB
U R' U L U' R U L' // CMLL
M2' U M U M' U M2' U2 M // LSE

NEXT : F2 L2 R D2 B2 L' B2 U2 B2 D2 R' U B' L' D F2 L U' R F'
—


----------



## FB Cubing (Apr 12, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> After your SB you may use a better CMLL instead of a Y-Perm.
> You can even avoid EO with a smart AUF before the alg.


I am very new to roux and don't know full CMLL yet so that's why I used Y Perm.


----------



## tsmosher (Apr 13, 2021)

FTB27 said:


> Solution:
> x' // inspection
> B' D B M U2 L' U L// FB
> U F R' F2 U' F r' U' r U2 R U' R' M' U M U2 r U r'// SB
> ...



Although Pyjam is 100x better than I am, here's another take on your solve from a fellow noob if it helps.
I used 2-look CMLL, and I tried to explain everything.

Ultimately, it was 62 STM broken down as follows:
- SB:
- dFR square: 7 moves
- BR pair: 8 moves
- LSE 4a & 4b: 8 moves
- OCLL (EO preserved): 11 moves
- CPLL: 13 moves
- LSE 4c: 7 moves

x' // inspection
B' D B M U2 L' U L// FB

// SB: nothing special but 15 moves. pretty reasonable for my solves anyway.

U' R2 // insert BR belt edge into DR as pseudo-cross edge. with this pseudo-cross edge...
// you are trying to form a Red-Yellow corner-edge pair (with Green bottom dot)
// Red Yellow Green corner is in the BR slot / Red Yellow edge is UB (this is the actual DR "cross edge")

B U' B2 R B // anti-trigger to pair (B U' B') then directly insert in back with shortened hedgeslammer-- aka "3-move insert" (B' R B)

// alternatively, you can make this a little less awkward with a y/y'
//y R U' R2 F R y'

// dFR square finished!

// now you just have to pair and insert BR corner-edge pair.
// both pieces are in the U layer, and this is a "Crocodile" case if you've watched RiDo 
// (corner and its corresponding edge same color up.)

U B U B' // put the croc in the corner with U, hide it with B, bring the edge ("prey") next to it with U, and the crocodile pounces with B'
U2 B U' B' // insert premade pair in BR

// alternatively, a y rotation here is more moves but less awkward
// (note that Dw/Dw' can also be substituted for any y/y' rotation)
// Dw' U2 R U R' U2 R U' R' Dw'

// getting to the last layer, I do things a little out of order depending how my everything looks

// I like to have (any) 2 oriented edges in bottom so that EO is easier to spot

U M U' M' // orient DB+arrow on top
U M' U2 M' // insert DB alongside DF back on bottom
// this completes 4a and 4b as long as we preserve EO during OCLL

// if my edges aren't oriented, I like U2 F R U R' U' F' for this OCLL case
U' R2 D' R U2 R' D R U2 R U2 // this is the most common OCLL alg for this case that preserves EO

// if you want to "phase" your yellow edges (move them opposite each other)... do a Jb-perm
// if you don't care do a T-perm or whatever you want 

// btw with 2-look CMLL and 2 adjacent bottom edges on top (a "cycle case"):
// if they are in FL (like they are here) or in BR, Jb-perm phases them
// if they are in FR or in BL, Ja-perm phases them
// if they are already opposite, T-perm preserves them.

// if you do phase them, be prepared to look out for dots.
// (or be prepared to solve dots!)

R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' // this is the most common Jb-perm (CPLL)

// onto 4c (since we did 4a and 4b earlier)

M2 // insert orange into red
U' // line up colors

// this is a bar-front case (bar on F face , dot on U face)
// to solve this case:
// - do a M or M' setup (I visualize this as moving the bar to the top not the front)
// - "bar on top" case is solved with U2 M2 U2-- so next do U2 M2 U2
// - then do a M or M' teardown (opposite of what you did earlier)

M U2 M2 U2 M' // done.


----------



## FB Cubing (Apr 13, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> Although Pyjam is 100x better than I am, here's another take on your solve from a fellow noob if it helps.
> I used 2-look CMLL, and I tried to explain everything.
> 
> Ultimately, it was 62 STM broken down as follows:
> ...


Cheers for all the useful information! I will try and put this into account in my solves


----------



## FB Cubing (Apr 13, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : F2 L2 R D2 B2 L' B2 U2 B2 D2 R' U B' L' D F2 L U' R F'


Inspection// start with yellow top GREEN front
F D2 U' R U' R' L U' L' U F U2 R' U' R F' // FB and SB edge
y U2 R' U R U2 r U' r R U R' M U2 M2 U2 R U' r' // SB
U F (R U R' U')x2 F' // CMLL
M2 U M U' M' U M U2 M' U2 M2 U' // EO and UL/UR
M U2 M' U2 // LSE ( m slice )
Total: 61 moves I couldn't find a good FB so it turned out to be horribly long 
NEXT: D2 B U2 B2 D2 B F L U L D2 B U2 R B R B' F2


----------



## Pyjam (Apr 13, 2021)

FTB27 said:


> I couldn't find a good FB so it turned out to be horribly long


z2 F2 u2 U' B R' r' F // FB
R U' R2 M U r' U' R U r U R' // SB



FTB27 said:


> D2 B U2 B2 D2 B F L U L D2 B U2 R B R B' F2


z2 U2 F2 M2' B // FB
U2 R U R2 F R' F' R
U R' U2 R U R' U2 R // SB
R U' L' U R' U' L // CMLL
U' M U' M' U' M U' M' U M U2 M // LSE

NEXT : D' L B2 U' F B2 D2 B' U R2 B2 D2 R' U2 L2 U2 B2 D2 B2 R'
—


----------



## tsmosher (Apr 13, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : D' L B2 U' F B2 D2 B' U R2 B2 D2 R' U2 L2 U2 B2 D2 B2 R'



[41 STM] - one of my better Roux solves
S' Rw S2 // align things, 4/5 FB
M2 Uw2 R' U R Uw2 // last edge FB (9 moves)
M2 U Rw' U Rw' // dFR square
U' M L' B' L // SB (11 moves)
M U' M U M' // EOLR (5 moves)
U2 R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' // COLL (10 moves)
U M2 U' M' U2 M' U2 // LSE (7 moves)

Can anyone think of a better FB solution? I like my start, but 6 moves to get the last edge in was pretty weak.

NEXT: R U2 D F' B' D B2 R' U L2 B2 U2 B' U2 L2 D2 L2 U2 B L2 B'


----------



## Pyjam (Apr 14, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> Can anyone think of a better FB solution?


Your FB is little too sophisticated. And you know, even the best rouxers are not full color neutral.

Here's a much simpler solution:
y2 U2 R2 B D' B2
But it put DR in a bad position. You can fix it like this:
y2 U2 R2 U B D' B2
The fingertricks are not easy. A rotation would help.

One more thing, don't do U' M L' B' L. Do U' M2' R' U' R instead.


----------



## tsmosher (Apr 14, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> Your FB is little too sophisticated. And you know, even the best rouxers are not full color neutral.
> 
> Here's a much simpler solution:
> y2 U2 R2 B D' B2
> ...



Color doesn't bother me so much.
I've solved on any side of the cube since I started.
I find it more confining "trying" to be x2/y color neutral (although that was a cool concept once I grasped it).

U' M2 R' U' R -- brilliant! I had to get back to the cube state to understand what you meant.
Once I see a premade corner-edge pair, I immediately want to insert it. (Hence: L' B L)
Your solution is much more elegant, ergonomic, and preserves EO.

Thanks.


----------



## Pyjam (Apr 14, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> I like my start, but 6 moves to get the last edge in was pretty weak.



I forgot to answer on this point. Fortunately, I remembered during my sleep!
You don't need Rw for you second move. You want the last edge on U, so R is the correct move.
The solution:
S' R S2 // align things, 4/5 FB
U2 u' R' u // last edge

It's worth mentioning that this is something you can do to insert a corner too:
F' R' F R // Set up the case
F u' R' u // Corner insertion


----------



## abunickabhi (Apr 14, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT: R U2 D F' B' D B2 R' U L2 B2 U2 B' U2 L2 D2 L2 U2 B L2 B'



LSE was cool in this one, one looked LSE as it was just a UF5 alg and a 2flip.

y' L2 D2 U' M' B' //FB
R U R' M' U R' U2 R U2 R' U2 R //Sb
U R' F U' R F R' U R F' U2 //CMLL
F2 U M U' F2 U' M U M2 //1st look of LSE
[L E2 L2 E L, U] //2 flip finish

Next: F' R D L2 U L2 U2 F2 U F2 U' L2 R' F' R F R' F2 L R


----------



## tsmosher (Apr 15, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: F' R D L2 U L2 U2 F2 U F2 U' L2 R' F' R F R' F2 L R



// 52 ETM
y2 x' // inspect
U F' R' B' // FB (4 moves)
M' U y L' U L U S2 // 4b
U L' U' L U' M' U2 M U2 L F' L' // dBR square
L' U L U' L F' L' F // FL pair (SB: 20 moves)
M R U2 R' U' R U2 L' U R' U' L M' // OLLCP/A (13 moves)
Dw' U' M2 U' M U2 M // LSE (15 moves, incl. 4b)

My SB could use some work.

SIGUENTE: F B2 R' B2 R' U2 L2 F2 U2 B2 D2 R' F2 U B2 R' B U L R' B


----------



## Pyjam (Apr 15, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> F B2 R' B2 R' U2 L2 F2 U2 B2 D2 R' F2 U B2 R' B U L R' B



y2 R2 L u' U' r' D' U2 F' // FB
r U r' U' M' f R f' R U2 M2' U R // SB
U' r' F' r U r U' r' F // CMLL
M U2 M U M U' M' U' M2 U // LSE

NEXT : F2 L F2 D2 F2 R U2 L' R' B2 D2 U' L' B L' R' D2 L' F2 U2 F
—


----------



## Cubing Forever (Apr 16, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> F2 L F2 D2 F2 R U2 L' R' B2 D2 U' L' B L' R' D2 L' F2 U2 F


Normal: 55 ETM
y'//inspection
F2 R' U2 R U2 B R U2 F2 //FB
M U' M' U' M' U M //LR edges in FB
U' F R' F' R U2 R2 F R F' //square
U' R' U R U f R' f' //SB+EO
U R2 D R' U R D' R' U R' U' R U' R' //COLL
U2 M2 U M' U2 M' U2 //LSE

Magic: 45 ETM 
B2 E2 L' E2 R L' //magic squares
U' M' U L U L2 B L B' //Pair
U' F' U' F U F' U' F //Pair
U2 R U R' U R U2 r' //CMLL
U' M U2 M' U2 M' U' M //EOLR
U' M2 U M U2 M U' //LSE

Next: U2 L' F2 R' U2 F2 D2 R2 B2 L D2 U' B2 D B' R' F' R2 B' U2


----------



## abunickabhi (Apr 16, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: U2 L' F2 R' U2 F2 D2 R2 B2 L D2 U' B2 D B' R' F' R2 B' U2



y z U' D'F' U2 R' D y //FB
U' M' U R2 M' R' U R U' M' R' U R' U2 R2 U2 R2// SB
L' U' L U L F' L' F U' //CMLL
U2 R2 U M' U' M R2 U S' U S //1 look LSE 5-cycle UF-LU-UR-BU-DF

Next: F L2 U R2 U B2 U' R2 D2 F2 R2 B' R' D B2 U2 R' U L R'


----------



## tsmosher (Apr 16, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: F L2 U R2 U B2 U' R2 D2 F2 R2 B' R' D B2 U2 R' U L R'



That 1-look 5-cycle LSE was awesome. What is this voodoo magic!?

[43 STM]
x2 y2 // inspect
M' F' R2 U2 B // FB (5)
M2 U R2 // BR edge
U2 R U R' U' B' R B // dFR (11)
U2 R' U' M U' R // BR (6)
U2 R U' L' U R' U' L // COLL (8)
M2 U' M U' M' // EOLR (5)
U' M2 U' M' U2 M U2 M2 // LSE (8)

NEXT: R2 D F2 L2 U R2 D2 B2 U' R2 U' R2 L' U2 B' F L B2 F' L R2


----------



## AlgoCuber (Apr 17, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT: R2 D F2 L2 U R2 D2 B2 U' R2 U' R2 L' U2 B' F L B2 F' L R2


A CFOP solver's first time using Roux (Probably a trash solve, but at least it's fingertrick friendly)

U2 F' R2 F R F' U' L' U' R' U' R // FB
U2 L2 U L U2 L' U' L U L' U' L' U2 L U' L' U L // SB
F R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' F' // CMLL
U2 M' U' M' U' M U' M // EOLR
M2 U M U2 M // LSE

Next scramble: U' L' F R2 B U2 R2 F' D F2 U F2 B2 R2 F2 L2 U' F2 U2 L


----------



## Cubing Forever (Apr 17, 2021)

AlgoCuber said:


> U' L' F R2 B U2 R2 F' D F2 U F2 B2 R2 F2 L2 U' F2 U2 L


Awesome solve yo!
51 ETM:
y //inspection
F2 B' U' L2 R' U R' F //FB
U2 F R' F' U F' U F U2 R' U R //Square
M U R U R2 F R F' //SB
U R U' L' U R' U' L //CMLL
U M U' M U' M U' M2 U' M' U2 M2 U2 M' U2 //LSE

Next: D' R F' L2 B F' R2 F2 L2 U2 R2 U' F R' B' L' U2 F2 R


----------



## abunickabhi (Apr 17, 2021)

AlgoCuber said:


> Next scramble: U' L' F R2 B U2 R2 F' D F2 U F2 B2 R2 F2 L2 U' F2 U2 L



y2 U M R D F' U2 F D2 //FB
U r2 M' U' R U R' f R' f' U R U' R' U F' U' F //SB
U' L' U' L U' L' U2 L U' //CMLL
U' M' U M2 U2 M' U' M' U' M //5-cycle alg
[L E2 L2 E L, U] //2 flip to finish LSE

Edit: It happened again, post at the same time.


----------



## abunickabhi (Apr 17, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: D' R F' L2 B F' R2 F2 L2 U2 R2 U' F R' B' L' U2 F2 R


x2 y R2 U R' U F' R U2 M' B' L U' x //FB part
r' U' R2 U2 R' U2 R U R' U' R2 U' R' U R U R' U R U' r' //SB
F' L' U' L U F U2//CMLL
y2 U' M2 U' M' U2 M' //LSE UF-DF-UR-DB-UL


Next: R' B2 D U B2 L2 F2 L2 U B2 F2 R2 L D2 B' U' R2 D' B F' L'


----------



## tsmosher (Apr 17, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: R' B2 D U B2 L2 F2 L2 U B2 F2 R2 L D2 B' U' R2 D' B F' L'



(Pretty Much) Standard Roux
[55 STM]
y2
Uw2 R S2 Uw M2 R U R E2 // FB (9)
R U2 M' U2 Rw' U' Rw // dFR (7)
M2 U M' U M // EO (5)
U R U' R' U R U' R' U R // BR pair (10)
M2 U2 M U2 M' // 4b (5)
Rw U R' U' Rw' F R F' R U R' U R U2 R' // icky COLL (15)
M2 U' M2 U' // 4c (4)



Spoiler: Roux with Mehta finish (JTLE/PLL)



(56 STM)
y2
Uw2 R S2 Uw M2 R U R E2 // FB
R U2 M' U2 Rw' U' Rw // dFR
M2 U M' U M // EO
R U2 R2 U R2 U R2 U' R2 // BR pair
U' R U R2 U' R2 U R // JTLE
M2 // DF+DB
U R U R' F' R U2 R' U2 R' F R U R U2 R' U' // Ra-PLL



NEXT: F2 L U2 B2 R' F2 R F2 R U2 F2 D2 B' R' U B' D2 B' R D' L'


----------



## Pyjam (Apr 17, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> F2 L U2 B2 R' F2 R F2 R U2 F2 D2 B' R' U B' D2 B' R D' L'



x' y' 
F2 u' r' u' R' U' r' u2 // dL block 
U R2 r U R' U M' U' // dR block 
r2' F' U' F U' r U R' U R // CMLL
M U M' U2 M2' // LSE
31 STM

NEXT : R2 F L2 U2 L2 B' U2 L2 F L B D2 B2 R2 D R' B' F' L2 U
—


----------



## tsmosher (Apr 18, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : R2 F L2 U2 L2 B' U2 L2 F L B D2 B2 R2 D R' B' F' L2 U



[52 STM]
z2 y // inspect
R F2 U' S2 R2 U M' E2 R2 U R' E2 // FB
U2 M' U' R U' M2 U R // most of SB
U' R' U' R' U' R U R U R // FR
Rw' F' Rw U R U' Rw' F // COLL
M U M' U2 M U' M' // EOLR
U' M U2 M2 U2 M' U' // 4c



Spoiler: (early EO inadvertently solving DF+DB)



[58 STM]
z2 y // inspect
R F2 U' S2 R2 U M' E2 R2 U R' E2 // FB
U2 M' U' R U' M2 U R // most of SB
U2 M' U2 R' F R F'
U' R U' R' U R U R'
U2 R' U' R U' R' U R' D' R U R' D R2 // COLL
U' M2 U M U2 M' U M2 U // EPLL



NEXT:
U2 F L2 D2 F' L2 B L2 R2 F' R2 D' R2 F D F2 L' F2 U2 B


----------



## Pyjam (Apr 18, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> U2 F L2 D2 F' L2 B L2 R2 F' R2 D' R2 F D F2 L' F2 U2 B



z B' u r S2 R2 u U R' u' // FB
f' U2 f U r' U' M' F R' F' R // SB
U M2' U r U R' U r U2 R' // CMLL EO
M' U2 M' U' M2' // LSE
35 STM

NEXT : L2 U' F2 U2 L2 F2 L2 D' R2 B2 D B' R' U L' F2 D2 B D' U F2
—


----------



## AlgoCuber (Apr 18, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT:
> U2 F L2 D2 F' L2 B L2 R2 F' R2 D' R2 F D F2 L' F2 U2 B


Probably butchered this solve again lol

y F U2 R L' U' M U M' r U r' // FB (12)
U2 L2 U' L' U R' F' R U' L U L' U2 L U L' // SB (16)
U R U2 R' U2 R' F R F' // CMLL (9)
U' M' U2 M U M U2 M' U' M' // EOLR
U M2 U M U2 M U2 M' // L4EP

Next: L2 B L2 B2 U2 L U2 L' R2 D2 R2 U2 B D F' L R' U2 L2

Edit: Dammit someone beat me to the solve again


----------



## tsmosher (Apr 18, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : L2 U' F2 U2 L2 F2 L2 D' R2 B2 D B' R' U L' F2 D2 B D' U F2



x'
S R E' R E2 // FB
R' U M' U2 R' U R // dFR
M2 U M' U' M // EO
U2 R' U2 R U R' U R2 // BR
U' M' U2 M' // 4b
Rw U2 R2 F R F' R U2 Rw' // COLL
U2 M2 U M' U2 M U2 M2 // 4c




Spoiler: Alternate ending with L5EP



x'
S R E' R E2 // FB
R' U M' U2 R' U R // dFR
M2 U M' U' M // EO
U2 R' U2 R U R' U R2 // BR
U2 M2 Dw' // stuff
U' Rw U2 R2 F R F' R U2 Rw' // COLL
U2 R U R' U R' U' R' U' R2 U2 R U' // L5EP



NEXT:
L2 F R2 B' F2 U2 F' L2 B2 R2 D2 F' U B2 R' D' F2 U' B2 R'


----------



## Cubing Forever (Apr 19, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> L2 F R2 B' F2 U2 F' L2 B2 R2 D2 F' U B2 R' D' F2 U' B2 R'


When SB is shorter than FB smh: 47 ETM
U u R' u2 R U2 R' F U F'//FB
R U2 R U2 R2 B' R' B //SB
U R U R' U R' F R F' R U2 R' //CMLL
U M U M' U M U' M' U' M2 U' M2 U2 M' U2 M U //LSE

Next: D2 B R2 U' L2 U' R2 B2 L2 U2 F2 U' L2 B2 R D L B L' B'


----------



## abunickabhi (Apr 19, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: D2 B R2 U' L2 U' R2 B2 L2 U2 F2 U' L2 B2 R D L B L' B'



z2 B L U' L' D' F2 R2 F //FB
R U r U' R' U' M2 U2 R' U r U//SB
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' U //CMLL
U' F2 U' M' U' M U2 F2 U //UF-DF-RU-UL-BU
[U2, M] [U M' U : [M', U2]] //LSE finish with 2 flip

Next: F' D2 R2 B U2 F' R2 F L2 F D2 F' L D2 F R2 D2 R' D' B2


----------



## tsmosher (Apr 19, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: F' D2 R2 B U2 F' R2 F L2 F D2 F' L D2 F R2 D2 R' D' B2



52 ETM
U' F2 E M' U' R2 M2 U' R E2 // FB (10)
M F R' F' // square (4)
M U' F R' F' R // EO (6)
M2 U2 R U R' // FR (5)
y2 F R U R' U' R U' R' U' R U R' F' // COLL (14)
U' M U2 M' U M2 U' M' U2 M U2 M2 U' // LSE (13)

NEXT:
D F2 R2 F2 D2 L2 U' L2 R2 U2 R' F2 D2 R' B D' F D U' B'


----------



## Pyjam (Apr 19, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> D F2 R2 F2 D2 L2 U' L2 R2 U2 R' F2 D2 R' B D' F D U' B'



D2 U R2 D R' F2 // FB 
M U M' U r2 U' F R' F' U R f R2 f' // SB
U M2' // F2L
U F' r U r' U2 L' U2 L U // CMLL
M2' U' M U2 M' U' M2' // PLL U

NEXT : L2 F L2 R2 B U2 B' L2 D2 F' R2 D R B' F' R' B R2 D' L2
—


----------



## tsmosher (Apr 19, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : L2 F L2 R2 B U2 B' L2 D2 F' R2 D R B' F' R' B R2 D' L2



x2 // inspect
E' R2 U R' F' U2 R' E2 // FB (8)
U' R' U R U R2 // dBR (6)
M2 U M' U' M // EO (5)
R U2 R' U2 R U' R' // FR (7)
L' R U' L U R' U2 L' U2 L // COLL (10)
M' U2 M // 4b (3)
U' M2 U M U2 M' U // 4c (7)

NEXT: 
F2 D' B' D L2 R2 D B2 U' B2 L2 F2 D2 B' F2 L2 R' U2 B U'


----------



## abunickabhi (Apr 20, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT:
> F2 D' B' D L2 R2 D B2 U' B2 L2 F2 D2 B' F2 L2 R' U2 B U'



x2 y R' F' R F L U L' U' L U x //FB
r U M' U' R' U2 R' R' U R U' R' U2 R U' R' U r u' M2 u //SB
y R U R' U' R' F R F' y'//CMLL
M2 U2 //setup to 5-cycle
D' S U R2 S' R2 D M' U' M

Next: D L U F' U D2 B' L' D R2 U2 L2 F2 R F2 R' U2 B2 R B2


----------



## tsmosher (Apr 20, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: D L U F' U D2 B' L' D R2 U2 L2 F2 R F2 R' U2 B2 R B2



y' // inspect
D2 Rw U2 S' E R E R2 E2 // FB (9)
U' R U R U2 F' U' F R' // dBR (9)
M2 U2 M' U M // EO (5)
U2 R U R' U2 R U' R' // FR (8)
Dw U2 R' U' D R' U' R D' U2 R // CDRLL (11)
Dw' M' Uw2 M Uw2 // 4b (5)
M2 U M U2 M U // 4c (6)

NEXT: 
U' R' L' F' D' F2 U' B' U' D2 F' U2 L2 F' L2 F L2 F U2 L2 F2


----------



## Pyjam (Apr 20, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> U' R' L' F' D' F2 U' B' U' D2 F' U2 L2 F' L2 F L2 F U2 L2 F2



x y' L2 F2 U2 l' u' U' L' D2 // FB
r2 U M U' r U2 r' // Square
U M2' // Last pair
U f R' U R U' R' f' // Insertion + CLL
M' U' M U' M' U2 M' U' M U M2' U M' U2 // LSE
39 STM

Using non matching blocks:
x y' L2 F2 U2 l' u' U' L' D2 // FB
r2 U r' U' F R' F' U' R U R' U2 R // NMSB
r U R' U' r' F R F' // CMLL
M U' M' U' M U' M U2 R2 // LSE
38 STM

NEXT : L' U' L' B D2 L2 D B2 L D' B2 D' R2 F2 U2 R2 U2 L2 U2 F2
—


----------



## tsmosher (Apr 20, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : L' U' L' B D2 L2 D B2 L D' B2 D' R2 F2 U2 R2 U2 L2 U2 F2



[40 STM] (with cancellations)
x2 y' // inspect
U F' E' // FB (3)
Rw2 R U' R' U' R U2 R U R2 // dBR (10)
U' M // EO (2)
U R U2 R' U M2 U2 R // FR (8)
U' R' U' R U2 L' U R' U' L // CPLL/4b (10)
U M U2 M' U2 M2 U' // 4c (7)

NEXT:
B' L' F R' L2 U L2 B' U' L R2 U D B2 R2 D' L2 D' R2 L2 B2


----------



## Petrus_EW (Apr 21, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT:
> B' L' F R' L2 U L2 B' U' L R2 U D B2 R2 D' L2 D' R2 L2 B2


(y2 x') R' U2 R L U' L' F' M U' B// FB
R' U M' U2 R2 U R M U' r R' U R U L' U R' U' l// SB+COLL
U' M U' M' U2 M U2 M' U' M' U2 M2' U2 M'// EOLR + Solved

STM: 43









alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net





NEXT: R2 U2 D2 B2 U R' L' U' D2 B2 L R U2 F2 B' F' D' L2 D R2


----------



## abunickabhi (Apr 21, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT:
> B' L' F R' L2 U L2 B' U' L R2 U D B2 R2 D' L2 D' R2 L2 B2



y2 x' B2 R2 B' U' R2 U R' U F' //FB
U r' U2 R' U R2 U M U' R' U2 R U' R' U r //SB
R B U B' U' R' //CMLL 
[U' M U : [M, U2]] //3-style alg
S U S U S U2 S' U S' U S' U2

Next: L U2 B2 L2 D2 F R2 D2 B' D2 R2 F2 R' F D' L' D' U R2 F' U


----------



## AlgoCuber (Apr 21, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: L U2 B2 L2 D2 F R2 D2 B' D2 R2 F2 R' F D' L' D' U R2 F' U


My first okay Roux solve. Still needs work on blockbuilding though

50 STM
y // Inspection
F U2 R U2 L' U L U2 r U r' // FB
D U F U' F' D' l U M2' U L' U' l U l' // SB
U R' F U2' F' R F R' U2 R F' // CMLL
M' U M' U M U M' U2 M // EOLR
U2 M2 U' M2 // L4EP

Next: U R2 U2 B U2 B2 R2 U2 R2 F' U2 F R' U F' U B F R2


----------



## tsmosher (Apr 21, 2021)

AlgoCuber said:


> My first okay Roux solve. Still needs work on blockbuilding though
> 
> 50 STM
> y // Inspection
> ...



Think that's a LS/LL scramble...


----------



## AlgoCuber (Apr 22, 2021)

Oh, whoops
Scramble:
R F' L' D2 B2 L2 F2 D' R2 U2 B2 F2 R B F2 R' F' D' R2


----------



## Petrus_EW (Apr 22, 2021)

AlgoCuber said:


> Scramble:
> R F' L' D2 B2 L2 F2 D' R2 U2 B2 F2 R B F2 R' F' D' R2


L' B U' D L2' U L' D2'//FB
U' M U2 M2' U' r2 U R' F R' F' R B' R' B L' U R' U' l U2 R U2 R'//SB+COLL
M' U2 M' U2 M' U' M//LSE
U M2 U M' U2 M2' U2 M'// Solved

[STM: 47]









alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net





NEXT: U' R' F2 B2 D L F' U2 R2 B' D2 B2 R L F2 U' L' B D' F2


----------



## tsmosher (Apr 22, 2021)

AlgoCuber said:


> Oh, whoops
> Scramble:
> R F' L' D2 B2 L2 F2 D' R2 U2 B2 F2 R B F2 R' F' D' R2



[56 STM]
x // inspect
B2 U' B // triplet
Uw' R Uw R2 Uw' Rw E // FB (10)
R2 F' U2 F U2 B U B' // dFR (8)
M U' R' F R F' // 4a (6)
U M U2 Rw // 4b (4)
U' R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 // BR (7)
R U' R U' R' U2 R2 U R' U R U2 R' // COLL (13)
M2 U M U2 M' U2 M2 U2 // 4c (8)

NEXT:
F' L2 F2 U2 L R2 D2 R F2 R2 U2 B2 D' F' U2 B U R2 B2 R'


----------



## abunickabhi (Apr 22, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT:
> F' L2 F2 U2 L R2 D2 R F2 R2 U2 B2 D' F' U2 B U R2 B2 R'



y D' R2 U2 L' U L D //FB
r' U' r2 R U2 R2 U' R U' r U' r' U2 r U R' U'//SB

F' r U r' U2 L' U2L M2 //CMLL
y2 R2 U M R2 U' M U L2 D' l2 //5-cycle

Next: R D U2 R2 B D2 B L2 U2 B L2 U2 L2 D' R B R F' D2 U'


----------



## Petrus_EW (Apr 22, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: R D U2 R2 B D2 B L2 U2 B L2 U2 L2 D' R B R F' D2 U'


(x2y2) R' U R D r2 B' U2 R' U2 F'//FB
U R U M U M' U' R2 U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R'//SB
L2' D' L U2 L' D L U2 L//COLL
U M U' M'//LSE
U M U2 M' U M2'//Solved

[STM: 47]









alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net





NEXT: B' U2 F2 L R D' F' L2 B' D2 R2 U' F L B2 R U' F L' U2


----------



## tsmosher (Apr 22, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: R D U2 R2 B D2 B L2 U2 B L2 U2 L2 D' R B R F' D2 U'



x2
U' R B2 R Uw R2 U' R E2 // FB (9)
U' R U Rw U Rw2 // dBR (6)
U2 F' L' U2 L F // 4a (6)
M2 R U2 R' U2 R U R' // FR (8)
U2 M' U2 M // 4b (4)
U2 R' F' Rw U R U' Rw' F // COLL (9)
M2 U' M' U2 M' // 4c (5)

NEXT:
B' U' D2 L2 D2 R' B2 R' B2 R U2 L D' F' R' D2 B D2 F2


----------



## Cubing Forever (Apr 23, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> B' U' D2 L2 D2 R' B2 R' B2 R U2 L D' F' R' D2 B D2 F2


Using ACMLL: 48 STM
y2 //inspection
U2 R' L U2 L2 F2 S' U S //squares
F U2 F' U F U F' M' U R' U M U' R //F2B with swapped pairs
R U R' U R U2 R F2 R2 //ACMLL
M U M' U M U M' U M2 U M U2 M' U M2 U2 //LSE

Normal Roux: 48 STM
y2 //inspection
U2 R' L U2 L2 F2 S' U S //squares
F U2 F' U' f R f' U M' F' L F L' //pairs
R U2 R' U' R U' R' //CMLL
U' M U2 M U M' U' M U2 M' U M2 U' M2 U2 M' U2 M U' //LSE


----------



## tsmosher (Apr 23, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Using ACMLL: 48 STM
> y2 //inspection
> U2 R' L U2 L2 F2 S' U S //squares
> F U2 F' U F U F' M' U R' U M U' R //F2B with swapped pairs
> ...



What's missing here...? Hmmm...


----------



## Cubing Forever (Apr 23, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> What's missing here...? Hmmm...


L2 U2 R2 B2 U' L2 U R2 U L2 B R' U2 F2 U' B R2 D' F2 U' and I was in a hurry


----------



## tsmosher (Apr 23, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> L2 U2 R2 B2 U' L2 U R2 U L2 B R' U2 F2 U' B R2 D' F2 U' and I was in a hurry



F R2 B' E' R U R E2 // FB (8)
R U' R U2 R' U R // dFR (7)
M U2 M2 F R' F' R // 4a (7)
U2 R U R' U2 R U' R' U R // BR (10)
U2 L' U R U' L U R' // COLL (8)
U' M' U2 M // 4b (4)
U2 M2 U' M' U2 M' U' // 4c (7)

NEXT:
U R2 B D2 F2 R2 F R2 F L2 B' R2 F2 D' B L' R2 U2 L2 F L


----------



## abunickabhi (Apr 26, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT:
> U R2 B D2 F2 R2 F R2 F L2 B' R2 F2 D' B L' R2 U2 L2 F L



y M' F2 R r B' U R U' F2 //FB
U' M' U R2 U' M' U2 r' U' r U2 F' U' F //SB
U2 R U R' U R' F R F' R U2 R' M2 U' //CMLL
U2 M' F U F M F' U' F' U2 //LSE

Next: D' R2 D' R2 B2 D2 L2 U L2 D L2 B D R' F2 L F' D L2 R


----------



## tsmosher (Apr 26, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: D' R2 D' R2 B2 D2 L2 U L2 D L2 B D R' F2 L F' D L2 R



[47 STM]
y // inspect
B' u' M r u' R U' R' u2 // FB (9)
U' R2 R U' R2 U' R // dBR+FR edge (7)
U2 M U' M' // 4a & 4b (4)
U R2 U R2 U R2 U2 R2 // LS (8)
U F R' D' R U2 R' D R U2 F' // COLL (11)
U' M2 U' M' U2 M U2 M2 // 4c (8)

NEXT:
F' R2 B2 L2 U2 B' L2 F' D2 U2 B' R2 U' L D2 U F2 L2 D' B2 R2


----------



## StrategySam (Apr 28, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> [47 STM]
> y // inspect
> B' u' M r u' R U' R' u2 // FB (9)
> U' R2 R U' R2 U' R // dBR+FR edge (7)
> ...



Thought I would try it 
[50 STM]
x2 //inspect
U' D' R' y Lw U2 M2 U2 L' U Lw // FB
S' U' S Rw U' R' U2 R' U R U' R U R' U' Rw U Rw' //SB
R U R' U R U' R' U R U2' R' //CMLL
M' U M' U' M' U2 M2 U' M2 U'//LSE

Next:
R2 F U2 F' D2 B' L2 B2 F' R2 B' U2 R' D' L' D F D' R B' D'


----------



## Petrus_EW (Apr 28, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT:
> F' R2 B2 L2 U2 B' L2 F' D2 U2 B' R2 U' L D2 U F2 L2 D' B2 R2



(x') U R2 L2 U' D' R2 D F D' (x)//FB
U M2' U M U B' R' B R' L' B2 R' U R U' l//SB
R U2 R2' U' R2 U' R2' U2 R//CMLL
M' U M U M' U M' U M2'//EOLR
U M' U2 M U2 M2' U2//Solved

[STM: 50]









alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net





NEXT: D2 R' U L F' B2 D' L' R2 U B' D2 F2 L2 U' B' F' L' D2 U


----------



## tsmosher (Apr 29, 2021)

Petrus_EW said:


> NEXT: D2 R' U L F' B2 D' L' R2 U B' D2 F2 L2 U' B' F' L' D2 U



CN Roux
49 STM

y z // inspect
R U R F' R2 S2 // FB, FR pair (6)
U2 M' U' r' M U' r // 4a (7)
U' S' U2 S // swap out DR, form BR pair (4)
U' R' U R // SB (4)
R2 D' R U R' D R U R U' R' U' R // COLL (13)
M' U2 M' // insert UR into DF, but first... (3)
E' M2 E // fix centers (3)
U M2 U' M U2 M U2 // 4c, 3-cycle (7)
M2 U2 // bar-bang (2)

NEXT:
U F U2 F2 U2 R2 U2 L2 F2 L2 U' F2 U2 R' D' R' F' L2 B' L F'


----------



## abunickabhi (May 2, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT:
> U F U2 F2 U2 R2 U2 L2 F2 L2 U' F2 U2 R' D' R' F' L2 B' L F'



D M u y x' U' R' U M' U' x //FB
M' U' r M' U' r U2 R2 U2 R2 //SB
R' U R U' R2' F R2 U R' U' F' R U2//CMLL
F' R' F M' F' R F U2 M U2 //5-cycle LSE

Next: B2 D' L2 D2 U2 L' B2 L' U2 F2 U2 F2 L U L B' F' R' D F2


----------



## tsmosher (May 2, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> B2 D' L2 D2 U2 L' B2 L' U2 F2 U2 F2 L U L B' F' R' D F2



CN Roux with 2 Look Corners

[52 STM]
y
U F2 u' M2 u' // FB (5)
U' R' U2 R' U' M2 U2 R' U R // SS (10)
U r R2 U2 R U R' U R2 // LS (9)
U' M' U' M // 4b (4)
l' U' L U l F' L' F // OCLL (8)
U2 M R U2 R' U' R U2 L' U R' U' L M' // OLLCP/A (14)
M2 U' // 4c

NEXT: F' R2 B' U2 B' D2 F U2 R2 F U2 L' B2 F' U R B' L' B F'


----------



## abunickabhi (May 2, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT: F' R2 B' U2 B' D2 F U2 R2 F U2 L' B2 F' U R B' L' B F'



y D' F' D U2 M' B' //FB
r' U R' U' R U R' U' R U M' U2 M U2 r U r' //SB
U r' F R F' r U' R' U' R U' R' U2 //CMLL
S U S' M U M' S U2 S' //LSE 5-cycle

Next: U2 R' F2 D R2 D' L2 D R2 D R2 D F' R' D B2 L F' D B2


----------



## tsmosher (May 2, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: U2 R' F2 D R2 D' L2 D R2 D R2 D F' R' D B2 L F' D B2



CN Roux (38 STM)
x2 // inspect
R2 U' B2 M E R' E R U' R' u2 // FB (11)
R2 U' M2 r' U' r // SS (6)
U F' L' U2 L F M2 // EOBF (7)
U2 R // LS (2)
L' U' L U' L' U2 L // COLL (7)
M' U2 M2 U2 M' // 4c (5)

CN Roux with 2-Look Corners again 
x
U R' F2 E2 R2 M2 U' R E2 // FB (9)
R2 U' M r' U' r // SS (6)
U R U' R' U M2 // DF/DB (6)
R U' R' U' R U R' // LS (7)
U' F R U R' U' F' // OCLL (7)
U2 l' U R' U2 L U' L' U2 l R // OLLCP/A (11)
M2 U M' U2 M' U2 M2 // 4c (7)

NEXT:
F2 R2 D F2 D B2 D2 B2 F2 R2 U' R2 L D' B' D2 F L B D2


----------



## abunickabhi (May 2, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT:
> F2 R2 D F2 D B2 D2 B2 F2 R2 U' R2 L D' B' D2 F L B D2


x z R U2 B2 R F' R2 F //FB
U' r U R' U' R' U2 r U R' U2 R' U2 R U2 R' M' U R //SB
y2 R U2 R' U' R U' R2 U L U' R U L'//CMLL
M2U2 M' U' M2 F2 M2 U' M U F2 U' [U' M' U : [M', U2]]

Next: D F2 U R2 B2 D B2 D2 F2 R2 D' R' F D B R' U L' U' F R'


----------



## AlgoCuber (May 2, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> x z R U2 B2 R F' R2 F //FB
> U' r U R' U' R' U2 r U R' U2 R' U2 R U2 R' M' U R //SB
> y2 R U2 R' U' R U' R2 U L U' R U L'//CMLL
> M2U2 M' U' M2 F2 M2 U' M U F2 U' [U' M' U : [M', U2]]


Since I'm not good at FB, I'm just going to do it with the same scramble. Hopefully it's okay.
x z // Inspection
R U2 B2 R F' R2 F // FB
U' F R' F' R U' R' U M U2 M2 R' U R // SB
U' r U' r2' D' r U2 r' D r2 U r' // CMLL
M U M' U M' U M U' M2 U M2 // LSE


----------



## tsmosher (May 2, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: D F2 U R2 B2 D B2 D2 F2 R2 D' R' F D B R' U L' U' F R'



y // inspect
U2 S' M' u R2 F R' F' R' u2 // FB (10)
R U2 R' U2 R2 U r' U' r // SS (9)
M' r U M' // EOBF (4)
U R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R2 // LS (8)
U R U R' U R U r' F R' F' r // COLL (12)
U2 M2 U M' U2 M U // 4c (7)

NEXT:
B R U' R2 B2 R D2 F' R U2 D R2 L2 F2 U' L2 U B2 L2 B2 U


----------



## Pyjam (May 11, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> B R U' R2 B2 R D2 F' R U2 D R2 L2 F2 U' L2 U B2 L2 B2 U



L F' U2 R U r B // FB
U M' U R' U' r2 // Square
U2 M' U2 R U2 R' U R U2 R' // SB+CMLL
U2 M' U2 M U M // EO
U M U2 M' U' // LSE
34 STM

NEXT : D2 U2 B F R2 F' U2 R2 B' D2 R' U F L' R' D' F' L2 B' D'
—


----------



## tsmosher (May 11, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : D2 U2 B F R2 F' U2 R2 B' D2 R' U F L' R' D' F' L2 B' D'
> —



[46 STM]

x2 y2 // inspection
R' B' E' R M2 u' R U R' u2 // FB (10)
U' M' R' U2 r' U' r2 U' M2 r' U' r // SB (12)
U' M' U' M // EOLR (4)
R U R' U F' R U2 R' U2 R' F R // COLL (12)
U' M2 U M' U2 M U2 M2 // 4c (8)

NEXT:
D R' L B D' B2 R2 D' B D2 R2 B2 D2 L U2 D2 R2 F2 L'


----------



## abunickabhi (May 12, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT:
> D R' L B D' B2 R2 D' B D2 R2 B2 D2 L U2 D2 R2 F2 L'



z U' M R B' //FB
r U' r U' M U' r U' r R U2 R2 U R' F R F' r E M E' //SB
y2 R U R' U R' F R F' R U2 R' //CMLL
M2 U' 
S' U S U' S' U M U' M' S //UF-DB-UR-LU-UB
[U M U : [M, U2]] //LSE

Next: U' R' U B2 F2 L2 D' L2 D2 B2 D' B2 F' L D2 U' B2 L' F L2


----------



## Pyjam (May 12, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> U' R' U B2 F2 L2 D' L2 D2 B2 D' B2 F' L D2 U' B2 L' F L2



x' R2 B M2' D R' D B2' // FB
M' U R2 U' R U' R2 U r2 U // Square + pair
r D r' U r D' r2' U' R // Last slot + CMLL
U M U2 M U M' U M U2 M U' M2' // LSE
38 STM

NEXT : L2 U' B2 D' B2 U B2 R2 D' L2 R2 F U2 R B D R F2 U2 L R
—


----------



## tsmosher (May 12, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : L2 U' B2 D' B2 U B2 R2 D' L2 R2 F U2 R B D R F2 U2 L R



[49 STM]
x2 y // inspection
S M S' L F' L' F // FB (7)
U' F R' F' R' U R U2 r' U' r // dFR (11)
U2 M U M // EOLR (4)
U R U' R' U' R U2 R' U R // LS (10)
U2 R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' // CMLL (10)
M2 U' M U2 M' U2 M2 // 4c (7)

NEXT:
B2 L' F2 L B2 L B2 L D2 R U2 R' F L D2 U F D' R2 F2 R'


----------



## Cubing Forever (May 13, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> B2 L' F2 L B2 L B2 L D2 R U2 R' F L D2 U F D' R2 F2 R'


44 STM:
z2 // inspection
L B L' F2 R' D B' // FB
U r' U' r2 U' r U R2 U R' // SB
R' U R2 D r' U2 r D' R2 U' R //CMLL
M U' M' U' M' U2 M U2 M2 U' M U2 M U2 M2 U //LSE


Next: B L F D R' D R F U2 B2 R U2 B2 U2 B2 D2 R U2 R L U'


----------



## tsmosher (May 13, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> 44 STM:
> z2 // inspection
> L B L' F2 R' D B' // FB
> U r' U' r2 U' r U R2 U R' // SB
> ...



[50 STM]
F' R S2 u' M2 U' R u' U' R u' M' // FB+3QB (12)
U' R' U2 R2 U' R2 // dFR (6)
U' R' U' M // EO (4)
R U' R' U' M2 // BF (5)
U R // LS (2)
U' R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' R' // CMLL (12)
U' M2 U' M' U2 M U2 M2 U // 4c (9)

NEXT:
U L' U' F' D' F R U' D2 F2 D2 B' D2 R2 L2 F R2 D2 R2 B2 U'


----------



## Pyjam (May 13, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> U L' U' F' D' F R U' D2 F2 D2 B' D2 R2 L2 F R2 D2 R2 B2 U'



R' U2 l2 U' l' L' y // FB
M U M' U R U R2 // 
f R f' M2' U2 M2' U2 r' U' r // SB EO
R U R' U R U2 R' // CMLL
M' U2 M' U' M' U2 M U2 
38 STM

FreeFOP : 
z2 y' 
F2 R2 U F2' U F B2' // Blocks
r U2 r' // 2x2x3 −1e +pair
U R2 U2 // square on top
D B D' // EO
R u R2 E // 2x2x3
R' U' R U R' U' R' // F2L−1
U R' U' R U' // F2L
F R U R2' F R F' R U' R' F' // Tripod
44 HTM

NEXT : L2 U2 B' L2 R2 U2 B' U2 B D B' R' U' B D2 R2 B2 R B' D F2
—


----------



## tsmosher (May 14, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : L2 U2 B' L2 R2 U2 B' U2 B D B' R' U' B D2 R2 B2 R B' D F2



[45 STM]
y x // inspection
r' u R' S2 R E' R u' R2 u' // FB (10)
R2 U2 R2 // dFR (3)
M2 U' F R' F' R M U2 r // EOBF (9)
R' U' R // LS (3)
U' F' (L U2 L') F L (F' U2 F) L' // COLL (11)
U' M2 U' M U2 M U2 M2 U2 // 4c (9)

NEXT:
L' D' F' U' R' U B' L' B R U2 L' U2 B2 U2 R D2 B2 L F2 D2


----------



## Cubing Forever (May 14, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> L' D' F' U' R' U B' L' B R U2 L' U2 B2 U2 R D2 B2 L F2 D2


44 ETM, 42 STM:
z2 x//inspection
R2 B' D2 U B2 F' D2 // FB
U2 R' U2 R' U r' U' r U R2 // SB
U' R U' R2 D' r U2 r' D R2 U R' //CMLL
M U' M U' M' U M2 U' M2 U2 M U2 M' //LSE

Next: L2 D F B' D2 R2 B2 L' B R2 D2 L2 D2 F R2 F2 B U2 L2 B'


----------



## tsmosher (May 14, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: L2 D F B' D2 R2 B2 L' B R2 D2 L2 D2 F R2 F2 B U2 L2 B'



[52 STM]
x2 y2 // inspection
B' u2 M2 E' R' U R M2 u2 // FB+3QB (9)
U' R2 U2 r U r' // dBR (6)
M' U' R' U' M R U' R' U' M2 // EOBF (10)
U' R2 U2 R' U' R U' R2 // LS (8)
F R2 U' R2 U R2 U S R2 f' // COLL (10)
U M2 U M U2 M' U2 M2 U // 4c (9)

NEXT:
U B L2 D B2 L2 R2 D2 U L2 U' F2 U2 R U F L' F2 U B


----------



## Cubing Forever (May 14, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> U B L2 D B2 L2 R2 D2 U L2 U' F2 U2 R U F L' F2 U B


45 ETM: (I suck at Roux lol)
U2 F U L' F' L R' U R2 U' L U L' //FB
M U R' U R' U2 r' U' r R //SB
U2 R U R' U R' F R F' R U2 R' //NMCMLL
M' U2 M U' M' U M2 U R r2 //LSE

next: D R2 U B2 L2 D2 B2 U R2 D' L2 U' L B' D' B L B L2 B U2


----------



## Pyjam (May 14, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> D R2 U B2 L2 D2 B2 U R2 D' L2 U' L B' D' B L B L2 B U2



x2 B2' D' U F2 R2 F' // 2 Squares
R' U R U' f R f' // Right block
U2 M2' R' F R // Left block
U2 F R' F' r U R U' R' // CMLL
U' M' U2 M2' U' M U2 M U // LSE
36 STM

NEXT : R2 F' L2 B L2 B R2 F L2 D R B D2 L' D2 L D' R2 D'
—


----------



## tsmosher (May 15, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : R2 F' L2 B L2 B R2 F L2 D R B D2 L' D2 L D' R2 D'



b2 R2 S2 // triplet (3)
u' R' U R' E R U' R' u2 // 3QB (9)
R' U R U2 R2 M U' r // dFR (8)
U' M U' M // EOBF (4)
R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U' R' // LS (7)
U F R' U2 R F' R' F U2 F' R // COLL (11)
U2 M2 U M' U2 M // 4c (6)

NEXT:
D2 B2 F L2 F L2 U2 B' L2 F2 U2 R B U' F D' R' U' L F2 U2


----------



## RyanSoh (May 15, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT:
> D2 B2 F L2 F L2 U2 B' L2 F2 U2 R B U' F D' R' U' L F2 U2



39 STM

z2 D' F L' U' B //EO 5/5
L' D F2 D //FB-DLS 4/9
U2 r2 U2 M r' U' R U' R //SB 9/18
U2 r' F R F' r U R' //CMLL 8/26
M2 U' S U2 S' //fix FB 5/31
U' M2 U M2 U' M' U2 R //LSE 8/39


Next: U2 R2 B L2 B' L D2 R2 U' L2 U' F B2 L2 U2 F'


----------



## Cubing Forever (May 15, 2021)

RyanSoh said:


> U2 R2 B L2 B' L D2 R2 U' L2 U' F B2 L2 U2 F'


45 STM:
z2 // inspection
U2 L F R' B' L' B2 // FB
M2 U' r U' R U R' U R U' R // SB
U F' r U R' U' r' F R //CMLL
M U' M' U' M U' M2 R U R' U' M' U2 M U' R U' R' //LSE

next: U2 R2 B L2 B' L D2 R2 U' L2 U' F B2 L2 U2 F'


----------



## tsmosher (May 15, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> next: U2 R2 B L2 B' L D2 R2 U' L2 U' F B2 L2 U2 F'



Playing around with new methods for EO, so this is kinda not Roux but still is...

[53 ETM]
x' // inspect
B u R' E' U' R' u // FB (7)
R U' R' U' M2 // BF (5)
R U' R' y R U' R' // BR pair (7)
l' U l U' M' U M // EODF (7)
U2 L' U' L U' L' U L // LS (8)
U' F U2 R' D' R U2 R' D R F' // COLL (11)
d' M2 U M' U2 M2 U2 M' // 4c (8)

NEXT:
R' F' L2 D L2 D R2 D L2 R2 B2 U2 R2 B L' R' D' B2 F2 U F


----------



## Cubing Forever (May 15, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> R' F' L2 D L2 D R2 D L2 R2 B2 U2 R2 B L' R' D' B2 F2 U F


43 STM:
z2 //inspection
R U' B R2 U2 F' //FB
r' U2 M' R' U' R U M U' M' r U r' //SB
U F R2 D R' U R D' R2' U' F' //CMLL
M' U' M' U2 M' U2 M U' M2 U M' U2 M //LSE

Next: D2 B U L' U D2 R F' B2 R2 D L2 B2 D F2 L2 U' R2 F2 U2


----------



## tsmosher (May 16, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: D2 B U L' U D2 R F' B2 R2 D L2 B2 D F2 L2 U' R2 F2 U2



[46 STM]
y2 // inspect
r' S2 r2 U' R' u2 // FB (6)
U' R U' R' U R // square (6)
M2 U' F R' F' R U r U2 r' // EOBF (10)
U2 R U2 R' U2 R U R' U' R // LS (10)
U R U' r' F R' F' r // COLL (8)
M2 U M' U2 M U2 // LSE (6)

NEXT:
F2 L2 F2 U2 R2 D2 L D2 R' F2 L U2 B' D R' B F2 D U' F


----------



## Cubing Forever (May 19, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> F2 L2 F2 U2 R2 D2 L D2 R' F2 L U2 B' D R' B F2 D U' F


40 STM:
z' //inspection
S U R u2 R' u //FB
M' U2 M r' U' r M U' M2 F' U2 F //SB
U r U' r2' D' r U r' D r2 U r' //CMLL
M U' M' U' M' U M' U2 M' U' //LSE

Next: L2 R2 U' F2 R2 B2 F2 D L2 U' B2 U' F' L2 D' U L B2 R U2 B R2


----------



## tsmosher (May 19, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: L2 R2 U' F2 R2 B2 F2 D L2 U' B2 U' F' L2 D' U L B2 R U2 B R2



CN Roux
[43 STM]

z' y // inspection
R' D L U L' D2 L U' L' // FB (9)
U' R2 U r' U' r2 // square (6)
U2 M2 U2 R' U r // SB (12)
M2 U M' U' M // EOLR (5)
U R U' R' U' R U R D R' U R D' R2 // CMLL (14)
U M2 U // 4c (3)

NEXT:
D' B2 L2 U' L2 D2 U B2 D2 L B U2 F2 L D L R F'


----------



## abunickabhi (May 23, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT:
> D' B2 L2 U' L2 D2 U B2 D2 L B U2 F2 L D L R F'



F' R' B R L B D' //FB
x' z' R U2 R' M2 U R2 U' R' U R U2 R U R' U' R U R' U' r U R' M2//SB
U2 L2 U2 L2 U2 L2 //fixing FB
F' L' U' L U F U' //CMLL
M2
M2 U2 M' D S' U' S D' M' U' //UF-BD-FD-BU-UR
[M U : [M', U2]]

Next: R F2 U2 L2 F2 D2 L2 B' F U' R' U L F2 L2 D L'


----------



## Cubing Forever (May 23, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> R F2 U2 L2 F2 D2 L2 B' F U' R' U L F2 L2 D L'


47 STM
l L U' M2 r B' F U2 M U2 r' F
//FB
U' R' U R' U2 R U R' U' M' R' U' R //SB
U R U2 R' U' R U R' U2 R' F R F' //CMLL
U M2 U2 M U M U2 M U //LSE 

Next: F U2 B R2 U2 R2 D2 F R2 F' L2 U2 R D B F2 D R2 D' F' D2


----------



## tsmosher (May 23, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: F U2 B R2 U2 R2 D2 F R2 F' L2 U2 R D B F2 D R2 D' F' D2



4c was brutal. It was a Z perm if I just solved DB/DF or else dots... Yuck.

[46 STM]
x2 // inspection
f' F' // triplet
r E R U' R' u2 // FB (8)
M' U' R U R // dBR (5)
M F R' F' r U2 M // EOBF (7)
U2 R U R' U' R U R' // LS (8)
U2 R' F' r U R U' r' F // CMLL (9)
U' M2 U' M2 u2 U' M E2 M' // dots (9)

NEXT:
D R2 B R2 D2 F R2 B L2 F U2 F2 L' D2 R' D' F2 U' L R2


----------



## abunickabhi (May 24, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT:
> D R2 B R2 D2 F R2 B L2 F U2 F2 L' D2 R' D' F2 U' L R2



x2 y D R B' R B' U' r2 F' //FB
U r U R2U' r' U' r U' M U' M2 U' R U2 R' //SB
U' R U2 R' U' R U' R2 U2 R U R' U R M2 //CMLL
[L' U' L U, M']
[M: [M, B' R B]] //LSE just 2 comms

Next: F' L' R2 D L2 F2 U2 B2 U' F2 U L2 F2 L F2 R' B2 F' U F2 U2


----------



## tsmosher (May 24, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: F' L' R2 D L2 F2 U2 B2 U' F2 U L2 F2 L F2 R' B2 F' U F2 U2



CN Roux
[47 STM]
x2 y' // inspection
F' u2 U R u' // FB (5)
U2 R2 U2 R' U' R2 M' U r2 // dFR (9)
r U' M2 // BF (3)
d' F R' F' R // EO (5)
U R2 U2 R' U' R U' R2 // LS (8)
U F R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' F' // COLL (15)
y M2 U' // LSE (3)

NEXT:
L D' F R U' B D F2 D2 B D2 F R2 B L2 U2 B L2 U' R


----------



## abunickabhi (May 26, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT:
> L D' F R U' B D F2 D2 B D2 F R2 B L2 U2 B L2 U' R


F D' B' L U' x R F' M' R' F //FB
M' U r U' R U' M R U R' //SB
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' r' U2 //CMLL
U M2 U2 M' U' M' U' M U' M'//5-cycle
M' U M' U M' U2 M U M U M U2

Next: F2 D' F2 R2 F2 L2 D2 F2 U L2 F U L B' D U B' R B2 D'


----------



## Jupilogy (May 27, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: F2 D' F2 R2 F2 L2 D2 F2 U L2 F U L B' D U B' R B2 D'


z
F' U r M' U' F r' B' // first block
U' r U' r2 U r2 U r' M U' R // second block
F U' L' U R2 U' L U R2 F' // cmll
M U' M' U2 M2 U' M' U2 M U2 M2 // last six edges

Edit to add: 40STM

Next: D F2 L' B2 D2 R2 D2 L U2 B2 L U2 F' D F2 U2 R' D2 U R'


----------



## tsmosher (May 28, 2021)

Jupiterian said:


> Next: D F2 L' B2 D2 R2 D2 L U2 B2 L U2 F' D F2 U2 R' D2 U R'



CN Roux
[56 STM]
x' y2 // inspection
R U F' M E' u R' u2 // FB (8)
U' R2 U2 R U R' U2 F' U' F R' // dBR (11)
U2 R F R U R' U' F' R' // LS (9) - SB: 20
U' M' // align centers (2) - also avoiding 6 flip
F R' D' R U2 R' D R U2 F' // CMLL (10)
U2 M' U' M U' M' U M // EOLR, intuitive (8)
M2 U M U2 M' U2 M2 U' // 4c (8)

NEXT:
L2 R2 F' U2 B R2 F' U2 F' R2 D2 R D' B L' U B' D2 R2 F' L2


----------



## RyanSoh (May 28, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT:
> L2 R2 F' U2 B R2 F' U2 F' R2 D2 R D' B L' U B' D2 R2 F' L2



35 STM

y' F U' r' F //FB - centres
M2 U R2 r U R' U' R' U' R //SB
u M u'
U' F R U R' U' F' //CMLL
M2 U M' U' M U' M U2 M' U' M2 //LSE

Next: U L2 D2 F2 U L2 B2 R2 U2 L2 R2 F' U' B L B' F' U' R' U' L


----------



## tsmosher (May 28, 2021)

RyanSoh said:


> Next: U L2 D2 F2 U L2 B2 R2 U2 L2 R2 F' U' B L B' F' U' R' U' L



CN Roux
[52 STM]

x' y2 // inspection
B U' R' F u' R' u' R2 u2 // FB (9)
M2 U' R' U R' U R U R' U F' U2 F // dFR (13)
U B U' B' r' U' r // LS (7)
U' M // 4a (2)
U2 R' U R U2 R' r' F R F' r // CMLL (11)
U2 M U2 M' // 4b (4)
U2 M2 U M' U2 M' // 4c (6)

NEXT:
B L2 F2 D2 L2 R2 F' D2 L2 F' L2 U2 L' U R' U L2 B' U F2 U


----------



## abunickabhi (May 28, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT:
> B L2 F2 D2 L2 R2 F' D2 L2 F' L2 U2 L' U R' U L2 B' U F2 U



x' L' D2 //FB
M2 U' R2 F' U2 F M' U R' U2 R U' R' U R //SB
F (r U r' U')3 F' //fix two flip in F2B
M2 U r' F2 R U2 R U' r' F //CMLL
D' L U' L' S' L U L S L2 D //UF-DF-UL-UR-BD
M' U M' U M' U2 M U M U M U2

Next: L' D R2 L B D B2 R' F R2 U D2 L2 F2 D' R2 U B2 L2 D'


----------



## Petrus_EW (Jun 2, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: L' D R2 L B D B2 R' F R2 U D2 L2 F2 D' R2 U B2 L2 D'


[41 STM]
(y x') F' D' F' D2' B2 D' // FB 
U2 R U' M2' U' R U R2 U2 M2' U' r'// SB 
L' U R U' L U R' // CMLL 
M2' U M' U M' U M' U2 M U' M2' // EOLR 
U' M' U2 M' U2// Solved

NEXT: B U2 F' D2 B' L2 F L2 B2 R2 F U R B' F R' D' F L' D2 R2


----------



## tsmosher (Jun 2, 2021)

Petrus_EW said:


> NEXT: B U2 F' D2 B' L2 F L2 B2 R2 F U R B' F R' D' F L' D2 R2



(44 STM)
x' y2 z' y2
F' R' F R2 u M2 u //FB 7
R2 U' M U2 R U' R2 U' R // SB 9
M U2 R U R' U R U r' F R' F' r //COLL 13
U M U' M' U' M U' M' U' M U2 M U M2 U2 //LSE 15

(48 STM)
x' y2 z' y2
F' R' F R2 u M2 u //FB 7
R2 U' M U2 R U' R2 U' R // SB 9
M U M U2 M' U2 F U R U' R' F' //4a+b 12
U' M F R' F' r U2 R U' R' U R U2 R' //COLL 14
M2 u2 U M E2 M' // embrace the dots 6

Next: U' F2 R2 F2 R2 D L2 D2 R2 B2 U2 B L' B' U B R2 D' U R' U'


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 9, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> Next: U' F2 R2 F2 R2 D L2 D2 R2 B2 U2 B L' B' U B R2 D' U R' U'



x2 
F' U r' R2 B' U' M U' R' F //FB
r U' r2 U R' U2 R2 M' U M r' U' R //SB
y2 R U2 R2 F R F' R U2 R' //CMLL
U M2 U2 M' U2 M //LSE


Next: D' R' F U' L' F B D' B F2 D2 L' B2 D2 F2 B2 R F2 U2 L2 F2


----------



## tsmosher (Jun 9, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> x2
> F' U r' R2 B' U' M U' R' F //FB
> r U' r2 U R' U2 R2 M' U M r' U' R //SB
> y2 R U2 R2 F R F' R U2 R' //CMLL
> ...



// 54 STM
U' S2 u R U R' E R U' R E2 // FB (11)
U' R U R' r' U' r // SS (7)
M2 U r U r' // EOLR (5)
U R U R' U2 R // LS (6)
U r U R' U' r' F R2 U' R' U' R U2 R' U' F' // COLL (16)
U2 M2 U M U2 M' U2 M2 U2 // LSE (9)

next: D B' D2 L' F2 B R F2 R2 L2 F' U2 R2 F2 B R2 F' D2 R D


----------



## AlgoCuber (Jun 10, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> next: D B' D2 L' F2 B R F2 R2 L2 F' U2 R2 F2 B R2 F' D2 R D


My best Roux example solve to date
y B' R F' B' U L R2 D2 // FB
M' U R' U2 R2 U M r' U r U2 r' U' R // SB
U' R U2' R' F R' F' R U' R U' R' // CMLL (EO skip)
F2 U' M' U2 M' U' M2 F2 // L6EP (5-style)

Next: U R2 U' B2 F2 L2 U F2 D U2 B L2 R D' B F R' U2 R B


----------



## tsmosher (Jun 10, 2021)

AlgoCuber said:


> My best Roux example solve to date
> y B' R F' B' U L R2 D2 // FB
> M' U R' U2 R2 U M r' U r U2 r' U' R // SB
> U' R U2' R' F R' F' R U' R U' R' // CMLL (EO skip)
> ...



//46 STM
z' // inspect
U F' // triplet (2)
u' R E R' u' R2 u2 // 2.5QB (7)
R2 M' B U' B' U' R' U R2 // dFR (8)
U M2 U2 r' U' r // LS (6)
R U R' U R U2 R' // COLL (7)
U' M' U2 M' U2 M U' M' U' M' U2 M' U' M' U2 M' // LSE (16)

next: D2 F2 R' F2 U2 F2 U2 L R D2 L U' R U' R B D2 R' D F'


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 12, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> next: D2 F2 R' F2 U2 F2 U2 L R D2 L U' R U' R B D2 R' D F'



y2 x' 
D' R2 U F' U B' R B' R' B M' B' //FB
U r U R U R U' R U R' U2 R' U2 R U' R' U r//SB
U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U R' U' R U R' U' F' //CMLL
M2 U' D R' U R S R' U' R' S' R2 D' //UF-DF-UR-UL-BD


Next: U2 D L D' F' B' D L' D2 R2 F' B2 D2 F2 R2 B' U2 L2 B R2


----------



## tsmosher (Jun 15, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> y2 x'
> D' R2 U F' U B' R B' R' B M' B' //FB
> U r U R U R U' R U R' U2 R' U2 R U' R' U r//SB
> U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U R' U' R U R' U' F' //CMLL
> ...



pretty terrible solve tbh

// 58 STM
z2 y
M' F' U S2 u' M' E u' M' R2 U R u2 // triplet -> FB (13)
M' U' R U R2 U R2 // SS (7)
U R U M' U R' U' r U r' // LS (10)
U' F U2 R' D' R U2 R' D R F' // COLL (11)
U M U' M' U' M U M' // EOLR (8)
U2 M2 U M' U2 M U2 M2 U // L6EP (9)


next: R2 B2 U F2 D F2 U2 R2 F2 U F2 U L U L2 U L2 R2 B' F2 R'


----------



## gogozerg (Jun 15, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> next: R2 B2 U F2 D F2 U2 R2 F2 U F2 U L U L2 U L2 R2 B' F2 R'



z D F2 R U2 D' x' R2 U B2 // FB
U R' U' M2 U R2 U2 r M' U' r' // SB
U2 R' U' R U' R' U2 r // Corners
U' M U2 M' U' u2 M' u2 M2 // L6E

Next is L' B D2 U L2 F2 D F2 R2 B2 R2 D' U' L' U R' D B2 F U' .


----------



## tsmosher (Jun 19, 2021)

gogozerg said:


> Next is L' B D2 U L2 F2 D F2 R2 B2 R2 D' U' L' U R' D B2 F U' .



(51 STM)

x' // inspection
B2 U2 S' E' u r2 U' R u2 // FB (9)
R M2 B U' B' U2 R U' R2 // dBR (9)
U' R U R' U' R U R' // LS (8) --- SB (17)
M U' M' // 4a (3)
U' R' U R U2 R' r' F R' F' r // COLL (11)
M U2 M' // 4b (3)
U' M2 U' M' U2 M U2 M2 // 4c (8)

NEXT: L' U B' L2 D' L2 U F2 D2 R2 B2 L2 F2 U' R B' U B' F2 R' F'


----------



## GRVigo (Jun 19, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT: L' U B' L2 D' L2 U F2 D2 R2 B2 L2 F2 U' R B' U B' F2 R' F'



My first Roux solve in this thread:

(38 STM)

U' L2 F L2 D' R2 F R B2 // FB (9)
U2 R U R' U' R'// SB (6)
U R' F R F' r U r' // CMLL (8)
U M' U' M U M U M' U M U2 M U' M2 U2 // L6E (15)

Next: L' D U F2 U2 R F2 D R' U' F' R' L' D2 F U2 R2 F2 D2 R2


----------



## Pyjam (Jun 20, 2021)

GRVigo said:


> L' D U F2 U2 R F2 D R' U' F' R' L' D2 F U2 R2 F2 D2 R2



x' y'
r' B r2 u B' U2 r B' // FB
r' U' R2 U2 R' U2 r U2 R' F R F' R // SB+CMLL
M2' U' M U M U' M' U2 M U M U2 M' // LSE
34 STM

NEXT : B2 D2 F2 R' B2 L' B2 R B2 U2 F' L D B' D2 U' B2 R U' R2


----------



## tsmosher (Jun 21, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> x' y'
> r' B r2 u B' U2 r B' // FB
> r' U' R2 U2 R' U2 r U2 R' F R F' R // SB+CMLL
> M2' U' M U M U' M' U2 M U M U2 M' // LSE
> ...



x
U S2 R u' r' u' R2 U R u2 // pseudo-FB (10)
U' r U R2 U2 R U M' U r2 // dBR (10)
F U' F' // LS (3)
U R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' // COLL (10)
M' U' M U S U2 S' // EO & 7th edge (7/40)
U M U2 M U' M U2 M U // L6EP (9/49)

NEXT: R L' F L U L U D B' U2 B' D2 F R2 D2 B U2 B' R2 B'


----------



## Pyjam (Jun 21, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> R L' F L U L U D B' U2 B' D2 F R2 D2 B U2 B' R2 B'



R' U' L U' y' r' S' z // FB
U' M2' U R U2 r U M' r U' // SB
R2 U R2 D r' U r D' R2 U' R // CMLL
U' M' U2 M' U' M U2 M U M2' U' // LSE

NEXT : L2 D' F2 D2 U' R2 B2 D' L2 F2 R2 B U' L' D R' D L2 F2 D U'
—


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 22, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : L2 D' F2 D2 U' R2 B2 D' L2 F2 R2 B U' L' D R' D L2 F2 D U'
> —



x2 L U R' D y R2 B M' B //FB
r' U r U r U2 r' U' r U M U2 r U R' //SB
U' F R2 D R' U R D' R2' U' F' M2 //CMLL
R' F R S R' F M F2 r S' //UF-RU-UL-DF-UB
[U2, M]


Next: L U2 B' L' B2 D2 R D2 L' R' D2 F2 L' U B R2 D F2 U2 R'


----------



## tsmosher (Jun 23, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: L U2 B' L' B2 D2 R D2 L' R' D2 F2 L' U B R2 D F2 U2 R'



x2 y
U' S2 E r' E' R2 U2 R u2 // FB (9)
U R r U r' // dBR (5/14)
U' r' U R U2 r' U' r // SB (8/22)
U' R U2 R' U' R U' R' // NMCMLL (8/30)
U' M2 U' R' // solve FR, align SB (4/34)
U2 M // 4b, align centers (2/36)
U2 M2 U M U2 M U2 M2 U' // L6EP (9/45)

NEXT: F2 L2 D R2 U F2 D2 F2 U' R2 U F' D' L R2 U2 L' D2 U2 B


----------



## GRVigo (Jun 28, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT: F2 L2 D R2 U F2 D2 F2 U' R2 U F' D' L R2 U2 L' D2 U2 B



33 STM

y // Inspection
U2 L R B2 D F' R' // First block
B' R B U' B' R B U' B' R2 B // Second block
U' R' U2 R' D' R U2 R' D R2 // CMLL
U M' U M U // L6E

NEXT: R' U B2 D' L' D' F B L' R F2 B' D U L' D' U2 R2 D' F'


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 29, 2021)

GRVigo said:


> NEXT: R' U B2 D' L' D' F B L' R F2 B' D U L' D' U2 R2 D' F'



x' R U2 M' F' U R' r' B' //FB
M2 U R' U R' M' U2 R U' R' U2 R' U2 R U' R' U' R //SB
U' R U' R' U2 L R U' R' U L' U' //CMLL
M U M U' M' U' M' U //UF-UL-DB-FD-UR
M' U M' U M' U2 M U M U M U2


Next: R2 D2 B' D' F2 L2 F2 U2 F2 U' R2 B2 L2 F U L R B L' U


----------



## tsmosher (Jun 30, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> x' R U2 M' F' U R' r' B' //FB
> M2 U R' U R' M' U2 R U' R' U2 R' U2 R U' R' U' R //SB
> U' R U' R' U2 L R U' R' U L' U' //CMLL
> M U M U' M' U' M' U //UF-UL-DB-FD-UR
> ...



b2 U' r u' R2 U' R' u2 // FB (8)
U' R U' R U R' U' R U2 F' U' F R' // SB (13/21)
M' // 4b (1/22)
U2 R U R' U R U2 R' // CMLL (8/30)
r U R' U' M U R U' R' // 4a (9/39)
U2 M2 U M' U2 M' // 4c (6/45)

next: F2 D2 U B2 U L2 F2 L2 F2 B R U2 B' U' R2 B L B F'


----------



## narusite (Jun 30, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> next: F2 D2 U B2 U L2 F2 L2 F2 B R U2 B' U' R2 B L B F'



x // inspection
U' r U' B U2 F2 // FB (6)
R2 U r' R' U' R' U2 r' U r U' r' // SB (12/18)
U' R U R' U R U2 R' // CMLL (8/26)
M' U2 M U2 M U M U M' U2 M' U M' U2 M // LSE (15/41)

cubedb


Next: D R2 D L2 D2 R2 D' B2 D B D2 U' F L R B F2 L' F2


----------



## tsmosher (Jul 1, 2021)

narusite said:


> Next: D R2 D L2 D2 R2 D' B2 D B D2 U' F L R B F2 L' F2



x2 y' // inspect
U2 S' U2 M' R' u // FB (6)
R' U2 R U' R' U' r' U' r2 U R' U2 R U r' U' r // SB (17/23)
U2 R U' R' U' R U R D R' U R D' R2 // NMCOLL (14/37)
M' U' M U M' U' M' // 4a (7/44) - solves DF/DB relative to SB
U' M2 U M U2 M' U M2 U L2 // U-PLL (10/54)

next: D' B' D2 F' U2 F' R2 B2 D2 L2 D2 F R2 U L R U' B2 F U B2


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jul 3, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> next: D' B' D2 F' U2 F' R2 B2 D2 L2 D2 F R2 U L R U' B2 F U B2


34 STM:
z2 // inspection 
x U2 B L' U' B' F' // FB
r' U R U2 r2 U r2 U R // SB
U' x' R U' R' D R2 U R' U R' D' R U' R' x //OLLCP
U' M2 U M2 U //LSE

Next: U' D2 B D2 F2 U2 F' R2 U2 B' L2 U2 F R' B2 R2 D U F' R2


----------



## GRVigo (Jul 3, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: U' D2 B D2 F2 U2 F' R2 U2 B' L2 U2 F R' B2 R2 D U F' R2



40 STM

z' x2 // Inspection
R D2 U2 R2 U R B2 L2 // First block
M U M2 U2 F R2 F' M // Second block
U R' F R F' r U r' // CMLL
U M U' M U M U M2 U' M' U' M' U2 M2 U' M' // L6E

Next: L2 U' F B U2 D F D B' R2 L' U' L R' D2 L2 R' B F2 U' L2


----------



## tsmosher (Jul 4, 2021)

GRVigo said:


> Next: L2 U' F B U2 D F D B' R2 L' U' L R' D2 L2 R' B F2 U' L2



x2 y // inspection
D' F D // pseudo-FB (3)
r2 U' r2 U' R U R' d' U' R U R' d' l U' l' // SB (16/19)
L' U R U' L U R' // NMCOLL (7/26)
U M' U' M U' M' U M // EOLR (8/34)
R2 U' r2 U' M2 U R2 U // L7EP (8/42)

next: B2 U R2 D2 B2 D2 B2 U2 L' B2 R B2 L2 D2 U' F2 D2 L' B' D2 R2


----------



## GRVigo (Jul 6, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> next: B2 U R2 D2 B2 D2 B2 U2 L' B2 R B2 L2 D2 U' F2 D2 L' B' D2 R2



36 STM

z' x // Inspection
D' B' L B' D' L' // First block
r2 U' F R2 F' R2 r U r // Second block
F R U R' U' F' // CMLL
U M2 U2 M U M U M U' M' U' M' U2 M U' // L6E

Next: D L' F2 R D2 U2 F D2 L' F B L2 B' U2 R2 F2 R' L2 D' R' B' R


----------



## tsmosher (Jul 7, 2021)

GRVigo said:


> Next: D L' F2 R D2 U2 F D2 L' F B L2 B' U2 R2 F2 R' L2 D' R' B' R



y // inspect
U2 F2 u' r u' R' r' u' E // FB (9)
R2 U' R' U R F' U' F U F U R U' R' F' U' R' // SB (17/26)
U' L' U R U' L U R' // NMCOLL (8/34)
M U M' // EODB (3/37)
U M U2 M U' M' U2 M' // L5EP (8/45)
U' R // transform (2/47)

next: F2 U' R2 D' L2 U' F2 D' L2 B2 F2 L' D U2 B L2 D2 U' F R' B'


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jul 7, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> next: F2 U' R2 D' L2 U' F2 D' L2 B2 F2 L' D U2 B L2 D2 U' F R' B'


46 STM:
R' F U' B D' R2 U' r' F' //FB
U2 R2 U M2 F' U2 F U2 R' U2 R2 B' R' B //SB
M U' R' F2 R2 U2 R' F' R U2 R2 F2 R //OLLCP
M' U2 M' U' M' U2 M U' M2 U2 //L5EP

Next: L U2 L F2 D2 L2 F2 U2 F2 D2 L2 F2 U' F R' U2 B' F2 R' U


----------



## GRVigo (Jul 7, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: L U2 L F2 D2 L2 F2 U2 F2 D2 L2 F2 U' F R' U2 B' F2 R' U



30 STM

z y' // Inspection

B2 U2 L2 B' D' B' F D2 // FB
M U r U2 F R2 F' // SB
R' U2 R' D' R U2 R' D R2 // CMLL
U M U2 M U' M2 // L6E

Next: F' D' L U2 L' F' L R2 D2 U2 B' F U L D' F' D2 R2 D B' R2


----------



## tsmosher (Jul 7, 2021)

GRVigo said:


> Next: F' D' L U2 L' F' L R2 D2 U2 B' F U L D' F' D2 R2 D B' R2



y z // inspection
r F L F E L' E' M' E' S' // FB (10)
U R r U r' R' r U r' U' r U r' // SB (13/23)
U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U R' U' R U R' U' F' // NMCOLL (16/39)
U' M' U2 M U M // EODF (6/45)
U M U2 M' U' M U2 M' U // L5EP (9/54)

next: F R B' D' B2 U L F B R2 U' L2 D' R2 L2 D' F2 R2 D2 L2


----------



## GRVigo (Jul 7, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> next: F R B' D' B2 U L F B R2 U' L2 D' R2 L2 D' F2 R2 D2 L2



33 STM

z' // Inspection

R2 F B2 R' U' D' L // FB
R2 U B' R B R U2 F R F' // SB
(U2) R' U' R U' R' U2 R // CMLL
M U M2 U M' U' M2 U' // L6E

Next: B' R L' D' L' U' R2 L F2 L' B R D2 L R' U R2 U2 R F2 R' B2


----------



## tsmosher (Jul 9, 2021)

GRVigo said:


> 33 STM
> 
> z' // Inspection
> 
> ...



y x z' // inspect
U2 S' r u' R' u2 R2 U2 r' u2 // FB + Redge (10)
U' R2 U R U' M' U r2 U2 F' U' F // SB (12/22)
r U R' U' r' F R F' // NMCOLL (8/30)
r // align (1/31)
M' U' M' U' M U' M // EOBF (7/38)
U' M2 U' M U2 M U2 M2 U // L6EP (9/47)

NEXT: D R' L2 U2 F R L D B L F2 L' B2 R' B2 L' F2 R2 U2 D2


----------



## GRVigo (Jul 9, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT: D R' L2 U2 F R L D B L F2 L' B2 R' B2 L' F2 R2 U2 D2



26 STM !!!

z y // Inspection
L D F' U R' F2 D' // First block
U' r F R2 F' M' B' R2 B // Second block + Last layer corners
U' M' U' M2 U M' U2 M' U2 M' // Last six edges

Next: L2 B2 D U F R2 U2 D' B D' F L D' U2 L' U' L2 D2 B' U B2 R


----------



## tsmosher (Jul 10, 2021)

GRVigo said:


> Next: L2 B2 D U F R2 U2 D' B D' F L D' U2 L' U' L2 D2 B' U B2 R



y2 x' // inspect
u S' u' R' E R' u // FB (7)
U' B U B' R U R2 U2 R U R' U' R // SB (13/20)
R U2 R' U2 L' U R U' M' x' // NMCOLL (10/30)
R U' r' U' M' U r U r' R2 // 6 flip + align (10/40)
U' M' U2 M' U2 M2 U // L6EP (7/47)

next: D2 R2 D F2 U' F2 L2 D B2 U R2 U F R' U B2 L B' U B' F


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jul 10, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> next: D2 R2 D F2 U' F2 L2 D B2 U R2 U F R' U B2 L B' U B' F


creative solution: 46 STM
U S2 M u' R' u //FB
r' U' R2 U f R' f' F' U F R' U2 R //SB
U F R' F' R U2 R U2 R' //CMLL
M2 R U R' U' M' U R U' r' M2 U M2 U' M' U2 M' U //LSE

Next: U2 F2 L U2 R F2 U2 R B2 D2 L R D R B' U' L' B2 R F L


----------



## tsmosher (Jul 10, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> creative solution:46 STM
> U S2 M u' R' u //FB
> r' U' R2 U f R' f' F' U F R' U2 R //SB
> U F R' F' R U2 R U2 R' //CMLL
> ...



Turned out a little Nautilus-esque.
With non-matching blocks though.

x // inspect
R S2 E' r' E R2 U2 R u2 // FB (9)
U' M2 U M U r' U' r // 222 in dbr (8/17)
F R' F' R // EO (4/21)
U R' U2 R2 U R2 U R // LS (8/29)
L' U R U' L U R' // NMCOLL (7/36)
U2 M' U2 M U' M' U2 M // L5EP (8/44)
U2 L' // xform (2/46)

next: L B D F2 U2 B2 U' L2 F2 L F2 U2 R' B2 F' R'


----------



## GRVigo (Jul 10, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> L B D F2 U2 B2 U' L2 F2 L F2 U2 R' B2 F' R'



34 STM

y2 // Inspection

B U' B' L R2 B' F2 D' B2 // First block
M2 U M2 U2 F R2 F' U2 F R F' // Second block
R' F R F' r U r' // CMLL
U2 M' U2 M2 U2 M' U // L6E

Next: B F' R' L' B2 F2 L' F D' L2 F2 L D' L2 F2 B U' D L R' B


----------



## tsmosher (Jul 10, 2021)

GRVigo said:


> Next: B F' R' L' B2 F2 L' F D' L2 F2 L D' L2 F2 B U' D L R' B



y' x
R r F U R u' R u2 // FB (8)
U R2 U2 R U2 R' r' U' r
U' F' U' F U F' U' F // SB (17/25)
U' R2 D' R U2 R' D R U2 R // NMCOLL (10/35)
M2 U M U' M U' M2 // EODF (7/42)
U M2 U M U2 M' U M' U2 M' U' // L5EP (11/53)

NEXT: U' R2 U' F2 L2 U' L2 U2 B2 U L2 U R D2 U2 F R2 F' L2 U' L'


----------



## GRVigo (Jul 13, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT: U' R2 U' F2 L2 U' L2 U2 B2 U L2 U R D2 U2 F R2 F' L2 U' L'



41 STM

y' // Inspection

U2 B U' R2 D2 F' D' // First block
U2 r' U M' B' R2 B // Second block (1)
U' R' U R U B U B' // Second block (2)
R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' // CMLL
U' M U M' // Edges orientation
M' U2 M' U M2 U // Last edges

Next: U B' U2 L' R' F R2 D F' U' R' D' R2 D2 F U2 L F2 R2 D U'


----------



## tsmosher (Jul 14, 2021)

GRVigo said:


> 41 STM
> 
> y' // Inspection
> 
> ...



painfully long...

z2 // inspection
r R u2 R U2 r u E' S' // FB (9)
U' R U R' U2 R U' R2 U R2 U R2 U R2 U2 R2 // SB (16/25)
M' U // O2E & align (2/27)
r U R' U' r' F R2 U' R' U' R U2 R' U' F' // NMCOLL (15/42)
U R // undo offset (2/44)
U M' U' M U' M' U' M' U2 M2 U M' U2 M' U // L6E (15/59)


NEXT:
D' B U L' U' F R L U2 D2 F R2 B2 L2 U2 F' U2 B2 U2 L


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jul 15, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT:
> D' B U L' U' F R L U2 D2 F R2 B2 L2 U2 F' U2 B2 U2 L


40 STM:
z2 // inspection
x2 F' D2 L' R' D2 B' // FB
U r U' R2 U' r' U' R2 U2 R2 // SB
D U2 F R2 U' R2 U R2 U R2 F' D' //CMLL
U' M U M U' M U2 M' U' M2 U2 M2 //LSE

43 STM:
z2 // inspection
x2 F' D2 L' R' D2 B' // FB
U r U' R2 U' r' U' R2 U2 R2 // SB
M2 U M' U' M //EODF
D' U2 F R2 U' R2 U R2 U R2 F' //CDRLL
D' u2 M' U2 M' u M2 u' S' M2 S //inefficient L5EP bc idk alg

Next: L B2 U' F D' R' U' D2 R2 B2 D2 R2 B L2 F' L2 U2 B R2 L' F2


----------



## GRVigo (Jul 16, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: L B2 U' F D' R' U' D2 R2 B2 D2 R2 B L2 F' L2 U2 B R2 L' F2



35 STM

y' // Inspection

R F' L D' R U2 L' // FB
U' M B' R2 B M2 U r' // SB
U F' L F L' U2 L' U2 L // CMLL
M' U M' U M2 U M2 U2 M U M // L6E

Next: R' L' B R B L2 U' L2 F' D' L2 B' D2 L B D2 R U' B' F2 U


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jul 17, 2021)

GRVigo said:


> Next: R' L' B R B L2 U' L2 F' D' L2 B' D2 L B D2 R U' B' F2 U


46 STM:
z2 // orientation 
F R D2 U' B R2 D' // FB
R r U2 r U' R2 U r U' R2 F2 R2 U2' R' F R U2' R2' F2 r
//SB+CMLL
U2 M U M' U M U M' U' M U2 M' U M' U2 M2 U2 M' U2 //LSE


Next: B L2 B2 R2 U B2 U R2 U' L2 D' F U2 R F' D' B' D' R U2


----------



## tsmosher (Jul 17, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> 46 STM:
> z2 // orientation
> F R D2 U' B R2 D' // FB
> R r U2 r U' R2 U r U' R2 F2 R2 U2' R' F R U2' R2' F2 r
> ...



A little Russo-esque with L5EP.

x'
F' u' R' r2 U' R' u2 // FB (7)
r U r2 U' R U' M' U r2 U' r // SB (11/18)
U M U' M' // EODB (4/22)
U' x M U R' U' L U2 R U2 R' // COLL (11/33)
U M2 U' M U2 M U M U2 M' // L5EP (10/43)
U' L2 // xform (2/45)

next: D2 F R2 F R2 F' R2 B2 U2 R2 F' L B2 R U B F' R' D F2 R


----------



## RyanSoh (Jul 17, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> next: D2 F R2 F R2 F' R2 B2 U2 R2 F' L B2 R U B F' R' D F2 R



48 STM
y' z'
D B' U' B R2 U R' F //FB
U' r U R2 U M' U' r' U R M U' r U' r' //SB
U2 r2 F U' F U F2 R2 U' R' F R //CMLL
U M' U M U' //3E
[U2, S' D S] //solved

Next: D B2 U2 R2 F' R2 F2 D2 U2 R2 D2 F2 U B2 R' D' U' F U2 R


----------



## GRVigo (Jul 17, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> next: D2 F R2 F R2 F' R2 B2 U2 R2 F' L B2 R U B F' R' D F2 R



40 STM

y2 // Inspection 
D R U L D' B F' // FB
F R' F' R' U F R2 F' B' R B // SB
U' R2 D R' U R D' R' U R' U' R U' R' // CMLL
U M2 U' M2 // Two edges
U2 M' U2 M // Last edges



RyanSoh said:


> Next: D B2 U2 R2 F' R2 F2 D2 U2 R2 D2 F2 U B2 R' D' U' F U2 R



33 STM

y' // Inspection
D' L' B U R F' D L2 // FB
F R' F' R' U' R // SB
U R' U' R U' R' U2 R // CMLL
M2 U' M U M // Edges orientation
M2 U M' U2 M' U // L6E

Next: R' D B R L' F L2 D2 U R F L D' L U' R2 B R' D2 R


----------



## WoowyBaby (Jul 17, 2021)

GRVigo said:


> Next: R' D B R L' F L2 D2 U R F L D' L U' R2 B R' D2 R



y' F D' r f U2 f2 // FB
r2 U r U2 R U // SS
r2 U' r U' r' // SB
U M U M' U // EOLR
M U2 M U' // 4C

Nice CMLL Skip, Only 27 STM.

Next: U B D' F2 R2 B2 L2 D L2 R2 U R F2 U' B' R2 F' D U


----------



## RyanSoh (Jul 18, 2021)

WoowyBaby said:


> Next: U B D' F2 R2 B2 L2 D L2 R2 U R F2 U' B' R2 F' D U



47 STM

y U L D2 R2 U' B2 //FB
R' U2 R U' R2 U R r U r' U' M' r U r' //SB
U' R2 F U' F U F2 R2 U' R' F r //CMLL
U2 M U2 M2 U' M //3E
[M, D' L2 D] //solved

Next: R2 D B2 D2 L2 B2 U2 R2 D' B2 F2 U' B D R F2 D' U' L R


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jul 18, 2021)

RyanSoh said:


> Next: R2 D B2 D2 L2 B2 U2 R2 D' B2 F2 U' B D R F2 D' U' L R


40 STM with NMB:
R' u' R2 u R U2 R U' R' U2 B //nice almost 2 gen FB
R U2 R U' R' U' R //NMSB
U R2 D' R U2 R' D R U2 R //NMCMLL
M2 U' M U M' U r2 M U2 M U2 M2

Next: D R2 D' F2 L2 D2 B2 F2 D' L2 U' F' U2 L F2 L R B' U' L2


----------



## GRVigo (Jul 19, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: D R2 D' F2 L2 D2 B2 F2 D' L2 U' F' U2 L F2 L R B' U' L2



42 STM

F' U F' B2 D2 R2 D F2 // First block
r' U r F R F' U F R2 F' // Second block
U2 F R U' R' U' R U R' F' // CMLL
U M' U2 M' U2 M' U' M' // Edges orientation
M2 U' M U2 M U' // Last six edges

Next: F2 B2 D B2 R2 L D B2 U2 B' U' R2 D' B2 L' R2 U' L U' L'


----------



## tsmosher (Jul 19, 2021)

GRVigo said:


> 42 STM
> 
> F' U F' B2 D2 R2 D F2 // First block
> r' U r F R F' U F R2 F' // Second block
> ...



z' // inspect
R2 F2 M' U' R u2 // FB (6)
R' U R U R' U R U' R r2 U R' // SB & 4b (12/18)
f R2 S' U' R2 U' R2 U R2 F' // NMCOLL (10/28)
r' U' M' U2 M U' M U M' U2 M U // LSE (12/40)

next: U F B D' R D' F L2 F' L2 U R2 U2 D' F2 R2 L2 F2 R2 B2 D


----------



## Brouxt Force (Jul 22, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> next: U F B D' R D' F L2 F' L2 U R2 U2 D' F2 R2 L2 F2 R2 B2 D



z y2 // inspection
R D' R' F2 U' B Rw' U' F // first block (9 moves)
R2 U' M2' U2 Rw U Rw' U' M2' U2' Rw' U Rw // second block (13 moves)
U2 Rw U' Rw2' D' Rw U Rw' D Rw2 U Rw' // CMLL (12 moves)
M2' U M' U' M' U M2' U M U2 M2 U2 M' // LSE (13 moves)

Total: 47 STM

Next: R B F L2 D2 B U2 F' D2 B D' L R2 D' F D2 R2 D2


----------



## tsmosher (Jul 23, 2021)

Brouxt Force said:


> z y2 // inspection
> R D' R' F2 U' B Rw' U' F // first block (9 moves)
> R2 U' M2' U2 Rw U Rw' U' M2' U2' Rw' U Rw // second block (13 moves)
> U2 Rw U' Rw2' D' Rw U Rw' D Rw2 U Rw' // CMLL (12 moves)
> ...



R' S u M2 F R' F' U R u2 // FB + Redge (10)
U' M2 U' R' U2 R U R' U' R U' R U2 R' U' R U R' // SB (18/28)
R U R' U L' U R U' L U2 R' // NMCOLL (11/39)
U2 M' U r U' M' U2 M // EOBF (8/47)
U' M2 U' M U2 M2 U2 M' U // L6EP (9/56)

NEXT: L' B' D2 L2 B' D2 F' L2 B' D2 U2 B' D' B L' D2 L D2 B' R'


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jul 27, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT: L' B' D2 L2 B' D2 F' L2 B' D2 U2 B' D' B L' D2 L D2 B' R'


46 STM: 
y' z2 //inspection
U2 R2 B' R U' M U2 M' F'//FB
U' r U R2 U2 M U' F' U' F R' U' R U2 R' U' R2 U R' U R U' R' U R U2 R' //SB+CMLL
M' U2 M U M' U2 M' U2 M2 U2 //LSE

Next: D2 L' R' B2 L' B2 F2 R D2 U2 L' F U' L D' R' B L R2 F2


----------



## tsmosher (Jul 27, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> 46 STM:
> y' z2 //inspection
> U2 R2 B' R U' M U2 M' F'//FB
> U' r U R2 U2 M U' F' U' F R' U' R U2 R' U' R2 U R' U R U' R' U R U2 R' //SB+CMLL
> ...


x // inspect
U F2 r' U R' u2 R E r' // FB + Redge (9)
U' R2 U2 R' U R U r U r2 M U r // SB + DB (13/22)
U' R U2 R' U' R U' R2 U2 R U R' U R // COLL (14/36)
U' M' U' M // EO (4/40)
U2 M2 U M' U2 M U M U2 M U L // L5EP (12/52)

NEXT: F2 U R2 D L2 F2 L2 D' F2 D2 R2 F' L' F D F' U B L D'


----------



## GRVigo (Jul 30, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT: F2 U R2 D L2 F2 L2 D' F2 D2 R2 F' L' F D F' U B L D'



44 STM

z // Inspection

B' L2 U' B L F' B' // First block
M2 U R2 U M2 F R' F' // Second block (1)
R U2 R' U' R U2 R' // Second block (2)
(U) R U2 R D R' U2 R D' R2 // CMLL
U2 M U' M U M' U M' U' M' U' M // L6E

Next: D L' D' F' D B' U2 R2 U' F B' L F D2 U F2 D' F' L R'


----------



## tsmosher (Jul 30, 2021)

GRVigo said:


> 44 STM
> 
> z // Inspection
> 
> ...



y' z // NM/CP-Roux
U' R' U2 F // CP line (4)
r u R U' u' R2 U2 R u2 // FBCP (9/13)
U' R S' U S U r U2 r' U' r // SB (11/24)
U' R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R // NMOCLL (10/34)
U' M' U' M U' M' U' M' U M2 // EODF (10/44)
U M2 U M2 U M' U2 M // L5EP (8/52)
U2 R2 // xform (2/54)

next: 
U B D B R' D2 R F2 U' L2 F' U2 D2 L2 B L2 B R2 D2 F2


----------



## GRVigo (Aug 8, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> next:
> U B D B R' D2 R F2 U' L2 F' U2 D2 L2 B L2 B R2 D2 F2



30 STM 

D F2 B' D R' B2 D' // First block
R U' B' R' B // Second block
U F R U R' U' F' // CMLL
U2 M' U2 M2 U M' U' M U M' U2 // L6E

Next: R U' L U L2 B' U B L' U2 B D' F B2 R' F' L2 F' D R'


----------



## Brouxt Force (Aug 13, 2021)

GRVigo said:


> Next: R U' L U L2 B' U B L' U2 B D' F B2 R' F' L2 F' D R'


For Roux OH:

Rw U' R' D2 R' U' R D // First Block (8)
Rw U' R' U' R' U M' U2 Rw' U' Rw // SB Square (11)
U' M2' U' Rw U' Rw' // Second Block (6)
U' R U2 R' U' R U' R2 U2 R U R' U R // CMLL (14)
U' M' U M' U M U M U' M2 // EOLR (10)
U M U2 M U2 // 4C (5)

Total: 49 STM

Next: L' U L2 B2 U' R2 U L2 D F2 D U L D' B' R' B' L U' B2


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Aug 19, 2021)

Brouxt Force said:


> Next: L' U L2 B2 U' R2 U L2 D F2 D U L D' B' R' B' L U' B2


D' R z y L' U L M U2 l' U' l R' U2 R M U' M' U2 L U' L' // FB
R2 U M' U R2 U M U' M' R U' R' R' U' R U2 M2 U2 R' U R // SB
U2 F R U R' U' R U R' U' F' U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' // 2-look CMLL
M' M' U' M' U' M U' M' U' M E2 M' E2 // LSE
alg.cubing.net
Next: F' U2 R2 U2 L D2 R U2 F2 U2 B2 U2 L' F' D' B D L2 F' D L2
im new to roux so it's probably very inefficient


----------



## LukasCubes (Aug 22, 2021)

Idk if this variant of roux is allowed but ima use it anyway

Scramble: F' U2 R2 U2 L D2 R U2 F2 U2 B2 U2 L' F' D' B D L2 F' D L2

Inspection Thing: z2 (0/0)
FB: U R2 B L2 D U2 B (7/7)
SB: U r' U r U2 r2 U' r2 U R (10/17)
CMLL: y F R2 D R' U R D' R2' U' F' y (10/27)
L6E xBDR set alg: U2 M2 U' M U2 M U' M' U (9/36)
Permute Midges: D2 M' D2 M2 (4/40)

40 STM

Next: L2 U2 R F2 R2 F2 D2 F2 R F2 U' B R U B' D B2 L2 F


----------



## Cubing Forever (Aug 22, 2021)

LukasCubes said:


> Next: L2 U2 R F2 R2 F2 D2 F2 R F2 U' B R U B' D B2 L2 F


39 STM:
y //Inspection 
B D U' L' U L2 U R U' r' F' U2 r' U r' M' //F2B
U' F' L' U L U L' U' L U' L' U L F //OLLCP
U M2 U2 M2 U' M U2 M' U2 //LSE

Next: L' U' B' L D' F2 B2 L' F2 D2 B' D2 L2 F' B2 L2 F2 D2 R2 L2


----------



## abunickabhi (Sep 19, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> 39 STM:
> y //Inspection
> B D U' L' U L2 U R U' r' F' U2 r' U r' M' //F2B
> U' F' L' U L U L' U' L U' L' U L F //OLLCP
> ...


z2
R B2 D' R F2 R' F' M F //FB
r' U r U R2 U2 R U' R' U R U' R' U' M' U R' U' R U' R' U R //SB
L U L' U L U2 L' M2 //CMLL
S D' R2 S' R2 U' S D S' U //5-cycle LSE

Next: D' F' U' R2 B' D' F U R F2 R F2 R F2 U2 D2 F2 L'


----------



## GRVigo (Sep 19, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: D' F' U' R2 B' D' F U R F2 R F2 R F2 U2 D2 F2 L'



32 STM

y // Inspection

D' F' L B' L F' B // FB
U' r U' M U' R2 U2 R' // SB
R' U' R U' R' U2 R // CMLL
M2 U M U' M' U' M U M U // L6E

32 STM

Next: U B' U2 F' R2 L B R2 U B2 L' F B D R' U F2 R' D F2 L2


----------



## LukasCubes (Sep 19, 2021)

GRVigo said:


> 32 STM
> 
> y // Inspection
> 
> ...


adding cancellations, its 30 STM (F' B could be S z') (R' R' is R2)


----------



## tsmosher (Sep 26, 2021)

GRVigo said:


> 32 STM
> 
> y // Inspection
> 
> ...



x y'
R' U2 B U2 S2 // FB (5)
R2 U R' U R U2 r' U' r U2 r U' R' // SB (13/18)
U' M' U2 M U M' // 4a & 4b (6/24)
R U R' U R U' R D R' U' R D' // CLL (12/36)
r2 U' M' U2 M U2 M2 U // M2+4c (8/44)

NEXT: 
R L2 U2 D F2 U R' U2 F B2 U2 L2 U' R2 B2 D F2 R2 L2 U L2


----------



## GRVigo (Sep 26, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT:
> R L2 U2 D F2 U R' U2 F B2 U2 L2 U' R2 B2 D F2 R2 L2 U L2



26 STM with CMLL Skip!!!

y // Inspection
D2 L2 R' U' R' B U' L2 // First block
U B' R2 B r U r' // Second block
U' M' U2 M2 U' M' U M' U M U // L6E

Next: D' R D' F U' F2 L R' F U2 F L2 B F2 D2 R2 U2 B F' L2


----------



## GenTheThief (Sep 26, 2021)

GRVigo said:


> Next: D' R D' F U' F2 L R' F U2 F L2 B F2 D2 R2 U2 B F' L2



x
R U R' U F' U2 R B2 // fb
M' U M R U R2 U r' U2 M2 R U' R' U2 R // sb+cmll
M U' M U' M2 U' M U2 M U2 // lse
33 stm

Next: R2 B R2 B D2 F U2 F D2 F2 U2 D' B2 L D' R' F2 D' B U2


----------



## tsmosher (Sep 27, 2021)

GenTheThief said:


> x
> R U R' U F' U2 R B2 // fb
> M' U M R U R2 U r' U2 M2 R U' R' U2 R // sb+cmll
> M U' M U' M2 U' M U2 M U2 // lse
> ...


U S2 U F' R' u' R2 // FB (7)
u' R U' R' E R U' R' U' R U2 M2 r U r' // NMSB (15/22)
U r' F2 r U2 r U' r' F // NMCMLL (9/31)
U' M' U' M' U' M U M' // EOLR, intuitive (8/39)
U' M2 U' M' U2 M2 U2 M // L6EP (8/47)
U R' // un-transform (2/49)

NEXT: R F2 L F R B U2 D L' U2 R2 B2 D2 L2 F2 D' F2 U' R2


----------



## GRVigo (Oct 9, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT: R F2 L F R B U2 D L' U2 R2 B2 D2 L2 F2 D' F2 U' R2



35 STM

x' // Inspection

B2 R F2 D' R2 F U B // First block
r B' R' B r' B' R2 B // Second block
(U') F R' F' R U2 R U2 R' // CMLL
U2 M U' M' U' M2 U' M' U' M' // L6E


Next: B' R' F L' U B' L B D B2 D2 B R' D' U' B' D2 F B' D' U


----------



## tsmosher (Oct 14, 2021)

GRVigo said:


> 35 STM
> 
> x' // Inspection
> 
> ...



x
R2 S2 F M' u' R U R E2 // FB (9)
R2 r' U' r F' U' F U' r U r' // NMSB (11/20)
U' R U' L' U R' U' // NMCMLL (7/27)
l U' M' U' M U' M // EOLRb - this was pure luck (7/34)
U L' // align (2/36)

next:
U2 F2 D2 R2 F2 L' U2 L B2 R' F2 R F' D' B F2 L' F' L2 R' U


----------



## GRVigo (Oct 14, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> next:
> U2 F2 D2 R2 F2 L' U2 L B2 R' F2 R F' D' B F2 L' F' L2 R' U



37 STM

z2 x' // Inspection

L R' D L' D B2 D2 // FB
M B' R' B R2 U2 r U' F R2 F' // SB
(U2) R U' r' F R' F' r // COLL
U M U M' U' M U M2 U M U // L6E

Next: B' R' F L' U B' L B D B2 D2 B R' D' U' B' D2 F B' D'


----------



## tsmosher (Oct 14, 2021)

GRVigo said:


> 37 STM
> 
> z2 x' // Inspection
> 
> ...



x z
U2 F' u R2 u r U' R' u // FB (9)
U R' U' R U' R2 U2 R2 U2 R U' R' U r // SB (14/23)
U F R U R' U' R U R' U' F' // CMLL (11/34)
U' M' U M' // EOLRb (4/38)
U' M U2 M' U2 M2 U2 // 4c (7/45)

next: 
L2 D' L2 U' R2 B2 L2 U' L2 D' R2 L' U' B' D L D R' F2 L2


----------



## GRVigo (Oct 18, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> next:
> L2 D' L2 U' R2 B2 L2 U' L2 D' R2 L' U' B' D L D R' F2 L2


31 STM 
z x' // Inspection
U2 R F2 D U2 B L2 F' // FB (8)
B' R B M U' r U' R' // SB (8)
(U) F R U R' U' F' // CMLL (7)
M U2 M' U M' U M U // L6E (8)

Next: B' R' F L' U B' L B D B2 D2 B R' D' U' B' D2 F B' D'


----------



## Cubing Forever (Oct 21, 2021)

GRVigo said:


> Next: B' R' F L' U B' L B D B2 D2 B R' D' U' B' D2 F B' D'


46 STM
y // inspection
B' D L F' U L' U' M' F' // FB
r' U' r2 U M2 R U' r' U M2 U R' U' R2 f' U' f // SB
R' F2 D R2 U' R2' D' F2 R // CMLL
M2 U2 M U M' U M2 U2 M' U //LSE

Next: L B2 U2 L F2 U2 F2 D2 L2 D2 R' B D R B F2 U F' L' D2 F2


----------



## tsmosher (Oct 22, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> 46 STM
> y // inspection
> B' D L F' U L' U' M' F' // FB
> r' U' r2 U M2 R U' r' U M2 U R' U' R2 f' U' f // SB
> ...



z // SB was less moves than FB, and strangely I used CDRLL
R E2 R F R' F' R' u2 // FB (8)
U R2 M' U R' U2 R2 // SB (7/15)
d2 F R2 U' R2 U R2 U R2 F' // CDRLL (10/25)
M' U' M' U' M // 4a (5/30)
U2 l2 y M' U2 M // align & 4b (6/36)
U M2 U M U2 M2 U2 M' // 4c (8/44)

next: R2 B' D2 F2 D F2 U2 R2 D' B2 U F2 D R2 B L F L2 U' F2 R


----------



## Cubing Forever (Oct 22, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> next: R2 B' D2 F2 D F2 U2 R2 D' B2 U F2 D R2 B L F L2 U' F2 R


44 STM:
F' f' L f D' U R' U M F //FB
U r' M U2 M' U R' U2 R F' U' F U F' U' F //SB
F' r U R' U' r' F R //CMLL 
M U' M' U' M U M U' M2 U //LSE

wow I'm cranking out those mid-40s solves today!!

next: F2 D2 R2 F2 L B2 R U2 L2 F2 D2 R B R2 U L2 R' B2 F R U2


----------



## tsmosher (Oct 22, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> 44 STM:
> F' f' L f D' U R' U M F //FB
> U r' M U2 M' U R' U2 R F' U' F U F' U' F //SB
> F' r U R' U' r' F R //CMLL
> ...


x2
U' R B2 M' u R2 U2 R' u2 // mixed FB (9)
r' d' R U' R' f' U' F U2 S // unorthodox things to get to SBLS and resolve EO (10/19)
U2 R U2 R' U2 R U' R' // SBLS (8/27)
F R' F' r U R U' r' // COLL (8/35)
M' U2 M // 4b (3/38)
u' M2 u U // 4c (4/42)

next: U R D' R U' B2 U2 R F D2 F2 U2 L2 B' R2 B R2 F L2 D'


----------



## Cubing Forever (Oct 25, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> next: U R D' R U' B2 U2 R F D2 F2 U2 L2 B' R2 B R2 F L2 D'


Normal Roux: 42 STM
d' B2 M U R' F //FB
R' U' R2 r' U2 R U R U M U2 r U R' //SB
R U' L' U R' U' L //CMLL
U' M2 U2 M' U2 M U' M' U M U2 M' U2 M U //LSE

ZBRoux: 44 STM
d' B2 M U R' F //FB
R' U' R2 r' U2 R U R U M U2 r U R' //SB
U2 M2 U' M' U' M U2 M' U2 M //EOdM
U2 R F'S U' F R' U' R S R S2 R' U2 //ZBLL

Pinkie Pie: 39 STM
d' B2 M U R' F //FB
R' U' R2 r' U2 R U R U M U2 r U R' //SB
U M' U M' U M2 //LR in DFDB
U r U' r' U' r U r' F' U F //OLLCP
U' M2 //LSE



Spoiler: 42: 39 STM



d' B2 M U R' F //FB
R' U' R2 r' U2 R U R2 //transformed SS
F R U R' U' F' //BTR
U M2 U' R' U' M' U M U M U2 M U2 M2 U M' U2 M U' //L7E



Next: L B2 U2 R F' U B2 R' D' R B2 U2 D2 L U2 R D2 L2 D2 F2 R'


----------



## GRVigo (Oct 29, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: L B2 U2 R F' U B2 R' D' R B2 U2 D2 L U2 R D2 L2 D2 F2 R'


34 STM

y2 // Inspection

D L2 R' B L U2 L2 D // FB
U R' F R' F' R2 // SB
(U) r U' r2 D' r U' r' D r2 U r' // CMLL
M' U' M U' // EO + 2E
U2 M U2 M' // L4E


Next: B' R' F L' U B' L B D B2 D2 B R' D' U' B' D2 F B' D'


----------



## Cubing Forever (Oct 30, 2021)

GRVigo said:


> Next: B' R' F L' U B' L B D B2 D2 B R' D' U' B' D2 F B' D'


44 STM: 
y x//inspecction
U' R F D' B U M U2 F' //FB
r' U' R2 U2 M' f R2 f' U M2 U' R U2 R' //SB
U M2 S' R U R' S U' R' F R F' //OLLCP
U M2 U M2 U' M' U2 M' U2 //LSE

45 STM:
y x//inspection
U' R F D' B U M U2 F' //FB
r' U' R2 U2 M' f R2 f' U M2 U2 R U' R' //SB
U2 M' U2 M U' M U' M' //EOdM
R2 F' R U S' R U' R' f R B U B' U' //ZBLL

next: B2 R' D F' L2 B' D2 B U2 B R2 D2 B2 L2 U B2 L2 B R F L


----------



## V Achyuthan (Oct 30, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> next: B2 R' D F' L2 B' D2 B U2 B R2 D2 B2 L2 U B2 L2 B R F L


z // inspection
L U F' u F2 R2 F U F' // FB (9)
U R r' U' r2 U2 R' U R2 U r' U' r // SB (13)
U2 R U R' U' R' F R F' // CMLL - T Left Bar
M' U' M' U2 M2 U' // LSE
37 STM

Next : R U' B' D R U' D L D L2 B U2 F' R2 U2 F2 U2 F2 L2 D2 B


----------



## Cubing Forever (Oct 30, 2021)

V Achyuthan said:


> Next : R U' B' D R U' D L D L2 B U2 F' R2 U2 F2 U2 F2 L2 D2 B


40 STM:
x2 y //inspection
L2 U' B U2 D' R2 D' //FB
R F' U' F R2 U2 S R' S' //SS
U' M2 R U R' //LP
U R U2 R' U' R U' R' //CMLL
U' M' U2 M U M' U E2 M E2 U' //LSE

next: B D2 R D2 R' D F2 D2 F' L U2 R B2 L D2 L D2 L U2


----------



## V Achyuthan (Oct 31, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> next: B D2 R D2 R' D F2 D2 F' L U2 R B2 L D2 L D2 L U2


y x2 // inspection 
B' R2 F' D2 L' D2 // FB (6)
R' U2 R2 // SS (3)
U R U R' U2 R U' R' // SB (8)
y' U' F R2 U' R2 U R2 U R2 F' y // CMLL - Pi X
M' U M U2 M' U M2 U2 M' U M2 U2 M2 // LSE
40 STM

Next : U2 L2 B2 R2 F L2 U2 F L2 D2 F R2 D F' D' R2 D2 R' B D U'


----------



## Cubing Forever (Oct 31, 2021)

V Achyuthan said:


> Next : U2 L2 B2 R2 F L2 U2 F L2 D2 F R2 D F' D' R2 D2 R' B D U'


wow what a scramble!!



Spoiler: Nautilus-1LLL(or whatever): 39 STM



D F2 D' F' //FB
U F' U' F r U r' S' U2 S //NSB
U' M U' M' U r' U' r //square
U r U' r' F R' F' R U2 r U' r' U' F' U F U //1LLL



42 STM:
D F2 D' F' //FB
U F' U' F2 R' F' R S' U' S //SS
M2 U' R' U' R2 B' R' B //LP
U R U R' U R U2 R' //CMLL
M U' M U M' U2 M U' M' U' M U //LSE

I suck at LSE(and SB)

Next: L2 D2 F2 L U2 B2 F2 R B2 R' F' R' B D U2 F D U F2


----------



## V Achyuthan (Oct 31, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: L2 D2 F2 L U2 B2 F2 R B2 R' F' R' B D U2 F D U F2


y' x' // inspection
R' U2 R F' D // FB (5)
R2 F R F' R U' B' R' B M' // SB (9)
U' R U R2' F R F' U r U r' // CMLL - T Bottom Row
U2 M U' M U' M U2 M' U M U2 M' U // LSE
39 STM

Next : L2 U2 B2 U' R2 D2 U L2 F2 D F L' R2 F' R D' L F U


----------



## Cubing Forever (Oct 31, 2021)

V Achyuthan said:


> Next : L2 U2 B2 U' R2 D2 U L2 F2 D F L' R2 F' R D' L F U


43 STM
z2 x // inspection
B' F' L F' L F // FB
R2 U2 M U r2 U2 R' U' R2 // SB
R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U' R' //CMLL
U M U' M U M' U2 M U' M' U M U //LSE

40 STM:
z2 x // inspection
B' F' L F' L F // FB
R2 U2 M U r2 U2 R' U' R2 // SB
U2 M2 U2 M U M' U M U' M' //EOdM
U2 F U R2 D r' U2 r D' R2 U R U R' F' //ZBLL

next: B2 U B U R L2 B D U2 R' F2 D2 L F2 U2 R L U2 L B2 U'


----------



## GRVigo (Oct 31, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> next: B2 U B U R L2 B D U2 R' F2 D2 L F2 U2 R L U2 L B2 U'


39 STM

z2 // Inspection

D L' F2 D2 R D B2 // FB (7)
U B' R' B R B' R2 B U R2 // SB (10)
R2 D' R U2 R' D R U2 R // CMLL (9)
M' U' M' U2 M' U' M' // EO (7)
M2 U M U2 M U // L6E (6)

Next: D L U B2 R2 F' U' F U F' D2 B2 L' B' L U B' D2 L' R' U


----------



## V Achyuthan (Nov 1, 2021)

GRVigo said:


> Next: D L U B2 R2 F' U' F U F' D2 B2 L' B' L U B' D2 L' R' U


y x' // inspection
R B' L2 F' L U2 F2 // FB (7)
R2 U' R U' r' U' R' U2 r' U' r // SB (11)
U' F U R U' R2' F' R U2 R U2' R' // CMLL - Pi Down Slash
M2 U M' U M U M2 U M2 // LSE
39 STM

Next : F2 L2 U2 L' D2 L F2 U2 B2 R2 U2 L D' F R2 D B2 F D2 B U'


----------



## Cubing Forever (Nov 1, 2021)

V Achyuthan said:


> Next : F2 L2 U2 L' D2 L F2 U2 B2 R2 U2 L D' F R2 D B2 F D2 B U'


39 STM:
y //inspection
D R2 U R U R' U B D' //FB
r2 U' M' U' R' U' R2 M' U M2 R U' R' //SB
F' L F L' U2 L' U2 L //CMLL
U' M U' M U M' U M U' //LSE

37 STM:
y //inspection
D R2 U R U R' U B D' //FB
r2 U' M' U' R' U' R2 M' U M2 R U' R' //SB
U M2 U' M' U' M //EOdM
S R' F R f' U2 F' U2 F //ZBLL

next: F2 D2 L2 B2 F R2 D2 L2 R2 B' R2 D' F2 D R D B' R' B' U' R'


----------



## V Achyuthan (Nov 1, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> next: F2 D2 L2 B2 F R2 D2 L2 R2 B' R2 D' F2 D R D B' R' B' U' R'


R D R2 L' B' U2 F2 // FB (7)
R U2 R2 U2 r U r2 U R U2 M' // SB (9)
U2 M U' M' U' M2 U' M' U2 M' U // LSE
29 STM (I AM GOD. LOL)

Next : L' B' D' R' F2 U F2 L' D' L' F2 R U2 R' F2 R' U2 D2 R U2


----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 5, 2021)

V Achyuthan said:


> R D R2 L' B' U2 F2 // FB (7)
> R U2 R2 U2 r U r2 U R U2 M' // SB (9)
> U2 M U' M' U' M2 U' M' U2 M' U // LSE
> 29 STM (I AM GOD. LOL)
> ...



y' x B M R B' U R U' F2 //FB
r2 U R' U2 R' U2 R U' R' U R' U R U' M' R' U r //SB
M2 R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R U2 //CMLL
M' U2 M U M D2 M' D2 U //UF5 alg
recon

Next: R2 U' B2 L2 B2 U2 B2 R2 D' L2 D2 F D F2 R' D' L F' U2 F' U


----------



## V Achyuthan (Nov 5, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: R2 U' B2 L2 B2 U2 B2 R2 D' L2 D2 F D F2 R' D' L F' U2 F' U


z2 x// inspection
R2 F U L2 F2 // FB (5)
U' R U2 M U' r2 U' R U2 R2 // SB (10)
U R' F R U F U' R U R' U' F' // CMLL - Pi X
M' U' M U' M' U2 M2 U2 M U' // LSE
37 STM

Next : D F2 U' R2 F2 U2 B2 F2 L2 D B2 L2 F' R' F2 D' U' L' U R2 B' L2


----------



## tsmosher (Nov 5, 2021)

V Achyuthan said:


> z2 x// inspection
> R2 F U L2 F2 // FB (5)
> U' R U2 M U' r2 U' R U2 R2 // SB (10)
> U R' F R U F U' R U R' U' F' // CMLL - Pi X
> ...



y' x2 // developed into a weird Nautilus/Russo/Roux hybrid
U' S2 r U' R' U' M u2 R u' // RFB (10)
L F L' S' U' S // NMNSB (6/16) > Nautilus block
U M U2 M' U2 R' U' R // SBLS (8/24) > Dougli block
U2 R2' D' R U2 R' D R U2 R // NMCMLL (10/34)
U2 M U' M' // EO + UBM (4/38)
U' L // untransform (2/40)
U2 M' U2 M' U M U2 M U // L5EP (9/49)

NEXT:
R' D2 R2 U' B2 L2 U2 R2 D L2 U' F D U B2 F' U L' R2


----------



## GRVigo (Nov 5, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT:
> R' D2 R2 U' B2 L2 U2 R2 D L2 U' F D U B2 F' U L' R2


39 STM

z y' // Inspection

R B2 R B2 U F D' // First block (7)
U M2 U' R M2 U F' U F R U R' // Second block (12)
F R' F' R U R U' R' // CMLL (8)
U M' U M' U2 M' U' M' // EO (8)
M2 U M2 U' // L6E (4)

Next: U2 B L R' B2 U2 L R F' U' L2 F R2 U2 D' F2 R B D L F2


----------



## tsmosher (Nov 5, 2021)

GRVigo said:


> 39 STM
> 
> z y' // Inspection
> R B2 R B2 U F D' // First block (7)
> ...



// Russo once again, but if DFM solves itself, I'm not going to unsolve it...
L U R2 L u f' u2 r' u // RFB (9)
r U2 r' U' r U' R U M' U r' // NMSB + DFM (11/20)
U2 F R U' R' U R U R' U R U' R' F' // NMCLL (14/34)
U' R' // untransform (2/36)
U' M U' M' U' M U' M2 B2 M B2 // L5E (11/47)

NEXT: 
F' D2 B2 D L2 B2 U' F2 U2 B2 L2 R B U' L R2 D2 L' B2 R2


----------



## V Achyuthan (Nov 6, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> F' D2 B2 D L2 B2 U' F2 U2 B2 L2 R B U' L R2 D2 L' B2 R2


y x' // inspection
R2 B' L' B2 D' // FB (5)
R r' U' R' U2 R' U f R f' U' R' U2 L U' R U L' // SB cancelled into CMLL (18)
U2 M' U M U M' U2 M' U M2 U2 // LSE (11)
34 STM

Next : L2 R2 F' D2 B D2 R2 B U2 R2 F2 R2 U' L' R' B U' R B2 U


----------



## GRVigo (Nov 6, 2021)

V Achyuthan said:


> Next : L2 R2 F' D2 B D2 R2 B U2 R2 F2 R2 U' L' R' B U' R B2 U


39 STM, 33 STM with cancellations

z y // Inspection

R U2 F2 D' R' F // First block (6)
U2 R U' R B' R B // Square (7)
F' U2 F R U2 R' // Second block (6)
F R U R' U' F' // CMLL (6)
U' M U' M U2 M' U' M' U' // EO (9)
U M U2 M' U // L6E (5)

Next: F' U2 R2 U' F2 U2 B L R' B2 U2 L R F' U' L2 F R2 U2 D' F2


----------



## Cubing Forever (Nov 13, 2021)

GRVigo said:


> Next: F' U2 R2 U' F2 U2 B L R' B2 U2 L R F' U' L2 F R2 U2 D' F2


probably not Roux but eh: 40 STM
u R' u' R2 u2 F //FBEO
U2 r2 R U R' D' U2 R U' R' U R U R' D //SB
F R' F' r U R U' r' //CMLL
U' M' U2 M' U2 M2 U M U2 M' U' //LSE

ZBRoux: 39 STM
u R' u' R2 u2 F //FBEO
U2 r2 R U R' D' U2 R U' R' U R U R' D //SB
U2 M' U2 M' U2 M2 //dM
U F' L' U L U L' U2 L U F U //ZBLL

Next: U2 R2 U' F2 R2 U B2 U' F2 U' L F2 D' B' D' L' R U' F' R'


----------



## GRVigo (Nov 13, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: U2 R2 U' F2 R2 U B2 U' F2 U' L F2 D' B' D' L' R U' F' R'


35 STM, 34 with cancellations

y2 // Inspection

F R2 D F' U L R' y // FB
F R2 F' U2 M' B' R2 B U r' // SB
U R U R' U' R' F R F' // CMLL
M' U' M' U' M U' M2 U M' // L6E

Next: U2 B R U R' D F' L U' B' F2 R' F2 U B R2 U2 R2 F U2


----------



## tsmosher (Nov 14, 2021)

GRVigo said:


> 35 STM, 34 with cancellations
> 
> y2 // Inspection
> F R2 D F' U L R' y // FB
> ...


x2 y
U M' U2 B // FB (4)
U2 R U M R U R' U2 R // SS (9/13)
U2 M2 U' R U2 R' // SBLS (6/19)
U M // 4b (2/21)
U2 f R2 S' U' R2 U' R2 U R2 F' // COLL (11/32)
U' R U R' S' R U' R' S // 4a (9/41)
U2 M2 U' E2 M' E2 M' // 4c (7/48)

NEXT: D' B2 D' L2 B2 R2 F2 R2 U2 B2 D' L F' U' L2 U L2 R F' D


----------



## Cubing Forever (Nov 14, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT: D' B2 D' L2 B2 R2 F2 R2 U2 B2 D' L F' U' L2 U L2 R F' D


47 STM:
x2 //inspection
E r U' r' u r' U2 M' B' //FBDR
M U' R U B' R B U2 R U R' U R' r' //SB
U' R2 D' r U2 r' DZB R U2 R //CMLL
M U M U2 M' U M U' M2 U M' U2 M U' //LSE

ZBRoux: 42 STM
x2 //inspection
E r U' r' u r' U2 M' B' //FBDR
M U' R U B' R B U2 R U R' U R' r' //SB
M' U M U M' U' M' U2 M2 //EOdM
R2 D' R U2 R' D R U2 R U //ZBLL 

Next: D2 B2 D2 L2 B2 L' U2 B2 U2 L2 F' U L2 F' D' F' L' D B2


----------



## tsmosher (Nov 16, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> 47 STM:
> x2 //inspection
> E r U' r' u r' U2 M' B' //FBDR
> M U' R U B' R B U2 R U R' U R' r' //SB
> ...


z y // strangest LSE ever
B2 U2 F' r u M2 u R E // FB (9)
R r U R' U2 r // NMSS (6/15)
U' F' U F r U r' // NMSBLS + DFM (7/22)
R U2 R D R' U2 R D' R2 // NMCLL (9/31)
U M U' M' U' M U M' // EODB, intuitive (8/39)
M2 U' M U2 M' U' M' r // U-PLL + un-transform (8/47)

NEXT: 
R2 U2 B2 R' D' F' R2 D' U2 L2 U2 R2 B2 U2 L B2 D2 L B'


----------



## voidrx (Nov 27, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> z y // strangest LSE ever
> B2 U2 F' r u M2 u R E // FB (9)
> R r U R' U2 r // NMSS (6/15)
> U' F' U F r U r' // NMSBLS + DFM (7/22)
> ...



z2 x' // inspection

(D2 U) R U R U' B // FB 

r2 U' r' U' R2 U R' U' R U2 R' // Non-Matching SB

l' U R U' L U r' // NMCMLL with EO influencing because I saw that it was gonna give me a 6-flip otherwise.

U2 M U' M' U' M U M' U2 M2 U r2 // LSE

36 SETM

Next: F2 U2 L' F2 U R2 D' U2 L2 U L2 F2 L F D2 L U' B' R'


----------



## voidrx (Nov 28, 2021)

voidrx said:


> z2 x' // inspection
> 
> (D2 U) R U R U' B // FB
> 
> ...



I'm too impatient to wait for someone else.

z y // inspection
D R B2 R' U2 F r' F // FB
U M U' R' U2' R' U M' U R' // SB
U' R U2 R D R' U2 R D' R2 // CMLL
M U2 M' U' M' U2 M2 U M' E2 M E2 M' // LSE

Next: L' U' R2 F2 D2 U R2 D' L2 B2 U F2 L' R B' D' B2 L2 F D L2


----------



## Cubing Forever (Nov 29, 2021)

voidrx said:


> Next: L' U' R2 F2 D2 U R2 D' L2 B2 U F2 L' R B' D' B2 L2 F D L2


Roux FMC tied PB4 iirc: 33 STM
x2 //inspection
D L' D2 F U F' //FB
M U R U2 R2 U r' //SB
M2 r U2 R' U' R U R' F R' F' R2 U2 r' //CMLLEO
M U2 M' U M2 U' //LSE

Next: R B F2 D2 R2 D' B2 D2 L2 B2 L2 D' R2 D' L' R U F2 U' F' D'


----------



## tsmosher (Dec 3, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Roux FMC tied PB4 iirc: 33 STM
> x2 //inspection
> D L' D2 F U F' //FB
> M U R U2 R2 U r' //SB
> ...


y' x // Roux with NMB
F' U' B R2 u2 R' u2 // FB (7)
U F' U F r2 U' r2 U' r' U' r U' R // NMSB (13/20)
U f R f' U' r' U' r // NMCMLL (8/28)
M2 U' M U' M' // EOLR (5/33)
U M2 U' M D2 M' D2 // M2 + 4c (7/40)
U R' // un-transform (2/42)

NEXT: 
R2 U2 F2 D' B2 U' B2 R2 U' R2 D' B D2 R B2 D2 U' F' D' B F


----------



## Cubing Forever (Dec 4, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT:
> R2 U2 F2 D' B2 U' B2 R2 U' R2 D' B D2 R B2 D2 U' F' D' B F


47 STM:
x2 //inspection
F B U L' D F' //FB
M2 U2 M' U' R' F R' F' U R' U' R U' f R f' //SB
r' F R F' r U' R' U' R U' R' //CMLL
M' U2 M U2 M' U M U' M' U2 M' U2 M U //LSE ft. EOLRb

Next: D2 R' F2 L' B2 R2 U2 L2 D2 B2 R2 U2 B' L2 R D U2 L' F' L2 U2


----------



## tsmosher (Dec 6, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> 47 STM:
> x2 //inspection
> F B U L' D F' //FB
> M2 U2 M' U' R' F R' F' U R' U' R U' f R f' //SB
> ...



y' z'
R S M2 U2 u R u' // FB (7)
R' U' R U' R' U R' U2 r' U' r U' R // CSS (13/20)
F' r U r' U2' r' F2 r // CCMLL (8/28)
U' M U' M' U' M U M' // EODB (8/36)
U' M2 U M2 U M U2 M' // L5EP (8/44)
U' R' U2 // AUF (3/47)

NEXT: 
D R2 F' U2 L2 F' U2 F D2 L2 U2 F D2 L' F' D' F' U2 B2 R' D


----------



## voidrx (Dec 19, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> y' z'
> R S M2 U2 u R u' // FB (7)
> R' U' R U' R' U R' U2 r' U' r U' R // CSS (13/20)
> F' r U r' U2' r' F2 r // CCMLL (8/28)
> ...



z2 y' // Inspection
D' r2 F' R' r' U' B' // FB + DR Influencing
R M U2 r U r' R' U R // SB
U' L' U R U' L U R' // CMLL
R U' r' U' M' U r U r' U' M2 U' M' U2 M2' U2' M' // LSE









alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net





41 STM

Next: R2 B2 F2 R2 U' L2 F2 D' U2 R2 B2 U' L B F' R2 F2 R U B L D'


----------



## tsmosher (Jan 2, 2022)

voidrx said:


> z2 y' // Inspection
> D' r2 F' R' r' U' B' // FB + DR Influencing
> R M U2 r U r' R' U R // SB
> U' L' U R U' L U R' // CMLL
> ...



x2 // unorthodox Roux
U S' R' u // pFB (4)
R' U2 R U' R' U R // SB w/o DRS (7/11)
U2 R U R' U R' F R F' R U2' R // CMLL (11/22)
U2 R2 // clean up pseudo (2/24)
M2 U M' U2 M U M // 4a & 4b (7/31)
U S' U2 S // insert DRS (4/35)
u2 M2 U' M2 U2 M2 U2 // 4c (7/42)

NEXT: 
U' B2 L2 B' R' U D' B' D2 F2 R' B2 D2 L2 D2 R L2 B2 D2 R D'


----------



## voidrx (Jan 2, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> x2 // unorthodox Roux
> U S' R' u // pFB (4)
> R' U2 R U' R' U R // SB w/o DRS (7/11)
> U2 R U R' U R' F R F' R U2' R // CMLL (11/22)
> ...



y' x' // Inspection
F r u R U R' U F2 // FB
U' R U' R' U' r U r' U R' U2' M' U R' U2' r // SB
U' F R U R' U' F' // CMLL
U' M U2' M U2' M U M U2' M2' U' M U2' M' U2' M2' U2' M2' // LSE


49 STM


Next: R2 D' B2 L2 R2 D R2 D2 U R2 D R' F' D2 R2 D R' B' R U F


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jan 3, 2022)

voidrx said:


> Next: R2 D' B2 L2 R2 D R2 D2 U R2 D R' F' D2 R2 D R' B' R U F


47 STM:
M' UD' F' R2 U M' U2 B //FB
R M2 U' R' U R U' R U2 R U2 R U R' U R2 //SB
r U2 R2 F R F' R U2 r' //CMLL preserving arrow
U M' U M U M2 U' M2 U2 M' U2 M U //LSE

Next: B L' F D' L2 B2 R2 D2 R2 D' B2 F2 L' F D R2 B' L B2


----------



## Kaneki Uchiha (Jan 3, 2022)

Cubing Forever said:


> 47 STM:
> M' UD' F' R2 U M' U2 B //FB
> R M2 U' R' U R U' R U2 R U2 R U R' U R2 //SB
> r U2 R2 F R F' R U2 r' //CMLL preserving arrow
> ...











alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net




z y2
R2 U' B
r' M U' r' U2 r' U R
u M' 
(U2) F' r U r' U2' L' U2 L 
E M' U' M U' M' U M' U 
M' U2 M'
U' M' U2 M U2

L D2 F' L2 D2 R2 D2 F L2 F' L2 F D2 L B2 D R' F' U B' U'


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jan 3, 2022)

Kaneki Uchiha said:


> L D2 F' L2 D2 R2 D2 F L2 F' L2 F D2 L B2 D R' F' U B' U'


41 STM:
B u' U' M' U2 R B' //FB
R U r U R' S' U' S M' U' R' U' R U' R' U r//SB
F R U R' U' F' //CMLL
U M' U2 M' U2 M2 U M' U2 M' U //LSE

Next: B' R2 L U2 D R U' D2 L U2 F' D2 F L2 F2 L2 D2 F' L2


----------



## tsmosher (Jan 4, 2022)

Cubing Forever said:


> 41 STM:
> B u' U' M' U2 R B' //FB
> R U r U R' S' U' S M' U' R' U' R U' R' U r//SB
> F R U R' U' F' //CMLL
> ...



y' z
r U2 S' R' u R2 E // FB (7)
R' U R2 U' R2 U2 R2 // SS (7/14)
U R U' R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 // SBLS (10/24)
U2 R' U' R U R f' U' f // CLL (9/33)
M' U' M // EO (3/36)
U2 M2 U' M D2 M' D2 U // M2+4c (8/44)

NEXT: 
D' F2 D U2 R2 U B2 R2 B2 R2 L B R' B' U B2 D' U2 R' U


----------



## V Achyuthan (Jan 5, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> D' F2 D U2 R2 U B2 R2 B2 R2 L B R' B' U B2 D' U2 R' U


y2 D U R2 D' U L U L' // FB
r2 U2 R2 U' R2 
U M' U' r' U R // SB
U R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R // CMLL
M2 U' M' U M 
U' M U2 M' U M U2 M' U' // LSE
43 STM

Next : D2 R B2 L2 R F2 D2 L D2 U2 L D L2 U L D' R' U B' F'


----------



## voidrx (Jan 5, 2022)

V Achyuthan said:


> y2 D U R2 D' U L U L' // FB
> r2 U2 R2 U' R2
> U M' U' r' U R // SB
> U R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R // CMLL
> ...



z2 // Inspection
r2' F' R2 E' U2' F2 // FB
R2 U' r' U' r U R2' U' R2 U' M2' R U' R' // SB
U r U' r' U r' D' r U' r' D r // CMLL
U2' M' U' M U M2' U2' M U2' M U' // LSE

43 STM

Next: F2 U F2 R2 U' B2 U2 F2 R2 B2 L2 U' F' U L' U' B R F2 L' B2 D


----------



## V Achyuthan (Jan 6, 2022)

voidrx said:


> Next: F2 U F2 R2 U' B2 U2 F2 R2 B2 L2 U' F' U L' U' B R F2 L' B2 D


ZBROUX
x2 F2 R' U' R' U2 F2 B' // FB
r' U' R U2 R2
U' R' U R U' R' U r // SB
M U' M' U2 M U' M' 
U2 M U2 M U2 M2 // EODFDB
F' U' L' U2 L U' L' U' L2 F l' U' L' U l // ZBLL
U // AUF

Next : B2 U' L D2 L2 B2 U2 R' B2 D2 L F2 D2 R' U' F2 R U2 B L' R2


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jan 6, 2022)

V Achyuthan said:


> Next : B2 U' L D2 L2 B2 U2 R' B2 D2 L F2 D2 R' U' F2 R U2 B L' R2


45 STM:
r F' L2 D r U L' R2 f R2 f' L //squares
R U R' U2 M U2 F' U M' U M R U r' //F2B
r' D R2 U R' U2 R U' R2 D' r //OLLCP
U' M2 U' M' D2 M D2 U' //LSE

Next: L' F' D L' U2 L U B2 D2 L2 D2 F L2 F' D2 F2 D2 R2 U'


----------



## tsmosher (Jan 6, 2022)

Cubing Forever said:


> 45 STM:
> r F' L2 D r U L' R2 f R2 f' L //squares
> R U R' U2 M U2 F' U M' U M R U r' //F2B
> r' D R2 U R' U2 R U' R2 D' r //OLLCP
> ...



x y z2 // inspect
D2 L2 D l2 D2 R' U F' // FB (8)
R' U' R U R' r' U' r // pair (8)
U' R U' R' U2 r U r' // pair (8)
S' U' S // DRS (3/27)
R' D R U' R U R' U R' D' R // CLL (11/38)
U M U M' // EO (4/42)
E M2 E' // DFM & fix centers (3/45)
M2 U M2 U M' U2 R' r' // L5EP (8/53)

NEXT: 
F R' D B U D2 L B2 D2 F D2 L2 F' R2 F' R2 U2 B2 U' F2


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jan 6, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT:
> F R' D B U D2 L B2 D2 F D2 L2 F' R2 F' R2 U2 B2 U' F2


40 STM:
U' R U' R' L U2 L D' R D //FB+pair
M' U' S' U2 S U' R' U' r //SB
R' F' r U R U' r' F //CMLL
M2 U' M U M' U' M2 U2 M2 U M U2 M' //LSE

38 STM:
U' R U' R' L U2 L D' R D //FB+pair
M' U' S' U2 S U' R' U' r //SB
U' M2 U M' U M //EOdM
U R' U' S' R U R' S R2 f' U' f U2 //ZBLL

Next: L' B' D2 F2 L2 R2 U2 F2 L F2 R B U' F2 D R' D' B'


----------



## GRVigo (Jan 7, 2022)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: L' B' D2 F2 L2 R2 U2 F2 L F2 R B U' F2 D R' D' B'



31 STM

Inspection: z2

First block (7): R' U2 F' B2 D2 R' B
Second block - square (7): U' R' U' R2 B' R B
Second block (7): B U' B' U B U B'
CMLL (Skip)
L6E (10): U M' U' M' U M2 U2 M U2 M'


Next: D B' R B' R U R D' R2 B R2 D' R B2 L2 B U B R U


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jan 7, 2022)

GRVigo said:


> Next: D B' R B' R U R D' R2 B R2 D' R B2 L2 B U B R U


44 STM:
F' R u R' U R U2 B //FB
M2 U R2 f R f' R U R' U' R U R' //SB
L' U2 L U2 L F' L' F //CMLL
M' U' M' U2 M U' M U M2 U M2 U2 M' U2 M //LSE

scramble looked ehh at first but then I inspected a bit more.

Next: R2 B' L2 U R2 F2 U' R2 D2 R2 B2 D' U' R' B L R' U B2 D F'


----------



## V Achyuthan (Jan 7, 2022)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: R2 B' L2 U R2 F2 U' R2 D2 R2 B2 D' U' R' B L R' U B2 D F'


 z2 L' B' D F' D F2 D2 // FB
U r U2 R' U R U2 R U R // SB
U2 F R' F' R U2 R U' R' U R U2 R' // CMLL
U M' U2 M U' M // EO
U M U2 M' U M U2 M' U // LSE
45 STM

Next : R D2 L2 U B2 U' R2 B2 D L2 B2 U' F2 B' L B U2 F2 U R' F


----------



## voidrx (Jan 7, 2022)

V Achyuthan said:


> z2 L' B' D F' D F2 D2 // FB
> U r U2 R' U R U2 R U R // SB
> U2 F R' F' R U2 R U' R' U R U2 R' // CMLL
> U M' U2 M U' M // EO
> ...




z2 y // Inspection
U' F2 U F' D2 B // FB 
R' U' r' U r U' R' U' R2 U r U2 R U r' // SB
U2 r U' r2' D' r U' r' D r2 U r' // CMLL
U M U M' U M U M' U M' U2 M // LSE

45 STM

Next: B' L' U' L2 F U L F2 U2 F2 L2 U2 L2 U' B2 D L2 D' R2 F


----------



## tsmosher (Jan 14, 2022)

voidrx said:


> z2 y // Inspection
> U' F2 U F' D2 B // FB
> R' U' r' U r U' R' U' R2 U r U2 R U r' // SB
> U2 r U' r2' D' r U' r' D r2 U r' // CMLL
> ...



z // 3 different endings, 50-54 STM
u2 r' u' r U' r' u' S' u' // FB (9)
U' R U R' U' r' U' R S' U2 S // SS + OUE (11/20)

// Roux with traditional LSE
R U2 R' U2 R U R' U' R // SBLS (9/29)
U' R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' // COLL (10/39)
U' M U' M // EOBF (4/43)
U' M2 U M' U2 M' U // M2+4c (7/50)



Spoiler: Russo with RLSE-DO



R U2 R' U2 R U R' U' R // SBLS (9/29)
U' R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' // COLL (10/39)
U' M U M' U' M2 // EODB (6/45)
U M U2 M U M' U2 M' // L5EP (8/53)





Spoiler: Nautilus with lucky EOdM



M2 U' M2 U M' U r // EOdM (7/27)
U' R' U' R U' R' U R // SBLS (8/35)
U' R' U2 R U F R' U R U' F' // COLL (11/46)
R2' U S' U2 S U R2 U // EPLL (8/54)



NEXT:
D2 B F2 D2 L2 D' L2 B2 U2 B2 U' B2 R2 B2 L F' L2 U2 L D' U'


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jan 18, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> D2 B F2 D2 L2 D' L2 B2 U2 B2 U' B2 R2 B2 L F' L2 U2 L D' U'


44 STM with NMB:
y' //inspection
F L2 D M' U' R U2 R' U' R U R' //2 non matching square
M' R' F2 r' F R2 //pair
U' R' U' M U' R //another pair
U R' F2 D R2 U R2' D' F2 R //NMCMLL
U M' U' M U M' U M //LSE
U' R2 //untransform



Spoiler: ZZ: 39 STM with NMZBLL lolwut



z2 // orientation 
F D R U L2 F // EOLine
R' U' R U' L2 U R2 U L // LB
U' R' U2 R U' R' U R U2 R U' R' //NMRB
U R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R //NMZBLL
U R2 //Untransform



next: R D2 F2 L2 D2 B2 R U2 B2 U2 R2 D B' R2 F R' D2 B L R'


----------



## tsmosher (Jan 18, 2022)

Cubing Forever said:


> next: R D2 F2 L2 D2 B2 R U2 B2 U2 R2 D B' R2 F R' D2 B L R'



x' y'
f2 M' F' U' f2 R2 r F // FB (8)
M r' U' R // SS (4/12)
U' R U' R' U R B' R B R' // SBLS (10/22)
U R' D R U' R U' R' U R' D' // COLL (11/33)
r U' M U' M U2 M' U' M // EOBF (9/42)
U' M2 U M U2 M' U // M2 + 4c (7/49)

NEXT: 
D' B' U2 R2 F' U2 F R2 F' D2 F2 D2 U B2 F2 L' D' F L2 B


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jan 20, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT:
> D' B' U2 R2 F' U2 F R2 F' D2 F2 D2 U B2 F2 L' D' F L2 B


42 STM:
x2 //inspection
u2 F' R r U' r' u2 //FB
U' R U' R2 f' U' S U' F //SB
U2 L' U' L U' L F' L' F L' U2 L //CMLL
M2 U M U M U2 M' U2 M U' M U2 M' U' //LSE

Next: L2 R2 B2 L2 B L2 R2 F' U2 B' U' F2 L2 F' U' L U' L U


----------



## V Achyuthan (Jan 20, 2022)

Cubing Forever said:


> L2 R2 B2 L2 B L2 R2 F' U2 B' U' F2 L2 F' U' L U' L U


z2 D' L2 B D' U2 F D2 // FB
r2 U2 R U R2 U' M' U' r // SB
M' U2 M
F R' F' R U2 R U' R' U R U2 R' // CMLL + EO
U' M2 U2 M2 // LSE
35 STM

Next : U2 R2 F' U2 R2 B' U2 B R2 F' U2 R2 L B2 R D L' U2 L R2 F'


----------



## tsmosher (Jan 20, 2022)

V Achyuthan said:


> z2 D' L2 B D' U2 F D2 // FB
> r2 U2 R U R2 U' M' U' r // SB
> M' U2 M
> F R' F' R U2 R U' R' U R U2 R' // CMLL + EO
> ...



z
u2 R S2 u R2 u2 R u // nasty FB (8)
r2 U' R U' R' B U B' // SS, DBM solved by pure luck!? (8/16)
r U r' U2 R U2 R' U' R U R' // SBLS, DFM solved by pure luck!? (11/27)
U2 F R' F' R U R U' R' // CMLL (9/36)
M' U M2' U M2' U M' U2 M2 // Z-EPLL (9/45)
U r2 // untransform (2/47)

NEXT:
U2 L2 B2 D' R2 F2 D' L2 R2 U2 F R B L R2 F2 D R' U2 R2


----------



## V Achyuthan (Jan 20, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> U2 L2 B2 D' R2 F2 D' L2 R2 U2 F R B L R2 F2 D R' U2 R2


z2 F R' D R L D' // Cross
U' R' U 'R // 1st pair
U M2 F' R' F R' r2 // 2nd pair
y' R' u' R' u R // 3rd pair
U L' U' L U L' U' L // 4th pair
r U R' U' M U R U' R' // EO
y2 x R2 D2 R U2 R' D2 R U2 R // ZBLL
49 STM

Next : F' U2 L' D2 L' D2 R D2 L2 D2 F2 B' L2 B D' B L U' L2 F'


----------



## cuberswoop (Jan 20, 2022)

V Achyuthan said:


> z2 F R' D R L D' // Cross
> U' R' U 'R // 1st pair
> U M2 F' R' F R' r2 // 2nd pair
> y' R' u' R' u R // 3rd pair
> ...


Wrong thread I beleive.


----------



## V Achyuthan (Jan 20, 2022)

V Achyuthan said:


> z2 F R' D R L D' // Cross
> U' R' U 'R // 1st pair
> U M2 F' R' F R' r2 // 2nd pair
> y' R' u' R' u R // 3rd pair
> ...


Oh sorry forgot this was Roux Example solve game


----------



## tsmosher (Jan 21, 2022)

V Achyuthan said:


> z2 F R' D R L D' // Cross
> U' R' U 'R // 1st pair
> U M2 F' R' F R' r2 // 2nd pair
> y' R' u' R' u R // 3rd pair
> ...



y'
R U' F R' F' R u' S' u' // FB (9)
U' F R' F' U' R U R2' // SS (8/17)
U F' U2 F U' M U' r // SP +DBM (8/25)
U F' r U r' U' r' F r // CMLL (9/34)
r U' M // insert DFM & untransform (3/37)
U M' U M2 U M U2 M' U M' U' // ELL (11/48)

NEXT:
L F' U2 R F2 U2 B2 R B2 L' D2 R2 D2 F L U' R' F D' F2


----------



## OtterCuber (Jan 22, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> L F' U2 R F2 U2 B2 R B2 L' D2 R2 D2 F L U' R' F D' F2



*Attempt 1*
U2' L u U F' U' R' U L U L' // FB
(U' r U' R' U2' R U R' U' R) (U R U R' U R U R') // SB
M (R' U' R U' R' U2' R) // CMLL
R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' // T
(M' U M) U2 (M U' M') // EO
U' (M' U2 M) U' M2 U // UL/UR
U2 M' U2 M' // L4E

*Attempt 2*
y // inspection
B2 F' U2 M D' L' U2' f' L f // FB
M' U' R2 U2 f R' f' U2' R U' R' U R U R' // SB
M2' (U2) R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R // Pi1 Right Bar (COLL)
U2 (M' U M) // Create three bad edges
U (M' U M) // EO
U2 (M U2 M' ) U2 M2 U' // UL/UR
M' U2 M2 U2 M // L4E

Next:
L2 D2 F2 R2 D' B2 D' B2 F2 U2 B2 L' B F' L B' R' U' R B R


----------



## tsmosher (Jan 24, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> *Attempt 1*
> U2' L u U F' U' R' U L U L' // FB
> (U' r U' R' U2' R U R' U' R) (U R U R' U R U R') // SB
> M (R' U' R U' R' U2' R) // CMLL
> ...



y' x2
U' R' E' F2 u R u' // FB (7)
R U R M2 U' R U r' U' R // SS (10)
U' R U2 R' U F' U' F // SBLS (8/25)
F' r U R' U' r' F R // CLL (8/33)
M' U' M' U2 M U' M' // EODF (7/40)
U' M2 U M U2 M' U M' U2 M' U2 // L5EP-DB (11/51)

NEXT: 
F R2 U2 B' L2 F' D2 F U2 B R2 U2 L' B L2 B D L F L


----------



## V Achyuthan (Jan 24, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> F R2 U2 B' L2 F' D2 F U2 B R2 U2 L' B L2 B D L F L


z2 D' U' R2 B2 F' R' D2 // FB
R r2 U M U r' U R' U2 R' // SB
U' M' U2 M // UFUB edges on D layer
r U' r2' D r2 U' r2' U r2 U D' r' // OLLCP
U2 M2 U' M2 U' // LSE
38 STM

Next : B D' B2 F2 R2 D2 U2 B2 D2 R F2 R' U2 L2 U' B' L D' R D L2


----------



## OtterCuber (Jan 24, 2022)

V Achyuthan said:


> z2 D' U' R2 B2 F' R' D2 // FB
> R r2 U M U r' U R' U2 R' // SB
> U' M' U2 M // UFUB edges on D layer
> r U' r2' D r2 U' r2' U r2 U D' r' // OLLCP
> ...


L U2 R U R' D' R' B2 U L U' L' U2 L U' L' // FB
R' U' R' U R M' F R' F' R // SB
M (U2) R' F2 R2 U2' R' F R U2' R2' F2 R // 2-look CMLL
U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' // 2-look CMLL
M' U' M U' M' U' M U2 M U' M' // EO
M U2' M2' U2 M U M2 U // UL/UR
M U2 M' U2 M2 // L4E

Next: F2 D2 L U2 R' U2 B2 L' U2 L' R' D L' B' U' R' U R2 F' L2 U2


----------



## V Achyuthan (Jan 25, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> F2 D2 L U2 R' U2 B2 L' U2 L' R' D L' B' U' R' U R2 F' L2 U2


F D2 R' U B2 L' F // FB
r U2 R2 U' r U' r U2 r' U' R // SB
y' F R2 U' R2 U R2 U R2 F' y // CLL
U' M U' M' U' M U' M' // EO
M U2 M U M2 U2 M2 U' // LSE
43 STM
40 STM with cancellations

 A belt solve 
x' // Belt solved lol
y R F U M U' R' F' M' // EO
y2 U' R U2 R' E f R f' // CO
z2 U2 F2 D2 F2 L2 U2 L2 y' U2 R D R' D' R2 U R D R2 U' D' R // CP
M' U2 M U S' U2 S U // Edges


Next : L2 D R2 B2 R2 U' F2 U' R2 U R2 F' U2 F R' F' L B2 F' D' U


----------



## OtterCuber (Jan 25, 2022)

V Achyuthan said:


> Next : L2 D R2 B2 R2 U' F2 U' R2 U R2 F' U2 F R' F' L B2 F' D' U


*Beginner Roux 59 STM*
L2 U' F2 u R' u' // FB
(M U' R2) (U R' U' R U' R' U R) (U2 R U R' U2 R U' R') // SB
(M' U') F R U' R' U R U2 R' U' F' // CMLL
U M' U' M U' M' U' M // EO
U2' M' U2' M U2' M U2' M' M2 U' // UL/UR
M' U2' M' U2' // L4E

Next:
R2 B2 U R2 B2 U' B2 D2 R2 F2 U2 R2 B L' F' U' R U R2 D2 L


----------



## V Achyuthan (Jan 26, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> R2 B2 U R2 B2 U' B2 D2 R2 F2 U2 R2 B L' F' U' R U R2 D2 L


y x' F' D F D2 F2 // FB
r2 U' M2 r U r U' F R F' // SB
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' M // CMLL
U M U M2 U2 M' U' M' U2 M // LSE
35 STM
32 STM with cancellations

Next : B F L2 D2 B' U2 R2 F R2 U2 F R' U' F' R2 F2 D B2 F L'


----------



## tsmosher (Jan 26, 2022)

V Achyuthan said:


> y x' F' D F D2 F2 // FB
> r2 U' M2 r U r U' F R F' // SB
> F R U' R' U' R U R' F' M // CMLL
> U M U M2 U2 M' U' M' U2 M // LSE
> ...



u' f2 U2 r' u U R u2 // FB + DFM
B' R B r' U M' S' U2 S // pEO SS + DBM
U F' U2 F U2 R // SBLS
U' R U R' U R' F R F' R U2 R' // CLL
U' R U R' S U R' U' R' U R2 U2 R' U S' R // ELL

NEXT:
B2 U2 F R2 U2 R2 D2 F' U2 F2 U2 D' L' B D' R U2 B D2 R'


----------



## V Achyuthan (Jan 26, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> B2 U2 F R2 U2 R2 D2 F' U2 F2 U2 D' L' B D' R U2 B D2 R'


z2 R' B D U' F L2 D' // FB
U2 R2 U M' U R2 U2 R // SB
R2 D' R U2 R' D R U2 r // CMLL
U' M U' M' U' M U M U M' U2 M U' // LSE
37 STM
35 STM with cancellations

Next : D R2 F' U' R2 L' B L F2 B2 U2 F2 D' F2 U F2 U2 B


----------



## tsmosher (Jan 28, 2022)

V Achyuthan said:


> z2 R' B D U' F L2 D' // FB
> U2 R2 U M' U R2 U2 R // SB
> R2 D' R U2 R' D R U2 r // CMLL
> U' M U' M' U' M U M U M' U2 M U' // LSE
> ...


x y2
R' f R u' r u // FB (6)
M U R' U' R' r' U' r2 // SS (8)
M' U' R' // SBLS (3/17)
U' R2 D R' U R D' R' U R' U' R U' R' // CMLL2 (14/31)
U' M U M // 4a (4/35)
U2 M2 U M U2 M' U2 M2 // 4b+4c (8/43)
U2 L // untransform (2/45)

NEXT:
F2 R2 U2 R F2 D2 F2 U2 L' U2 B' R U' L' B2 U' F' D R


----------



## OtterCuber (Feb 3, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> F2 R2 U2 R F2 D2 F2 U2 L' U2 B' R U' L' B2 U' F' D R


y2 // inspection
L R U' L U' L' R U2 R' U2 F' r U r' // FB
F' U' F R2 U2' R' F R F' R U R' (R' S' R U' R' S R) // SB
(R U R' U R U2 R') U' (R U R' U R U2 R') U2 (R U R' U R U2 R') // permute corners
U' (R U R' U') (R' F R2 U') R' U' (R U R' F') U2 // orient corners
M' U2' M U M U' M' // EO
M' U2' M U' M2 U M2 // UL/UR
M2 U2 M2 U2 // L4E

Next:
F' D2 R U R F' U2 F2 U F D2 B2 L2 F R2 F R2 U2 R2 U2


----------



## tsmosher (Feb 5, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> y2 // inspection
> L R U' L U' L' R U2 R' U2 F' r U r' // FB
> F' U' F R2 U2' R' F R F' R U R' (R' S' R U' R' S R) // SB
> (R U R' U R U2 R') U' (R U R' U R U2 R') U2 (R U R' U R U2 R') // permute corners
> ...


B2 R E2 R' U' B U' r' u' r' u // longest FB ever (11)
R2 U' R U' R' U2 r U r' U R' U R U2 r' U' r // SB (17/28)
F U R U' R' F' // CLL (6/34)
U2 M' U2 M' U2 M2 // 4b (6/40)
U' M' U2 // 4c (3/43)
R' r2 // undo pseudo (2/45)

NEXT: 
R' L' B U F' U2 D2 L' F L B2 U2 L' U2 R F2 D2 R U


----------



## Cubing Forever (Feb 5, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT:
> R' L' B U F' U2 D2 L' F L B2 U2 L' U2 R F2 D2 R U


ZBRoux but kind of better: 41 STM
y' //inspection
D' F2 U' D R D2 R2 U' M2 r B' //FBDR
M' U R' U' F R' F' r' U r' //SB
R U R' U' R' F R F' M2 //CPEOdM
R U R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U2 R' U //2GLL

Next: L F2 D2 F2 U2 L2 B R2 F R2 D2 F R2 U L2 U' L U' L D L


----------



## Paradox4 (Feb 5, 2022)

Cubing Forever said:


> ZBRoux but kind of better: 41 STM
> y' //inspection
> D' F2 U' D R D2 R2 U' M2 r B' //FBDR
> M' U R' U' F R' F' r' U r' //SB
> ...


y // inspection
u U M2 F' U2 R M U R' r' B' // (long) FB
U2 r U2 r' U' r U M' r U r' // SB
U' L' U2 L U2’ L F' L' F // CMLL
U M' U M U' M2 U M2 U2 M2 // EOLR + 4c

Next: U' L' D' R L' U F' L' B2 U B2 D' F2 R2 B2 U2 R2 U B2 R2


----------



## tsmosher (Feb 9, 2022)

Paradox4 said:


> y // inspection
> u U M2 F' U2 R M U R' r' B' // (long) FB
> U2 r U2 r' U' r U M' r U r' // SB
> U' L' U2 L U2’ L F' L' F // CMLL
> ...



x2 y
U' F2 M2 u' R u2 // FB (6)
U' r2 U2 B U' B' R U2 R2 // SS (9/15)
U' M2 U2 F R' F' R // SBLS + DFM (7/22)
U' r' F R F' r U R' // COLL (8/30)
M U' M' U2 M U' M' U2 M U2 M' U2 // L5E (12/42)

NEXT: 
D2 L' F R2 L' B' R F2 U2 D F2 B2 D R2 F2 U R2 B2 F' U


----------



## Cubing Forever (Feb 9, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> D2 L' F R2 L' B' R F2 U2 D F2 B2 D R2 F2 U R2 B2 F' U


LOL RUD FB wtf: 52 STM
R U' D R' U R' U' D2 R U R' D' //very ergonomic FB
U r U R2 U' R U2 R' r' U' r M U' R U M U' r' //very inefficient SB
U2 F R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F2 //CMLL
U M U M U2 M2 U' M' U2 M' U'//LSE

45 STM:
y2 x' //inspection
B' F' S2 U' f2 r F //FB
r2 //belt
U' r U2 R U' R2 D' R U' R' D //TDR
U2 r' F R F' r U' R' U' R U' R' //CMLL
U M' U2 M U' M' U M2 U M D2 M' D2 U //LSE

Next: D R' F' D2 B2 D2 L U2 R D2 L2 F2 D' B U R' D2 L' B


----------



## tsmosher (Feb 10, 2022)

Cubing Forever said:


> LOL RUD FB wtf: 52 STM
> R U' D R' U R' U' D2 R U R' D' //very ergonomic FB
> U r U R2 U' R U2 R' r' U' r M U' R U M U' r' //very inefficient SB
> U2 F R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F2 //CMLL
> ...



y' x'
B U F2 M' u' R' U R' u2 // FB (9)
R2 U B U B' R B' R' B // SS (9/18)
U r U' R' // SBLS (4/23)
U2 R' F R2 F R' U2' R F' R2 F' R // CMLL (12/35)
M2 U M U M' U' M2 // EOBF (7/42)
U' E2 M' E2 M' U // avoid dots (6/48)

NEXT: 
U F U2 R' F2 L B2 R' F2 D2 R D2 R2 B2 D' F' U R' U' B D'


----------



## OtterCuber (Feb 13, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> U F U2 R' F2 L B2 R' F2 D2 R D2 R2 B2 D' F' U R' U' B D'


*Roux/CFOP*
zz // inspection
D' F R' D L' U2 f R' f' U' R U R' U2 R U' R' // FB
U2 L' U' L U' f' L f U' F U2' R U R' U F' // SB
U2 M' U2' M // UBM
R U2' (R2' F R F') U2' (R' F R F') // OLL 1
(R' D' R) U2' (R' D R) U' (R' D' R) U' (R' D R) // Aa

Next:
D L' B2 L2 B2 D B2 U R2 U R2 D2 F2 U' B' L2 R' D2 F D L'


----------



## abunickabhi (Feb 15, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> *Roux/CFOP*
> zz // inspection
> D' F R' D L' U2 f R' f' U' R U R' U2 R U' R' // FB
> U2 L' U' L U' f' L f U' F U2' R U R' U F' // SB
> ...


L' F R' B' D' x' z //FB
U2 x' z' (R U2 R' U') (R U R' U2') (R' F R F') z x'//SB minus edges + CMLL, weirdest second block I have done hands down
U M' U' S' U' S U' M' U' M2 U' M'//UF-RD-DB-UB-UR
[R' u: R E R2 E' R] //UB comm finish

recon
Next: R U2 B' R2 U2 R' F2 R' D2 R' B2 R B2 R2 D L2 B' D' U B F2


----------



## OtterCuber (Feb 19, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: R U2 B' R2 U2 R' F2 R' D2 R' B2 R B2 R2 D L2 B' D' U B F2


z2' y // inspection
U' L' F U F' B2 L U2 L' U L U L' U L U' L' // FB
U' R' U R U2 f R f' R' D' R U' R' D R // SB
(U') F R' F' R U2 R U' R' U R U2' R' // CMLL
M' U' M U' M U' M' // EO
U' M U2' M' U2 M2 U M2 // UL/UR
M2 U2 M2 U2 // L4E

Next: U' B D R2 D F2 L D' F' U2 R' U2 D2 L' D2 F2 R B2 R U2 D2


----------



## 1001010101001 (Mar 8, 2022)

Scramble: U' B D R2 D F2 L D' F' U2 R' U2 D2 L' D2 F2 R B2 R U2 D2

D' R L2 B' F d F d L2 // FB (9 moves)
x y' 
R2 U2 r2 U r2 U r' U r U' R' // SB (22 moves)
U2 //AUF
R U2 R2 F R F' U2 R' F R F' // CMLL (34 moves)
U' M U' M' U2 M U2 M U' //EOLR
M' U2 M U2 M2 // 4c
49 STM including rotations
Next: D2 L' D' F' L2 F2 D U2 R2 B2 D2 R2 F' L2 U2 D2 F U'


----------



## tsmosher (Mar 12, 2022)

1001010101001 said:


> Scramble: U' B D R2 D F2 L D' F' U2 R' U2 D2 L' D2 F2 R B2 R U2 D2
> 
> D' R L2 B' F d F d L2 // FB (9 moves)
> x y'
> ...



u' B2 U' R' u R2 u' R2 E2 // FB (9)
R2 U2 R U R' U R2 // SS (7/16)
U2 R U' R' U2 R U2 r' // SBLS (8/24)
R U2 R' U2 r' F R F' // COLL (8/32)
U' F2 M' F2 M2 // EOLR (5/37)
U M' U2 M U2 M2 U' // 4c (7/44)

NEXT: 
R' U2 B L2 R2 B D2 L2 D2 B2 R2 B U' R2 U R F D' R' U


----------



## 1001010101001 (Mar 12, 2022)

Square: x y2 E B' D 
LB: U' F L' U' L2 F M F'
Right Pair: r U' r' U' M U' R U r' U' r
CMLL: B' U2 B' D' B U2 B' D B2
LSE: U' M U' M' U' M' U' M2 U M' U2
42 STM

Next:
L B2 U B L' D B' R2 F U' B2 U' L2 F2 D' R2 D2 F2 D F2 D L2


----------



## OtterCuber (Mar 21, 2022)

1001010101001 said:


> Square: x y2 E B' D
> LB: U' F L' U' L2 F M F'
> Right Pair: r U' r' U' M U' R U r' U' r
> CMLL: B' U2 B' D' B U2 B' D B2
> ...


z y
r' u' L' U L F' // FB
U F R' F' M' U R U' R' F R' F' U R U f R f'
M' U2 R U R' U R U2 R' U R U R' U R U2 R' U2 R U R' U R U2 R'
U' (R U R' U') (R' F R2 U') R' U' (R U R' F') 
U M' U2' M M U' M'
M U2' M' U' M' U2' M
U2 M2 U' 
M' U2 M2 U2 M 

Next: B2 F D B2 D' L2 D B2 R2 D' F2 U R' F2 D R F' U' L2 D'


----------



## tsmosher (Mar 25, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> z y
> r' u' L' U L F' // FB
> U F R' F' M' U R U' R' F R' F' U R U f R f'
> M' U2 R U R' U R U2 R' U R U R' U R U2 R' U2 R U R' U R U2 R'
> ...



z
R' U2 R U' R' S D' S' D' // FB (9)
R2 U2 f R f' // dbR (5/14)
U R U2 R' U' M2 R // SBLS (7/21)
U' R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 r // COLL + 4a (8/29)
U2 M U2 // dM (3/32)
M' U M U2 M' U M2 // U-EPLL (7/39)
U2 R2 // undo pseudo (2/41)

NEXT:
F' B2 U D B' R U' D2 L2 B' U2 F2 U2 B' R2 B R2 L2 F R U2


----------



## Geneva (Mar 28, 2022)

z x
L U2 F' U x M' u' M u //fb
r' U' R' U R' M U2 M2' r' U' r //2x2 sb
M U' M2' U2' r U R' //last slot
U' R' U' R U' R' U2' R //2 look cmll
F (R U' R' U') (R U R' F')(R U R' U')R' F R F' //2 look cmll
U2' M' U' M' //eo
U' M' U2' M' U M2'
U' M2' U2' M2'

Next:
D B' R2 B' D F' R U' D' L D2 L2 F2 R' F2 R U2 R' D2 L'


----------



## tsmosher (Apr 13, 2022)

Geneva said:


> z x
> L U2 F' U x M' u' M u //fb
> r' U' R' U R' M U2 M2' r' U' r //2x2 sb
> M U' M2' U2' r U R' //last slot
> ...



x y'
S U' S' R2' B2 M U2 B // FB (8)
F R' F' R' U' R U r U r' M U' r' // SB (13/21)
U2 F U R U' R2' F' R U2 R U2' R' // CLL + EO (12/33)
U2 M2 U M U2 M U' M U2 M' // L5EP (10/43)
U R2 // undo pseudo (2/45)

NEXT: 
F' U' B' U2 L2 B2 F2 U L2 D R2 D B2 U L D2 L' B2 F' L B


----------



## Marco Rouxbio (Apr 13, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> x y'
> S U' S' R2' B2 M U2 B // FB (8)
> F R' F' R' U' R U r U r' M U' r' // SB (13/21)
> U2 F U R U' R2' F' R U2 R U2' R' // CLL + EO (12/33)
> ...


r F' U F' x' U' M r2 F // Roux FB
R U' M2 R' U' r U' r U r' S' U2 S // Roux SB
F' L' U' L U L' U' L U F U x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 x' // 2LCMLL
M U' M U' M U' M // EO
U' M U2 M' // URUL
U' M U2 M' U' //4C

Next:
D2 L' B2 D B2 L2 U' L2 U' R2 D' F2 D B' U2 L' F R B2 L'


----------



## RyanSoh (Apr 15, 2022)

Marco Rouxbio said:


> Next:
> D2 L' B2 D B2 L2 U' L2 U' R2 D' F2 D B' U2 L' F R B2 L'



z x'
F' D' F B2 D' B //FB (6/6)
U' R2 U2 R2 U R2 U r' U r U' R' //NMSB (12/18)
R U2 R D R' U2 R D' R2' //CMLL (9-3/24)
U M U M U2 M2 U M2 U2 M2 //LSE (10/34)
R' //NMSB (1/35)

Next: B' D F2 L B U D' L B U2 L2 B U2 D2 F D2 F R2 F' D2 U


----------



## abunickabhi (May 15, 2022)

RyanSoh said:


> z x'
> F' D' F B2 D' B //FB (6/6)
> U' R2 U2 R2 U R2 U r' U r U' R' //NMSB (12/18)
> R U2 R D R' U2 R D' R2' //CMLL (9-3/24)
> ...


U2 M2 B R' F U F' //FB
r2 F' U F U' r2 U2 R M2 U R' //SB
L' U' L U L F' L' F U M2 //CMLL
U M' U M2 U M' U' M' U' M U' //LSE

recon

Next: F2 U2 L' B2 U2 R D2 R B2 L2 D2 R' U L' D' F L' B U2 R2 U'


----------



## Poorcuber09 (May 19, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: F2 U2 L' B2 U2 R D2 R B2 L2 D2 R' U L' D' F L' B U2 R2 U'


R' U B2 F R2 U' F2 D y2 R U R' U' F' U F D2 y // FB
U' R U' R2 F R F' U2 M y2 l' U' l // SB
R' U' R U' R' U2 R U2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' // 2-look COLL
M' U2 M U M // LSE EO
M' U2 M U M' U2 M U' // LSE

*recon*

*Next: B' R2 F' R2 F' L2 U2 F' U2 F U2 B R' F' L D R2 D2*


----------



## tsmosher (May 19, 2022)

Poorcuber09 said:


> R' U B2 F R2 U' F2 D y2 R U R' U' F' U F D2 y // FB
> U' R U' R2 F R F' U2 M y2 l' U' l // SB
> R' U' R U' R' U2 R U2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' // 2-look COLL
> M' U2 M U M // LSE EO
> ...


y
u' f D f' u2 R u2 R E2 // FB (9)
R' U R2 U R U' F' U' F r' // partial SB (10/19)
U R' U2 R' D' R U2 R' D R2 // CLL (10/29)
U' r U' M U' M' U' M // untransform & EOLR (8/37)
U M2 U' M' U2 M U // M2+4c (7/44)

NEXT: 
U F' D2 B2 D2 R2 B2 R2 D' F2 U' B2 R2 U R B' U' R F' U B2


----------



## tsmosher (May 27, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> I'm not a Roux user, but I know how it works.
> x2 // inspection
> U F2 U F R' F' R u2 // first block
> r' U' r R2 U2 R' r' U' r U' R U2 R' U R U' R' // second block
> ...



Your solve is very good.
FB @ 8 moves. (Aim for 7.)
SB: <RrU> @ 17 moves. (Aim for 15.)
CLL is CLL.
Your LSE looks crude, but I would've done it the same way.
LSE: 14 (This is fine for intuitive LSE. With some fancy EOLR, you could prob decrease movecount a small amount.)
I am no expert, but check out my solve below. My LSE was just lucky.

Scram: U F' D2 B2 D2 R2 B2 R2 D' F2 U' B2 R2 U R B' U' R F' U B2

x2 // 42 STM
U F2 U r U r' E2 // FB (7)
r' U S R2 S' r2 U' r' F' U' F R' F R F' // SB (15)
(U2) R' U2 (R' D' R) U2 (R' D R2) // CLL (10)
U M U' M' // EOLR (4)
U2 M2 U M' U2 M' // M2 + 4c (6)

NEXT:
U2 R' F' U' F2 D' F2 U' B2 L2 U L2 R2 F2 B' R' D' B U' F' L'


----------



## Cubing Forever (May 27, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> U2 R' F' U' F2 D' F2 U' B2 L2 U L2 R2 F2 B' R' D' B U' F' L'


Pinkie Pie?: 47 STM
y x' //inspect
B L U R D2 B' //FB
R r U r U R' U2 R2 U' R //SS
M2 U' R U2 R2 F R F' //LP
M2 U' M' U2 R U R' U2 F2 U' r' F r2 U r' F //CMLL+EOLR
U2 M2 U M u2 M u2 //LSE

Pinkie Pie again?(with misoriented centers): 46 STM
y x' //inspect
B L U R D2 B' //FB
R r U r U R' U2 R2 U' R //SS
M2 U' R U2 R2 F R F' //LP
U2 F R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F2 //OLLCP
U M U2 M U2 M U M' U2 M //LSE

Next: U2 R' F' U' F2 D' F2 U' B2 L2 U L2 R2 F2 B' R' D' B U' F' L'


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (May 27, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Same scramble?


they look the same to me


----------



## tsmosher (May 28, 2022)

Cubing Forever said:


> Pinkie Pie?: 47 STM
> y x' //inspect
> B L U R D2 B' //FB
> R r U r U R' U2 R2 U' R //SS
> ...



x z'
F' R U' B2 u2 R2 u2 // FB (7)
r U' r2 U r U r2 U' M' r U r' // SB + DFM (12)
R' U2 R U R' U' R U R' U R // CLL (11)
M U2 M' // insert DBM (3)
U R U' R' M' U' R U2 R' U M R U R' // ELL (14)
U' r' // untransform (2)

NEXT: 
R' U' B2 L2 U' R' F' B R' U L2 F2 R2 F2 D' B2 U R2 B2 U'


----------



## anis_gh (May 28, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> x z'
> F' R U' B2 u2 R2 u2 // FB (7)
> r U' r2 U r U r2 U' M' r U r' // SB + DFM (12)
> R' U2 R U R' U' R U R' U R // CLL (11)
> ...


Hi every body,

I'm new in cubing world and I'm practicing only Roux method since 3 months. This is my first post in this great forum! So please do not hesitate to review my solve:

y' // inspect
U M U' F M' r B' //FB (7)
r' U2 r U r' U r2 U' R U' R' U R U R' //SB (15)
U' L' U R U' L U' R' U' R U' R' // CMLL (12)
U' M2 U M U2 M U M' U2 M' U2 M2 U2 // LSE (13)

Total = 47 STM

alg.cubing.net

NEXT:
D' B2 D2 U L2 B2 L2 B2 U R2 U' L' D' U2 B' D2 F' L2 R F U2


----------



## tsmosher (Jun 1, 2022)

anisgh said:


> Hi every body,
> 
> I'm new in cubing world and I'm practicing only Roux method since 3 months. This is my first post in this great forum! So please do not hesitate to review my solve:
> 
> ...


y2
B' R B L B' L B2 // FB (7)
U' R U2 R S R2 S' R U R U R' U' R // SB + LR (14/21)
U2 R U2 R2' F R F' R U2' R' // CLL (10/31)
U R B' R' S R B R' S' // EO (9/40)
M2 U M U2 M U2 // M2+4c (6/46)

NEXT: R2 L2 U2 F R B D' R B2 R B2 R2 U2 R' U2 L U2 B2 U2 D


----------



## narusite (Jun 3, 2022)

anisgh said:


> I'm new in cubing world and I'm practicing only Roux method since 3 months. This is my first post in this great forum! So please do not hesitate to review my solve:


Hi,
That’s a pretty good solve!
Here are some alternatives (not necessarily better):

LSE:

```
y' // inspection
U M U' F M' r B' //FB (7)
r' U2 r U r' U r2 U' R U' R' U R U R' //SB (15)
U' L' U R U' L U' R' U' R U' R' // CMLL (12)
UM2UM'U2M'U'MU2M' //LSE (10)
```
cubedb

CMLL:

```
y' // inspection
U M U' F M' r B' //FB (7)
r' U2 r U r' U r2 U' R U' R' U R U R' //SB (15)
r U' r2' D' r U r' D r2 U r'  // CMLL
```
cubedb
SB:

```
y' // inspection
U M U' F M' r B' //FB (7)
//r'U2rUr'Ur2U'M2UrM'UR' // SB (14)
//r'U'RUMU'rU'M2UrM'UR' // SB (14)
MU'rUMU'RU2rU'r' // SB (11)
```
cubedb
FB:

```
y'x2 // inspection
UFr2D'R'F2  // FB (6)
```
cubedb


----------



## anis_gh (Jun 3, 2022)

narusite said:


> Hi,
> That’s a pretty good solve!
> Here are some alternatives (not necessarily better):
> 
> ...


Hi narusite, 
I'm trying to continuously improve my solves and your feedback is helpful for me. Thanks a lot!


----------



## Imsoosm (Jun 4, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> y2
> B' R B L B' L B2 // FB (7)
> U' R U2 R S R2 S' R U R U R' U' R // SB + LR (14/21)
> U2 R U2 R2' F R F' R U2' R' // CLL (10/31)
> ...


y2 z2 // inspection
F D F R U' B F' // FB
M U' M2 U R' U' F R' F' U2 R' U' R U r' U' R // SB
R2 D' R U2 R' D R U2 R // CMLL
M' U2 M U M2 U M2 U2 M' U2 M // L6E

Next: 
F L B2 R2 U L' F' D2 F2 L' U2 F2 L2 U2 R' U2 F2 L' B' U'


----------



## anis_gh (Jun 6, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> y2 z2 // inspection
> F D F R U' B F' // FB
> M U' M2 U R' U' F R' F' U2 R' U' R U r' U' R // SB
> R2 D' R U2 R' D R U2 R // CMLL
> ...


x' z // inspect
R M B' R U R' D' U' B // FB (9)
R2 U M R U R' r' U R // SB (9)
U' R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' // CMLL (10)
U M' U M' U' M U' M' // EOLR (8)
U' M2 U' M2 U2 // LSE (5)

Total = 41 STM

cubedb

Next:
R2 B2 U2 F2 U2 L' U2 L' D U2 L2 D L2 B' L B F' D B2


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jun 6, 2022)

anisgh said:


> x' z // inspect
> R M B' R U R' D' U' B // FB (9)
> R2 U M R U R' r' U R // SB (9)
> U' R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' // CMLL (10)
> ...





Spoiler: not roux



R' U2 R' F L2 u2 // cross
U L F' U F L' // p1
U2 F y R U' R' U2 L2 U L // p2+p3
U2 L U' L' U2 y R' U' R // p4
U2 S R U R' U' R' F R f' // oll
U' L U2' L' U2' L F' L' U' L U L F L2' U' // pll


I saw that the thread was roux example solve game after I finished the solve
sorry guys


----------



## tsmosher (Jun 7, 2022)

anisgh said:


> x' z // inspect
> R M B' R U R' D' U' B // FB (9)
> R2 U M R U R' r' U R // SB (9)
> U' R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' // CMLL (10)
> ...


D' F' U M2 R D // FB (6)
M r' U' r' U2 R' // SS (6/12)
U M2 r' U' R // SBLS + DBM (5/17)
U' R U R' U R U2 R' // CLL (8/25)
U' R' F R S R' F' R S' // L5EO (9/34)
U2 M U2 M U M' U2 M' U' // L5EP (9/43)

Next: U F' D2 F2 B L' B2 U2 F' U B2 U2 L2 B2 U L2 U B2 R2 U'


----------



## anis_gh (Jun 15, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> D' F' U M2 R D // FB (6)
> M r' U' r' U2 R' // SS (6/12)
> U M2 r' U' R // SBLS + DBM (5/17)
> U' R U R' U R U2 R' // CLL (8/25)
> ...


Nice solve!


```
x2 y' // inspect
B' R D2 R' M2 D' B // FB (7/7)
r2 U' R U R2 U M U2 M' U' R' // SB (11/18)
U L2 D' L U2 L' D L U2 L // CMLL (10/28)
U' M2 U' M' U' M' U M U2 M U' M U2 M // LSE (14/42)
```

Total = 42 STM

cubedb

NEXT: 
D' F2 R' U' R2 L2 B' R2 D L2 D2 F D2 F U2 B2 U2 R2 F' L2 D2


----------



## tsmosher (Jun 22, 2022)

anisgh said:


> Nice solve!
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



y
F2 u' R u' R u2 U' R u' // FB (9)
U' F R' F' R U2 R' U' R' U' R U R' // SB (13/22)
U2 F R' F' R U R U' r U2 M2 U2 R2 // CLL + dM (13/35)
U' R U' R' S' R U R' S U R // ELL + untransform (11/46)

Next: F2 D U2 B R2 F' D2 U2 L2 F L2 B2 D2 R2 U' L' R2 F R B' F


----------



## anis_gh (Jun 29, 2022)

z2 y // inspect
M' D' F' r' F' R2 U' r U R B' // FB (11)
U' R2 U2 r' U' r2 U2 R' U R // SB (10/21)
R U2 R2 F R F' R U2 R' // CMLL (9/30)
U' M' U M U M // EOLR (6/36)
U' M2 U M' U2 // LSE (5/41)

cubedb

(Any feedback is welcome )

Next: D R B2 U R2 U' F' L2 F' L F2 R2 U2 B2 U L2 U B2 U'


----------



## hyn (Jun 30, 2022)

anisgh said:


> Next: D R B2 U R2 U' F' L2 F' L F2 R2 U2 B2 U L2 U B2 U'


z2 // Inspection
F' D' F D x' R2 U B2 // FB (7/7)
R U R' Rw' U' R U' R U R' U' Rw U Rw' // SB (14/21)
U R' U Rw U2 R2 F' Rw U' Rw' F2 R2 // CMLL (12/33)
M' U M' U M U M' U' M' U x' U2 M2 U2 // LSE (13/46)
excuse my bad second block

Next: U' F2 U' F2 D2 B2 R2 D B2 F2 U2 L F R2 D2 L' R' B2 D L U2


----------



## anis_gh (Jun 30, 2022)

hydynn said:


> z2 // Inspection
> F' D' F D x' R2 U B2 // FB (7/7)
> R U R' Rw' U' R U' R U R' U' Rw U Rw' // SB (14/21)
> U R' U Rw U2 R2 F' Rw U' Rw' F2 R2 // CMLL (12/33)
> ...



Good Solve hydynn! 

For information, that was a Sean Patrick scramble in Marikina City Open II 2019. resolved with 58 STM in 7.67sec
You ca see his reconstruction here: Sean Patrick recon

The Next scramble remains the same (hydynn's one):

Next: U' F2 U' F2 D2 B2 R2 D B2 F2 U2 L F R2 D2 L' R' B2 D L U2


----------



## tsmosher (Jul 1, 2022)

hydynn said:


> z2 // Inspection
> F' D' F D x' R2 U B2 // FB (7/7)
> R U R' Rw' U' R U' R U R' U' Rw U Rw' // SB (14/21)
> U R' U Rw U2 R2 F' Rw U' Rw' F2 R2 // CMLL (12/33)
> ...


y2
R' S R u R u U2 R u2 // FB (9)
M U' R2 U2 R2 U' r // SB (7/16)
M' U M // EOLR (3/19)
U R U R' U R U' R D R' U' R D' R2 // COLL (14/33)
U M2 U' M U2 M U2 M2 U2 // M2 + 4c (9/42)

NEXT: F2 U' L F2 R F L' D L' R2 B2 U2 F' U2 B R2 F' L2 U2 F U2


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jul 1, 2022)

I don't do Roux but I'll give it a shot.

z2 // inspection
D2 F' D U2 L' U2 L U L' U' L2 U2 L' U' L U L' // block 1
U2 R' U' R2 U R2 M' U2 R U2 R U2 R' U2 R' U F R F' U r' U R U // painful block 2
R U2 R' U2 R' F R F' // solving corners
M' U M U2 M' U2 M U2 // finishing solve

If anyone has any tips for me, that would be great (I know I have to work on my blocks)

NEXT: 
B' U B' L F D' L' U L2 D R2 U F2 L2 U' R2 B2 U L' D2 B


----------



## Paradox4 (Jul 2, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> I don't do Roux but I'll give it a shot.
> 
> z2 // inspection
> D2 F' D U2 L' U2 L U L' U' L2 U2 L' U' L U L' // block 1
> ...


You are correct that blocks are important, but I must say your L10P look very good efficiency wise! Though I think there was a typo in the moves so I can't help there

For blocks I saw you did a DL + 2 pairs approach which is fine. Try to avoid 3-move inserts such as L U L', and instead do something like r B.
For reducing movecount for FB, it is great to know how pieces pair up in a bunch of ways (instead of cfop-style), and example solves are great for this. 
It is easier to get away with a cfop-like approach during SB, and sometimes it's optimal. I suggest using the M slice and Rw moves to pair cases more efficiently. My SB would be r' U' r U' M2 F R' F' U R
Once again example solves are great for giving you ideas on how to solve certain cases. To put these ideas into practice, slow solving is key!


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jul 2, 2022)

Paradox4 said:


> You are correct that blocks are important, but I must say your L10P look very good efficiency wise! Though I think there was a typo in the moves so I can't help there
> 
> For blocks I saw you did a DL + 2 pairs approach which is fine. Try to avoid 3-move inserts such as L U L', and instead do something like r B.
> For reducing movecount for FB, it is great to know how pieces pair up in a bunch of ways (instead of cfop-style), and example solves are great for this.
> ...


Thank you! I kinda want to switch to Roux so this is very helpful (I will still do CFOP tho)


----------



## voidrx (Jul 10, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> B' U B' L F D' L' U L2 D R2 U F2 L2 U' R2 B2 U L' D2 B


z2 y' // Inspection
L2 (D2' U) R' U F' U B U' B // trash FB
U' R U' R' r' U r U2' R2 U' R' U' r U r' U2' r U r' // SB
U R U R' U R' F R F' R U2' R' // CMLL
U2' M2' U' M' U' M U2' M' U' M U2' // LSE

Next: U L2 F2 D2 U' L2 D2 L2 U' B2 U B D2 L' D' F R U2 B2 D'


----------



## abunickabhi (Jul 23, 2022)

voidrx said:


> z2 y' // Inspection
> L2 (D2' U) R' U F' U B U' B // trash FB
> U' R U' R' r' U r U2' R2 U' R' U' r U r' U2' r U r' // SB
> U R U R' U R' F R F' R U2' R' // CMLL
> ...


y2 F2 L F' L' D2 r2 F L' F2 //FB 
U' r' U' R2 U' M' U2 R U R' r' U' r U r' U' r //SB
R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U //CMLL
U' D' R2 U' S' U R2 U D2 S D' //5 cycle
[U' M2 U : [M, U2]] //U perm

recon

Next: R D' F R' F R U' F R D2 R' D2 L' D2 R' D2 F2 R F2


----------



## Paradox4 (Jul 30, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> y' // inspection
> B2 D M2 U2 R' F // FB
> U r' U r M' U B' R2 B U' M' U R U2 R' U R U' R' // trash SB
> U F R U R' U' R U' R' U' R U R' F' // CMLL
> ...


y x // inspection
r' U F2 M U (F B) // FB + mismatched DR
U' R U2 R' U' R U r' R' U R // mismatched SB
L' U2 L U2' L F' L' F // CMLL
M U' M U2 M U M' U M' U2 M' U2 R2. // LSE + R2

Next: U' R2 F' R2 U2 F' D2 F2 R2 B2 F' R' D' F R2 B' L' F' L


----------



## anis_gh (Aug 26, 2022)

Paradox4 said:


> Next: U' R2 F' R2 U2 F' D2 F2 R2 B2 F' R' D' F R2 B' L' F' L



y' // inspect
U' r D U r' R' F' R U' B2 / // FB (10)
U' r' U' R2 U R U r2 U2 M U R / // SB (12/22)
U L2 D' L U2 L' D L U2 L // CMLL (10/32)
U M' U' M' U2 M' U' M' // EOLR (8/40)
U' M2 U // L4E (3/43)

cubedb

NEXT: D F2 D2 R B2 R2 F2 R D2 L' B2 R' D L F2 U' B' D2 F U


----------



## voidrx (Sep 11, 2022)

anisgh said:


> y' // inspect
> U' r D U r' R' F' R U' B2 / // FB (10)
> U' r' U' R2 U R U r2 U2 M U R / // SB (12/22)
> U L2 D' L U2 L' D L U2 L // CMLL (10/32)
> ...


r2 D' B' U2 B2 r' F // FB
R' U2' r U r2' U r U r' U2' r U r' // SB
U' R U2' R' U' R U R' U2' R' F R F' // CMLL
M' U M' U2' M' U' M U' M' U M U M2' U M' U2' M // LSE









alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net





Next: D2 L U2 B2 L' F2 U2 B2 R B2 R2 F' U F' L2 B D2 R B' U'


----------



## anis_gh (Sep 26, 2022)

voidrx said:


> Next: D2 L U2 B2 L' F2 U2 B2 R B2 R2 F' U F' L2 B D2 R B' U'





> y' // inspect
> B2 U F' D U' M' r B' // FB (8/8)
> U R U' M' U' R U R U' r U2 r' U r U' r' // SB (16/24)
> U' F' L F L' U2' L' U2 L / // CMLL (9/33)
> M U M' U M' U2 M' U2 M' U' M2 U2 M2 // LSE (13/46)



Reconstruction : cubedb

(Any review is welcome )

NEXT: D2 B2 D L2 F2 D' B2 L2 B2 F2 U' L' U F R2 D2 B' D2 U B2


----------



## tsmosher (Sep 26, 2022)

anisgh said:


> Reconstruction : cubedb
> 
> (Any review is welcome )
> 
> NEXT: D2 B2 D L2 F2 D' B2 L2 B2 F2 U' L' U F R2 D2 B' D2 U B2


y2
S R' U2 S' L' U2 L // FB (7)
U R' U2 R // SS (4/11)
U R' U2 R2 U R2' U R // SBLS (8/19)
U R U2 R D R' U2 R D' R2' // CLL (10/29)
U' r' // untransform (2/31)
M U' M2 // solve DBM (3/34)
U2 M U2 M U' M' U2 M' // L5E (8/42)

NEXT: 
F D2 L2 B2 U2 F2 D B2 U2 F2 L2 B' D2 L' D F2 U L F'


----------



## Brouxt Force (Sep 27, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT:
> F D2 L2 B2 U2 F2 D B2 U2 F2 L2 B' D2 L' D F2 U L F'


z2 // inspection
R2 D' Rw' F' U' R2 B // FB
U Rw M' U R U' M U2' Rw U R' // SB
U' F R' F' R U2 R U' R' U R U2' R' // CMLL
U2' M' U' M' U2' M' U' M U' M2' U' M' U2' M' // LSE

Next: 
R' L2 B2 D F2 U' B2 D' L2 U2 F D F' D2 U F U' R D2


----------



## Megaminx lover (Oct 11, 2022)

z y2//inspection
u' U2 R' F R2 U2' R' L U' L'//FB
r' U R2 M U' R U' R' U2' R' U R U (M R) U2' R' U2 R U' R'//SB, CMLL skip
M' U2' M U2' M' U' M U M2' U' M U2' M' U2'//L6E









alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net





Next: U2 L2 D' L2 B2 D2 F2 U' F2 U2 R' F' D' L D2 L B2 D' R' B'


----------



## anis_gh (Oct 13, 2022)

Megaminx lover said:


> Next: U2 L2 D' L2 B2 D2 F2 U' F2 U2 R' F' D' L D2 L B2 D' R' B'



y' x // inspection
R' U' F' D' F' R B R' B2 // FB (9/9)
R M2 U R2 r' U2 r U' r' U R // SB (11/20)
// CMLL SKIP 
M' U' M U2 M U M // EOLR (7/27)
U' M2 U' M' U2 M U2 // LSE (7/34)

Total = 34 STM

Reconstruction : CubeDB.net


NEXT: U2 R' U' F2 R' U2 F D' U2 F D2 L2 D2 L2 B R2 F B2 U2 L'


----------



## Megaminx lover (Oct 14, 2022)

//inspection
L' E' R U' R U R' U2 F' U B2' U B2' r' U r U R2' U2 L U' L'//FB
U r U R' U2' (M r') U' r//SB
R U R' U' R' F R F'//CMLL
U' M' U' M U' M' U' M' U M U2' M U' M U2' M' U2' M2'//L6E









alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net





Next: L2 U' F2 R2 B F L' U B L2 U' R2 F2 L2 B2 L2 R2 F2 U2 B' F R B2 R' D'


----------



## anis_gh (Oct 14, 2022)

Megaminx lover said:


> Next: L2 U' F2 R2 B F L' U B L2 U' R2 F2 L2 B2 L2 R2 F2 U2 B' F R B2 R' D'



y //inspection
B R' U B2 M' R' F // FB (7/7)
U' R2 U2 M r' U' r U' R U2 R' U R U' R' // SB (15/22)
r U' r2 D' r U' r' D r2 U r' // CMLL (11/33)
U' M' U M' U' M' U2 M U' M2 U' M U2 M U2 //L6E (15/48)

Total = 48 STM

Reconstruction : CubeDB.net

NEXT: B2 D2 B2 U' R2 D L2 U B2 U' F' U' R' D' U' B2 F' L2 F R'


----------



## Megaminx lover (Oct 14, 2022)

Roux that became FreeFOP on accident

//inspection
L' D U' R' U R U2 R U' R' L2' d' U L U' L'//FB
U' R' U2 R U r' U M' U2' r' U' (R M)//SB that accidentally becomes F2L
U2 S U' R' U' R U' R' U2 R S'//OLL
U f R f' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2//PLL








alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net





Next: U L2 D2 F' B' L2 F' D2 R2 L' B' R2 U R L2 B' L R D2 L R' F R D2 U


----------



## anis_gh (Oct 14, 2022)

Megaminx lover said:


> Next: U L2 D2 F' B' L2 F' D2 R2 L' B' R2 U R L2 B' L R D2 L R' F R D2 U



y' x // inspection
M' U M B' D B2 U F2 / // FB (8)
U' R' U' M U' R U M U' M' U' R2 M U R' // SB (15/23)
U' R U R' U R U2 R' // CMLL (8/31)
U2 M' U2 M U' M E2 M E2 M // L6E (10/41)

Total = 41 STM

Reconstruction: CubeDB.net (Edit : Fixed link)

NEXT: U2 L2 B R' U B' D2 L' F L2 D' L2 U B2 D F2 R2 D F2 U R2


----------



## Paradox4 (Oct 16, 2022)

anis_gh said:


> NEXT: U2 L2 B R' U B' D2 L' F L2 D' L2 U B2 D F2 R2 D F2 U R2



x2 y' // inspection
E R2 B' R U2 R' U F' // FB
U2 r' U' r' U' r2 U2 r' U' R U r' // SB
(U') L' U' L U L F' L' F // CMLL
M U' M' U' M U' M U' E2 M E2 M // LSE

41 STM

Next - L2 F2 U2 L2 D' U2 F2 D L2 B2 L2 R' U' R U' B D2 F R U B2


----------



## Megaminx lover (Oct 16, 2022)

z2 y//inspection
(D2' U') L' U L M' U2 l U' L'//FB
r' U' R2 M U' M' U F' U' F M2' U M2' U R' U' R U' R' U r//SB
U R2' D' R U2 R' D R U2 R//CMLL
M' U' M U' M' U2' M' U' M2' U' M' U2' M//L6E








alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net





next: D' R F2 D' U' R2 B R2 B2 L2 F' U' F2 B2 D U' B F' U' R' U2 R U' R F


----------



## GRVigo (Oct 16, 2022)

Megaminx lover said:


> next: D' R F2 D' U' R2 B R2 B2 L2 F' U' F2 B2 D U' B F' U' R' U2 R U' R F


33 STM, 30 with cancellations

y' // Inspection
R' F R2 U' B' L' F B2 // First block (8)
U' R' U2 R' F R' F' // Second block (7)
F R' F' r U R U' r' // COLL (8)
M U M' U M2 U M' U2 M' U2 // L6E (10)

Next: R F D' L2 D R2 F2 D B2 F2 R' U2 B2 L2 R' F L U' B2 U2 B F


----------



## Brouxt Force (Oct 17, 2022)

GRVigo said:


> Next: R F D' L2 D R2 F2 D B2 F2 R' U2 B2 L2 R' F L U' B2 U2 B F


y x' // inspection
D' L Uw' U' B' F U' F // FB
R2 U' M' R' U' R // SB square
U Rw U Rw' U2 Rw U Rw' // SB
U' R2' D' R U2 R' D R U2 R // CMLL
U M' U' M' U2' M' U' M' U // LSE

Next: U D R F D B U2 D L' F2 R2 U' B2 D2 B2 D R2 U B2 D


----------



## Megaminx lover (Oct 17, 2022)

Again???

y//inspection
(D' U2) R' U2 R' U' L' U' L2 U2' L' U R' U L U L'//FB
U r U R2' U' R' U2 R U r U R' M' U R' U2 R U' R' U r U2' M2'//SB that accidentally became F2L
U' F U R U2' R' U' R U R' F'//OLL
U2 (R' x) U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 B2//PLL









alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net





Next: B2 D U2 L2 B' U B2 F' U2 R D' U2 B2 F' R D2 U' R U2 R' F' B2 R' D2 R


----------



## anis_gh (Oct 19, 2022)

Megaminx lover said:


> Next: B2 D U2 L2 B' U B2 F' U2 R D' U2 B2 F' R D2 U' R U2 R' F' B2 R' D2 R



y' x2 // inspection
D' M2 D2 U' B' r F' / // FB (7)
R U2 M U R U M' r U r' // SB (10/17)
(U2) R' F2 D R2 U R2' D' F2 R // CMLL (10/27)
M' U2 M' U M' U' M U2 M' U M U2 M // LSE (13/40)

Total = 40 STM

Reconstruction: CubeDB.net

NEXT: D' L R2 D F2 U F2 R2 D F2 D B2 U2 F2 B' R2 U2 R F R F


----------



## Megaminx lover (Oct 19, 2022)

z2 y//inspection
R U R' (D' U') L U2 L' U L U' L'//FB
U R U' R r U R' U M U M2' U R' U2 R U' R' U R' D' R U2 R' D R U2 R//SB into CMLL
U' M' U' M' U' M U' M' U' M' U2' M' U M2' U2' M U2' M'//L6E









alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net





Next: R' F' R' U L2 U' B' R U2 B L2 B D2 B' L2 F2 U2 L2 D'
Edit: accidentally reconed this lol

L' U' L U L' U' L u R2 U2' R' L U2 L'//FB
r' U r U R2' U R' U R2 U' R' U M' U2' R' U R M U2' M2'//SB that accidetally became F2L
U2' S U' R' U' R U' R' U2 R S'//OLL
U (x R') U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 B//PLL









alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net





The actual next: B D2 B' L2 F D2 L2 F' U2 B' U' R2 F L2 F' L R' B' D' U'


----------



## Brouxt Force (Oct 20, 2022)

Megaminx lover said:


> The actual next: B D2 B' L2 F D2 L2 F' U2 B' U' R2 F L2 F' L R' B' D' U'


34 STM:
x2 // inspection
R B U R' B2 F' // FB (6)
U Rw U' R' U' R' U2 Rw // SB (8)
U2 R' U' Rw' F R F' // cancel into CMLL (7)
M' U2 M' U2 M U M' U' M2 U M' U2 M' // LSE (13)

Next: R D2 L U2 F2 R' U2 F2 D2 L F' U' B' F' U L F R2 U


----------



## Megaminx lover (Oct 20, 2022)

x' z//inspection
U' F (D' U2) L' U' L R' U M2' U2 l U L'//FB
r2' U r U R' U R' U' R U R' M2' U' R' U R U' R' U r//SB
U2' R U2 R' U2' R' F R F'//CMLL
M' U M U' M' U M U M U2' M' U' M U2' M'//L6E









alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net





Next: R D' L2 U L2 R2 D2 U' F2 R2 U2 L' D' R' B' U R F2 D R2


----------



## anis_gh (Oct 20, 2022)

Megaminx lover said:


> R D' L2 U L2 R2 D2 U' F2 R2 U2 L' D' R' B' U R F2 D R2



z y // inspection
F M' B R2 F' U2 r F' // FB (8)
U M U' R U2 r U' M U2 R U' R' // SB (12/20)
U' L' U' L U L F' L' F L' U' L U' L' U2 L // CMLL (16/36)
U2 M U M U' // EOLR (5/41)
M2 U M' U2 M' // L6E (5/46)

Total = 46 STM

Reconstruction : CubeDB.net

NEXT: F' L2 U L2 R2 D2 U' B2 R2 U2 R2 F2 R' B' D' L' B' L' F2 L' B2


----------



## Megaminx lover (Oct 21, 2022)

y x'//inspection
U2 F' D' M2' U2 F' R' U' l U l'//FB
U' R2' U M' U2' M' r U' r2' U' R U r' U' r//SB
F R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F2//CMLL
M' U2' M U2' M' U' M U' M U2' M U M' U2' M' U2'//L6E









alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net





Next: F2 L U2 L U2 B2 F2 L F2 D2 F2 U' B R' F2 D2 U R' F U'


----------



## Brouxt Force (Oct 22, 2022)

Megaminx lover said:


> Next: F2 L U2 L U2 B2 F2 L F2 D2 F2 U' B R' F2 D2 U R' F U'


44 STM:

y2 // inspection
Rw D' Rw D' Rw D' B2 // FB
R' U' M2 U2 R' U R2 U' R' M' U2 R U' Rw' // SB
R U2' R' U' R U' R2' U2' R U R' U R // CMLL
U' M' U2 M' U M2 U M' U2 M // LSE

Next: R U L2 F2 D L2 D F2 U R2 F' U L' D B2 L2 B' U L2


----------



## Megaminx lover (Oct 22, 2022)

U' L U' L' E' F' U' M' U' L U' L' U L U' L'//FB
r2 U' R U R U2 r' U' R U R U' R' U R U' R'//SB
U R U R' U R' F R F' R U2' R'//CMLL
U' M U' M' U' M2' U M U2' M' U' M U2' M U2'//L6E









alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net





Next: D2 L' D2 B2 F2 R B2 R2 F2 U2 F2 R B U2 R2 B U L


----------



## anis_gh (Oct 24, 2022)

Megaminx lover said:


> D2 L' D2 B2 F2 R B2 R2 F2 U2 F2 R B U2 R2 B U L



y // inspection
B' D2 U F R' U' F2 // FB (7)
R U M2 U2 r U' r' M2 U2 r' U r // SB (12/19)
L' U2 L U2' L F' L' F // CMLL (8/27)
M U M' U M' // EOLR (5/32)
U' M2 U' M' U2 M U2 M // L6E (8/40)

Total = 40 STM

Recon : alg.cubing.net

NEXT : L2 R2 F2 D2 R2 U2 B' U2 B' U2 L2 R' U L R' B F2 U2 L' U' B2


----------



## Megaminx lover (Oct 24, 2022)

y2//inspection
L' u' R' U' R L' U l U L U' L' U L U' L'//FB
U r2' U' R' U' R U' R' U R U2 M' r U r'//SB
U R' U' R U' R' U R' F R F' U R//CMLL
M' U' M' U M U M U M U2' M'//L6E









alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net





Next: B R' F' U2 B2 R2 U2 L' D' L2 U F2 U' F2 B2 L2 D B2 D R2


----------



## anis_gh (Oct 24, 2022)

Megaminx lover said:


> B R' F' U2 B2 R2 U2 L' D' L2 U F2 U' F2 B2 L2 D B2 D R2



z' y // inspection
(D U) r U' B' r (U') F / // FB (8)
M r' U2 r' U r U R U2 R' U' R U r' // SB (14/22)
L' U' L U LF' L' F // CMLL - T Right Bar (8/30)
M' U M U M // EOLR (5/35)
U' M2 U' M' // L6E (4/39)

Total = 39 STM

Reconstruction : CubeDB.net

NEXT : U2 B' L2 B2 L2 F D2 B2 R2 U2 B' U2 L' D' U' B F L' F' D2


----------



## Megaminx lover (Oct 24, 2022)

x2 y//Inspection
u2 U' M2' U2 L' U L R U (M' L) U' L'//FB
r' U R U R U' R U' R' U R U' R' U' r' U' r//SB
R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2//CMLL
M' U' M U' M' U' M2' U2' M U' M' U2' M' U2' M2'//L6E









alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net





Next: F' L' F2 R2 F2 D2 U2 R U2 R' U2 R' U' B R F U' L' U2 L D'


----------



## anis_gh (Oct 25, 2022)

Megaminx lover said:


> Next: F' L' F2 R2 F2 D2 U2 R U2 R' U2 R' U' B R F U' L' U2 L D'



z' y // inspection
U M' D B R' B U F r' U2 F // FB (11)
r' U' M' U2 r' U' r M' r U r' // SB (11/22)
(U') R U R' U R' F R F' R U2' R' // CMLL - Sune Right Bar (12/34)
U M' U M' U2 M' U M' // L6E (8/42)

Total = 42 STM

Reconstruction : CubeDB.net

NEXT : D' R2 B2 U' B D2 L F U D2 B2 L2 U' D R2 U L2 U' F2 R


----------



## Megaminx lover (Oct 27, 2022)

y2//Inspection
L' u' M' U2 L' U' L U2 R' U' R U L U' L'//FB
U R2' U R' U R U2 R U' R' M U R U R U R U' R' U' R'//SB
U' R U R' U R' F R F' R U2' R'//CMLL
U' M U' M U2' M U2' M' U2'//L6E









alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net





Next: L F2 U R2 F2 U' F2 D R2 F2 R2 D L' F U2 R' D' R B' L D


----------



## anis_gh (Oct 27, 2022)

Megaminx lover said:


> L F2 U R2 F2 U' F2 D R2 F2 R2 D L' F U2 R' D' R B' L D



y' x // inspection
U' F' R D' r D2 R D // FB (8)
U2 r U' r' M2 U2 R' U R // SB (9/17)
L2 D' L U2 L' D L U2 L // CMLL - U Down Slash (9/26)
U2 M U M U M' U M U M' U2 M2 U2 M' // L6E (14/40)

Total = 40 STM

Reconstruction : CubeDB.net

NEXT : B2 F2 L2 F2 D2 F2 D' B2 D R2 B2 F R D B F2 U L F R2 B


----------



## nedistanman (Oct 27, 2022)

anis_gh said:


> NEXT : B2 F2 L2 F2 D2 F2 D' B2 D R2 B2 F R D B F2 U L F R2 B



y x
D r B2 U' R' U' M U' F // fb (9/9)
M2 r' U R' U' r U r' // ss (8/17)
M r' U' R // sp (4/21)
U r' U r U2' R2' F R F' R // cmll (10/31)
U' M2 U' M' U2 M U2 M' U' M2 U2 M U2 // lse (13/44)

NEXT: L2 F2 R2 D2 F' U2 F2 L2 B R2 F2 L' D' B' R2 U L2 R F' U


----------



## anis_gh (Oct 28, 2022)

nedistanman said:


> NEXT: L2 F2 R2 D2 F' U2 F2 L2 B R2 F2 L' D' B' R2 U L2 R F' U



z y // inspection
D L' D' U R2 D' U2 B2 // FB (8)
r R U' R U' R M U r U' r2 U' r // SB (13/21)
L2 D' L U2 L' D L U2 L // CMLL - U Down Slash (9/30)
U' M' U' M U' M' U M U2 M' U' M' U2 M' // L6E (14/44)

Total = 44 STM

Recon : CubeDB.net

NEXT : L2 U' R2 B2 U' R2 D2 B2 L2 U2 B R' U2 L D' B' F D2 U2 L'


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (Oct 28, 2022)

L2 U' R2 B2 U' R2 D2 B2 L2 U2 B R' U2 L D' B' F D2 U2 L'


y' // inspection
Rw D F' U R2' Rw2' B' //FB
R' U Rw U Rw R U2 M2 Rw U R' U' M' U2 R' U Rw //SB (trash)
U F' Rw U R' U' Rw' F R //CMLL (preserve EOcross)
M' U' M U2 M U2 M' U M U2 M U2 M2// LSE
[view at CubeDB.net]( https://cubedb.net/?puzzle=3&title=...ss%29
M-_U-_M_U2_M_U2_M-_U_M_U2_M_U2_M2//_LSE )
next: D2 B L F' R D' L' U' B' R2 D' F2 D' L2 B2 L2 D2 B2 U R2


----------



## Brest (Oct 29, 2022)

Triangles_are_cubers said:


> next: D2 B L F' R D' L' U' B' R2 D' F2 D' L2 B2 L2 D2 B2 U R2



U' F E2 R' U2 F U F'
U' r' U R2 U' R2 r' U' r U' R U' r
F R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F2
U R U R' U M U2 M2 U R U' M R'

Next: B2 D B2 U' L2 D' L2 U' L2 U2 R2 B' R2 L D R2 U' L' U' F' D L


----------



## Megaminx lover (Oct 29, 2022)

z2 y'//Inspector
u2 M' R' F R U2' M2' U2 L U' L'//FB
U r U R2' M' U' M D' R U' R' D U' r U r'//SB
U' F R U' R' U' R U R' F'//CMLL
M U' M' U' M U' M' U M2' U M' U2' M' U' M2' U2' M2'//L6E









alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net





Next: D' R2 D' R B' L2 D' F2 R2 U2 R2 B' U2 F R2 F R2 B' D L'


----------



## yCArp (Oct 29, 2022)

D2 S U L2 f U2 f // FB
d L2 D' U2 f' L' f D U L U l' // SB 
F R U' R' U R U2 R' U' F'// CMLL
M U2 M2 U M U2 M U2 M' U2 // LSE








alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net




Total: 39 Moves
Next: L2 D B R F' L B' U' D' B D2 F' U2 F2 U2 D2 L2 F' U2 B' D2


----------



## Megaminx lover (Oct 30, 2022)

y//Inspection
L' F' D' U' M' U M U2' L' U L M U2' (M' L) U L'//FB
r U' r2' U2 R U' R' U' R' U' R U R' U' r//SB
U' F R2 D R' U R D' R2' U' F'//CMLL
M2' U' M' U' M' U M2' U M' U2' M' U' M U2' M2' U2' M'//L6E









alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net





Next: B' D2 F2 R2 B2 U L2 U2 R2 B2 R2 F2 U R' U F R D2 B' L F2


----------



## yCArp (Oct 30, 2022)

y' x' // inspection
S u' M2 u2 F' U2 F u // FB
U r' U2 r2 U r' U r' U r' U' r' F R F' r // SB
F U R2 D R' U' R D' R2 F' // CMLL
U2 M' U' M U' M2 U M U2 M // LSE








alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net




Total: 47 Moves
Next: L2 B U2 B' F2 D2 L2 D2 F' U2 F D' R2 U R' D2 F' D' R2 B'


----------



## anis_gh (Oct 31, 2022)

yCArp said:


> L2 B U2 B' F2 D2 L2 D2 F' U2 F D' R2 U R' D2 F' D' R2 B'



y' x // inspection
B R' D' r F' R' B' // FB (7)
U r' U' R' U' r' U M U' R' U2 R U' R' U R // SB (16/23)
L' U' L U L F' L' F // CMLL - T Right Bar (8/31)
M2 U' M' U2 M' U' M U' M' U2 M // LSE (11/42)

Total = 42 STM

Reconstruction: CubeDB.net

NEXT : R2 F2 D2 R2 U' R2 U B2 U F2 D F' L2 U' B D' R' D2 B L F'


----------



## yCArp (Oct 31, 2022)

L2 u' B' M' U R // FB
f U' f2 L2 f F U' F' L' U2 L // SB
U' R' F R F' r U r' // CMLL
U M' U2 M' U' M' U' M2 U' M' U2 M U2 M2 // LSE








alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net




Total: 36 Moves
Next: B2 F2 R2 U2 R2 D' U2 F2 L2 D R B2 U' R D B' F D' F2


----------



## anis_gh (Oct 31, 2022)

yCArp said:


> B2 F2 R2 U2 R2 D' U2 F2 L2 D R B2 U' R D B' F D' F2



z' y // inspection
R2 u R' u' F2 U F' // FB (8)
U r' F' U' F U2 R' M' U2 M U R' // SB (12/20)
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' // CMLL (13/33)
U2 M U M U' // LSE (5/37)

Total = 37 STM

Reconstruction : CubeDB.net

NEXT: R2 B U' D' F R U' D F D2 B' U2 B' R2 U2 B D2 F2 U2 B'


----------



## yCArp (Oct 31, 2022)

y2 // inspection
F' U' u' F L' F L' F' R F' // FB
r' U R U r U' M R U R' // SB
L U L' U L U R' U L' U' R // CMLL
M' U2 M U M U2 M' U' M2 U2 // LSE








alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net




Total: 41 Moves
Next: R' D' R2 U2 F R2 D2 U2 F2 U2 F L2 D' B' L U F' D2 B2 D


----------



## anis_gh (Oct 31, 2022)

yCArp said:


> R' D' R2 U2 F R2 D2 U2 F2 U2 F L2 D' B' L U F' D2 B2 D


y' x // inspection
M U L' D F' U R B // FB (8)
U' R U R U' R' U r U' R U2 R' U R U' R' // SB (16/24)
L' U' L U L F' L' F / // CMLL - T Right Bar (8/32)
U' M U' M // EOLR (4/36)
U M2 U M' U2 M' U2 M // LSE (8/44)

Total = 44 STM

Reconstruction : CubeDB.net

NEXT : D2 R2 F' D2 B L2 F2 D2 R2 F' L2 F U' L2 D L2 R U' L' B' D2


----------



## nedistanman (Nov 2, 2022)

anis_gh said:


> D2 R2 F' D2 B L2 F2 D2 R2 F' L2 F U' L2 D L2 R U' L' B' D2



First try:
z2
R2 U R' F r U2 r B R' U' R2 B // fb (12/12) 
U R U r2 U' R' M' U2 M r' U' r // sb (12/24)
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' // cmll (13/37)
M U2 M U M' U M U' M2 U2 M' U2 M' U2 // lse (14/51)

Second try:
z2
r B R' U' B U2 F' U r' F' // fb (10/10)
U' M2 r U' r' U r2 U' M2 U2 R U' R' // sb (13/23)
U R U R' U' R' F R F' // cmll (9/32)
M U' M U2 M U' M' U' M U' M U' // lse (12/44)

I could not figure out a good first block here.
I think the onionhoney solution is quite interesting.
z2 B2 R U' B' R F


----------



## anis_gh (Nov 2, 2022)

nedistanman said:


> First try:
> z2
> R2 U R' F r U2 r B R' U' R2 B // fb (12/12)
> U R U r2 U' R' M' U2 M r' U' r // sb (12/24)
> ...


Missing next scramble...


----------



## tsmosher (Nov 2, 2022)

nedistanman said:


> First try:
> z2
> R2 U R' F r U2 r B R' U' R2 B // fb (12/12)
> U R U r2 U' R' M' U2 M r' U' r // sb (12/24)
> ...


No next so same scramble.

D2 R2 F' D2 B L2 F2 D2 R2 F' L2 F U' L2 D L2 R U' L' B' D2

x
U' S2 r u' R2 U' R u2 // FB + DRS (8)
r' U' R2 U2 R' U R' U' R U' R' U r // SB (13/21)
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2 // PLL (14/35)
x2 y r' F U' r U' S' U r' U F' r S // ELL (14/49)

Legitimately used PLL in Roux. Awesome.

Next: F' U2 F R2 B L2 R2 B' F' L2 U2 R B L' D F R D' U' F R2


----------



## anis_gh (Nov 2, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> Next: F' U2 F R2 B L2 R2 B' F' L2 U2 R B L' D F R D' U' F R2



z y' // inspection
D F U F' R' U' r2 B // FB (8)
U R M U M' U M' R' U R U2 r U r' // SB (14/22)
(U) R' F R U F U' R U R' U' F' // CMLL - Pi X (12/34)
U2 M U M' U M U' M U2 M' U2 M //L6E (12/46)

Total = 46 STM

Reconstruction : CubeDB.net

NEXT : R2 B D F2 U2 F2 U' F2 U2 R2 F2 R2 U' L D2 U B' R U R F


----------



## nedistanman (Nov 3, 2022)

anis_gh said:


> Missing next scramble...


No idea how i forgot 



anis_gh said:


> NEXT : R2 B D F2 U2 F2 U' F2 U2 R2 F2 R2 U' L D2 U B' R U R F


https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=R2_B_...M_U2_M-_U-_M2_U__M2_U2_M_U2_M-_//_lse_(15/40)
y2
E R2 u' U' R U' R' U2 R' F' // fb+ss (10/10)
U R U R' U' R // sb (6/16)
U2 R U2 R' U2 R' F R F' // cmll (9/25)
M U' M' U' M U2 M' U' M2 U M2 U2 M U2 M' // lse (15/40)

Please tell me there's a better way to do lse...

y2
E R2 u' U' R U' R' U2 R' F' // fb+ss (10/10)
U R U R' U' R // sb (6/16)
U2 R U2 R' U2 r' F R F' // cmll (9/25)
U' M U M U2 M U2 // lse (7/32)

Putting some random wide r in cmll to affect lse. No way I would see this in a speed solve though.

EDIT: almost forgot again

NEXT:
U2 B L2 U2 F2 L' F2 U2 B2 U2 L' F2 R' U' L D U R B' U' R'


----------



## yCArp (Nov 3, 2022)

U D' r2 R' F R2 U' F U' F // FB
U L U2 M2 f' L2 f U' M' U2 L' U l // SB
U' F R U R' U' F' // CMLL 
M U' M2 U' M' U2 M U' M' U M2 U2 M2 U' M' U2 M' U2 // LSE








alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net




Total: 49 Moves
Next: U' B2 F2 R2 U' R2 D F2 U' R2 U F D' B2 U' B' U2 F2 L R'


----------



## anis_gh (Nov 3, 2022)

nedistanman said:


> Please tell me there's a better way to do lse...



I don't think there is an intuitive EOLR for Arroaw with L R edges in UF DB positions.
I have tried transforming the arrow but no way to get LR edges in good positions 

For LSE I think I would have done the same... So very nice solve 



yCArp said:


> Next: U' B2 F2 R2 U' R2 D F2 U' R2 U F D' B2 U' B' U2 F2 L R'



x2 y // inspection
D l D' U2 R' U R U' B // FB (9)
R' U2 R U' M' U' r2 U2 R' U R // SB (11/20)
R U R' U R U2 R' // CMLL - Sune Left Bar (7/27)
M U M U2 M U' M' U' M' U2 M2 U M' // LSE (13/40)

Total = 40 STM

Reconstruction : CubeDB.net

NEXT : L2 B U2 F2 L2 D' U2 R2 B2 F2 D' L2 R2 B L' B2 U2 L B R'


----------



## yCArp (Nov 3, 2022)

y' // inspection
l2 F r2 U r' d r' F' // FB
U' l2 L U' F U' F' U f' L2 f // SB
U' R' F2 R' U' R F2 R' U R2 // CMLL
S R' F R S' R' F' R M U2 M U2 // LSE








alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net




Total: 41 Moves
Next: F D F2 L2 R D2 L2 D2 B2 L D2 R2 F D' L' B2 D2 B D'


----------



## anis_gh (Nov 3, 2022)

yCArp said:


> Next: F D F2 L2 R D2 L2 D2 B2 L D2 R2 F D' L' B2 D2 B D'



y // inspection
D' B r' D' B' R' U2 R' U F' // FB (10)
U r' U' r2 U r' U R2 U' r' // SB (10/20)
(U2) F R U' R' U' R U R' F' // CMLL - L Best (10/30)
M U M' U2 M U' M' U' M' U2 M U2 // LSE (12/42)

Total = 42 STM

Reconstruction : CubeDB.net

NEXT : D2 F2 U L2 D2 F2 L2 B2 L2 U2 B D2 L B' R' D L2 D' L' U


----------



## yCArp (Nov 3, 2022)

x2 // inspection
R' S2 R2 U2 u' R' u' R2 u2 R2 // FB + SS 
U' M r' U' r // SBLS
R U R' U R U' B U' B' R' // CMLL
U2 M' U' M' U' M U' M2 U2 M U2 M // LSE








alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net




Total: 37 Moves
Next: B2 R2 D2 L2 U' B2 U L2 F' L' D' B2 D L2 D R' B F


----------



## anis_gh (Nov 3, 2022)

yCArp said:


> B2 R2 D2 L2 U' B2 U L2 F' L' D' B2 D L2 D R' B F



y x' // inspection
r U r D r B' U' D R2 D' // FB (10/10)
R' M2 U2 r U R2 U' r // SB (8/18)
F R' F' R U2 R U2' R' // CMLL - Sune Up Slash (8/26)
U M' U M U' M' U' M U2 M' U' M2 U' M U2 M2 // LSE (16/42)

Total = 42 STM

Reconstruction : CubeDB.net

NEXT : F' R2 U' B2 L2 F2 U R2 B2 F2 U' B2 D' B' U' R F D2 B D' B


----------



## yCArp (Nov 4, 2022)

x' // inspection
S U R r' L2 D2 U' R D // FB
M' r U R2 U2 r U' M U M' r U r'// SB
U F R U R' U' R U R' U' F' // CMLL
M' U' M U M2 U M' U2 M2 U2 M // LSE








alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net




Total: 44 Moves
Next: F' B2 L' F' L U' F U D B2 L2 B2 R2 D2 B2 D L2 D' B U'


----------



## anis_gh (Nov 4, 2022)

yCArp said:


> Next: F' B2 L' F' L U' F U D B2 L2 B2 R2 D2 B2 D L2 D' B U'



z y' // inspection
r2 U2 R2 F M2 U' R B' // FB (8)
R M U2 r U' r' U R U' M' r U r' // SB (13/21)
L' U' L U' L' U2 l // CMLL - Anti Sune Right Bar (7/28)
U M U' M // EOLR (4/32) 
U M2 U' M' U2 M' // LSE (6/38)

Total = 38 STM

Reconstruction : CubeDB.net

NEXT : R' D2 B2 U2 R2 D R2 U' B2 L2 U2 R2 B' R' F U' B' U' B D2 L2


----------



## yCArp (Nov 4, 2022)

x2 y2 z' y2 // inspection
U2 S' R D R' F' // FB
M' U' r U' R U' r f R2 f' // SB
U L U' R' U L' U' r // CMLL
U2 M U M' U' M2 U M2 U2 M U2 M' U' // LSE








alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net




Total: 37 Moves
Next: R' D2 B2 U' F2 R2 F2 U R2 U' F2 U B R2 F R' F' D R2 D L2


----------



## anis_gh (Nov 4, 2022)

yCArp said:


> R' D2 B2 U' F2 R2 F2 U R2 U' F2 U B R2 F R' F' D R2 D L2



z y' // inspection
U' F r B R U F2 // FB (7/7)
M' U2 R' U F R2 F' U r U2 r' U r U' r' // SB (15/22)
L' U' L U' L F' L' F L' U2 L // CMLL - Anti Sune Left Bar (11/33)
M' U' M U' M // EOLR (5/38)
U' M2 U' M' U2 M' // LSE (6/44)

Total = 44 STM

Reconstruction : CubeDB.net

NEXT : B2 U' D' R' U' F' D' R' B D' F2 R2 U2 B2 U F2 D2 F2 L2 U


----------



## yCArp (Nov 5, 2022)

y x2 // inspection
r u F' r2 B' u l2 F' R2 F2 L' // FB + SBSS
U' r' U r // SBLS
U2 r' U r U2 R2 F' r U' r' F2 R2 // CMLL
U' M U M2 U' // LSE








alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net




Total: 32 Moves
Next: R2 F2 L' U2 R D2 U2 F2 L' B2 U2 L F' R' D2 R2 B' D' B2 F'


----------



## anis_gh (Nov 5, 2022)

yCArp said:


> R2 F2 L' U2 R D2 U2 F2 L' B2 U2 L F' R' D2 R2 B' D' B2 F'


 
y // inspection
U F r' F U M B r B // FB (9)
r U M U R2 U R' U' r U2 r' U r // SB (13/22)
r U' r' U r' D' r U' r' D r // CMLL (11/33)
M U M U' M' U2 M U2 // LSE (8/41)

Total = 41 STM

Reconstruction : CubeDB.net

Next : L F2 D2 F R2 F2 D' F' U L F' D2 R L U2 L U2 L2 B2


----------



## tsmosher (Nov 5, 2022)

anis_gh said:


> y // inspection
> U F r' F U M B r B // FB (9)
> r U M U R2 U R' U' r U2 r' U r // SB (13/22)
> r U' r' U r' D' r U' r' D r // CMLL (11/33)
> ...



y
U R2 S2 r u2 R' U' S' u // FB (9)
R U r2' U' R' U R2 U R U' r' // SB (11/20)
U' M' U2 M U // EOLR (5/25)
r U2 R' U R' D' R U2 R' D R2 U' R' // COLL (13/38)
U' M2 U M' U2 M U2 // 4c (7/45)

NEXT: R2 U F2 D2 B2 U2 F2 L2 U2 R' B2 R2 D2 U2 F' R' B R B R' U'


----------



## Athefre (Nov 5, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> y
> U R2 S2 r u2 R' U' S' u // FB (9)
> R U r2' U' R' U R2 U R U' r' // SB (11/20)
> U' M' U2 M U // EOLR (5/25)
> ...



r' F R' U2 M' B' // FB with SB pair storage technique
U R U' R' U2 r U F2 R2 // ASB
U' M' U' r' F R F' R U' R' U r // ACMLL
U' M' U M U2 M U2 // LSE

Twizzle

Next: R' F R2 D B2 R2 D L2 D L2 D2 U' R2 L' B D2 L2 F D R F'


----------



## yCArp (Nov 6, 2022)

x2 // inspection
E r' U F // FB
r' U' r U2 R2 U2 F' U' F // SB
y2 U R' U L F L' F R F' U2 R' U R U2 // ACMLL
U' M' U' M' U2 M U M U' M' U2 M U' // LSE








alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net




Total: 40 Moves
Next: B2 R2 U2 L' U2 R2 F2 U2 B2 L' U2 L D' F' L2 R U B' L' R D

woah, didnt knew that there is such a thing called acmll (as seen from your solution). did some research and glad I discovered more about it. hope to be able implement it in my solves in the near future


----------



## anis_gh (Nov 7, 2022)

yCArp said:


> Next: B2 R2 U2 L' U2 R2 F2 U2 B2 L' U2 L D' F' L2 R U B' L' R D



*1st try:*

y' x2 // inspection
U2 R2 B' F U' r' F // FB (7)
B U B' R U2 R U r U r' U R' U' R U R' U' R // SB (18/25)
U' R' F2 D R2 U R2' D' F2 R // CMLL - H Column (10/35)
M' U M U M' U2 M' U2 M' U M U2 M U2 // LSE (14/49)

Total = 49 STM

Reconstruction : CubeDB.net

Can't reduce my second block... Any better solution ?

--------------------------------------------

*2nd try:*

z y // inspection
M' B' D2 R' D' B' r (U2) B' // FB (9)
M R U2 R U' R2 U R // SB (8/17)
(U) F R U' R' U' R U R' F' // CMLL - L Best (10/27)
U' M' U2 M U2 M' U' M' U' M2 U' E2 M E2 M' // LSE (15/42)

Total = 42 STM

Reconstruction : CubeDB.net

--------------------------------------------

NEXT : D2 L2 B' U2 R2 B' L2 F' R2 F2 R2 F2 L B D2 B2 D' B2 F2 U


----------



## yCArp (Nov 7, 2022)

y2 // inspection
U' f2 L' B' U R2 F' U' F // FB + SS 
l U' M2 U' l' // SBLS
r U' r2 D' r U' r' D r2 U r' // CMLL
U' M' U' M' U // LSE (4B + 4C Skip)








alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net




Total: 30 Moves
Next: D2 R2 U2 F2 R' B2 U2 R' B2 R' D2 R2 D R' U2 B D2 L F' U'


----------



## Foreright (Nov 7, 2022)

y' U F D U2 r' B // FB (6/6)
M' U2 M U' R U2 r R U' r' U r // SB (12/18)
R' D R' D R' U' R D' R D' R // CMLL - L pure (11/29)
M U2' M' U M U M2' U M' U2 M' U2 M // LSE (13/42)

Not great LSE I don't think - good block solution for me though 

Next: F' U D' L F' B L2 F2 U' B' D2 L2 D F2 D2 R2 L2 F2 D2 R2


----------



## anis_gh (Nov 8, 2022)

Foreright said:


> F' U D' L F' B L2 F2 U' B' D2 L2 D F2 D2 R2 L2 F2 D2 R2



z2 y // inspection
U r D B' r' F' U B // FB (8)
U' M' U' R' U' M U' r' U2 M' R' U' R // SB (13/21)
R U2' R2' F R F' R U2' R' // CMLL - L Diagonal (9/30)
M U' M U' M // EOLR (5/35)
U' M2 U M' //LSE (4/39)

Total = 39 STM

Reconstruction : CubeDB.net

NEXT : L U2 L2 U2 R' U2 R' F2 R2 B2 F2 D' F R B L U' L D' F2 L'


----------



## Foreright (Nov 8, 2022)

anis_gh said:


> NEXT : L U2 L2 U2 R' U2 R' F2 R2 B2 F2 D' F R B L U' L D' F2 L'



x y'
U2 F2 R F2' U2 B' M' B // FB (8/8)
r2 U R' r' U' R U M U r // SB (10/18)
F U R U' R' U R U' R' F' // CMLL (10/28)
E' M' E // Fix Centres (3/31)
U2 M' U M U' M' U2 M U' // LSE (9/40)

Total = 40 STM
Link: alg.cubing.net

NEXT: D2 R2 D R2 D' L2 D' F2 R2 F2 U L' B' D' L2 R U2 L' B2 D B'


----------



## yCArp (Nov 9, 2022)

y2 // inspection
U F L2 U' L' U2 L' B2 // FB
U2 r' U' R U R' U' M U M' U2 r' U' R // SB
R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' R' // CMLL
U M' U' M U M2 U M2 U2 M U2 M' U2 // LSE








alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net




Total: 46 Moves
Next: B' U D L' U2 F B' R L2 F2 D' R2 D2 L2 B2 U' B2 D' L2 F


----------



## anis_gh (Nov 10, 2022)

yCArp said:


> Next: B' U D L' U2 F B' R L2 F2 D' R2 D2 L2 B2 U' B2 D' L2 F



z' y // inspection
B D' M2 D2 R D // FB (6)
R2 U' r2 U r U' R' U' R' U2 R' U R U2 r' U' r // SB (17/23)
U' L' U' L U' L' U2 L // CMLL - Anti Sune Right Bar (8/31)
U2 M U' M' U' M U' M // EOLR (8/39)
U M2 U' E2 M' E2 M' // LSE (7/46)

Total = 46 STM

Reconstruction : CubeDB.net

NEXT : F D L' F2 U' R2 D2 F2 D2 F2 U2 L2 U' F2 B U' L2 B D' R' D'


----------



## yCArp (Nov 10, 2022)

z2 y // inspection
r2 U F' U R2 U l // FB
U' r f R2 f' U2 M' U M R U R' // SB
F R U' R' U' R U R' U R U' R' F' // CMLL
U M' U' M' U2 M U2 M U // LSE








alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net




Total: 41 Moves
Next: U R L2 D2 R2 U2 B2 L2 F2 U' R2 D L2 B' L F D U2 B' L F


----------



## anis_gh (Nov 10, 2022)

yCArp said:


> Next: U R L2 D2 R2 U2 B2 L2 F2 U' R2 D L2 B' L F D U2 B' L F


z' y // inspection
R D2 R' F' D // FB (5)
U r' U' B' R2 B R' U' M' U2 M U R // SB (13/18)
F R' F' R U R U' R' // CMLL - L Good (8/26)
U' M U' M U' M' U M U2 // LSE (9/35)

Total = 35 Moves

Reconstruction : CubeDB.net

NEXT : F2 U2 R2 F2 R2 B2 D2 U B2 D' B2 F' U L R2 D B' R U F' D2


----------



## yCArp (Nov 11, 2022)

y2 z // Inspection
U R' F R D2 // FB
U R' U R' U M2 f R2 f' // SB
U r' F2 r U2 r U' r' F // CMLL
U M' U M U M U' M2 U2 // LSE








alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net




Total: 32 Moves
Next: D2 B2 D' B2 U L' D2 F D2 B2 L F2 B2 L U2 R' B2 U2 R2 B'


----------



## tsmosher (Nov 23, 2022)

yCArp said:


> y2 z // Inspection
> U R' F R D2 // FB
> U R' U R' U M2 f R2 f' // SB
> U r' F2 r U2 r U' r' F // CMLL
> ...



y2
u R E2 R' u // FB (5)
R U R2 U R' U' R U' R' U' R' F R F' U2 R' // SB (16/21)
L2 D L' U2 L D' L' U2 L' // CLL (9/30)
M' U2 M' U2 M U' M' // EOLRb (7/37)
U' M' U2 M' // 4c (4/41)

NEXT: 
U' F' B2 D B L2 U R2 U2 B2 D2 B2 L' B2 L2 F2 D2 L2 D R


----------



## yCArp (Nov 23, 2022)

z2 y z // inspection
U' f' R D2 U' R' D' // FB
r2 U r R S R' S' U2 r U r' // SB
U R U' r' F R' F' r // CMLL
M' U M' u' M' u2 M' u' // LSE








alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net




Total: 34 Moves
Next: L' U2 L2 B2 D2 L' F2 L' B2 D2 B2 U2 D R U L' D' B' L' F'


----------



## tsmosher (Nov 25, 2022)

yCArp said:


> z2 y z // inspection
> U' f' R D2 U' R' D' // FB
> r2 U r R S R' S' U2 r U r' // SB
> U R U' r' F R' F' r // CMLL
> ...



x' // inspect
S' E r U' r' u2 R u' // FB (8)
r F R2 F' // SSq (4/12)
U2 R' F R F' R U r' // SBLS (8/20)
U' F U R U' R' F' // CLL U6 (7/27)
M2 U M' U' M' U' M2 // EOLRb (7/34)
U' E2 M' E2 r // 4c dots (5/39)
R2 // untransform (1/40)

NEXT: 
D B2 L2 F2 D L2 B2 D2 F2 U L2 B' F' L F' U R' U2 B U'


----------



## anis_gh (Nov 25, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> D B2 L2 F2 D L2 B2 D2 F2 U L2 B' F' L F' U R' U2 B U'



x' y' // inspection
B F U2 D R2 D' // FB (6)
R U' M U R' U' M U' M' R' U' R // SB (12/18)
U F R U R' U' R U R' U' F' // CMLL (11/29)
M' u' M' u // Fix centers (4/33)
M2 U' M U M U M2 U2 M2 // LSE (9/42)

Total = 42 STM

Reconstruction: CubeDB.net

NEXT: D2 F2 D' R2 U' R2 U B2 U' R2 B2 U B' U2 R' U2 B' R' U' B' R'


----------



## abunickabhi (Dec 11, 2022)

anis_gh said:


> x' y' // inspection
> B F U2 D R2 D' // FB (6)
> R U' M U R' U' M U' M' R' U' R // SB (12/18)
> U F R U R' U' R U R' U' F' // CMLL (11/29)
> ...


y L' U L U2 R2 D //FB
R U' R' U R U' R' U' R' U R U' R' U' R //SB
R' U' R' F R F' R U' R' U2 R U M2 //CMLL
U2 M U M' U //5-cyle
[L' U L U', M'] //3-style comm

recon

Next: F B' U L2 D F' D L B U2 R2 L2 B L2 U2 F2 R2 U2 F U2 R'


----------



## tsmosher (Dec 22, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: F B' U L2 D F' D L B U2 R2 L2 B L2 U2 F2 R2 U2 F U2 R'



Twizzle linky' // aiming for blue/red corner line
S2 U' R' r' U' F2 U2 R' u2 // FB (9)
U R // SSq (2/11)
U' M' U' r // SBLS (4/15)
U' R U2' r' F R' F' r U' R U' R' // COLL (12/27)
M' U M // EOFB (3/30)
U M2' U M U2 M' U2 M2' U' // M2+4c (9/39)


NEXT: L' R2 D2 F' D2 F2 D2 B L2 B R2 B U2 L' U L' B U R U F


----------



## anis_gh (Jan 4, 2023)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT: L' R2 D2 F' D2 F2 D2 B L2 B R2 B U2 L' U L' B U R U F



y' // inspection
M2 R' F' D' B M U r F' // FB (Blue/white) (9)
U' M' U2 M2 U2 r' U' r2 U r' U' r U r' // SB (14/23)
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' // CMLL - L Best (9/32)
U2 M' U M // EOLR (4/36)
U2 M2 U M U2 M U2 M' // LSE (8/44)

Total = 44 STM

Reconstruction : CubeDB.net

Next: R2 U2 F' D2 B L2 D2 B' R2 D2 L2 F U L' R B' L2 D' B L' U2 F2


----------



## tsmosher (Jan 5, 2023)

anis_gh said:


> Next: R2 U2 F' D2 B L2 D2 B' R2 D2 L2 F U L' R B' L2 D' B L' U2 F2


Twizzle linkB' R' F2 U' R r U' r u2 // dL (9)
U' R' U2' R' U2' R U' r2' // dbR (8/17)
U F U R U' R' F' R U' r' // dFR (10/27)
U' R U R D R' U' R D' R2' // CLL (10/37)
M' U2' M' U2' M U' M // EOFB (7/44)
U M2' U E2' M' E2' M' U // M2 + 4c (8/52)

NEXT: L2 R2 B' L2 F' D2 L2 B2 D2 F2 L D' F' R' D' B2 D' U R' U


----------

